# Boris report....



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Got the Boris X9 in this morning. Box was intact and all parts accounted for. Assembled the bike with a couple issues. The front derailleur cable was routed on the left side of the steer tube, should have been on the right. Not a big deal, I'll re-route it went the weather sucks and I can't ride. It appears the front rotor is slightly warped. I'll email BD regarding the rotor. Pictures to follow, I got to get it on the trail first!! Overall, very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I took it on the trail and talk about a different feeling. Tires were inflated to approx 18#. Now I see why they call it squishy and they float. I'm not too sure I like it on the dry trails. It didn't seem as responsive as my Camber 29er. Climbs ok on the loose stuff, but I do miss my suspension on the flats and going down hill. Now the snow will be a different story. That's why I bought the fatty in the first place.

The second picture shows the front derailleur cable routed on the left side of the steer tube. Does Yakima sell a longer bolt for their fork mounted roof bike carriers?


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

Got my Boris today and had the same cable routing issue and warped front rotor. Minor issues in my mind. Went for an 18 mile ride the bike feels good. This is my first fat bike and the steering feels very foreign but I'm slowly getting used to it. The paint on the bike looks much better than I thought it would. I'm 6ft tall with a 33inch inseam and the large fits me like a glove. Overall very happy with the bike so far!


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

i am going to hav eto get one of those tailgate pads!


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I recognize the area. I'm in GF too. Let me know if you want too go riding sometime. I ride on lunch break and on Saturdays.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> I recognize the area. I'm in GF too. Let me know if you want too go riding sometime. I ride on lunch break and on Saturdays.


Sounds good! I'm not the fastest in the crowd, probably more like the turtle. I bike for health, not for speed  PM me your contact info..


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

radnur22 said:


> I took it on the trail and talk about a different feeling. Tires were inflated to approx 18#. I'm not too sure I like it on the dry trails. It didn't seem as responsive as my Camber 29er. Climbs ok on the loose stuff, but I do miss my suspension on the flats and going down hill.


18# is road pressure for big Clydes. Drop 8-10# and give it a go again.
It was never going to be nimble like your Camber.
Fat tires are not a substitution for actual tuned suspension. Lowering your tire pressure will help and there are a few fork options out there.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

radnur22 said:


> I took it on the trail and talk about a different feeling. _*Tires were inflated to approx 18#.*_ Now I see why they call it squishy and they float. I'm not too sure I like it on the dry trails. It didn't seem as responsive as my Camber 29er. Climbs ok on the loose stuff, but I do miss my suspension on the flats and going down hill. Now the snow will be a different story. That's why I bought the fatty in the first place.
> 
> The second picture shows the front derailleur cable routed on the left side of the steer tube. Does Yakima sell a longer bolt for their fork mounted roof bike carriers?


your pressure is a bit high; at 18#, I wouldn't describe it as squish and your traction is likely to be quite compromised. i'd recommend dropping it to 12#- it will be a much different bike. A lot of guys go even lower than that, 8-9 psi for hardpack and as low as 4-5 in the snow. Next time you go out, bring a floor pump & a low pressure gauge and play around with pressures.


----------



## Amazn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Guys and Girls, this is my first post so I hope it goes well. I received my Boris X9 yesterday and put it together. I'm wondering if anyone else has a problem with the front forks being bent? I had to pull the forks apart to get the front wheel in, and it wasn't easy. Now the front wheel is off set to one side. I also had the same issue with the cables but I'm wondring if that is how they wanted it? Love the bike and hope I can get BD to figure out the fork problem.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Amazn1 said:


> Hey Guys and Girls, this is my first post so I hope it goes well. I received my Boris X9 yesterday and put it together. I'm wondering if anyone else has a problem with the front forks being bent? I had to pull the forks apart to get the front wheel in, and it wasn't easy. Now the front wheel is off set to one side. I also had the same issue with the cables but I'm wondring if that is how they wanted it? Love the bike and hope I can get BD to figure out the fork problem.


I haven't received my bike yet, but looking at the bikes direct website it is possible the forks are tapered based on this image of theirs:









However, I would think it would have an even taper and not look bent to one side or the other. Some pics would help (plus, we want to see all the new bikes around!).


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Can you tell me more about that tailgate pad?
That looks amazing!


----------



## Amazn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

It is definitely not even on both sides. I will take some pics and attach them later today.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

the mayor said:


> Can you tell me more about that tailgate pad?
> That looks amazing!


[IMG alt="Smiley"]https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-laughing001.gif[/IMG]


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

the mayor said:


> Can you tell me more about that tailgate pad?
> That looks amazing!


Assuming you're talking about hanging the bike over the back...and not being sarcastic about the blanket, hahaha....

Thule, Yakima and several other companies all make tailgate pads, you can find them on amazon (...but not warehouse deals since I just bought the yakima there!). The prices have come down since I looked last (they were all over $100 a few months ago), maybe an end of season thing.


----------



## Amazn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Fork Issue*

AS you can see there is about 1in of clearance on one side and only 1/4in o the other. You can also see the wheel is not centered.


----------



## AHR (Mar 26, 2014)

Since this is a Boris thread, I thought I'd offer my comments.

I have the first generation Boris X9 (with the sliding dropouts). I've been riding singletrack with it this summer. The trails are typically hard-packed dirt or sandy gravel, with an assortment of roots, rocks, stumps and jumps to keep things interesting. I've had pretty good luck with the Mission tires in these conditions. I run 10.5 lbs in the back and 8.5 lbs up front, and I weigh about 185 lbs. I reversed the tread direction up front, which seems to improve cornering (although this could be purely placebo on my part).

The bike is as nimble as my old 26" single-speed hardtail with an 80mm travel fork. On the fat bike, I can clean rock gardens that have stymied me with the 26er, and I haven't noticed any extra effort on the climbs, which tend to be short but brutally steep.

My bike weighed in at just under 36 lbs with platform pedals. I recently eliminated the front derailleur, shifter, and double chainrings in favor of a 32t RaceFace N/W chainring, so I imagine it weighs a bit less now.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Amazin1, pull your front wheel off and check the dropouts on the inside where the axle ends rest. Make sure you don't have a glop of dried paint up in there, as that could easily cause your problem. I'd clean out the drops with a very fine file or some sandpaper. If they are clean you could definitely have a bad fork.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

pxpaulx said:


> Assuming you're talking about hanging the bike over the back...and not being sarcastic about the blanket, hahaha....
> .


No...I want the details on the one you are using.
Do you have a link to where I can buy one?


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

the mayor said:


> No...I want the details on the one you are using.
> Do you have a link to where I can buy one?


I got the Yakima one, here is the link.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I found this tailgate pad....but I think it's a 29er specific pad.
I wonder if I could still use it with some modifications?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Wrong - that's a 29+ summer only pad. The winter pad is puke green.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well if this is the official Boris thread I hope the delete the other one I started, anyway I got my bike yesterday put it all together and that went flawlessly. Went on a tiny ride but nothing to bad. Today I did a real ride, 8 miles and can say WOW this thing can climb, right now I have 15psi in the front and rear tire and the paths were pretty dry except for some mud puddles that I normally avoid but felt inclined to drive right through the middle of them on this bike...lol 

It takes some used to going from a full suspension bike to a full on rigid bike, my arms are still vibrating. I put new bars,grips and a fender which I found at REI for 15 bucks. Here is a picture after todays ride


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Ummmm there is also a Bikes Direct thread.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

bdundee said:


> Ummmm there is also a Bikes Direct thread.


So we cant have more than one thread for each fat bike?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

sml-2727 said:


> So we cant have more than one thread for each fat bike?


Yup my internet my rules


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Gigantic said:


> your pressure is a bit high; at 18#, I wouldn't describe it as squish and your traction is likely to be quite compromised. i'd recommend dropping it to 12#- it will be a much different bike. A lot of guys go even lower than that, 8-9 psi for hardpack and as low as 4-5 in the snow. Next time you go out, bring a floor pump & a low pressure gauge and play around with pressures.


18# was a guesstimate. Since I don't have a presta gauge, I used the setting on my air compressor with the cheap shrader adaptors. I ordered a Topeak D2 pressure gauge so I will know exactly my pressure. I'll take it out this weekend and experiment with accurate/lower pressures.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That was a old polar jacket I found in the garage, in a pinch it worked LOL. I have a Yakima roof rack on one car and a Saris rack for the other. I searched all over town for a bolt that was 2" longer to use on my rack, but no one had a bolt, metric or SAE with the thread pitch that would work. The bolt/thread pitch is the same for my Saris and Yakima. Anyone know what size bolt it is?

As far a the warped rotor, BD shipped a new on out today. Kudos for great customer service.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the first batch of Boris that came out. Had some rotor issues and had to use a spacer to stop the rubbing. I think the front fork in the Picts are not correct. I never expect perfection but damn that's a ways off! 
I seem to be going to opposite direction of the rest of y'all! I keep adding weight to mine but figure it will remain the same throughout the year. I've added a frame bag, seat bag, tank bag, anything cages with OR insulated bags and have taken to bringing extra water on the forks to compensate for the smaller hydration bladder in the frame bag and it allows me to offer water to any pups I see along the trail. Amazing how many people (primarily hikers/runners) who don't bring water for their pups. 
I've been able to get rid of the backpack which is awesome but am scared to weigh the bike as it sits. 
Still have a stupid grin on my face everytime I ride it and haven't had any desire to jump back on the full squish.

Here's how it sits now.















Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> I have the first batch of Boris that came out. Had some rotor issues and had to use a spacer to stop the rubbing. I think the front fork in the Picts are not correct. I never expect perfection but damn that's a ways off!
> I seem to be going to opposite direction of the rest of y'all! I keep adding weight to mine but figure it will remain the same throughout the year. I've added a frame bag, seat bag, tank bag, anything cages with OR insulated bags and have taken to bringing extra water on the forks to compensate for the smaller hydration bladder in the frame bag and it allows me to offer water to any pups I see along the trail. Amazing how many people (primarily hikers/runners) who don't bring water for their pups.
> I've been able to get rid of the backpack which is awesome but am scared to weigh the bike as it sits.
> Still have a stupid grin on my face everytime I ride it and haven't had any desire to jump back on the full squish.
> ...


uh yeah, that looks AWESOME! where do you get those holders (are the insulated containers separate?) on the front forks? also, what size frame and what frame bag are you using?


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

bdundee said:


> Ummmm there is also a Bikes Direct thread.


there are so many people receiving bikes soon from bikes direct it makes sense to have separate threads at least for the model lines. sml had created a boris thread already (which was probably better titled!) but it seems this is the thread that is sticking for the boris!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Holders are the salsa anything cages, insulated carriers are from off road research. (Come in 3 sizes, mine will each hold a 40oz sigg bottle)
Size is a medium and all packs are from jpaks in Colorado. Totally cool guy to work with! Custom frame pack, just sent a template and what accents I wanted to haul the water bladder in the frame pack and had to downsize from a 3L to a 2L bladder. (I'm a furry guy who sweats a lot so needs his H2O)
Seat pak is as compressed as it gets and gets huge!! 
http://www.jpaks.com

I'm running 10'ish in the rear and 8'ish in the front all summer and for me a hefty 215# it works great.

Frame pak holds the water bladder, multitool, light and battery for helmet, pump, tire levers, gloves, tape..... May be some other stuff as well. I put the spare tube in the seat pak to make a little room. Snak pak has all my snacks, wallet, iphone & keys. Yes I haul a lot of crap because well, can't depend on others to have what I need if I break down!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

Pardon me for missing a post but did you modify the handlebars and stem? The 100mm default stem they ship seems too long for my 5'9 height. Also were the brakes and gears pretty dialed in out of the box?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

homeslice said:


> Pardon me for missing a post but did you modify the handlebars and stem? The 100mm default stem they ship seems too long for my 5'9 height. Also were the brakes and gears pretty dialed in out of the box?


No and No. Is the short answer


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Doesn't look offset

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Amazn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kalamath said:


> Amazin1, pull your front wheel off and check the dropouts on the inside where the axle ends rest. Make sure you don't have a glop of dried paint up in there, as that could easily cause your problem. I'd clean out the drops with a very fine file or some sandpaper. If they are clean you could definitely have a bad fork.


Good news and bad news...Good news is BD is sending me a new fork, bad news is I have to figure out how to replace the bad one. Oh well, I'm sure I can figure it out. Thanks BD for responding quickly to my email and making good on a bad fork.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,
Here are some pics of the 21 Boris x7. Nice fork. Only one tiny scratch where the rear quick release was locked and was hitting the frame.
On the x7 rear derailleur the cable lock screw was almost stripped. Will contact service about that. 
Otherwise, very happy and love the color,
Scott


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

mine arrived today! unfortunately my workstand did not, thx amazon prime for letting me down the one time i really needed it!

brassos, nice changes to the bike, almost the exact changes i want to make really soon. i like the raceface bashguard in particular. what is involved with installing it and which specific size do you recommend? thanks!


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

The race face was a 32t 104 bcd. Pain in the neck actually. The Flat areas on the crank arms are cast not machined. So it doesn't ley the bash guard ride square to the gear. They are tight however, so i think safe. And by not square i mean less than 1/16 off on one arm.
I think i can carefully use a dremel tool or small hand file and fix the rise on the arm.
Clark's orange cables will just replace to ones already installed with nothing to spare in length.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

brassos said:


> The race face was a 32t 104 bcd. Pain in the neck actually. The Flat areas on the crank arms are cast not machined. So it doesn't ley the bash guard ride square to the gear. They are tight however, so i think safe. And by not square i mean less than 1/16 off on one arm.
> I think i can carefully use a dremel tool or small hand file and fix the rise on the arm.
> Clark's orange cables will just replace to ones already installed with nothing to spare in length.


thanks for the info, maybe something i'd better have a shop install if i end up wanting one. is that the husselfelt 40mm? i was looking at that too, will wait for a ride to decide whether i want to swap the bar out too. i'm fine with the black cables myself, probably going to add a frame bag that will mostly hide them anyway.

truthfully, i originally ordered black, then emailed bd to ask for orange if they ended up with extra 17 inch stock. the day before they came in i asked to keep my original order and they emailed that would be fine....guess the last memo didnt make it to the warehouse in time! the only reason i wanted black was to add green floaters come winter time, i will just have to stick with black tires i guess...well, maybe not, we shall see haha. have to say though i am not at all disappointed in the orange, it is very deep shade with a nice fleck finish, pretty sharp looking!


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

AHR said:


> I reversed the tread direction up front, which seems to improve cornering (although this could be purely placebo on my part).


And snow traction. I thought maybe placebo, but my LBS wouldn't have reversed the treads on their rental Kona Wo fleet on just my say-so.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

60mm on stem. 700 mm 40 rise truvativ bars.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Are these rims considered single or double walled?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine appear to be single wall


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

brassos said:


> Hello,
> Here are some pics of the 21 Boris x7. Nice fork. Only one tiny scratch where the rear quick release was locked and was hitting the frame.
> On the x7 rear derailleur the cable lock screw was almost stripped. Will contact service about that.
> Otherwise, very happy and love the color,
> Scott


What color is that? Is it the Burnt Orange?


----------



## novak172 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just ordered a Boris X7 myself. Do they have presta or schraeder values


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Y


novak172 said:


> I just ordered a Boris X7 myself. Do they have presta or schraeder values


presta, glad my floor pump could do either!


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

The more I look at it the more I like the Boris frame...


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

burnt orange indeed...high gloss. 
BTW as a heads up to anyone doubting the commitment of BD to customer service, I just got an email about my stripped x7 rear derailleur . They are sending out an upgrade model free of charge, already got the tracking number. Upgraded to compensate for the little scratch in the photo...damn!
These guys are awesome, great value, nice components at each price point, and the fast service i wanted.
Customer for life.
Also got my black Motobecane jersey today! 2 day shipping..lol


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone been able to weigh there bike yet? I know on the box it says 30 lb but if feels heavier than that, My Camber has a claimed 30lb weight and it feels like a feather compared to the Boris. But I do have carbon bars,seatpost and im running 1x10 on the Camber and its tubeless.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

30# Hahahahahahaha! I know someone weighed the bike as shipped and thought it was 35-36# without pedals. It's buried in the bikes direct thread


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

The only problem I keep having is having to tighten the head tube after every ride.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Got mine today and threw it together in such a rush lol.. Went for a ride. It's pretty awesome. Pearl white looks amazing in the sun. It's got some metallic flake in it, it really glistens.


















Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

My large weighs 36lbs. Here is a quick shot from the trail today.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I got my new front rotor today! Great customer service!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone with an x5 9 speed have a 10 speed front derailleur? I'm having a hard time making it go through all the gears without rub and I just noticed it says 2x10.. I looked on the page and yeah that's what it comes with. I had to widen the cage a tad to get no chain rub on 1st and 9th. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowBound (Apr 1, 2007)

radnur22 said:


> Got the Boris X9 in this morning. Box was intact and all parts accounted for. Assembled the bike with a couple issues. The front derailleur cable was routed on the left side of the steer tube, should have been on the right. Not a big deal, I'll re-route it went the weather sucks and I can't ride. It appears the front rotor is slightly warped. I'll email BD regarding the rotor. Pictures to follow, I got to get it on the trail first!! Overall, very pleased with the purchase.


Just curious, why would you need to wait until you can't ride to do the re-route? Looks like a simple task that would take a few minutes to do: remove grip, unbolt derailleur from handlebar and route cable to the correct side, re-bolt derailleur, reinstall grip.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not too happy with the cable routing on this frame.. It could be more neat and thought out

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

With the x7 shifter the clamp and shifter are separate. To re route simply remove the shifter from the clamp re-route them re-attach no need to remove the derailleur. Should take less than 5 minutes.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

SnowBound said:


> Just curious, why would you need to wait until you can't ride to do the re-route? Looks like a simple task that would take a few minutes to do: remove grip, unbolt derailleur from handlebar and route cable to the correct side, re-bolt derailleur, reinstall grip.


It's all about time.



fastpunk said:


> With the x7 shifter the clamp and shifter are separate. To re route simply remove the shifter from the clamp re-route them re-attach no need to remove the derailleur. Should take less than 5 minutes.


fastpunk, thanks for the info! I am still going to wait until next weekend to re-route the shifter and change the rotor. I am on-call for work and can't ride due to response times.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

For those concerned with sizing: I am 5' 8", with an inseam of 31". I vacillated between the 15M and the 17M, initially ordering a 15M, then changed to a 17M, then had second thoughts on the 17M. The 17M fits me great. It provides a more upright riding position, which I prefer and stand-over is perfect, just like my medium Specialized Camber 29er.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

For front derailleur issues you need to check that it didn't get sent mounted a little cockeyed. My daughters X-7 was not lined up perfectly and was sitting too low (in relation to large ring). H & L stops were also incorrectly adjusted. After making these corrections, the bike shifts great with adequate clearance between cage and chain.


----------



## SnowBound (Apr 1, 2007)

fastpunk said:


> With the x7 shifter the clamp and shifter are separate. To re route simply remove the shifter from the clamp re-route them re-attach no need to remove the derailleur. Should take less than 5 minutes.


You're absolutely right. I meant the derailleur shifter and not the derailleur. I'm sure we all know a derailleur has no use if it is mounted on the handlebar. 😄


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

40mm stem.. Going for a ride on a trail that leads to a private beach so I can try out the beach riding in an hour or so.









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> 40mm stem.. Going for a ride on a trail that leads to a private beach so I can try out the beach riding in an hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Ordered the same one, coming today or Monday,make sure to provide us with a ride update!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just bought Answer bars with a 2" inch rise, very comfy.


----------



## Cheburussian (Aug 25, 2014)

I found a problem,which is chasing me also in the motorcycles world(i got '78 Kawa KZ650 SR,kinda classic style).My hands are getting numb,when i ride Boris X9.My other bike is a beach ctuiser Moon dog Kulana.And my hands feelin' great on it.So,the question is:How can i make a bars higher?I don't wanna change the stock handlebar,cause it accents the brutality of the Boris  I've geard about a steam risers.I was trying to find one,but i don't know the size.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

It's a 1 1/8" fork and a 31.8mm bars. They have riser headsets and Amazon.com : Ritchey Adjustable Mtn stem, (25.4) 80mm : Bike Stems And Parts : Sports & Outdoors

http://www.amazon.com/Zoom-Heads-Ex...05&sr=8-3&keywords=bike+1+1/8"+fork+extension

There are other options but that goes to handlebars.



Cheburussian said:


> I found a problem,which is chasing me also in the motorcycles world(i got '78 Kawa KZ650 SR,kinda classic style).My hands are getting numb,when i ride Boris X9.My other bike is a beach ctuiser Moon dog Kulana.And my hands feelin' great on it.So,the question is:How can i make a bars higher?I don't wanna change the stock handlebar,cause it accents the brutality of the Boris  I've geard about a steam risers.I was trying to find one,but i don't know the size.


----------



## Cheburussian (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks,Bumpyride.Will check that.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Took her to the beach.. She likes the beach lol









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> Took her to the beach.. She likes the beach lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white is impressive! I wish I needed another fatbike


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone make a frame pump that actually works decently fast with fat bikes? I'd like to be able to air down and back up without the 500 or so pumps it takes to get to 20psi for the concrete 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

I have an aluminum one, Lezyne I think. $50 is lots of money for a trail only tool in my opinion. Its 100 pumps to rideable on my fatbike. I use the same pump for my dirt bike. 

A friend gave me a cheapo plastic pump as part of a trail tire kit. He bought it at a major chain store. It actually pumps more volume than the $50 one. The only downside to that one is that the head connects directly to the valve, so it is harder to keep in position without snapping off your presta valve. Pick your poison, the cheap one saves $35.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> Anyone make a frame pump that actually works decently fast with fat bikes? I'd like to be able to air down and back up without the 500 or so pumps it takes to get to 20psi for the concrete
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Co2 pump Genuine Innovations Air Chuck Elite with 16g and 20g CO2 Cartridges | Genuine Innovations


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

What are your favorite Boris upgrades?
I ordered an X5 this morning and I'm starting to doodle a list of upgrades to do right out of the box ... 
Top of my list is Diety pedals, seat clamp and maybe handlebar ... I LOVE my Dieties! Have them on my Juli and Fuji ... Wouldn't ride dirt without them (First blood anyone 

Any other suggestions to ponder?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Anyone make a frame pump that actually works decently fast with fat bikes? I'd like to be able to air down and back up without the 500 or so pumps it takes to get to 20psi for the concrete
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


This one.

Amazon.com : Lezyne Micro Floor Drive High Volume Pump : Sports & Outdoors

Make sure you get the high volume, not the high pressure. Easy to use, and pumps fast. Don't have to putz with your tire having to be stationary or in a weird position. Fits easily in a frame bag also. Comfortable with no pinch spots.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> This one.
> 
> Amazon.com : Lezyne Micro Floor Drive High Volume Pump : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Make sure you get the high volume, not the high pressure. Easy to use, and pumps fast. Don't have to putz with your tire having to be stationary or in a weird position. Fits easily in a frame bag also. Comfortable with no pinch spots.


I second that. With the Boris you can mount it to the fork or by the BB.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> What are your favorite Boris upgrades?
> I ordered an X5 this morning and I'm starting to doodle a list of upgrades to do right out of the box ...
> Top of my list is Diety pedals, seat clamp and maybe handlebar ... I LOVE my Dieties! Have them on my Juli and Fuji ... Wouldn't ride dirt without them (First blood anyone
> 
> Any other suggestions to ponder?


Tires.... One one floaters
Saddle- wtb pure V
Handlebars- jones H-bars

Tires from factory were not impressive, seat uncomfortable and handlebars relieved numbness from wrist.

Made a set of shoes from a tire, donated the seat to a friend for his ss and left the bars at LBS.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I ended up getting some cheap schwinn thing at Walmart.. I love my bell pump and it was only ten bucks. I'm going to be swapping tires I'll count how many pumps it takes. 

As for upgrade, I've done the stem. Pedals I'm leaving til I decide on what I want. Tires I'm gonna wait til winter to decide who knows what will be out by then. Handlebars are coming along with locking grips. I'll be putting on bb7s and some other stuff. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> The only problem I keep having is having to tighten the head tube after every ride.


What do you mean by this? What are you having to tighten? Is the stem clamp at the steerer tube coming loose? Pic maybe?

By the way, the head tube is part of the frame


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

rex615 said:


> What do you mean by this? What are you having to tighten? Is the stem clamp at the steerer tube coming loose? Pic maybe?
> 
> By the way, the head tube is part of the frame


Yeah it as the stem clamp. Seems to be OK now I must of not tightened it enough before my first time out


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*take two*

After cobbling together a fork mount for my X9, I'm ready to try my Camber 29er and X9 on the same trail today. It will be a short downhill then back uphill to the car so I can really compare bikes. My air gauge came in from Amazon.com, so there will be no guessing on the PSI, it will be at 9. Also, I'll have no need for that nice tailgate blanket  Anyone in need of one


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Yeah it as the stem clamp. Seems to be OK now I must of not tightened it enough before my first time out


Good to hear you got it sorted out. :thumbsup:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My friend has a bikes direct bike with the stock stem and bars and no matter how tight I make it, it comes slightly loose every month or two. The bars too. Maybe cheap stems are made of softer metal that expands? I have a raceface that came loose that I know I torqued right and I bruised some ribs and broke my new fork on my fs.. And I know my torque wrench is right because I even tested it on a torque wrench calibrator.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Added some riser bars and grips.. I think I'm done for now. I also used zip ties and some rubber to attach a pump pump to the seat tube. I wish there were cage mounts there. Oh well not a big deal.




























Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Heads up on rear wheel removal. The frame rapidly slims down back there, and removing the wheel causes the brake disc to hit or at least come very close to the inner left stay. I have scratched mine twice already. 
I applied a clear protector to the inner stay after a quick paint touch up. Really have to hold it just right as it comes out. Going to place a rag there in the future if i remove the wheel.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Great pump deal! I got one of these today:
Spin Doctor Rescue HV Mini Pump - Inflation on Sale Save Up to $30 Off
$16.99 after extra 20% off lowest price..
Should be available tomorrow as well.


----------



## Steve-O11 (Jun 2, 2014)

How easy/difficult would it be to convert the Boris to SS?


----------



## patswin (Aug 31, 2014)

I had same problem with stem thought I tightened it enough to ride when I put it together. But the first hill I came to on trail handle bars went one way and front tire went other way. had to give stem bolts another turn (on trail with park tool)to tighten scary felt like they were about to strip. Did not use torque wrench so I don.t know what the lbs value the stem bolt are at this time.


sml-2727 said:


> Yeah it as the stem clamp. Seems to be OK now I must of not tightened it enough before my first time out


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone have a link to the geometry chart of the Boris line? I can't seem to find it anywhere. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

On the BD Boris page under sizing they give effective TT and standover for the sizes... For the rest of the geometry I compared to the geometry of the KHS and 9zero7, which many on these forums have said are the same frame, sourced from the Ideal Corp. that's how I compared it to my existing Juliana and Tahoe.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

https://khsbicycles.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/14-geo-4-season-3000.jpg

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Negotiator50 said:


> Anyone have a link to the geometry chart of the Boris line? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


Found it if anyone is looking for the geometry:

Motobecane USA | FatBikes Mountain Bikes


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> On the BD Boris page under sizing they give effective TT and standover for the sizes... For the rest of the geometry I compared to the geometry of the KHS and 9zero7, which many on these forums have said are the same frame, sourced from the Ideal Corp. that's how I compared it to my existing Juliana and Tahoe.


The KHS and Motobecane frames are the same, but the 907 frame has been changed for 2015 and will now be known as the "whiteout aluminum" it has different tubing than previous models, with a tapered head tube, clearance for bluto and new rear dropout.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm glad I held off on getting a fat bike. Sounds like a Bluto Boris will be here really quick for under $1,000.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cody01 said:


> I'm glad I held off on getting a fat bike. Sounds like a Bluto Boris will be here really quick for under $1,000.


Wondered about that myself as I don't think Bluto will fit in current Boris X lineup.

Saw on a Facebook post of Bikedirect a listing for Boris the Brut with a 190mm rear and bluto front. This would be the bike I want right now. Anyone know anything about this proposed upcoming model?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Steve-O11 said:


> How easy/difficult would it be to convert the Boris to SS?


Since you have vertical drop-outs you will need a chain tensioner. Using a kit like this one, it is relatively simple assuming you can do some simple work like shorten the chain and disassemble the cassette.


----------



## Steve-O11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks rex615, I'm pretty sure I can handle that install....appreciate the info.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

So, I don't mind being the guinea pig for a new larger tire, but I'm having trouble deciding between the Vee Bulldozer and Snowshoe XLs - Bulldozer is about $15 cheaper on aebikes, looks like they will be just about the same size-wise. Primarily getting the tire for up front traction in the winter, should I lean to the Snowshoe for that reason? Will the rubber be better suited to the cold/snow?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Pxpaulx- pick your poison and looking forward to the results! I THINK they will just squeeze on the rear. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey all,Got the upgrade x9 rear derailleur for my X7. Unfortunately it was an X9 9 speed.
Mine had arrived with a stripped cable clamp screw, sram's design makes re-threading rough.
Emailed right away and now waiting to see if they have any 10 speed X9 rears available/
I still think service was fast, just a simple mistake.
Bike still rides like a dream. Picked up a large size triangle frame bag from Amazon: I have the 21 frame and this should look good:http://www.amazon.com/Ibera-Bicycle...1409680508&sr=8-1&keywords=triangle+frame+bag


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

for a frame pack I'm thinking about picking up one of these, kinda like the tube vs full frame bag (although their frame pack is well priced too).

Porta-Pack: Sport Rack Pack, Bike Storage Pack. Providing storage traditional packs do not, water resistant and made from heavy duty Cordura. Made in the USA.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, i like the frame pack as well. I carry a battery for my light system. plus a couple tools, maybe phone, etc.
I figured cheap to try one out..lol
thanks for tip,
scott


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm new here. My x9 showed up last week. It was waiting for me at UPS will call while I was away at the beach.

I'm really happy with this bike. It was hard buying it without riding it first but it fits very well. The medium fits my 6' frame perfectly. I was on the edge of sizes but went with the smaller size because I prefer being able to toss it around more. You can't take the BMX out of me.

The mission tires work awesome for riding in the NJ Pine Barrens. I did notice the self steer issue on pavement during the ride to the forest with less than 10 psi in the front tire. Once you hit the sandy trails, that turns into gobs of traction. At higher pressure (14-15) on the street it is non existant and I didn't loose much traction off road. It rolled a bit easier and felt nicely neutral also. Rode it 50 miles yesterday, half on road half off. I can't remember the last time I rode 5 hours.

I ordered this bike while suffering nicotine withdrawal. It is my reward to myself. 29 years up to 2 packs a day quit cold turkey


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

congrats! Nice bike and quitting smoking will keep you around a long time. My wife quit 2 years ago.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats. On the bike and stopping smoking!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Kickngas (Aug 6, 2013)

Great job on quitting smoking! The bike is a great reward, plus you can ride longer now!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone know if the freehub is upgradable on the Boris? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got back from a 8 mile ride in the muck, I put 10 psi in the tires and it's a different beast, it is much harder to steer, on the big hills I was not getting super traction but that's more on the tires than anything else, those will be my first big upgrade. Should I go bud/Lou ? Or are there cheaper and better alternatives, this will also serve as my snow bike.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

What psi were you running before? I run a bit lower in the dry climate... 8 front and 10 rear with my floaters. I have all the traction I could hope for.. Then again I'm a large (girth) person....
Can't compare them to the missions as I pulled them off first thing to replace due to the poor reviews. 
On-one floaters are cheaper 75 each for black and ya have the option for some colors as well if you prefer. 



Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rcksqrl said:


> What psi were you running before? I run a bit lower in the dry climate... 8 front and 10 rear with my floaters. I have all the traction I could hope for.. Then again I'm a large (girth) person....
> Can't compare them to the missions as I pulled them off first thing to replace due to the poor reviews.
> On-one floaters are cheaper 75 each for black and ya have the option for some colors as well if you prefer.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


The ride before it was much dryer out so I was running close to 20 psi but found that to feel way to bumpy going over roots and rocks.

Where did you get the On-one floaters at?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

www.Planet-x-usa.com 
is the usa distributer. 
Psi I'm running at works fine but if I go any lower it gets squirrelly on the corners...... Sure it has extra rolling resistance but if I were worried about that I'd be a roadie. My tires and bike make me smile, sweat but rarely curse! (That comes naturally)

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

This might of been said already but what is the biggest size tire that will fit on a boris?


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> This might of been said already but what is the biggest size tire that will fit on a boris?


motobecane web site says 4.5" maybe larger.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

radnur22 said:


> motobecane web site says 4.5" maybe larger.


Ok thanks, then a Bud/Lou may not fit then. There 4.8


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

*more of the "orange Crush" 21"*



















more pics..new large frame bag, this is on a 21 frame. Bag is:
Amazon.com : Ibera Bicycle Triangle Frame Bag : Sports & Outdoors

Pics of new wellgo replaceable pin pedals in blue. $16.99 ebay

pic of headset bottlecap holder from niner. Have to get a bottle cap from my favorite root beer tonight.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I like your cable color choice! That looks pretty sweet. My friend is on the taller side, just curious what your height is and what size frame and what you think of it. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

6' 3" 34" inseam. I think i could have used a 19" as well but i like the look of the taller frame. No issues on top tube clearance, and the reach with the 60mm stem is fine.
I bet that bag would look even cooler on a 19". But is looks like it was made for mine, with the orange accents.
Always liked wellgo mg1 ones and these are new with removable pins and in blue..yay!
Wellgo Platform Pedals LU313 with Replacable Pins 9 16 Blue BMX MTB | eBay


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

By the way, it looks like i'm always posting stuff to buy..lol.
It's just that it has been really fun to have this bike and deck it out.
I feel like it's my first bike all over again...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I love accessorizing a new bike.. Whether I'm building one or buying one. I'm still deciding on little stuff like if I need a bash guard. I threw a 32t chainring I had laying around on mine to see if I will have to shift the front derailleur less for climbs and sand. So far so good. I don't mind having it there in case I need it but I don't really plan on going too fast on the road so the 36 was a little tall. Gonna build another bd bike for my friend tomorrow and then hit the trails. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

How come when you bring up you own a motobecane- and how you like it, they roll there eyes? Does one need to drop 2 grand on a bike for it to be considered good? I say this because someone did this to me in a different Fatboy thread


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

I imagine that they're somewhat lacking in self confidence or in some physical attribute or they never let go of mama.



sml-2727 said:


> How come when you bring up you own a motobecane- and how you like it, they roll there eyes? Does one need to drop 2 grand on a bike for it to be considered good? I say this because someone did this to me in a different Fatboy thread


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> How come when you bring up you own a motobecane- and how you like it, they roll there eyes? Does one need to drop 2 grand on a bike for it to be considered good? I say this because someone did this to me in a different Fatboy thread


Good for them - who gives a crap! We're the ones that could buy a 2nd bike and still be ahead of them at the bank!


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

pxpaulx said:


> We're the ones that could buy a 2nd bike and still be ahead of them at the bank!


2nd ... 3rd ... or 5th bike and have plenty left over to customize to our delight!
(Bu hubby said I need to sell one of my bikes to buy my Boris ... So my ole purple beach cruiser went on CL as soon as I hit the purchase button on BD).


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm.. a Boris, a Lurch and a Bluto ..all for about the price of one of theirs. 
It's apples and oranges, my Boris is great and I am really enjoying it. My local bike guy just bought a KHS 4 season. He saw mine and wonders how they can sell it so low. He didn't belittle me at all. As a KHS retailer he got a good deal and it promotes what he sells.
I Own a Honda Valkyrie and if i meet some Harley owners, well you know the drill.
A cult of personality is just that, a group of people loyal to the extreme.
Enjoy your bike and with the numbers of these "Bd's" being sold, I'm sure you will not be in the minority for long.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Saw another Boris on the trail Wednesday, initial ride for new owner. X7, love the flat paint they used! Prefer it over the shiny black on the x9. V8 tires looked ok for most trails but sure looked like they rolled smooth! I love the fact that they have made it affordable to own a fat bike! I was skeptical but went out and ordered once initial reviews of the fb4 came through and am loving life. 
It's all about what makes you happy. Ford/chevy... Jeep/toyota... It's Like I've always been told.... "Opinions are like a**holes, everyone has one"


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

sml-2727 said:


> How come when you bring up you own a motobecane- and how you like it, they roll there eyes? Does one need to drop 2 grand on a bike for it to be considered good? I say this because someone did this to me in a different Fatboy thread


Well... On these forums, for everyone that makes fun of Bikes Direct/Motobecane there is usually someone else making fun of Specialized (Special-Ed...) or Trek, etc.

Buy the bike you like and what works for your budget. That's your business - not anyone else's.

FWIW - I took a long and hard look @ the Motobecane Fat Bikes. I decided to go another route for a multitude of reasons but have been enjoying the pics from peeps brand new Boris and Lurch bikes. Enjoy your rides!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never seen any of this on the trails, just on the forums and in the lbs. And that's fine, thats where elitism works. At the lbs, they're trying to shame me into buying at retail prices so they make money. Makes sense. That's why I don't go to the lbs. On the forum it's just somebody trying to justify the price they were suckered into paying at the elitist lbs. And that's cool too, whatever let's you sleep at night. Everyone is going to have an opinion, but sometimes they probably shouldn't express it cause it makes them look like an *******. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

sml-2727 said:


> How come when you bring up you own a motobecane- and how you like it, they roll there eyes? Does one need to drop 2 grand on a bike for it to be considered good? I say this because someone did this to me in a different Fatboy thread


Just for the record It had nothing to do with a BD bike it had to do with your reverse bike snob comment. You get defensive when you think someone is talking down your bike but it's OK to talk down ours?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Usually the issues start when the comparisons start. For instance/ this bike is half the price , why would you spend double. A lot of peeps won't let that slide and wouldn't ride a BD if you gave it to them. They are generally not well accepted on MTBR. The key is just enjoy your bike


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

rjedoaks said:


> Usually the issues start when the comparisons start. For instance/ this bike is half the price , why would you spend double. A lot of peeps won't let that slide and wouldn't ride a BD if you gave it to them. They are generally not well accepted on MTBR. The key is just enjoy your bike


Well said!!


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Back on track....after reading the threads on the Bluto, I may have to save my dollars and upgrade my Boris X9 with a Bluto. Sucks that I am on call this weekend, no riding for me. Anyway, I'll re-route my shifter cable, change out my front rotor, dream about a Bluto and maybe convert to tubeless via split tube.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

A quick note - ordered mine last Friday, received today - one week later. Got the silver X9 in a 19 inch. Very nice out of the box, but the front derailleur cable was mis-routed ( easy fix), the forks were bent. I noticed the remnants of the plastic shipping fork thingy was in the bottom of the box all broken, so the bike shifted during shipping and one side of the fork appeared to take the brunt of it. Emailed BD, we will see . 
Shifting, brakes, frame are excellent. Stem , seatpost, bars Ok. Seat comfy but a bit on the heavy side. Pedals OK for now if you ride flats - but not the smoothest bearings. 
Completely Stock bike weighed 36.4 lbs (lg) with pedals. Still rideable with tweaked forks, but hopefully BD will send some new forks as in a previous case. 
The Front and rear derailleur needed some tweaking but they were not far off. Test ride on street was good- rolls like a semi! On the trails soon when I get a straight fork and some sealant in the tubes.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

My stock X9 came in today at 36.4 - that is with pedals assembled, no sealant in the stock tubes.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I re-rerouted my rear derailleur cable off the cable holder on the right side to get rid of the hard bend and zip tied it to the brake cable holder, and now it's not bent and should be fine like that long term. I wish they put one on that side because having the cable going down the same side it starts is annoyingly ugly.










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

yzfvet said:


> My stock X9 came in today at 36.4 - that is with pedals assembled, no sealant in the stock tubes.


Can you weigh the bike with out the wheels on?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Boris X7 with a few upgrades, after my second ride.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

As it should look!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

What tires are those?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> What tires are those?


Vee rubber Vee8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I just put on some origin 8 Devist8ers that my lbs hooked me up with.. Gonna ride them tomorrow. They are the folding bead version and aren't too heavy. You awkward a size to weigh on my scale though










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh and another pic just cause I love white










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*tubeless*

No riding except on my 3.4 acres due to call  Anyway, went to change the warped front rotor but they sent me a Tektro 160mm when my X9 takes an Avid 180mm. So no luck there. However, I went tubeless with my home brew. Quite the leak, but it sealed. It was right at the seam of the rim. The other side wasn't as bad.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like your reflector is trying to bail out 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ou2mame said:


> Looks like your reflector is trying to bail out
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Yea, it was making a vibrating noise so that was my field expedient repair.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

so today i installed a new handlebar and grips, and re routed the cables so they are on the proper sides. got it all back together, and now i have some bad creaking coming from the front tire. it definitely sound like the spokes, as it is almost like a raking sound, as if something was sticking in them (like a kid with a baseball card). also, it is only happening when the wheel/bike is turned to the right. any thoughts on what it might be? mayb e i should grease the skewer a little bit? it is not the brake, there is no noise when i am not on it. also, it isnt in the pedals as the noise occurs whether pedaling or not.

thanks in advance!

oh, here is the almost finished upgrades!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Noise is the brake rotor rubbing. 

At least mine was!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Noise is the brake rotor rubbing.
> 
> At least mine was!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


not in my case, like i said it only happens when turning right, no noise when tye wheel is spun when i am off the bike...i will double check in the morning though!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine only rubbed when turned right as well. Worse with weight on bike. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Mine only rubbed when turned right as well. Worse with weight on bike.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


will definitely give that a closer look then, maybe need to readjust the brake with all the work i did.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

pxpaulx said:


> not in my case, like i said it only happens when turning right, no noise when tye wheel is spun when i am off the bike...i will double check in the morning though!


Try my field expedient repair


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

pxpaulx said:


> so today i installed a new handlebar and grips, and re routed the cables so they are on the proper sides. got it all back together, and now i have some bad creaking coming from the front tire. it definitely sound like the spokes, as it is almost like a raking sound, as if something was sticking in them (like a kid with a baseball card). also, it is only happening when the wheel/bike is turned to the right. any thoughts on what it might be? mayb e i should grease the skewer a little bit? it is not the brake, there is no noise when i am not on it. also, it isnt in the pedals as the noise occurs whether pedaling or not.
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Nice handlebars! Where did you get them? What width?


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

closeout at nashbar, they are 710mm witha 1 inch rise. surprised at just how much of a difference such small dimensions make! coupled with the 40mm hussefelt stem it all makes a much nicer just slightly more upright riding position.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The fork is steel and bends.. Maybe it bends enough for the pads to rub? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## patswin (Aug 31, 2014)

*Boris x7*


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

somehow my Boris large is lighter than the others reported? it came in at a little over 33 lbs . this is one of the first ones they sent and it did not come with pedals so the weight does not include pedals, bottle cages etc but does include everything else. I have 6 other bikes and the park tool scale is accurate on everything....weird.

I bought it primarily for trips to the beach...hated it at 5-6lbs (way too spongy), feels great at 12ish on packed sand. I love this bike! I have put on a specialized avatar saddle, ergon cork grips and everything else is stock. I will convert to 1 x10 in the future.....I am sure the sand will wear everything out fast. the removable chain is great


anyone know what bottom bracket this takes?


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Noise is the brake rotor rubbing.
> 
> At least mine was!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I reset the brake pad and it was a no fix, but....it was the brake rotor! I didn't have the wheel on draught in the dropouts apparently. I noticed the rotor was rubbing on one of the bolts that held the brake housing to the fork. Reseated the housing and problem fixed!


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

pxpaulx said:


> I reset the brake pad and it was a no fix, but....it was the brake rotor! I didn't have the wheel on draught in the dropouts apparently. I noticed the rotor was rubbing on one of the bolts that held the brake housing to the fork. Reseated the housing and problem fixed!


The bolts for my front brake bracket were to long. I noticed before installing the wheel and ended up installing a couple of thicker washers.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> The bolts for my front brake bracket were to long. I noticed before installing the wheel and ended up installing a couple of thicker washers.


That is exactly what it was - they both stick out about a millimeter, maybe 1.5 - I'll have to stick a couple washers on as well, that'll make a better permanent solution.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

So a Boris will take a Bluto?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Often times the skewer needs to be tightened up.



pxpaulx said:


> so today i installed a new handlebar and grips, and re routed the cables so they are on the proper sides. got it all back together, and now i have some bad creaking coming from the front tire. it definitely sound like the spokes, as it is almost like a raking sound, as if something was sticking in them (like a kid with a baseball card). also, it is only happening when the wheel/bike is turned to the right. any thoughts on what it might be? mayb e i should grease the skewer a little bit? it is not the brake, there is no noise when i am not on it. also, it isnt in the pedals as the noise occurs whether pedaling or not.
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I did my first long ride today (17.3 miles) over dry conditions, lots of rocks and roots, I started the day at 15 psi but it was way to harsh, decided to drop it to 10psi and it made a huge difference, probably could of let more out but decided not to. This bike is way to heavy to think about a 1x10 set up IMO that granny gear comes in handy during long steep climbs. 

I personally think this bike would benefit greatly with a suspension fork, Some of the sections I run rather fast on with my 29er I had to slow it down due to how much I was bouncing around and I did not want to fly off the trail. It was a really good work out and im sure it will only make me faster the next time I ride the Camber.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Added one of these yesterday made locally.
YAWYD Top Cap
I use a cap top from:


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> So a Boris will take a Bluto?


It should with this external bearing for tapered Bluto.

Crane Creek bottom assembly

I think Inset 7 should work.

Chris King headsets


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

sml-2727 said:


> I personally think this bike would benefit greatly with a suspension fork, Some of the sections I run rather fast on with my 29er I had to slow it down due to how much I was bouncing around and I did not want to fly off the trail. It was a really good work out and im sure it will only make me faster the next time I ride the Camber.


Well, it is still rigid, for sure. My other bike is a rigid 29er and the Boris is a couch in comparison. Going downhill of course. Up - it makes it up more, but not faster. Fun and function over speed.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Swapped the Atlas bars for Mary bars. The Atlas bars had my hands going numb. We'll see how the Mary bars do. Cleaned, regreased, and adjusted the front hub. Whatever was used to grease the hubs felt like it had grit in it. 

At 12psi I don't have the super soft cushion (still soft though)on the trail, but the self steer is almost gone on pavement and pretty much nonexistent on the trail. I'm eventually going to swap the Vee8s for Floaters, I think. They don't hook up very well in the soft stuff. My last ride had the rear lose grip at some inopportune times.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

pxpaulx said:


> That is exactly what it was - they both stick out about a millimeter, maybe 1.5 - I'll have to stick a couple washers on as well, that'll make a better permanent solution.


I had that annoying rub all ride long, which bolts need more washers? The ones holding the caliber or the actual bracket?


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I had that annoying rub all ride long, which bolts need more washers? The ones holding the caliber or the actual bracket?


The bolts that hold the brake itself to the fork.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> I had that annoying rub all ride long, which bolts need more washers? The ones holding the caliber or the actual bracket?


The bracket.


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone installed 4.7" tires on their Boris?


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

radnur22 said:


> It should with this external bearing for tapered Bluto.
> 
> Crane Creek bottom assembly
> 
> ...


I've been looking at that same setup. Might have to chase the head tube a bit as I think those cups sit in a little deeper.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention I got a lot of complements on the bike, One guy even asked if he could sit on it and ride it, I was like sure. Then I told him the price and he was blown away. He said for that price you could throw another 600 bucks into and have a really great bike that still cost less than other fatbikes on the market, I said sure, or you could be cheap like me and leave it alone and just have fun with it....lol


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I had the top of the pad rubbing the disc, so I dremeled off the paint off the fork under the caliper bracket and that made it a little better. I dunno if it's the caliper or the fork. I'm probably going to put some hydraulics on it. What's a good budget hydraulic setup? I don't want to do xts or anything, just something functional. I was looking at the various shimanos and dracos. I'd rather go with a mineral oil setup, but there are so many models of shimano.. I have a set of bb7s but they need pads, maybe I'll just do that for now. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

ou2mame said:


> I had the top of the pad rubbing the disc, so I dremeled off the paint off the fork under the caliper bracket and that made it a little better. I dunno if it's the caliper or the fork. I'm probably going to put some hydraulics on it. What's a good budget hydraulic setup? I don't want to do xts or anything, just something functional. I was looking at the various shimanos and dracos. I'd rather go with a mineral oil setup, but there are so many models of shimano.. I have a set of bb7s but they need pads, maybe I'll just do that for now.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I've been using shimano m486 hydros on my main bike for a few years. They're hydros, they work, i've had no major problems with them. The shimano pads and rotors aren't great, can't use metallic pads. I swapped to avid rotors, world of a difference. They tend to misalign easy when removing and reinstalling wheels. I use bb7s on another bike, and they simply can't be beat for the price. Way easier to adjust and deal with. I would take bb7s over budget hydros any day.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I was looking at the m446 for 85 bucks. I love the bb7s, they are the best brakes I've ever used but I figured the hydraulics would have more stopping power and I was curious about them anyways.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Shimano 615s can be had for less than $100 per set on ebay. I'm running 596s on the Boris and 615s on my Krampus. Both were had for less than I would have paid for bb7s with levers. I picked up the 596s at Chain Reaction. Invest in a decent bleed kit for the Shimanos.
I prefer my hydros over bb7s for personal reasons like adjustment and feel. I was always busy fiddling with the bb7s.


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have Avid DB3 on one bike and Shimano 615 on two others - the 615 are way better and only a few $$ more. I have a set of SLX M675 to go on my new build - not sure if they are better than the 615, but the cooling fins of the brake pads look sweet. The Deore 615 and SLX M675 look very close to the same brake. I do not have a scale but they are very close to the same weight.


----------



## finsterlee (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Has anyone gotten a back rack to fit on their x7? A normal, non-disc brake topeak rack supposedly fits on my fb4, but my husband just got his x7 yesterday, and it looks as if the only rack that will fit is one specifically made to accommodate disc brakes. Anyone tried yet? Since we have to order online, it makes it difficult. Or maybe a 29er rack would even be better? Thanks!


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Destr0 said:


> I have Avid DB3 on one bike and Shimano 615 on two others - the 615 are way better and only a few $$ more. I have a set of SLX M675 to go on my new build - not sure if they are better than the 615, but the cooling fins of the brake pads look sweet. The Deore 615 and SLX M675 look very close to the same brake. I do not have a scale but they are very close to the same weight.


You can run the ice tech pads in tge 615s, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Mary bars are a mega improvement. Swapped out the stock seat for a Wtb Volt and reversed the rear tire tread. I'm getting more straight line traction, but it still washes out in curves and riding parallel on hills.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the pics and updates everybody. I am seriously considering selling my sweet steel HT to get a fatbike. I'm undecided between Boris and Lurch. Both look awesome, and I don't think either choice would be a bad one.

Has anyone seen the X7 in "ocean blue" yet? I'd really like a blue one, but the X5 in my hands will end up getting money thrown at it. X7 is closer to where I want it out of the gate... Love to see a pic of the blue X7 if anyone has one?

Still summer, but we just got 12cm of snow and more on the way tonight... How many ways do I need to justify a fat bike? Lol. 

Cheers all!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the x5 and love it.. Bars and stem I'd change on pretty much any bike, a 32t chainring that I had laying around, and some tires more geared towards dirt and snow. The missions, I've read a lot of reviews, and they say eh pretty much. The tread isn't deep enough for me. Brakes, I have a set of bb5s I refuse to put on anything they were pretty terrible so I'm gonna do bb7s or hydros. If they made the x9 in pearl white I may have gone that road, but the marginal upgrades of the x7 don't do it for me because I'd do every change differently anyways. Plus the Pearl white looks awesome.

Basically if I spent the extra 100, I'd replace the tires, brakes, and the only thing I'd have is an extra gear in the back. But yeah, it depends on what your plans are. The best value is going to be what's best for you, but i wouldn't discount the x5, it's as solid of a setup as the x7 in lot ways. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Mitsukuni said:


> Still summer, but we just got 12cm of snow and more on the way tonight...
> 
> Cheers all!


WTH are you located?!


----------



## Destr0 (Aug 15, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> You can run the ice tech pads in tge 615s, if I'm not mistaken.


Yes you can - I got the SLX thinking they were "better" but they are almost the same (and the same can be said for the SLX vs the XT).The 615 have never left me feeling I need more power. The only big difference is the pads are held in by a cotter pin instead of a screw. Lots of older brakes ran that way without issue. I suppose I could probably tap the hole. LOL.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

My Boris arrived yesterday morning and my husband (a self proclaimed recovering perfectionist and lifetime cyclist) spent 6 hours carefully disassembling and rebuilding Boris ... This is his "Boris Report" based on his build experience ...

WHEELS
The wheel bearings in both hubs required adjustment (a slight loosening) to feel relatively smooth. The rubber grease seal on the rear hub, the non-drive side, needed to be fully seated. The rims on both wheels will need to be trued, with the rear being significantly out of round (ovalized) by 5mm, the front about 3mm. Also, the lock ring on the cassette was only partially tightened (I noticed this in the process of removing the spoke protector behind the cassette) and the rear QR skewer slightly bent (it scrapes inside the axle tube when being inserted -- it'll be replaced in the near future). We're running 7psi front and 10psi rear as a starting point.

DERAILLEURS
Both derailleurs required adjustment, the front to align/position it relative to the chainrings and set the limit screws to avoid chain rub in the 22-34 and 36-11 ring/cog combinations. The limit screws on the rear derailleur were also incorrectly set, potentially allowing a shift past the 34 and 11 cogs on the cassette. Both derailleur cables were rerouted to arc to the outside of the headset as they approach the trigger shifters. All cables were re-secured with 4-inch zip ties replacing the snap-on/off clips that come with the bike and all cable ends were trimmed (e.g., the front derailleur cable end ticked against the right crank arm) and re-capped using shrink-wrap tubing. Shifting is excellent.

BRAKES
The rear brake was shimmed with stainless washers between the chainstay brake mount and the brake adapter, allowing enough free play for proper pad/disc alignment. Given that only the outer pad of the Tektro Novelas moves, the brakes were aligned such that the rotor was just barely away from the inside, non-moving pad. This contradicts Tektro's alignment instructions, which if followed, forces the rotor to constantly flex under braking as it passes through the caliper. Brake performance after adjustment and bedding-in is reasonable for mechanical discs on a heavy bike.

MISCELLANEOUS
One of the pedals required a bearing adjustment to be able to rotate freely. Don't overlook the crankarm pedal washers (in a separate small bag) when installing the pedals. Also don't assume the headset is properly adjusted before tightening the stem in place -- ours wasn't. The bottom bracket has a fair bit of stiction in the bearings (not adjustable). Finally, the seatpost collar/clamp is a bit wimpy -- allowing the seat to rotate after tightening -- and clumsy to use; it's already been replaced with a non-lever collar from Deity.

OTHER OBSERVATIONS
The frame design and build is impressive, although there is one pinhole (rust opportunity) in a dropout weld. The paint (and branding) looks good, although the paint chipped easily when the rear brake was shimmed and the aftermarket seatpost collar was installed. Note that there is no protection on the right chainstay; a Lizard Skins "Jumbo 29er" Chainstay Guard worked nicely.

I would have preferred a seatpost without a seat clamp offset to the rear, given the small (15") frame size with a long-ish front-center. More importantly, the bike was delivered with 175mm crankarms; in my opinion a bike of this size should come with 170mm crankarms. A 170mm X5 crankset thus becomes the first upgrade.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a lot of the issues you guys did, minus the cranks being stiff and the wheel hub. I think a lot of that is to be expected from a shipped bicycle. Having to tune it, adjust the headset, things like that are pretty normal to see. They can't sit there and tune the bikes and everything just to disassemble and ship them out, so that's just part of the assembly. I tightened the spokes some and took it for a ride and got rid of the oval, and then trued the wobbles the best I could. I'm not very good at wheels I usually bring them to my dad for that, but I'm getting better. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

That's what hubby said too... How we get them is probably how bikes shipped from overseas come into an LBS ... 
Wheels are off to Sugar Wheel Works to get trued ... Hubby trues our road and mt bike wheels when they need it, but he wanted Sugar to do these.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The cranks should spin free though, drag isn't good. I would contact bd about that.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL... Just outside Calgary. We'll be back to mid 20's Celsius by next week - freak snowstorm - but it's a reminder of what's coming...

You make a good point on the X5. I'll probably be switching to hydraulic brakes regardless... Maybe I need to do more number crunching. That cobalt frame is sweet IMHO.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Went for a ride today.. Climbing rooted sandy areas is so much easier, but downhill bumpy areas are pretty tough. I haven't ridden a rigid bike in forever and this season I built an fs no less.. But it was still fun and I'll be back there tomorrow

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

Update-BD did well and offered reasonable credit for the bent forks. ( they did not have any in stock to send) I ordered a salsa enabler to replace which will be here tomorrow. The stock fork weighs 3.2 lbs so I figure about 2/3 of a lb weight savings right there.

BB7s are excellent, one of the main reasons I went for the x9. Added 8 oz of slime to each tire w/surly light tubes. Waiting on a 70mm stem and this thing is ready for anything! Grease up your headset bearings-especially after 3 mos or so as they come a bit lite there. Bottom does not seal all that well either so something to keep an eye on.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I don't weigh it, ( or ride it ) without wheels or pedals. The wheels and tires are naturally heavy. The fork is too, for a rigid. 3.2 lbs. The frame,bars,stem are average. Seat is on the heavy side, but I swapped that out. I added a lb with the slime, but saved about the same with the fork/ stem/seat.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Just finished the split tire method tubeless.. Used 3.5' sill foam cut to fit the gap below the bead edges. wrapped twice. Split a q-tube 26 x 2.1-2.4 and placed over foam and rim strip. The foam is the secret...
Aired up fine with a floor pump. Bounced them around a few times , took out air and added Stan's. Re-inflated and they are great. 
Will ride em around the neighborhood a bit.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

yzfvet said:


> Update-BD did well and offered reasonable credit for the bent forks. ( they did not have any in stock to send) I ordered a salsa enabler to replace which will be here tomorrow. The stock fork weighs 3.2 lbs so I figure about 2/3 of a lb weight savings right there.


How bad was your bent fork(s)? I'm settling an issue with Bikes Direct over a dented fork during shipment.


----------



## WrenchP (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone ordered the x9 in silver? Any pictures?


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

What rear racks are people using or planning to use on their Boris's?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

If I use one it will be a seat post mounted one so I can remove it easily 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

brassos said:


> Just finished the split tire method tubeless.. Used 3.5' sill foam cut to fit the gap below the bead edges. wrapped twice. Split a q-tube 26 x 2.1-2.4 and placed over foam and rim strip. The foam is the secret...
> Aired up fine with a floor pump. Bounced them around a few times , took out air and added Stan's. Re-inflated and they are great.
> Will ride em around the neighborhood a bit.


Without the foam, it takes forever with an air compressor to seat the tires. Here is my attempt.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I would run tubeless but i want to be able to change tires 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I would run tubeless but i want to be able to change tires
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Changing tires was easy. I have about 1/2 " of cut tube over each rim side. Drop air, pop off tire and replace.
How do I know? I accidentally put the front tire on backwards. Took it off flipped it and floor pumped it back up.
The excess tube stays tight against the sidewall. Looks like part of the tire.


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

Are Boris front hubs, front disc spaced or rear disc spaced?


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

WrenchP said:


> Has anyone ordered the x9 in silver? Any pictures?


Yup, and looks like these will be the first silver X9 pictures online. The silver looks great - it is metallic so there are very small flecks in it that don't really show well in pictures. The bike quality is very good from my first impressions. Welds and paint are solid, other than a very small scuff on the downtube (the silver hides blemishes btw) the bike had no damage upon arrival. The box was fully intact. The plastic "hub" for the fork was broken as mentioned by others, but my fork doesn't seem to have any issues.

Typical items needed to be adjusted - derailleur position and limits, handlebars, and brakes. BB7s are easy to get adjusted, and you will probably need to reposition the caliper housing to the frame as shown in the included instructions from Avid. Also be sure to check the headset - mine was fairly loose, but still moves freely upon tightening to remove lateral play. The rear derailleur cable was also incorrectly routed to the provided mounts. The rear brake cable housing might be too short because it limits the front wheel turn radius to about 100 degrees left of center, probably not a big deal but it could pull on the brake lever in a crash - not that I would ever crash . Rims seem to be fairly true, but I will probably have them checked at a LBS soon. Also, there were yellow rim strips included in the box.

The bike rides great. Responsive and easy to control. Shifts great and the brakes have plenty of power even after just a few firm braking episodes. I have no desire to switch to hydros (which I have on my XC bike). I am 5'11" and 32" inseam and this is a Large 19" frame. I was in between sizes, but the Large fits me just fine and my riding position is a little more upright than my XC bike. The medium probably would have fit too, but there would have been a lot of seatpost exposed. There is some self steer with the Mission tires, but it isn't that bad. I was planning to ditch them immediately, but I'll probably keep them on in the warmer months and get something more aggressive for the winter. It looks like H-billies *should* fit. Bottom line, a LBS would sell this bike for $1600+ with a different name on it. At $800, it's a no-brainer. The below pictures are the fully stock bike.


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

double post


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was thinking of getting new tires to for winter but really don't want to throw down a couple hundred on new tires, so I was thinking about using screws instead, anyone ever attempt this? I've done this before with dirt bike tires but they had more tread on them so the screw had more rubber to grab into.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

They are out of anything in my size (and not a foo foo color) in all but the X5 - I need a 17. 

Questions -
Anyone with an x9 in size 17 have buyer's remorse and want to sell it? 
Is there are big weight difference between an X5 and X9?

Any thoughts on buying an X5 and upgrading? It seems to me that the spec on the x5 would work OK in terms of derailers, but not sure if the cranks are heavy and junky or if the brakes are horrible. I would not want to spend money upgrading and end up paying more than the X9 for less of a bike. Really bummed I missed the deal!!!!

Tom

If I were to buy


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the x5 and have been abusing it pretty good.. And it's still going. I have the sram gxp on another bike and the ones on the x5 don't weigh a noticeable difference. The sram gxp isn't super light either. I got the x5 cause I plan on moving the drivetrain from my fs down to it, so that was a non issue but I haven't had a problem with the x5 drivetrain, I just prefer shimano. Brakes, I have bb7s that just need pads but the novela is adequate for now. They're not terrible just not as adjustable. I didn't want the mission tires anyways so that didn't make a difference. It really depends on what you want and what your plans are. I have parts, and I can get them cheap on ebay if I want something usually.. And I do my own work, so it's not super expensive to upgrade something.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

While I prefer shimano (no other reason than using it my whole life until recently), the SRAM stuff on my Stumpjumper works fine, so as long as the X5 stuff works fine, no worries there. 

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a GXP?

I guess the other issue is that the X9 is a smoking deal at $799, which I think is less than when it was first released. If the X5 went down to $499, that would be so much better. Part of this is getting a great bike, another part is really feeling like I got that great deal, even better than the normal bikesdirect.com great deal.

Tom


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Gxp is the crankset on the x9

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

i thought x9 had 

SRAM X5 22T ALLOY BKx36T ALLOY BKx175MM

i do see that GXP is the bottom bracket...

Tom


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah its the bb that comes with the x5 crankset 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The price hasnt gone down since I have been looking at them and that's been a few months. I think the x5 is a good deal for someone who wants to throw some parts on, especially when most of the differences are stuff that you'd do differently than the x9. The x5 is a good starting point, but it depends on your plans. I wish it came with the new alivio shifters that triggers on top and the bottom because I don't like the bottom thumb trigger on the x5. I'd rather use index fingers. But it's still a pretty cheap price point to get on a fat bike.

I did lose the fixing nut on the crank, not a big deal the gxp fits, so I'll have to pick up another one. They're coming from China for 2 bucks, not a deal breaker. I'll be putting some thread lock in there. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> I was thinking of getting new tires to for winter but really don't want to throw down a couple hundred on new tires, so I was thinking about using screws instead, anyone ever attempt this? I've done this before with dirt bike tires but they had more tread on them so the screw had more rubber to grab into.


I used machine screws with nuts on the exterior, silicone on the interior screw heads on a old bike. I'll be using this setup on the vees and buying something for non snow riding.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

radnur22 said:


> I used machine screws with nuts on the exterior, silicone on the interior screw heads on a old bike. I'll be using this setup on the vees and buying something for non snow riding.


Thank you for the reply. I was also thinking of lining the tires with duck tape, thats how I used to do it with my dirt bikes back in the day.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

pearsth said:


> Questions -
> Anyone with an x9 in size 17 have buyer's remorse and want to sell it?
> Is there are big weight difference between an X5 and X9


I have a 19 in black, I will sell it for 1000 bucks


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Hah...I can get a 19 online for 799 still. Need to stretch my stumpy legs!!!


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

pearsth said:


> They are out of anything in my size (and not a foo foo color) in all but the X5 - I need a 17.
> 
> Questions -
> Anyone with an x9 in size 17 have buyer's remorse and want to sell it?
> ...


I don't think the difference in price justifies spending any more than whaT you need to get an x5...and I have an x9


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

fastpunk said:


> Is the Boris front hub, front disc spacing or rear disc spacing?


Good question. I got some salsa enabler forks to replace the bent stock forks that were shipped. Save some serious weight, I might add - .7 lbs. But the brakes don't line up so now - the disc is too close, so now I have to do some research. Adapter ? Different wheel? I love the forks tho. If anyone has any insight on this alignment problem feel free to chime in. thx!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Is that what the washer that came with the bike is for? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

yzfvet said:


> Good question. I got some salsa enabler forks to replace the bent stock forks that were shipped. Save some serious weight, I might add - .7 lbs. But the brakes don't line up so now - the disc is too close, so now I have to do some research. Adapter ? Different wheel? I love the forks tho. If anyone has any insight on this alignment problem feel free to chime in. thx!


Well, it looks like I ordered the wrong fork. The wheels are front hub - zero offset . I think anyhow - as the enabler forks don't quite line up as far as the front brakes go. Not that BD puts any of these details in their descriptions. I need to see if there is some adapters of some sort - Why are rigid fat bike forks so complicated??


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

All bikes are complicated but fat bikes are the newest and things are changing so fast that you have to be careful when you buy something. I didn't even know the wheels and fork were at odd offsets and I've been shopping for both lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

yzfvet said:


> Well, it looks like I ordered the wrong fork. The wheels are front hub - zero offset . I think anyhow - as the enabler forks don't quite line up as far as the front brakes go. Not that BD puts any of these details in their descriptions. I need to see if there is some adapters of some sort - Why are rigid fat bike forks so complicated??


5mm shims between the bracket and frame, to move the caliper inboard, should line it up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

Thx for the suggestion, but actually the caliper mount will not fit between the mount on the fork and the rotor - too tight. I did find out that I can grind 5 mm off the caliper mount ( just where it bolts on) and that should do the trick! Kind of a recess in the mount itself.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

yzfvet said:


> Thx for the suggestion, but actually the caliper mount will not fit between the mount on the fork and the rotor - too tight. I did find out that I can grind 5 mm off the caliper mount ( just where it bolts on) and that should do the trick! Kind of a recess in the mount itself.


I had them reversed then. 5mm shims for a front spaced fork on a rear spaced hub maybe? Your hub is front spaced on a rear spaced fork.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

*Ready to roll*

Finally got the brakes aligned nice on the enabler forks, Slimed surly lite tubes, different ( lighter ) seat, grips. Gained a lb with the slime, but lost it with the other changes, so still 36.4 lbs. Ready for some sand!


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey all,
any idea what the chainline is on a boris x7 or x9? I have some race face ride cranks coming and don't see any info anywhere. Also checked Khs 3000 site.
nominal on cranks is 50mm.
Thanks


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Went for a ride today.. Found an abandoned van too










Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

update on my Boris X5 in indigo blue.

day of assembly: Yellow rim strips (just to see how it looks), On One Floaters, SPD pedals, swapped saddle
View attachment 923469
View attachment 923470
View attachment 923471


Shimano SLX hydraulic brakes with 203mm XT rotor. only the front came in when my LBS ordered them, now I have both and will probably get the rear on tomorrow. 
View attachment 923473


and today i set up the front ghetto tubeless. worked beautifully. added reflective tape in blue so I'll see how it looks tonight. loving this thing!

View attachment 923478
View attachment 923479
View attachment 923480
View attachment 923481


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

yzfvet said:


> *Finally got the brakes aligned nice on the enabler forks*, Slimed surly lite tubes, different ( lighter ) seat, grips. Gained a lb with the slime, but lost it with the other changes, so still 36.4 lbs. Ready for some sand!


And what did you end up doing with the mount? grind it down by 5mm where the caliper mounts?


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

Yes,worked great. Beats getting a new fork or hub! Somebody should sell these adaptive caliper mounts! Angle grinder, Dremel tool, file in about an hr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

here's a night pic.

View attachment 923576
View attachment 923577
View attachment 923578


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

Waited too long to buy a Boris! Ended up with an Ocean Blue 17 inch. I ordered it last Thurs, shipped on friday and picked it up will call at ups Tues morning. Rerouted front der cable and need to trim front brake caliper bracket mounting screws, they rub on rotor. Adjusted shifters, tire psi and seat. Went to lbs picked up some pedal washers and presta adapters. Ready to ride tom after I work 3rd shift. Rides much stiffer than my former Dolomite. I may be spraying plastidip this weekend if I can't learn to like the color!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You should just get some shorter bolts from ace hardware or something instead of cutting them post a pic of the bike I haven't seen that color I don't think, sounds interesting lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's my Ocean Blue Boris 17


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That's an awesome color reminds me of the old school bmx bikes from the 80s

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

I was hoping for a color like this


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol yeah that didn't happen. But it still looks cool. I'd keep it the way it is

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Chop1869 said:


> Here's my Ocean Blue Boris 17
> View attachment 924107


I like the color, reminds me of Bianchi celeste


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*check the rear hub*

My rear hub started making a faint ticking noise. After reading some of the posts, I decided to take it apart and inspect. The hub was a little light on the grease. No problem, packed it really good, reassembled and rode the fatty. Noise cured. If a person can work on a bike, these are the best value out there 

I am ditching the Missions and ordered On-one Floaters for all around riding. Since I'm not hardcore and won't be riding in 3' or more of snow, they should work fine. The price is right at $138 shipped for 2 tyres.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

radnur22 said:


> My rear hub started making a faint ticking noise. After reading some of the posts, I decided to take it apart and inspect. The hub was a little light on the grease. No problem, packed it really good, reassembled and rode the fatty. Noise cured. If a person can work on a bike, these are the best value out there
> 
> I am ditching the Missions and ordered On-one Floaters for all around riding. Since I'm not hardcore and won't be riding in 3' or more of snow, they should work fine. The price is right at $138 shipped for 2 tyres.


I went with Origin8 Devist8er UL tires. They were $103 shipped. I can't comment in traction yet, but they have far less self steer than expected.

Did anyone else have a gritty feeling in their hubs? I had to clean, re-grease, and adjust both hubs. They roll smooth as silk now. 
Keep a check on the crank arm bolt on the X7. Mine worked its way loose and I almost lost the crank arm. 
Love the bike even with its flaws.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Osiris sky said:


> I went with Origin8 Devist8er UL tires. They were $103 shipped. I can't comment in traction yet, but they have far less self steer than expected.
> 
> Did anyone else have a gritty feeling in their hubs? I had to clean, re-grease, and adjust both hubs. They roll smooth as silk now.
> Keep a check on the crank arm bolt on the X7. Mine worked its way loose and I almost lost the crank arm.
> Love the bike even with its flaws.


Where did you get the tires from?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Where did you get the tires from?


Westernbikeworks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

*perfect fat rack*

great rear rack and perfect fit. As a bonus if you get it with the matching lock in bag you have essentially a fender... all aluminun and solid. I got the one shown, 5 minute install and 8" wide clears evrything. 
Amazon.com : Ibera PakRak IB-RA5 Touring Plus Bicycle Carrier : Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

*finished*













she's a finished! well other than a drop post or something vanity inspired.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

BTW forgot to mention, went to 1x10. I bought the race face ride crank arms. Non removable spider, so i left the granny on. I can drop it by hand if i need to.
34t front with that x9 clutch rear, chain has very little bounce. 
May get the 40 or 42 rear cog if i need lower gearing. But the granny is fine, just looks weird with no front D.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally got out for a good trail ride today on my new Boris. Absolutely love it. I've already ordered some Vee H-Billie tires and some Q-Tubes, should give me more traction and shed some weight. I'm hoping I can get the weight down to around 30lbs with those and a carbon fork in the future. Anyone changed out their fork yet? Just curious how much the steel fork weighs.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Took my first ride on the Devist8ers and love'em. Excellent traction and they don't pack up with mud. Almost no self steer at 8lbs even on pavement, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

juicetifer said:


> Finally got out for a good trail ride today on my new Boris. Absolutely love it. I've already ordered some Vee H-Billie tires and some Q-Tubes, should give me more traction and shed some weight. I'm hoping I can get the weight down to around 30lbs with those and a carbon fork in the future. Anyone changed out their fork yet? Just curious how much the steel fork weighs.


That's a beautiful area you have to ride in.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

BENKD29;[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 923471[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 923478
> View attachment 923479
> View attachment 923480
> View attachment 923481


The foam is placed over the rim strip with the slit tube above it? Rimstrip->Foam->tire tube? Just confirming.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

Got an X7 thanks to all the positive feedback in these threads, and my husband finally got it built last night. Everything went together well - no problems, and he's not really a bike guy. Derailleurs just need a bit of tuning. I kind of dig the purple. Need to take those reflectors off the wheels, get a new saddle and a shorter stem (I'm 5'5" and what they've got on the small frame is a bit too much reach), and then it'll be ready to go!









Bought this mostly to ride in snow, so I'll need to get some new tires before winter, but I can't wait to take it for a spin on the trails. It was a blast just to ride around the neighborhood!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm 5'8 on a 17" with a 40mm stem and its pretty much perfect. These are long tts

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

yes cut tube placed over the foam strips


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

A couple of Boris questions

1 - best and largest tire to fit a stock boris for snow use?

2 when it is time to replace bottom bracket what do I buy?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't recall anyone trying anything big on the back yet.....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

*Silver x9 pic*

In its natural habitat in Tucson - Sand


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got my new rim in the mail and took it to the lbs to be trued and get the flat spot out. My other rim was a lot worse. The cassettes come pretty loose so I recommend making sure they are right. This one was barely hand tightened. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

stacers said:


> ... get a new saddle and a shorter stem (I'm 5'5" and what they've got on the small frame is a bit too much reach), and then it'll be ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 924664
> 
> ...


Check into shorter crank arms too, my x5 small shipped with 175 crank arms. Most bikes have 170 crank arms on their small an XS bikes. 
I'm 5'4 and went with 170mm crank arms on an X5 crankset upgrade and a 60mm raceface turbine stem. Made a huge difference in how well the bike feels like it fits me now.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

donn12 said:


> A couple of Boris questions
> 
> 1 - best and largest tire to fit a stock boris for snow use?
> 
> 2 when it is time to replace bottom bracket what do I buy?


1. you can fit anything you want in front. Surly Bud or vee rubber snowshoe

it's a little tighter in the rear. i was looking at it the other day and i don't think a 5 inch tire will fit comfortably. i thought i saw somewhere that someone was making a 4.5 rear tire. vee rubber maybe? that would maybe fit.? the other option is a 4.0 inch tire on a 100mm rim. that might fit as well.

i have a bud on the front and an On-One floater in the rear and don't really have any desire to go wider in the rear. it has plenty of tire the way it is. i ride with a few guys who also have a bigger tire in front and a 4.0 in the rear.

if you really feel the need for a wider tire in the rear, check out the lurch, or moonlander.

2. there are a few manufactures making fat bike bottom brackets now. google it. although that seems a long way down the road to worry about now.

my setup:
View attachment 925354
View attachment 925355
View attachment 925356
View attachment 925357
View attachment 925358
View attachment 925359


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know the recommended tube size for ghetto tubeless setups on the stock x7 Boris rims? I've seeing mixed info about shorter wheel sizes.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

homeslice said:


> Anyone know the recommended tube size for ghetto tubeless setups on the stock x7 Boris rims? I've seeing mixed info about shorter wheel sizes.


I used Q tubes 24x2.4-2.75. recommended by LBS. they are pretty thick tubes though. next time i do it i will look for a lighter weight tube if it exists in a similar size. 
View attachment 925428


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> Check into shorter crank arms too, my x5 small shipped with 175 crank arms. Most bikes have 170 crank arms on their small an XS bikes.
> I'm 5'4 and went with 170mm crank arms on an X5 crankset upgrade and a 60mm raceface turbine stem. Made a huge difference in how well the bike feels like it fits me now.


Thanks for the suggestion - I didn't even think to look at the crank arms! I'll probably do a 40 or 60 mm stem - I have long legs and crazy short arms, and the 80 that's on there is uncomfortable even riding it around the neighborhood.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

homeslice said:


> Anyone know the recommended tube size for ghetto tubeless setups on the stock x7 Boris rims? I've seeing mixed info about shorter wheel sizes.


Go with Schrader valve tubes. The sealant seems to act like lock-tite on the nut to open the Presta valve. Not good because the valve core comes out and pressure is lost.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Bluto conversion*

For those of you interested in installing a Bluto on your Boris, I emailed Crane Creek and they gave me the part numbers to install the tapered Bluto fork on the Boris.



> Thanks for your question. You will need a  ZS44 upper assembly and an  EC44/40 lower assembly. Please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Dear Sirs,
> 
> I have a Motobecane Boris X9 fat bike. I want to change the fork to a Rock Shox Bluto which is a tapered fork. My Boris has a straight 1 1/8" fork. The headset is a VP-A42E. Do you have a headset or a bottom external bearing that will allow the tapered Bluto to fit?


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

BENKD29 said:


> I used Q tubes 24x2.4-2.75. recommended by LBS. they are pretty thick tubes though. next time i do it i will look for a lighter weight tube if it exists in a similar size.
> View attachment 925428


Take a look at Schwalbe 13F; it was mentioned by Espen W,
R&D Manager of Diamant & Nakamura bikes, in another fatbike forum. They weigh 185 grams a tube. Espen mentioned they had tested them with 4" missions on one of their bikes. I have a pair waiting to go on my Boris Friday after my wheels get back from being trued along with some 120 tpi Devist-8er 2s. I'm also toying with the idea of using Tyvek as rim strips, also mentioned by Espen in a separate forum post... According to him, they have also tested them, they work great, they weigh 15grams per wheel , compared to the 85 grams a surly rim strip weighs. I bought a set of surlys as back ups.


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> Take a look at Schwalbe 13F; it was mentioned by Espen W,
> R&D Manager of Diamant & Nakamura bikes, in another fatbike forum. They weigh 185 grams a tube. Espen mentioned they had tested them with 4" missions on one of their bikes. I have a pair waiting to go on my Boris Friday after my wheels get back from being trued along with some 120 tpi Devist-8er 2s. I'm also toying with the idea of using Tyvek as rim strips, also mentioned by Espen in a separate forum post... According to him, they have also tested them, they work great, they weigh 15grams per wheel , compared to the 85 grams a surly rim strip weighs. I bought a set of surlys as back ups.


What size tubes did you buy?Thanks!


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> For those of you interested in installing a Bluto on your Boris, I emailed Crane Creek and they gave me the part numbers to install the tapered Bluto fork on the Boris.


This is great info, thanks for that. I don't know if I'll get a Bluto but I might get a carbon fork with a tapered steer tube and these part numbers will be the same for me.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

stacers said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - I didn't even think to look at the crank arms! I'll probably do a 40 or 60 mm stem - I have long legs and crazy short arms, and the 80 that's on there is uncomfortable even riding it around the neighborhood.


Your welcome... My husband reminded me tonight another factor in fitting Boris to me was the seatpost... the one that came with my X5 was rear offset ... so we upgraded the seatpost to a Raceface Chester that has a zero offset.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

mxer said:


> What size tubes did you buy?Thanks!


I bought: Schwalbe Bicycle Tube - 40mm Schraeder/Auto (26 x 2.10-3.0 - 40mm Schraeder Valve - AV13F) from BikeSomewhere.com for $13.69 a tube plus s/h. 
Tubes haven't arrived yet, supposed to be here Thursday. Got the Devist-8er 2s though and I'm so excited to get them on... The "Big Adventure" tires that came on my X5 are real skill builders (challenging to ride with self steer, skating on hard pack and absolutely no traction in the corners).


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone upgraded their CroMo fork to a carbon yet?
The reason I ask is my LBS just offered me a carbon fork for $75 (a Fatboy takeoff). The steerer tube on the carbon is shorter than the CroMo so I lose the spacers ... But I gain back an inch of rise with a handlebar upgrade we're adding next... 
I'm also curious how it changes the feel of the front end. 
Thoughts?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd assume it will be a few pounds lighter and might soak up more bumps? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I'd assume it will be a few pounds lighter and might soak up more bumps?


That's what I'm hoping for - some softening in the front and way more weight loss ... My X5 started at 36.5 pounds stock and we've not shaved as much as we thought we would with the upgrades so far (X5 crankset, Deity nylon platforms, WTB Volt seat, Deity seat clamp and an X7 rear derailer). I think we've only lost 3/4 of a pound. 
I'm hoping the big weight savings come later this week with the new tubes and tires, the Chester, a Raceface handlebar and stem, and Deity Enoki grips.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think a lot of the weight is in the wheels. That's what I've been reading anyways. I'm at about the same weight as you with replacing handlebars stem seatpost and pedals. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

This bike is just a blast to ride, and when I go into a LBS and see fat bikes with prices 2 and 3x more it just makes me feel even happier. Yeah its a bit on the heavy side but its a fat bike, its not meant to win any races, and I actually have more fun riding slow and looking for hills and obstacles to ride over.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I just put some Vee H-Billie tires on my Boris and what a difference it made. Self-steer is completely gone, I have all the traction I need on the trails, and I feel much more confident leaning it over while carving the corners. I can't compare it to anything other than the crappy Vee 8's that came on it but it's like a new bike. And they are also lighter for sure, gonna weigh one of each to see what the difference is.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> Boris X7 with a few upgrades, after my second ride.


What fenders are those? I'm planning on getting a Boris for my winter commute (probably an X9 but not 100% yet) and would love fenders.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

For clip on fenders check out the Portland design mud shovels, they easily cover 4 inch plus tires


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

pxpaulx said:


> For clip on fenders check out the Portland design mud shovels, they easily cover 4 inch plus tires


Thanks. First I have to wait for my insurance check from my bike that was just stolen (State Farm pays replacement cost not actual cost).


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

smccloud said:


> What fenders are those? I'm planning on getting a Boris for my winter commute (probably an X9 but not 100% yet) and would love fenders.


Sks Grand M.O.M. and Grand D.A.D..


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Big Difference between X7 and X9? Love the orange on the X7


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

I was going to go for the X9, but I'll be ordering an X7 soon instead. Just trying to decide between a 17 & 19 (6' 1/2", 32" inseam).


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My friend is 6'4 and he rode my 17..He would need an extra long seat post to be comfortable, and with the 40mm stem I have he'd probably have to go out to 80 or 100. It depends on your riding style. I'm 5'8 and ride a 17 just fine. Compare the geo chart of a bike that fits you to the 17 and 19 to give yourself an idea for fit. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

According the the 27FIVE G1, I need a 19 w/ a standover height of 31". I am thinking the 19 in both would be fine.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

smccloud said:


> I was going to go for the X9, but I'll be ordering an X7 soon instead. Just trying to decide between a 17 & 19 (6' 1/2", 32" inseam).


I'm 5' 8" with a 31" inseam. My M17 X9 fits me perfect.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My other friend who bought the g1 is like 5'11 and has the 19 and it fits him fine. I think you'll be fine on that, his seat post is about half a foot out, there's room to go a few inches higher. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,
Im 6'3" 34 inseam. I bought the 21" x7. Allows for a shorter seat post sticking out.
Rides great and with a short 60mm front stem it fit perfectly. The 21" rides very upright and is comfortable. 
Then i bought a dropper seat post. A 5" dropper at full extension is almost too long.
In hindsight having purchased a Reverb seat post, i would have taken a 19". The 19" would have also been a little easier to whip around i guess.
Good luck


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

So a 19" G1 & a 17" X7, only due to the Boris being my winter commuter bike. Had to drop down from the X9 because I'm getting slightly less from insurance than I thought, oh well.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

6'2 with 34 and will go with 21!!


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

at 6' you might want to go with a 19 and tryout the bike with stock parts before changing components. I'm 5'9 and 31inseam but knuckledragger arms and the 17 feel was slightly small at a 70mm stem change. at a 19 size frame you can shave off length with a smaller stem.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys, I still have not seen a good answer as to what might fit the Boris X7 as far as tires sizes. I have noticed that the Vee 8 tires that are currently on the bike are pretty wide as compared to Vee Snowshoe 4.7, and taller. Is there a huge difference between a Vee 8, a Vee 4.5, the Vee 4.7, and a Vee 4.8 XL? Do you guys think the Vee Snowshoe 4.8 XL will fir the rear?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think i read somewhere that you'll have some chain rub with the 4.8. The 4.7 really fits like a 4 apparently.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Are studded tires really worth it on a fat bike? I will mostly be using mine for commuting during the MN winters.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

If you're on ice, yes. In the snow, no. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

There will be both, part of my ride takes me on a bridge over the Mississippi river.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

What about the 4.5 Vee Snowshoes that come with the Lurch? Are they just bigger on the sidewalls than the Vee 8 4.0 tires, or wider? I am confused of why a Vee Snowshoe 4.7 is the same as a Vee 4.0, and they also a Vee 4.5 that is bigger than the 4.7? Any thoughts on this confusion?


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

on the 85mm rims my vee8 4" have 1/2" clearance each side in the front about the same in the rear. These tires are really 102mm or 4" wide at fattest.
However the rear has only about 1/4"or 102mm clearance from the chain with gears at large-large.
That is with 2 spacers up front on the race face race crank.
So larger is cake up front, but watch the rear for chain issues.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know why the 4.7 isn't 4.7 other than they messed up or only with a specific rim size maybe I don't know.. But that's what I've read. If you Google it you can see people measuring them and they look about 4". I don't know about the 4.5 but you can Google it and find out what others have said about it 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ballouj74 (Sep 25, 2014)

Just ordered my X9 this afternoon and its supposed to ship today still, WooHoo!!!
my question is what is the largest rim and tire the x9 can handle??


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I just put the Vee H-Billie 4.25's on my X7. They honestly don't look any wider than the V8's did on the bike but I did not do a real measurement. I did weigh them both though. I also put some Q-Tubes Superlight tubes on at the same time. The stock tire/tube combo weighed 4lb 12oz. The new combo weighs 3lb 8oz. So basically I dropped 2.5 pounds and gained a huge amount of grip.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn... I am afraid now to even try experimenting with buying bigger tires with the fear that it will hit the chain stay in the rear. I never thought about manufactures misleading the true size of their tires. I am thinking now of putting a Vee H-Billie in the rear, and a Vee Snowshoe XL 4.8 in the front. I wonder how corny it will look, but what the heck. I am trying to find online any noticeable difference between the Vee 8, and the Vee H-Billie. It makes me wonder if the H-Billie is the size of below a 4.0, like the way the Vee 4.7 is the same size as a 4.0.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Would someone that has the small 15" frame kindly take a standover height measurement? I'm trying to figure out if this will fit my son in 2nd grade (I know its a stretch, but he's tall and has pretty good bike skills). Since my Lurch arrived, he's talked about nothing else, and it would be awesome to get in snow rides with him.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

watermonkey said:


> Would someone that has the small 15" frame kindly take a standover height measurement? I'm trying to figure out if this will fit my son in 2nd grade (I know its a stretch, but he's tall and has pretty good bike skills). Since my Lurch arrived, he's talked about nothing else, and it would be awesome to get in snow rides with him.


This may be blasphemy, but Wal-mart now has a child size fat bike or bso (bike shaped object).


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> This may be blasphemy, but Wal-mart now has a child size fat bike or bso (bike shaped object).


You mean the 20" Mongoose BSO with street tires?


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

watermonkey said:


> Would someone that has the small 15" frame kindly take a standover height measurement? I'm trying to figure out if this will fit my son in 2nd grade (I know its a stretch, but he's tall and has pretty good bike skills). Since my Lurch arrived, he's talked about nothing else, and it would be awesome to get in snow rides with him.


Check out the Framed Mini-sota. Its a 13" fat bike with 24" wheels. $600. Might be a better fitting option with similar specs. www.the-house.com


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

Also, here is the Boris geometry for all sizes as the KHS frame is the same.
http://khsbicycles.com/bikes/2014-khs-models/4-season-1000/


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

eb211 said:


> Damn... I am afraid now to even try experimenting with buying bigger tires with the fear that it will hit the chain stay in the rear. I never thought about manufactures misleading the true size of their tires. I am thinking now of putting a Vee H-Billie in the rear, and a Vee Snowshoe XL 4.8 in the front. I wonder how corny it will look, but what the heck. I am trying to find online any noticeable difference between the Vee 8, and the Vee H-Billie. It makes me wonder if the H-Billie is the size of below a 4.0, like the way the Vee 4.7 is the same size as a 4.0.


Here are some pics of the H-BIllie next to the V8 (V8 on right). Keep in mind the V8 is not on a wheel though....



I wiped the tread off on the H-Billie so you can see what it looks like, might not be much wider but waaay more grip.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Why would anyone pay money for a KHS bike that is exactly the same as a X7 or X9 let alone a few minor differences in the components? I could care less about having some name brand stamped to my bike. I am hella happy with the X7. I cannot stop staring at it constantly seeing what other tires I should try to fit on it. The black looks sooo cool on this bike, and I gets tons of compliments at the LBS, wondering how the heck does Bikes Direct make any type of profit after adding up every component on this bike. Anyways, I love the huge tire look, and I have to say that at first, you dream about owning a bike like this with the huge wheels and saying to yourself how cool it would be to own one... then after you finally own one, the tire size grows on you, and then you graduate into wanting bigger tires!!!


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Juicetifer, do find that the overall diameter is the same as the V8, or taller?


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Juicetifer, do you find that the diameter of the H-Billie is the same, or bigger in height than the V8?



juicetifer said:


> Here are some pics of the H-BIllie next to the V8 (V8 on right). Keep in mind the V8 is not on a wheel though....
> 
> 
> 
> I wiped the tread off on the H-Billie so you can see what it looks like, might not be much wider but waaay more grip.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Standing up next to each other like this its like two inches taller. But if the V8 was mounted I'm not real sure. I'll try to take a few minutes and mount a V8 on the front wheel and stand it up next to the rear.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

eb211 said:


> Damn... I am afraid now to even try experimenting with buying bigger tires with the fear that it will hit the chain stay in the rear. I never thought about manufactures misleading the true size of their tires. I am thinking now of putting a Vee H-Billie in the rear, and a Vee Snowshoe XL 4.8 in the front. I wonder how corny it will look, but what the heck. I am trying to find online any noticeable difference between the Vee 8, and the Vee H-Billie. It makes me wonder if the H-Billie is the size of below a 4.0, like the way the Vee 4.7 is the same size as a 4.0.


It's not really a chainstay issue.. The issue is hitting the chain itself. People with larger rear tires aren't able to use the granny gear.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

It kills me on how you get all these real high end name branders that tell me that I will get a return back on my bike when I want to sell just because it says Cooker, Surly, Salsa, Specialized, or whatever... but then those are the same ones that sit on Ebay, or Craigslist months after months trying to unload their Rolex bike with not one hit, or interest of anyone of the public wanting to spend nowhere near the asking price on what they think they are going to get!!! They are wanting to unload their $2000+ bike when they realize that they are now broke buying that $2000+ bike, and are even afraid to put a scratch on their bike!!! HAHAHA!!! This actually happened to a friend of mine with his 9-ZERO-7.... I bet you I can sell mine in a day or two if need be.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It really depends on the market. But people generally don't have realistic expectations of price on the high end bikes. Plus, anyone spending top dollar on high end bikes doesn't care about money they care about warranty. It's like trying to sell a porsche for cash. It's not easy finding someone with 40g's in their pocket to shell out for a used car. The best you can do is trade it in for way less than its worth, so that someone else can finance it. Same goes for these bikes now too. I know people who finance bicycles. That's crazy to pay interest on a bicycle. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Paying interest on a bike is absurd just to fit in the groupie click. I find that they all almost ride the same, with minor differences-- but that can be tweaked at minor costs, and still be way under the $1000 mark. I always wonder though how you have these kids that work at bike shops that own 1, to 4 of these Rolex bikes?? Even with a 30% discount, they will still be paying a ton of money. I guess mommy and daddy help them out financially... wish I had parents like that! Anyways, you are right ou2mame about warranty aspects on buying bikes. I used to sell luxury televisions, and we were in constant competition with big box stores, but you had your lay downs on occasions that would not mind dropping 10,000, to $30,000 on the best audio and video equipment. I would always refer to the non buyers as bottom feeders when I worked there, and cursed any bum that was looking for the cheapest television, and then I became aware that I was one just like them out of work looking for the bargains, and thinking they both do the same thing. I guess it is the same when you work at a bike shop



ou2mame said:


> It really depends on the market. But people generally don't have realistic expectations of price on the high end bikes. Plus, anyone spending top dollar on high end bikes doesn't care about money they care about warranty. It's like trying to sell a porsche for cash. It's not easy finding someone with 40g's in their pocket to shell out for a used car. The best you can do is trade it in for way less than its worth, so that someone else can finance it. Same goes for these bikes now too. I know people who finance bicycles. That's crazy to pay interest on a bicycle.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

eb211 said:


> Juicetifer, do you find that the diameter of the H-Billie is the same, or bigger in height than the V8?


Ok the pic doesn't really help but here it is.



The H-B is a little bit wider, I don't have a gauge to measure it but I can see a little difference by eye. And I just used a tape measure to get the over all diameter, the V8 is 28.5 inches and the H-B is 29.

If size is all that matters (that's what she said) then I'd go with another tire. But I'm totally satisfied with the way it performs. (that's also what she said)


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Add to the fact that we used to brag about the best warranty in the market, and we doubled the warranty period for free... that would intice shoppers to but $10,000 televisions


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, not much to write home about on diameter and width, but looks like it has better grip than the V8. I wonder why the Lurch on the Bikes Direct website has the Vee 4.5 Snowshoe, and looks sooo much bigger than the V8 of the X7, but then everyone comments that the 4.5, and the 4.7 is closer to a 4.0?



juicetifer said:


> Ok the pic doesn't really help but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

Name brands and the LBS have their place. Sometimes the paint is better on a frame, the LBS has taken care of any shipping damage or problems, and the buyer doesn't have to know how to set it up. Plus, you get to test ride and find the best fit. That being said, it seems like the name brands are trying to get extra premiums on fat bikes since there isn't a lot to choose from. That is changing fast, and there's a reason BD is selling out fast. My Boris X9 is awesome.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah... maybe I just got to get the nonsense out of my head about a bigger tire... the tires are big enough as is... Well, maybe just the front... why not.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish I worked for bikes direct lol.. I've personally gotten about a dozen people I know to buy their bikes. It's tough to compete with the lbs, but... I'm pretty much the lbs, with unlimited tunes and fixes... Yeah, my friends get the benefits totally. They do give me beer though so it all works out and I don't mind working on bikes at all. It really depends though. Some people are better off with a worse bike from an lbs, just because they don't know anything about bikes 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

eb211 said:


> Yeah... maybe I just got to get the nonsense out of my head about a bigger tire... the tires are big enough as is... Well, maybe just the front... why not.


I did have someone pull up next to me in their car and roll the window down to ask "What do you do with those big ol tires?" today. I guess they look big enough to the average Joe lol.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I've had a few people compliment me on the road. They always ask where to get one and where I ride it. Lol I had one guy ask me where I ride it while I was riding it on the beach. I guess the mere sight of it makes their heads spin 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Some people just do not want to get their hands a little dirty, or afraid of braking a nail... that's all. Working on bikes is simple. I was amazed on how simple the Bikes Direct Motobecane was to put together. I took apart the crank just to inspect the bracket and all, and found everything well seated, and lubed. Same thing with the hubs, and everything was spot on. I did it because of reading certain posts where people were saying that these things were not properly lubed, bearings were not properly set, etc, etc... should have just listened to my friend where he told me that everything on these bikes are just right, and people were just over exagerating



ou2mame said:


> I wish I worked for bikes direct lol.. I've personally gotten about a dozen people I know to buy their bikes. It's tough to compete with the lbs, but... I'm pretty much the lbs, with unlimited tunes and fixes... Yeah, my friends get the benefits totally. They do give me beer though so it all works out and I don't mind working on bikes at all. It really depends though. Some people are better off with a worse bike from an lbs, just because they don't know anything about bikes
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine shipped with a bad freehub but they sent me a new back wheel do it worked out. But this was my first purchase from them and of course it was me with the problem. The 12 I've put together all came great lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-O11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does the Boris X9 have sealed hubs? I can't tell from the BD spec sheet.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

I never intend to get value back for my moto x7. Luckily I like fat bikes enough to consider this a spare for friends who want to join, If I were to ever buy an upgrade. Year round riding machines like these make great spares.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

I tell you, it just comes down to the point that after just mingling around with every bike imaginable at all price points and qualities, I just want to ride... and I am highly impressed at the quality of the Motobecane. I was blown away at how nice my X7 was out of the box! I have always wondered about Bikes Direct, and for some reason always took a different direction. Now though, I see extreme potential for these bikes... forget all the nonsense anyone writes about these bikes. These bikes are A+++


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Steve-O11 said:


> Does the Boris X9 have sealed hubs? I can't tell from the BD spec sheet.


My x5s aren't. Unless they are different hubs I'm going with no.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

I do not intend to sell mine either, but I bet you that if I did, I will most definitely get close to what I paid guaranteed. I have sold a ton of bikes, and these look very promising of holding their value. I am still just blown away everytime I look at my X7--- I made a great decision buying this bike. I was looking to buying a Specialized fat, but then something hit me to look at bikes direct, and I just fell in love with the look of the X7



homeslice said:


> I never intend to get value back for my moto x7. Luckily I like fat bikes enough to consider this a spare for friends who want to join, If I were to ever buy an upgrade. Year round riding machines like these make great spares.


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

The X9 should be sealed cartridge bearings. I believe they are the Novatech hubs. You can also look at the MTBR X7 spec reviews-- if the X7 are sealed, the X9 should be sealed too



ou2mame said:


> My x5s aren't. Unless they are different hubs I'm going with no.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine are quanta or whatever 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I wish I worked for bikes direct lol.. I've personally gotten about a dozen people I know to buy their bikes. It's tough to compete with the lbs, but... I'm pretty much the lbs, with unlimited tunes and fixes... Yeah, my friends get the benefits totally. They do give me beer though so it all works out and I don't mind working on bikes at all. It really depends though. Some people are better off with a worse bike from an lbs, just because they don't know anything about bikes
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


My first bike from them is on the way (Gravity 27FIVE G1). Once I get my second insurance check I will order my second one (Gravity Bullseye Monster).


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

eb211 said:


> I do not intend to sell mine either, but I bet you that if I did, I will most definitely get close to what I paid guaranteed. I have sold a ton of bikes, and these look very promising of holding their value. I am still just blown away everytime I look at my X7--- I made a great decision buying this bike. I was looking to buying a Specialized fat, but then something hit me to look at bikes direct, and I just fell in love with the look of the X7


So how does it perform on the trail? I'm looking to ride mine 3 to 4 days a week on desert terrain


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the breakdown between the x5 and x7. I see the obvious things like the brakes, derailleurs, tires. I'm pretty sure the frames are the same. I'm mostly curious about the wheels. Are they identical? Different hubs? How about the bottom brackets? 

Also curious if anyone knows about the fantom comp in comparison to the x7. Again the obvious differences are the components but what about the wheels? I know the the fantom has a cartridge bearing bottom bracket. 

Thanks for any input


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

Fat Noob on a Fat Boris x7... I'm new to the Fat Bike game, and haven't biked in ages and need to get my fat sedentary ass in gear(s). So 4 days ago I ordered my Bullseye Monster, due to my not reading the details on the order page, I found out my Monster won't arrive until mid-end of Oct. Soooo... since I had some buyers remorse and liked the Boris, I flipped the switch and ordered the orange x7... same wait time, a few more bucks, but I am pretty stoked. Not sure how I will be able to handle the wait time though... I'm worse than a little kid!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

It will be worth it! I had 4 months of waiting for the initial
Batch of x9's and once I was riding it it was all forgotten!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> Can anyone tell me the breakdown between the x5 and x7. I see the obvious things like the brakes, derailleurs, tires. I'm pretty sure the frames are the same. I'm mostly curious about the wheels. Are they identical? Different hubs? How about the bottom brackets?


I can tell you what my Boris X5 came with, a lot of which was not the quality components described on the spec sheet on bikes direct website when I ordered it (for example tires were not Vee Missions as spec'd, but a much heavier, no tread "Big Adventure" made by Hamo Runtong, China weighing in at 1595 grams each!). Bikes direct has a disclaimer they use the parts spec'd if their available otherwise they use something comparable that is available at the time of order. That said, here are the parts I received on my Boris, and their weights.

Brakes: My X5 Boris came with Tektro Novela (work great once properly bedded in - I've run our hills around the house some 50 runs just to ride the brakes down and bed them ... At first the novellas had NO stopping power. No squeal or sound from them like the bb7s on my old cannondale hardtail.) Don't have a weight on them as their one of the few parts that haven't come off the bike and been replaced.

Derailleurs: came with:
Front Derailleur SRAM FD-X7 as spec'd; no actual weight as it hasn't been changed.
Rear Derailleur SRAM RD-X5 as spec' d; actual weight 298 grams (upgraded to X7).
Shifters	SRAM SL-X5 TRIGGER 18-SP As spec'd; no actual weight

Tires: came withBig Adventure 26x4.0 tire by Hamo Runtong, China. Wire bead tire. 1595 grams actual.
Tubes Innova 20340423 26x4.0 100; 370 grams actual each
Rim strips; came with double strips. Inner grey rim strip 142 grams; outer red rim strip 56 grams; total 198 grams per wheel.
Rims. An unmarked generic drilled 26"x32H 80mm rim; according to my LBS these are NOT WEINMANN HL-80 WIDTH 80MM W/BIG HOLES as spec'd. We just picked them up from being trued and they are such low quality cheap rims they can't true out the flat spots and slight oval (my LBS only services Mountain bikes, including Fats ... These guys service the Oregon race pros ... They know fat!)
Hubs are unmarked generic. They are aluminum and free hub is steel (has magnetic attraction)
Spokes are 14G STEEL STAINLESS W/BRASS NIPPLE as spec'd.
Skewers front 135mm 58grams; 170mm 63grams actual. Rear came bent.
Front wheel weight including rotor 1685 grams actual and rear wheel weight without cassette including rotor 1920 grams actual (novella rotors weigh 130 each).
Needless to say better quality lighter wheels are my next big upgrade investment!

Bottom bracket: came with LASCO 100x1.37; 105 grams actual.

Hope that answers your question. This is part of a bigger summary we've been compiling on my Boris I plan to post, hopefully this weekend, after the latest round of upgrades go on.

I can't speak to the fantom comp, as my only experience has been with the Boris X5.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> I can tell you what my Boris X5 came with, a lot of which was not the quality components described on the spec sheet on bikes direct website when I ordered it (for example tires were not Vee Missions as spec'd, but a much heavier, no tread "Big Adventure" made by Hamo Runtong, China weighing in at 1595 grams each!). Bikes direct has a disclaimer they use the parts spec'd if their available otherwise they use something comparable that is available at the time of order. That said, here are the parts I received on my Boris, and their weights.
> 
> Brakes: My X5 Boris came with Tektro Novela (work great once properly bedded in - I've run our hills around the house some 50 runs just to ride the brakes down and bed them ... At first the novellas had NO stopping power. No squeal or sound from them like the bb7s on my old cannondale hardtail.) Don't have a weight on them as their one of the few parts that haven't come off the bike and been replaced.
> 
> ...


I think you may have been looking at the X9 specs because the specs you listed sound identical to the X5.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

I did a screen print of the X5 spec page the day I bought the bike (the Saturday before Labor Day) ... That is what I have been using for comparison.


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

tequilasunset said:


> Fat Noob on a Fat Boris x7... I'm new to the Fat Bike game, and haven't biked in ages and need to get my fat sedentary ass in gear(s). So 4 days ago I ordered my Bullseye Monster, due to my not reading the details on the order page, I found out my Monster won't arrive until mid-end of Oct. Soooo... since I had some buyers remorse and liked the Boris, I flipped the switch and ordered the orange x7... same wait time, a few more bucks, but I am pretty stoked. Not sure how I will be able to handle the wait time though... I'm worse than a little kid!


Well crap... just got an email that they are OVER-SOLD in the orange and I am SOL. I can accept ocean blue if I want one now. *sigh


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Well that sucks. There's a pic of an ocean blue I think in this thread somewhere.. I liked it, it had a retro look to it. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> I can tell you what my Boris X5 came with, a lot of which was not the quality components described on the spec sheet on bikes direct website when I ordered it (for example tires were not Vee Missions as spec'd, but a much heavier, no tread "Big Adventure" made by Hamo Runtong, China weighing in at 1595 grams each!). Bikes direct has a disclaimer they use the parts spec'd if their available otherwise they use something comparable that is available at the time of order. That said, here are the parts I received on my Boris, and their weights.
> 
> Brakes: My X5 Boris came with Tektro Novela (work great once properly bedded in - I've run our hills around the house some 50 runs just to ride the brakes down and bed them ... At first the novellas had NO stopping power. No squeal or sound from them like the bb7s on my old cannondale hardtail.) Don't have a weight on them as their one of the few parts that haven't come off the bike and been replaced.
> 
> ...


Looking at the photo the x5 tires clearly aren't the Missions but the Big Adventures and the brakes are Tektros. The specs do describe such.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

tequilasunset said:


> Well crap... just got an email that they are OVER-SOLD in the orange and I am SOL. I can accept ocean blue if I want one now. *sigh


I lost out on the orange x7 last month and went with the matte black. Shy of the dent in the fork. It's been an good bike. The lasco Cranks are POS's though with badly designed loosening bolt problems. Beware.


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

homeslice said:


> I lost out on the orange x7 last month and went with the matte black. Shy of the dent in the fork. It's been an good bike. The lasco Cranks are POS's though with badly designed loosening bolt problems. Beware.


Thanks... I just requested the Fantom FB4 in burnt orange, I don't know enough to spot the diff's except I can tell the frame is diff... and taking your word on the lasco crank


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

That's what I keep wondering...is the fantom a better deal? I know it has a smaller rear wheel. Otherwise it appears to have better cranks and brakes. The x7 obviously has a better derailleur but personally I prefer shimano stuff


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

Get the ocean blue and RIDE!


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

Some cosmetics applied to my x9 Stem cap, says HULK SMASH!!1! if you can't read it. Not shown are green Deity Compound pedals, which are amazing.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

best stem cap ever


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

Trauma05 said:


> Some cosmetics applied to my x9 Stem cap, says HULK SMASH!!1! if you can't read it. Not shown are green Deity Compound pedals, which are amazing.
> View attachment 926992


Are those the ODI Rogue Grips? How do they feel on the fat tire bike combined with tire cushioning?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont know about on a fatbike but i can tell you that on my hard tail 29 those grips are amazing. They've actually gotten better as they've worn a bit.


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

Way better than the skinny grips I had on. I had a pair of odi vans on there also, hands down odi rouges work to kill vibrations.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

My Boris X5 component weights ...
Awhile back someone asked for the component weights on Boris ... We've upgraded everything on my X5 we're going to, until I save enough for a lighter wheelset and and fork upgrade ... Here are the actual weights of the parts we replaced (if it's not listed, we haven't taken it off the bike yet and weighed it - like frame, fork and front derailer)

Boris X5 
Actual start weight was 36.75 lbs

Crankset: LASCO GOX 22/36T ALLOY BKx175MM ALLOY BLACK CRANK W/O CHAIN COVER; 
813 grams 

Bottom Bracket: LASCO 100x1.37; 105 grams 

Pedals: VP-530 ALLOY BLACK W/CPSC REFLECTOR; 
202 grams

Rear Derailleur : SRAM RD-X5 BLACK CAGE W/O BRACKET; 
298 grams

Cassette/Freewheel	: SRAM PG-950 11-34T-9; 
444 grams 

Skewers: 135mm, 58grams
170mm, 63grams 

Front wheel including rotor 
1685 grams 

Rear wheel without cassette, including rotor 
1920 grams 

Novella rotor: 130 grams

Tires: Big Adventure 26x4.0 tire by Hamo Runtong, China. Wire bead.
1595 grams 

Tubes: Innova 20340423 26x4.0 100; 
370 grams

Rim strips; double rim strips; Inner grey rim strip 142 grams; outer red rim strip 56 grams; 
198 grams per wheel

Handlebar: KALLOY W:700MM x9 
DEGREES, ALLOY BLACK; HB-FB21L 
263 grams 

Stem: KALLOY AS-007 EXT:80MM x7 DEGREES, ALLOY BLACK 
140 grams

Grip: 130mm, WTB, ALL BLACK, SUPER LIGHT FOAM; 
38 grams each

Saddle: WTB SPEED V SPORT SE 380 grams

Seat Post	: Alloy 350MM, ALLOY 
BLACK aluminum 
380 grams

Seat Post Clamp: 34.9 ALLOY, Q/R 48 grams


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing in that list really screams heavy.. So where do you guys think the most lbs cab be shed? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Nothing cheap unfortunately, wheels will be the biggest weight savings I'm sure. And if you're good with the rigid fork I bet you can save 2-3 lbs with a carbon fork. That will be on my upgrade list before too long. And I knocked a little over 2 pounds off by changing the tubes and tires. But that cost me a pretty penny too.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I bought the Devist8ers not for weight but cause I got a great deal on them. They definitely aren't the lightest tires ever 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

My Boris X5 upgrade weight loss so far ... 
Here is where I've lost (and in a couple places gained) weight with the upgrades;

+8 grams w/ X5 crankset w/ 170mm crank arms
+13 grams w/ X5 bottom bracket
-52 grams w/ X7 rear derailer
-64 grams w/ Deity compound pedals
-24 grams Deity seat clamp
-129 grams WTB Volt saddle
-113 grams Raceface Chester seatpost 
-550 grams Origin8 Devist8-er 2 UL 120 tpi tires
-370 grams Schwalbe 13f tubes
-224 Surly rim strips
-20 Raceface turbine 60mm stem
+83 Raceface handlebar 720mm
_____
-1525 grams so far ... 3.36 pounds 

The wheelset I'm currently saving for is a Marge lite with Hope hubs and keeping the Devist8-ers. With that pair I'll save an estimated 1285 grams.


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Ocean blue boris x7*



tequilasunset said:


> Well crap... just got an email that they are OVER-SOLD in the orange and I am SOL. I can accept ocean blue if I want one now. *sigh


Bikes Direct posted my x7 off here to their website if you want to see it. I didn't want that color either but I Plastidipped the fork matte black, now I like it. The bike is so awesome I would ride it if it was pink! Get a bike to ride you won't regret it!


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have to say that tubes, wheels, and tires are not only the biggest weight savings you can do to any bike, but the most important upgrades period aside from better shifters. The X5, X7, and X0 derailleurs operate basically the same... not much of a difference, but the shifters are hands down a noticeable difference as far as performance. Lets face the facts... if the bike now weighs over 30 pounds, unless you are going to get the bike down to 27 pounds, then you are just really wasting your money... and the only way I see that happening is by replacing the frame all together, or buying a new bike. I choose performance over saving 1 to 3 pounds of weight.. A better shifter makes a huge difference along with lighter wheels and tires for less rotating mass. Also, the weight on these bikes are not bad... if you compare the weight to the dead weight of any Mongoose fat bike, it is a night to day difference!!! Another way to look at this situation and ask yourself this question... Am I going to be racing, and trying to beat a certain time that you are trying to get to from point A to point B??? I highly doubt it. Most people have this unconscious root thought in their minds about someone else lifting up the bike, and commenting how heavy their bike is, but keep in mind that if you lift up a real high end, expensive downhill bike, it weighs a ton!!!! The downhill rider may not think so, and in the back of his mind, he knows he has something better than your ride gauging by how much he paid for that heavy sucker. You have big wheels, so you need a tough frame, and that is what you are going to get... Weight. Enjoy your ride, but don't obsess over dead weight, focus on better performance


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

tequilasunset said:


> Well crap... just got an email that they are OVER-SOLD in the orange and I am SOL. I can accept ocean blue if I want one now. *sigh


Welp... just got an email that they made a mistake and I will still get my Boris burnt orange mid-end of Oct after all... Happy but still have to wait


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey guys -- been lurking around the forums for a few weeks and could use some advice on sizing for the Boris. 

I'm 5'11" with a 32" inseam. Would you say I'm better suited on a 17" or a 19" frame? My biggest fear here is ordering the 17" and it feeling too cramped.

Anyone have any insight for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

aClockworkJake said:


> Hey guys -- been lurking around the forums for a few weeks and could use some advice on sizing for the Boris.
> 
> I'm 5'11" with a 32" inseam. Would you say I'm better suited on a 17" or a 19" frame? My biggest fear here is ordering the 17" and it feeling too cramped.
> 
> Anyone have any insight for me? Thanks in advance.


I am the same size as you and went with the 19". I had a hard time deciding as I too am in between sizes. I think the large fits me just fine, but I will probably put on a shorter stem. It comes with a 90mm stem, and I'll put on a 60mm to make it about perfect. I'd rather put on a shorter stem than try to stretch it out with a longer stem - I think steering on a fat bike with a long stem would get too sluggish. If your *worst* fear is being too cramped, get the 19" for sure.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Make sure to look at the geo chart and compare it to a bike that does fit you. These frames are all pretty long. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I was quite surprised how long this bike is. I got a 19" and put some hydraulic brakes that came off a 19" 29er on it. The rear line was just barely long enough to fit.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

juicetifer said:


> I was quite surprised how long this bike is. I got a 19" and put some hydraulic brakes that came off a 19" 29er on it. The rear line was just barely long enough to fit.


When I place it theBoris X7 along side the Lurch, the difference is very noticeable. The Boris the wheelbase is longer by at least 3". Both the top tube and the chainstays are longer too. The Boris is a 21" and the Lurch is a 22".


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

rwkobs said:


> I am the same size as you and went with the 19". I had a hard time deciding as I too am in between sizes. I think the large fits me just fine, but I will probably put on a shorter stem. It comes with a 90mm stem, and I'll put on a 60mm to make it about perfect. I'd rather put on a shorter stem than try to stretch it out with a longer stem - I think steering on a fat bike with a long stem would get too sluggish. If your *worst* fear is being too cramped, get the 19" for sure.


 Well that definitely helps. I had the same thought on stem length to bring it in a bit.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

When you guys are talking about inseam are you using accurate measurement or just giving pants size? I'm 5'8 and the ideal pants size for me would be a 29inch inseam (i usually end up in 30's b/c 29 is uncommon)

I ride a 15.5 inch trek marlin and its a little small for me so I wouldn't mind getting a bigger bike. The effective top tube on the trek is 22.4 and the boris in a 15.5 is 23inch. 17inch shoots up to 23.7. Really not sure if a 1.3inch longer bike is too much or not. I have an 80mm stem on my trek and I think in a fat bike I'd want a much shorter stem. If I did a 40mm stem on a boris in a 17inch im guessing that would help. Even the 17inch boris has a lower stand over clearance then my 15.5 marlin.


----------



## aClockworkJake (Sep 26, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> When you guys are talking about inseam are you using accurate measurement or just giving pants size? I'm 5'8 and the ideal pants size for me would be a 29inch inseam (i usually end up in 30's b/c 29 is uncommon).


 I'm 5'11 and seem to have a longer torso. I usually wear 30's in straight-fit jeans. I would guess because jeans fit a little lower my actual inseam would be about two inches higher at around 32 inches?


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

aClockworkJake said:


> I'm 5'11 and seem to have a longer torso. I usually wear 30's in straight-fit jeans. I would guess because jeans fit a little lower my actual inseam would be about two inches higher at around 32 inches?


My inseam is 32" and I am 5'11". Inseam is measured from the highest point of your crotch to the floor while barefoot. In other words, wedge a folder up between your legs and measure from the edge of the folder to the floor. You can't use pants measurements, since they aren't very accurate and everyone wears pants differently. If your inseam is actually 30", standover might be an issue on the 19" Boris.


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

Some new Fat Bike Porn... Spider seat aka The Brown Recluse and a Large frame bag off Amazon. Not the best quality bag buy it eliminates the backpack.And a waterbottle on the forks. 
That I painted 9zero7 style!


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

aClockworkJake said:


> I'm 5'11 and seem to have a longer torso. I usually wear 30's in straight-fit jeans. I would guess because jeans fit a little lower my actual inseam would be about two inches higher at around 32 inches?


I am 5' 8" with an inseam of 31" measured barefoot, standing against a wall method. My 17m fits me prefect.


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

5'9" 30" inseam with a 17m X9, fits me well.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm 5'8 and about a 30" and I have a 17" Boris and it fits fine. I have a 40mm stem but could go to a 60mm without a problem. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

Go to competitivecyclist.com/fitcalculator will help get you set up on seat height, reach,pedal crank length etc.. make sure you pick mt bike not road bike


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I ordered a black 21" X9 on Friday and today got the tracking. It'll be here Thursday!  I think I will have to upgrade to Bud/Nate for the snow. Missions just get terrible reviews for snow. Can't wait.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm waiting to see if any new studded tires come out when winter hits before I buy snow tires but the Devist8ers work great in mud and sand so they might be ok with the snow. And they're thicker than other tires so I feel like that'll help going lower on pressure without smacking the rims around. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I finally received my all season tyres. All I need is time.....


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

I'm really debating a pair of 120tpi nates or a BFL and a nate.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> I finally received my all season tyres. All I need is time.....
> 
> View attachment 927922


Floaters look so business like in black. 
I have to try a pair soon.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

If they are back in stock in usa


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> If they are back in stock in usa


OK, good point, maybe not so soon then :sad:


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

rex615 said:


> OK, good point, maybe not so soon then :sad:


I ordered mine from the UK $137 shipped for both.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn, when I ran it shipping was like 60.....
Guess I better recheck

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

The Devist8ers have met their match. They did really well considering. Actually I'm not so certain a set of Super Swamper tires wouldn't slip out here.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just purchased a silver X9 in 17in. I'll post pics when it shows up.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> Damn, when I ran it shipping was like 60.....
> Guess I better recheck
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Tires were $40 each. Too bad they aren't that price in the states.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> I ordered mine from the UK $137 shipped for both.











I just realized how similar the thread pattern of my Snowshoes is to the Floater. Smaller lugs and a more open. I guess it shouldn't be surprising since they are both made by the same company.


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Just ordered my X9 today in Silver...to say I am excited is an understatement.


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

Received my X5 today. I was hesitant about the silver as I thought it looked too light on the site. It's actually gun metal and it looks great. My front fork was bent. I was able to sort of straighten it but I submitted a claim and hopefully they will send me a new one. Left shifter was routed wrong as many others have posted but that was an easy fix. Rear wheel is out of true so I'll get that fixed at my lbs tomorrow.

I have Devist-8er UL tires on order. Going to stay tubed with sealant in them until I can get lighter rims to go tubeless.








My bike matches my truck now! Haha.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

great color..definitely looks better than the site pictures


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

brassos said:


> great color..definitely looks better than the site pictures


Much better! I had planned on stripping everything off and repainting it because I didn't like how light the silver was on the site. I will happily kick it with the gun metal grey.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that looks pretty good.. Their site colors don't look very much like they do in real life 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

That gun metal looks great! 

I see you are from NJ. Want to put a beach ride together?


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

OddTrickStar said:


> That gun metal looks great!
> 
> I see you are from NJ. Want to put a beach ride together?


Sure! Let me get these issues sorted out and I'll be good to go.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Are the rim strips with your x5 red or orange? Do you think those big adventure tires are worth anything? Would they be ok for sand or are they really just street tires?


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

leftofedge said:


> Sure! Let me get these issues sorted out and I'll be good to go.


Cool, PM sent.

I took some pics yesterday.




















These mission tires are fantastic for sand. They are not so good on slick mud though. Mine are set up split tube with two wraps of sill plate foam over duck tape rim strip and 5oz of Stan's per tire. It makes a very noticeable improvement of ride quality and resistance. The only loss is weight.

I've been riding this bike daily for 5 weeks now. My smilin' muscles are doing real good. Riding the sandy forest within riding distance of my driveway is all but effortless on a fat bike. There is no way I'll be able stop myself at one fat bike.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Is that Wharton st park?


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

the strips are red. I've already ordered replacement tires as there's hardly any tread on these. also it looks like both of my wheels are out of round with the back being worse than the front. I'm hoping bikesdirect comes through with the replacement for both. Instead of replacing the fork it's something I can fix and they're going to knock off price on the bike. Although if the fork fails during trying to unbend it will replace a new one.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> Is that Wharton st park?


Yes, Wharton it is. Near Medford Atco area.


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

OddTrickStar said:


> Cool, PM sent.
> 
> I took some pics yesterday.
> View attachment 928294
> ...


I can already see buying either a bluto fatty or the misses one real soon.


----------



## val421 (Oct 2, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> The Devist8ers have met their match. They did really well considering. Actually I'm not so certain a set of Super Swamper tires wouldn't slip out here.


That rear rack looks awesome! I have my Boris X7 ordered, and I really want to throw a rear rack on it. What brand/model is that? Any troubles mounting it?

How are those tires for every day riding? I'll be on a lot of snowy roads.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

val421 said:


> That rear rack looks awesome! I have my Boris X7 ordered, and I really want to throw a rear rack on it. What brand/model is that? Any troubles mounting it?
> 
> How are those tires for every day riding? I'll be on a lot of snowy roads.


It is an Ibera IB-RA5 rack with IB-RA15 extended arms to fit my 17" bike frame and give the clearance I needed for a fender. My mudshovel fits perfectly under it with plenty of room. I reversed the arms and bent them around to meet the frame. It was really easy.

The tires Origin8 Devist8er UL. They roll really well on the road and the trail. I'm running them at around 9.5lbs right now. I've had them lower with little to no self steer. I have no idea about snow, but have heard good things.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

Just ordered a Surly Bud today for the front. Hope it fits!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

hankscorpio said:


> Are the rim strips with your x5 red or orange? Do you think those big adventure tires are worth anything? Would they be ok for sand or are they really just street tires?


I use them on light trails that lead to the beach and they are pretty good. I use the Devist8ers for when I'm going to be doing more technical trails with mud and stuff. But I've ridden the adventures there and it really boils down to psi.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

So BD is giving me 100 off for the bent rear wheel. Question is now do I want to try to fix the wheel or buy a replacement. Is there anything good in the $100 range?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Use it as chance to upgrade to a better set, spend a little.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

My black X9 came yesterday. All went together good. No issues with forks, brakes or wheels. Shifts perfect. One cable was routed on wrong side. No biggie. I took off the crappy cable stays and wire tied everything. I put on a better seat post I had laying around and have better grips, pedals coming. My Surly Bud and Nate came today. Boy the lugs on them are waaay bigger. That combo seems to get the best reviews for snow riding. I'll be doing them tubeless. I haven't decided whether to do blue or white rim strips etc. I'll post up pics once it's all updated with the goodies.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Let me know if the bid and Lou actually fit! Thanks for taking the challenge!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

leftofedge said:


> So BD is giving me 100 off for the bent rear wheel. Question is now do I want to try to fix the wheel or buy a replacement. Is there anything good in the $100 range?


I took the wheel to the lbs and he spent hours and a mallet to make it round. They have terrible flat spots, but he did it. Only charged me 30 bucks

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I love my black X9....just not as much as I did before I saw the silver and white colors!


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

Rave reviews on the LG X9 silver after a 3-4 weeks. With the Salsa enabler forks installed, different seat / seat post / stem, and slime in the tubes - it is fairly indestructible. Handled steep Sedona slick-rock like a champ. With a 8 oz. of slime in each tire it is sitting at 35.9 lbs. ( stock tires, continental DH tubes). I just don't trust tubeless with how loose the beads are on this rim - I don't want to be stranded. And my "regular" mtb is tubeless, so I know the benefits.

The stock seat, seat post, stem are on the heavy side, so a lot of weight loss available there. The bars probably are on the heavy side too, but I like them and don't think new bars would be a great bargain for the weight savings. ( I already had a different seat and seat post).

The bb7's have broken in nicely with no squealing, and the shifting is still spot on.

One thing to check - the rear cog rings started to loosed up and I had to tighten up the nut - so check that. Keep in mind if you hear any weird noises. The one thing I did not check previously. Happy trails - Now if lighter wheel sets get reasonably priced!


----------



## val421 (Oct 2, 2014)

yzfvet said:


> Rave reviews on the LG X9 silver after a 3-4 weeks. With the Salsa enabler forks installed, different seat / seat post / stem, and slime in the tubes - it is fairly indestructible. Handled steep Sedona slick-rock like a champ. With a 8 oz. of slime in each tire it is sitting at 35.9 lbs. ( stock tires, continental DH tubes). I just don't trust tubeless with how loose the beads are on this rim - I don't want to be stranded. And my "regular" mtb is tubeless, so I know the benefits.
> 
> The stock seat, seat post, stem are on the heavy side, so a lot of weight loss available there. The bars probably are on the heavy side too, but I like them and don't think new bars would be a great bargain for the weight savings. ( I already had a different seat and seat post).
> 
> ...


Has anyone else upgraded the fork? Recommendations for fork upgrades?


----------



## eb211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Did the Bud and Nate fit the X9?



probezilla said:


> My black X9 came yesterday. All went together good. No issues with forks, brakes or wheels. Shifts perfect. One cable was routed on wrong side. No biggie. I took off the crappy cable stays and wire tied everything. I put on a better seat post I had laying around and have better grips, pedals coming. My Surly Bud and Nate came today. Boy the lugs on them are waaay bigger. That combo seems to get the best reviews for snow riding. I'll be doing them tubeless. I haven't decided whether to do blue or white rim strips etc. I'll post up pics once it's all updated with the goodies.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going to be mounting them tubeless, but lbs didn't have stems, so I had to order them. I have a buddy with a 907 with same frame design and 170mm rear. He has a 100mm clown shoe and his Nate fits. I shouldn't have any issue. I might have issue putting Bud on up front with caliper on, but we'll see. I road 11 miles yesterday and Missions did ok, but I road buddies 907 with Bud and Nate combo and it was like night and day.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

I can tell you to look for a fork that is set up for non-offset front wheel spacing, not the rear wheel spacing unless you want to do some brake caliper modifications. ( which I had to do) That being said, the enabler fork is awesome - and saved about 2/3 of a lb over the stock set. My dream fork was carbon, but couldn't justify the dough right now.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going with carbon but will run it for a little while stock. I weighed my 21" this weekend and it was 37.5 lbs. Before Bud/Nate combo. Looks like new tires will be lighter than the Missions, so we'll see. I can loose about 20lbs off me, so going that route first. 



yzfvet said:


> I can tell you to look for a fork that is set up for non-offset front wheel spacing, not the rear wheel spacing unless you want to do some brake caliper modifications. ( which I had to do) That being said, the enabler fork is awesome - and saved about 2/3 of a lb over the stock set. My dream fork was carbon, but couldn't justify the dough right now.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Quite some time ago Bikes Direct posted a pic with a X9 with a Bluto and said would in November. We are well into October and there is no preorder for that bike yet on their site and when I ask them they say they know nothing about it, WTF? Hopefully they will at least be able to sell Bluto forks for decent price.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> Quite some time ago Bikes Direct posted a pic with a X9 with a Bluto and said would in November. We are well into October and there is no preorder for that bike yet on their site and when I ask them they say they know nothing about it, WTF? Hopefully they will at least be able to sell Bluto forks for decent price.


The post was on august 19th on facebook - it just said coming soon and an order page will be created as soon as they have all the details.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

No, it said available in November.


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

Took the Boris to my lbs today and they were able to get most of the dip out of the rim. Fully usable until I want to upgrade. They put on the Devist-8er ULs for me too. Bought a few bottle cages and a set of Evoke RL lock on grips. Got home and switched out the 700 stock bar with a 720 racelite I had in the shed. Oh, and this gunmetal gray is really growing on me. I'm glad I didn't buy gloss black. Next up will be a frame bag, fenders, and I just may go all out and put a rack on the back.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It'd be cool if they sold existing customers a bluto at a discount lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> It'd be cool if they sold existing customers a bluto at a discount lol
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


That would be nice eh?


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I took my X9 out on the trail and didn't make it a lap when a stick jumped up in my rear derailleur and snapped the bracket that holds it on. Know where I can get one?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

probezilla said:


> I took my X9 out on the trail and didn't make it a lap when a stick jumped up in my rear derailleur and snapped the bracket that holds it on. Know where I can get one?


Contact Bikes Direct. They'll either tell you where to get a replacement or possibly send you a new one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Bd sells them for 20 bucks or so. You could ask them for the number and maybe find one on ebay cheaper. I don't know which one they use, but i should pick up a spare so if you find out which it is let us know lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

We ordered these x7s for the kids last monday. Very impressed with the packaging and shipping. Bikes went together without a hitch and the paint looks great. These were suppose to be Christmas presents but I couldn't wait to give them over so Christmas in October for the youngens.









My 9 year old picked out this duct tape for rim strips. Pretty cool.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Walked into my LBS and they had a Borealis Yampa on the floor, WOW that bike is nice, yeah it was 5 grand but really nice. Anyway I watched this review on the bike and the guy gives his 2 cents on the Spec fatboy, you gotta watch it...Borealis Fat Bikes Drunkcyclist.com Review on Vimeo


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I asked db which derailer hanger the x9 needed and they directed me to
Their parts page....
Not the most helpful but heck, not gonna hold it against them

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rip21 (Oct 7, 2014)

Question guys. Is the crank square taper for the x7? looking to replace bent crank arm.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Rip21 said:


> Question guys. Is the crank square taper for the x7? looking to replace bent crank arm.


No. It's a similar setup to the SRAM GXP. A hollow spindle in which a bolt on the non drive side is threaded and tightened down.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> I asked db which derailer hanger the x9 needed and they directed me to
> Their parts page....
> Not the most helpful but heck, not gonna hold it against them
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I did the same thing. They sent me URL link to bracket page. I found it and compared it to the one I ordered from Universal Cycles. Looks the same. Mine was in two pieces so a little more difficult to get an exact match. When they show I'll post the part number from UC and from derailleurhanger.com


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Got my Silver X9 today. Put it together at lunch and rode it some after work. Never rod a fat bike before so it was something else. The first thing I noticed was you didn't have to care about where you went anymore, just point and go and the tires eat t up. I notice the chain is very close to the existing tires and you likely never get any wider on the rear. I rode only a few minutes but it seemed to handle well, in fact better than I expected. The tire size didn't seem to slow me down really. I was all set to get a Bluto for it right away but after my wife and I were out yesterday I won't be doing any single track for a couple months. We encountered 3 rattlesnakes and 2 tried to attack so we will stay on paved for awhile. First time I've been on a rigid fork since the 90's but I don't mind it at all. The tires seem to soak it up good at 18 PSI.


----------



## Rip21 (Oct 7, 2014)

So what kinda crank arm can i get... or am i just screwed lol.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't let the snakes scare you just keep moving lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Rip21 said:


> Question guys. Is the crank square taper for the x7? looking to replace bent crank arm.





Rip21 said:


> So what kinda crank arm can i get... or am i just screwed lol.


No its not square. Look at the sram gxp, but you'll have to find out the width if you're doing the drive side.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> Got my Silver X9 today. Put it together at lunch and rode it some after work. Never rod a fat bike before so it was something else. The first thing I noticed was you didn't have to care about where you went anymore, just point and go and the tires eat t up. I notice the chain is very close to the existing tires and you likely never get any wider on the rear. I rode only a few minutes but it seemed to handle well, in fact better than I expected. The tire size didn't seem to slow me down really. I was all set to get a Bluto for it right away but after my wife and I were out yesterday I won't be doing any single track for a couple months. We encountered 3 rattlesnakes and 2 tried to attack so we will stay on paved for awhile. First time I've been on a rigid fork since the 90's but I don't mind it at all. The tires seem to soak it up good at 18 PSI.


Awesome, my Silver X9 I will pick up tomorrow from UPS and come home and assemble along with many goodies I picked up for it...I usually ride a 29er C-Dale Scalpel so very, very excited about going fat and rigid...its got me so hyped for winter riding...I can't wait!

Watch out for them rattle snakes!!!


----------



## Rip21 (Oct 7, 2014)

Truvativ Left Isis Crank > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA

Is this the type of crank arm I need? ISIS ..... might need a name change


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Rip21 said:


> Truvativ Left Isis Crank > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA
> 
> Is this the type of crank arm I need? ISIS ..... might need a name change


The Boris bikes have outboard bearings not sealed cartridge bearings, so a square taper or isis won't work. Something similar to a truvativ gxp. I'm not sure if the threads or grooves are the same though. 
More like this:
http://www.bikewagon.com/truvativ-s...9&cadevice=t&gclid=CPnMlMn-m8ECFVEQ7AodymQAJw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Got my Silver X9 today. Put it together at lunch and rode it some after work. Never rod a fat bike before so it was something else. The first thing I noticed was you didn't have to care about where you went anymore, just point and go and the tires eat t up. I notice the chain is very close to the existing tires and you likely never get any wider on the rear. I rode only a few minutes but it seemed to handle well, in fact better than I expected. The tire size didn't seem to slow me down really. I was all set to get a Bluto for it right away but after my wife and I were out yesterday I won't be doing any single track for a couple months. We encountered 3 rattlesnakes and 2 tried to attack so we will stay on paved for awhile. First time I've been on a rigid fork since the 90's but I don't mind it at all. The tires seem to soak it up good at 18 PSI.


While I had the Missions, I varied PSI from 8 to 20. There is a lot of self steer in the 8-11 range, very noticeable on the blacktop. 10 was good on the dirt and loose stuff. I recently switched to Floaters. At 10, there was no self steer on the blacktop. Both setups were tubeless. What part of the trail did you see the snakes?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

The snakes were just before the bridge at the bottom of the hill and on Chaos trail. Jumped the Boris last night. Yes I now see I need the bluto. How sure are you those parts is all that's needed for adding bluto fork. If that's all it takes I might buy it.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> The snakes were just before the bridge at the bottom of the hill and on Chaos trail. Jumped the Boris last night. Yes I now see I need the bluto. How sure are you those parts is all that's needed for adding bluto fork. If that's all it takes I might buy it.


Here is the email I received: 


> Thanks for your question. You will need a ZS44 upper assembly and an EC44/40 lower assembly. Please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> On Fri, Sep 19, 2014 at 9:40 PM, wrote:
> 
> ...


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,
I replaced my original crank set with these: Race Face
I found them in another thread here. I could have used them with my furnished bottom bracket, but they came with a fat bike 100 mm BB. 
I put a bash guard on the outside and went with a 32t race face single ring. I left the granny gear attached as this crank set still has a fixed smaller spider to hold one. I can manually drop the chain to the granny if i need to.
I paid 90.00 new BB included. I will post the link if i can find it.

additions: PIc is of cheap cranks with the race face bash guard, lol...


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

*race face crank*

Here is the original thread link: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/new-cranks-race-face-ride-turbine-sram-x5-929851.html
and here is where i caught the sale:
Race Face Ride-FatBike arms/BB only, (100) 175 black, Cranks Without Chainrings

Good luck easy as changing a tire...


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks radnur. I will see how the budget goes, Bluto may have to wait a couple months. Doesn't seem like the bigger tires drag you down that much. I did my regular ride in about the same time.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Ok, thanks radnur. I will see how the budget goes, Bluto may have to wait a couple months. Doesn't seem like the bigger tires drag you down that much. I did my regular ride in about the same time.


I'll wait until spring for the bluto.


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

My Boris X9 in Silver was received today and overall, solid bike. I assembled it today. Installed a bunch of stuff:
- Ibera PakRack IB-RA5 
- Easton Haven bars
- Easton CF seat post
- C-dale locking grips
- Shimano Saint platform pedals.

I ordered PDW Front and Rear Mud Shovel fenders, and a Stan's kit to change these VEE missions over to tubeless...I need to do some dialing in of the brakes as front is too much pull and rear just don't stop well. Also need to adjust the rear derailleur because it won't shift above the 5th sprocket...front derailleur is butter.

Overall, love the bike and look forward to getting everything functioning perfectly and doing some local trail riding!


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Doublepost....dolt


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

ScalpelOne said:


> My Boris X9 in Silver was received today and overall, solid bike. I assembled it today. Installed a bunch of stuff:
> - Ibera PakRack IB-RA5
> - Easton Haven bars
> - Easton CF seat post
> ...


Check out post #399 in this thread to straighten out your rack and give yourself clearance for a mudshovel. You can get the longer arms at Bikepakmart for $6.99 shipped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> Check out post #399 in this thread to straighten out your rack and give yourself clearance for a mudshovel. You can get the longer arms at Bikepakmart for $6.99 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Awesome, I actually saw your post and ordered them, so I have the longer arms here...plan on installing them when the mudshovel shows up  Thanks for your input, I appreciate it!


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

ScalpelOne said:


> Awesome, I actually saw your post and ordered them, so I have the longer arms here...plan on installing them when the mudshovel shows up  Thanks for your input, I appreciate it!


I never made it clear on the mounting procedure, so here's a pic for any with questions.







The original hardware is removed and the new arms are reversed with the small hole mounted directly to the rack. The slots are mounted to the frame which still gives you some adjustment in angle. I reused the bolts from the original rack arms with nuts and lock-washers. You'll also need to bend the reflector plate under the rack or remove it to make clearance for the mudshovel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> I never made it clear on the mounting procedure, so here's a pic for any with questions.
> View attachment 929867
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Man you read my mind...I was gonna send you a PM to post up a close up...haha. AWESOME.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

ScalpelOne said:


> Man you read my mind...I was gonna send you a PM to post up a close up...haha. AWESOME.


No problem. Hope it helps.


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

Dumb question... while I am waiting for my bike to arrive, do I need standard or metric tools? Thanks... Oct 9th... and the month is getting shorter, HURRY UP AND GET HERE DAMN BORIS!!!!


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

tequilasunset said:


> Dumb question... while I am waiting for my bike to arrive, do I need standard or metric tools? Thanks... Oct 9th... and the month is getting shorter, HURRY UP AND GET HERE DAMN BORIS!!!!


Metric.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

Metric


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, just need a metric set of hex (allen) wrenches and you should be good to go...I have this torque wrench at home I got off of Amazon, works fine. http://www.amazon.com/VENZO-Bicycle...1412906102&sr=8-1&keywords=bike+torque+wrench


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

ScalpelOne said:


> Yeah, just need a metric set of hex (allen) wrenches and you should be good to go...I have this torque wrench at home I got off of Amazon, works fine. Amazon.com: VENZO Bicycle Bike Torque Wrench Allen Key Tool Socket Set Kit: Sports & Outdoors


Nice... just ordered one (do you make a commission?) LOL


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

tequilasunset said:


> Nice... just ordered one (do you make a commission?) LOL


Sure, PM me for my paypal address. hahaha!


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone could help me out since some of you have already purchased some these upgrades. I'm looking at a Cane Creek suspension seat post and need to know what mm these seat post are and I want some riser handle bars and would like suggestions on that and what size. Thanks


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> need to know what mm these seat post and handle bars


Seat post on the Boris is 31.6mm and the handlebar clamp diameter is 31.8mm


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I got the white rim strips done and mounted Surly Bud and Nate combo. Plenty of room. I am waiting on tape to go tubeless. I like the white and black look. Lugs on the Surly's are huge. The rear derailleur hanger was Hanger #27 from Universal Cycles part 5949-13026.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

probezilla said:


> I got the white rim strips done and mounted Surly Bud and Nate combo. Plenty of room. I am waiting on tape to go tubeless. I like the white and black look. Lugs on the Surly's are huge. The rear derailleur hanger was Hanger #27 from Universal Cycles part 5949-13026.
> View attachment 930161


And what is that behind the Boris?


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

smccloud said:


> And what is that behind the Boris?


I dragged race for 12 years or so. That is a 1990 Ford Probe that I made RWD and then put a Toyota Supra 2jz motor in it with a 80mm turbo. It made 1100whp and went 1/4 mile in [email protected] I think mountain biking has been more dangerous though.


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

probezilla said:


> I dragged race for 12 years or so. That is a 1990 Ford Probe that I made RWD and then put a Toyota Supra 2jz motor in it with a 80mm turbo. It made 1100whp and went 1/4 mile in [email protected] I think mountain biking has been more dangerous though.


Lol, probably more expensive


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

rex615 said:


> Seat post on the Boris is 31.6mm and the handlebar clamp diameter is 31.8mm


Great, thanks. I love look of the creek suspension seat post.


----------



## leftofedge (Oct 2, 2014)

The mods continue. My rear fender, Ibera rack, and headlight came in today (Windfire 1600 CREE XM-L T6 from Amazon). I installed Wellgo MG-1 pedals yesterday but I'm on the fence about putting my SPD pedals on instead. My front PDW should be here tomorrow. Had to do some major adjustments to the rear derailleur today since it was double shifting and binding up on the lowest gear.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Ordered my x5 yesterday! Finally! Been deliberating for months! It won't be "x5" for long though. 😉


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I left one of my lungs on the second hill.








From the pilots seat of the X7


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to buy a Bluto so bad but I'm afraid it may sweep the front wheel back in towards the frame a solid inch or two and make the ride and feel strange. I guess I should get off my ass and measure how much change it would be. I also wonder if the fork would ram into the frame? Any thoughts?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cody01 said:


> I want to buy a Bluto so bad but I'm afraid it may sweep the front wheel back in towards the frame a solid inch or two and make the ride and feel strange. I guess I should get off my ass and measure how much change it would be. I also wonder if the fork would ram into the frame? Any thoughts?


Bike needs no bluto, save your cash.


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

Bud fits no problem up front as we know. Here are some clearance pics.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

These bikes sure seem like great bang for the buck!!!! Been looking at Farley 6, Pugs, Fatboys...just so damn hard to part away with $1800 and up when you on a budget. Boris X9 looks super clean


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

fastpunk said:


> Bud fits no problem up front as we know. Here are some clearance pics.
> View attachment 930472
> 
> View attachment 930473
> ...


What's in the rear? That's the big clearance issue I'm wondering about...

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rcksqrl said:


> What's in the rear? That's the big clearance issue I'm wondering about...
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Looks like the stock missions that came with the bike..


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll mount the bud up in the rear to see if the chain clears and post pics


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Thx! I got some replacement floaters but if bud and Lou will fit I may go look for a set


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## tdamlo (Nov 17, 2008)

It doesn't fit in the rear, it get's stuck between the chain stays.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for taking the extra time to mount it up! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm sure a surly nate will fit just fine in the rear, its listed as a 3.8, so I may put that in the rear and a Bud up front..... so that means I spent 800 for bike and two tires cost 240 BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah that's how that goes Hahaha.. I got Devist8er uls for 40 a tire. I think they'll be fine. I may get some floaters or something we'll see.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Where did you find the devist8er ULs for that price, if you don't mind my asking? That's a really good deal! Best I've found so far was at Jensonusa for around $70/ea. I can't imagine a situation where the stock x5 "Big Adventures" are going to get used. So I'd like to have tires ready to go when it arrives. What tubes are you going to run in them?

Btw, for anyone else looking tires, the devist8er ULs that ou2mame mentions above get a good review here:
Review: Origin8 Devist-8er Ultralight Fat Bike Tire | Singletracks Mountain Bike Blog

Cheers
Phil


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I got them at the lbs, they were having a sale and they were already on sale so it worked out really well. Otherwise the cheapest I found them was on ebay. They are great on mud and sand, and on tech trails so I think they'll be ok for some snow. I'm prepared to buy better tires for the snow but if these work then that's great.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Western Bike Works has the Devist8er Ul for $104 shipped for a set.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't know who came up with the whole fat tires have 20% greater rolling resistance speech but I don't buy it. I've been doing my regular 9.3 mile loop 5 minutes faster than I ever did on my full suspension small tire Trek. My wife and I just went for ride together, I let her try my Boris and I had a hard time keeping up on her skinny tire bike. These big tire bikes seem to be faster from what I can tell.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Good to know, Re: Devist8er performance, Western Bike Works, and faster rolling. Thanks to all. Google time...


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I'm sure a surly nate will fit just fine in the rear, its listed as a 3.8, so I may put that in the rear and a Bud up front..... so that means I spent 800 for bike and two tires cost 240 BUCKS!!!!!


That's what I did. Bud on the front and Nate on the rear. I sold my Missions for $100 to a guy that bought a Walgoose Dolamite.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

what is the purpose of having the beastly wide tire up front and the more narrow tire on the rear (other than the fact that a Lou wouldn't fit on the back I assume?)


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Traction. At least in my mind... If your front washes out your bit going anywhere 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

sgtrobo said:


> what is the purpose of having the beastly wide tire up front and the more narrow tire on the rear (other than the fact that a Lou wouldn't fit on the back I assume?)


I guess I could see where the wider up front may float better setting up a good track for the rear to follow but if you look at motorcycles they have way wider in the rear instead of front. Overall steering may suck worse with bigger in the front from what I think, but the main reason is setting up a good path for the rear to follow in.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

sgtrobo said:


> what is the purpose of having the beastly wide tire up front and the more narrow tire on the rear (other than the fact that a Lou wouldn't fit on the back I assume?)


I've read that those with 170mm rear that the Bud/Nate combo was good for winter. The lugs on the Bud and Nate are huge vs Missions. If something bigger would fit I would've mounted it. My buddy has the 9zero7 frame and he has 100mm Clown shoes with Bud/Nate. He says the Nate rubs on his in lowest gear.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Cody01 said:


> I guess I could see where the wider up front may float better setting up a good track for the rear to follow but if you look at motorcycles they have way wider in the rear instead of front. Overall steering may suck worse with bigger in the front from what I think, but the main reason is setting up a good path for the rear to follow in.


Motorcycles are different because of the speed. On road especially you don't want tire flex because it makes it unstable. On a mtb, we aren't hitting the rpms, so we can have the benefit of a larger front tire. They absorb more impact, roll-over obstacles easier, and float on soft stuff better. They also have more contact to the ground so they stop better and hold the ground in turns. Smaller rear will make the bike turn better too, and generally you don't need the back to go over stuff as easily as the front. At speed though, these things change because of the drawbacks and benefits of speed. With a dirt bike you want skinnier tires with self cleaning knobs for soft stuff. But the harder the ground, the wider the front tire while offroad for the same reasons as a mtb. At least that's how I see it. There's a bit of personal preference there to change things for your riding style.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I know this might be apple vs oranges but my camber came stock with 2.3 in the front and 2.1 in the rear....yeah its not a huge difference but it works.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

All good points made above.



sml-2727 said:


> I know this might be apple vs oranges but my camber came stock with 2.3 in the front and 2.1 in the rear....yeah its not a huge difference but it works.


I run my heckler the same way. Nice to have something slightly lighter on the back since your "engine" has to spin that puppy.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone put a bash guard on the stock x5 crankset?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Would the on one carbon fatty fork fit the boris? On-One Carbon Fatty Fork | On - One


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

so is the consensus that 4.8 front and 3.8 rear is the widest allowable tire? what are the cheapest "floater/snow" tires out there? 

On-one tires look decent but are only available in 4", so i'm guessing that would be a no-go for the rear?


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> I don't know who came up with the whole fat tires have 20% greater rolling resistance speech but I don't buy it. I've been doing my regular 9.3 mile loop 5 minutes faster than I ever did on my full suspension small tire Trek. My wife and I just went for ride together, I let her try my Boris and I had a hard time keeping up on her skinny tire bike. These big tire bikes seem to be faster from what I can tell.


Yes, I agree. I ride farther faster since getting my fat bike. I think some people focus on the times when it does feel slower. There are times when it feels faster too. Over the entire ride I feel it's better on average.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The bike comes stock with 4" tires so I assume that anything that is a 4" will fit. It's when you go into the 4.5-5" tires that they don't fit.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

saliva2002 said:


> so is the consensus that 4.8 front and 3.8 rear is the widest allowable tire? what are the cheapest "floater/snow" tires out there?
> 
> On-one tires look decent but are only available in 4", so i'm guessing that would be a no-go for the rear?


I put 4.25 front and rear on my X7 with no issues at all.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Would the on one carbon fatty fork fit the boris? On-One Carbon Fatty Fork | On - One


You would have to make sure that the fork is set up for a front spaced hub like what's on the Boris. I ordered the Carver O'beast and it is a front spaced fork. It will match the Boris. If your hub is rear spaced then a 5mm spacer or less might be needed. Also, make sure the skewer is correct. Looks like the On-One is a through Axle?


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sure there are other pics of a Boris with the PDK fenders but here's a couple more. I put the rear on a couple weeks ago and after one ride in the mud I quickly realized I need the front too. I just put it on tonight and snapped a few pics. I'm a little worried my legs/feet may bump into the front fender in certain situations. It's raining like a mofo here tonight so I should be able to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

To each his own there. My other bike is a 23 lb rigid with a saguaro 2.2 on the back, and a exiwolf 2.3 on the front. On the same xc hardpack (very flat) trails it is definitely 15% slower per my average strava times. I have no doubt is is faster going downhill - it is like a steamroller.
The tires have more rolling resistance and weigh a lot more. On techy stuff, it is awesome and no slower, IMO. It really depends on the terrain. My fatty is 56% heavier, but only about 15% slower. But 25% more fun makes up for slower part as long as I am not in a group ride.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

how bad(slow) is it on hardball?


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

juicetifer said:


> I put 4.25 front and rear on my X7 with no issues at all.


Surly brand 4.25?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bluto equipped Boris X9 for 1200.

Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

And Save Up to 60% Off Rockshox Bluto Fatbikes


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

My Boris is now waiting for me in Montana. I hope to drive down from Calgary to get it this weekend. In the mean time, I just came back from picking up a Lefty Max (attached to a Cannondale prophet). A friend of mine wants the bike (with conventional fork swapped onto it), and I'm going to get Craig at Mendon Cyclesmith to make me some clamps, and possibly build me a wheel on the cannondale hub while he's at it. Woohoo!


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> Bluto equipped Boris X9 for 1200.
> 
> Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM


Looks like my X9 is going on Craigslist.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> Looks like my X9 is going on Craigslist.


My thoughts exactly. Either that or give it to wife and buy this since she doesn't single track much.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am surprised at the bluto excitement. I think because the tires are so huge you don't need a shock? I don't have any bike with more than 100 mm of travel though. Maybe if I was doing big jumps and big rocks? In the DC area it seems to be some rocks and lots of tree roots


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

donn12 said:


> I am surprised at the bluto excitement.


I agree. I understand the frenzy for Blutos and full squish, but the way I ride, rigid is actually better suited. We just pulled the trigger on our second Boris. My brother with an X7 and my son with an X9. My lurch is also a rigid.

But as the French say "Vive la différence"


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

donn12 said:


> I am surprised at the bluto excitement. I think because the tires are so huge you don't need a shock? I don't have any bike with more than 100 mm of travel though. Maybe if I was doing big jumps and big rocks? In the DC area it seems to be some rocks and lots of tree roots


I also agree, there is just no need for it. but people want the newest and shiniest toy on the market. Im just fine keeping mine bone stock. its a good bike the way it sits.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I also agree, there is just no need for it. but people want the newest and shiniest toy on the market. Im just fine keeping mine bone stock. its a good bike the way it sits.


How many miles do you have on yours and what kind of riding. At first I didn't think it needed a Bluto either but I slowly found myself working my way off the pavement and back to single track rough riding. In that case yes I do need one and its rough as hell rigid.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

So fat so Good... Errr I mean so far so good! I've not been slowed down by the lack of suspension but see how some people would want it. I've been able to keep up with 90+% of people with FS/suspension forks so I've not had the need to look at a suspension fork. 
Have over 550 mi on my x9. Smiling every freaking mile! Lots of single track, rocks are an issue but not a lot of jumping or roots, fair amount of sand, over 70k elevation during that time. 

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's all about riding style. I don't want my tires so low that I'm smacking the rims on roots and logs, and I don't want them so pumped up that my tire can't track the ground because it's bobbing all over the place. A suspension fork is that middle ground of stability and comfort. It's not really about keeping up with other people for me, it's about control and ability to do rougher more technical areas. I still use my fs where the fat bike would slow me down or wear me out. I think the bluto would let me ride faster and have more control, while also allowing me to ride longer without fatigue and soreness. There's one thing my fs doesn't do well, soft. I can't ride through sand pits and snow, so I'd like the same control as my fs has on a fat bike. I think at that point I wouldn't take the fs out anymore. But until then, there's limits that I don't want to exceed.


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

I may have missed this, but how wide can we go on winter tires? MOTOUSA. com says 4.5 clearance. Maybe some snowshoes or floaters with icespike. Com studs


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

You can go bigger than the missions on the rear. Up to 4.25". Maybe Vee Bulldozers will fit. The 4.8 snowshoes probably not (4.7 snowshoes are the same width as missions and should fit). Floaters are fine. There is room for studs.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think im going with Snow shoe in the front and surly nate for the rear.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

donn12 said:


> I am surprised at the bluto excitement. I think because the tires are so huge you don't need a shock? I don't have any bike with more than 100 mm of travel though. Maybe if I was doing big jumps and big rocks? In the DC area it seems to be some rocks and lots of tree roots





rex615 said:


> I agree. I understand the frenzy for Blutos and full squish, but the way I ride, rigid is actually better suited. We just pulled the trigger on our second Boris. My brother with an X7 and my son with an X9. My lurch is also a rigid.
> 
> But as the French say "Vive la différence"





sml-2727 said:


> I also agree, there is just no need for it. but people want the newest and shiniest toy on the market. Im just fine keeping mine bone stock. its a good bike the way it sits.


It's all about what someone wants. That is what America is about, freedom to choose. If I want to spend my hard earned money on a fatty with a bluto, that's my choice. I'm sure bike companies wouldn't invest the $$ in something they thought wouldn't sell. Rhetorical question: Why did Rock Shox develop the Bluto?


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

saliva2002 said:


> Surly brand 4.25?


No I have the Vee H-Billie's


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

sml-2727 said:


> I also agree, there is just no need for it. but people want the newest and shiniest toy on the market. Im just fine keeping mine bone stock. its a good bike the way it sits.


No one "needs" this stuff. My hands hurt like hell after a summer on my fat bike with a rigid fork. Granted my hands are under more stress than most human beings for a list of reasons, but I am at the point now that the temps are dropping that i "need" a suspension fork. I will have to move back to my 26 FS if I don't take edge off of the front end of my fat bike (ie i don't really "need" anything). No person with any knowledge of the evolution of the MTB could say that a front fork bike doesn't have advantages over one without. It just so happens many of those benefits transfer to fat bikes.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

adaycj said:


> No one "needs" this stuff. My hands hurt like hell after a summer on my fat bike with a rigid fork. Granted my hands are under more stress than most human beings for a list of reasons, but I am at the point now that the temps are dropping that i "need" a suspension fork. I will have to move back to my 26 FS if I don't take edge off of the front end of my fat bike (ie i don't really "need" anything). No person with any knowledge of the evolution of the MTB could say that a front fork bike doesn't have advantages over one without. It just so happens many of those benefits transfer to fat bikes.


One of the most overlooked facts is hand position. No doubt that a suspension fork is great and will alleviate hand, wrist and shoulder stress, but it should also be noted that hand at natural rest positions is a lot less stressful than typical mountain bike straight or nearly straight bars. My natural rest position is around 45 degree and I'm off on a quest to get a handlebar that fits that.

Looks like this is the one, at least for me.

Amazon.com : FSA - Metropolis Handlebar, 62cm x 31.8mm, Black : Road Bike Handlebars : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Jones H bars. 
Had wrist discomfort, tingling and numbness with straight bars, did lots of adjusting then tried the jones and NO comparison. (Plus lots of storage space on te bars them selves) I have bike bell, bear bell, computer on mine with tons or room left over. More expensive than the amazon bars but better quality in my opinion. 




















Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> It's all about what someone wants. That is what America is about, freedom to choose. If I want to spend my hard earned money on a fatty with a bluto, that's my choice. I'm sure bike companies wouldn't invest the $$ in something they thought wouldn't sell. Rhetorical question: Why did Rock Shox develop the Bluto?


This is exactly what I was trying to say, though apparently not as clearly. For now, I don't want a Bluto or a full suspension bike, but i am delighted that the technology is going that way. It can only improve fatbikes and a increase their appeal to a wider market base. More people on fatbikes (or any bike for that matter) can only be a good thing.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Jones H bars.
> Had wrist discomfort, tingling and numbness with straight bars, did lots of adjusting then tried the jones and NO comparison. (Plus lots of storage space on te bars them selves) I have bike bell, bear bell, computer on mine with tons or room left over. More expensive than the amazon bars but better quality in my opinion.


I so want a Jones Loop. (I really had to resist the temptation to post "I am Jonesing for a Jones"). It is next on my list of upgrades. 
Congrats on yours.


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Bumpyride said:


> One of the most overlooked facts is hand position. No doubt that a suspension fork is great and will alleviate hand, wrist and shoulder stress, but it should also be noted that hand at natural rest positions is a lot less stressful than typical mountain bike straight or nearly straight bars. My natural rest position is around 45 degree and I'm off on a quest to get a handlebar that fits that.
> 
> Looks like this is the one, at least for me.
> 
> Amazon.com : FSA - Metropolis Handlebar, 62cm x 31.8mm, Black : Road Bike Handlebars : Sports & Outdoors


My kind of bars! I have the Metropolis on my Sawyer and Kona and these On one Marys on my Fatty are just as good. On-One Mary Handlebar


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Tunalic said:


> My kind of bars! I have the Metropolis on my Sawyer and Kona and these On one Marys on my Fatty are just as good. On-One Mary Handlebar


I had looked at the On-Ones. The other thing I was striving for was to get the handlebars further back relative to the headset. I have very short arms and a shorter effective top tube always works best, but I'm too stretched out on the X9.


----------



## val421 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Jones H bars.
> Had wrist discomfort, tingling and numbness with straight bars, did lots of adjusting then tried the jones and NO comparison. (Plus lots of storage space on te bars them selves) I have bike bell, bear bell, computer on mine with tons or room left over. More expensive than the amazon bars but better quality in my opinion.
> View attachment 932185
> View attachment 932186
> ...


What frame bag is that? It looks great!


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

Bumpyride said:


> I had looked at the On-Ones. The other thing I was striving for was to get the handlebars further back relative to the headset. I have very short arms and a shorter effective top tube always works best, but I'm too stretched out on the X9.


When I ordered my Fatty I got the On One Marys at the same time. I rode around the house with them wide 760mm El Guapos and that was all I could stand. I was amazed at what a difference it made.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

val421 said:


> What frame bag is that? It looks great!


Jpaks in Colorado. He's on this forum. Holds my water bladder, has pump sleeve, two compartments. He can build it anyway you want. Just needs a template

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried putting the Bud and Nate on rims tubeless with no luck. Tires are big time loose. Any one have any tricks on the stock wheels and tubeless?


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't tried going tubeless yet either but I have all the Stan's kit and everything. Check out this blog post. Tubeless Fatbike Conversion Update | Cycles In Life


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

probezilla said:


> I tried putting the Bud and Nate on rims tubeless with no luck. Tires are big time loose. Any one have any tricks on the stock wheels and tubeless?


To get the tire to center on the wheel, you need to fill the void with sill plate foam or weather stripping foam. Otherwise, the tire falls into the "valley" of the wheel. Use the search function on this forum, plenty of posts regarding or youtube it.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Rode about 19 miles today with a group out of Idaho city, bout the slowest but can't say anyone had more fin than me! Was a mukluk on 29+ and a pugsley riding as well (the pugs was the first fat bike I ever rode) with a 650b hardtail, 26 hard tail, 29 hard tail and 29 FS....

Boris is still doing great, no regrets.

So far damage report is as follows-
Bubbled tire, 120 tpi floater with pinch flat, on 3rd set of brake pads, busted spoke today.... And have deraileur adjustment Issues. None of this is the bikes fault, more my crap riding style!

















Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally went across the border and picked up my X5 on Saturday. So far, she's gotten a few changes...removed the plastic spoke guard and reflectors (LOL), and then swapped in:

Origin8 Devist8er tires, q-tubes, Raceface bar/stem, Spec lock-on grips, bolt-on front QR, Gusset flat pedals, Clark's Skeletal hydraulic brakes, Shimano XT shadow rear derailleur and Deore shifter.

Will probably switch to a 185mm rotor up front. And I need to service my lefty and get a wheel built. Took her for a ride last night (just pathways for now) and she's a fun bike!

Here's a shop pic, before I took her out.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Cool, where did you pick it Shelby?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

What do you guys think is the better front tire for snow? Surly Bud, Surly Nate or Vee Rubber Snow Shoe. I want to order these soon, I am going to order a Nate for the rear, The only complaint I hear about the snow shoe is it is wears out fast if I was to use it on dirt.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Cody01 said:


> Cool, where did you pick it Shelby?


Sweetgrass, at the Montana Shipping Outlet, right next to the border.


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

I got an email... I got an email... I got an email... 
My Boris is in and they will starting shipping today!!!

Update 10/22... arrives by next Weds :thumbsup:


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Boris the evil brut*

On the way to your area in January: BORIS THE EVIL BRUT!
He is treading in SnowShoes, has a 190 rear, nicely hung with XT, and dripping with gold parts. SPRUNG with BULTO, he can go about anywhere he wants. 
At the price we'll be offering him at, he'll be on his way to you sooner than you may think...buyer, beware..

This was just posted on there FB page, why do they keep doing this? every week release a new Fatbike. I really like the look of this one but I got my X9 a few months back. Would it really be worth selling my X9 and buying this one, then a few months later they will release another new model....


----------



## tequilasunset (Aug 26, 2014)

Like cell phones... gotta keep up with other mfgs and always offer something better... soon.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

*Latest pic with Maverick sc32 fork*

Latest picture. All dressed for the Bronco game tonight!
That's a mav sc32 with a 80mm rim and surly 3.8 Knard up front. Had the fork laying around from my older 26" Palomino. 203mm Rotor to clear spokes, rides fine.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

So this is like the night train, except with more stand over clearance, qr rear instead of a thru axle, shimano derailleurs instead of Sram (xt vs x9) and gold accents.

wished my night train on order had slx/xt instead of x7/x9. But I'll live. 



sml-2727 said:


> On the way to your area in January: BORIS THE EVIL BRUT!
> He is treading in SnowShoes, has a 190 rear, nicely hung with XT, and dripping with gold parts. SPRUNG with BULTO, he can go about anywhere he wants.
> At the price we'll be offering him at, he'll be on his way to you sooner than you may think...buyer, beware..
> 
> This was just posted on there FB page, why do they keep doing this? every week release a new Fatbike. I really like the look of this one but I got my X9 a few months back. Would it really be worth selling my X9 and buying this one, then a few months later they will release another new model....


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> I really like the look of this one but I got my X9 a few months back. Would it really be worth selling my X9 and buying this one, then a few months later they will release another new model....


Not sure if this is a serious question, but I am pretty sure you know the answer to this. At some point, your riding needs to be about riding,and not just the bike. Are you happy with your current bike? 
I actually get excited to look at new releases, and I really like bikes, but I certainly dont feel the need to constantly upgrade. I went for a ride yesterday on my cheap Cannondale and it was great. Certainly not great components, or lightweight, but it was a great ride,
Relax, enjoy riding, and resist the urge to always have the latest model.


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

sml-2727 said:


> On the way to your area in January: BORIS THE EVIL BRUT!
> He is treading in SnowShoes, has a 190 rear, nicely hung with XT, and dripping with gold parts. SPRUNG with BULTO, he can go about anywhere he wants.
> At the price we'll be offering him at, he'll be on his way to you sooner than you may think...buyer, beware..
> 
> This was just posted on there FB page, why do they keep doing this? every week release a new Fatbike. I really like the look of this one but I got my X9 a few months back. Would it really be worth selling my X9 and buying this one, then a few months later they will release another new model....


I actually like the look of the frame of the current x models better. This looks too tubular and plain. To each their own of course.


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

my boris is on the way, but in the meantime, can someone give me the actual width clearance measurements for the front and rear tires... the 4.5 snowshoe measures out to be about 4.3. wondering if that will fit the rear. Would like to go bigger than the 3.8 nate in the back but may have to do 3.8 nate rear, snowshoe front.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Took my newly built Hope/mülfoot wheelset out for a ride today. I'm currently running tubes, but going tubeless once I get some sealant.


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

saliva2002 said:


> I actually like the look of the frame of the current x models better. This looks too tubular and plain. To each their own of course.


My Boris x7 meas 104 or 4.1 inches in the rear and 5 inches front. There's a pdf on a thread with actual Tire widths based on rim size. See if I can post a link.



saliva2002 said:


> my boris is on the way, but in the meantime, can someone give me the actual width clearance measurements for the front and rear tires... the 4.5 snowshoe measures out to be about 4.3. wondering if that will fit the rear. Would like to go bigger than the 3.8 nate in the back but may have to do 3.8 nate rear, snowshoe front.


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Pdf on real tire sizes for different rim widths*

Hopefully this works. I can't take credit for it just passing it along. It's a very good reference.


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

awesome link thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone with a Boris wishing they had a Bluto suspension fork? I am in the market, but am wondering if I should hold out for the Bluto version that they are taking pre-orders on now?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been just fine without. Sure there are times that a little more squish could be nice but honestly haven't regretted getting rid if full squish bike at all. Still feel more in control and enough absorption with the tires to suit me. I'm not a big air guy, single tracks, sandy washes fire roads and gravel roads all handled the same. Everyone has different needs and wants, this far no need or want to change the base platform.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I have not washed my bike in months so today it was nice out so I decided to clean up fatty, while washing it I noticed a lot of parts were very loose (time to use some loctite), both brake brackets and bottom bracket, anyways I decided to take off the crank and noticed how heavy it feels, I was actually shocked. Anyway my question is, can you grease the BB on these? I dont own the tool to take it out so I figured I would ask first before I went through the hassle of buying the tool and taking it out. Or is it a sealed unit? 

thanks


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't quote me but believe its a sealed bearing unit


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

I got my Carver O'Beast carbon fiber fork. I removed the fork and looks like the bottom bearing race will not come off. What size bottom race assembly or what do I need to get the O'Beast to work? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> I've been just fine without. Sure there are times that a little more squish could be nice but honestly haven't regretted getting rid if full squish bike at all. Still feel more in control and enough absorption with the tires to suit me. I'm not a big air guy, single tracks, sandy washes fire roads and gravel roads all handled the same. Everyone has different needs and wants, this far no need or want to change the base platform.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Thanks! I rode an X7 on the singletrack here in Duluth for little bit and I loved it. Rode a Minnesota 2.0 as well and loved it. I am pretty certain I could ride one year round (aside from road riding) and ditch my hardtail 29er.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Depends on if you want a suspension fork or not. I'd like one and will probably get one, but for now I'm fine without.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Anyone with a Boris wishing they had a Bluto suspension fork? I am in the market, but am wondering if I should hold out for the Bluto version that they are taking pre-orders on now?


After riding my X9 and Camber 29er, I can tell you I prefer the suspension in the fork. I love the way my X9 rolls over things, but suspension on rough trails would help. If I upgrade my X9 to Bluto, I'll be spending $700 in parts (Bluto, bearings and hub). If I did it again, I'd wait for the X9 with Bluto.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> After riding my X9 and Camber 29er, I can tell you I prefer the suspension in the fork. I love the way my X9 rolls over things, but suspension on rough trails would help. If I upgrade my X9 to Bluto, I'll be spending $700 in parts (Bluto, bearings and hub). If I did it again, I'd wait for the X9 with Bluto.


Oh, must have misunderstood. I thought the parts that Bikes Direct is sending to Boris owners here soon would allow use of Bluto with existing hub setup. I assumed just the Bluto and the Cane Creek parts which would be $525 total. If hub work is needed I may sell the bike mid winter then.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

ScalpelOne said:


>


Sorry to dig up a super old post, but what kind of rack is that? I've got a Yakima that looks just like that and my Boris won't fit on it - tires don't go down in the grooves enough so the arm isn't long enough to go over the top. Do they sell different parts for it, or do I maybe just have one that's too old-school for a fattie?

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but google is not helping me


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a Yakima Holdup 2. I just ordered one for $347 shipped


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Oh, must have misunderstood. I thought the parts that Bikes Direct is sending to Boris owners here soon would allow use of Bluto with existing hub setup. I assumed just the Bluto and the Cane Creek parts which would be $525 total. If hub work is needed I may sell the bike mid winter then.


The Boris with Bluto has a tapered head tube. In addition, the Bluto is a thru axle. Conversion would need a thru axle hub and Cane Creek parts. The only advantage with the conversion is you would have the chrome-moly fork for snow, but that is negated with the lockout on the Bluto.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, I was just confused. I thought the Cane Creek parts is all that was needed. I will just give this bike to my wife and consider other options for Fat bikes later when more suspended options get out. I'm really starting to crave the 2015 Trek Remedy or Slash for now.


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

*Boris x7*



Thought I'd post up here since I got a lot of info from this forum when deciding to go with this bike, I figured I'd return the favor! Just got the Boris X7 yesterday with the most recent round of shipments. The parts that came on it are exactly what is listed on bikesdirect website right now. Assembly took about 20 minutes. I did not have any issues that I read about in this forum like bent forks, rotors, or wheels that were untrue, etc. The rear brake came assembled and was adjusted perfectly. The front brake was not connected, so I did that and adjusted it, which didn't take long. I noticed no loose bolts anywhere. My derailleur did not need adjustment. Everything shifted fine.

I took the VEE 8s off and swapped them with Surly Nates, I did not need any type tool other than my hands to do that! The tires are very easy to remove and they fall right off.

All this being said, I have not rode the bike yet, but I'm hoping to get out today. Thanks for all the info in this thread, and as of right now, I am very pleased with what came out of the box!! It surpassed my expectations as I thought I'd have a little more adjusting/tweaking to do before I could take this bike for a ride, but honestly, this thing was ready to rip.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

probezilla said:


> I got my Carver O'Beast carbon fiber fork. I removed the fork and looks like the bottom bearing race will not come off. What size bottom race assembly or what do I need to get the O'Beast to work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


I got the new fork on. I got the stock Crown race off the stock fork and it fit on the beast. Wow the different in weight is crazy. Feels like a new bike. 

View attachment 935024


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

probezilla said:


> I got the new fork on. I got the stock Crown race off the stock fork and it fit on the beast. Wow the different in weight is crazy. Feels like a new bike.


Lots of shiny carbon fiber. Will be interesting to see what it weighs now.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

Cody01 said:


> That's a Yakima Holdup 2. I just ordered one for $347 shipped


Thanks for the reply. That's what I've got but mine is a few years old and the arm isn't long enough to squeeze over the front wheel - did some digging and figured out they made that arm longer in 2013 so the new ones work but mine won't. Bummed! I don't want to buy a new rack!!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

davesupra said:


> Lots of shiny carbon fiber. Will be interesting to see what it weighs now.


Yeah, drop it on the bathroom scale to get an idea.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Yeah, drop it on the bathroom scale to get an idea.


Bathroom scale has it at 34.8. It weighed 37.8 before. Mine is a XL frame.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

Boris X7 in Burnt Orange shipping confirmed . Estimated receipt by Tues.


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

probezilla said:


> Bathroom scale has it at 34.8. It weighed 37.8 before. Mine is a XL frame.


I weighed it now with a legit scale and it weighed 33.84lbs. Nice reduction.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a X7. Even though they say they have 15'' burn orange in stock, they don't. So I got matte black.
Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a X7. Even though they say they have 15'' burn orange in stock, they don't. So I got matte black.
> Now the waiting game begins...


They look great in the matte black. Congrats.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

rex615 said:


> They look great in the matte black. Congrats.


Thanks, I am stoked! 
I was hesitant on the matte black, because after talking to the guy I met on the trail who had a matte black X7, he said it scuffed super easy. At the end of the day, I ride and use my bikes, I don't baby them to keep them nice looking, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Thanks, I am stoked!
> I was hesitant on the matte black, because after talking to the guy I met on the trail who had a matte black X7, he said it scuffed super easy. At the end of the day, I ride and use my bikes, I don't baby them to keep them nice looking, so it doesn't really matter.


I've had the opposite experience with mine. The finish has been one of the more durable of my bikes. I'm sure there are scuffs under the mud ,but, I haven't noticed any significant marks. My riding has taken me through lots of mud, rocks, and loose gravel too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

I just ordered the lilac (purple) x7... I'm wondering if there's any other photos out there...


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

mountainbyte said:


> I just ordered the lilac (purple) x7... I'm wondering if there's any other photos out there...


Here's my purple X7, out in the wild 









This picture makes it look a bit more bright than it is. I put a new stem, seatpost, and saddle on there and I think it looks pretty sharp. I really like it now that I've got it all set up! Waiting on Bud/Nate to show up, then it'll be all set for snow.


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

Anyone slap a Carver O beast carbon fork on a Boris yet?


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*



stacers said:


> Here's my purple X7, out in the wild
> 
> View attachment 935993
> 
> ...


Better than I imagined. I have some Magura MTS brakes to put on, might check out the spank pedals, but mostly want to unbox and ride.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

Trauma05 said:


> Anyone slap a Carver O beast carbon fork on a Boris yet?


See post #563.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful day!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Dave Not sure how I missed that one


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well im going to switch to a 1x10 and use the oneup 42t. has anyone else made the switch?


----------



## probezilla (Apr 8, 2014)

What frame bag is that and the top tube bag? hat size frame is that? Looks good!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

If anyone out there has upgraded their handle bars and stems, what did you get and would you recommend it?


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> If anyone out there has upgraded their handle bars and stems, what did you get and would you recommend it?


I consider bars and stems "fit" items so generally I choose something to change the fit the of the bike. Having said that, on my son's X9 we went with this bar and this stem in 70mm.

The idea was to shorten the reach a bit and give him a slightly more upright position. Also the bars a couple of cm's shorter than the stock ones but with similar sweep. He is happy with the results.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> I've had the opposite experience with mine. The finish has been one of the more durable of my bikes. I'm sure there are scuffs under the mud ,but, I haven't noticed any significant marks. My riding has taken me through lots of mud, rocks, and loose gravel too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, that sounds promising!

Ordered Friday afternoon, waiting all weekend and all day Monday for a shipping confirmation..... I am feeling like a super anxious kid a few days before Christmas!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

probezilla said:


> What frame bag is that and the top tube bag? hat size frame is that? Looks good!


Jpaks out of Colorado built all my bags so far. Frame size medium.

Thanks!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> If anyone out there has upgraded their handle bars and stems, what did you get and would you recommend it?


I am loving my jones bars, comfort and reach improved in one step. Contemplated changing the stem to raise things up but haven't done so yet.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 40mm hussefelt stem and a 20mm rise 680mm handlebar. Fits me perfect. Everyone's gonna be different though. Are you already maxed out height wise on the headset spacers?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd like to hear some feedback on the O'beast carbon fork. I'm on the verge of picking one up, but want to know how the bike handles with the new fork.


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm relatively new to fat bikes, and even newer to the forum. I picked up a Boris X5 a couple months ago, and have it rigged out to my liking now...mostly. So far I've tossed on some ergo grips, swapped out the Tektro brakes & levers with Avid BB7 & SD7, replaced the trigger shifters with GripShifts and junked the crankset & BB for a SRAM X5 set. Now that there's snow on the ground I've installed the Vee 4.7 Snowshoes, which stick like velcro on snow covered beaver ponds!
Next is the wheels. I was wondering if anyone has had luck putting a set of clown shoes on their Boris? I've heard of a few issues with tire clearance (probezillas issue with the B&L combo, for instance). So, has anybody tried this, or am I going to have to be the guinea pig on this one? 

Thanks!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm similarly setup on my boris. I love it. Waiting on a sprained wrist to ride again. Hopefully we get some snow in long Island soon!


----------



## smccloud (May 6, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I'm similarly setup on my boris. I love it. Waiting on a sprained wrist to ride again. Hopefully we get some snow in long Island soon!


Send it my way. I'm sure central MN will be covered in snow in a couple of weeks


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Ordered these and well pleased. Same dimensions on back sweep as Jones bars, but get the hand position a little further back in the cockpit. Really like them for the natural hand position and getting it closer to my body. Originally got a bontrager carbon bar, but kept me too far extended.

Xtreme bike and sports

FSA Metropolis Handlebar 31.8mm clamp 620mm Silver
FSA METROPOLIS HANDLEBAR 31.8MM CLAMP 620MM SILVER
FSA Metropolis Handlebar 31.8mm clamp 620mm Silver
$43.12
Item No.
HB5050
Product Details
Brand New
Never Used
In the manufacturers retail Packaging.
With Full Factory Warranty!
Buy it now!

Promotions
10% Off MARKED price STORE WIDE!! Automatically Applied at Checkout on EVERY ITEM in our Store!! EVEN APPLIES TO SALE ITEMS!!!

Offer Details
Here's how (restrictions apply).


----------



## rocklax (Mar 30, 2010)

I looked for a bit and couldn't find what I wanted. Can someone with a 17" please post a side view of the frame/bike? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like my link isn't working


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

So I've finally had the horrid rear derailleur failure.... Where it gets stuck fully extended.... Happening more often.. 3 times in less than 100 yards yesterday so waiting for te upgraded version to be out..... Hoping that fixes the problem.....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok Boris owners - I need some help and I can't tell from this thread....what is the best and biggest rear tire for snow that will fit on my stock Boris Large? I wan to make sure I am ready for snow when it arrives in DC. I may do tubeless, may not


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> So I've finally had the horrid rear derailleur failure.... Where it gets stuck fully extended.... Happening more often.. 3 times in less than 100 yards yesterday so waiting for te upgraded version to be out..... Hoping that fixes the problem.....


Could you give more details on this please. 
What is the issue? the derailleur gets stuck how, is the spring broken?
Which version do you have? 
What upgrade are you referring to?


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

juicetifer said:


> I just put the Vee H-Billie 4.25's on my X7. They honestly don't look any wider than the V8's did on the bike but I did not do a real measurement. I did weigh them both though. I also put some Q-Tubes Superlight tubes on at the same time. The stock tire/tube combo weighed 4lb 12oz. The new combo weighs 3lb 8oz. So basically I dropped 2.5 pounds and gained a huge amount of grip.


Hey Juice, just to confirm; this was all done using the stock 80mm rim? No chain rubbing either? My X7 is scheduled for delivery today and dropping that kind of wheel weight is sure appealing.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Derailleur will fully extend and stay in that position. (This is not on big rear/big front sprocket, usually small front sprocket and somewhere in te middle of rear cassette so not where the derailleur would normally be extended) this makes the chain VERY slack and unable to pedal because the chain will skip.
As to "upgrade" I'm just hoping... Derailleur that came with the x9 is a 2.0 version, there is a 2.1 version coming out that I HOPE will fix the issue...
Spring isn't broken, usually by wiggling with the derailleur and messing around with it for a few minutes it will magically go back to normal. Frustrating....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Derailleur will fully extend and stay in that position. (This is not on big rear/big front sprocket, usually small front sprocket and somewhere in te middle of rear cassette so not where the derailleur would normally be extended) this makes the chain VERY slack and unable to pedal because the chain will skip.
> As to "upgrade" I'm just hoping... Derailleur that came with the x9 is a 2.0 version, there is a 2.1 version coming out that I HOPE will fix the issue...
> Spring isn't broken, usually by wiggling with the derailleur and messing around with it for a few minutes it will magically go back to normal. Frustrating....
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Silly question and I am by no means a bike repair expert, but have you tried lubing the derailleur?


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

BENKD29 said:


> 1. you can fit anything you want in front. Surly Bud or vee rubber snowshoe
> 
> it's a little tighter in the rear. i was looking at it the other day and i don't think a 5 inch tire will fit comfortably. i thought i saw somewhere that someone was making a 4.5 rear tire. vee rubber maybe? that would maybe fit.? the other option is a 4.0 inch tire on a 100mm rim. that might fit as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally got Nate/Bud on my X7. More than enough clearance in the front for Bud. Now I'm ready for some snow!









These are so much nicer to ride. I had some wicked self steering with the ones that came on it, and it made the bike feel hard to handle, even on dirt. Night and day difference in handling with these on there.

Also, switching out the stock tires for these and q-tubes saved me a couple of pounds of weight. Weighing in right around 34 lbs now, after switching out tires/tubes and seatpost/saddle.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Silly question and I am by no means a bike repair expert, but have you tried lubing the derailleur?


Yes sir I have! It helps for awhile but is bound to happen again.... LBS also has been puzzled by this as it will do so on climbs, flat ground with no bumps or jostling. 
There have been many threads about this issue and there Is some malfunction in a lot of these derailleurs. Mine just was past warrantee when it first started acting up..... I've milked it along since April when I got it. Should have around 600 miles on it but with winter coming don't like the idea of it locking up and having to hike more than I'm already planning..

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

That looks awesome. I thought the lilac was going to be super pastel in color like the sample color. If I had known it was more of a dark purple, I would have got one. Oh well, black is cool too.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

DeuceWheeler said:


> That looks awesome. I thought the lilac was going to be super pastel in color like the sample color. If I had known it was more of a dark purple, I would have got one. Oh well, black is cool too.


Me too - I was happy when I got it that it's way darker than it looks in the sample online! Definitely more of a purple purple than what I would consider "lilac" (pastel). It's still pretty bright - I get a lot of weird looks riding this bike, but I assume that's a fatbike thing


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Rcksqrl said:


> Yes sir I have! It helps for awhile but is bound to happen again.... LBS also has been puzzled by this as it will do so on climbs, flat ground with no bumps or jostling.
> There have been many threads about this issue and there Is some malfunction in a lot of these derailleurs. Mine just was past warrantee when it first started acting up..... I've milked it along since April when I got it. Should have around 600 miles on it but with winter coming don't like the idea of it locking up and having to hike more than I'm already planning..
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Have you contacted sram? I've had good experiences with them replacing defective parts. They even replaced a crankset that was 8 years old this year for me because the non drive side didn't have threads for a removal tool.


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

stacers said:


> Sorry to dig up a super old post, but what kind of rack is that? I've got a Yakima that looks just like that and my Boris won't fit on it - tires don't go down in the grooves enough so the arm isn't long enough to go over the top. Do they sell different parts for it, or do I maybe just have one that's too old-school for a fattie?
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but google is not helping me


Yakima Holdup. I drilled the rivets out on the plastic front tire mount...so it is just metal. Works like a charm.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

bump !! please help - I need a good set of snow tires to fit my large X9 - don't have me sliding around on my new fat bike when we finally get some snow!!



donn12 said:


> Ok Boris owners - I need some help and I can't tell from this thread....what is the best and biggest rear tire for snow that will fit on my stock Boris Large? I wan to make sure I am ready for snow when it arrives in DC. I may do tubeless, may not


----------



## monts (May 24, 2011)

Most people around here run Surly Nates in the winter, that's what I put on my Boris. They're not huge, but I've been told by good sources that they will work just fine.


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

donn12 said:


> bump !! please help - I need a good set of snow tires to fit my large X9 - don't have me sliding around on my new fat bike when we finally get some snow!!


I've been running the Vee Snowshoe 4.7 with the stock, 80mm wheels on my medium frame and they have plenty of clearance and stick to ice and snow like velcro.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you monts and AK!


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

donn12 said:


> bump !! please help - I need a good set of snow tires to fit my large X9 - don't have me sliding around on my new fat bike when we finally get some snow!!


your best bet is a pair of 3.8 surly nates or at least the nate in the rear. nothing will fit larger than a 4.25 in rear. everyone if praising the dillingers but they're high$.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Just finished a ride through the power lines and cat trails at Big Sky. Bike goes where it has no reasonable expectations of making it through. Clumps of high grass, low brush and water. RipRap rock no problem.

Installed the FSA Metropolis Handlebars. First time ever on a mountain bike that the arms and hands haven't been stressed. I like the way the bars look like Ram's horns. Kind of got that warm and fuzzy feeling back to nature vibe. Too bad my lungs were feeling like I was being chased by a griz. Should get better the longer I'm up here.

Also installed Ibera Pakrak Amazon.com : Ibera PakRak Bicycle Touring Carrier Plus+, Frame-Mounted for Heavier Top & Side Loads, Height Adjustable, Fender Board, for 26"-29" Frames : Bike Racks : Sports & Outdoors

This Ibera rack had the extensions included in with it and required a little finesse to get them to fit, but no real problem.

Bars were $35 shipped and Rack was $24 shipped. Both were really strong and very much worth it.

Thought some of you guys would like to see how they were on the Boris.

Would say that, for me, that these bars were preferable to the Jones Bars because they were swept back a little further into the cockpit.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

did you notice a better fit with the extra sweep? They do look sturdy,a nd heck, considering they're like $100 cheaper than the Jones, that's not a half bad deal


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

sgtrobo said:


> did you notice a better fit with the extra sweep? They do look sturdy,a nd heck, considering they're like $100 cheaper than the Jones, that's not a half bad deal


I'm actually pretty stoked on them. Before I ordered I sat on my bike reached forward to the most comfortable natural position of my hands and checked the angle. Turned out to be 45 degrees or there about, and was further in the cockpit. I had carbon fiber bars at the time and realized that aside from being lighter, they were doing more harm than good.

Make a fist while you're holding a bar with a stick or dowel while sitting upright on your bike. Relax your hands to the most comfortable position, then turn them as if you're holding a straight bar and see what it does to your body mechanics. Then see if you're hands are further back in the cockpit. What works for me may not work for you, but body mechanics are really important to do the least amount of damage to the body, especially on longer rides.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

> Bars were $35 shipped and Rack was $24 shipped. Both were really strong and very much worth it.


Where did you order the FSA handle bars?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> Where did you order the FSA handle bars?


Xtreme Bike & Sport

10% off now.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Evidently it was a little less expensive 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Got er in, assembled and initial ride done today. Rear derailleur needs a slight adjustment and a few slight preferences tweaks, but she rides nice.
There is a good amount of self steer off road even, but it's probably air pressure related and tread design.
I don't have a low pressure gauge yet, so the first part of the ride I aired the tires up so I could press in about 1/16'' to 1/8'' on the sidewalls.
That felt too bouncy and self-steery.
Then halfway through the ride, I released a bunch more air and it still had pretty bad self steer.
I am going to pick up a gauge next week and mess around with it some more.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

So my Boris showed up with a badly bent rear hanger and scratched up RD. Emailed BD and will see what they do. Bike is getting torn down and built back up so everything can be properly lubed and torqued. Hopefully no other surprises.

I'll post back how BD's handles this.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. They sent me a new rear wheel cause the freehub was broken, and rotors cause one was twisted up pretty bad. They are easy to deal with.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. They sent me a new rear wheel cause the freehub was broken, and rotors cause one was twisted up pretty bad. They are easy to deal with.


+1 They have been great sorting out my little issues also.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

*Bikes Direct Customer Service*



Hardtale said:


> So my Boris showed up with a badly bent rear hanger and scratched up RD. Emailed BD and will see what they do. Bike is getting torn down and built back up so everything can be properly lubed and torqued. Hopefully no other surprises.
> 
> I'll post back how BD's handles this.


I sent an email last night and by this AM I had a tracking number for the new hanger they are sending out. (*turns out the derailleur itself is fine so no worries there).

Whatever else you may want to say, their customer service appears to be top notch.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Hardtale said:


> I sent an email last night and by this AM I had a tracking number for the new hanger they are sending out. (*turns out the derailleur itself is fine so no worries there).
> 
> Whatever else you may want to say, their customer service appears to be top notch.


Be sure to bend the original hanger, straighten it out after you remove it and keep as a spare. They run about $20 new so it's worth the minimal effort to straighten it back out.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

DeuceWheeler said:


> There is a good amount of self steer off road even, but it's probably air pressure related and tread design.
> I don't have a low pressure gauge yet, so the first part of the ride I aired the tires up so I could press in about 1/16'' to 1/8'' on the sidewalls.
> That felt too bouncy and self-steery.
> Then halfway through the ride, I released a bunch more air and it still had pretty bad self steer.
> I am going to pick up a gauge next week and mess around with it some more.


I had wicked self steer with those tires both on and off road, regardless of pressure. It made the bike feel hard to handle for me. Put Nate/Bud on for winter, and the bike rides SO MUCH BETTER. Way better handling, no self steer at all. Now I just have to figure out where to unload the tires that came on it!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

stacers said:


> I had wicked self steer with those tires both on and off road, regardless of pressure. It made the bike feel hard to handle for me. Put Nate/Bud on for winter, and the bike rides SO MUCH BETTER. Way better handling, no self steer at all. Now I just have to figure out where to unload the tires that came on it!


Craigslist seems to be a good place to get rid of em.

I am debating on getting some On-One floaters, people seem to have lots of good things to say about them and for $145 shipped from the UK for a pair, the price is good.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you don't mind colors other than black, planet-x-usa.com has them for a bit cheaper.


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

They also have them in black for just $10 more than the colored ones here.


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

OK....so has anyone else in here had issues with vibration / noise coming from the front brake? If I am just riding (Not under braking), the front rotor just dings (vibrates) as it rotates.... it is so annoying I get sick of riding the bike after 10 minutes...I took it to my LBS for a full tune up and they said there was nothing they could do...said it is pretty typical for fat bikes with the QR setup.

So...what is the best way to resolve this without getting into spending a ton of money? Thanks!


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

ScalpelOne said:


> OK....so has anyone else in here had issues with vibration / noise coming from the front brake? If I am just riding (Not under braking), the front rotor just dings (vibrates) as it rotates.... it is so annoying I get sick of riding the bike after 10 minutes...I took it to my LBS for a full tune up and they said there was nothing they could do...said it is pretty typical for fat bikes with the QR setup.
> 
> So...what is the best way to resolve this without getting into spending a ton of money? Thanks!


Mine did this for the first ~50 miles. Now that I have put in some heavy braking, it's quiet as a mouse.


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

n8b5150 said:


> Mine did this for the first ~50 miles. Now that I have put in some heavy braking, it's quiet as a mouse.


Thanks for the feedback...I will keep trucking....only have about 20 miles on it so far...


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally took my Boris out on a proper trail today. Loved it! The mud was very greasy and the devis8ers were throwing it everywhere, but once I dropped to 9psi it was a very fun ride. I'm sure lower would be better, but we had a good jaunt on pavement back to the parking lot after the trail so I didn't want to go too low.

Think I'm done with the mods for a while now... Started with Boris x5, then swapped brakes front and rear, along with 185 front rotor, swapped rear D to XT along wiith shifter. Pulled QR front axle for bolt on, swapped tires/tubes and Bars/stem/grips. Also managed to put a raceface 32T big ring on the crankset, along with a raceface bash (this required some filing).

When I got home today I swapped bars again. Now sporting 750mm raceface. The big tire needs the leverage, imho.

I have a lefty sitting on my bench, but need to rebuild it, and have a wheel built for it. Along with MCS clamps obviously.

I had all these parts already, and liked the boris frame, so I bought the cheapest version of it (x5) sold the oe parts on another bike, and made it my own for "free".

Can't wait till the snow flies! For now, mud is fun too.


----------



## ScalpelOne (Feb 15, 2014)

Mitsukuni said:


> I have a lefty sitting on my bench, but need to rebuild it, and have a wheel built for it. Along with MCS clamps obviously.


Lefty FTW! Can't wait to see your build!


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to convince my wife that we should "half fat" her DaVinci hardtail with my leftover fork and wheel, but she's not onboard... Yet. 😉

Meanwhile, overnight we got a dump of snow, and it's still coming! Woohoo!


----------



## HImagor (May 16, 2014)

Just ordered my boris x7 can't wait


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I was running 9.5 psi in my devist8ers ,but bumped up to 10-10.5 and prefer the higher pressure. No self steer and the ride is just as cushy with almost no bounce and tons of grip. 
Bernice and I go everywhere together.








The ubiquitous mud shot


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

just preordered Boris the Brut! a little nervous since I decided to size up to XL. my current hardtail's ett is 625mm and is use a setback seatpost with a 60mm stem and ride fairly upright. I'm only 6'1 with a 33in inseam but have ape arms.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> If you don't mind colors other than black, planet-x-usa.com has them for a bit cheaper.





AKtracks said:


> They also have them in black for just $10 more than the colored ones here.


Thanks guys, the floaters are definitely on my radar. I have to give these VEE 8's a fair shake once the snow flies before I upgrade anything.

I played with the air pressure a bit and it improved. I rode out to my deer stand on Saturday, what a blast just bombin' through the woods on a bike!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Thanks guys, the floaters are definitely on my radar. I have to give these VEE 8's a fair shake once the snow flies before I upgrade anything.


The Vee 8's are a great all purpose tire, but as such have some limitations. While great on hardpack, gravel, dirt and even pavement, they do load up with mud quite quickly.

I love them for mountain forest trails where the terrain includes soft dirt, rocks and now, loose leaves. But I have not tried them in snow yet. The floater will certainly do a better job in mud or snow.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I have to throw in my opinion on the devist8er ul tires. They've out performed the vee8 tires in every aspect of my riding including the butt clinching self steer apparent in the vee8 at anything under 12 psi on pavement. I've ran the devist8ers at 8 on pavement with almost no self steer. I only have the vee8 to compare in fat tires, so take it for what it's worth. My vee8s were ok in dry loose over hardpack, but slipped on everything else.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Juicetifer, is that an X7 burnt orange? If so, that's the color I want. Very sweet! How do you like it? Any regrets in the purchase? If you know now, what you didn't know before, would you have purchased the X5 or X9 instead?

Thanks.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

rex615 said:


> The Vee 8's are a great all purpose tire, but as such have some limitations. While great on hardpack, gravel, dirt and even pavement, they do load up with mud quite quickly.
> 
> I love them for mountain forest trails where the terrain includes soft dirt, rocks and now, loose leaves. But I have not tried them in snow yet. The floater will certainly do a better job in mud or snow.


FIRST SNOW UPDATE!









I did run them through greasy mud on Saturday and they were terrible. 
I had the tires at about 10psi.
Last night, Still with 10psi, we got about 6 inches of snow, the first snowfall of the year.
I took the Boris out with the VEE 8's and rolled through the unplowed alley with ease. I then rode up hill for a 1/8 mile on ice based, unplowed, snow covered street and the rear spun a couple times. I then turned onto the old railroad grade which had about 6'' of snow on it. The VEE 8's did pretty good. I did slip and slide where the trail was angled underneath the snow, but other than that they did great. 
On the way home, I let out 7 seconds of air which ended up bringing the pressure in each tire to 7.5psi and the ride improved. A snowmobile passed me and then the ride really improved once I got on his track. 
Overall I am super impressed and have ZERO need to upgrade tires or anything else on my Boris X7. 
I almost bought into the hype of dumping the tires right away and am glad I did not. I have nothing to compare them to and in this case IGNORANCE IS BLISS!!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was able to handle the snow last year in my 29er and those tires where 2.1 rear and 2.3 up front, now im sure 4 inch wide tires will be a huge improvement, even if they dont have an aggressive tread.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.



DeuceWheeler said:


> I did run them through greasy mud on Saturday and they were terrible.
> I had the tires at about 10psi.


That has been my experience.



DeuceWheeler said:


> Overall I am super impressed and have ZERO need to upgrade tires or anything else on my Boris X7.


This too has been my experience, we have an X9 and an X7. Though I do prefer the BB7s for ease of adjustment.



DeuceWheeler said:


> I almost bought into the hype of dumping the tires right away and am glad I did not. I have nothing to compare them to and in this case IGNORANCE IS BLISS!!


I have the original Snowshoes that came on my Lurch and am saving them for the snow (if we even get any here in the Carolinas) but I want to try the Vee 8's first since they are already on my bike.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

rex615 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> That has been my experience.
> 
> ...


The Snowshoes are tempting to me, but I am going to wait to see what's what when we get some of the singletrack groomed here this winter. Until then, it's VEE 8's everywhere I can go in the mean time.


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

*Just a shot of my Boris after its first ride...*

I took out all the bolts and locktited them, added a carbon bar I had, though the bar that came off seemed plenty light. The seatpost was heavy and replaced it with a lighter Havoc. Added my Mallets and it was ready to rip. Still playing with the PSI, I'd like it to be soft as in 6 psi but I don't want to snakebite or ding the rim...

Surprisingly fast though.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

mountainbyte said:


> I took out all the bolts and locktited them, added a carbon bar I had, though the bar that came off seemed plenty light. The seatpost was heavy and replaced it with a lighter Havoc. Added my Mallets and it was ready to rip. Still playing with the PSI, I'd like it to be soft as in 6 psi but I don't want to snakebite or ding the rim...
> 
> Surprisingly fast though.


I'd suggest better rims if you're looking to run low low pressure. Mine wouldn't hold the tire bead much below 7. Mine may have been an undersized fluke. I did however end up with a snake bite that caused the tire to roll right off the rim and me over the handlebars.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

*waiting...*

How appropriate.... woke up to this and UPS has my bike scheduled to arrive sometime today. First fat bike and itching to ride it, unfortunately it -5F out...


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Osiris sky said:


> I'd suggest better rims if you're looking to run low low pressure. Mine wouldn't hold the tire bead much below 7. Mine may have been an undersized fluke. I did however end up with a snake bite that caused the tire to roll right off the rim and me over the handlebars.


Where you running tubeless?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

radnur22 said:


> Where you running tubeless?


No. I was running a surly light tube with slime after multiple failed attempts at tubeless with the stock wheelset. Had one of the tires come unglued on the trail even with split tube. I've tried foam, gorilla tape, flashing tape, split tube, etc. With no luck. Others have had success, but not I. I picked up a pair of mulefut rims for the bead lock. Tubeless since day one on these. A scarred up shoulder and helmet helped make my decision on new wheels. Mine may have been an atypical occurrence though.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

*One Up 42 Tooth*

I installed the Oneup 42T cog today and the results where great, im also running the front with a 32t.

You will need a clutch rear derailler to do this, but lucky for me I had one laying around.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Tried to order 17" Boris X7, burnt orange today - sold out. Black is too. Other 3 colors appear available but are not my preference. X5 and X9 look out in 17" too. Hot bike, hope they restock soon!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anyone know specs on the Boris's fork... like rake/offset or trail?


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Creeker7 said:


> Juicetifer, is that an X7 burnt orange? If so, that's the color I want. Very sweet! How do you like it? Any regrets in the purchase? If you know now, what you didn't know before, would you have purchased the X5 or X9 instead?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is, and I love it! I have upgraded quite a few things on the bike, some things I had laying around and some I purchased. If I had known how much I was going to upgrade I would have gotten an X5 to save the money up front. I think I have upgraded everything that the X7 has stock over the X5. I do love the color though so is that worth the $100 price increase? Maybe so maybe not. You can't go wrong with any of them though, if they have your size in stock pull the trigger!


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I posted earlier today about waiting for UPS. Well, it showed up this afternoon. Pretty impressed, I ordered it on Saturday, shipped on Monday and arrived today, Wednesday. I threw it together, went together easy. As seen in the pic, I had to re-route the cables, not sure what they were thinking with the routing they did. Pretty easy task if you have done it before. Took it out for a quick spin around the neighborhood, gotta play with tire pressure and clothing, it was 0 degrees F and snowing with a foot of new on the ground. Pretty fun, looking forward to seeing what it can do on trail tomorrow.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I just ran mine around the proper way, I dunno why they did them the way they did. Love the white though that's my favorite color


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

That white does look good. Congrats.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

This is great stuff, folks! Love seeing all these new Boris' and your different interpretations of what a Boris should look like. I was in the camp of buying the cheapest (x5) since I knew I'd be swapping most of the bits anyways, plus I loved the indigo frame.

My brother was visiting with me for the day on Monday, and he ended up ordering himself a Boris too: an X7! Woohoo! Glad to hear about the vee8s being acceptable for snow. I had my devist8er UL's ordered before my fatbike, since those "big adventures" looked so desperate (they were even worse in person!) but he was hoping to stay with the stock tires on the x7. Sounds like he'll be okay.

Meanwhile, I got my first snow ride in on Sunday. After I dropped the pressure a bit, it did much better. I was somewhere in the 6-8 psi range, on the devist8er ULs with no rubber rim liners (pulled em for weight savings), yellow rim strips, and Q-tubes (the 2 inch version). No flats yet. Not sure if pulling the rubber liners was a bad idea or not, but those suckers are heavy.

We got more snow after my ride but the temp dropped a lot, so I haven't gotten back out since. I did find the stock bar a bit narrow, so I robbed the 750mm off my Heckler. I'm going to get a gold one to match the accents eventually, but it works for now.

I did a quick go-pro edit just for grins. Here's the silly result... Complete with color clashing handlebar. Bahahah.

Here Comes the Fattest Bike in Town - YouTube

Lol. Couldn't resist the music.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol nice video. I'm jealous I want some snow here. I like the bars I think you should keep them on there.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Just ordered these for my Black X7
Wellgo C266 - Wellgo C266 Mountain Bike Flat Platform Pedals Red 115 Grams | eBay


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

I finally got my Boris out on the SNOW!! It didn't disappoint. It's stupid cold here (-2 degrees when I rode), but I still had a blast. Suddenly, I love winter.

We got somewhere around 3-4 inches on the trails, and the bike just ate it up.









Hard to tell from the pic below, but this was a super steep, rutted descent, and the bike did great - had great traction the entire time.









Fun!









Rest break. I'm really happy with this bike!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## rocklax (Mar 30, 2010)

My search fu stinks... Does anyone have the weight of the x7 Lasco GOX crank and bottom bracket? I'm trying to decide if it's worth a SRAM x5 crank upgrade.

Thanks.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I did weigh it against my fs's x5 crankset and they were about the same.


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

Weight is about the same, but quality is a night and day difference. The Lasco was getting sloppy after about 150-200 miles...I don't regret installing the X5 crankset & BB at all.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah its not the best.. But I'm gonna keep riding it til it's bad.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

> This is great stuff, folks! Love seeing all these new Boris' and your different interpretations of what a Boris should look like. I was in the camp of buying the cheapest (x5) since I knew I'd be swapping most of the bits anyways, plus I loved the indigo frame.
> 
> My brother was visiting with me for the day on Monday, and he ended up ordering himself a Boris too: an X7! Woohoo! Glad to hear about the vee8s being acceptable for snow. I had my devist8er UL's ordered before my fatbike, since those "big adventures" looked so desperate (they were even worse in person!) but he was hoping to stay with the stock tires on the x7. Sounds like he'll be okay.
> 
> ...


Nice ride. I was wondering how does ordering from BD and importing to Canada work? From the website, they only ship within US. Did you get it shipped to a depot in Montana and picked up in person from there?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

The above question isn't directed at me but I'll add my experience - I had it shipped to Myus.com who then forwarded it to my doorstep in Ontario. 

If you're close enough to the border and have time I'd recommend finding a place close to the border stateside to ship it to and then drive down to pick it up.

I didn't have time to pick it up in the US so used Myus (was BD's recommendation), which I foolishly didn't realize is in Florida, so their cost to ship it to CA was ~300$.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

rocklax said:


> My search fu stinks... Does anyone have the weight of the x7 Lasco GOX crank and bottom bracket? I'm trying to decide if it's worth a SRAM x5 crank upgrade.
> 
> Thanks.


Keep a check on the tension bolt on the lasco cranks. I almost lost my crankarm on the trail. Tightened it down and it lasted another ride or two before loosening again. I almost bought an x5 but went with an x9 because of a smoking deal that brought it close to the same price of the x5.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Osiris sky said:


> Keep a check on the tension bolt on the lasco cranks. I almost lost my crankarm on the trail. Tightened it down and it lasted another ride or two before loosening again.


Is the actual bolt that holds the crank loosening or the outer "bolt" that covers it? Am I right in guessing that the outer "bolt" is for self-extracting the crank? I just got my X7 btw.


----------



## clark4131 (May 30, 2004)

*Frame Bag Size.*

I've got a size large Boris the Brut reserved, scheduled for January arrival. I wanted to get my goodies in the meantime and I'm looking to pick up a Revelate frame bag. With the Boris' interesting tube bends, I'm not sure if I should go with the large or medium bag. Can anybody steer me in the right direction. Here's the pic of Revelate's dimensions...







Many thanks...SC


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

The inner bolt that holds the arm to the crank.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I put some loctite on mine when I got it. Haven't had a problem. I always loctite the bolts.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

With the Lasco BB and crankset, was it the bearings or the spindle on the crank that showed wear?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I lost the outer bolt anyone know where to buy one? The one from my gxp fits, but i can't find them separately.


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

Hardtale said:


> With the Lasco BB and crankset, was it the bearings or the spindle on the crank that showed wear?


On mine it was the spindle, though I wasn't impressed with the quality of the bearings either.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

AKtracks said:


> On mine it was the spindle, though I wasn't impressed with the quality of the bearings either.


I'm going to replace mine. What BB and crankset do you recommend?


----------



## AKtracks (Nov 3, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> I'm going to replace mine. What BB and crankset do you recommend?


I got the SRAM X5 and like it. Decent price at Jensen.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tips-Up said:


> Tried to order 17" Boris X7, burnt orange today - sold out. Black is too. Other 3 colors appear available but are not my preference. X5 and X9 look out in 17" too. Hot bike, hope they restock soon!


I'm with you, I also tried to order a 15" Boris X7, burnt orange on Monday and the order went through. I was stoked. But then unfortunately a day or so later I received an email saying they didn't have any in stock after all. I was so bummed, really wanted that burnt orange. All they had in the X7 in 15" was the ocean blue. They also didn't have any X5's or X9's. Wound up getting lucky and they found an X9 for me. Black wouldn't have been my choice in color, but it was that or nothing. Just glad Tracie at BD went the extra mile for me and found that X9. She was really nice. X9 is arriving Monday.

FYI. According to Tracie, another shipment of Boris's should be arriving in January. If I wasn't so much like a damn inpatient kid, I would have waited till then for my burnt orange


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Dang. I've been contemplating ordering a black or orange 17" X7 for awhile. Christmas present for myself. Guess it'll be another color or wait for the black or orange. Snooze you lose. 

Anyone have pics of their bikes in the other colors?


----------



## HImagor (May 16, 2014)

They don't have any more? huh I bought the orange x7 sunday.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

The drop down only lists 17" X7s in green, blue or lilac.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

DDondero said:


> The drop down only lists 17" X7s in green, blue or lilac.


FYI..Even though the drop down shows them available, you have to actually add it to your cart to see what the inventory is. Might be in drop down, but still sold out. I learned that the hard way.

I was curious and just checked the Boris inventory to see if there were any 15" burnt orange shown in stock. If your color is sold out, probably won't see them again until January:

X5's:
15": Sold out all 15", even though it show's one Pearl White 
17": Sold out all 17"

X7's
17" X7's: only available in ocean blue or seafoam.
15" Sold Out all color's
19" Black and Burnt Orange
21" Black and Burnt Orange

X9's:
15": Only Silver available (I was told only 1 available)
17": Sold Out All colors
19": Sold Out
21" Silver, Black


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

HImagor said:


> They don't have any more? huh I bought the orange x7 sunday.


HImagor, you lucked out. You must have gotten the last one. I ordered mine Monday but it was too late for the 15" burnt orange. Enjoy it, it's an awesome color! You must have received your bike today, how is it? I wound up getting the last 15" X9 in black and it will arrive Monday.


----------



## AHR (Mar 26, 2014)

clark4131 said:


> I've got a size large Boris the Brut reserved, scheduled for January arrival. I wanted to get my goodies in the meantime and I'm looking to pick up a Revelate frame bag. With the Boris' interesting tube bends, I'm not sure if I should go with the large or medium bag. Can anybody steer me in the right direction. Here's the pic of Revelate's dimensions...
> View attachment 938844
> 
> Many thanks...SC


Based on my bike's measurements (large X9), a large may fit if the top of the bag can bend along with the curved top tube. Otherwise, a medium should fit.

I hope that helps.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Just got out for the first ride on my new bike. I have to say I'm not really a fat bike fan yet. I was hesitant in getting one, thinking I'd rather ski and put the bike away, seasons are good. I got peer pressured into buying one. I am impressed at the value of my Boris X5, for the money I think it's a great solid bike, no issues there. Except maybe the tires, hard to get any traction and blew out every turn, and that may be why I wasn't impressed with fat biking in general. Or maybe it was my expectations, I went out for my usual neighborhood singletrack ride and kept questioning whether I was having fun or not. Maybe skiing would be better? But I love riding bikes and there is still too much dirt showing in places to ski from my front door, whereas I can ride a bike right out the door.

So, I'm thinking of some better tires and have another go at it and see if that changes my opinion of fat biking..... thanks for reading. I know it's been covered but what's the best value for a good tire combo for the Boris in deep snow?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I have found that the in one floaters have been doing good for all types of terrain and traction has been good so far.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> I have found that the in one floaters have been doing good for all types of terrain and traction has been good so far.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Ditto^^^^

I got mine from the UK, around $140 for the pair shipped. Planet-X USA has them for a bit more, colored ones for a bit less. Great tires for me. No self-steer at 9# PSI (tubeless), great traction in the snow and on the roads with packed snow/ice.

Don't ride it too much, you might be tempted to get a Boris X9 with Bluto


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

skogorbet said:


> So, I'm thinking of some better tires and have another go at it and see if that changes my opinion of fat biking..... thanks for reading. I know it's been covered but what's the best value for a good tire combo for the Boris in deep snow?


I honestly didn't love my X7 until I put new tires on it. I'm running Nate/Bud now and it made all the difference in the world to me. I know - YMMV and some people are fine with what came on it, but I'm relatively small and it was a handful to steer with the tires that came with it. For the record, this bike is still not going to ever replace my full suspension. But on snow, it's awesome...

Got out in the snow again yesterday - trails were all packed down from hikers so it was a lot faster than riding in fresh snow the other day.









I still LOVE this bike!! I'm amazed at the traction, and can't get over how much fun it is to get out there and ride miles in the snow.









It's snowing again today, so I'm looking forward to getting in a longer ride on it tomorrow.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

skogorbet said:


> Just got out for the first ride on my new bike. I have to say I'm not really a fat bike fan yet. I was hesitant in getting one, thinking I'd rather ski and put the bike away, seasons are good. I got peer pressured into buying one. I am impressed at the value of my Boris X5, for the money I think it's a great solid bike, no issues there. Except maybe the tires, hard to get any traction and blew out every turn, and that may be why I wasn't impressed with fat biking in general. Or maybe it was my expectations, I went out for my usual neighborhood singletrack ride and kept questioning whether I was having fun or not. Maybe skiing would be better? But I love riding bikes and there is still too much dirt showing in places to ski from my front door, whereas I can ride a bike right out the door.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of some better tires and have another go at it and see if that changes my opinion of fat biking..... thanks for reading. I know it's been covered but what's the best value for a good tire combo for the Boris in deep snow?


I have yet to have my tires wash out on me, maybe your running to high pressure. Or maybe you just need to slow down a bit


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.... I'm not giving it up yet, we'll see what new tires can do. 

Stacers.... those pictures look like you could be somewhere near me... I'm in Nederland, CO.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

skogorbet said:


> Stacers.... those pictures look like you could be somewhere near me... I'm in Nederland, CO.


Yup, just south of you in Evergreen... You probably get a lot more snow than us though!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Don't give up in the tires until you play with the pressures.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Tires did fine, weakness was me! Quite the workout. First real snow ride as my boris got to me in April after the snow was gone..














Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

skogorbet said:


> Just got out for the first ride on my new bike. I have to say I'm not really a fat bike fan yet. I was hesitant in getting one, thinking I'd rather ski and put the bike away, seasons are good. I got peer pressured into buying one. I am impressed at the value of my Boris X5, for the money I think it's a great solid bike, no issues there. Except maybe the tires, hard to get any traction and blew out every turn, and that may be why I wasn't impressed with fat biking in general. Or maybe it was my expectations, I went out for my usual neighborhood singletrack ride and kept questioning whether I was having fun or not. Maybe skiing would be better? But I love riding bikes and there is still too much dirt showing in places to ski from my front door, whereas I can ride a bike right out the door.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of some better tires and have another go at it and see if that changes my opinion of fat biking..... thanks for reading. I know it's been covered but what's the best value for a good tire combo for the Boris in deep snow?


I'll be on ride number 4 tomorrow with my Boris and all I can say is play with the tire pressure (it's probably too high). These bike are great as long as you're at the right pressure. If you're out of range it's not much fun.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks again for all of the advice. I have the Big Adventures, they don't look very adventurous to me, hardly any tread. They do float though, that wasn't the issue, I had no traction. I started out at 10psi for the snowy road climb, when I hit the singletrack I lowered it to 6psi. Didn't seem to make much difference for traction, no side knobs for cornering or anything. 

Gotta ride too fast or I'll get bored


----------



## bobdurden (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey guys, can any of you give me a heads up if Boris the Brut will be a worthy snow bike? What is the difference between the Brut and the x series? Is it just wider tires and moderately better components? Sorry guys i'm new to the fat game.

On a side note, is there any reason to give the Lurch any attention of the Brut? I'm just really liking the way the Brut looks but again, I'm super new to this fat bike game.


----------



## thinkfuture (Aug 15, 2014)

Apols if this has been covered already, but does anyone know what the "MECHANICAL BALL BEARING DISC BRAKE W/F:180MM,R:160MM ROTOR" are spec'd on the Boris X9 Bluto? Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

bobdurden said:


> Hey guys, can any of you give me a heads up if Boris the Brut will be a worthy snow bike? What is the difference between the Brut and the x series? Is it just wider tires and moderately better components? Sorry guys i'm new to the fat game.
> 
> On a side note, is there any reason to give the Lurch any attention of the Brut? I'm just really liking the way the Brut looks but again, I'm super new to this fat bike game.


The Boris Brut is a 190mm rear. It will fit wider tires and has a wider Q factor than the X series Boris (170mm). It also has hydraulic brakes and an aluminium fork. The X Boris have a steel fork and cable operated brakes. Drivetrain components are Shimano vs SRAM which is basically Nissan vs Toyota.

The Lurch is kitted similarly to the Boris X9, but has a steel frame, which I happen to prefer (mostly for aesthetic reasons).

The Lurch has shorter chainstays which many claim helps with climbing in poor traction. It has a shorter top tube which gives a bit different fit and it has a bit shorter wheelbase which (at least in theory) quickens the handling. It is also a bit heavier.

As to your original question about performance in snow, many here report good snow performance from their X Boris if they fit proper tires. The Brut should perform as well and comes with larger tires (Snowshoe). Unfortunately we don't have a lot of feedback on those tires yet.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

you guys with the on one floaters....reviews seem to be positive overall. are you using these tires in snow as well? snowshoes look good but I don't think a 4.7 will fit on the boris.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Had good traction in the snow I was in. It wasn't the tire it bike that stopped me, it was me!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

thinkfuture said:


> Apols if this has been covered already, but does anyone know what the "MECHANICAL BALL BEARING DISC BRAKE W/F:180MM,R:160MM ROTOR" are spec'd on the Boris X9 Bluto? Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM


It's unlcear but the photos look like an Avid mechanical, which are usually good. For cold weather, usually superior to hydraulics. Brake levers are AVID FR5 ALLOY BLACK LEVER W/ALLOY BLACK CLAMP so I'm guessing Avid BB5 brakes.

Ordered mine last week, pretty excited. Going skiing today but wish I was biking instead! (something I never thought I'd say)

I plan on selling the Bluto and replacing with China carbon. Figure Bluto for $550, new fork $200, get total fat bike investment (up to this point...) under $1k.

Anybody interested in a yet-to-be-delivered Bluto?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Before you ride on snow/ice I recommend replacing the stock tires. I just rode my bike for the first time on snow and I could see where these tires could get somebody hurt really bad in slick stuff.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Before you ride on snow/ice I recommend replacing the stock tires. I just rode my bike for the first time on snow and I could see where these tires could get somebody hurt really bad in slick stuff.


I've been out numerous times since my maiden ride and it only gets better  However, my rear tire did burp with the tubeless setup when it was -10 and I ended up walking several blocks. It could have been because the pressure probably dropped below 7 PSI (measured in the mud room temp of 35 deg F, ride was -10) Anyway, I am now riding with the front at 10 PSI and the rear at 11 PSI (to compensate for pressure drops due to the cold) with the On One floaters. Still excellent traction on ice/snow packed roads and trail riding.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, with the On Ones. The stock tires are really scary on snow and ice. No traction at all.


----------



## bobdurden (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the feedback. Since both the lurch and brut are on backorder till January and are selling for the same price im unsure which would suit me better. The bike will only be used in winter months when I can't take my downhill or XC bike out. Man, these fat bikes make me almost more excited than hitting the chairlift. I am really stoked to put one on order.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Cody01 said:


> Before you ride on snow/ice I recommend replacing the stock tires. I just rode my bike for the first time on snow and I could see where these tires could get somebody hurt really bad in slick stuff.


Which model/tire are you on Cody? Each X has it's own tire.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody replace their front qr axle and can recommend what they got?


----------



## HImagor (May 16, 2014)

Creeker7 said:


> HImagor, you lucked out. You must have gotten the last one. I ordered mine Monday but it was too late for the 15" burnt orange. Enjoy it, it's an awesome color! You must have received your bike today, how is it? I wound up getting the last 15" X9 in black and it will arrive Monday.


I got it friday and it was a blast on the single track by my house. The trails still had a little bit of crusty snow left from thursday.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh, sorry. I have the Vee Missions.[QUOTE=Tips


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Ordered a Sea Foam X7 17" over the weekend. It already has a tracking number as of 10:30AM today!

Read this entire forum and grateful for everyone's input!

Likely won't start upgrading until I ride it a couple times - but it certainly seems like new tires and tubes would be a great first start. I live outside Boston so Snow riding is an absolute "must."


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone tried any of the chinese carbon forks? I built a Chiner 29er couple years ago and had great success with Xiamen Play and ICan Sports. They currently list carbon fat forks for around $100.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Went for my first snow ride today on the VEE H-Billie's front and rear. The snow was 4-5 inches deep and I was the first person to ride so there were no packed down areas at all. They did absolutely great, only time I lost traction was on the steepest sections of the trail. And I don't think anything short of a studded tire would have traction in these places. They shed snow great, as soon as I hit a paved road the snow would fly right off. I've never used a Bud/Lou or Snowshoe etc so I can't compare them to the dedicated snow tires, but I couldn't be happier with these H-Billies. I would recommend them to anyone that wants an all seasons tire and wants to spend less than $100/each.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

juicetifer said:


> I've never used a Bud/Lou or Snowshoe etc so I can't compare them to the dedicated snow tires, but I couldn't be happier with these H-Billies.


Pressure? How's self steer with the H-Billies?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

There is a boris in there... I promise!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> Pressure? How's self steer with the H-Billies?


I have run them at 8 lbs for the past couple months, with tubes. No self steer at all on the trail. Only time I've felt any is on the road when I let the pressure get low. I just stayed at 8 for the snow ride and it seemed to work great.

I completely understand not wanting to spend money on a brand new bike, or using things until they need replacing. But it literally rode like a different bike when I replaced the V8's with the H-Billie's. In all my years of upgrading components on every different bike I've had, new tires on this bike has probably made the biggest impact on how the bike rides over everything else. At least as far as bang for the buck goes. And I don't know if that is a compliment to the H-Billie's as much as it is saying the V8's really do suck.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

Finally got the replacement fork from BD. Once the old fork was off I could really see how bad it was. Steel tubing is kinked and there is a 3" long stress crack in the paint that if I stuck my fingernail if I could chip off the lifted paint. Glad I didn't waste time trying to have it straightened.

Ordering the rest of the new parts I want to replace and hopefully they'll come in quick and the bike be ready by the weekend. Bought the 120 tpi folding bead H-Billies (thanks juicetifer) which should drop pretty good amount of weight. Let you know how they work for me.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*"Regular" tubes in Fat Bikes wheels?*

My Boris X7 is scheduled to arrive on Friday. In the meantime, I'm "preparing..."

I went through my parts bin and found a lot of cool stuff that should lighten it up a pound or three (stem, handlebar, seatpost, saddle, brakes, brake levers). But, unfortunately, I have nothing for the wheels.

Can anyone comment on THIS? In that post, an Alaskan fat-biker and his friends give testimony about their use of "_regular_" tubes for fat bike wheels at a_ tremendous weight savings_.


----------



## Big Hustler (Jan 29, 2009)

connolm said:


> Can anyone comment on THIS? In that post, an Alaskan fat-biker and his friends give testimony about their use of "_regular_" tubes for fat bike wheels at a_ tremendous weight savings_.


They mention "q tubes SL" ( super light)
I used them for a few years with great success(before going tubeless that is)
once you go tubeless fat you never go back.

My wife just bought a Boris, and installing q tubes and new tires will be the first thing we do.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

juicetifer said:


> I have run them at 8 lbs for the past couple months, with tubes. No self steer at all on the trail. Only time I've felt any is on the road when I let the pressure get low. I just stayed at 8 for the snow ride and it seemed to work great.


Thanks for that info. V8s might be better than Missions but they self steer plenty below about 10-11psi (on my gauge). I've heard the tread is rather narrow on the H-billie (not much wrap) but it sounds like the tire is working for you. Thanks again.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Big Hustler said:


> They mention "q tubes SL" ( super light)
> I used them for a few years with great success


Some folks have had issues with the SLs so I got the regular tubes in the 2.75" size. They are only about 30g heavier IIRC. I'm planning on adding few ounces of sealant to them. I figure I'll still be under the weight of the stock tube. This will hold me over until I go tubeless.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the seat post diameter of the Boris?

Also, has anyone tried to run 29er wheels in it? I haven't seen that in this thread.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

31.6mm


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

connolm said:


> Can anyone comment on THIS? In that post, an Alaskan fat-biker and his friends give testimony about their use of "_regular_" tubes for fat bike wheels at a_ tremendous weight savings_.


I am using Specialized 2.3" - 3.0" tubes on my Spec. Fatboy. Those tires are a very wide 4.6" and I have had no issues. I saved myself at least a pound overall of rotating weight. I've been afraid to try the SL or superlights...


----------



## kitkid (Nov 19, 2014)

Ordered Boris X7 Ocean Blue 17". It is waiting in Port Huron for me. It will be a couple of weeks before I can cross the border and pick it up. Question, can anyone comment on the hubs? Type of bearings? Etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

A Boris in it's natural habitat:



What I have to go through to get it there, lift that fat bottom to the roof. This is not always an easy task for a skinny guy, especially after riding for a couple hours:


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

connolm said:


> Can anyone comment on THIS? In that post, an Alaskan fat-biker and his friends give testimony about their use of "_regular_" tubes for fat bike wheels at a_ tremendous weight savings_.


I'm running q-tube SL's in mine right now, running Nate/Bud for tires. So far, so good, even with a bigger tire on front. I'm mostly riding on snow, but have definitely taken it through some rockier sections with no problems, between 5-10 psi.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> Ditto^^^^
> 
> I got mine from the UK, around $140 for the pair shipped. Planet-X USA has them for a bit more, colored ones for a bit less. Great tires for me. No self-steer at 9# PSI (tubeless), great traction in the snow and on the roads with packed snow/ice.
> 
> Don't ride it too much, you might be tempted to get a Boris X9 with Bluto











I just ordered a set of floaters today at a slight discount.
For those interested, you can get a pair of Black On One Floaters for $128 shipped to the USA from On-One Floater Fat Tyre | On - One
With the discount code UKSTAFFWJA20


----------



## bakbmw (Nov 10, 2012)

I ordered a Boris X7 last Thursday night and it arrived this morning! I got it unboxed and did have a few issues. Both wheels and the right chain stay were scratched and the fork was badly bent. I email service and almost immediately got a response from Larry. I tried to straighten the fork as he requested, but was unable to get the fork straight and the wheel centered under the stem. He is sending me out a new fork and will be crediting me some money for the cosmetic damages. I am extremely happy with the service overall. Now I gotta go RIDE!!!


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Love that color. I'm bummed they're sold out. Will pull the trigger whenever they're available.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

DDondero said:


> Love that color. I'm bummed they're sold out. Will pull the trigger whenever they're available.


 I know what you mean. I so want a large ocean blue and their out. I guess a matte black is what it will be or should I go orange? New to fatbikes. Anyone have any suggestions/pointers?


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I would have settled for the matte black or ocean blue too but they're sold out too!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

DeuceWheeler said:


> View attachment 940223
> 
> 
> I just ordered a set of floaters today at a slight discount.
> ...


Hey thanks a lot for that, just snagged a pair. Have had my first two snow rides today and yesterday and had a couple sketchy moments while steering with the Vee Missions.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

got the matte black in 19". Stoked to try the fat bike out in the snow. What tires do you all recommend for snow as i hear the stock Vee 8 suck for snow.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Hey thanks a lot for that, just snagged a pair. Have had my first two snow rides today and yesterday and had a couple sketchy moments while steering with the Vee Missions.


You are welcome!



cman8 said:


> What tires do you all recommend for snow as i hear the stock Vee 8 suck for snow.


On One Floaters, VEE Snowshoes 4.7 or Surly nates seem to be the ticket. 
I am sure some others will have good recommendations though.

See Boris report.... - Page 30- Mtbr.com for a discount on the Floaters.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

*sigh* Im in. 21" X9 in silver ordered. I like the black but I figured when the paint starts getting chipped up it wont show as much in silver.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Had to go out as we have rain scheduled for the rest of the week..
Should have new derailleur here next week. Going with long cage this time... Less stress with the 40t dinner plate I have on the back!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

So here is a question I bet a lot of people either want to know, or never know to ask until its too late. I don't have a heated garage, or a large and easily accessible basement... after you guys take your bikes out into the snow, what (if any) steps are you taking to make sure they don't get rust, flash rust, or any other type of corrosion. I guess this is more of a question for those who also don't have heated garages or outside running water in the winter.... i don't want to use my new bike a few times and have it turn to complete chit...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I just keep it in the element or back of the truck. Clean drivetrain occasionally with soapy water to get grime off and lube chain as needed.
Not the most thorough but it has worked so far! 

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> View attachment 940921
> 
> 
> Had to go out as we have rain scheduled for the rest of the week..
> ...


Rcksqrl if you dont mind me asking where did you get your fenders?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sks grand mom rear and grand dad front.







Pict is if second set in garage. Didn't come with mount for front so couldn't use it. Did some horse trading for a new set.
No complaints at all, like how it's mounted to the fork so turns with the tire keeping majority of moisture off me.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

IS there a reason it didnt come with hardware? do I need to adapt it somehow to the Boris? Looking to get these off REI as their on sale


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Bought used, got both for less than the price of the rear. There are different size mounting hardware, what it came with didn't work for the boris! New they come with multiple sizes and work great! Removable quickly and good to go!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

cool. thanks. gonna get em.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Best manufactured fat fender I could find. (Reasonably priced) like the fact it turns with tire. Pdw mud shovel is nice but only deflects when tire is straight. Mostly)


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Has anyone had success in setting up the stock Boris wheels with Ghetto Tubeless? What method were you successful with and what pressure do you run?
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Split tube works great. Search for "split", there are plenty of posts.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Re. tubeless, I've heard some say that there isn't much of a lip on the HL80 rims and some tires don't hang onto the bead well enough to make a good tubeless conversion. Confession: I haven't tried it yet myself... haven't even had the Vee 8s off yet.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

mtmiller said:


> Re. tubeless, I've heard some say that there isn't much of a lip on the HL80 rims and some tires don't hang onto the bead well enough to make a good tubeless conversion. Confession: I haven't tried it yet myself... haven't even had the Vee 8s off yet.


Search my recent posts regarding Vee Missions and On One floaters.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Just installed a new set of husker du 27tpi tires to replace the v8s on my x7 and couldn't be happier. Self steer is all but gone and they seem to have plenty of grip. Picked up the pair on eBay for just over$100 shipped too, great price and they are new!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

mtmiller said:


> Re. tubeless, I've heard some say that there isn't much of a lip on the HL80 rims and some tires don't hang onto the bead well enough to make a good tubeless conversion. Confession: I haven't tried it yet myself... haven't even had the Vee 8s off yet.


I have heard the same thing. This causes them to burp at 8psi when ridden. Wondering if anyone was successful in doing the conversion and had ridden some miles on them set up that way.
Ed


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

radnur22 said:


> Search my recent posts regarding Vee Missions and On One floaters.


So have they held @ 10-11 psi with the split tube conversion?? No more unexpected burps?
Ed


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

giff07 said:


> So have they held @ 10-11 psi with the split tube conversion?? No more unexpected burps?
> Ed


Yes, even at 8.5+


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Best manufactured fat fender I could find. (Reasonably priced) like the fact it turns with tire. Pdw mud shovel is nice but only deflects when tire is straight. Mostly)


Thanks for the feedback, I just ordered one too.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I can attest to the effectiveness of the Grand D.a.d. on my x7. I prefer the muds shovel rear fender to the M.o.m. due to shape and coverage. It fits under my rack too. 

I never had luck with tubeless on the stock rims even with split tubes.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

My Vee8 split tube tubeless conversion +Stans on weinmann rims has worked fine. The Stans needs to settle across the tire and will take a day of riding to do so. Read through the previous posts for info on installation. Too many people keep asking for the same repeated information without researching. Make an effort.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Put on Surly Nates and what a difference. No self steer and handled the snow with plenty of grip.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

is that a matte black boris? How are you liking it?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I got some nates also. hasnt snowed much here but am definitely excited to be riding this winter.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Couldn't afford nates..... Errre or didn't want to afford nates (more honest) and floaters have been doing well so far. (Looking at the long haul year round tire!)


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah I was debating between the nates and the floaters. The tan sidewall nates sold me so I got those. Will probably also buy some floaters next time around.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Wait till they go on sale... I almost bought some white floaters but..... 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey on another note, I am thinking of also getting some pogies for the boris, do you like the bar mitts? I was looking at the cobrafist and seem those get pretty warm and toasty from what Ive read


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Last winter I didn't ride with mitts,stayed in around 30 degree weather with glove liners and did well. Am able to ride in 13 degree weather with mechanics gloves (cheap harbor freight version) and have my hands sweating. I'm pleased with the bar mitts. Currently around 40 so more than needed, will wear summer gloves or remove them Till it cools back down.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Got my Boris*

Got my Boris X7 yesterday. Bike arrived okay despite the box looking quite beat up.

This is my second Motobecane bike. This bike requires quite a more "setup" out of the box than my previous Outcast. That's fine as I'm a tinkerer...

My initial thoughts (without having ridden it yet):

It's heavy but balanced.
The seatpost, seatpost clamp, and saddle are garbage.
The Lasco crank seems much nicer than I expected.
The derailleurs seem _really_ nice! My last new bike was almost five years ago - so the new tech is impressive.
The front derailleur is moved out away from the frame by a black metal billet. It's ugly but necessary I suppose.
Stem seems a bit short (size 17").
The trigger shifters are _both_ "thumb-push" rather than "index-finger-pull". That's odd for me.

My biggest concern: The rims are drilled. The drill holes are *NOT* smoothed. In the picture below, you can see the rough edge and metal burrs. About half the holes have these metal burrs.

Think they'll cause flats? Worth dismantling and filing smooth?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it (personally) until you decided to dismount tires or you just have time to do it. Would I deburr them yes, but I would wait until I had to 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

cman8 said:


> is that a matte black boris? How are you liking it?


I really like the matte black. It looked a little plain with just the white wheel liners, but changed to a lime green and it looks great.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> I wouldn't worry about it (personally) until you decided to dismount tires or you just have time to do it. Would I deburr them yes, but I would wait until I had to
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Agreed, the screws for the spokes were really rough on mine, like, potentially cut your finger rough, but even the thin colored rim strips which are primarily cosmetic weren't affected. My cutouts are pretty rough to the touch too, but I don't really see it being an issue beyond a bit of an eye sore.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Zed 71 said:


> I really like the matte black. It looked a little plain with just the white wheel liners, but changed to a lime green and it looks great.


You mean like this?


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> You mean like this?


Yes! Your bike looks sharp :thumbsup:.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Relaxing while I clear a fallen tree from the trail.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Zed 71 said:


> Yes! Your bike looks sharp :thumbsup:.


Where did you get the green rim strips?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nvm. Found the answer


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread is killin me! I missed out on ordering a 17" X7 and the mtns are getting snow. 

Have fun with the new ride!


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Osiris sky said:


> You mean like this?


Just out of curiosity, what kind of handlebars and degree of stem do you have? Seems like it allows you to sit more straight up? That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Creeker7 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of handlebars and degree of stem do you have? Seems like it allows you to sit more straight up? That's what I'm looking for.


Truvativ Aka 60mm stem with a 5deg rise and On-one Mary bars. I just switched to a carbon riser bar on my last ride and already like it more.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*The Wait .... Continues*

Happy Birthday Me! Wife ordered me a Bluto equipped X9.

Now I feel more for the NightTrain/Sturgis guys, twiddling my thumbs waiting for my bike to ship.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

First snow of the year and was able to get a short ride in....then I got a flat tire.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*More on my first 24 hours with a new Boris X7...*

Here's how it arrived:








And then unpacked. That color is called sea foam.








Mine came with the same routing issue everyone else is reporting. The front derailluer cable was mis-routed. I pulled the grip off, loosened the shifter, passed it through the frame, and re-assembled. Pulling the grip off was quite a pain.








Assembled X7 17" bike weighs 36.07 lbs without pedals.








I used my torque wrench to get all the bolts snug. Most settings are indicated on the part. 5Nm is a good guess when in doubt.

Some parts weights:

Inner tube: 455 grams
Stem: 142 grams (90 mm)
Seatpost clamp: 50 grams
Saddle and seatpost: 761 grams (eeeh gad!)

I will weigh more as the need requires.

The rear derailleur required significant tuning. The wheels could use a good trueing. The front brake disc is significantly out of "true." I used the business card "trick" to get the brakes setup. Having several bikes with BB7s, I can tell you these BB5 brakes are not nearly as easy for setup.

I bought a cheap, low-pressure tire gauge from NAPA. To use it, I also use a presta-schrader adapter. Tires are pumped up to 13 psi. They feel really stiff.









Hopefully I'll get a brief chance to ride it tomorrow. Time is tight right now with the holiday.

I have some Qtubes SL inner tubes on order from Niagara Cycles. I also have a carbon bar and much lighter seatpost collar coming soon. I have a carbon seatpost and saddle in my parts bin that alone will shed one pound! Hopefully with minimal mods and <$100, I can drop 2-3 pounds!


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

It's possible you have the last 17" Boris that was available. I debated on the SeaFoam but decided to wait for the burnt orange or matte black. Whenever that'll be...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Replaced the stock Vee Missions with On One Floaters and man, what a difference. Feels like a new ride. (well five rides in it is a new ride regardless lol but you get my point). 

No self steer, even at high pressure on pavement. The sense of control is vastly improved.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You had self steer at high pressure? That's terrible. I only experience self steer at really low psi on hard surfaces with the Devist8ers. If the missions are that bad, thats really bad.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Jumped out of bed early and ran into basement to fiddle with my Boris. Within ten minutes, my wife was standing at the basement steps, hands-on-hips, asking, "What the hell are you doing?" _(For non-Americans, today is a big holiday!)_

I did get a chance around noon to go for ten minutes and circumnavigate the neighborhood. I now understand "self-steer." It's crazy evident when turning. The bike wants to dive into the turn and the wheel (bar) becomes unresponsive. It's almost gyroscopic.

Tires are the stock Vee 8s pumped to 13 psi.

Plannning a big ride tomorrow. We'll see how it goes. Planning on taking my tire gauge and pump for on-the-fly adjustments.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> You had self steer at high pressure? That's terrible. I only experience self steer at really low psi on hard surfaces with the Devist8ers. If the missions are that bad, thats really bad.


Correct.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Time for a picture. Please ignore the awkward gearing.

Currently upgraded to the following parts:

On One Floaters
Saint pedals
Easton havoc stem and carbon fiber bar
ODI Troy lee grips 
Cheap rear blinky

Seat will be next since I have multiple spares, and if I can figure out how to get my 30.9 dropper post on there that will be great.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Funny - I have a carbon 30.9 seatpost in my parts bin ready to go too!

Look up "beer can shim" and tell me if you believe it. (I'm on the fence.) Supposedly you can use a sliver of beer can to shim up the post.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

connolm said:


> Jumped out of bed early and ran into basement to fiddle with my Boris. Within ten minutes, my wife was standing at the basement steps, hands-on-hips, asking, "What the hell are you doing?" _(For non-Americans, today is a big holiday!)_
> 
> I did get a chance around noon to go for ten minutes and circumnavigate the neighborhood. I now understand "self-steer." It's crazy evident when turning. The bike wants to dive into the turn and the wheel (bar) becomes unresponsive. It's almost gyroscopic.
> 
> ...


You have a mean wife, put 14 miles in today.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah I was pretty close to attempting that today but didn't. I will likely try this tonight or tomorrow, will report back how it goes.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I got home last night in time to take a drive 3hrs away to my inlaws. Before I left I got this and just had to throw on the front to see what it looks like. So excited to get back now.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

connolm said:


> Jumped out of bed early and ran into basement to fiddle with my Boris. Within ten minutes, my wife was standing at the basement steps, hands-on-hips, asking, "What the hell are you doing?" _(For non-Americans, today is a big holiday!)_
> 
> I did get a chance around noon to go for ten minutes and circumnavigate the neighborhood. I now understand "self-steer." It's crazy evident when turning. The bike wants to dive into the turn and the wheel (bar) becomes unresponsive. It's almost gyroscopic.
> 
> ...


I replaced the v8s with a set of husker dus and the self steer is night and day better...27tpi were on eBay beer for $105 after shipping for the pair.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

Love my Boris X5 so far. Swapped out the tires for Floaters (came with Vee Big Adventures which were pretty terrible). Going to swap out the brakes over the summer. First fat bike I've ever had and I'll never go without one again!


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

jenson USA has carbon forks for $349 weighing in at 2 pounds. Does anyone know the fork weight of the boris forks and is it worth $350 for whatever weight difference it is or will it not be noticed because the bike is such a tank?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, I just pulled the trigger on a Bluto. Guess I will be the first one to convert one of these. We'll see how it goes. Got it from Merlin for $460 shipped.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

That's not bad for the bluto. I saw maddogcycles.com had them for 548 free shipping. They also have other things on sale too


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

saliva2002 said:


> Does anyone know the fork weight of the boris forks


my fork is off i'll weigh it later today.



Cody01 said:


> Bluto. for $460 shipped.


Nice! Please report back how the conversion goes.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on a Bluto. Guess I will be the first one to convert one of these. We'll see how it goes. Got it from Merlin for $460 shipped.


What hub will you be using? Are you going to use the stock rim and spokes?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm letting the Knicker Biker pick the hub and I think he is using new spokes on the same rim. He said he could do it for the price of spokes, $80ish for hub, and labor. I decided to go for it.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

A little update on my Boris..

I had a spare headset kicking around, a token zero stack with cartridge bearis, so I removed the stock VP caged ball bearings and swapped in the token.









No performance difference expected, I just figure less maintenance down the road. And the gold looks pretty fancy schmancy too...


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mitsukuni said:


> View attachment 942443
> 
> 
> No performance difference expected, I just figure less maintenance down the road. And the gold looks pretty fancy schmancy too...


It does look nice. Cheers.


----------



## saliva2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cody01 said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on a Bluto. Guess I will be the first one to convert one of these. We'll see how it goes. Got it from Merlin for $460 shipped.


Let us know weight on that thing before you mount it!!


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

lennymatuszewski said:


> Love my Boris X5 so far. Swapped out the tires for Floaters (came with Vee Big Adventures which were pretty terrible). Going to swap out the brakes over the summer. First fat bike I've ever had and I'll never go without one again!


Yeah, those stock tires were a pretty bizarre tire choice for this bike. Had I not had other plans, I could've lived with most of the OE spec for the X5, but those Big Adventures had to go. The Devist8er ULs along with smaller Q tubes and losing the rubber liners saved me 2lbs, 3oz between both wheels. That's pretty significant at the wheels.

I've swapped a lot of other stuff as well but didn't have the scale at the ready when I began. I'm gonna have to borrow a bike scale to see how "Fat" it is at this point.  Not counting grams by no means, but just curious where it ended up sitting. I will say that climbing hills last weekend was not nearly the chore I expected it to be.

Here is the lookout @ Ranger Summit in Bragg Creek, Alberta.








My list of "upgrades" is getting away from me at this point... I was able to sell all the take off parts though, except for the Adventurous Tires, so I don't feel too guilty.

At this point I'm riding with 
-clarks skeletal brakes:180mm front, 160 rear
-raceface bar/stem
-token cartridge headset/spacers
-shimano deore clipless
-rear SLX shadow dérailleur/deore shifter
-ODI grips
-Origin8 Devist8ers/Qtube 2.4s
-bolt-on front skewer
-AEST post clamp

Some of these are not exactly upgrades, but proven gear that I've had good luck with before.

Still planning for 
-lefty fork, plus newly laced lefty hub to surly HRD rim
-dropper post (cheapie KS eTen works fine)
-gold bars for silly aesthetic reasons

Not sure what's left at this point. Lol. But it's fun, and that's the whole point.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

saliva2002 said:


> jenson USA has carbon forks for $349 weighing in at 2 pounds. Does anyone know the fork weight of the boris forks and is it worth $350 for whatever weight difference it is or will it not be noticed because the bike is such a tank?


Stock fork from an XL Boris X7 is 1.506 Kg / 3 lbs 5 oz. (used a kitchen scale, pretty sure it's close but really not sure how accurate it is)


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I may have ordered the Bluto for nothing. Took the bike into the LBS and he says the Cane Creek parts may not fit. I think Cane Creek might have misinformed some people on the adapters. I'll find out Monday. I maybe selling a Bluto or trying to find a bike it will mate to.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope it works out for ya. I'm no expert but with all the different headsets and adapters out there it's hard to imagine this to be impossible.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Isn't the boris a straight 1 1/8 and the bluto a tapered? Is so then yes your sol. I remener I found a tapered fork once when I first started mtb and couldn't find any adapters for it. You can adapt the 1.5 to 1 1/8 but but not the other way. Unless something else has been invented since then.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

cman8 said:


> Isn't the boris a straight 1 1/8 and the bluto a tapered? Is so then yes your sol. I remener I found a tapered fork once when I first started mtb and couldn't find any adapters for it. You can adapt the 1.5 to 1 1/8 but but not the other way. Unless something else has been invented since then.


Cane Creek ha said their adapters would work. Of course the Bluto and stock head tube are different but I was counting on the adapters to make up for it.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can you measure the ID of the headtube? I think it might be 44mm. If so I think this might make it work

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id338.html


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

That looks like cane creeks same specs. Thanks. I will find out Monday when my LBS calls Cane Creek.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rwc makes excellent products. But so does cc. Love em both.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

*Tire and Tube Weights*

New tubes and tires will save about 0.8 lb per wheel. Going from V8 72tpi and stock tube to H-Bille 120tpi and Q tube. Rear wheel shown for info only.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> That looks like cane creeks same specs. Thanks. I will find out Monday when my LBS calls Cane Creek.


Did the LBS order the headset already?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I ordered the Bluto this morning and no Cane Creek parts have been ordered yet. I was going to let him do that after looking the bike over and seeing what he thought. He will call them on Monday when they open.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm still debating tubeless but also have a pair of Q-tubes to put in if I decide to stick with tubes. I'm a little worried about flatting with the Q-tubes if I take out that 50lb rubber strip. Have you had any issues?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*First ride report*

I finally got out today for the inaugural ride on my new 17" Boris X7. Temps were around 32F with ~2 inches of fresh snow. I rode 10.1 miles in 2.5 hours at Willowdale State Forest in Ipswich, Massachusetts. Strava results here.

My impressions/thoughts:

The bike is slow and clunky... like a defensive lineman returning a fumble for a TD. But like that lineman, it's determined and nearly unstoppable - just slow and lumbering. Honestly, my average speed was roughly walking speed.








(david stluka photography)

It's nice that I was out riding in conditions that would previously kept me indoors. But riding in the snow was a challenge. Riding in the tire rut created by previous riders was awkward and jerky - but pushing through new snow was tough too. I don't know what the happy medium is...

You can see the "track" in the picture below:









But I also found virgin sections like this one:









I'm running the stock Vee 8 tires at about 11 psi. The tires are like velcro for snow. The tread pattern picks up the snow and negates any traction. I spun out on even the shallowest climbs - especially when the tires hit roots under the snow. I'll likely turn the rear tire around in an attempt to improve traction.

The bike does roll over obstacles well. I cleaned sections I've struggled with in the past. That could be a combination of the fat, squishy tires and also an effect of the snow.

The bike picks up mud like no bike I've ever had before. What a mess.

























Ultimately, I can't quite yet decide if I like it or not. I'll need some more time on it. It is remarkable to be out riding on a day I wouldn't normally ride. Ultimately ANY ride is better than NO ride. And look! I'm smiling in the picture below.









And now for this post to take a *sharp turn to crazy-town*...

*Crazy Town*....

Never seen anything like this....

I came across a HEART sitting in the trail. Yes. That kind of heart. Bloody. Cleanly cut. Without much blood spilled around it. Clearly other tire tracks around it. I stopped and stood there for about ten minutes debating calling the cops. My mind was racing with the worst scenarios...

I decided not to simply based on the fact that I was freezing and couldn't stand there for 1-2 hours until a ranger or officer showed up. I was drenched in sweat. Shivering. Hungry. Very cold.

We can debate whether I did the right thing or not. I'm still agonizing about it. Pics below. Please - Oh please, someone tell me that's definitely not a human heart! (glove for size reference)


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> I ordered the Bluto this morning and no Cane Creek parts have been ordered yet. I was going to let him do that after looking the bike over and seeing what he thought. He will call them on Monday when they open.


When you first asked if they could do it, did you mention the Boris had a straight steerer tube and the Bluto was tapered?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I told him adapters were available to accomplish the job. I didn't go into detail on that till today with him. They may fit but he just wants to confirm before any ordering or work gets started which I can understand. I doubt he has seen many cases like this. I'm sure most LBSs see bikes as suspended or rigid. This is kind of unchartered territory for an LBS in a town our size.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Why don't you just do this yourself instead of paying extra for an lbs to waste time and make guesses? There's already info and part numbers in this thread for what you need


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't want to do it. I'd rather let a bike mechanic do it. Some things I do myself, others I won't.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

connolm that's pretty bad ass putting your glove right up in that I need the WOWZERS smiley.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

lennymatuszewski said:


> I'm still debating tubeless but also have a pair of Q-tubes to put in if I decide to stick with tubes. I'm a little worried about flatting with the Q-tubes if I take out that 50lb rubber strip. Have you had any issues?


Not so far. I've run down to about 6psi (last ride in snow) and haven't had any flats yet. I'm also planning tubeless, but I'll wait till my new front lefty wheel is in place first.

So far so good. But YMMV.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

any shot of running On One Floaters and stock X9 boris wheels tubeless without the half tube insert or whatever work around ? or would I need different wheels? I won't mess with it unless its a hassle free solution......what size Qtubes are you guys running? are they less durable than stock? the bike is a pig anyway, LOL


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would say if it's the size of a glove it's not human. Unless You Have Small gloves


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the heart is about the size of a fist? It's been a while since I was in college


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah. A human heart is about the size of an average fist. That heart looks like a huge one.


----------



## Tahoefatty (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like a deer heart to me, have field dressed many dear, thats my guess.


connolm said:


> I finally got out today for the inaugural ride on my new 17" Boris X7. Temps were around 32F with ~2 inches of fresh snow. I rode 10.1 miles in 2.5 hours at Willowdale State Forest in Ipswich, Massachusetts. Strava results here.
> 
> My impressions/thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Black On-One floaters at Planet X USA for 54.99 shipped. They're in stock for now. At this price, I thought I'd try 'em. I picked up a set for less than the cost of one Nate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

My Boris X9 arrived yesterday and I thought Id share my initial impressions. Shipping time from Texas to PA was 5 days, including Thanksgiving. The box was perfect and there was no damage to the bike or parts.

Out of the box it weighs around 37 lbs. The bike, to me, fits smaller than the geometry would indicate. I have 2 other bikes with the same ETT as the Boris but it feels a little smaller with the same 70mm stem as the others. Im glad I went with the XL.

Assembly went pretty smooth. I had a different bar & stem to put on it so I moved everything over from the stock bar. No issues. The front brake caliper was loose and the front brake cable wasnt attached to the lever. It was inside the fork steer tube. I have BB7's on another bike so setting them up was pretty straightforward. Both ends needed centered and pads adjusted for clearance and proper lever pull. The rotors are slightly out of true and kiss the pads as they spin but that should clear up after they wear in a bit.

Both derailleurs were roughed in but needed tuning to get them shifting properly without rubbing. Again, I'm pretty familiar with the adjustments on SRAM derailleurs so it wasnt a problem. Both ends now shift crisply without issue.

The ride - I aired both VEE Mission tires to 8 PSI & went for a spin around the neighborhood. The self steer I read about was apparent immediately. Its awful. It feels like the headtube is straight up & down & the tire is directly under the bar. Id almost call it dangerous as the handling is pretty sketchy. When you turn the bar the tire pulls you in that direction and you have to fight it to keep it from dragging you into a ditch. Ive already ordered replacements (H Billies) and plan to convert to tubeless so hopefully this will cure it. Also, the spoke tension seemed to be very low. Ill ride it a few times then retrue & tension the wheels.

Trail ride - conditions - temp in the mid 30's. Trails were mostly dry and frozen hard with a few areas starting to thaw that were wet & muddy on top. Overall the ride went OK. The self steer from the tires is my only complaint. Grip was immense, though. I found myself throwing the bike hard into corners and it just stuck. Climbing steep hills was no problem. The rear tire dug in and gave me all the traction I needed, even in mud. I found that when I was going faster and steering the bike with hips & body english the self steer wasnt as bad and I felt a little more confident. Even caught a little air a couple times. After riding a rigid bike all summer the cush from the big tires was really nice. They do a great job of damping trail chatter. The rear hub is very quiet, also a nice change from the Sun Ringle & Hope hubs I have on my other bikes. Climbing longer hills the weight of the bike was apparent. My legs were junk today anyways but I could really feel the difference climbing.

Overall Im happy with the bike. There's room for improvement but for the price it seems like good value for the money.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Osiris sky said:


> Black On-One floaters at Planet X USA for 54.99 shipped. They're in stock for now. At this price, I thought I'd try 'em. I picked up a set for less than the cost of one Nate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Damn it. I just bought some nates. What to do maybe also buy the floaters to keep in case I need them?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I now have a spare floater hanging on the wall. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update jeffw-13. Its good to hear what people think of the bike. I cant waint to ride mine. I know its not going to be like my typical mountain bike rides but also know it wqill be fun just to get out all year long. It seems like more and more trails are becoming fat friendly here in UT so thats exciting also.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Cman8- If you have an experience like mine I don't think you will be disappointed! I sold my FS salsa because I had more fun on the boris..... Only recently have I been able to ride snow.... Neat to extend the season!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was reading on another thread some people trashing these BD Motobecanes. To me they look great. add a few better components and you still have a sub 1300 bike that rivals all the others ive looked at. Thats my plan at least. ride it, if I like it upgrade it and keep it.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

There are plus and minus to all designs/bikes. Is it perfect? Nope. Is it a well designed capable machine? Yup. I looked at it like this, it's the same frame as a 9zero7/khs 4 season. (My x9 has khs stamps on the seat post and stem) for considerably less cost. 
Do I dream of other bikes? Yep. Am I likely to get said bikes? Nope because said dream bikes cost more than a few vehicles I own! 
I enjoy riding my current bike more than any other bike I've ridden. It makes me smile and heck, if I can smile while torturing myself, bonus!
Enjoy


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> if I can smile while torturing myself, bonus!


That there my friend is the entire truth. people just need to relax and enjoy their rides. I love seeing people look at some of ,my bikes and act like I suck to be on such bikes and likewise see some others like the boris and act like why am I riding that. Just enjoy.

But enough topic derailment. have you upgraded anything on your bike yet other than tires? Did you go tubeless?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Jones bars, seat/pedals, 40t rear cog and loaded it with packs so I don't have to carry one on my back.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

cman8 said:


> I was reading on another thread some people trashing these BD Motobecanes. To me they look great. add a few better components and you still have a sub 1300 bike that rivals all the others ive looked at. Thats my plan at least. ride it, if I like it upgrade it and keep it.


How can you bash a 600 dollar fat bike that you can actually ride? Anything else cheaper is at Walmart. The only people I see bashing bikes direct bikes are people who are obviously trying to validate their own brand name purchase.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> How can you bash a 600 dollar fat bike that you can actually ride? Anything else cheaper is at Walmart. The only people I see bashing bikes direct bikes are people who are obviously trying to validate their own brand name purchase.


True. Thats my guess also. I cant see how they can call it a walmart bike especially as rcksqrl stated, his bike was actually stamped with KHS


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> The only people I see bashing bikes direct bikes are people who are obviously trying to validate their own brand name purchase.


Easy man, it cuts both ways. Don't think bashing other guys choice is cool either. Not everyone who buys another brand hates on BD or is compensating .


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not bashing anyone. I'm just saying that the only people I've seen bashing a bd bike owns a brand name fat bike. I've never met anyone who owns a bd bike or another smaller brand bash them. I'm not saying anything about people's purchase choices I'm just stating what I've seen. I didn't say every person who owns a brand name bike has to justify their purchase.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont think he means it like bashing them for their bikes. I think its more that they might be pissed that someone bought a BD bike for 600 bucks and they buy one thats 2400 but its pretty comparable. I definitely dont bash bikes, any bike you ride is a good bike as long as you ride it, not to mention to each their own, we all work and make our coin so whos to say what we spend our money on. thats what gets on my nerves.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah exactly. I don't care what people ride or what they bash for that matter, but I've seen way too many people, especially customers (not employees) at the lbs when I bring mine in who tell me the frame is gonna turn to dust or the welds are made of bubblegum, without even looking at it.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah exactly. I don't care what people ride or what they bash for that matter, but I've seen way too many people, especially customers (not employees) at the lbs when I bring mine in who tell me the frame is gonna turn to dust or the welds are made of bubblegum, without even looking at it.


hahaha. I had this exact thing. My buddy whom I trust and value is my bike mechanic and when I told him I was getting a Motobecane he was like "noooooooo, your welds are gonna break in a week". Which then he tried to sell me on a norco which I liked but not as much as the boris. I looked up the warranty and peoples experiences and I was like WTF? Im getting what I want and like. so now hell have to work on my Boris hahaha which will make him disappointed.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I'm not bashing anyone. I'm just saying that the only *people I've seen bashing a bd bike *owns a brand name fat bike. I've never met anyone who owns a bd bike or another smaller brand bash them. I'm not saying anything about people's purchase choices I'm just stating what I've seen. I didn't say every person who owns a brand name bike has to justify their purchase.


OK fair enough and I know where you're coming from. Lotta happy people riding BD bikes for a lot of different reasons. Same goes for other brands. Just trying to keep it positive that's all.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Houston, we have a problem...*

Took my 17" Boris X7 out on Friday for a 10 mile ride. Today, getting the ride together for another ride, I noticed the rear QR axle is bent.

It was not bent prior to the ride on Friday. I know. I checked. I took it out, weighed it, and photographed it.

It somehow bent on the its first ride. Pics follow. Hopefully you can see it in the following photos. Why would it bend like this?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

connolm said:


> Funny - I have a carbon 30.9 seatpost in my parts bin ready to go too!
> 
> Look up "beer can shim" and tell me if you believe it. (I'm on the fence.) Supposedly you can use a sliver of beer can to shim up the post.


Tried this tonight, took a few versions but it seems that a Sleeman's tall can cut down the side with top and bottom removed does the trick. That said haven't ridden it yet, just tried to test it (wrestle the crap out of it) but it didn't budge.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

connolm said:


> Took my 17" Boris X7 out on Friday for a 10 mile ride. Today, getting the ride together for another ride, I noticed the rear QR axle is bent.
> 
> It was not bent prior to the ride on Friday. I know. I checked. I took it out, weighed it, and photographed it.
> 
> ...


Probably bent from the force.. Not a big deal I don't think any of mine are completely straight


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> Not a big deal I don't think any of mine are completely straight


+ 1 The QR "needle" or axle, works in tension, so it will straighten itself as you close it.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone done any hub related service? When I've had the wheels off and felt the spin of the hub I can feel more bumpy friction than I'd expect, are these user serviceable?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Of course they are. You just need a cone wrench. But the axle generally doesn't spin all that smooth, the real test is when you mount it and spin it. If the hub isn't moving side to side on the axle, and when it spins it doesn't abruptly stop.. You want it to spin to a stop and then slightly roll the other direction. If it just stops dead, it's too tight. Or the brake is rubbing.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Quick ride last night. I am really surprised how well this beast handles! Climbs like a goat and sticks in the corners.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Has anyone upgraded their Boris X5 to 10 speed? I'm assuming a 10sp cassette will fit the current hub, so all I'd need is a derailleur, cassette, and shifter?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah just derailleur and shifter.. And chain. And cassette obviously.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool, thanks. Do Shimano and SRAM parts play nice together? I'd love to swap to XT shifters


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I started mixing and matching cassettes and using the miche 1st position 13 and 15t cogs, that way I can have a 40t first gear without giving up a 13 or 15t and having a hop between 13 and 17. I don't ride pavement so dumping the 11 and 13t works out well for me, and costs significantly less than upgrading the whole drivetrain.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You definitely can't mix 9 speed sram and shimano shifters and derailleurs. I'm not sure about 10 speed but I'm assuming they don't mix either.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got a Boris X5 coming which has a X7 (10 sp) FD on it, so I was thinking of just changing out the RD, cassette, chain and shifters


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do you want to go to 10 speed?


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Not sure if I will want to yet, but I've already got the upgrade bug. Guess I need to try out what I get before I go upgrading a bunch of stuff


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm asking because there are cheaper alternatives to dumping your entire drivetrain if you want to achieve lower gearing. First I did a 32t up front, then I mixed a cassette and a 38t and some miche gears to have an even ratio 15 to 38 cassette.. On my 8 speed fs, I did a 13 to 36 by mixing a spare 9 speed cassette and miche gears. I prefer 8 and 9 speed cause the parts are cheaper. I have an x5, and I'd dump money into tires, a better crankset, and wheelset way before the drivetrain unless it broke of course. But if you want lower gears there's cheaper alternatives.. If it's just bling, there's other weak links that should be addressed first.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I've got better tires coming already (Nate and BFL), so I'll give it some time before I decide what else to upgrade. I'm liking the looks of a Carver CF fork as an upgrade, along with wheels


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm looking at carbon forks for weight, but i think I want a bluto. I can't decide lol


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

I've read that Cane Creek makes a headset to adapt straight head tubes for the Bluto but have not seen any on the Boris. Lot's of BD threads, did I miss it?

The lefty conversion looks awesome but more involved than going Bluto assuming it clears the downtube etc.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

In this thread someone posted the part numbers. I haven't seen a Boris with a bluto though I don't think.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

The trail that everyone rides where I live is littered with roots, but when I demoed a Fatboy around it, I didn't feel the need for suspension. The tires let me take the worst lines possible and just ride over everything


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hardtale said:


> I've read that Cane Creek makes a headset to adapt straight head tubes for the Bluto but have not seen any on the Boris. Lot's of BD threads, did I miss it?
> 
> The lefty conversion looks awesome but more involved than going Bluto assuming it clears the downtube etc.


I will have the first one if it can be done. I've got a Bluto on the way and LBS is confirming in the morning if the Cane Creek parts will work.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

On One sells a carbon fatbike fork with non-tapered steertube for $250. Note the 55mm offset. On-One Carbon Fatty Fork | On - One

The lower headset to use tapered fork on a Boris is the EC44/40 lower assembly. The upper shouldnt need to be changed.

After riding a rigid 29er all summer the fat tires are all the suspension I need. Cant imagine adding the weight of a suspension fork to a 37 lb bike. For ~ half the price of the Bluto you could get a carbon rigid fork and Schwalbe Jumbo Jim tires (when they're available) & drop 5 pounds off the bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

What's the difference in weight from the chromo fork and bluto?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chromo fork - 1506 g / 3 lbs 5 oz (credit to greg-o for that info)

Bluto - 1796 g 3.96lb


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh.. Well at least the weight gain in marginal. I'm undecided which route to go. I was hoping there would be more suspension options by now actually


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Chromo fork - 1506 g / 3 lbs 5 oz (credit to greg-o for that info)
> 
> Bluto - 1796 g 3.96lb


Wow, that is incredible. I thought the difference in weight would have to be much more. Maybe a carbon fork is a good upgrade. Does anyone know how much of those weighs?

Edit: Nevermind, 652 grams according to On One for theirs.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Cody01 - I'm anxious to hear if the taper tube of the Bluto will fit the Boris headtube with a special headset. Let us know as soon as you know.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

4 of us got out for a good snow ride on Saturday. The two bikes on the right are Boris'. Far right is stock except for bud and nate tires. The Boris on the left has the same tires plus a carver carbon fork, carbon bars and seat post. We had a great ride.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like fun I can't wait to have some snow here


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally got to building it. This thing is a pig. But I'm so excited to ride it


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

As BPR say.... Dead last doesn't mean loser! I'm almost always the last in any group I ride with, could be the weight of the bike , (definately contributes) but my level of or lack of fitness contributes! Regardless I'm having more fun than most! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey, cman8. What kind of seat do you have on that "pig", and how do you like it?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats just the stock seat. I ordered a new one to see how I like it but if not ill just throw on a prologo. I like those seats a lot and have them on a few of my bikes


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Riding her into work tomorrow. plan is to hopefully ride in 2-3 times a week in the winter to stay in somewhat shape and also do some rides after work probably.

This is what Im upgrading and some are already on order:

Seat
Pedals
Brakes
Crank
Tires

Maybe the shifters too but well see down the line as I dont mind X5 and X7 for what im using it as.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

That matte black is nice!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rcksqrl said:


> That matte black is nice!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Yeah I wanted the ocean blue, but I also like this matte black. Looks nice and oh so many schemes you can make.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

*Boris X9 in Cave Creek, AZ*

Here's my new ride. I can't believe how smooth this thing rides, especially on these rocky Arizona trails. No additional suspension needed.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

cman8 said:


> Thats just the stock seat. I ordered a new one to see how I like it but if not ill just throw on a prologo. I like those seats a lot and have them on a few of my bikes


Oh, ok. By the picture it looks like a larger seat than stock. I'll take a look at the prologo's. Thanks.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

what type of seat do you like riding?


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

cman8 said:


> what type of seat do you like riding?


Haven't tried any other seats than the X9 stock. Thinking about trying one with a larger saddle. Maybe this:

Amazon.com : Planet Bike Men's A.R.S. Anatomic Relief Bicycle Saddle (Black/Black) : Bike Saddles And Seats : Sports & Outdoors

or this:

Amazon.com : Selle Royal Respiro Relaxed Cool Xsenium Bicycle Saddle, Black : Bike Saddles And Seats : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Saddles are a really personal thing. It all depends on your sit bones as well as what riding you do. I would suggest go to a LBS and ask to try some saddles out. getting the correct saddle is crucial and will make or break your ride.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

miataeric1 said:


> Cool, thanks. Do Shimano and SRAM parts play nice together? I'd love to swap to XT shifters


ask a good mechanic. I have a bike that has sram and shimano stuff from the factory(specialized epic xtr rear derailier, sram crankset and front derailier, sox shifters) as well as a road bike with a campy group but shimano 11 speed cassette


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Cman8 - keep us posted on what crank you upgrade to when the time comes. I'd like to upgrade as well.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

cman8 said:


> Saddles are a really personal thing. It all depends on your sit bones as well as what riding you do. I would suggest go to a LBS and ask to try some saddles out. getting the correct saddle is crucial and will make or break your ride.


go to a big specialized store. love them or hate them they have some of the best saddles out there. get your sit bones measured and get the lowest amount of padding you can stand so you don't sink into the saddle.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

The speed v that came on my x7 is much bigger than my other speed v. I thought they would ride the same, but I didn't care for the stock saddle. I have found through trial and error that heavily padded seats are only comfortable for a very short time. I like my after market speed v, smp trk, and mtb volt. Those have performed the best for "me" on every bike I've used them on.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

connolm said:


> Cman8 - keep us posted on what crank you upgrade to when the time comes. I'd like to upgrade as well.


I went with x9 cranks for versatility and have had zero issues. Love em.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Osiris sky said:


> I went with x9 cranks for versatility and have had zero issues. Love em.


Thats what im thinking. either X9 cranks set up 1x or I have also like the Race Face Cranks.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

donn12 said:


> ask a good mechanic. I have a bike that has sram and shimano stuff from the factory(specialized epic xtr rear derailier, sram crankset and front derailier, sox shifters) as well as a road bike with a campy group but shimano 11 speed cassette


Do to mean shimano slx shifters? You can mix cassettes and chainrings, but derailleurs and shifters won't work.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Has anyone seen or heard if the Bluto equipped Boris X9s will be shipping soon?

I've checked the usual suspects for info, but have seen nothing myself. I'm assuming that they aren't off the boat yet.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you order one? When I ordered my boris they emailed me plenty of updates. You could always call them too.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

My wife ordered one for me, so of course I'm not getting any of the email updates. She sent me the tracking number, which doesn't do much good (until it ships that is).

Just was a curiosity, I figured I was in the same boat as anyone else who'd ordered one.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

All parts for Bluto ordered today. Should be a finished product in a week I suppose.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone put on an On-one carbon fork on their Boris X with a 1 1'8" fork. Looking at picking one up, but unsure of the disc brake position. Just don't understand whether or not the stock brakes will fit.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you post a pic? Should fit fine. Might need an adapter?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> Anyone put on an On-one carbon fork on their Boris X with a 1 1'8" fork. Looking at picking one up, but unsure of the disc brake position. Just don't understand whether or not the stock brakes will fit.


Just spoke with Planet X in Portland. Says it should work fine. The new stock will not be in for a while, so I'll check back later.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

WSUPolar said:


> Has anyone seen or heard if the Bluto equipped Boris X9s will be shipping soon?
> 
> I've checked the usual suspects for info, but have seen nothing myself. I'm assuming that they aren't off the boat yet.


I ordered one too and got a tracking number about 2 weeks ago - nothin' doin'. When ordering, it said they'll ship between 11/25 and 12/10. I'm sure anxious though, hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

I just wanted to pass on some info. I bought a Bud and Lou and they appear to fit fine on my Boris. They may need to stretch a bit but I think I have just under a quarter of an inch before I hit the chain and a little more before I hit the chainstay or seatstay on the non drive side. YMMV! (I measured the crap out of mine so I kinda thought it'd fit)

I'm posting this because the consensus seems to be that it is unlikely that the Lou can fit on the Boris. Anyway, here is a data point in favor of them fitting. Who knows, they might rub when riding. But I won't know until finals are over. :smallviolin:

Some details about the fitment:
Large boris X9 Gen 1 (with the adjustable rear dropouts) basically stock
Bud and Lou tires 12psi.
Q tube SL
No dishing of the rear rim has been done at this point
The bike is in the lowest gear front and rear

Here are some photos of the bike with the tires on it. The chain clearance photo isn't great but its the best of the ones I've taken.

I hope this is helpful to someone.

Clearances:
Overview
Left Seatstay
Right Seatstay
Chain


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

cman8 said:


> Thats what im thinking. either X9 cranks set up 1x or I have also like the Race Face Cranks.


$181 bucks shipped. Add it to the cart & $100 comes off the price. Bottom bracket included.

SRAM X9 2x10 Crankset - Fat Bike - Bicycles and gear for every type of riding - Giant, Lapierre, Santa Cruz, Diamondback, Raleigh, Felt, Fox & more


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got my new saddle. Quick ship and much more to my liking than the speed v. Once it snows the nates with tan sidewalls will go on. 10 miles to work today and loved it. Rode great didn't feel like a 37 lbs beast. I can feel the self steer of the v8s though but nothing I can't handle in my commute to work especially knowing I'll throw on the nates soon.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

What's the final word on the Bluto/headset? Someone was waiting to hear from their bike shop about headsets...

Anyone???

Bueller???


Bueller???


I looked at the headtube last night. Looks like it can accommodate tapered steering tubes.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I know I've seen a couple people say they are using the Carver O'Beast carbon fork. Can't find who, but for those who have it how is it? Other than weight savings can you tell a difference in the ride? Did you use the stock headset or upgrade? Does the brake caliper need any other kind of adapter? Is the length similar so that the steering feels the same? Based on the specs I see online with this fork I assume it goes on with no problems but I'd like to hear from someone who has done it to confirm. I'm saving my pennies but a carbon fork is my next upgrade and the Carver looks like a nice piece.


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

grejji said:


> I just wanted to pass on some info. I bought a Bud and Lou and they appear to fit fine on my Boris. They may need to stretch a bit but I think I have just under a quarter of an inch before I hit the chain and a little more before I hit the chainstay or seatstay on the non drive side. YMMV! (I measured the crap out of mine so I kinda thought it'd fit)
> 
> I'm posting this because the consensus seems to be that it is unlikely that the Lou can fit on the Boris. Anyway, here is a data point in favor of them fitting. Who knows, they might rub when riding. But I won't know until finals are over. :smallviolin:
> 
> ...


I'm definitely interested in an update after you give it a couple miles.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

connolm said:


> What's the final word on the Bluto/headset? Someone was waiting to hear from their bike shop about headsets...
> 
> Anyone???
> 
> ...


It can be done. Buy the Cane Creek lower assembly EC44/40 (no need to replace the top), front 150mm thru-axle hub of your choosing, Bluto travel of your choosing. Either bring the parts to the LBS and have them do it, or tear into it and DIY.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ya, all parts are ordered. Should be done in a week. I can't imagine lacing a hub. I'll let them do it.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

The headset was not real difficult to swap. Even with a headset tool, the cups were not that difficult to remove. I used a brass drift, a hammer, and a block of wood under the frame. Install was pretty easy too, using a freezer to pre-cool the new headset (shrink it a tiny bit). The hardest part for me was parting the fork from its crown race. That bad boy was on there good!


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I should have my X5 tomorrow. Nate/BFL got here today, and color matched saddle and grips look like they'll be here Thursday. I'm excited as heck!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rode to work again. This is a fun bike. Got my new pedals (answer rove) And put my loaded handle bars that I had in my parts bin. also found an X9 shifter in RD that I had there. Didn't even remember that. Much crisper shifting and I'm going 1x soon so I dont care for the front d. Christmas looking handlebar just for the season  next up is brakes and crank and then I think I'm set.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Wooo - Bluto spec'd Boris is shipping



> Hi, Thanks for being a smart cyclist and saving hundreds on your new Motobecane Fat Bike.
> 
> Update on your order -
> 
> ...


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't find the pics and info on setting up my boris x9 tubeless? I remember some good pics. foam strip, tape, split tubes...tell m exactly what to do. my on one floaters showed up (the box for 2 was huge) and I am anxious to set them up


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

you mean this one?

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/tubeless-tuesday-827178.html


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

cman8 - is your front fork OK? I know the picture angle is not dead-nuts straight on, but it looks like there is more space between the left fork leg and tire.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah its good. Thats acutally something I checked first since so many people had that issue, but mine was good when I put it together.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Cool - yeah that's why I asked. My box looked fine but the plastic separator in the fork dropouts was shattered so I knew it had taken a whack somewhere. The left leg was off by a couple mms. Easy to tweak back to perfect.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*For the guys with new forks on order...*

I've been looking into a *new fork* for my Boris as well. I realized looking through many of the posts that the parts list is not quite complete.

For any fork with 1.5" taper tube, you'll not only need the _bottom headset cups_ - you'll also need:

_Crown race_ (you can't use the take-off part from the old fork as it's 1-1/8".)
_Star nut_ (you can't use the old one as they don't come out)

And if you go carbon with a carbon steerer - you should use a _compression plug rather than a star nut_.

For any fork with _thru-axle_: you'll need a _new front hub_ (unless someone can identify a conversion kit)

I'm pondering a quick-release carbon fork so I shouldn't need a new hub.

As far as I can tell, the Bluto is 1.5" tapered and requires a new hub for thru axle. Looks like the Carver O'beast and On-One Fatty Fork are 1-1/8" with quick-release so they don't require anything else except a compression nut.

Hope that helps! Good luck and keep us posted on how things work out. I'm following along very _very_ closely awaiting your reports!


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

connolm said:


> I've been looking into a *new fork* for my Boris as well. I realized looking through many of the posts that the parts list is not quite complete.
> 
> For any fork with 1.5" taper tube, you'll not only need the _bottom headset cups_ - you'll also need:
> 
> ...


I spoke with the USA branch of On-One about their fork. They don't currently have any in stock. There was a problem with the current batch and their waiting for the new ones to come out. Might be a different story for the English branch. As a side note, they are on top of it, which is good. My understanding is that my wheel and hubs will be a direct fit (Boris X9).


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Anybody in the Denver area willing to meet up so I can check out their Boris? I got shut out of the last order for a 17" X7. Waiting (not so patiently for the next batch) but would love to check one out in person.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You can come to long island and ride my x5 lol

I'm 5'8 and a 17" with a 40mm stem is perfect for me.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

If I still lived in North Jersey I may take you up on it!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

At least you're not in jersey haha.. I'm trying to move to colorado actually. Trying to get my gf to sell her apt in queens


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

My hometown of Ringwood actually has some great riding but CO has been great.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Property taxes are too high here, and i'm done with long island really. Been looking at a few places but I have some friends who moved to CO and they seem to love it.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

DDondero said:


> Anybody in the Denver area willing to meet up so I can check out their Boris? I got shut out of the last order for a 17" X7. Waiting (not so patiently for the next batch) but would love to check one out in person.


They have a 15'' and 17'' Boris X7 available on their scratch and dent site
The 17'' is $650 shipped and is "New with scratches on front wheel and front rim needs truing" If you don't mind truing a rim, it's a decent deal. BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

They also have a White 17'' X5 for $549 with "17in Mens White 9814 / New with scratches on down tube and scuffs on fork"

and a 17'' X5 indigo Blue for $500 "17in Mens Indigo Blue 92414 / New with NO LEFT CRANK ARM / scuffs on frame and drop outs / additional 50 dollars off"

BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Any experience with bike island.com?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's owned by bikes direct it's their overstock and scratch and dent stuff


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah, good to know.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> You can come to long island and ride my x5 lol
> 
> I'm 5'8 and a 17" with a 40mm stem is perfect for me.


I'm 5'11'' and the Large to me feels big, wish I would of went with a medium. im going to try new bars and short stem 40mm and see if it helps.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah the difference between the medium and large was way too much for me. I mainly look for standing and top bar length and compared it to my trek. I ride a 17.5 trek so it seemed to match up geo wise. I use a 60mm stem on that bike and its perfect, so I knew I was in the ballpark. The 15" just looked too small looking at it in the pictures I saw, and I bought it before they shipped so there weren't many people who had it to reference their height and size they bought.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a little over 5'9". Just ordered the 17" X7 from Bike Island.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

thank you - that is a lot of info! there was another one that was a series of 4 pics? My new tires came in so I just threw them on with tubes



cman8 said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/tubeless-tuesday-827178.html


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

According to my tracking number, there will be a matte black Boris X9 Bluto in Eagle, CO next Monday - you're welcome to try it out if I ever get off it!

I also bought this and the matching thur-axle, expected delivery in the next week or 2. Plan to take off the Bluto and sell it, install this. Never installed a fork before, connolm's info is useful. In the 4th and 5th photos, it appears to include a bottom headset cup?

2015 Fatbike Carbon Fork 15 150mm Skewer D Brake Snow Bike Carbon Fork New Sale | eBay


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks. Just ordered a 17" Orange Boris X7 from Bike Island.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on the Orange X7! Thanks for directing me that way.

update: Orange Crush is scheduled for delivery tomorrow! Christmas is coming early! Let it snow!


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I switched the stock V Missions with On One Floaters for my large X9 and the weight dropped from 36 lbs 03 oz to 35 lbs 11 oz. This is the complete bike including cages, garmin mounts, pedals etc. the tires made a very noticeable difference. I used the stock tubes for now. FYI the complete bike weighs 19 lbs, 11 oz with both wheels (and tires, cassette etc) removed .


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

wow 1 pound thats nuts.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

cman8 said:


> wow 1 pound thats nuts.


"the weight dropped from 36 lbs 03 oz to 35 lbs 11 oz." more like half a pound.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bathroom scale weight on my 19" X5 with Nate/BFL tires, stock tubes, swapped out saddle (presumed heavier, but known to be comfortable) and Candy 2 pedals was 36 lbs. Did a 10+ mile night ride to break her in tonight. I'm super excited and my toes have finally thawed out! Mud/wet feet + 40 degree temps = frozen toes. One happy camper here!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I dropped a little over 2 full pounds replacing the stock Vee Rubber Missions with H-Billies. ($140/pair at Bike Bling with coupon 'realdeal') I also removed the stock red rim strip, rubber strip and tube and replaced them with a strip made from colored tape & secured with clear packing tape. Both tires weighed 1220 grams on my Park scale, a full 100 grams under the manufacturers claimed 1320. The bike also steers much better, with the Missions self-steer condition nearly eliminated.

I replaced the tubes with Continental downhill/freeride tubes ($11.50/ea on ebay) Still heavy but only half the weight of the stock tubes. Continental MTB Freeride Tube 26 x 2 3 2 7" Presta 42mm Damaged Packaging | eBay

I have a pair of Sun Ringle Mulefut rims on the way and will convert to tubeless once I have them laced in. The tires fit way too loose on the Weinmann rims for me to feel comfortable riding them tubeless. Im estimating the Mulefut rims should be good for almost another pound of weight savings.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Took the VEE 8's off and put the floaters on last night.
Figured I might as well add some flare instead of using the boring white rim strips it came with.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet. Bandit style.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Tips-Up said:


> According to my tracking number, there will be a matte black Boris X9 Bluto in Eagle, CO next Monday - you're welcome to try it out if I ever get off it!
> 
> I also bought this and the matching thur-axle, expected delivery in the next week or 2. Plan to take off the Bluto and sell it, install this. Never installed a fork before, connolm's info is useful. In the 4th and 5th photos, it appears to include a bottom headset cup?
> 
> 2015 Fatbike Carbon Fork 15 150mm Skewer D Brake Snow Bike Carbon Fork New Sale | eBay


Welp, China lied and they didn't actually have the fork in stock or ship it, although the gave me a tracking number. Much easier to find 135mm spaced carbon forks than 150, but that requires new front hub. +1 for LBS, -1 for us thinking we are "saving" money!

I still would rather have carbon rigid over the Bluto. I'm anxious to get the bike and see if the front hub is a legit 150 or a 135 with spacers.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

cman8 said:


> Thats pretty sweet. Bandit style.


Thanks! I thought it would look nice with the red ergon grips and red wellgo pedals.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

What did you use, just regular cloth?


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

cman8 said:


> What did you use, just regular cloth?


I used designer Duck Tape from Hobby lobby.

Wow, what a difference.
I put the floaters on the bike today at lunch, inflated to 8psi and ripped up the icy alley which is at an incline and they worked amazingly well. No slipping and sliding like the VEE 8s. Even on pavement they have no self steer. 
I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I just swapped out my Big Adventures and tubes that it came with to Q tubes superlite tubes and a Surly Bud up front and an On One Floater in the rear. Bike went from 36.55 lbs to 35.86 lbs, not a huge weight loss, but I have much better and larger tires with some tread that will actually work in the snow. Can't wait to see how it rides.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> I replaced the tubes with Continental downhill/freeride tubes ($11.50/ea on ebay)


Apologies for the major newb question but in regards to switching to eg 26 x 2.7 tubes, besides weight savings how do they perform compared to 26 x 4 tubes?

Is it the fact that we inflate fat tubes to such a low psi that allows for such a different size tube to be used?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Obviously a more stretched out tube is more prone to puncture. I don't know if we will ever know exactly what percentage of flats are caused purely by over inflating a tube, but if you ride them and don't get flats, then that should be good enough evidence that they're performing adequately.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

The local shops here in Northern MN sell the continental downhill tubes to fat bikers too.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

If you're running very light tubes and happen to get a flat (which I did after many rides), when you go to clean the area for the patch, don't get carried away with the sandpaper. I did and had to patch that area too.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> Obviously a more stretched out tube is more prone to puncture. I don't know if we will ever know exactly what percentage of flats are caused purely by over inflating a tube, but if you ride them and don't get flats, then that should be good enough evidence that they're performing adequately.


Thanks ou2mame - sounds like the only benefit is to save a bit of weight or am I missing something?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Pretty much yeah. It's not gonna benefit the performance of the tube to be stretched further, but you'll loose the weight difference.


----------



## val421 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd like to upgrade the stem on my Boris X7 to something shorter. Can anyone point me in the right direction? 

Thanks!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

1 1/8th x 31.8mm clamp, length is personal preference. I have a 40mm on mine.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I got out for a ride on the new tires today. I have to say it was a completely different ride. I felt like I was mountain biking..haha. It made everything right about the bike.


----------



## stumpy69 (Oct 18, 2014)

how are the wheels anyone have any problem yet? I see these for sale and am not sure if i want to buy them.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone know what the BCD of the Lasco cranks are?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't had a problem besides a defective wheel, but they replaced it quick. The freehub was warped it seemed. They're not the best wheels but they aren't terrible either.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh.. Bcd is 104


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was changing a tube and dropped the wheel and it bent rather easy, i did the best i could and fixed it but in the process put a small crack in it. Tire beaded up so all is good.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Lasco cranks are 104mm / 64mm bcd. Pretty standard 4-arm stuff.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Re. the HL80s rims, I disassembled mine to clean up the drilled holes. The holes had some jagged edges which were cutting into the rim strips in spots. Used a small sanding roll on my Dremel to knock off most of it and then finished with some sandpaper. Mind-numbing PITA to be honest. Whatever machine they used to true the rear rim boogered up a lot of the nipple heads (the slotted side) so I smoothed those down as well so they wouldn't cut into the rim strip either. There was a good bit of aluminum shavings inside the rim too (before I made my own!) so I was real glad I took the time to do all this and clean things up.

I stuck the wheels in a truing stand when done. The spoke tension wasn't bad but some spokes were pretty loose on the back rim. The main difference I noticed truing these rims vs. normal rims is that a little turn goes a looooong way. Also, it seems the holes take away some structural rigidity - tightening a spoke would pull just that small section of rim in a surprising amount. So it was hard to true the rims by making small tweaks to several neighboring spokes like a normal skinny mtb rim. Confession - I've never built or trued a fat wheel before.

I think these rims will work well enough for long enough, but at some point I'll upgrade. Nice to see more rim options popping up... time is on our side.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Does the Boris X9 have a front facing disc brake (on front wheel). Tried googling it, but no luck. From what I've seen the On-one Fatty has a rear facing brake, and it looks like it sits to the rear while the Boris looks like it sits towards the front.

Lots of terminology to learn since my first full suspension bike.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Ummmm the boris isnt a full suspension bike...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Ummmm the boris isnt a full suspension bike...
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Actually that means terminology has changed since my first full suspension bike (It was purchased in 1996 Proflex 856).

Would have been infinitely more helpful if you knew if the brakes were front facing.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Front facing? I'm not familiar with that terminology


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Was questioning that as well....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for the picts, it's loaded in the car for a ride tomorrow. Brakes mount on back side if fork.... Guessing that is a rear mounted brake?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe you are talking about brake spacing? The Boris's front wheel and fork are set up for a hub with front disc spacing.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never seen a brake on the front of the fork if that's what you mean. You could always look at the pics on their site


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> Maybe you are talking about brake spacing? The Boris's front wheel and fork are set up for a hub with front disc spacing.


Thank you. The reason I was asking is I'm starting to look at a new wheelset for the Boris and the question that was put to me was:

Do you know if your front fork is spaced for front disc spacing or rear disc spacing? This is important. If you aren't sure, contact your seller and get that info.

Too many terms at this time. Speed reading doesn't help. It was indeed spaced not faced. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

No worries. 5mm spacers are available to mate mismatched brakes but it would be good to not need those.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Speaking of brake spacing in front, how many of you find the caliper in the way when installing / removing the wheel in the fork? Maybe it's just the bigger front tire I'm running, but it won't clear without deflation.

Fred


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

No real issue... I just angle the wheel in. And I have a Bud on my front rim.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

I rode the boris with the bud and lou for about 6 miles today at what I'll call a fatbike pace. Lots of warthogging and stopping to get pictures and just leisurely cruising. I spent a large portion of the time in my granny gear. I had zero issues with the tires rubbing the chain, chainstays or seatstays. This is in Pittsburgh so it was very wet and mucky. The tires do a nice job of clearing the mud. I was worried about the mud holding and rubbing in the tight clearance areas but the tires just don't seem to cling to the mud. Oh and all that self-steer business is history.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Where did you ride grejji? Me & my friend Adam did some trail work at Brady's Run today. It got pretty muddy when it warmed up.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

grejji said:


> I rode the boris with the bud and lou for about 6 miles today at what I'll call a fatbike pace. Lots of warthogging and stopping to get pictures and just leisurely cruising. I spent a large portion of the time in my granny gear. I had zero issues with the tires rubbing the chain, chainstays or seatstays. This is in Pittsburgh so it was very wet and mucky. The tires do a nice job of clearing the mud. I was worried about the mud holding and rubbing in the tight clearance areas but the tires just don't seem to cling to the mud. Oh and all that self-steer business is history.


Yeah where at, I rode south park today and it was VERY muddy.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, another one! Maybe we should start a Pittsburgh area Boris owners club lol. Fatbiking has really exploded around here this year.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks for volunteering! I rode there during Month of Mud and the track we were on was choice.

There was a good bit of rain lately and I knew alot of folks were doing trailwork so I didn't want to ruin the trails. I chose to tear up my old dirt biking spot instead. They posted "no ATVs" signs and I think they had someone watching it for a while so I haven't ridden the 125 there in over a year. I've seen folks strolling around and I thought no one would mind me quietly investigating the old golf course equipment. The place is better for exploring than it is for mountain biking. It seems to be either game trails, logging roads/gas lines/ dirtbike singletrack.(ie zero flow) You could PM me if you want some details but it kinda sucks for riding.

Here is a photo dump of some fun stuff I found.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2pmtov1gz9anomh/2014-12-07 12.03.40.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0z8d0hi63yk4g9g/2014-12-07 12.09.32.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bhijvcytnxhr2up/2014-12-07 12.11.57.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i8adtu155er1p37/2014-12-07 12.23.23.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/29rx7fogxeuljag/2014-12-07 12.25.24.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2vvuvtlbkwvilk8/2014-12-07 12.28.41.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b6mge1r3i1mk1ka/2014-12-07 12.30.55.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c01tp3s0958r1fy/2014-12-07 12.32.24.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ra1gm1srahj2gud/2014-12-07 12.33.20.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nccligv5qkeku3q/2014-12-07 12.34.30.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7honmslbxhtb7sg/2014-12-07 12.40.29.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5msvu5uj0st96qn/2014-12-07 12.40.54.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tvkwmo1389adati/2014-12-07 12.44.53.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugy4qyme7lbk6o2/2014-12-07 13.02.34.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4g4nfuon6s03k4o/2014-12-07 13.10.32.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mtjlf5a4j9ge9ln/2014-12-07 14.25.49.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup that's good riding up where they do the M.O.M. but only maybe 1/4 of the mileage in the park. We've put in a lot of new stuff up that way in the past few years. We're working on making the other side of the park (near the ballfields) better. We finished a new trail today by putting in a long rock garden through an area with drainage problems then scouted out another area that's gonna be epic when its done. :thumbsup: Another guy that's more of a downhiller has put in a couple sick jump lines up that way. 

The ground was frozen until around 11. Kinda wish I had ridden first. Maybe tomorrow night if Im not too sore. Moved a lot of rock today lol


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> Yup that's good riding up where they do the M.O.M. but only maybe 1/4 of the mileage in the park. We've put in a lot of new stuff up that way in the past few years. We're working on making the other side of the park (near the ballfields) better. We finished a new trail today by putting in a long rock garden through an area with drainage problems then scouted out another area that's gonna be epic when its done. :thumbsup: Another guy that's more of a downhiller has put in a couple sick jump lines up that way.
> 
> The ground was frozen until around 11. Kinda wish I had ridden first. Maybe tomorrow night if Im not too sore. Moved a lot of rock today lol


Awesome! Glad to hear we're getting some more gravity type stuff. It seemed to me the Brady's Run trail designers keep it a bit spicier than the usual xc drone.

On an different note, I am wondering if it would be possible to make use of the local ski resorts (boyce, 7 springs, hidden valley) to get some snow miles in. Not riding down the slopes, but maybe riding some nearby trails that get accumulation by proximity. idk Maybe I am still salty about getting my Boris after the final melt last year.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

jeffw-13 said:


> Wow, another one! Maybe we should start a Pittsburgh area Boris owners club lol. Fatbiking has really exploded around here this year.


LOL I ride with a group of guys and we all own fat bikes, Pugsley, Fatboy and a Farley.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I put on the nates today. I got the tan sidewall but can't make it seat all alike. Is this normal? Anyone?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I put some air in, squeeze the tire some, more air, squeeze more, etc.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I've been doing that and still looks as is. Does it matter. It feels like it seated right.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

As long as it spins ok


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah isn't spinning whack or nothing. Tire went on easy front and rear actually. But don't know if it's the tan that makes me notice this or what. Well find out tomorrow on my ride into work see how that goes.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

From the quick ride around the block these are a definite upgrade from the vee 8s almost eliminated the self steer and rides just as fast and smoother. A bit noisier but who cares I wear earphones anyway. No snow as its been really warm here in Utah but if reviews do these right I'm gonna like em A lotespecially on the snowy trails.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My Devist8ers do the same thing on my rims I haven't had an issue. Waiting for snow as well in long Island


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Where'd you get the tan Nates? I think those would look awesome on my burnt orange X7.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

cman8 said:


> I put on the nates today. I got the tan sidewall but can't make it seat all alike. Is this normal? Anyone?


Yeah it was a little hard to get perfectly seated with the OEM tubes. I found that using the smaller tubes (Q-Tubes 26x2.7), it was easier to get it seated.

I was looking at those also. That combo with your brown seat probably looks awesome. Need some pics of the whole bike!

Quick ride on Friday on an out-back route since there were limited trails in good condition.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

DDondero said:


> Where'd you get the tan Nates? I think those would look awesome on my burnt orange X7.


Got em on sale for the black friday sales. I think their back up though.

Surly Nate Tire 26 X 3.8" Tan Sidewall > Components > Tires and Tubes > Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

What did you use for the green rim strip. I just switched the oem strip to the blue side but want a green or red.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I have noticed a difference in the overall diameter of the rim bead seat between a standard rim and one touted as tubeless or tubeless ready. The latter have an obviously greater diameter and the tires are a much tighter fit. The Weinmann rims that come with the Boris (and probably all BD fat bikes) are small enough that the fat tires fit very loosely. I don't see this as a problem, it's just an observation. But I'm convinced it would complicate attempts to run these wheels tubeless as it would likely require some foam or tape buildup of the bead seat diameter to snug the tires.

Fred


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

cman8 said:


> What did you use for the green rim strip. I just switched the oem strip to the blue side but want a green or red.


Used duct tape. Place the duct tape colored side down on a table then taped clear packaging tape on the sticky side of the duct tape.

Once that is done, using the packaging tape, attached the duct tape onto the rim (start at the non-cutout side), wrap around the entire rim, cut to fit, then taped using packing tape.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine is being delivered tomorrow!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

cman8 said:


> I put on the nates today. I got the tan sidewall but can't make it seat all alike. Is this normal? Anyone?


Same issue with On One Floater and Surly Bud. The rim appears to be smaller than it should. Front and rear both have same "symptom". Maybe this is normal in the world of fat bikes... I'm new at this.

While installing Bud on front, I aired it up to over 30 psi... with disastrous results. I had about 3 oz. of Stan's in the tube. Well, some of you probably know where this story is heading...

So I was putting a little more air in, trying to get the bead to seat as I would on a normal mtb tire (using soapy water as lube). At several psi over the rated max, I picked up the wheel/tire combo to look at it, when all of a sudden I noticed the tire moving off the rim on the far side. Shiiiii.... BAMMMM! The tire shifted off the rim and the tube blew out. Sounded like an explosion. My ears were ringing and I was covered in a fine latex mist. What a sight. Luckily I had glasses on as they were coated.

Round 2 - used straight dish soap as lube, layed the rim flat, and aired the tire up slowly, pulling it into place evenly as well as I could. Much better result. And the garage didn't smell like a balloon factory either.

I am wondering if other rims are better/worse in this respect...?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Airing up tires on the Boris.

Had same situation on 3 different tires. Missions, Floaters and Larry.

Used Schwalbe 13av tubes and they mounted unevenly. Aired all the tires up to a very low 1/2 psi of pressure and massaged them into a better position. Then aired them to 4 to 5 psi and rode around the block. Combination of low pressure and riding centered the tires. That worked on all 3 tires.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to know. I thought about that, but it was pouring outside... so stuck to the garage. I did use a Kenda/Q-tubes 26x2.75 (normal, not SL) on the FLoater and had to resort to the old 4.0 tube on the Bud. The smaller tube was a little useless and awkward for centering the tire as pressure increased (took awhile to get the tube swelled up I guess) while the bigger tube was a little easier.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good to know. Thats what Ill do next.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

How many of you run the Q tubes as opposed to the stock 4.0 ones?


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am currently running a Q tube in the front and stock 4.0 in the rear. This is because I screwed up the stem on the Q tube for the rear. IMO find some downhill tubes which should be more durable.

FYI the Q tube went flat during a ride, and I used a normal presta tube that was rated about 2.25". It worked well, just funky pumping it up to fit the tire.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I just took my time with the SL Q-tubes. I assumed they would need to stretch so I added a few strokes at a time with my floor pump. Initial fill of air was just enough to hold the tire on the rim. Then I'd wait a few minutes while I worked on something else and then come back and pump in a few more strokes and repeat. Luckily, I wasn't in a hurry...

Fred


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm using SL q-tubes in both tires - running Nate/Bud. Haven't had any trouble yet.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I chose the normal 2.75" tubes over the SL versions because the normal 2.75" tubes are only like 30g heavier (about an ounce). I offset some of the weight savings over the stock tubes by adding about 3 ounces of sealant into the tube in an effort to make it thorn-proof. Actually, someone weighed the X5's Innova 4" tubes at 370g in which case my tubes at 280g plus about 90g of sealant means they'd back up to about the same total weight. My X7 came with Vee tubes... not sure what they weigh but I'd guess they are closer to the ~1 pound (~450g) of most of the other 4" tubes.

*Edit: Price Point says the Vee 4" tubes weigh 460g.*


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

is there a decent low cost wheel set anyone would recommend for a Boris? Stans has one for $600 or so but I don't know if it is wide enough. I would love a good lighter alternative to stock if it would be better for tubeless


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I ordered a pair of Sun Ringle Mulefut rims that Ill lace up to the stock hubs. $130/ea at Universal Cycles but you get 10% off with code vip 10 which brings the price to $232/pair or add some more stuff you need to get the price up to $300 (like a big bottle of Stans and a couple valve stems) and get 15% of with vip15


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Got the bike today. Frame quality looks great, matte black is smoooooth. Weighed a bunch of stuff as I was assembling. Weights in pounds.

Stock
8.36 Front wheel (tire, tube, rubber rim strip, red rim strip, disc; no reflect)
9.57 Rear (same + cassette)
0.90 stock tubes
0.28 rubber rim strip
0.79 seat post
0.86 seat
0.15 QR
0.20 Bluto thru-axle
36.31 total without pedals

Ridin'
swapped in Qtubes (not SL)
removed rubber rim strip (looks to be OK, little worried about spokes poking thru red rim strip but so far so good)
Crankbros Candy pedals
35.10 total without pedals, 35.74 with

Tires aired up to 20 to let the new tubes fill out. Rode around the hood with the dog, fun bike. Bluto is cush but I think I'm going to sell and swap for carbon fork. Should drop another pound or 2 - not that I plan on Boris replacing my race bike (carbon HT29). Front axle is 150, not 135 w spacers (well, there is a spacer on the non-disc side but attached securely).


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

All is well. Nothing blew up with the nates. Ride is much better than stock vees. Other than more noise from the more aggressive knobs I'll trade it anyday. Self steer is all but gone and doesn't feel much worse to pedal and that's on pavement. All I need know is my single ring and the rear rack I want to get. Well see if Santa(the wife) agrees as I've already spoiled myself enough. but it's great to get out and do some exercise at a time where the days are short and would other wise be spent being lazy and unproductive.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tips-Up said:


> Got the bike today. Frame quality looks great, matte black is smoooooth. Weighed a bunch of stuff as I was assembling. Weights in pounds.
> 
> Stock
> 8.36 Front wheel (tire, tube, rubber rim strip, red rim strip, disc; no reflect)
> ...


I was wondering if anyone purchased the FS Boris. That looks sweet! I am vacillating between buying one and just upgrading my current Boris. Why are you contemplating switching the Bluto for carbon?


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Save $, bring the bike under $1000. Also, I like the rigid feel, it's lighter weight, carbon still compliant with bumps, unsure how suspension reacts to cold temps and believe the big tires will give plenty of shock absorption.

However, at this time, there doesn't appear to be a good replacement option. China is still developing forks and not sure if I want to be the early adopter. Alaskan fork doesn't come with thru-axle and they aren't selling compatible axle's either. Lamere looks sweet but about same price as the Bluto!


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

My brother and I got our Boris' on the trail Sunday. Lots of snow and great trail. I was running about 6.5 psi in my devist8ers with Q-tubes and had really good snow and ice traction.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

donn12 said:


> is there a decent low cost wheel set anyone would recommend for a Boris? Stans has one for $600 or so but I don't know if it is wide enough. I would love a good lighter alternative to stock if it would be better for tubeless


You can get the Sun Ringle Mulefut's already laced up with hubs and ready to go for $480 on ebay now. If you don't want to fool with lacing them up or paying someone else to do it this seems like a pretty good deal to me. They are 80mm wide, the same as the stock Boris wheels. But will be lighter and going tubeless is a breeze from what I've seen.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

juicetifer said:


> You can get the Sun Ringle Mulefut's already laced up with hubs and ready to go for $480 on ebay now. If you don't want to fool with lacing them up or paying someone else to do it this seems like a pretty good deal to me. They are 80mm wide, the same as the stock Boris wheels. But will be lighter and going tubeless is a breeze from what I've seen.


You can get them direct from Bikesmiths in Milwaukee for $450 + shipping.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Mitsukuni - lots of mods on those bikes! Looks great. What all have you replaced?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Beer can shim success (cross reference from post several pages back)*

I mentioned quite a while ago that I would attempt a beer can shim to use a 30.9 seatpost on the stock 31.6mm Boris seat post tube. I had a carbon 30.9 in the parts bin so this was a "*freebie*" if I could _rig it_.

The can was a 16 oz. Yuengling lager. It's the whole can with the tops removed and the corners rounded. I slathered the outside (Boris facing parts) with standard grease and the inside (seatpost facing sides) with carbon particle paste. The seatpost clamp is a Loaded Precision.

I had it out over the weekend on some technical N.E. singletrack (Harold Parker - Salem Pond loop). It performed flawlessly! On top of that, _it looks cooler than Kate Upton eating a popsicle_.

















Notice the fonts on the clamp and the can!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've heard of people doing that with beer but I'd use a longer can so more of it is shimmed, but seat post shims aren't too long so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah - it's a "pounder" can so it's actually longer than a standard can. It extends down beyond the top-tube junction.

Much drinking and experimentation to figure that one out: an enjoyable evening, a hungover morning afterward!

I tried a Fosters oil can, Coors light, Bud Light, Cisco Brewer's Pumple Drumkin, Six Point Global Warmer (in a RedBull-esque can), a Yuengling Pounder, a regular Yuengling, Baxter Brewing Bootleg Fireworks.... After that, it gets a bit hazy...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

connolm said:


> I tried a Fosters oil can, Coors light, Bud Light, Cisco Brewer's Pumple Drumkin, Six Point Global Warmer (in a RedBull-esque can), a Yuengling Pounder, a regular Yuengling, Baxter Brewing Bootleg Fireworks.... After that, it gets a bit hazy...


LOL I like the way you work. I think what I used was the equivalent to your pounder, we call em tall boys or just 'talls', in my case was a Sleeman's Ale, our talls are generally 473 to 500 ml's.

I found it's a good temporary fix. I say temporary because if you do end up adjusting out on the trail they get a bit sketchy. Definitely ok for a few rides but I will be ordering a shim at some point.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

connolm said:


> Mitsukuni - lots of mods on those bikes! Looks great. What all have you replaced?


Oh boy... the list gets longer as the days go by. I've documented some of this as I went along, but here it is again, all in one place

So far on mine (the blue X5)
-headset (token zero stack with cartridge bearings)
-Bar: NC-17 cut down to 760mm
-gold spacers
-stem: Raceface 70mm
-grips: ODI Oury's with gold clamps
-F&R Brakes: Clark's Skeletals
-Rear Shifter: Shimano Deore
-Rear Derailleur: Shimano SLX shadow
-Tubes: Q-tubes 2.4-2.7 (or whatever they were?)
-Tires: Origin8 Devist8ers
-Seat: Belair (SDG)
-Pedals: Gusset, or Shimano SPD, depending on conditions

My bro got his flat black X7 a few weeks ago, so he's behind me on the mods, but catching...

-He's swapped brakes for Clark's Skeletals as well
-His bar is a Funn fatboy
-Gusset pedals
-Bash guard (36t)
-Funn stem at 70mm
-Kindshock Eten dropper post

and more stuff on the way! These bikes are a blast!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Picked up a White 17'' Boris X5 from bikeisland.com for $449 shipped for my Girlfriend. It has some scratches and scuffs, but otherwise is new. 
We will be replacing the tires right away.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

My X7 from Bike Island is being delivered today! Can't wait!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

DDondero said:


> My X7 from Bike Island is being delivered today! Can't wait!


WoooHoo!!


----------



## bonusballs (Dec 10, 2014)

Got my boris x5 in yesterday. Something already doesn't seem right.

:madman:

Let's see if BD will take care of me.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

bonusballs said:


> Got my boris x5 in yesterday. Something already doesn't seem right.
> 
> :madman:
> 
> Let's see if BD will take care of me.


Ouch! Based on previous posts BD will take care of it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had nothing but good experiences with them I don't think that you'll have any issues.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i don't see a problem. go ride that thing!

ha jk, but now at least you have an interesting piece of garage wall art.

i would offer to send you mine but i just found a new purpose for it. at least temporarily.

View attachment 945679


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahaha i wanted to make my fs into a half fatty but I don't know how it would ride with the rear end bobbing around


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

don't do it. that was a rigid SS before i swapped forks. it is now heavy and slow and won't turn. it does take the edge off the sharp impacts on rocks/roots though. i may leave it like this for the winter, but in the spring it will be normal again. it would be way to strange to put a rigid fork on a FS bike. then again... if your one of those people that prefer to ride the trail less taken, please report back and tell us all about what a terrible idea it was.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm all about the trails less taken haha.. I'd do it just for the fun of it, not for any sort of performance enhancement. Sometimes the trails get boring that's why I got the fat bike to make it more interesting.. But a rear suspension half fatty would be really interesting haha


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Which tire are people happier with? ORIGIN8 DEVIST8ER or On-One Floater's? both are about the same price. I will be using it for light snow,mud and all around mountain biking.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i am very happy with my On-One floaters. very knobby. i will buy again. 

no experience with the devist8ers, doesn't look as knobby and i'm not sure about the tread pattern.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the Devist8ers and like them a lot. I was gonna get the floaters but these were local and on sale. I haven't had a chance to ride in snow yet but mud and sand they're greedy, dry trails too.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

no experience with devist8ers. I went from VEE 8's to floaters and the difference was night and day. I can't say enough about them, it's a whole new bike.
self steer is non existence and I'm no longer sliding all over the place and spinning my rear tire.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I got the Devist8ers cause they were supposedly thicker than the others so I'd have some flat protection from that. I don't notice any self steer anymore, as long as the psi is above 6 on concrete or hard trails.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

*WHat size is this frame?*



Tips-Up said:


> Got the bike today. Frame quality looks great, matte black is smoooooth. Weighed a bunch of stuff as I was assembling. Weights in pounds.
> 
> Stock
> 8.36 Front wheel (tire, tube, rubber rim strip, red rim strip, disc; no reflect)
> ...


Just ordered this bike as a 17". Trying to figure out what its going to weight before I chop it up.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Which tire are people happier with? ORIGIN8 DEVIST8ER or On-One Floater's? both are about the same price. I will be using it for light snow,mud and all around mountain biking.


Check out Surly Nates, IMO perfect for the conditions you listed above. Handles snow well, deep lugs for mud, more center lugs to roll better on hard pack, and the lugs have siping. I had an LBS order them for me and got them for $69 each (27 tpi).


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Ksousa81 said:


> Just ordered this bike as a 17". Trying to figure out what its going to weight before I chop it up.


17" frame. 5'8", 30" inseam, initial impression is perfect fit but been ill this week and haven't been able to really put it to the trails tests.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

What's the main differences with the different TPI? 27,70,120. Noticeable ride difference, weight, durability? My local shop has the 27 tpi for $70 and 72 TPI for $110. 

Just got my X7 yesterday and looking for tire replacements.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Higher the tpi (thread per inch) the more flexible they are. Also seem to be lighter and more expensive.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Damn that's a big box. In the back of my car, can't wait to get it home!!!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews on the tires guys, how long was shipping from U.K. for the floaters? I did find the devist8ers for 54.99 which is pretty good for a fat bike tire.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Thanks for the reviews on the tires guys, how long was shipping from U.K. for the floaters? I did find the devist8ers for 54.99 which is pretty good for a fat bike tire.


I had mine within a week.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't get the devist8ers. They are worse than horrible in snow. The only place they would shine would be Utah slickrock. I can't think of a single review where people don't love their floaters.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Really they're that bad in the snow? I read good reviews online and from people on here about them in the snow. I haven't had a chance to try them cause it hasn't snowed enough here.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been very pleased with the floaters, used in dry conditions, some mud, snow and pavement. Howl like crazy but grip great!
And I think shipping was about a week..

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Larger AND more expensive, but I have been happy with the Vee Snowshoes. The 4.8 XL up front is excellent. The older model 4.7 is decent, just wish the knobs were taller and had more wrap. Haven't seen the newer 4.5. The Spec Ground Control performs as great as it looks, but oh my are they spendy!

Fred


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

sml-2727 said:


> Thanks for the reviews on the tires guys, how long was shipping from U.K. for the floaters? I did find the devist8ers for 54.99 which is pretty good for a fat bike tire.


Mine shipped to Ont Canada in two days (DHL)


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

watermonkey said:


> Don't get the devist8ers. They are worse than horrible in snow. The only place they would shine would be Utah slickrock. I can't think of a single review where people don't love their floaters.


Your snow must be different from mine. I've used em in snow on four rides, and they were excellent. I'm coming from hardtail on studs in previous winters, and even on ice I had some traction. I was running at 6.5psi, and we did some good climbs, single track, and some great descents,cswitchbacks etc. at no point was snow traction a problem on the devist8ers except for one hill which defeated all of us. I would get these tires again for snow. No real experience on hardback yet, but for "my snow" these tires worked great. Reviews I read pre-purchase corroborated this.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well, here is my Boris X9 converted to a Bluto. Yes it ended up being more expensive but had everything went right I would have had it way before the Bluto fitted Boris' left BD.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome. That's the route in gonna go it looks like. Can you post the part numbers for everything needed?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Radnur22 posted the Cane Creek parts some where in this thread, they have actually came up a few times. Needed a longer brake cable, different brake mount, Salsa hub, and spokes. Next will be some Surly tires most likely but I will where the Missions down some yet.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cody01 said:


> Well, here is my Boris X9 converted to a Bluto. Yes it ended up being more expensive but had everything went right I would have had it way before the Bluto fitted Boris' left BD.
> View attachment 946008


Very NICE!!!!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Rst is supposed to be putting out a fork soon that's a straight steerer


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Very cool to see that. (that seat though lol!)


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you know how much higher the bluto with the conversion raises the front end?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

*Kitted Up At The Office*

Major wind storm here last night, happy to have been able to ride this guy in rather than my 23mm Fuji Road Bike.

Rides like a pig, and I love it.

Built, tuned, and greased it up last night. Bike is in great shape out of the box.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

What light is that?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Cody01 said:


> Well, here is my Boris X9 converted to a Bluto. Yes it ended up being more expensive but had everything went right I would have had it way before the Bluto fitted Boris' left BD


Looks great! Excellent option, with photo proof! Did you keep your original front wheel/fork for rigid adventures?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> What light is that?


12V 18W LED Truck Fog Light - 1800 Lumen I'm running it at 14-16V so i'm probably getting a bit more light out of it. But for commuting 2 hours before sunrise, it's GREAT.

This is the clamp i'm using for it

Powered by a couple LiPos


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Invalid link but I'll hunt it down! How did you mount it?
And what battery pack did you use?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Kawell®-Flood-Light-Degree-Waterproof/dp/B00GJKXW8M/

Batteries:

ZIPPY Compact 5800mAh 2S 25C Lipo Pack

They are from my RC cars, so it was no cost for using on my bike. Wired them in series to get a 4C equivalent, get about 5-7 hours runtime with the linked light.


----------



## bspate (May 30, 2010)

*Looks nice...*

Looks like they just posted a new Boris the Brut Sprung on BD....









This may be the one I have been looking for!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

WSUPolar said:


> View attachment 946092


Nice, even the light is fat!


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi guys, New to the forum. So I recently got my x5 and have put about 20 miles on it. It's a blast to ride. It's amazing as to how much mud these bad boys collect. After my last ride o decided to clean up the bike and noticed something peculiar. Towards the back of the bike where the seat tube meets the bottom bracket and chain stay the weld seems to be incomplete. Actually the weld looks like a "U" wrapping around most of the seat tube but leaving the back section unwelded. Just wondering if you guys with the same bike can take a look and see if your bikes look the same or if I got a lemon. I would post a picture of the area it's just that I'm on my mobile now. I've looked at all my other bikes and that weld goes completely around the seat tube. Any way thanks for your help guys in advance. I'll try to post a picture up later on when I get home.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

On my Large X9 the weld goes all the way around.

My Boris is the newer frame without the sliding rear dropouts.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I can show you mine but I need to see yours first lol


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Ham&Cheese said:


> Hi guys, New to the forum. So I recently got my x5 and have put about 20 miles on it. It's a blast to ride. It's amazing as to how much mud these bad boys collect. After my last ride o decided to clean up the bike and noticed something peculiar. Towards the back of the bike where the seat tube meets the bottom bracket and chain stay the weld seems to be incomplete. Actually the weld looks like a "U" wrapping around most of the seat tube but leaving the back section unwelded. Just wondering if you guys with the same bike can take a look and see if your bikes look the same or if I got a lemon. I would post a picture of the area it's just that I'm on my mobile now. I've looked at all my other bikes and that weld goes completely around the seat tube. Any way thanks for your help guys in advance. I'll try to post a picture up later on when I get home.


Does this help?








X5, non sliding dropouts, bought end of October, this year.

Phil


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

*Use for the "Big Adventures"?*

Anyone found a use for the stock X5 tires after replacing them? For that matter, anyone used them on a trail? Mine were dismounted as soon as I unpacked the bike... but lately I've been wondering if they'd have any use as a studded tire? Our conditions here can change in a day, and I do have a hardtail with studs for just such an occasion, but there are days when both are useful. I wonder if this tire would be any good at all if I was to stud it? I'm thinking screws now, not gripstuds. If I was going to use those, I'd use a tire that was worth the $. No, this would be a self-studded experimental project, but I'm just wondering if its worth my time? Anyone else tried it? I can't imagine the street value on them is very high even if I could find a buyer, so maybe they'd justify their existence as a studded backup tire? Hmmmm... A quick look at the "tread" pattern (I use the term loosely) gives me 198 per tire, or thereabouts. That's quite a ways off my much skinnier Ice Spikers at 304 studs/tire, but it might make them somewhat usable?

Or no?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I made sandals out of my missions... Maybe studs would be a good idea for you! 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I use the big adventures for street and beach riding. That's about it. I did ride them in the trail and they weren't terrible, but i got better tires as soon as I started riding the bike.


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the fast response Mitsu. Looks like I got a lemon. You guys think this unsafe? It would be great if a couple more of you guys can post up your pictures of this area so that I have something to work with when I try to contact BD.


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

So I just sent an email out to BD to see what we can do. Hopefully they are able to send me a frame replacement without issue. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

If so, want to sell the "defective" frame? If so what size? DIBS!
I'll get a pict of mine but pretty sure it's welded all the way around!

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Not the best picts but fully welded

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Rck, Ill gladly sell you the defective frame. Its a 19. I was thinking of building it up as a loaner bike for friends that I don't care much for but financially I don't see that as being a good idea. If I was to get a bluto and another pair of wheels, then hmmmm......


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah that doesn't look finished. I don't know about safety but I'd definitely get it replaced.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

*TR: Abram's in Eagle*

Fatty fun on the trail tonight.

White brown pow
















That's a handsome figure








80mm rims, 4" tires...not the biggest out there








Fit the frame but rubbed on the chain. But really, the Vee8's did better than I predicted. Shed mud decently, seemed to love the icy pack, handled dirt well. It will be interesting to try them in fresh snow.
















Christmas lights coming on in Pleasantville








Picked up the dog and kept riding down to the BMX track. She's 8, loves to bike, but long rides make the poor dog limp for days so I try to keep Fia's mileage down.








A couple of laps on the BMX track and she's ready for a polar plunge.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mitsukuni said:


> Looks great! Excellent option, with photo proof! Did you keep your original front wheel/fork for rigid adventures?


Thanks. Even though it cost a few bucks to get it done I have no regrets. Just going down my gravel road at 6 mph you see it soaking a good 2 inches worth up on rather small bumps. That's less jarring on my old body.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tips-Up said:


> Fatty fun on the trail tonight.
> 
> White brown pow
> View attachment 946253
> ...


Does the FS Boris come with BB7 brakes? The description really don't say.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Put on the single chaining and the shimano brakes. Much better ride for sure. Now I'm confident I'll stop on a dime. Best 65 bucks. Well worth them.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

*shimano*



cman8 said:


> Put on the single chaining and the shimano brakes. Much better ride for sure. Now I'm confident I'll stop on a dime. Best 65 bucks. Well worth them.


Which shimano brakes did you get? 
I'm getting my x9 Wednesday and ill need new brakes. Mechanicals don't stop 250 lbs of sexy all that well.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I put on some m355. World's better than the BB5 or the BB7 at a price that you can't complain. Didn't even need the adaptor for the front as the one on the bike worked with a couple of spacers. It's IS which I didn't notice until after I bought a PM. Luckily it did work with the one that came with


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone wanna sell me their bb7s? Lol


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ill sell you the BB5s :thumbsup:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Bb5s are eh lol


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Have you guys had problems with your BB7s? I've had the same pair on my Full Sus 29er for 7 years without an issue. I live in CO with lots of steep downhill stuff and have never needed anything else. Love the simplicity. I weigh about 180 lbs if that matters.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I never have. They've been reliable and adjustable. I've never not been able to stop lol


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah. BB7 are very reliable. at 200lbs though i prefer some hydro brakes.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Bout 215 here and have been fine with the bb7. I actually wanted the bb7's over hydro. Less maintainence and chance of failure in my mind.









And my bike isn't light either..

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd go with bigger rotors before replacing the bb7s if you want more stopping power.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm 240 lbs and prefer BB7's and have had my Boris over 32 mph. Besides brakes are overrated and for those who are second guessing their riding:lol:


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

That thing is ready for Armageddon! Awesome! Reminds me of the UEV-490 off road trailer.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

first ride in deep powder

View attachment 946554


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I prefer hydros. But like I said, if I had mechanicals BB7 are the way to go.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

*I will*



ou2mame said:


> Anyone wanna sell me their bb7s? Lol


If my x9 fs boris shows up with bb7s I'll sell em to ya. I bought shimano hydos.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with the aluminum free hub like what has been reported on the Lurch and if so is there a steel replacement.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Which bike do you have? 
Our X7 has a steel carrier, not aluminum. 
Not sure about our X9. 
It is easy to check with a magnet.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Captlink said:


> Has anyone had problems with the aluminum free hub like what has been reported on the Lurch and if so is there a steel replacement.
> View attachment 946609


This is a common problem when you use a lower end cassette with an aluminum freehub body. If you upgrade to an XT or SRAM 1090/X9 level cassette you won't have scoring like this. For now just hit it with a file, and put the cassette back on.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

So this is why I dont buy complete bikes. Cant leave stuff alone. 

It was crappy weather today so I spent the day in the garage changing things up on my Boris. My goal is to get this 37 pound pig under 30 lbs.

The biggest change is the fork. I picked up a Chinese carbon fork on ebay and rattle can painted it silver to match the frame. The stock fork is 3.5 lbs, the new one just over a pound. I used the Cane Creek EC44/40 lower headset to adapt the tapered fork.

I got a Sram X9 crank from the Bicycle Warehouse sale a couple weeks ago so I could remove the spindle & chainrings & replace them with a 26 tooth direct mount I had in the extra parts drawer. I was then able to to remove the front derailleur & shifter.

Rear 1030 cassette was replaced with a lightly used X0 from ebay.

Charge Spoon saddle with titanium rails.

Tires changed to Vee Rubber H-Billies and tubes replaced with Continental downhill bike tubes.

Swiped a set of Formula T1 brakes off a bike I dont ride much anymore. Ill put the BB7's on that one.

So after all of that its down to 30.5 lbs with pedals and a bottle cage. I still have a pair of Sun Ringle Mulefut rims to lace up. Keeping my eyes open for a good deal on a pair of Hope Fatsno hubs. Between the rims & going tubeless it should be close to 29 lbs :thumbsup:

I estimate the fork raised the front of the bike about 20mm and slacked out the head angle about 1 degree. It definitely steers better! Cant wait to get it back out on the trail. Still no snow in the forecast :skep:


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

What fork did you get? Thoughts on quality?


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> So this is why I dont buy complete bikes. Cant leave stuff alone.
> 
> It was crappy weather today so I spent the day in the garage changing things up on my Boris. My goal is to get this 37 pound pig under 30 lbs.
> 
> ...


+1 Interested in what fork you went with.... That's the first major change I want to make to my X5 (aside from the already made changes)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Free Shipping 26er Carbon Fat Snow Beach Bike Bicycle Fork Tapered Steerer Disc | eBay

This is what I got. It took about 10 days to get here. I had to file the ends of the axles a little to get them to fit the dropouts but a standard q/r axle fits perfectly. They claim 520g +/- 20g. It was 540g on the money

The quality is very good. I couldn't find any flaws anywhere. The cable guide is riveted on and not removable. Threaded aluminum inserts in the brake mounts. Not sure if the dropouts are reinforced with aluminum or just carbon but the wheel mounted solidly and I didnt hear any crunching when I tightened the q/r skewer.

Before I painted it I tried to break it by pushing & pulling on it with a good deal of force and it barely flexed. I even put it over my knee and tried to snap the steer tube off by pushing down with all my strength. I feel pretty confident that it will hold up but Ill be keeping an eye on it for sure.

You cant use a regular star nut with a carbon steer tube so you'll need a compression plug like this - FSA Compressor Expander Plug and Top Cap > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA. Like I posted above - you'll need the Cane Creek EC44/40 lower headset to adapt the tapered fork to the Boris. I had to grind some material off the cup to get it to press all the way into the headtube. There's a lip milled in the headtube that prevented it from pressing in all the way.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to write all that up. Well done.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Went on a very muddy ride on sunday, had a whole crew of fat bikes there. Fatboy,Farley,Pugsley,Bucksaw and my Boris. Got a chance to ride all of them and might have to get a Fatboy soon. Such a nice bike. The bucksaw was really nice but for the muddy conditions the full squish did not shine. Im still riding on the stock tires and was shocked how well they did


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

radnur22 said:


> Does the FS Boris come with BB7 brakes? The description really don't say.


Yes, BB7's


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Went on a very muddy ride on sunday, had a whole crew of fat bikes there. Fatboy,Farley,Pugsley,Bucksaw and my Boris. Got a chance to ride all of them and might have to get a Fatboy soon. Such a nice bike. The bucksaw was really nice but for the muddy conditions the full squish did not shine. Im still riding on the stock tires and was shocked how well they did


So give us all a comparison of your take on differences between! I've only ridden the x9 and pugs.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

rex615 said:


> Which bike do you have?
> Our X7 has a steel carrier, not aluminum.
> Not sure about our X9.
> It is easy to check with a magnet.


Evil Brut I like Gold & Black but am worried about the durability.I really hate mashing a otherwise nice machine.This is the first bike I have not specked myself and I don't know whats good or bad.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My x5 is steel.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I upgraded the brakes on my X5 today to a set of used BB7's that I picked up off of eBay. The rear one went on fine, but the front one, the pad that gets pressed by the piston seems to be angled so that the leading edge of it is dragging against the rotor. I'm going to take the bike in to my LBS tomorrow for a tune up as I've got a few miles and the cables have stretched which led to some wonky shifting yesterday. I figured I'd get the "new" brakes installed and let them adjust them during the tune up


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine were like that I used a steel brush on a dremel to take the paint off the caliper mount.. Might have to angle the pad with a file since the pads are used. Or just get new pads. But if use a file first. Or just ride it til it grinds itself down to match your caliper angle


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I need to figure out how to take the pads out. I'm curious if the spring holder is maybe bent a little bit


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Bb7s? Turn the outside knob. Or the inside. Depending on which pad is rubbing. If the outside knob is out as far as it goes, then turn the inside knob outward and reset the caliper, and then it should be out further

To remove the pad just take out the clip and remove the pad.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll give that a shot


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I wouldn't pay someone to do it just look it up on YouTube and figure it out. Knowing how will just help you in the future and save money.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Had a chance to get out for a trail ride after work tonight. The new carbon fork really tightens up the handling of the bike! With the stock fork I felt like I was always correcting the steering as it tried to go where it wanted. I just assumed it was the big tires but apparently there's alot of flex in the steel fork. With the new fork it steers like a proper mountain bike. Whether you get one of the Chinese forks or one from a known company I cant recommend it enough. The bike is transformed.

For the record, tonight on a solo night ride in wet conditions I set a new Strava PR on a segment Ive ridden dozens of times on good bikes in ideal conditions. I attribute it to the tight handling from the fork and immense grip from the H-Billie tires. Im seriously ready to sell my other bikes lol


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Good to know! I love the ability to carry stuff on the forks but......


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Do all the Boris frames have a tapered headtube? I saw the Boris X5 has a 1.125 cromo fork. It is difficult to tell from the pics.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

X boris' have straight 1 1/8th, bluto Boris has a tapered headset.


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Update, so a couple of days ago I asked you guys to post up some seat tube/BB weld photos. It turns out that my bike had a improper weld on it. I sent out an email to BD and today got a response.

My email to them:

"Hello. My name is ......... and I recently purchased a Motobecane Boris X5 from you guys. I received it last week and upon close inspection it seems as if the weld that connects the seat tube to the bottom bracket is not properly welded. I have requested that other owners of the Boris X5 post pictures of their bikes so that I can see if my frame is defective or not. From what I have seen, my frame is definitely defective and I was wondering how to go about to get a new frame. Please contact me via this email or call/text me at .......... I have heard wonderful things about your warranty department and would hope to have a pleasant experience.

Here is a picture of the defective area:"

and this was their response:

"Hi ,
Thanks for your email and order. I am sorry to see that. 
I have sent a return label to you. It will come directly to your email address from UPS. Just print it out and tape it to the box, making sure you have removed any other UPS shipping labels, first. Once you have the bike packed up and ready to go, please drop it off at UPS, Office Depot, Staples or anywhere near you that has a daily UPS pick up. Please see the following link for tips on how to pack the bike correctly, if need be
Bike packing: How to pack a vintage bicycle or old bike for shipping
If you are unable to drop the bike off yourself, please let me know and I will arrange to have a UPS driver come pick it up from you. Just let me know what day and time is best, the address they will need to pick it up from, and your best contact phone number.
*When the bike gets back to us, we will issue your refund and notify you via email. 
If you have any questions, please let me know.
Thanks again,"

I guess there was some confusion here. I sent out another email just now stating that I am NOT looking for a refund but a replacement frame. I hope things work out. Love this bike and I'm not bashing anyone yet. Ill just give them the benefit of the doubt and hope that they work it out so that I could get back on the bike.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Perhaps they will exchange for upgrade to x7....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm thinking they dont have extra frames laying around?


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Eh, Winter is coming and I kinda want to have the bike around to ride. Im not sure what the benefits of the x7 is compared to the x5. I mean I could look it up, but too lazy. Im running the x5 SS so I dont need the FD & RD. Plus I pretty much took everything off the bike that came stock and rebuilt it with better components off of my other MTB ( figured since it will be sitting collecting dust all winter I might as well use parts off of it for the x5, then swap back come spring summer) The only benefit that I could see would be better wheel/tire combo but Im thinking of getting some built up so... Basically Id be happy with a new frame. One that's got all the welds proper.


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

hmm, good point ou2, But if that was/is the case it would be nice to know. I guess Ill find out tomrw via email. BD is pretty quick with their responses


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think the wheels are different, are they? Anyways... I'd just call them and explain what's going on and what you want instead of emailing back and forth.


----------



## Photofisher (Dec 10, 2014)

This is a repost from a thread I started...

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/10-years-old-again-942305.html

Boris X5 added carbon bars post, race face stem so far with others coming soon. Got the grey option frame and darker than expected but looks great! Thanks to everyone on here for sharing, input, and knowledge.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Had a chance to get out for a trail ride after work tonight. The new carbon fork really tightens up the handling of the bike! With the stock fork I felt like I was always correcting the steering as it tried to go where it wanted. I just assumed it was the big tires but apparently there's alot of flex in the steel fork. With the new fork it steers like a proper mountain bike. Whether you get one of the Chinese forks or one from a known company I cant recommend it enough. The bike is transformed.


Thanks for posting the stuff needed to change to a carbon fork :thumbsup:. Did you change the tires out at the same time as the fork?

I had the same experience regarding handling; however, when I changed the tires to Nates it handled like a proper MTB. Just want to make sure I have the right expectations regarding carbon forks. Looking at a carbon fork for weight reduction and not really affecting handling significantly. Although I am sure it will sharpen handling a little bit compared to the steel OEM fork.

Thanks!


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Update,

I got an email from BD

"Hi ......,
Thanks for your reply.
As it turns out, we do not have frames available on their own and are completely sold out of the Boris X5 in your size right now.
I do have some more on the way and they will be here by the end of January.
If you would not like a refund, you could send the biker you have back and we can ship a replacement when they arrive in January.
Please let me know if that works.
Unfortunately, that is the only option I have available aside from issuing a full refund.
Please let me know what you would like to do.
Thanks again, "


SO, it seems as if you guys were right. The X5 is currently unavailable in my frame size. I sent them an email back seeing if they could upgrade me to the X7 frame. Now to wait for a response, Honestly all I need is the frame, I hope they can send me out the X7 frame so that I can then swap everything from my current X5 over.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

What size are you? Their stock of X5, X7 and X9 are very low.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Ham&Cheese said:


> Update,
> 
> I got an email from BD
> 
> ...


The X5 X7 and X9 frames are all the same as far as I can tell.
The only difference is the components. The X5 uses SRAM X5 components, The X7 uses SRAM X7 components, The X9 uses SRAM X9 components.

They are out of all Boris's except in 19'' and 21'' frames.

They get their bikes 85% assembled, boxed and ready to ship. They don't assemble them here in the states.

They have a 17'' X5 with no left crank arm here on their scratch and dent site.
BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

Last time I talked to them, they said bikeisland actually runs as a separate company from bikesdirect. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's looking like they don't have any in stock, so the best they can do is send you another one, even they get them. I would just ride it the way it is I doubt it's going to fall apart, and wait til they have another in stock to do an exchange.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

My X9 FS is ready for the season now.








Initially put this in the what'd you buy thread on accident


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

im a size 19 and from the site it looks like they have them in stock. I do plan on riding it as is until I can get a replacement. I would just like to have peace of mind further down the road. Every time I ride the bike now and take a drop midair Im always thinking will the seat tube snap on landing. It would be nice to get a matte black x7 frame though. I like the gun metal gray on the x5 but the x7 looks nicer on pictures.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Ham&Cheese said:


> im a size 19 and from the site it looks like they have them in stock. I do plan on riding it as is until I can get a replacement. I would just like to have peace of mind further down the road. Every time I ride the bike now and take a drop midair Im always thinking will the seat tube snap on landing. It would be nice to get a matte black x7 frame though. I like the gun metal gray on the x5 but the x7 looks nicer on pictures.


My X7 Black Matte scuffs so easily. I can't imagine how beat up it will look a year from now. I actually complained to them because the scratches and scuffs were so bad after putting 10 miles on the bike. They refunded me $30.
I ran into a guy on the trails this summer with a Matte Black X7 and he said his only complaint was how easily the finish scratches so I know I am not alone.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

DeuceWheeler said:


> My X7 Black Matte scuffs so easily. I can't imagine how beat up it will look a year from now. I actually complained to them because the scratches and scuffs were so bad after putting 10 miles on the bike. They refunded me $30.
> I ran into a guy on the trails this summer with a Matte Black X7 and he said his only complaint was how easily the finish scratches so I know I am not alone.
> 
> View attachment 947276
> ...


I'm surprised to hear this because my x7 finish had been very resilient to scuffs and scratches. I've beaten and banged mine through rocks, mud, brush, and dirt.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd do a refund and get the fs if I could lol. But I ordered mine before the fs was even rumored
My pearl x5 doesn't have any paint problems. I thought i had a scuff but it was just dirt.


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea it does seem as if they went lite with the paint. My x5 scuffed easily also. I wrapped up both chain stays and applied clear plastic tape where the cables rubbed on the frame. It seems to help keep the bike scuff free.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I definitely have to add something to the cable housings. It's crazy. 
The only reason I got the Matte Black is because it was all that was left when I ordered.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

If they in fact have 19" X7s in stock I'd see if you can go that route and pay the $100 upcharge. Btw, the burnt orange color is really nice. I got mine through Bike Island since they're out of all 17" frames.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Powder coating the frame works great! I've done it to a couple road frames. My x9 Pluto comes tomorrow. Frame will be headed to powder coater shortly after it gets stripped bare.

BTW

Anyone in interested in my bluto or my stock wheelset let me know!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Zed 71 said:


> Thanks for posting the stuff needed to change to a carbon fork :thumbsup:. Did you change the tires out at the same time as the fork?
> 
> I had the same experience regarding handling; however, when I changed the tires to Nates it handled like a proper MTB. Just want to make sure I have the right expectations regarding carbon forks. Looking at a carbon fork for weight reduction and not really affecting handling significantly. Although I am sure it will sharpen handling a little bit compared to the steel OEM fork.
> 
> Thanks!


I changed the tires after the first ride. The H Billies improved steering a ton but it was still wandering a bit. The carbon fork took it up another level. The steering is pretty precise now and Im not having to make corrections to keep it pointed where I want.


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

DDondero said:


> If they in fact have 19" X7s in stock I'd see if you can go that route and pay the $100 upcharge. Btw, the burnt orange color is really nice. I got mine through Bike Island since they're out of all 17" frames.


Im running the bike as a SS so the upgraded components would be useless for me. Plus I already decked out the bike with parts that are better then those that come stock on the x7. It would be nice to maybe get a bluto for the bike but I might just go with the carbon fork route. I'm not too excited about the way their dually looks so not really interested in going with that bike. I like the bike as is currently but going a tad lighter would be ideal. The current weight isn't that much of a deal breaker for me. I've had no problem riding the bike geared 36x20 at most of the parks that I've ridden it at. That X7 Frame looks great in my opinion. Eh, I can't complain though. I do have the bike and it is technically rideable so I guess I'll just abuse it until my issues are resolved.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah. I'd ride it until they can send you what you want. I'm getting out on my X7 for the first time tomorrow. Can't wait. 2" of crusty snow on the trails.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Jb weld! Lol


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Ksousa81 said:


> Powder coating the frame works great! I've done it to a couple road frames. My x9 Pluto comes tomorrow. Frame will be headed to powder coater shortly after it gets stripped bare.
> 
> BTW
> 
> Anyone in interested in my bluto or my stock wheelset let me know!


???just a fyi, you might want to try suspension before you toss it. I was on my FB4 all summer, loved the ride. but on dirt you are limited without suspension on tech trails. You can run the tires at sub 10psi but if you pick up some speed you will be smacking the rims. Up the pressure and you get your teeth rattled and hands pounded. If you are going to ride it in just snow, I think you are missing the point. These fatties are great year around.....And I must say, if you just bought the bike for the frame, that was kinda silly imo. I just got a Boris x9 fs and the frame is nowhere near as nice as the FB4 frame. I was kinda let down that the work on the frame was so poor. I was expecting FB4 workmanship....guess not all BD bike are the same.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought x9 fa b/c I missed the boat on the rigid one. The sale of the fork will bank roll a sweet wheel set. 
I'm mostly going to ride snow and mud with this bike. Carbon camber 29 is my main rig, plus a road bike and and a cross bike with 40c tires. 
I don't doubt it's an all season capable bike. 
Who knows riding this bike could change my mind!


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a 29er....didn't ride it all summer, it will be on sale in CL soon...lol


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, I've gone and done it. My new Boris x9 FS Bluto has arrived. The bike arrived Monday, so I took the day off and assembled it. Since it was such a gorgeous day, I took the bike out for its shakedown ride at the local park.

My overall impression : the Boris is a ton of fun! The bike is definitely a hardtail, but the harshness of the hardtail is blunted by the big wheels. I was actually surprised at how well the fatbike climbed. Mind you, I am not going to win any records climbing with this bike, but if I put it into a lower gear I was able to spin up the steep hills a lot more efficiently than I tought was possbile with those heavy wheels. The bike was very sure footed and I never lost traction even on some loose stuff.

The Boris came with a Rochshox Bluto 120mm Fork, a SRAM X9 rear derailleur, X7 front derailleur, X7 Shifters, X5 Crankset, Avid BB7 mechanical discs and 4" Vee 8 Tires. Potential upgrades for me right off the bat would be the handlebars and Ouri grips. The Avid BB7's seemed a little short of stopping power in the beginning of the ride, but they seemed to do much better toward the end (either they needed a break-in period or I got used to them). The Boris X9 FS Bluto, 19" size comes in at a hefty 37 pounds.

Overall, I am very happy with this purchase and I am looking forward to the first snow now so I can try it out. Never did that before cause snow usually meant the end of the riding season for me.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> Well, I've gone and done it. My new Boris x9 FS Bluto has arrived. The bike arrived Monday, so I took the day off and assembled it. Since it was such a gorgeous day, I took the bike out for its shakedown ride at the local park.
> 
> My overall impression : the Boris is a ton of fun! The bike is definitely a hardtail, but the harshness of the hardtail is blunted by the big wheels. I was actually surprised at how well the fatbike climbed. Mind you, I am not going to win any records climbing with this bike, but if I put it into a lower gear I was able to spin up the steep hills a lot more efficiently than I tought was possbile with those heavy wheels. The bike was very sure footed and I never lost traction even on some loose stuff.
> 
> ...


If you decide the BB7's aren't for you, message me if you want to sell them.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Deuce you can get bb7's at blue sky cycling for $110 for everything - levers cables calipers and rotors.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy a Boris? I need a small or medium.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Check Bike Island.com. I got a 17" X7 last week. It's got a few scratches but overall pretty sweet. Limited stock.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Brought Rudolph into the office today....

Also fabbed up a rear fender to fend off the wet too. Make a HUGE difference. My back and butt are MOSTLY dry!

I still have not got my X9 rear dialed in quite right, it'll skip shifts too often so that i'll have to back off a click to be in the right gear. I also have to get my BB7's which I am loving by the way, set up right. This is my first ever set of disc brakes.... yeah. So i've got drag still that I'm hoping a good bench tune can fix.

This morning parking my bike i'm not hearing my rear hub pawls at all.... but it's still catching fine. So i'm unsure where my clicky has gone, may need to service that as well. Argh.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

kntr said:


> Where is the best place to buy a Boris? I need a small or medium.





DDondero said:


> Check Bike Island.com. I got a 17" X7 last week. It's got a few scratches but overall pretty sweet. Limited stock.


Yup, they have one "15in Mens Bopris X7 Matt Black 101214 / New with scratches on wheels / Scuffs on drop outs and saddle " in stock for $650"

BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

I just received a 17'' with scuffs and scratches on the frame for my Fiance. The scratches were there, but nothihng huge that wouldn't be there after a few months of riding.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I have to fine tune the brakes pretty regular for riding. Usually I check before each ride to make sure they aren't rubbing. I also upgraded shifter to x9 when I upgraded the Derailleur 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

WSUPolar said:


> Brought Rudolph into the office today....
> 
> Also fabbed up a rear fender to fend off the wet too. Make a HUGE difference. My back and butt are MOSTLY dry!
> 
> ...


The click is probably deadened by grease that moved around in the hub it'll come back.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on a Evil Brut last night.No antlers but has some nice components on it from what I can tell.Which pedals dose that deer machine wear.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Captlink said:


> I pulled the trigger on a Evil Brut last night.No antlers but has some nice components on it from what I can tell.Which pedals dose that deer machine wear.


Welgo MG-1

They are my first foray into platforms in 20 years. Been an SPD guy for a long long time, wanted a halfway decent platform and these fit the bill in price and apparent performance. I've got a couple hundred miles on these pedals, they'd been on my Alu Trek for the whole year before I bought my Borris. They stick like flys on crap to my Teva Links.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

I was looking at the Welgo last night.The crank bros 50/50 looks good to as do many others.Its maddening with all the different choices.Know of any in black or gold that are high quality.
I like Rudolph and hope to play in the snow with the other reindeer real soon.All you need now is the sleigh to pack your laptop and lunch in maybe with a few lights.I trust you have the proper stocking cap for the season.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I ended up with the wellgo wpd-d10 dual pedals as I wanted dual pedals. No issues after first 8 months. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't vouch for their long term quality yet, but the MG-1 do come in black. I'm sure most any pedal can be had in black. Amazon has them for $30, or $34 if you want prime shipping. Now gold, is a whole different matter!


I had the battery powered LED christmas lights in my hand at Wally's yesterday, just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a road retread and am not clear what a duel pedal is.I see the cleat trap in photos will these work with and without cleats.
The gold just matches the bike.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Dual, usually a flat pedal on one side, spd compatible on other.

In my opinion usually the worst of both worlds, but hey to each their own.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

I found these on fleabay!













I understand why you may not like a duel.I'm more used to cages with straps and cleats.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

The front end looks higher on the Bluto-equipped Borises... or is it just me? Do they use the same frame for rigid and front-suspension Borises?


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Orange Crush:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

mtmiller said:


> The front end looks higher on the Bluto-equipped Borises... or is it just me? Do they use the same frame for rigid and front-suspension Borises?


Different frame.. The bluto Boris has a tapered tapered steerer


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Carbon fatty. I cut the steer tube down a bit after the pic. I'll ride it a bit before a height is settled on.








I also managed to mount my front fender using zip ties. I may experiment with lashing bottle cages to the legs. I'm trying a nalgene bottle with drinking tube for now.
This is the before.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my x9 fa today. I bought a 31.6mm Seatpost,b/c the website says that's the size. It doesn't fit. The post says 30.4
I've never heard of that size. I'm annoyed


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

How do you like the carbon fork? I'm leaning that direction. Gonna be a lot cheaper than a bluto and weigh less.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> How do you like the carbon fork? I'm leaning that direction. Gonna be a lot cheaper than a bluto and weigh less.


I can't offer a verdict yet. I managed to get it put on just before dark and only had time to ride around the yard. It feels different. Stiffer definitely. I'll try to give it a good run tomorrow after work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Osiris sky said:


> I can't offer a verdict yet. I managed to get it put on just before dark and only had time to ride around the yard. It feels different. Stiffer definitely. I'll try to give it a good run tomorrow after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Why a carbon fork over a Bluto, besides the weight savings?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

radnur22 said:


> Why a carbon fork over a Bluto, besides the weight savings?


Cost, weight, simplicity. I prefer a rigid fork. It makes me feel more connected to the trail.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

*30.4 seat post*



Ksousa81 said:


> I got my x9 fa today. I bought a 31.6mm Seatpost,b/c the website says that's the size. It doesn't fit. The post says 30.4
> I've never heard of that size. I'm annoyed


What have you guys used for aftermarket seat posts for your Boris. Are there lightweight 30.4 posts? Using shim?

Any info would be helpful

thanks


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> How do you like the carbon fork? I'm leaning that direction. Gonna be a lot cheaper than a bluto and weigh less.


Do it. Its worlds better than the steel fork.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I used a 30.9 with a beer can shim.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

30.9 with beer can shim would put me at a 31.6. My Seat tube is a 30.4. Looks like ill run a 27.2 with a cane creek shim.
Do some boris have 31.6 and others 30.4?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not home to check my Boris at the moment. But i got the 17" frame. See my post #1020 on this thread to see the beer can shim. You can cut the can to any size you need.

30.4 does indeed seem odd. Good luck.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

it sure is odd! I just used calibrated digital calibers to double check.. 30.42mm 

Oh well!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

ou2mame said:


> Different frame.. The bluto Boris has a tapered tapered steerer


True, so head tube is different. But it looks like Brut and Bluto versions use same frame... rigid versions look a lot lower in the front than Bluto versions. NBD, just observation. Wonder what the aluminum rigid fork weighs...


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Ksousa81 said:


> 30.9 with beer can shim would put me at a 31.6. My Seat tube is a 30.4. Looks like ill run a 27.2 with a cane creek shim.
> Do some boris have 31.6 and others 30.4?


I bought a 31.6 seat post for my Boris X7. Fits fine.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

mtmiller said:


> I bought a 31.6 seat post for my Boris X7. Fits fine.


I have the x9 FS . that's odd


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Ksousa81 said:


> I have the x9 FS . that's odd


According to BD, that should be a 31.6 seatpost. Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM

Edit: I just saw your previous post on prior page... sorry for the rehash. Wonder what BD says about this...


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

New X9 FS Checking In

Stamped on Post
025x030.4

I know we have a different frame as we have the tapered headtube... So 30.4 is what my post says as well.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> True, so head tube is different. But it looks like Brut and Bluto versions use same frame... rigid versions look a lot lower in the front than Bluto versions. NBD, just observation. Wonder what the aluminum rigid fork weighs...


Borris Brute is a 190 rear spacing, while the Borris FS X9 (Bluto) is 170 so those are different frame as well.

We now have three or four (maybe five?) different Borris frames out there...


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

WSUPolar said:


> New X9 FS Checking In
> 
> Stamped on Post
> 025x030.4
> ...


its just a bummer, I don't see too many options for quality seatposts for this size. : (


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

I have X9 FS. Tried swapping in the seat/seatpost of my HT29er (Sette Razzo SC X0), but it was too big to fit in Boris. Didn't measure either, but the Sette post is reportedly 31.6. So is Boris, but that is apparently incorrect?

I can't stand the big setback of the Boris post and had been searching for a new post. 30.4? They exist (7 choices on ebay?) but don't seem standard. Anybody find a good fit without needing a shim?

Sette Bikes - Razzo Carbon X0


----------



## Ham&Cheese (Dec 12, 2014)

Update: 

Received this email from Bd:

"Hi, 
Thanks for you reply. 
I checked with my service department and they do not have a
frame that will work available fora frame swap. 
The whole bike will need to be exchanged. Would you like to wait 
for 1 on the next shipment?
Please let me know. 
Thanks again"

I'm pretty impressed with how BD is working with me. So looks like I'll be getting a replacement as soon as they have one in stock. I hope they can ship it out before I have to ship out my bike. I kinda destroyed the original box.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Besides new seatpost, also looking for better tires than V8's for snow. They seem decent for trail and pavement but spin in snow.

I was thinking Surly Bud 4.8 in front and On-One Floater 4.0 in the rear. Bud for extra beef (float, suspension, traction) and Floater because it should fit nicely and seems to be good performance per value.

Any tire insight from fellow Boris's?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

My Boris X5 has a 31.6 seat tube - I'm using a Thomson 30.9 I had with a Problem Solvers shim. Like the beer can shim idea, but I'd really hate for it to slip down inside the tube.

I'm running Vee snowshoes. The XL 4.8 up front is very, very nice. The older 4.7 model, really just over 4" or so, is fine. I'm in no rush to replace the rear tire but when the time comes I will look for something a little better. It's not a bad tire, I just prefer a more aggressive tread.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

Love the fork. It's super light which makes hopping obstacles easy. It's also much stiffer than the cromo fork. The fender works great too. It doesn't bounce as much.








The hydration system I'm up in the air about.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

That's exactly what I did. And I REALLY like it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the idea of the Chinese one cause I don't need a new hub


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Checked my seatpost at home. 31.6 stamped on it.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

ou2mame said:


> I like the idea of the Chinese one cause I don't need a new hub


The On-One was a direct swap for me and almost identical in a-c and rake dimensions to the factory fork. I like the handling so wanted to stick with those measurements. I built my Mulefeet using a rear spaced fatsno. I did this because it doesn't exclude any 135mm spaced fork. I should also have some through axle conversions available. I like having options. 

P.s. After riding a carbon fat fork, my curiosity may get the better of me for one of the Chinese carbon frames.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just took off my bottom bracket...it was on backwards! I'm not sure if it truly makes a difference but I figured I'd give you all the heads up!


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Bottom brackets have left hand thread


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

By the time I decided I wanted the 19" Boris the Evil Brut Sprung, it had sold out. I noticed there are still some 19" Boris the Evil Bruts still available. Would it be easy for me to get the Boris the Evil Brut, and then buy and install the Bluto fork on my own? Or is there a difference between the two frames that allows for the Bluto to go on one, but not the other?


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

Do the listed "Compare" prices mean anything at all? The sale price and the "Compare" price are the same for the Boris the Evil Brut Sprung and the Night Train Bullet. But when you look at the Boris the Evil Brut and the Night Train (the Bluto-less versions of the aforementioned products), the Boris the Evil Brut's "Compare" price is $400 less than that of the Night Train. 

Am I missing something here? If so, what?


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

I would ignore any compare to price and just look at the features and components.There is much controversy of how they advertize but the products are solid.I ordered a Evil Brut and and looking forward to its delivery.If you read through the thread it seams that depending on what you order and when the frames and parts may change,mostly for the good.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

connolm said:


> Checked my seatpost at home. 31.6 stamped on it.


Looks like the frames with tapered head tubes come with a 30.4. But the others are 31.6.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Speaking of bottom brackets, has anyone serviced theirs? I noticed after today's ride when putting my bike on my hitch carrier that the pedals don't spin as freely as on my other bikes.

Wondering if it's worth taking apart, cleaning and regreasing.


----------



## carbonguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Chop1869 said:


> Some new Fat Bike Porn... Spider seat aka The Brown Recluse and a Large frame bag off Amazon. Not the best quality bag buy it eliminates the backpack.And a waterbottle on the forks.
> That I painted 9zero7 style!


What frame bag is that?


----------



## Chop1869 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ibera large


----------



## carbonguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Chop1869 said:


> Ibera large


Hey - thanks for the quick reply. I didn't even think that I'd hear back since your post was a while back. Cheers!


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Bottom brackets have left hand thread


Not all bottom brackets are created equal. I was referring to the gpx external cup bottom bracket on the x9. The cups were installed on the wrong sides. I'm unsure if that would cause them to wear out quicker.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't even think that's possible without crossing the threads and your chain rings would be on the wrong side of the bike because the spindle wouldn't go in the wrong side


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

I think the left cup is left hand threaded and the right cup is right hand threaded. The idea is that when you turn the cranks, it is a tightening motion on both cups. If they tapped your frame backwards i think that would be the only way they could be backwards.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ksousa81 said:


> Not all bottom brackets are created equal. I was referring to the gpx external cup bottom bracket on the x9. The cups were installed on the wrong sides. I'm unsure if that would cause them to wear out quicker.


I am not understanding what you are referring. The frame's bottom bracket shell has left hand threads on the drive side and right hand threads on the non drive side. The cups are threaded to match. How can they be interchanged?


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm guessing the plastic tube may have been stuck in the wrong side of the bottom bracket upon removal?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

So what you're saying is they were cross threaded when they were first assembled then? Check your BB threads, as if that is the case, you bikes BB is likely shot.

/edit
I'm likely to agree with Osiris


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

The cups should be marked drive & non drive with an arrow indicating which way to turn it to tighten. Like I said before, you couldn't install the crank if the cups were on the wrong side unless you took it to a machine shop & had the spindle turned down.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Tips-Up said:


> I was thinking Surly Bud 4.8 in front and On-One Floater 4.0 in the rear. Bud for extra beef (float, suspension, traction) and Floater because it should fit nicely and seems to be good performance per value.


That's the exact combination I run - Bud in front, Floater in back. To be honest, if I could've gotten a Nate for the same $53 that I got the Floater for, I would've liked the Nate for its slightly taller knobs. But yeah it's WAAAAAAY better than the V8s for snow use.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Osiris sky said:


> The On-One was a direct swap for me and almost identical in a-c and rake dimensions to the factory fork. I like the handling so wanted to stick with those measurements.


Per Moto/BD and On One, the A-C measurement is the same but the On One has more rake... 55mm vs. 51mm. I'm still trying to figure out if that's good or bad on a fat bike, but I'm glad to hear you like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

30.4 on seat post for Boris FS (tapered headtube, Bluto fork)


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I may be joining in soon as I'm planning on ordering a Boris the Evil Brut, but I'm wondering if its not a better choice to just get the Boris Brut Sprung.... Decisions Decisions


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

mtmiller said:


> Per Moto/BD and On One, the A-C measurement is the same but the On One has more rake... 55mm vs. 51mm. I'm still trying to figure out if that's good or bad on a fat bike, but I'm glad to hear you like it. :thumbsup:


True. I should have said "closest to" the factory fork dimensions. I'm noticing more of a difference in handling from the stiffness than dimensions. I'll try to articulate more of an opinion on handling as I continue to ride.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe I've lost my mind but its pretty certain that the drive side cup came off on the non drive side. But if it isn't possible then ill just lay off the recreational drugs for a while! haha : )


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Ksousa81 said:


> What have you guys used for aftermarket seat posts for your Boris. Are there lightweight 30.4 posts? Using shim?
> 
> Any info would be helpful
> 
> thanks


I have a Tompson 27.2 post and a 27-2 to 30.6 adapter sleeve


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


> Free Shipping 26er Carbon Fat Snow Beach Bike Bicycle Fork Tapered Steerer Disc | eBay
> 
> This is what I got. It took about 10 days to get here. I had to file the ends of the axles a little to get them to fit the dropouts but a standard q/r axle fits perfectly. They claim 520g +/- 20g. It was 540g on the money. The quality is very good. I couldn't find any flaws anywhere. The cable guide is riveted on and not removable. Threaded aluminum inserts in the brake mounts.


It looks like the fork's brake mounts are spaced for a front disc hub- is that right? That would mean my stock Boris X7 front wheel would slip right in...


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

MUSTCLIME said:


> I have a Tompson 27.2 post and a 27-2 to 30.6 adapter sleeve


thanks!

I just ordered a shim to go along with a 27.2 i have kicking around, im going to start there


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

mtmiller said:


> It looks like the fork's brake mounts are spaced for a front disc hub- is that right? That would mean my stock Boris X7 front wheel would slip right in...


Yes...and no. The axles on the Boris hub are a little too wide to fit the dropouts. Like I said in the post, I had to file a couple flat spots on the axle to get it to fit in the dropouts.


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok i'm happy to say that BD has 1 less Evil Brut in stock....


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

What is the lightest weight one should reasonably expect to achieve with a Boris? I haven't found a weight for the bare frame, but I think you could get sub-30 if you really want and 31-32 without breaking the bank. But this is just my guess - no proof. It's over 35 or 36 lbs for a large but tires and a carbon fork should achieve a 5-7 lb diet by themselves. Anyone have good real world results to share?

Fred


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

IMHO anything with the word fat in it shouldnt be expected to be the light bike in your stable. But with that said I know you can lighten it up a bit. check out post #1104 I think his is almost sub 30lbs. Mine on the other hand keeps getting heavier the more I add stuff hahaha. But I dont want this to be my lightest bike just a bike I can use in the winters so that I can still ride. I know some people use these year round so thats why they lighten them up.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Roger, cman. Same here as my Blur LTc is my warm weather bike. I think I will be happy if I can flirt with sub-30...

Fred


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

My Boris is the only bike I have... And it's getting heavier.. Frame bag is always full... Spread out between the frame and seat bag I have Tools, grub, water, spare gloves, have spare tube, minor first aid kit, pump, helmet and bar light, leatherman, wool sweater, second layer and biking jacket..... Only change in summer is that I don't carry the extra layers!









Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rcksqrl what's your weight at right now? I haven't weighed mine after changing tires bars and going 1x. But I did add the fenders bottle cages and a rear rack so I'm curios to see what others are riding at.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm going to throw it on a scale sometime here soon. I usually carry 1.5 L of water in the bag.... In the summer I carry extra in the forks for pups I meet along the trail..... Amazing how many hikers don't bring water for their dogs.... When I get it on the scale ill post it here


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mines at 33lbs after changing all the fit parts and tires. Still undecided for a fork probably not gonna rush cause it rides ok.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine is still at around 37.6 and I have added fenders, bottle cages and new tires. after a rack and some bags I bet ill be at around 40-42


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

RagerXS said:


> What is the lightest weight one should reasonably expect to achieve with a Boris? I haven't found a weight for the bare frame, but I think you could get sub-30 if you really want and 31-32 without breaking the bank. But this is just my guess - no proof. It's over 35 or 36 lbs for a large but tires and a carbon fork should achieve a 5-7 lb diet by themselves. Anyone have good real world results to share?
> 
> Fred


Mine will be under 30 lbs after I build my wheels but I will have doubled the original price of the bike lol. Ive sold some of the stock parts & got some of it back.

Best bang for buck weight cuts are tires, tubes & fork. A couple Vee Rubber H Billies and a Chinese carbon fork + the necessary lower headset will cost about $350 but cut nearly 5 lbs off the bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think being around the 30 mark is ideal, for cost vs weight. Cause after that you're getting into the real money. A 175 dollar carbon fork is a good deal.. But do you find that it stiffens up the ride, compared to the steel fork? I think the steel would eat some of the vibration that the carbon would pass through to your grips, no? I've never owned carbon parts besides the rear of fs.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

I look at my Boris X9 Bluto as my winter/early spring bike. Do I want it to be the most efficient and lightest bike for me? Nope, not even close. My requirement for this bike is to be a brute -- act as my winter weather bike and, for all intents and purposes, be inefficient. Because, the more inefficient the Boris is, the more exercise I will get during the winter. So, this baby is going to be my 37 pound beast and I am going accept Boris is he is -- a heavy brute who will make a stronger rider come spring.

Also, Boris will be great for me when I take newbies out. Inefficient enough so the newbies don't get frustrated and I also enjoy the slower paced ride while getting a great workout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Bigbird188 said:


> Ok i'm happy to say that BD has 1 less Evil Brut in stock....


Cool. Congratulations -- I hope you have many miles and smiles on this bike.

I just rode today -- froze my butt off, but I still enjoyed the ride and I am still smiling!


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone running Husker Du 120 tpi on their boris? Just want to make sure the tire fits before i order em up

thanks!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Ksousa81 said:


> Anyone running Husker Du 120 tpi on their boris? Just want to make sure the tire fits before i order em up thanks!


Fits no problem.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


> Yes...and no. The axles on the Boris hub are a little too wide to fit the dropouts. Like I said in the post, I had to file a couple flat spots on the axle to get it to fit in the dropouts.


...but the fork's brake mount is set up for a front-spaced hub... is that right? You didn't have to machine the brake adaptor or anything, right?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Can you remove the tire rim foam?*

My Boris started at about 37 pounds and is now hitting about 33. I've substituted the seatpost, seatpost clamp, saddle, handlebars, tires, and inner tubes.

I ran into another guy on a Boris on the trail. _He said he'd removed the foam rim liner leaving just the thin rim-hole cover _and saved close to _another pound_. No flats according to him. *Can anyone else confirm this?*

I'm a bit skeptical - especially with SL tubes. I think that foam helps keep the spoke nipples from poking into the tubes. But maybe someone else can give testimony. Anyone? Class? Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I weighed mine in at 36.5 lbs a week ago with upgraded tires (BFL/Nate 120tpi both), saddle (heavier than stock), grips (Ouri), and taped front rim (failed attempt at tubeless). Since then I've swapped the brakes to BB7. This is on a Boris X5. Loving the bike so far, but thinking I might want a Bud front tire for the slick mud right now and looking at upgrading the fork, seatpost, stem and handlebar. Possibly also going to 10 speed.... I purchased the bike with all intentions of upgrading


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm only running a surly rim strip. No flats from that yet but running surly and stock tubes. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Its cool they started selling the framesets by themselves. anyone get one yet?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

oh wait its the bullet not the boris NVM


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

connolm said:


> My Boris started at about 37 pounds and is now hitting about 33. I've substituted the seatpost, seatpost clamp, saddle, handlebars, tires, and inner tubes.


Similar here. Started at 37 lbs, sitting around 34 lbs after swapping out my tires, tubes, seatpost, and saddle. It's heavy, but I figure hauling the extra weight around will just get me in better shape.

I still love this bike, by the way! So much fun in the snow.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

That's interesting. So the rigid Boris and the Bluto Boris both weigh in at 37 pounds. I put mine on the scale - with pedals, my Large Boris with Bluto came in at 37.1 pounds. That rigid front fork must be heavy if it weighs close to the Bluto.

LOVE the bike -- great riding, tons of fun!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> I think being around the 30 mark is ideal, for cost vs weight. Cause after that you're getting into the real money. A 175 dollar carbon fork is a good deal.. But do you find that it stiffens up the ride, compared to the steel fork? I think the steel would eat some of the vibration that the carbon would pass through to your grips, no? I've never owned carbon parts besides the rear of fs.


I noticed it rode stiffer on the first ride with the new fork, after that it just seems normal. With the cush of the big tires its no big deal. The weight savings and lazer sharp steering are worth the minor change in the ride quality.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

connolm said:


> My Boris started at about 37 pounds and is now hitting about 33. I've substituted the seatpost, seatpost clamp, saddle, handlebars, tires, and inner tubes.
> 
> I ran into another guy on a Boris on the trail. _He said he'd removed the foam rim liner leaving just the thin rim-hole cover _and saved close to _another pound_. No flats according to him. *Can anyone else confirm this?*
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical - especially with SL tubes. I think that foam helps keep the spoke nipples from poking into the tubes. But maybe someone else can give testimony. Anyone? Class? Beuller? Beuller?


Yup those rubber strips over the red rim strip are close to a pound for the pair. I chucked those and wrapped the rim with a couple rounds of clear packing tape to protect the tube.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Tried to get the V8's to seal for tubeless...total fail, dam things are just so loose on the wheel.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Inside the tire, there is the stock tube (0.9 lbs each, swapped w Q-Tubes [non-sl] which weighed 0.59 each).
Then there was a black rubber strip,
covering the red rim liner strip,
covering the spoke holes of the rim.

I removed the black rubber strip (0.28 lbs each - rotational weight) and only left the stock red strip (didn't weigh. Additional yellow strip included w bike weighed 0.31 lbs each). Nervous about running tubes inside with no additional rubber strip. Many successful rides since, no more worries about tubes puncturing through the red strip.

+1 for ditching over 1/2 pound rotational weight in the rubber rim strips.

1.5 hour ride on snow covered bike paths and attempts at snow covered trail riding. Tires good on snow and ice until deep snow or steep slippery patches. Bud and Nate on the way, carbon fork getting installed tomorrow, it'll be an entirely new bike in a few days.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

What size Q tube are you using?


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Same here with rim liner removal and smaller q-tubes. I've put about 10 hours on this combo now, in snow, and today on icy hardback. Zero issues.

Btw, finally put my Kindshock dropper on yesterday, and it made my ride today so much better on the steeper downhill sections. Fun fun fun!


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Osiris sky said:


> I can't offer a verdict yet. I managed to get it put on just before dark and only had time to ride around the yard. It feels different. Stiffer definitely. I'll try to give it a good run tomorrow after work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


How is riding boris with the thudbuster lt? I also have their thudbuster neoprene cover but year of riding i found whole bunch of dirt/dust collected in it.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Tried to get the V8's to seal for tubeless...total fail, dam things are just so loose on the wheel.


Build up the valley with either foam weather stripping or door sill foam. Split tube works best.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> How is riding boris with the thudbuster lt? I also have their thudbuster neoprene cover but year of riding i found whole bunch of dirt/dust collected in it.


I love it for the extra cushion.


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

*Boris Report*

Got my Boris x7 21in a month ago it weighed in at 37+ lb.
So far i have changed the tiers to On-One Floater Fat Tyre, big improvement over stock self steer is gone and traction is night and day as well.













I'm really having a grate time riding this beast! after i got over my first cant breath moment do to my couch surfing smug grin is not leaving my face, cant explain it.
One thing i didn't expect is that i have to learn how to ride flats again  but maybe the new flat pedals will help my incompetence!

while i was changing the tiers i also disposed of the large heavy rubber bands as a replacement i used this hurricane tape so far no problems, i dint weigh it nor do i have a scale to compere it to duct-tape but it feels lighter i stumbled on it by accident and i think some of you WW will really like it. 
Bunker Hurricane Tape 48mm x 18m Roll - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

BatoMTB said:


> Got my Boris x7 21in a month ago it weighed in at 37+ lb.
> So far i have changed the tiers to On-One Floater Fat Tyre, big improvement over stock self steer is gone and traction is night and day as well.
> View attachment 949144
> View attachment 949145
> ...


Nice! Flats with pins will make all the difference. I have some wellgos and they stick to my boots real nice. 
I am not a hardcore rider, but I can say that I don't really miss my SPD's all that much.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

I plan on using my SPD's until there is snow. Once there is snow, the flats will come on (along with my fenders!).

I hate to say it -- but I am looking forward to some snow. The whole experience of the Fat Bike makes me feel like a kid, from wanting snow to riding a big goofy bicycle with balloon tires.


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

That is what i'm hoping for already have these on order


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> I hate to say it -- but I am looking forward to some snow. The whole experience of the Fat Bike makes me feel like a kid, from wanting snow to riding a big goofy bicycle with balloon tires.


The lack of snow and cold weather combined with the constant gray has made my seasonal affective disorder kick in early this year!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

pspycho said:


> The lack of snow and cold weather combined with the constant gray has made my seasonal affective disorder kick in early this year!


Me too. Last year it didnt hit until February. This year it was mid-November but a new fatbike helped shut it off for awhile.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

BatoMTB said:


> That is what i'm hoping for already have these on order
> View attachment 949164


What brand is ^^^^^


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

They are Chain reaction House brand

Nukeproof Electron Evo Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Swapping in carbon fork for the Bluto. The new fork is significantly shorter (1-2"? I'll have to measure). Little concerned about the drastic change in geometry. I guess I'll install it, ride it and report back. Also have 4.8" Bud on the way so that should compensate a little bit.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tips-Up said:


> Swapping in carbon fork for the Bluto. The new fork is significantly shorter (1-2"? I'll have to measure). Little concerned about the drastic change in geometry. I guess I'll install it, ride it and report back. Also have 4.8" Bud on the way so that should compensate a little bit.


Did you take into account the sag of the fork under a load?
I'm going to guess at least one 1" of sag


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Bluto is 120mm right? At 20% sag that leaves 96mm, or 24mm sagged. So the axle-to-crown (AC) measurement drops from 531mm to 507mm... still quite a bit more than most rigid forks. If your new fork is average at about 470mm than your front end drops 507-470=37mm... about an inch and a half.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I should put a degree gauge on my boris with the bluto....thing is kinda slack in the first place. I had thought about getting a 100mm air shaft t knock it down a little. Going to be 50 degrees and wet on the 25th....may end up riding anyway.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah it sucks. My boss gave us tomorrow off and it supposed to rain all night and all day.


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bought a Boris X7 a couple of weeks ago, loving having a fat bike! It's great to have a reasonably priced option with some decent components and an aluminum frame. 

The first thing I did was swapped over the stem, bar, seatpost, and saddle from my summer bike. I don't know if that saved any weight, but I like that setup better.

Tonight, though, I put it on a diet by swapping out the tires and tubes and removing the rubber liner. I now have a set of 120tpi Fat-B-Nimble Tires paired with Q-tubes (2.4-2.7). This saved a total of 3.8 lbs per the bathroom scale, bringing the bike down to 33.6lbs per the bathroom scale. 

Additional modifications will likely include dropping it down to a 1x10 and throwing on a Sarma Hoboy fork. By my best guess, these mods should bring it down around 31 lbs. in total, which I'm pretty happy with. 

I haven't gotten to take it out with the new tires, but I'm betting that the loss of 3.8 lbs of rolling weight will make a huge difference.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

My take-off Bluto is for sale. Asking price is $600 + shipping.

RockShox Bluto 120mm fork


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

Did you order your Boris with a Bluto, knowing you would be taking it off and selling it? The $300 bikes direct upgrade to Bluto is pretty cheap when compared to the retail price of the Bluto.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

fletchercole said:


> Did you order your Boris with a Bluto, knowing you would be taking it off and selling it? The $300 bikes direct upgrade to Bluto is pretty cheap when compared to the retail price of the Bluto.


Correct. Rode the Bluto, felt fine, but my intention has always been go rigid and sell the Bluto. Bought the bike for $1200, fork swap should bring it under $1k (well, not including tires, tubes, fenders, frame pack, seatpost, etc...). Just my personal preference.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just pulled the trigger on a 100mm Bluto, Hope Pro II Fatso hub, headset and red anodized aluminum nipples from Bike24.com. Great price at $610 shipped. Now to buy a truing stand and dishing gauge. I'll post pictures of the process and finished bike.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

radnur22 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 100mm Bluto, Hope Pro II Fatso hub, headset and red anodized aluminum nipples from Bike24.com. Great price at $610 shipped. Now to buy a truing stand and dishing gauge. I'll post pictures of the process and finished bike.


congrats! But I highly recommend buying a tension gauge instead of a dish gauge. You can use your bike to check dish, or the trueing stand (and flipping the wheel in either accounts for imperfections). But the only way to check tension is with a proper tool. Some say they can pluck spokes and tension by ear, but I can't. I also think it would be hard to account for necessary sound differences due to the lacing pattern and resulting uncrossed lengths, not to mention manufacturing tolerance differences.

Fred


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RagerXS said:


> congrats! But I highly recommend buying a tension gauge instead of a dish gauge. You can use your bike to check dish, or the trueing stand (and flipping the wheel in either accounts for imperfections). But the only way to check tension is with a proper tool. Some say they can pluck spokes and tension by ear, but I can't. I also think it would be hard to account for necessary sound differences due to the lacing pattern and resulting uncrossed lengths, not to mention manufacturing tolerance differences.
> 
> Fred


Thanks Fred!

I was looking at buying the Park Tool TS8 truing stand. In the description, it mentions dishing can by accomplished by flipping the wheel. Instead of the dishing gauge I'll buy the Park Tool TM1 spoke tension gauge. I just need to get all the parts so I can take measurements for the correct spoke length.


----------



## drolic (Dec 10, 2013)

donn12 said:


> thank you - that is a lot of info! there was another one that was a series of 4 pics? My new tires came in so I just threw them on with tubes


Seen a few tubeless questions here in Boris Report thread.

Thought I'd toss in my post about going tubeless on my gen 1 Boris x9 and stock Missions. If you were looking for more pics. I didn't add it to the Tubeless Tuesday post as the filter floss was experimental.

Experiment aside, the concept is the same, I recommend a rim build up and split tube. This setup is still going for me. Although I've topped off Stans twice since the original and I can hear a massive booger rolling around in there.

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/filter-floss-fat-rim-filler-split-tube-907209.html

Yesterday, I aired it up to 20 lbs and rode it on a 14 mile pavement commute. Picked up a new road tire at the LBS on lunch break for my commuting single speed track bike.

The guys at work thought i was showing off with the skinny tire tied to the fattie.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tips-Up said:


> Correct. Rode the Bluto, felt fine, but my intention has always been go rigid and sell the Bluto. Bought the bike for $1200, fork swap should bring it under $1k (well, not including tires, tubes, fenders, frame pack, seatpost, etc...). Just my personal preference.


Thats what im doing too. I sold the fork for 550 and trying sell the wheelset now. Frames getting powdercoated, carbon 9zero7 fork, holy rolling Darryl with 9zero7 hubs, 45north husker du's,seatpost saddle stem and carbon bar.

i did my homework and I'm going to be into this build once the wheels are sold for about $1550. The fat bikes in the $2000-1500 range just didn't carry as many goodies as i was able to get on this build. I hope to have her ready before the middle of January..


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Had some wet/snow single track today and the Vee Missions did alright after doing an intense siping job on them. I know other tires weigh less and are better but I am giving this bike to my wife soon and she will never use it in the snow so I figured why put pricey treads on for someone who wouldn't need them.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

How are you guys rear free hubs holding up....I am really unimpressed with the X9 fs rear wheel.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I had one that was defective but the replacement is fine. What's the problem with yours?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine sucks, always coming loose.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

No issues with my hubs. Rode about 50 miles so far...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Been fine with mine. Coming up on 700mi


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

*Dish*



radnur22 said:


> Thanks Fred!
> 
> I was looking at buying the Park Tool TS8 truing stand. In the description, it mentions dishing can by accomplished by flipping the wheel. Instead of the dishing gauge I'll buy the Park Tool TM1 spoke tension gauge. I just need to get all the parts so I can take measurements for the correct spoke length.


I made a freebie (well, damn near) dish gauge from some scrap wood and a screw. Used a picture of a "real" dish gauge to see what I needed to do to cobble together my own.

Cut two small pieces of scrap wood to contact the rim on opposite sides. Screw one to each end of a long piece of wood (length = diameter of rim). Run a deck screw threw the middle of the long skinny piece (screw it in or out as required to contact hub ends). Presto, a perfectly fine dish gauge!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Put the pink floaters on my fiance's white Boris X5 wheels for one of her Xmas gifts. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I got one of the original Boris's, I have at least 1000 miles on the oem hubs and they are still as smooth as day 1. For $899 one of the best bang for the buck bike purchases I have. Stock other than husker doos, easton ea50 seatpost, race face N/M 32T chain ring and swaped the x9 rear d for a shorty.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm getting major brake rubbing on my X9, I have no clue how to adjust these BB7 brakes, is there a trick to making the tire spin freely?

Also I got another flat, that makes two in about 4 rides. even when I ran tubes on my 29er I never got any flat tires, I think the rubber on the missions are to thin or something.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> I'm getting major brake rubbing on my X9, I have no clue how to adjust these BB7 brakes, is there a trick to making the tire spin freely?
> 
> Also I got another flat, that makes two in about 4 rides. even when I ran tubes on my 29er I never got any flat tires, I think the rubber on the missions are to thin or something.


Did you center the brake on the rotor per the manual? Are you tubeless? If not, go tubeless via split tube method.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

radnur22 said:


> Did you center the brake on the rotor per the manual? Are you tubeless? If not, go tubeless via split tube method.


No i'm not tubeless and I never got a manual with my brakes.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> No i'm not tubeless and I never got a manual with my brakes.


Loosen the caliper mounting bolts, squeeze the brake handle, tighten the caliper bolts. This centers the caliper onto the rotor.

Go tubeless.....


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

radnur22 said:


> Loosen the caliper mounting bolts, squeeze the brake handle, tighten the caliper bolts. This centers the caliper onto the rotor.
> 
> Go tubeless.....


These are the directions for centering hydraulic brakes. For mechanicals you need to loosen the caliper bolts and align the inner and out adjustment knobs so that they meet at the center, re-tighten the bolts and back the adjustments off to eliminate drag. Google bb7 set up for the details, there are several good write-ups I know this because I just got done setting up the brakes on my new Boris X9 FS. Really fun, I can't wait for snow.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

What I do is put the outside pad all the way out, the inside pad all the way in, tighten the lever and tighten the caliper bolts. Then bring the inside pad out until it doesn't rub, and then bring the outside pad in until you find your desired lever throw.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not bad except that as the pads wear there isnt much adjustment left on the inside pad. I adjust it all the way out then adjust it in 8 or 10 clicks then set the outside pad. That way there's room to move the inside pad in as it wears.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stu Pidassle said:


> These are the directions for centering hydraulic brakes. For mechanicals you need to loosen the caliper bolts and align the inner and out adjustment knobs so that they meet at the center, re-tighten the bolts and back the adjustments off to eliminate drag. Google bb7 set up for the details, there are several good write-ups I know this because I just got done setting up the brakes on my new Boris X9 FS. Really fun, I can't wait for snow.


Really??? Those were the Avid factory BB7 instructions that were included with my Boris X9. I set up the brakes as instructed and I have had no problems with mine.

Your way will work, you are just activating the pads with the knobs rather than the brake handle. The only issue I see if you bring the inboard pad to far in, since that pad is not activated with the brake handle, you will loose some future adjustment.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

When the pad is too far in, you lose breaking power. You can always adjust the caliper, it's pretty easy, so when you say you run out of adjustment, thats just because you haven't reset the caliper yet.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Im going to give tubeless a try, i need a 26er tube,gorilla tape,valve and stans. Is that about right?


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> Im going to give tubeless a try, i need a 26er tube,gorilla tape,valve and stans. Is that about right?


24x2.5" tube, weather stripping to build up valley. Look at my previous posts...


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

cman8 said:


> Rcksqrl what's your weight at right now? I haven't weighed mine after changing tires bars and going 1x. But I did add the fenders bottle cages and a rear rack so I'm curios to see what others are riding at.


Minus water using bathroom scale I'm around 45#.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> Not bad except that as the pads wear there isnt much adjustment left on the inside pad. I adjust it all the way out then adjust it in 8 or 10 clicks then set the outside pad. That way there's room to move the inside pad in as it wears.


This is the method that I used. For a quick adjustment I loosen the bolts, turn the inner in a couple of clicks, tighten the outside to meet the rotor, re-tighten the bolts and back the pads off to eliminate rubbing.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

What is this turning the inner and outside? are you referring to those red things on the caliper?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, the knobs adjust the pads in and out.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Even with extensive siping the snow today was just too much for the stock Vee Missions. Made me wish I had a 5" bike instead. This was brutal considering I fought my way down 1 mile of hill and back up in 20 mph winds.


----------



## pxpaulx (Aug 5, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> Even with extensive siping the snow today was just too much for the stock Vee Missions. Made me wish I had a 5" bike instead. This was brutal considering I fought my way down 1 mile of hill and back up in 20 mph winds.


If the missions are as bad as the vee8s, an upgrade would likely change your riding experience appreciably. I got a pair of husker dus 27tpi for just over $100 on eBay new and they are night and day better. Also, you can get the bulldozer or snowshoe xl at least on the front which are pretty close to a 5 inch tire for a reasonable price.


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

radnur22 said:


> Really??? Those were the Avid factory BB7 instructions that were included with my Boris X9. I set up the brakes as instructed and I have had no problems with mine.
> 
> Your way will work, you are just activating the pads with the knobs rather than the brake handle. The only issue I see if you bring the inboard pad to far in, since that pad is not activated with the brake handle, you will loose some future adjustment.


Really. The problem with adjusting mechanical brakes that way is that the lever only actuates the outer pad. Using only that side to center the caliper will result in a loss of braking power. Avid recommends a 1/3 - 2/3 for inner/outer spacing. The problem with simply eyeballing the alignment is that it is not consistently repeatable. BTW, you might want to check your keyboard your ? key seems to be sticky.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Stu Pidassle said:


> BTW, you might want to check your keyboard your ? key seems to be sticky.


:lol: I usually set the inner so its just kissing the rotor then set the outer for comfortable lever throw. Usually after 1 ride its perfect for a few weeks then its just a click in here & there as the pads wear.


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just getting started on the mods for my X9...


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Correct me If I am wrong....it looks like you have a tapered steerer tube on that frame. Is the bearing on the bottom of the head set the same size as the top?


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Correct me If I am wrong....it looks like you have a tapered steerer tube on that frame. Is the bearing on the bottom of the head set the same size as the top?


I'm kind of a newbie, but if I am not mistaken, both the bottom and top bearings are the same size, the head set itself does taper in at the center, but then flares back out at the top to be the same size as the bottom.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a buto x9...it does have a larger lower headset race than the top so you can mount the tapered steerer of the bluto...I was just wondering if all the x9's had the "bluto head tube".


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Took the Black and White Boris fatties to the Beach on Lake Superior last week. It was fun until we got into the really soft, dense stuff.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone upgraded to different wheels yet? if so what did you get? I was looking at the Hugo's but not sure if they will fit or not, when it comes to wheels im clueless.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

I took the inexpensive option of On One Floaters and love them.


----------



## drolic (Dec 10, 2013)

Wheels or tires sml-? I've been watching the Nextie Carbon wheel thread closely but don't have a good wheel builder and am not willing to give it a try myself. 

As far as tires... I'm overdue for a set of white Floaters.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

My wife and myself picked up a couple Boris X7's last month. Since we got them, we have been doing some mods. Next up, just ordered some Nates 120tpi's, should be here next week. It's such a blast to ride. Can't wait for more snow.

Deucewheeli - question, where did you find the colored tires? Are those pink? Might have to get them for my wife's bike.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

G60dude said:


> My wife and myself picked up a couple Boris X7's last month. Since we got them, we have been doing some mods. Next up, just ordered some Nates 120tpi's, should be here next week. It's such a blast to ride. Can't wait for more snow.
> 
> Deucewheeli - question, where did you find the colored tires? Are those pink? Might have to get them for my wife's bike.


They are On-One Floaters and come in Black, Pink, Green, Orange and Brown. 
They are super awesome tires, they put the VEE 8's to shame.

Colored - On-One COLORED Floater Fat Tire (USA)
Black - On-One Floater Fat Tyre | On - One (order from UK, get them in about a week)


----------



## drolic (Dec 10, 2013)

Those are colored On One Floaters. 
See this thread. http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/colored-one-floaters-899795.html

Find them here  or here.


----------



## drolic (Dec 10, 2013)

You win DeuceWheeler, beat me to it.

BTW, love that white boris and pink tires. Showed my wife and she's approves.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

New to the Forum but I have a Boris X5. I've swapped seat,post,bars and stem. I just received today my Surly Bud/Nate combo but waiting on the Surly tubes to come. Next upgrade will be brakes. Little by little all the components will be swapped. Having fun with a great bike!!


----------



## Nasastevo (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm new as of today but read the entire 53 pages of the thread! My wife purchased a Boris x5 19" pearl white for me as a surprise anniversary gift. I'm so stoked after reading all of the thread that I am not sure how I am going to wait a few more weeks until it arrives. Yes she has a sister but she is taken too... Lol. Thanks to all of you that have contributed. I have a few great ideas on upgrades and will post pics accordingly. Happy New Year!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nasastevo said:


> I'm new as of today but read the entire 53 pages of the thread! My wife purchased a Boris x5 19" pearl white for me as a surprise anniversary gift. I'm so stoked after reading all of the thread that I am not sure how I am going to wait a few more weeks until it arrives. Yes she has a sister but she is taken too... Lol. Thanks to all of you that have contributed. I have a few great ideas on upgrades and will post pics accordingly. Happy New Year!


Welcome to the tribe Nasastevo. Excellent first post!

Oh and congrats on the new Boris, you're gonna love it. And yes, she is a keeper.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Didn't someone on here fit a Bud and Lou? I'm considering it if it can be done.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Someone did fit a bud/lou, I believe it was on an original Borris frame. 

I've just bought a Bud and a full 1x10 set up; the chain will not clear a wide rear tire with the 2x10 from what I can tell. So you can bet I'm going to test Bud on my rear. If he fits I'll be ordering either Lou or another Bud for the rear of my bike. Should arrive next week. Just in time for the StinkySpoke!!

My concern is with the apparent different frames of the Borris. I have the FS and my seat tube is a different diameter than the non FS Borris so who knows what other minute differences there are...


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*First pinch flat and other ride reports*

Boris X7 owner...

Got my first _pinch flat_ yesterday in _Harold Parker State Forest_ in Massachusetts. I was running an _On-One Floater_ in the rear at ~7.5 psi. This is extremely technical singletrack and it flatted at the most extreme place.

We stopped to replace the tube. Temps were in the high 20s so my riding buddy got cold quickly while I was sweating pumping my mini-pump 100's of times to inflate a fatty. I got it swapped and inflated to about ten psi in ~10 minutes. Going forward, 9 psi will be my lower limit. I weigh 210 lbs and at 7.5 psi, I could feel the wheels hitting the rims on the extremely technical single track. I'm running Q-tubes SL 2.4-2.7" tubes. Strangely, later that night, I found _three_ holes in the tube and none in the tell-tale pinch flat pattern.

Regardless, I'm loving the bike!


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Nasastevo said:


> I'm new as of today but read the entire 53 pages of the thread! My wife purchased a Boris x5 19" pearl white for me as a surprise anniversary gift. I'm so stoked after reading all of the thread that I am not sure how I am going to wait a few more weeks until it arrives. Yes she has a sister but she is taken too... Lol. Thanks to all of you that have contributed. I have a few great ideas on upgrades and will post pics accordingly. Happy New Year!


That just awesome! Congratulations! 
While my wife did not purchase my X9 Boris Bluto for me, she gave me the green light "so long as I sold one of my other bikes". Well, it was quite amazing how quickly I sold my Giant XTC 29er just after I clicked "purchase" for my Boris.
I am loving the Boris and am very happy I made the investment in this bike!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> My Boris X5 component weights ...
> Awhile back someone asked for the component weights on Boris ... We've upgraded everything on my X5 we're going to, until I save enough for a lighter wheelset and and fork upgrade ... Here are the actual weights of the parts we replaced (if it's not listed, we haven't taken it off the bike yet and weighed it - like frame, fork and front derailer)
> 
> Boris X5
> ...


Question, do the wheel weights that you list above include the rim strips? I don't think they do but I want to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

connolm said:


> Boris X7 owner...
> 
> Got my first _pinch flat_ yesterday in _Harold Parker State Forest_ in Massachusetts. I was running an _On-One Floater_ in the rear at ~7.5 psi. This is extremely technical singletrack and it flatted at the most extreme place.
> 
> ...


Was at HP for the Wicked Ride a couple months back. Of course that was on my skinny tire full squish, but loads of fun nonetheless. I think you will find lower pressures to be fine in the snow as it smooths out the trails and you will want the float. But I definitely agree with higher pressures for non-snow / non-sand trail use.

Fred


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Nasastevo said:


> I'm new as of today but read the entire 53 pages of the thread! My wife purchased a Boris x5 19" pearl white for me as a surprise anniversary gift. I'm so stoked after reading all of the thread that I am not sure how I am going to wait a few more weeks until it arrives. Yes she has a sister but she is taken too... Lol. Thanks to all of you that have contributed. I have a few great ideas on upgrades and will post pics accordingly. Happy New Year!


I totally love my pearl x5 you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Quick first question...Can anyone with a 17" Boris confirm the seatpost diameter? I'm reading 30.4 for one model of Boris and 31.6 for different Boris model on the BD website. Is it different for different sizes or models? I'm going to order a 17" Boris FS X9 and am wondering if my 31.6 Thudbuster will fit. Thanks.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

Bravo Delta said:


> Quick first question...Can anyone with a 17" Boris confirm the seatpost diameter? I'm reading 30.4 for one model of Boris and 31.6 for different Boris model on the BD website. Is it different for different sizes or models? I'm going to order a 17" Boris FS X9 and am wondering if my 31.6 Thudbuster will fit. Thanks.


Not sure about that model, but the Boris X7 does have a 31.6


----------



## Nasastevo (Dec 30, 2014)

*Allamuchy*

Allamuchy.. Cool! When is yours coming? Mine is on back order until at least jan 15th!


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

connolm said:


> I ran into another guy on a Boris on the trail. _He said he'd removed the foam rim liner leaving just the thin rim-hole cover _and saved close to _another pound_. No flats according to him. *Can anyone else confirm this?*
> 
> I'm a bit skeptical - especially with SL tubes. I think that foam helps keep the spoke nipples from poking into the tubes. But maybe someone else can give testimony. Anyone? Class? Beuller? Beuller?


The strips that came with the bike seem thin. I just went out and bought the Surly rim strips, no foam rim liner required. I'm running regular 26" 1.95 -2.3 tubes


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Cody01 said:


> Didn't someone on here fit a Bud and Lou? I'm considering it if it can be done.


I got a Bud last week and first tried to fit it in the rear of my Boris FS X9. It sort of fit but wouldn't spin. The casing of the tire appeared to clear but the side knobs were rubbing on the frame. I have the original 2x10 gearing and did not check if it would rub tire in lowest gears. Just got a Nate for the rear, will install tonight. A 4.5" Nate or Floater would be awesome.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Bravo Delta said:


> Quick first question...Can anyone with a 17" Boris confirm the seatpost diameter? I'm reading 30.4 for one model of Boris and 31.6 for different Boris model on the BD website. Is it different for different sizes or models? I'm going to order a 17" Boris FS X9 and am wondering if my 31.6 Thudbuster will fit. Thanks.


The FS Borris (Bluto) is 30.4 per my seat post 19" Frame my frame was made in Taiwan per the frame sticker. It seems that the earlier non tapered head tube (non-Bluto) Borris are 31.6 as many people with those frames have used 31.6 with out issue.


----------



## Nasastevo (Dec 30, 2014)

*List of planned upgrades x5*



ou2mame said:


> I totally love my pearl x5 you won't be disappointed.


I'm gonna do a 1x9 like this...

Shimano HG400 9 Speed Mountain Bike Cassette - CS-HG400-9 (12-36) www.amazon.com/dp/B00L6JGEIQ/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_LYePub1W4HZDG

Race Face 104mm Single Chain Ring, Red, 30T 9/10/11 Speed www.amazon.com/dp/B00D3FG5MG/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_w2ePub08HQQK4

and then probably shorten the stem with this...

Truvativ 40 0-Degree 42 Height 31.8 1-1/8 Hussefelt Stem (Blast Black) Amazon.com : Truvativ 40 0-Degree 42 Height 31.8 1-1/8 Hussefelt Stem : Bike Stems And Parts : Sports & Outdoors

and of course tires, bars, grips, saddle... Etc.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The BD website show 31.6 spec seatpost for the Boris The Brute which also has a Bluto but 30.4 seatpost for the Boris FS X9. Might have to just wait and see.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have that stem. I didn't touch the drivetrain, besides adding a steel 32t chainring so far. Why do you want to change the cassette? I went with 680 truvativ bars they're under 20 bucks on ebay, and locking grips from China for like 5 bucks. I did ditch the seat though.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Nasastevo said:


> Allamuchy.. Cool! When is yours coming? Mine is on back order until at least jan 15th!


I have mine. I got mine last month. It is a blast to ride. It is the Boris X9 FS Bluto.


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

Boris badge. Is it Badenov?


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wingo said:


> View attachment 951789
> View attachment 951790
> 
> 
> Boris badge. Is it Badenov?


Bad Enough/// That is so cool! Where'd ya get it???


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

That's exactly what I wanted to do! Where did you get the badge?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Tips-Up said:


> I got a Bud last week and first tried to fit it in the rear of my Boris FS X9. It sort of fit but wouldn't spin. The casing of the tire appeared to clear but the side knobs were rubbing on the frame. I have the original 2x10 gearing and did not check if it would rub tire in lowest gears. Just got a Nate for the rear, will install tonight. A 4.5" Nate or Floater would be awesome.


Dang. Thanks for checking. That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought a Bud for my front and Nate for my rear. I knew it wouldnt fit on my X5. Jenson USA is back ordered on Surly tubes.... they ould ship tomorrow hopefully. Bummed thouh as first snow fall is coming saturday.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thudbuster*

I got the Thudbuster and took it for a test. It works great!!! Yes, the geometries change a bit, but they would do the same when riding out of the saddle. The Thudbuster is great for people with lower back pain. Now just waiting for my Bluto and other parts for front suspension.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Does anyone run standard mountain bike tubes instead?? And if so does it change the tire size or profile in any way ?? Thanks!!


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Sort of... I've been running Q-tubes SL 2.4-2.7" inner tubes. Haven't tried smaller tubes.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

BTW Im running a Bud and a Nate. The Bud being so big would the Q tubes be a good thing to do ??


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bravo Delta said:


> Quick first question...Can anyone with a 17" Boris confirm the seatpost diameter? I'm reading 30.4 for one model of Boris and 31.6 for different Boris model on the BD website. Is it different for different sizes or models? I'm going to order a 17" Boris FS X9 and am wondering if my 31.6 Thudbuster will fit. Thanks.


I have a black 17" x9 FS it is 30.4mm.
I was all types of confused when i tried sliding the 31.6 into it!!


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

giff07 said:


> Bad Enough/// That is so cool! Where'd ya get it???


Custom ordered. Custom Head badge Portfolio


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Ksousa81 said:


> I have a black 17" x9 FS it is 30.4mm.
> I was all types of confused when i tried sliding the 31.6 into it!!


Thank you. I guess that settles it I'll have to sell the 31.6.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

if you find any 30.4 lightweight aluminum options please let me know. Im going to try and run a 27.2 in a cane creek 30.4 shim.

http://www.amazon.com/Cane-Creek-Sh...UTF8&qid=1420156235&sr=8-2&keywords=30.4+shim

being 250 lbs Im worried if its going to keep my saddle height were i want it..


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone ??? Who's running 4.0 or 4.8 tires and what tubes are you running??


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Boris size advice please. I'm really on the fence about what size to order. I'm 6' tall 175 lbs so I'm right in the middle of the 17"/19" sizes. I'm not a real aggressive rider. Any 6 footers out there get the 17" and regret it? Or the 19" and wish you went smaller?


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm just under 5'10" and got the 17". I have pretty short legs but long arms. With all the stock components I slid the saddle all the way back to get the right reach. Depending on your body proportions the 17" may be cramped.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm 6' on the dot and got a 17". The seat is pushed all the way back and i got a longer stem. It rides fine but I wonder just a little bit of i should have gotten the 19"...


----------



## rwkobs (May 16, 2007)

I'm 5'11" and got the 19". I felt a tad stretched out, but now it is perfect with a 60mm stem. I like the response of the shorter stem better too. My seat is set right in the middle.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

connolm said:


> I'm 6' on the dot and got a 17". The seat is pushed all the way back and i got a longer stem. It rides fine but I wonder just a little bit of i should have gotten the 19"...


Thanks, what size stem came stock on it and did you need a longer seatpost than the stock one?


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Bads1 said:


> Anyone ??? Who's running 4.0 or 4.8 tires and what tubes are you running??


I have Vee snowshoe 4.7 in back, which is more like 4.0-4.2 I think. And a snowshoe XL at 4.8 up front with original chromoly fork. Both have plenty of room on the original 80mm rims.

Fred


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Bravo Delta said:


> Boris size advice please. I'm really on the fence about what size to order. I'm 6' tall 175 lbs so I'm right in the middle of the 17"/19" sizes. I'm not a real aggressive rider. Any 6 footers out there get the 17" and regret it? Or the 19" and wish you went smaller?


I'm 6' with a 33" inseam (sucks as 32" jeans are too short and 34" are too long, but I digress) and I bought a large X5, or 19" frame to be more specific. The Boris has a low stand-over height and relatively short effective top tube length so keep that in mind too. But I definitely recommend you get the 19. I could have easily gone with a larger frame, but I am happy with what I have. I am not cramped and don't feel stretched out either.

Fred


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

My boris x7 came with a 90mm stem and 350 mm 31.6 seatpost with a setback clamp.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

I would have never thought I would have enjoyed this fat bike as much as I have. I've owned this bike now for a little over a month and been riding it on every ride now. My other bike is a Kona Process 134 which is a very fun bike as well, but I just love the instant power of a rigid. A couple pics from yesterday.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

RagerXS said:


> I have Vee snowshoe 4.7 in back, which is more like 4.0-4.2 I think. And a snowshoe XL at 4.8 up front with original chromoly fork. Both have plenty of room on the original 80mm rims.
> 
> Fred


Did you try the 4.8 XL on the back?


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nobody can anse the question though??? What Tubes?? The stock tubes are rather heavy. I'm having a tough time getting Surly tubes because they seem to be back ordered everywhere...... options??


----------



## BatoMTB (Jul 31, 2007)

Bads1 said:


> Nobody can anse the question though??? What Tubes?? The stock tubes are rather heavy. I'm having a tough time getting Surly tubes because they seem to be back ordered everywhere...... options??


Here is what i used MEC 26 x 2.5-2.7 (0.9mm) Tube (48mm Presta Valve) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Got my Q-tubes SL 2.4-2.7" from Niagara Cycles online. They're quite light! Will weigh them when I get home and post pics.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

G60dude said:


> I would have never thought I would have enjoyed this fat bike as much as I have. I've owned this bike now for a little over a month and been riding it on every ride now.


Love the pictures. I feel the same way. I love the bike and I have been riding it every ride. I am really happy I invested in this bike and it is going to make me a lot stronger rider when I go back to my regular "skinny tire" bike in mid-spring.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Great action pics! What size did you get and how does it fit for you? Thanks!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Love the boris and the nates. Can't wait to try the floaters. Even at 11 psi these nates are good in the snow. Can't wait to try em at lower psi and not on a commute to work. love the ibera rack too.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Cman8- what kind of mask is that? Assuming it keeps moisture from fogging up glasses?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's a cold avenger. It actually helps to moisturize your air so that you don't breathe in really cold air and at the same time keeps your face warm and mask dry. Works really well so only used in below 20 days. Anything else it's just too hot


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a simple mask, but even it gets too warm after the first few miles, Thanks for the info!!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

Bravo Delta said:


> Great action pics! What size did you get and how does it fit for you? Thanks!


Thanks....I'm 6'1 and the bike is a large. All the bikes I've owned over the years have been large. I can ride an XL, but they always just seem a bit too big


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

G60dude said:


> I would have never thought I would have enjoyed this fat bike as much as I have. I've owned this bike now for a little over a month and been riding it on every ride now. My other bike is a Kona Process 134 which is a very fun bike as well, but I just love the instant power of a rigid. A couple pics from yesterday.


What trails are those?


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Please post your findings with the 4.8's on the FS Boris hopefully with some pics!


WSUPolar said:


> Someone did fit a bud/lou, I believe it was on an original Borris frame.
> 
> I've just bought a Bud and a full 1x10 set up; the chain will not clear a wide rear tire with the 2x10 from what I can tell. So you can bet I'm going to test Bud on my rear. If he fits I'll be ordering either Lou or another Bud for the rear of my bike. Should arrive next week. Just in time for the StinkySpoke!!
> 
> My concern is with the apparent different frames of the Borris. I have the FS and my seat tube is a different diameter than the non FS Borris so who knows what other minute differences there are...


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Stock Boris Tubes weighed*

Weighed the stock Boris tubes tonight at 430 grams and 456 grams.

















The Q-tube SL 2.4-2.7" tubes came in at 221 grams and 212 grams.

















I did have one pinch flat with the Q-tubes at 7 psi over a rock lip. Changed the tube, inflated to 10 psi, hit the same rock and didn't pinch flat. I think it was due to running too low pressure and not tube quality/wall thickness/size.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Awesome. I may have missed it but did you take off the rubber rim strips too? If yes, how much did they weigh? I'm going to get some QTubes tomorrow and using packing tape instead of those rubber strips. All totaled I'll bet it saves 2-3 lbs.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Haven't take the strips off myself but others have.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll post after I see how it goes.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

There was a post a few pages back where someone did. I think they were around a half pound for the pair.

I finally got my new wheels built & set up tubeless. Bike's down to 29 lbs now


----------



## Nasastevo (Dec 30, 2014)

*1x9 setup*



ou2mame said:


> I have that stem. I didn't touch the drivetrain, besides adding a steel 32t chainring so far. Why do you want to change the cassette? I went with 680 truvativ bars they're under 20 bucks on ebay, and locking grips from China for like 5 bucks. I did ditch the seat though.


The 30t nw combined with an 11/36 cassette will help expand the gear range while saving weight


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

DDondero said:


> Awesome. I may have missed it but did you take off the rubber rim strips too? If yes, how much did they weigh? I'm going to get some QTubes tomorrow and using packing tape instead of those rubber strips. All totaled I'll bet it saves 2-3 lbs.


I took off the rubber rim liners, and only run the coloured rim strip. Also using q-tubes 2.4-2.7 non-SL tubes. I elected to get regular instead of SL since there was very little difference in weight. I have been running this setup on devist8er 120tpi tires f&r since October at 6-8psi over mixed terrain with no issues.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Swapped bars again. Wanted to complete my gold accented blue, and wanted WIDE. Got NC-17s at 780mm and cut a cm off each end. 760mm feels perfect, and lightens the steering effort just a touch.









Also added gold CR bolts, and swapped all the rack/cage bolts to gold.

Finally, I swapped rear to 185mm rotor as well (already did the front - x5 came with 160 f&r). NSB makes a gold IS brake adapter, so...


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

So will a Bud fit ok on the stock front rim or do I need a wider rim?


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm going to give it a go this week.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't see why it wouldn't work, just would be more rounded and not quite as wide 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Finally stopped raining and the sun came out for a bit. Too wet to ride trail so I gave the railroad a try. I rode 8 miles up river on the service road next to the tracks, crossed the river on the abandoned trestle then rode 8 miles back down the other side.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm running Bud on the front stock rim with an aftermarket carbon fork. Regular Q-tubes in Bud are at very low pressure, not sure PSI but 160 pounds sags sidewalls in regular standover and so far so good.

jeffw - where are the pics?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

About 45 minutes north west of Pittsburgh. The trestle crosses the Beaver River near Koppel, PA.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well The Bud is on the front with a Surly Lite tube. A Nate on the rear with a Q tube. Ran them yesterday in our first snow at about 7 lbs.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally got some snow today, got so excited when I came home from work I changed my clothes and went out for a small 5 mile loop. 

Gotta say it was a blast!! I hope we get more for the weekend I would like a longer ride. 

But I do have some bad news to report, as I was peddling, all I could hear is all this noise coming from the bottom bracket, I believe its totally shot, it wont even spin freely at all. So what kind do I buy? any links would be great! not sure exactly I need.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> But I do have some bad news to report, as I was peddling, all I could hear is all this noise coming from the bottom bracket, I believe its totally shot, it wont even spin freely at all. So what kind do I buy? any links would be great! not sure exactly I need.


If you have any ambitions to use a bashguard, you might consider looking for a crankset that can easily accommodate one.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> Finally got some snow today, got so excited when I came home from work I changed my clothes and went out for a small 5 mile loop.
> 
> Gotta say it was a blast!! I hope we get more for the weekend I would like a longer ride.
> 
> But I do have some bad news to report, as I was peddling, all I could hear is all this noise coming from the bottom bracket, I believe its totally shot, it wont even spin freely at all. So what kind do I buy? any links would be great! not sure exactly I need.


For a top of the line bike you might consider spendy options - I have a Hope ceramic BB on my other bike - but for my Boris I think a standard Shimano external cup BB is the most cost effective option. Low price, reliable, and good quality.

Fred


----------



## biga (May 27, 2007)

*6'*









I'm 6', short torso with very long arms and legs. I chose a 19" X5 over an XL. I have a setback seatpost with saddle all the way back, just allows my knee to be in proper position above pedal spindle. Stock stem that's flipped gives me about two extra cm for arm length. Anyway, it's sure a blast!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got back from a nice snow ride. 6 degrees, windchill -17, sun shinning, great day to ride a fatty. 
View attachment 953525
View attachment 953524


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Just a reminder to check those bottom brackets in wet sloppy weather.

Had to rip mine apart last night and grease the hell out it, SRAM GXP on my X5 Crankset. Started grinding on my commute home last night. The drive side cup unscrewed just with my fingers... was a bit surprised at that.

Smooth as butter today.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

So, raise of hands if this is; bad idea, super bad idea, or incredibly bad idea.

I'm thinking, bad idea. But hey, never hurts to ask and get mocked.

**Machining out the seat post tube from 30.4 to 30.9**


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

WSUPolar said:


> So, raise of hands if this is; bad idea, super bad idea, or incredibly bad idea.
> 
> I'm thinking, bad idea. But hey, never hurts to ask and get mocked.
> 
> **Machining out the seat post tube from 30.4 to 30.9**


I wouldn't, if was I was inclined to machine anything it would be to turn down the 30.9 seat post on a lathe to 30.4.

How would you "machine" the seat tube, on a milling machine?

As an experiment, measure the wall thickness of the seat tube and do a percentage calculation based on the reduction. It will give you an idea of how much structural strength you are loosing.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

WSUPolar said:


> So, raise of hands if this is; bad idea, super bad idea, or incredibly bad idea.
> 
> I'm thinking, bad idea. But hey, never hurts to ask and get mocked.
> 
> **Machining out the seat post tube from 30.4 to 30.9**


It would be much better if you had the post turned to size.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I am going to disagree with turning the posts down to size. Post manufacturers already push the limits of how thin they can make their posts to keep weight down, so machining one is likely to render it unsafe. Not sure I would want to change the post size, but if I did I would target the seat tube with either a tube expander or cylinder honing drill attachment.

Fred


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

BENKD29 said:


> Just got back from a nice snow ride. 6 degrees, windchill -17, sun shinning, great day to ride a fatty.
> View attachment 953525
> View attachment 953524


Yeah I thought it was a good idea to ride in the same kind of weather, then I started getting hypothermia. For now on im only riding 30 and over


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

RagerXS said:


> I am going to disagree with turning the posts down to size. Post manufacturers already push the limits of how thin they can make their posts to keep weight down, so machining one is likely to render it unsafe. Not sure I would want to change the post size, but if I did I would target the seat tube with either a tube expander or cylinder honing drill attachment.
> 
> We are only talking .25mm off the wall, but you have a good point. It is a good idea to check the wall thickness of the seat post before you chuck it up on the lathe.
> 
> ...


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not going to tackle either to be honest. It was a thinking out loud on the forum, looking for some informed opinions.

Thanks for the input guys, really appreciated. Wish they'd have not gone with such an apparent oddball post size.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Bad idea...

Better idea: get a more common seatpost in a smaller size than 30.4 and run a shim. Looks like 27.2 is readily available.

Try this link for an example:
http://mikesbikes.com/product/3.2mm-shim-27.2-seatpost-to-30.4-sku-st0232-qc129.htm


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

WSUPolar said:


> So, raise of hands if this is; bad idea, super bad idea, or incredibly bad idea.
> 
> I'm thinking, bad idea. But hey, never hurts to ask and get mocked.
> 
> **Machining out the seat post tube from 30.4 to 30.9**


Nothing worse than an unscheduled rectum surgery...


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

WSUPolar said:


> I'm not going to tackle either to be honest. It was a thinking out loud on the forum, looking for some informed opinions.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, really appreciated. Wish they'd have not gone with such an apparent oddball post size.


If you had to do it a reamer is the proper tool.They get rather expensive in that size.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Bud will not clear the rear of my Borris FS frame. It rubs enough to not try would have to shave too much off the knobs. 
My 1x10 set up is good, however need to add a couple spacers between chain ring and crank arm by about 4-8 mm, the chain line is too much from the 32 to the 42.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

I rode with my On One Floaters for the first time today in the snow -- great tires! My buddy rides with Veetire Snowshoes. My tires were shedding the snow, but his seemed to keep it packed into the treads. I am not sure if it was because my tires were new with mold-release agent still on them or if the compound is different. The designs look similar

In any event, the On-One Floaters were a great purchase. It makes the Boris complete and fun to ride in the snow.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be getting the wife a new bike this spring & i'm trying to get her in on a fatbike. She doesn't ride a lot, maybe a couple times a month. So, dropping $1,500+ on a fatbike for her isn't really a great investment... 

I've been kicking around the idea of going with a BikesDirect bike (specifically the Boris X7) and then swapping my takeoff Trek Farley6 parts over as an upgrade. However, i'm not knowledgeable enough to know what will work... I'm planning to do the work myself as a learning experience, then take it to my lbs for them to double check the work. 

I know the stem/bars, things like that will work, but more specifically the Hubs/crank/fork. Can that stuff swap over? If funds allow, we might go with the upgraded boris with the 190mm rear.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

BigVaz said:


> I'll be getting the wife a new bike this spring & i'm trying to get her in on a fatbike. She doesn't ride a lot, maybe a couple times a month. So, dropping $1,500+ on a fatbike for her isn't really a great investment...
> 
> I've been kicking around the idea of going with a BikesDirect bike (specifically the Boris X7) and then swapping my takeoff Trek Farley6 parts over as an upgrade. However, i'm not knowledgeable enough to know what will work... I'm planning to do the work myself as a learning experience, then take it to my lbs for them to double check the work.
> 
> I know the stem/bars, things like that will work, but more specifically the Hubs/crank/fork. Can that stuff swap over? If funds allow, we might go with the upgraded boris with the 190mm rear.


My wife wanted a bike, but only in green. She doesn't ride that much, so I didn't want to spend a lot of $$ on a bike. She loves the Wizard of Oz, so I got her a new broom, not too bad at $499:


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

BigVaz said:


> I'll be getting the wife a new bike this spring & i'm trying to get her in on a fatbike. She doesn't ride a lot, maybe a couple times a month. So, dropping $1,500+ on a fatbike for her isn't really a great investment...
> 
> I've been kicking around the idea of going with a BikesDirect bike (specifically the Boris X7) and then swapping my takeoff Trek Farley6 parts over as an upgrade. However, i'm not knowledgeable enough to know what will work... I'm planning to do the work myself as a learning experience, then take it to my lbs for them to double check the work.
> 
> I know the stem/bars, things like that will work, but more specifically the Hubs/crank/fork. Can that stuff swap over? If funds allow, we might go with the upgraded boris with the 190mm rear.


If you are going to upgrade the components then just get the X5. I got the X5 and will be doing that, but so far I have only changed the seat and post plus tires and tubes. You may even want to have her ride it at least once just like it comes - if she is happy with it then you upgrade as stuff breaks, or as she reports a need/desire for improvement.

Fred


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

RagerXS said:


> If you are going to upgrade the components then just get the X5.


Probably not a bad idea.

I have the parts just laying around, so I'm planning to upgrade right away. Like I said, I'm doing it to learn, So it'll be fun for me.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Captlink said:


> It would be much better if you had the post turned to size.


I bought reamer because my boris which was supposed to have a 31.6 seat tube, arrived with a 30.0. I was dead set on using my spare dropper, so I reamed the tube out to size. It was a horrible experience, but it's done now and it works. I figured it would be ok being that it had the same outside diameter of my other bikes which use a 31.6.


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Boris X9 with Bud and Lou!*

Bud and Lou are live on my Boris X9! Was out today for a 10 degree morning ride with 2 other Boris's that also have Lous in the back. Incredible grip in the snow.
No clearance issues at all with the rear wheel. 1:1 gear is fully operational. 







Ride on!


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Is Lou any narrower in the shoulder lugs than your Bud? If it's maybe 1/4" overall less would likely fit my FS Borris...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty damn cold today but I really needed to ride. Should be much warmer tomorrow (30*f)


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man I wish it snowed here. It's been nasty with the inversion and no snow makes everything soggy. I did get one good ride in this week though


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Cman- what rear rack is that?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

It's the ibera RA5. Great rack. Works well with little mod from this forum. Even fits the fender under


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

cman8 said:


> Man I wish it snowed here. It's been nasty with the inversion and no snow makes everything soggy. I did get one good ride in this week though


Awesome! Love those tires

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> I rode with my On One Floaters for the first time today in the snow -- great tires! My buddy rides with Veetire Snowshoes. My tires were shedding the snow, but his seemed to keep it packed into the treads. I am not sure if it was because my tires were new with mold-release agent still on them or if the compound is different. The designs look similar
> 
> In any event, the On-One Floaters were a great purchase. It makes the Boris complete and fun to ride in the snow.


I took my X9 out for my first snow ride - I love the on one floaters. self steer seems to be mostly gone. 2 hour ride at 21 degrees and I had a blast!


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes the Lou is about 1/4 narrower overall at the widest point than the Bud.
However, I was even able to get the Bud to work on the rear wheel with just a hair of rub on the chain in 1:1....and no rub at all on the frame (a spacer on the crank would easily solve that).
Get your Bud/Lous now!! you dont need a 190mm axle!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

May be having a (early) senior moment, but when you say 1:1, what gearing are you referring to? Small crank front large in back? Or 22 front 22 back?


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

RagerXS said:


> If you are going to upgrade the components then just get the X5. I got the X5 and will be doing that, but so far I have only changed the seat and post plus tires and tubes. You may even want to have her ride it at least once just like it comes - if she is happy with it then you upgrade as stuff breaks, or as she reports a need/desire for improvement.
> 
> Fred


My brother and I each have a Boris. I had a bunch of upgrade parts, so I went x5, he went x7. If I were to do it again...? The $100 in the difference does get you some value added components. He got 10 speed gearing, with a higher specced cassette, and of course an x7 dérailleur/shifter, 10 speed chain. And while the vee8s aren't the best snow tires, they look pretty useful for other times of the year, whereas the big adventures on the x5? Well, you've seen em... Brakes are upgraded from tektro novellas to BB5's.

Even with everything else the same, that's pretty good value for another $100. Just saying...


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mitsukuni said:


> My brother and I each have a Boris. I had a bunch of upgrade parts, so I went x5, he went x7. If I were to do it again...? The $100 in the difference does get you some value added components. He got 10 speed gearing, with a higher specced cassette, and of course an x7 dérailleur/shifter, 10 speed chain. And while the vee8s aren't the best snow tires, they look pretty useful for other times of the year, whereas the big adventures on the x5? Well, you've seen em... Brakes are upgraded from tektro novellas to BB5's.
> 
> Even with everything else the same, that's pretty good value for another $100. Just saying...


Our thought process was very similar when choosing my brother's X7, it just seems a better value.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Lefty is now on the front of my boris! Woohoo! I just finished last evening, and still have to set preload/ride height, install front rotor, etc, but here is a crappy shop pic for now...









Can't wait to try this. I'm hoping it will dampen the bounce I'm getting at 6.5 psi on the windswept sections in between the deep snowy parts, where it can be roots, rocks, etc. It is a little under sprung for my weight until I can source another spring but it should still be fun.


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry... I am referring to the closest possible chain path to the wheel. 22 front - 36 back. Good luck! 
Long live Lou!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Good to know! 4.8" May be on the hunt this summer for some winter tires! (Floaters are doing ok so far! )

Broke through a few times on the groomed trails...










Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

^ Nice.!


----------



## Bighairybeast (Jan 12, 2015)

How do these bikes fit. I'm 6'3" and ride an XL Tallboy. I did own a Large Pugsley a few years ago and felt it was a bit small. Thinking of going XL with the Boris but that puts me at the bottom of their size range. Any opinions on how these bikes compare to a Santa Cruz?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Bighairybeast said:


> How do these bikes fit. I'm 6'3" and ride an XL Tallboy. I did own a Large Pugsley a few years ago and felt it was a bit small. Thinking of going XL with the Boris but that puts me at the bottom of their size range. Any opinions on how these bikes compare to a Santa Cruz?


I bought a Boris X7 for two reasons - one, I wanted that burnt orange color  - and two, the effective top tube length is nice and long. I'm also 6'3 and bought an XL and I love it. The "cockpit" feels just like my other 4 bikes (all XL 29ers) mostly because that ETT dimension is nearly the same on all bikes. I think ETT is critical when sizing a bike.

FWIW, my pants inseam is 34" (think jeans...) but my real inseam is 36" so my torso tends to be longer which is one reason why I really like a longer ETT.

I don't know how Santa Cruz stacks up but I would go find their ETT dimensions and compare accordingly.


----------



## Bighairybeast (Jan 12, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> I bought a Boris X7 for two reasons - one, I wanted that burnt orange color  - and two, the effective top tube length is nice and long. I'm also 6'3 and bought an XL and I love it. The "cockpit" feels just like my other 4 bikes (all XL 29ers) mostly because that ETT dimension is nearly the same on all bikes. I think ETT is critical when sizing a bike.
> 
> FWIW, my pants inseam is 34" (think jeans...) but my real inseam is 36" so my torso tends to be longer which is one reason why I really like a longer ETT.
> 
> I don't know how Santa Cruz stacks up but I would go find their ETT dimensions and compare accordingly.


Thanks from what I can find it looks like the XL Tallboy should be within a couple mm of the Boris.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I broke down and looked for myself... yeah if anything the Boris is a tad (~1/10") longer which in my book is good. Another plus - again YMMV - is a longer ETT might allow you to run a shorter stem if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Bighairybeast said:


> How do these bikes fit. I'm 6'3" and ride an XL Tallboy. I did own a Large Pugsley a few years ago and felt it was a bit small. Thinking of going XL with the Boris but that puts me at the bottom of their size range. Any opinions on how these bikes compare to a Santa Cruz?


I have a Large Santa Cruz Blur LT and a Large Boris. Both fit me about the same.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok...I just pulled the trigger on a 19" Boris FS X9 Bluto. I read this forum and asked a few questions and then I read a Mountain Bike Action magazine review of the KHS All Season 3000 in their January 2015 issue. It's virtually the exact same bike (as noted in earlier posts) with the Boris having mostly better specs. Both have the same X9, X7 derailleurs and the Boris has X7 shifters vs the X5 shifters on the KHS. The Boris has a Sram X5 crank and BB vs the All Season's proprietary crankset . The Boris has single wall Weinmann rims vs the All Season's double wall Weinmann rims. And of course the Boris FS X9 has the Bluto fork vs the KHS All Season's steel fork. All for $1200 (+ FL 6% tax ) delivered to my door vs the KHS All Season at $1800 + tax etc. Over $600 less for a Bluto equipped version of the KHS bike. So if you know your frame size and don't mind doing some minor assembly or ordering online without a test ride it's a real no brainer. I can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Bravo Delta said:


> Ok...I just pulled the trigger on a 19" Boris FS X9 Bluto. I read this forum and asked a few questions and then I read a Mountain Bike Action magazine review of the KHS All Season 3000 in their January 2015 issue. It's virtually the exact same bike (as noted in earlier posts) with the Boris having mostly better specs. ... I can't wait till it gets here!


Congratulations! You'll love the Boris. I have the same bike and I am really enjoying it. In Florida I don't think you will have any snow in the near future, so the V8's should be fine for you. The only changes I made were:

1) On-One Floaters for snow riding
2) Low-Rise Handlebar (off my wife's Giant)
3) Ouri Grips

I also use fenders for snow/mud, but those are kit so I don't consider those modifications. I am loving this bike -- one of the best purchases I have made. The fun to $ ratio is extremely high!


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is my X5 with gumwall Nate's. Took it out for a it's first real snow ride (4-6 inches, some drifts were over a foot). Fun as hell, but a lot of work.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

n8b5150 said:


> Here is my X5 with gumwall Nate's. Took it out for a it's first real snow ride (4-6 inches, some drifts were over a foot). Fun as hell, but a lot of work.


That looks like more than 4-6" of snow. At that point, I think the Boris stays in the garage and the Snowshoes come out! At least until the trails are a little beaten down, that is.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Mitsukuni said:


> My brother and I each have a Boris. I had a bunch of upgrade parts, so I went x5, he went x7. If I were to do it again...? The $100 in the difference does get you some value added components. He got 10 speed gearing, with a higher specced cassette, and of course an x7 dérailleur/shifter, 10 speed chain. And while the vee8s aren't the best snow tires, they look pretty useful for other times of the year, whereas the big adventures on the x5? Well, you've seen em... Brakes are upgraded from tektro novellas to BB5's.
> 
> Even with everything else the same, that's pretty good value for another $100. Just saying...


I also have brand new bb7's for this build. So the only "upgrade" over the x5 would be cassette, derailers, shifters. Pretty much everything else will get swapped.

Not sure if that stuff is worth the $100, but I'm not a builder so....


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome! How did the nates do in the snow? That looks like a good amount of snow so it seems you can provide a good testimony of 3.8" tire performance in those conditions!  ? plan to stick with the nates or upgrade to a wider tire?



n8b5150 said:


> Here is my X5 with gumwall Nate's. Took it out for a it's first real snow ride (4-6 inches, some drifts were over a foot). Fun as hell, but a lot of work.
> 
> View attachment 954978


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Andrew Charles said:


> Wow! That's awesome! How did the nates do in the snow? That looks like a good amount of snow so it seems you can provide a good testimony of 3.8" tire performance in those conditions!  👍 plan to stick with the nates or upgrade to a wider tire?


I will preface with this: Although I commute year-round, this is the first winter I have biked recreationally (and I am more roady than mtb). This pic shows the worst of it. The snow was wet and heavy, temp around 30F. So far I have had no problems with snow and slush up to about 3". Up to about 6", I can use the granny gear to keep moving. Getting started is another story. I couldn't imagine doing more than a few miles in conditions like today. In all other conditions, I am perfectly happy with the Nate's.


----------



## biga (May 27, 2007)

OK, spoiled or missing out on some (snow) fun? Joshua Tree.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bighairybeast said:


> How do these bikes fit. I'm 6'3" and ride an XL Tallboy. I did own a Large Pugsley a few years ago and felt it was a bit small. Thinking of going XL with the Boris but that puts me at the bottom of their size range. Any opinions on how these bikes compare to a Santa Cruz?


Get the XL & put a shorter stem on it. I went with 70mm.


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Bighairybeast said:


> How do these bikes fit. I'm 6'3" and ride an XL Tallboy. I did own a Large Pugsley a few years ago and felt it was a bit small. Thinking of going XL with the Boris but that puts me at the bottom of their size range. Any opinions on how these bikes compare to a Santa Cruz?


I'm about 6'2'' and have these two bikes. Unless your running a short stem on the TB the Boris should fit you fine. I think I have a 100mm on my TB and 80mm on the Boris and while I haven't ridden them back to back they both seem comparable size wise.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well my wife's Bluto'd X9 came in today and I mounted both our bikes up with Nates. I got a great deal on 3 of them and got some 2.4-2.7 DH superlight tubes. Well Surly Nates have huge lugs and weigh half what a Vee Mission weighs and the DH tubes weigh about half what the Vee tubes weigh. Gained more than double the traction and lost 2 or more lbs per bike. As far as I'm concerned tubes and tires are cheap as hell for weight savings compared to buying carbon wheels, that's just crazy talk when people are paying $1500 for rims to save 1/2 pound in weight.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> Well my wife's Bluto'd X9 came in today


:thumbsup: Pic please!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever actually weighed the 72tpi Vee8s and 72tpi Missions?

EDIT: I just weighed my 72tpi Vee8 at about 1450g. That's nearly new, but with a little dirt stuck to it yet and using a digital fishing scale. Open to hearing more data points! Oh, and I believe this is a 72tpi wire bead... unless it's the world's toughest aramid bead. I think if I folded it, it would stay folded! I did see some talk about older Missions which had weights all over the place and various claims of metal and aramid beads on the 60/72tpi tires...

EDIT #2: Looks like most of the newer 72tpi Missions weigh about 1450-1500g (per quickie Internet search). Both are likely a little lighter than the 120tpi Nates which weigh about 1550+g (thanks to the big lugs).


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have 120TPI Missions if that makes a difference. That's what the non rigid fork older Boris came with. Regardless of internet searches the Missions I have feel way heavier than the Nates.


----------



## biga (May 27, 2007)

My 120tpi Mission weighed 1395g, only had it about 3 months. My H-Billie (also 120tpi) is lighter @ 1260g


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I finally decided to pull the trigger on a white x5.
I've never done the prepay thing before, but thats the route I took.
I just received an email with a UPS tracking number - does that mean that the bike is in and actually shipped?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Nope, will get update when actually shipped. Think of it as a holding #


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

tbonegreen said:


> I finally decided to pull the trigger on a white x5.
> I've never done the prepay thing before, but thats the route I took.
> I just received an email with a UPS tracking number - does that mean that the bike is in and actually shipped?


Warning!!!!! You are going to go nuts. You are going to keep refreshing that UPS page every 5 minutes expecting it to magically say "Out for Delivery"! I know -- I lived it!

Congratulations on the purchase. The Boris is a fun bike, that is for sure!


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> Warning!!!!! You are going to go nuts.


I was mercifully spared that agony. The FS X9's are in stock. Mine shipped right away and is currently in route and expected this Thursday!!!


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> I have a Large Santa Cruz Blur LT and a Large Boris. Both fit me about the same.


Same here - I guess I'm not so special after all... ;-)

Fred


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Having alot of fun with this thing. Bought new bars and post today.....second set of bars I needed wider. Next up is brakes just haven't decided yet as to what.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

*Boris X5*

Finally figuring out how to have fun on the fat bike. New tires, snowshoe packed singletrack. Made for an awesome ride.


----------



## eetiludie (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that a size small frame? Do all the Boris models use the same frame, I have an X5 small and want to run a Lou as well.


----------



## eetiludie (Jan 11, 2012)

adf2112 said:


> Bud and Lou are live on my Boris X9! Was out today for a 10 degree morning ride with 2 other Boris's that also have Lous in the back. Incredible grip in the snow.
> No clearance issues at all with the rear wheel. 1:1 gear is fully operational.
> View attachment 954461
> 
> Ride on!


Is that a size small frame? Do all the Boris models use the same frame, I have an X5 small and want to run a Lou as well.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

Turns out the bike actually shipped. Got an update from bikes direct right after I wrote that last post!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you guys think 5" tires are a little over kill? other than deep snow and sand. 

4 of my friends have all gone to the dark side and bought fatboys.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

The softer the snow wider works better.....










Or this happens

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Rcksqrl said:


> The softer the snow wider works better.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a 10 inch wide tire would have helped in that! 

I have the 4" Boris, and it is a good combo. Would I have taken the 5" ?-- sure, but I didn't have the patience to wait a few weeks so I got the 4". God, I sound like a 7 year old. LOL.


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

So what's the widest that'll fit on the Boris?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Believe someone put the 4.8 in the rear... Haven't tried personally


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a lou on my gen 1 boris (sliding axle). I get the occasional chain rub on really off camber stuff when I'm in the lowest gear. It's very infrequent and I've done nothing yet to fix it.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Bugout Bikes said:


> So what's the widest that'll fit on the Boris?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The regular Boris can fit a 4" tire. I just replaced my Vee 8's with On-One Floaters for snow. Both are 4" wide.

The Boris the Brut, though, can fit fatter tires -- I think 5".


----------



## Bigbird188 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, Thanks for being a smart cyclist and saving hundreds on your new Motobecane bike. 

Update on your order - 

The Ocean Freight companies delivering these bikes to the U.S. have given us a revised ETA of January 23rd - February 6th. They will be delivered to our warehouse between these dates and we will do everything possible to have them shipped out the same day they are received. 

The delay is due to congestion at the port in California as a result of strikes that have been going on there for months. This is affecting many sellers across the U.S. and thousands of product lines, not just Bikes Direct. Please see this link for details on the port congestion. We will email you once these are about to ship. 

Thanks again for being a smart cyclist and saving hundreds off your new Motobecane Fat Bike. 

Best regards, 

The Friendly Folks at Bikesdirect.com


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

no bike fo you!


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

I have confirmation that they shipped a X-9 to me today.


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rcksqrl said:


> Believe someone put the 4.8 in the rear... Haven't tried personally
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Yep...I mounted my Bud on the rear wheel (before I got my Lou). It fit fine with no rub....although it was tight. I just did a quick test ride with that configuration - and there might be occasional rub on the frame with aggressive riding. 
My Bud measures 114mm at the widest point and My Lou measures 112mm at the widest point. 
Lou has been awesome so far. Going out for a 10 degree ride tonight. 
Ride on Boris!


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know of a 4" or 5" or any similar Boris versions. I am aware of the 170mm rear hub spacing on the X5/X7/X9 Boris frames whereas the newer Boris bikes with a Bluto fork all have 190mm rear hub spacing. But the wider hub spacing does not guarantee wider tire compatibility in and of itself - it only facilitates an opportunity for 10mm of additional outward spacing of the cassette. But I digress...

The bottom line is that the 170mm Boris frames appear to accommodate a Lou tire with minimal, if any, rubbing. Current tire offerings do not get much wider than that. However, these results seem to be based on the OEM 80 mm rims and if folks are looking to run 90mm or 100mm rims then they are likely to encounter chain rub and/or clearance problems without any other mods to move the chainrings out, the cassette out, or both.

Personally, I'd love to get some 90mm Nexties and run a Lou in back, but I am not yet convinced I can do so on my 170mm Boris. Once I get my 1x drivetrain on the bike I may be more inclined to give it a shot.

Fred


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

Boris freehub body?

I would like to pick up a spare freehub body for my Boris.

Anyone know which one fits?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

So I tried my Nates for the 1st time lastnight and the traction was outstanding to say the least. I rode down my unplowed driveway no problem when my pickup with brand new tires couldn't do it in 2WD. Times are good for bikes when you can go further on a bicycle than a truck in 2WD in my opinion. Had a problem though, the front tire popped off the rim in one spot while riding. Doe anyone have any tips on properly aligning tires so they aren't moving around after inflation. Its tough without an extra set of hands when trying to mount and inflate fat tires.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> So I tried my Nates for the 1st time lastnight and the traction was outstanding to say the least. I rode down my unplowed driveway no problem when my pickup with brand new tires couldn't do it in 2WD. Times are good for bikes when you can go further on a bicycle than a truck in 2WD in my opinion. Had a problem though, the front tire popped off the rim in one spot while riding. Doe anyone have any tips on properly aligning tires so they aren't moving around after inflation. Its tough without an extra set of hands when trying to mount and inflate fat tires.


If the problem is due to a loose tire. Wraping the wheel at the bead with tape (duct or gorilla ) should help


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> So I tried my Nates for the 1st time lastnight and the traction was outstanding to say the least. I rode down my unplowed driveway no problem when my pickup with brand new tires couldn't do it in 2WD. Times are good for bikes when you can go further on a bicycle than a truck in 2WD in my opinion. Had a problem though, the front tire popped off the rim in one spot while riding. Doe anyone have any tips on properly aligning tires so they aren't moving around after inflation. Its tough without an extra set of hands when trying to mount and inflate fat tires.


I had trouble at first and they didn't go on evenly. I was able to get about 10psi in them by inflating and rotating incrementally, making sure the tire bead was at least close and pressing in and down to seat it. I let them sit for about an hour and put them on the bike. The following day I rode around on them with the pressure at about 6psi and they beaded a little more even. Now that I have about 50 miles on them they are perfect. I have them at 4psi front/4.5psi rear riding in the snow and ice and they are great.


----------



## Sundawg67 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bigbird188 said:


> Hi, Thanks for being a smart cyclist and saving hundreds on your new Motobecane bike.
> 
> Update on your order -
> 
> ...


Lucky me...I got that same damned email. I was hoping to get it sooner. If it ships in Feb it will be a month later than they claimed. Sucks!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Happened with the first batch of Boris. That was after salivating and waiting for 3 months.... It was worth it!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

3 hour, 26 mile ride last night getting ready for the Triple D race. Big fat fun.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

Cody01 said:


> So I tried my Nates for the 1st time lastnight and the traction was outstanding to say the least. I rode down my unplowed driveway no problem when my pickup with brand new tires couldn't do it in 2WD. Times are good for bikes when you can go further on a bicycle than a truck in 2WD in my opinion. Had a problem though, the front tire popped off the rim in one spot while riding. Doe anyone have any tips on properly aligning tires so they aren't moving around after inflation. Its tough without an extra set of hands when trying to mount and inflate fat tires.


when inflating the tire, don't let the tire/wheel just lie on the ground. Hold the wheel/tire up by the rim , so the tread is barely touching the ground, (basically how it would be if it was pumped up) keeping the wheel "centered" in the tire. Works pretty good. Bead usually lines up nicely


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Happened with the first batch of Boris. That was after salivating and waiting for 3 months.... It was worth it!
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Ya, me too. Doesn't matter, still had Lurch.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

RagerXS said:


> I don't know of a 4" or 5" or any similar Boris versions. I am aware of the 170mm rear hub spacing on the X5/X7/X9 Boris frames whereas the newer Boris bikes with a Bluto fork all have 190mm rear hub spacing. But the wider hub spacing does not guarantee wider tire compatibility in and of itself - it only facilitates an opportunity for 10mm of additional outward spacing of the cassette. But I digress...
> 
> The bottom line is that the 170mm Boris frames appear to accommodate a Lou tire with minimal, if any, rubbing. Current tire offerings do not get much wider than that. However, these results seem to be based on the OEM 80 mm rims and if folks are looking to run 90mm or 100mm rims then they are likely to encounter chain rub and/or clearance problems without any other mods to move the chainrings out, the cassette out, or both.
> 
> ...


The boris x9 fs is only a 170mm rear.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

A buddy and I rode out and around the St. Louis River in Duluth, MN last night. Lots of fun and only a couple miles from my house.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

That's a great pic. And don't ya love how these stand by themselves?


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks! I do love the fatty. I am debating selling my 29er come spring but we will see.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Thanks! I do love the fatty. I am debating selling my 29er come spring but we will see.


Ha! I said the same thing yesterday and my girlfriend rolled her eyes. "Then you'll just want to buy a new one anyway." She knows me well.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Dissasembled the bottom bracket today and there was mud in it. The crank arm was starting to rust and the bearings felt like crap.

Cleaned everything including the gritty bearings the best I could.

Will likely replace the bb - does anyone have any recommendations?

thanks


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

If you have the X5 crank, you need a x5 bb...the race face stuff will not work. the non drive side bearing is smaller...don't ask me how it know this..


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

MUSTCLIME said:


> If you have the X5 crank, you need a x5 bb...the race face stuff will not work. the non drive side bearing is smaller...don't ask me how it know this..


Sounds like it may be a SRAM/Truvative bearing cup set


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I received my 17" Indigo Boris X5 yesterday. Everything came out perfectly and bike was pretty well adjusted out of the box. Weighs 37.5 lbs out of the box. Those Big Adventure tires weighed 1630 gr and the tubes were 395gr. Rubber rim strips were 130gr and look like they are unnecessary with the red rim strip already in place. Color is beautiful. The tires don't have much tread on them. I am going out for a 3 hr gravel road ride today and they should roll nice for that. I have some Panaracer FBN coming in for it, along with light tubes. Ought to shave 3-4 lbs off of it. 
Overall, very happy so far


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks you two, I'm thinking something like:

CHROMIUM STEEL BEARING KIT FOR TRUVATIV GXP


----------



## cphilips (Jan 15, 2015)

My Boris X7 (I've had it about 3 weeks, but just getting around to posting some pics)

Upgraded bars, grips, seat post, sp clamp, pedals, headset cap, rim strips, tubes, and tires.

Dropped 3 lbs ..... 2.5 in rotational weight.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I was able to put my X5 together last night.
This is the current batch of white Boris X5's that are available. This is a 17" model.


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

My pedal came out of the NDS crank arm today at the end of my ride and took a couple threads with it. I think the crank had heard my talk about upgrading it soon, and decided I needed to do it now! Race Face Turbine crank and 32T narrow wide chain ring are on order and should be installed by the end of the week. Next up, 10 speed cassette, derailleur and shifter


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Rode the Stinky Spoke today representing the Borris. Made it up Heart Attack Hill!! 20% grade, 1/3 mile, 300' climb. Pedaled the whole hill. Was riding by many many lighter bikes being pushed unceremoniously up the hill. 

Woo!! First time I had been able to make the full climb ever.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

NVM, found the info i needed


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You should drop the psi if you're in powder and try to get them to float. You much air will make them dig


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*DIY Bluto conversion*

The first step in my conversion is done. I laced up a Hope Fatsno hub to a Origin8 double wall rim using Wheelsmith double butted spokes. Now I have to make a headset removal tool from 3/4" metal conduit, knock the old headset out and press the Cane Creek headset in.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> Thanks you two, I'm thinking something like:
> 
> CHROMIUM STEEL BEARING KIT FOR TRUVATIV GXP


Greg- you have the x5/7/9? Let me know if it works! Good to know what can be used

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

*Lefty Boris finally on the trail*

Well, I finished the lefty install yesterday, and today we hit the trail. I think I need a shorter stem, since I'm a little stretched out with my 80mm, but otherwise it rode brilliantly! On pure snow it was difficult to tell there was a suspension up front until I hopped on my brothers rigid Boris for a few minutes. Then I realized how much small bump compliance I was getting. It also mitigated the bounce of my 6psi tires.

The biggest difference was when we reached the downhill part of the trail. Roots and rocks were just eaten up and I didn't have that bouncy out of control feeling with a little speed. Overall, the lefty is a great addition to a Fatbike!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Rcksqrl said:


> Greg- you have the x5/7/9? Let me know if it works! Good to know what can be used
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


X7, likely a ways away from ordering since I'm not working atm though.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

Recently did a few more upgrades to my wife's X7. Went with a Chris King bottom bracket, and FSA Comet crank set. Also got a pair of the Avid Speed Dail 7's brake levers for a little more adjustablity.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I love seeing all of these upgrade posts. Hearing about upgraded cranks is especially interesting to me. 

Have many people had problems with their rear hub? After taking my bike out for three solid rides, I feel the rear hub is the weakest link on the bike.


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

Is there a Boris wiki or reference page? It would be nice to have all the specifications, measurements, and compatibility with replacement parts available in one place.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

tbonegreen said:


> I love seeing all of these upgrade posts. Hearing about upgraded cranks is especially interesting to me.
> 
> Have many people had problems with their rear hub? After taking my bike out for three solid rides, I feel the rear hub is the weakest link on the bike.


The crankset was going to happen, but not as soon as expected. I bought my wife the Chris King bottom bracket for Christmas. Come to find out, the stock crank wouldn't work. It was a different configuration.

And I agree, the rear hub is definitely the weakest link. It's working fine, but has a gritty sound coming from the free hub body to it in warmer weather. I contacted B.D. about it and they sent me a new free hub body as a backup. Very impressed with B.D.'s customer service. I'm thinking sometime this year, both my wife and myself will be getting new wheel sets for our bikes.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I read about the Lasco non-drive side crank arms falling off. I had my crankset off a few times to do some chainring shuffling so I made sure the arm was on tight. It fell off anyway. Luckily there wasn't much damage. I took it all apart again, cleaned the threads, and put a little Loctite on the threads. So far so good after several more rides. But yeah at some point this crank set will get replaced. I had always planned to replace it anyway, mostly to be able to properly run a bashguard.

...so if you have an X5 or X7, you might wanna do a preemptive strike and get out the Loctite. It doesn't appear that simple frequent tightening is sufficient.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

mtmiller said:


> I read about the Lasco non-drive side crank arms falling off. I had my crankset off a few times to do some chainring shuffling so I made sure the arm was on tight. It fell off anyway. Luckily there wasn't much damage. I took it all apart again, cleaned the threads, and put a little Loctite on the threads. So far so good after several more rides. But yeah at some point this crank set will get replaced. I had always planned to replace it anyway, mostly to be able to properly run a bashguard.
> 
> ...so if you have an X5 or X7, you might wanna do a preemptive strike and get out the Loctite. It doesn't appear that simple frequent tightening is sufficient.


Out of curiosity , what torque spec are you using on the crank arms?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

giff07 said:


> Out of curiosity , what torque spec are you using on the crank arms?
> Thanks,
> Ed


A very good question. In all honesty, despite having more of the correct tools than any mere mortal should, I did not torque them using a torque wrench. After 52 years of futzing around with stuff, I can tell you that I don't want to tighten the crank any more for fearing of hurting something.

That said, if you stumble across a torque spec, holler.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

mtmiller said:


> A very good question. In all honesty, despite having more of the correct tools than any mere mortal should, I did not torque them using a torque wrench. After 52 years of futzing around with stuff, I can tell you that I don't want to tighten the crank any more for fearing of hurting something.
> 
> That said, if you stumble across a torque spec, holler.


Lol. Can you ever have enough though? . I loc-tited mine after my second ride, thanks to someone else's misfortune on here. Every time I've disassembled for regreasing I've reapplied the blue stuff. Mine don't seem to be particularly watertight and I've been eyeing the E13 on sale on JensonUSA, but my lefty install has been distracting me lately...


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

tbonegreen said:


> I love seeing all of these upgrade posts. Hearing about upgraded cranks is especially interesting to me.
> 
> Have many people had problems with their rear hub? After taking my bike out for three solid rides, I feel the rear hub is the weakest link on the bike.


Just took mine into the bike shop for a tune-up after riding it a couple hundred miles, and they had to rebuild the rear hub. It was starting to make some noise.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I was looking at that same e13. I can't seem to find a bottom bracket for it though. It looks like a gorgeous crankset for the price, but I don't see any reviews on it.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

stacers said:


> Just took mine into the bike shop for a tune-up after riding it a couple hundred miles, and they had to rebuild the rear hub. It was starting to make some noise.


I'll be looking to build a wheelset to replace the stock wheels at some point. Hopefully I'll get enough use out of the stockers to buy some time, because as we are all witnessing this arm of the hobby is evolving quickly. I'm hoping - and assuming - that as a little more time goes by, we'll see more choices and better price points for half decent wheel components - especially hubs and rims. I think there are some decent choices out there right now, but more choices are probably on the horizon. We're seeing this with tires right now.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

miataeric1 said:


> Race Face Turbine crank and 32T narrow wide chain ring are on order and should be installed by the end of the week.


Can anybody confirm that the Race Face Turbine fits the Boris?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

tbonegreen said:


> Can anybody confirm that the Race Face Turbine fits the Boris?


If you get the right version - 100mm, for threaded bottom bracket - I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

*Boris X9 vs The Brut*

I have spent the last week reading up on everything I could about fatbikes and every post in this thread. There is a LOT of good information here! but only in the more recent post have people been commenting about The Brute. I have sold off all the extra bike stuff I have lying around and I'm almost ready to order so help me choose.

Here are the advantages I can see to the Brut:


Aluminium fork
tapered head tube
190mm rear wheel spacing 
better hubs 
120tpi Snow Shoe tires
180mm Hydraulic brakes

Questions: Has anyone confirmed you can fit a 5" tire on the rearof the Brut?

It sounds like a good choice but am I missing anything?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Do the Brut hubs use cartridge bearings or conventional ball bearings (free balls rolling between races like Shimano uses)? I see the rims are the same as the X5/X7/X9 (I have an X7). My X7 has conventional ball bearing hubs... which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

tbonegreen said:


> Can anybody confirm that the Race Face Turbine fits the Boris?


as long as you use the rf bottom bracket...it fits....the sram bb has a smaller opening on the non drive side so the crank will not fit through.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

ISSUU - Novatec hubs guide 2014 by Novatec it looks like the front is a through axle cartridge bearing.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

My fears about the freehub were bang on. 
Tonight I tried climbing my first hill with the Boris - it was a very gentle incline and the freehub skipped three times in about 10 feet. I stopped immediately as that is a feeling I have felt before... Yuck. 

Anybody know if there is a replacement freehub that can be used on these hubs?


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

go to youtube and search rebuild Shamono freehub....its not very hard. The hardest part was making the tool to get the outer bearing seat off. There are 18 bearing on each end of the free hub so work over a old towel so you are not chasing 1/8th inch bearing all over the place. what has most likly happened is some goop/grit/sludge got between the paws and the hub body causing them to get stuck down( the springs that push the paws out are not very strong). A good way to check is pull cog stack, then the axial out and take some WD40 and blow it into the inside of the free hub body...spin and repeat...if the paws start grabbing again, you got goob where you are not supose to...this is a big problem in cold weather, grease that would not be a problem in the summer turns into goop in the cold....I had this problem with my FB4 elite...it btw used a stock shamono freehub....to get free hubs off you need a 10 or 12mm allen wrench.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

How do you remove the bb bearing cover to service the bearings on the lasco crank on the x5?


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

*X9 impressions*

Purchased a X9 and have got several hours on it in the snow. This my first fat bike and learned a few things. One item is tire pressure is the key to any fat bike. The mission command tires are just dandy in the snow as my buddies Surly Pugs was sporting 120 tpi tire as well and after we switched bikes i found no advantage with his tires.

Second is snow riding is just slower.

Third is I need to address proper footwear. Toes were cold today even with a warm air temp. 27-30 F.

Pretty dammed happy with the X9. Best deal going for a fat bike IMO.

The bike in the pic is a 19" I found it to fit me just perfect @ 6'.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

CBUL said:


> Purchased a X9 and have got several hours on it in the snow. This my first fat bike and learned a few things. One item is tire pressure is the key to any fat bike. The mission command tires are just dandy in the snow as my buddies Surly Pugs was sporting 120 tpi tire as well and after we switched bikes i found no advantage with his tires.
> 
> Second is snow riding is just slower.
> 
> ...


Yeah I own one to, but once you ride a Fatboy or Farley and there so much lighter, you wonder why didn't I save my money for one of those.


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Yeah I own one to, but once you ride a Fatboy or Farley and there so much lighter, you wonder why didn't I save my money for one of those.


Your likely right but its not much more heft than my Mt. Bike and I will avoid the fact I could drop 25 pounds off my frame. 
I wish i could spend a thousand more on a bike for winter but its not in the cards. Bottom line line is I was out biking today.....no excuses. I will someday look for the next great thing but for now I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

CBUL said:


> Your likely right but its not much more heft than my Mt. Bike and I will avoid the fact I could drop 25 pounds off my frame.
> I wish i could spend a thousand more on a bike for winter but its not in the cards. Bottom line line is I was out biking today.....no excuses. I will someday look for the next great thing but for now I'm quite satisfied.


when im riding by myself, I have a blast on the boris, its only when im riding with my buddies and there on there higher priced 30 pound fatbikes and leaving me in there dust is when I wish I had one.

I know its the bike because when we all ride 29ers im right with them the whole time.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Really, the extra 5-7 lbs makes that big of a difference? I'm 235 lbs and out ride people that weigh 150-170 on a rather frequent basis.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Yeah I own one to, but once you ride a Fatboy or Farley and there so much lighter, you wonder why didn't I save my money for one of those.


Just curious, how much lighter are the Fatboy or Farley stock, and what's the difference in price?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> Just curious, how much lighter are the Fatboy or Farley stock, and what's the difference in price?


"

Just read a review on the 19" Farley 6 and it weighed in at 32 lbs. 1 oz. My 15" Boris X9 weighs in at 33 lbs. 1 oz changing the tires/tubes/seat post/handle bars for an extra $190. Am soon to lose the Front Derailleur and going to One up 42T and an Absolute Black 22T. Look to save a little over a pound and a quarter and those were $150. So I'm not seeing the weight difference to be all that much, plus I got the tires I wanted.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I contacted bikes direct about my freehub issue and they are taking care of it. 

I've read a lot about great service at bikes direct, but now I've experienced it first hand.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Cody01 said:


> Really, the extra 5-7 lbs makes that big of a difference? I'm 235 lbs and out ride people that weigh 150-170 on a rather frequent basis.


Rotational weight makes an exponentially bigger difference plus I am betting your power output is bigger than your 150lb friends so that is likely an invalid comparision


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Has anyone swapped out just the rims? I ordered The Brut and it looks like the hubs aren't that bad but the rims are the same for all of motobecane's. People are saying they don't seem to hold a beed very well so I thought about just getting a set of rims to upgrade the wheelset. plus I like Black rimsbetter than lime green.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

mntbkrguy said:


> Has anyone swapped out just the rims? I ordered The Brut and it looks like the hubs aren't that bad but the rims are the same for all of motobecane's. People are saying they don't seem to hold a beed very well so I thought about just getting a set of rims to upgrade the wheelset. plus I like Black rimsbetter than lime green.


And I love the look of the Green rims, wish they came on my X7

I run around 7psi on my X7 with Floaters and haven't had a bead issue.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> How do you remove the bb bearing cover to service the bearings on the lasco crank on the x5?


Not sure what you're referring to- the black plastic top-hat shaped thing?


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

I think the bead issue is mainly when going tubeless using the gorilla tape method. The green looks cool but I have a brown leather seat that won't look right with the green


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Not sure what you're referring to- the black plastic top-hat shaped thing?


Yeah I can't get it out I feel like I'm going to break it.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

mntbkrguy said:


> I think the bead issue is mainly when going tubeless using the gorilla tape method. The green looks cool but I have a brown leather seat that won't look right with the green


Send em to me then!


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Send em to me then!


Haha if I swap them out you will be the first to know lol :thumbsup:


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone have dimensions on the no-name rear hub, or know who makes it? Flange hole diameter seems to be 58mm. But it's really hard to measure the flange distance from the center on a laced-up wheel with rotor and cassette in place. On the BD pages, the X5 and X7 do not give any identification on the hubs. The X9 says QL205Y. Some searching claims those might be an unbranded version of the Origin8 hubs, and the hub shell does look similar.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

mntbkrguy said:


> Haha if I swap them out you will be the first to know lol :thumbsup:


Sounds good.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got my new 19" FS X9, and it is Awesome!!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah I can't get it out I feel like I'm going to break it.


Sorry I don't have a viable answer for ya - I tried using a strong plastic putty knife to wedge it in and twist it, moving around the circle bit by bit to slowly pry it out. I was able to move the plastic out just enough to then remove the circular ring to expose the balls however I did damage the black plastic piece in doing this. I then needed to use a clamp to gently push the top-hat thing back into place. Was a hack job but short of replacing the unit I didn't know what to do.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol yeah I stopped right before you and figured there had to be a better way.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

You are much wiser than I.

I'm usually pretty cautious with these things, especially having never serviced bearing before, but knowing I was likely going to replace these soon my caveman side took over!

edit: did you find grit/water/mud in your BB?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

25 k's into a rail trail ride on my X7 and the piece that holds the tensioner bolt on the rear derailleur broke. This caused the chain to get wedged real good between the cassette and the plastic diner plate. Stuck so bad I had to break the chain and remove the wheel in order to pry the chain out. Took a lot longer than it should have, but got it back together and finished my ride with no rear shifting capabilities.

I'm guessing every situation is unique but am curious if there's a general consensus on what would cause this to break? Was on a flat easy section, drive train was cleaned and lubed just prior to ride. I did notice the derailleur itself was slightly loose..

What length cage do I need? Long?


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bravo Delta said:


> Just got my new 19" FS X9, and it is Awesome!!


NICE! I'm just waiting for my headset press and adapters. Hopefully here by next Tuesday, then I'll have my DIY Boris Bluto'ed


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> NICE! I'm just waiting for my headset press and adapters. Hopefully here by next Tuesday, then I'll have my DIY Boris Bluto'ed


This bike is an unbelievable value with the Bluto.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> You are much wiser than I.
> 
> I'm usually pretty cautious with these things, especially having never serviced bearing before, but knowing I was likely going to replace these soon my caveman side took over!
> 
> edit: did you find grit/water/mud in your BB?


I don't know I can't take it apart lol.. I figured I would, but more importantly I wanted to pack them out with marine grease to prevent wear. Oh well.. Its funny. I wanted to service them to prevent having to replace them.. But now I have to replace them to service them it seems. What a pos


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mntbkrguy said:


> Has anyone swapped out just the rims? I ordered The Brut and it looks like the hubs aren't that bad but the rims are the same for all of motobecane's. People are saying they don't seem to hold a beed very well so I thought about just getting a set of rims to upgrade the wheelset. plus I like Black rimsbetter than lime green.


so i recently got two flat tires in one ride. both the front and the rear (both set up ghetto tubeless). the tire was not punctured. i was not even riding in the woods when it happened. i was on pavement both times! so what happened?

tire pressure was too low. the reason people, myself included, have been having trouble with tires seating is because of the tolerances with which these wheels are built.

after discussing the issue with my local wheel builder, and comparing these rims with both surly rims and carbon fat rims, it became very clear that it's the rims diameter that is the issue.

to be fair i'm using a surly bud on the front and that tire is HUGE. it is necessary to build up the inner portion of the rim with a foam strip to get it to seat at all. on the rear I'm using an On One Floater and was able to mount it without foam.

anyway, being that these rims are hookless, and have no "lip" or rise on the inner area where the tire seats, there is really nothing to hold them in place if there is not enough pressure inside.

again to be fair I'm 205lbs. many people will not have this problem. and certainly not if your using tubes. I have also done hundreds of miles this winter in the woods. it wasn't till it got icy and i needed the tire pressure really low that i had a problem.

bottom line: if your 205 lbs, and you have 3-4 psi or lower, stay on the snow. avoid pavement.

View attachment 958053


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Bravo Delta said:


> This bike is an unbelievable value with the Bluto.


Agreed! I love mine! The only changes I did to mine were On One Floaters for snow (not an issue where you are!), a low rise handle bar in place of the flat bar and some Ouri grips. I am very happy with my purchase!

Perfect bike for my winter riding.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

BENKD29 said:


> so i recently got two flat tires in one ride. both the front and the rear (both set up ghetto tubeless). the tire was not punctured. i was not even riding in the woods when it happened. i was on pavement both times! so what happened?
> 
> tire pressure was too low. the reason people, myself included, have been having trouble with tires seating is because of the tolerances with which these wheels are built.
> 
> ...


So do you think a different rim would fix that?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

yes, i just did a few quick searches of a few rims and here are some examples.

first a carbon rim from light bicycle. there is a slight rise that holds the tire from falling into the center of the rim. my LBS owner built these up for a friend and said he had to jump up and down on the tire to unseat it. the tolerances are MUCH tighter. 
View attachment 958068


this is a surly rim. again higher tolerances, hooked rim, with a small bead seat. 
View attachment 958069


i couldn't find a pic of the 80mm Weinmann rims that come on the Boris but since most of you own them you can look for your self. it's just flat.

while searching i discovered that the new weinmann rims don't have this issue. it seems they caught on and fixed the problem. 
View attachment 958070


i did find another thread in which someone came up with a clever solution. I'm not sure exactly how well it worked but no doubt it's better than nothing. scroll to the bottom of this link.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/budget-weinman-100mm-80mm-rims-827126.html


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

BENKD29 said:


> yes, i just did a few quick searches of a few rims and here are some examples.
> 
> first a carbon rim from light bicycle. there is a slight rise that holds the tire from falling into the center of the rim. my LBS owner built these up for a friend and said he had to jump up and down on the tire to unseat it. the tolerances are MUCH tighter.
> View attachment 958068
> ...


perfect that is exactly what I was looking for. There area couple sets of surly rims on ebay fora reasonable price so I may invest


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Been a couple weeks since Ive had the Boris out. Felt great to spin some wheels today. Conditions were great, low 30's, trails ridden in nicely. Great grip from the H-Billies. :thumbsup: 3"-5" inches coming tomorrow


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

jeffw-13 said:


> Been a couple weeks since Ive had the Boris out. Felt great to spin some wheels today. Conditions were great, low 30's, trails ridden in nicely. Great grip from the H-Billies. :thumbsup: 3"-5" inches coming tomorrow.


...so now that you've gotten some time on that fork, what are your impressions?


----------



## Nasastevo (Dec 30, 2014)

Anybody wanna do a cool retro square taper crank on their Boris?

CHECK THIS OUT ON EBAY! PHIL WOOD BABY!!!!

Phil Wood BPS45S Stainless Steel Bottom Bracket 100mm Sym JIS Fat Bike Size | eBay


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

mtmiller said:


> ...so now that you've gotten some time on that fork, what are your impressions?


Im very happy with it. Ill admit I babied it a bit at first but now I don't even think about it. Light, stiff, cheap. You can have all three


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Had the Boris out till it was dark today....


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

I had my Boris out yesterday in freshly fallen snow. However, it was a wet, heavy snow -- the kind you loved as a kid so you could make some awesome snowballs. The Boris did great -- the operator, not as much. Bottom line -- eight inches of wet snow made for a very difficult SHORT ride for me. I tried to stay out of the cross country skier's tracks (didn't want to be that guy), so I was plowing through the snow. What added to the difficulty was the fact that there was a layer of ice under the wet snow, so sometimes I would loose traction just as I was getting going. The Floaters were gripping the snow just awesome -- the snow would just slip on the ice.

Overall, I think I found the limits of snow biking for me. It was on the border of being fun and being work.  Funny thing is that under some of the pine trees, the snow was about 2 inches less which tipped the experience back to the fun side. Then, back to the 8" deep stuff and the more "work" side. I was a little discouraged until I heard a whole lot of people in a lot better shape than me were having a hard time of it due to the type of snow and the icy condition underneath. Even my buddies that went out snowshoeing said they had a tough time with the wet snow & ice combo.

I was very happy with the On-One floaters, as they hooked up great in the snow as long as there was no ice underneath. I'll try again after the snow gets packed a little bit.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Been a couple weeks since Ive had the Boris out. Felt great to spin some wheels today. Conditions were great, low 30's, trails ridden in nicely. Great grip from the H-Billies. :thumbsup: 3"-5" inches coming tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 958208


Hi, Which fork did you put on? Thanks, the gray looks good on the Boris.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> I had my Boris out yesterday in freshly fallen snow. However, it was a wet, heavy snow -- the kind you loved as a kid so you could make some awesome snowballs. The Boris did great -- the operator, not as much. Bottom line -- eight inches of wet snow made for a very difficult SHORT ride for me. I tried to stay out of the cross country skier's tracks (didn't want to be that guy), so I was plowing through the snow. What added to the difficulty was the fact that there was a layer of ice under the wet snow, so sometimes I would loose traction just as I was getting going. The Floaters were gripping the snow just awesome -- the snow would just slip on the ice.
> 
> Overall, I think I found the limits of snow biking for me. It was on the border of being fun and being work.  Funny thing is that under some of the pine trees, the snow was about 2 inches less which tipped the experience back to the fun side. Then, back to the 8" deep stuff and the more "work" side. I was a little discouraged until I heard a whole lot of people in a lot better shape than me were having a hard time of it due to the type of snow and the icy condition underneath. Even my buddies that went out snowshoeing said they had a tough time with the wet snow & ice combo.
> 
> I was very happy with the On-One floaters, as they hooked up great in the snow as long as there was no ice underneath. I'll try again after the snow gets packed a little bit.


What PSI did you run and how much do you weigh? Im 190 and I ran 10PSI in my On Ones and the bike did great in a few inches of snow. I wanted to try lower psi (stock tubes) but it was so cold I did not want to mess with flats


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Free Shipping 26er Carbon Fat Snow Beach Bike Bicycle Fork Tapered Steerer Disc | eBay
> 
> This is what I got. It took about 10 days to get here. I had to file the ends of the axles a little to get them to fit the dropouts but a standard q/r axle fits perfectly. They claim 520g +/- 20g. It was 540g on the money
> 
> ...


Found the info on the fork. Back on page 45. After reading your posts back to page 45, just wanted to say thanks for all the info you've shared with riders. It's really helpful to a lot of us that are not familiar with all the new tech that's come out, especially since 1996 when I bought my last full suspension bike.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bumpyride said:


> Found the info on the fork. Back on page 45. After reading your posts back to page 45, just wanted to say thanks for all the info you've shared with riders. It's really helpful to a lot of us that are not familiar with all the new tech that's come out, especially since 1996 when I bought my last full suspension bike.


My pleasure. Alot of what I shared was stuff I learned reading this thread, so thanks to all those who posted the original info.

Got a really good ride in today at Hillman State park west of Pittsburgh. The trails were mostly covered with ice but there was bike tread pattern frozen into it, plus a light snow was falling that dusted the ice with a gritty layer that really helped grip. Had to baby it through the corners a little but otherwise is was almost like riding dirt.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you guys know, will these wheels hook right up to the boris?

Bontrager: Jackalope TLR Disc 26 (Model #12515)


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> Do you guys know, will these wheels hook right up to the boris?
> 
> Bontrager: Jackalope TLR Disc 26 (Model #12515)


They'd fit my X7. Buy me a set and I'll prove it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

sml-2727 said:


> Do you guys know, will these wheels hook right up to the boris?
> 
> Bontrager: Jackalope TLR Disc 26 (Model #12515)


Should fit as long as you get the 170mm rear 135mm front.


----------



## biga (May 27, 2007)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im very happy with it. Ill admit I babied it a bit at first but now I don't even think about it. Light, stiff, cheap. You can have all three


I like mine too, quite a deal. & no snow but plenty of sand;









Friend's FatBoy;


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> Do you guys know, will these wheels hook right up to the boris?
> 
> Bontrager: Jackalope TLR Disc 26 (Model #12515)


I went throught the checkout process and at no time does it ask you about hubs.....do you feel lucky punk?...well do you?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

BENKD29 said:


> yes, i just did a few quick searches of a few rims and here are some examples.
> 
> first a carbon rim from light bicycle. there is a slight rise that holds the tire from falling into the center of the rim. my LBS owner built these up for a friend and said he had to jump up and down on the tire to unseat it. the tolerances are MUCH tighter.
> View attachment 958068
> ...


FWIW, the rims on my X7 do have the same cross section as shown in the picture for the Weinmann HL80. There's a little bead ramp and a bead hook. And yes a Bud is still super loose on the rim. Floater is a little tighter but still pretty loose.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Any one put a bulldoser on the rear and still run a double on the front( stock rims)


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

donn12 said:


> What PSI did you run and how much do you weigh? Im 190 and I ran 10PSI in my On Ones and the bike did great in a few inches of snow. I wanted to try lower psi (stock tubes) but it was so cold I did not want to mess with flats


I'm a Clydesdale at 210+. I was running 9 psi.

The On-Ones did great in a few inches of snow a few weeks ago, but that was a very different "dry" powder snow. This was wet & 8 inches deep with ice underneath. Hey, it's all new to me, as I have not had an opportunity to really ride in much snow before Boris! Still learning what works and doesn't work for me.

As it looks like right now, we are in for a big storm in the Northeast. So, I think I'll be switching to my snowshoes very soon!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

generally the deeper the snow the less air you want. and when in doubt, let it out. 

I'm 205 and haven't ridden more than 7psi all winter (rear). and usually 1.5 less in front.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I had an similarly unpleasant ride yesterday. I was the early bird to the trail and hence had to cut the trail through virgin snow. Conditions were fresh 2 inches powder over a frozen crust covering another three inches.

It was slow going. I finally came upon another rider coming my way and he admitted he wasn't really enjoying himself either.

About a mile from the end, I came across a crew of six riders riding the other way. Once they passed, my ride got considerably nicer because I could ride in their track.

Running a Fat Be Nimble up front at 7psi and an On One Floater rear at 5 psi.

I couldn't get started again after stopping. The tires were too dug in. I'd walk to an area under pines where the snow was shallower and remount.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

MUSTCLIME said:


> I went throught the checkout process and at no time does it ask you about hubs.....do you feel lucky punk?...well do you?


Yeah and I noticed the price is per wheel.

Does not look like Hugo would fit either 
Hugo 52


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Just found out shipping is delayed by as much as 2 weeks :-( 

I hope Everyone in the new England area starts posting some good pics so I can be that much more impatient.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, that is kind of what I figured. The conditions were just not the best -- wet snow, ice underneath and I was doing all the work to plow the snow. Still learning!


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

*Boris on Ice*

Took my new toy (Boris x-9) out with the dog on Chequamegon Bay from the Washburn Wi side and was able easily see some nice sea caves. Had a nice ride with my pal. Kinda really loving the ability to move across the ice on this baby. Pressure ridges still can be tricky but not a deal breaker.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

:madmanosted in wrong spot :madman:


----------



## Nasastevo (Dec 30, 2014)

Anybody looking for some decent tires for cheap? How about devast8r's for $35 each? 
Yes the UL folders... 
ORIGIN8 Devist-8er 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006FYPEY2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_wRTXub1F2M312
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006FYPEY2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_wRTXub1F2M312


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha! Will be interesting to see if I can "float" on upwards of 36" snow (supposedly). (Boston)


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

*Boris X9 Rear hub news*

Just some info to educate - not bashing the boris X9 bike in general, but the hub is a weak point. I have replaced the seatpost / stem / bars / forks - some of the usual weaker components.

But lately on the stand the cranks turn with the wheel, and some extra noise when pedaling = a gravelly free hub. I have had the bike about 4 mos. Time for an upgrade for sure. I ordered a hope evo that should do the trick for a long time.

Just to keep an eye out - I might have gotten a bad one, but by the looks of the hub they are not designed for longevity. Ball and cone, and no size allen I had would take the free hub off. ( its a big allen and I am not interested in keeping this hub/freehub) The wheel bearings were well greased, though.

I did weigh the Hub/axle ( no skewer) and Rim by themselves tho, and they come in about 510/960 grams. I am keeping the rim and spokes, nothing wrong with those.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Let us know if you can re-use the spokes on the Hope hub... I'd be surprised if you'd be lucky enough to have them be the correct size. Also, the Hope hub hasn't gotten great reviews either... apparently the bearings aren't that robust. Because of the poor reviews on the Fatsno many are installing better bearings before lacing them to the rims.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Just ordered a bunch of bike candy....going 1x10 with a 28 tooth front and a wolf tooth 42 cog...lite bars and stem....and I am trading an old titus 26 incher for a set of Hodag's.....Boris is going on a diet!....now if i could just stop winter eating/weight gain...:madman:


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> 25 k's into a rail trail ride on my X7 and the piece that holds the tensioner bolt on the rear derailleur broke. This caused the chain to get wedged real good between the cassette and the plastic diner plate. Stuck so bad I had to break the chain and remove the wheel in order to pry the chain out. Took a lot longer than it should have, but got it back together and finished my ride with no rear shifting capabilities.
> 
> I'm guessing every situation is unique but am curious if there's a general consensus on what would cause this to break? Was on a flat easy section, drive train was cleaned and lubed just prior to ride. I did notice the derailleur itself was slightly loose..


So I got a new x7 dérailleur, went for a ride today and my chain snapped. In two places. I'm assuming the chain was fubuared during the above scenario.

I have a ten speed Shimano chain in the parts bin, hoping that will work ok.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Boris on >2ft of New England Snow - Storm Juno!*

Boris X7 went out around _Salem, MA_ north of *Boston* today during the snow emergency at about 3:30PM. Snow is about 24-28 inches deep outside. :crazy:

I tried to "float" across a couple stretches of virgin snow._ No can do_. Even at *3psi*, the tires sink in and it's impossible to get started (for me, at least).

I did find a spot that had blown down to about 5 inches of powder in a windy corridor. That was rideable and fun!

I was more than happy to noodle around town on the empty but plowed streets. There were people out on skis and snow shoes walking in the empty streets too!

In the picture below, the bike is sitting on top of about two feet of powder.









As for the *hub discussions*: I can tell my rear hub is _wobbling_ already after only ~40 miles. Granted, it's been a _brutally_ technical 40 miles. *Is it possible to replace a hub without re-lacing the spokes?* While I do all my own wrenching, it's the one job I've never attempted.

And I still want to _grumble_ about the *BB5 brakes.* They're simply NOT _BB7s_ and they suffer accordingly. Setting them is a pain and involves using a "business card" as I was taught. Lots of rub all the same. I believe the rotors aren't true either. Likely they'll be my next upgrade. I'm grappling with dropping another $110 on upgrades to a $699 bike though.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Bluto'ed*

Here it is my Boris X9 Bluto'ed and Thudbusted. Parts: Bluto 100mm fork, Cane Creek ZS44 upper assembly, Cane Creek EC44.40 bottom assembly, Hope Fatsno 150mm hub, Wheelsmith double butted spokes, Wheelsmith brass nipples, Weinmann DHL80 rim. Just waiting on an Avid mounting bracket because the 180mm rotor was too big for my BB7's. Good thing I had a 160mm rotor so I can ride in the interim. What a learning experience!

Pearls: Even if I were to save 30%, I would never order from Bike24 again. Don't try to drill out double wall rims :nono: Silicone is water tight 

Edited to add: I reused my split tube for tubeless and it worked great! Plus there were No boogers with my home brew.


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

connolm said:


> Is it possible to replace a hub without re-lacing the spokes?


No, although the bearings can be replaced or adjusted. Replacing the hub but reusing the same spokes and rim also requires the new hub to have the same dimensions. I don't know if any other hubs have the same dimensions as the mystery hubs in the X5 and X7.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> Here it is my Boris X9 Bluto'ed and Thudbusted. What a learning experience!
> View attachment 959186


Nice work! :thumbsup: Do you like the Thudbuster, and what size is it? I was thinking about one of those.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bravo Delta said:


> Nice work! :thumbsup: Do you like the Thudbuster, and what size is it? I was thinking about one of those.


It is an LT. I really like the cushion. With my chronic lower back pain, it makes riding possible. The only issue is it sets the rider back an inch or so. However, I ordered a 32mm stem and that should take care of it. If not, I'll cobble together a mounting bracket that brings the seat forward.

I just took the bike out on the trail next to my house. All I can say is WOW! The squish of the fat tires plus the suspension makes for a butter smooth ride! Just as good if not better than my Camber 29er.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

What size T-buster post did you get? I didn't see a 30.4 on the website.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

The 1st Boris X9's had 31.6. I have one too and love it.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Went for a night ride tonight in the fresh snow, im running the stock mission on the front on my x9, and im down to 6 psi and they still suck...lol my rear is a nate and it ran like a champ. We got close to 6 inches of fresh snow and is was pretty bad to pedal through, heck my buddy was having problems on his fatboy which is tubeless and he was running 6 psi front and rear. Not to mention it was so cold. we did around 6 miles and I said uncle get me outta here....

I ordered a carbon fork and will also be adding a new front tire soon (not sure what to get) leaning on a H-Billie, I think a nate up front would be to aggressive.


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

Has a weight ever been posted on the Boris brute / brute sprung? I've searched each page on this thread with no luck. Am I just missing it? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Went for a night ride tonight in the fresh snow, im running the stock mission on the front on my x9, and im down to 6 psi and they still suck...lol my rear is a nate and it ran like a champ. We got close to 6 inches of fresh snow and is was pretty bad to pedal through, heck my buddy was having problems on his fatboy which is tubeless and he was running 6 psi front and rear. Not to mention it was so cold. we did around 6 miles and I said uncle get me outta here....
> 
> I ordered a carbon fork and will also be adding a new front tire soon (not sure what to get) leaning on a H-Billie, I think a nate up front would be to aggressive.


there is no such thing as too aggressive on the front tire. have you seen the Surly Bud? it's the most aggressive tire i've ever seen, and it's awesome! i ride with a group of guys, 10-12, and all but one run the Bud in front. the other guy was a guinea pig and tried a snowshoe. the grip on dirt or snow is unmatched.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

connolm said:


> And I still want to _grumble_ about the *BB5 brakes.* They're simply NOT _BB7s_ and they suffer accordingly. Setting them is a pain and involves using a "business card" as I was taught. Lots of rub all the same. I believe the rotors aren't true either. Likely they'll be my next upgrade. I'm grappling with dropping another $110 on upgrades to a $699 bike though.


I upgrade my calibers to BB7's bought them on amazon for $60 for the set. Best upgrade I have done and I am still using the BB5 rotors.
http://www.amazon.com/AVID-Mechanic...F8&qid=1422455008&sr=8-1&keywords=bb7+caliper


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

> And I still want to _grumble_ about the *BB5 brakes.* They're simply NOT _BB7s_ and they suffer accordingly. Setting them is a pain and involves using a "business card" as I was taught. Lots of rub all the same. I believe the rotors aren't true either. Likely they'll be my next upgrade. I'm grappling with dropping another $110 on upgrades to a $699 bike though.


BB5s are workable but as others have said I wait for a deal on BB7s and eventually switch. The BB7s are just a little easier to adjust trailside and a little easier to set up thanks to the outboard pad adjustment. FWIW, the BB5s that were on my X7 were not right - the rear caliper's outboard pad would not sit parallel with the rotor no matter what. So it would drag and squeak. Switched to some used BB7s... problem solved! I'm building up a nice little collection of BB5s...


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

The rear BB5 on my X7 rattles at full squeeze, but I figured it was due to the rotor. Maybe it's normal. The front is fine.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

BENKD29 said:


> there is no such thing as too aggressive on the front tire. have you seen the Surly Bud? it's the most aggressive tire i've ever seen, and it's awesome! i ride with a group of guys, 10-12, and all but one run the Bud in front. the other guy was a guinea pig and tried a snowshoe. the grip on dirt or snow is unmatched.


Agreed. I have a Bud on the front of my X7 and it's great. Not perfect grip, but as good as it gets IMHO. At 3.5 psi it was walking over snow-covered icy ruts with amazing confidence. This is my first "season" with a fat bike and I can tell you that after umpteen seasons on 29ers the fat tire thing is the sh... uh, crap. I love tools... and fat bikes, to me, feel like the right tool for the job. And the right tires are an essential part of that.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

I put my Bud on a few weeks back. LOVE LOVE THE TIRE. I want to find an equiv that will fit well in the back of my Borris FS. Bud rubbed enough back there for me to not want to experiment with a Lou (or shaving a Bud). Looking out for a 4-4.5" with the traction of a Bud/Lou. Nate's get great reviews, may just settle for that 3.8" and call it good, but even those are not as aggressively lugged.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i have an On One Floater in the rear. i really like that tire, good knobs for climbing. the Nate is good as well. 

i wouldn't worry about having a 5" tire in the rear. 4.0 is better for year round riding and 95% as good in the snow IMO. 

i think Vee Rubber was making a 4.5 rear tire at one point, snowshoe maybe(?) not positive, but it was not as aggressively knobbed.


----------



## majack (Mar 10, 2010)

WSUPolar said:


> I put my Bud on a few weeks back. LOVE LOVE THE TIRE. I want to find an equiv that will fit well in the back of my Borris FS. Bud rubbed enough back there for me to not want to experiment with a Lou (or shaving a Bud). Looking out for a 4-4.5" with the traction of a Bud/Lou. Nate's get great reviews, may just settle for that 3.8" and call it good, but even those are not as aggressively lugged.


Take a look at the Vanhelga. It is a 4.0 tire and has all the traction of a Nate but with less rolling resistance.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

WSUPolar said:


> I put my Bud on a few weeks back. LOVE LOVE THE TIRE. I want to find an equiv that will fit well in the back of my Borris FS...QUOTE]
> 
> On-One Floater for the rear. Great tire, not too expensive and it fits on the Boris FS. Compared to my buddy's Veetire Snowshoe, the Floater just sheds the snow and grips very well. While his tread was packed full of snow, my floaters were clean.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Disregard


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

BENKD29 said:


> i have an On One Floater in the rear. i really like that tire, good knobs for climbing. the Nate is good as well.


I also have a Floater in the rear. I would have a Nate in the back but I cheaped out... the Floater was about half the price and damn near as good (judging by the knobs being nearly as tall).  Bud at 3.5 psi / Floater at 6.5 psi is a great combo. I would LOVE to see a "Nate +"... say, a Nate in a 4.3" width. Sold.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I run a floater on the rear and front of my Boris X7 and it's a bad ass combo.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

I ordered a pair of Panaracer Fat B Nimble tires for my X5 - They finally showed up today. Very decent price on amazon.

I'll post pics and a quick ride report later.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I bit the bullet and purchased a Bud for the front from backcountry for 130 bucks plus 12% back from active junky. A Bud and Nate combo will be way better than whats on there.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

DeuceWheeler said:


> I run a floater on the rear and front of my Boris X7 and it's a bad ass combo.


Not to be a smart a$$ but that is a combo of one. What are you running up front? the original V8? (which I happen to love by the way).


----------



## Stratocaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Rec'd, unpacked and reconfigured a bit....
Remove reflectors -66g, swap saddle -130g, Niner seat clamp -28g, a couple of carbon stem spacers -3g, Brake swap w/ avid juicy 3.5's -154g, esi grips -39g, remove spoke guard -23g. All free stuff I had laying around. Used some of that fantastic Green Grease on the head set bearings too.

Bought some Bontrager tubes, 26x2.8 @ 275g, Vee tube 26x4.0 410g so future potential is 270g total.... I'm going to leave the vee's in for now. The cassette is not terrible at 395g, an XT will save about 30g but not worth the gram/cost/gram factor right now. The bars 254g and stem 149g seem reasonable, Seatpost is 360g and could use improvement (however size 30.4 selection is limited). And I ate a sweet and salty bar for dinner so I must have lost 5lbs last nite.

Got some H-Billies and 24" tubes on the way and will probably go split tube-less. Can't quite get the seat angle right so have a 27.2 carbon and Cane Creek shim on the way as well as a 90mm Titec Pluto for the Bluto stem. All relative budget purchases. 

Rode last weekend sat. and sun. at the Marty's Fat winter fest... 8 inches of snow and lots of fat bikes. 8 psi sat and 6.5 on sunday on fat-packed snow with the Vee 8's... lot's of fun, obstacles, home brew, chili a fire pit, parking filled to relative capacity... Decent warmth and a great weekend to get out on a fat bike. ......

Fun Bike!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

rex615 said:


> Not to be a smart a$$ but that is a combo of one. What are you running up front? the original V8? (which I happen to love by the way).


Edit: Never mind, I shouldn't drunk post. I just re read your post. Sorry:sad:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol I was gonna say something but figured you'd figure it out eventually


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

*Broken*

Broken derailleur hanger today, same as reported by others earlier in this thread. I have also been unable to tighten the carraige bolt that attaches derailluer to the hanger, bottoms out before it gets tight. Tried adding a thin washer but didn't seem to help.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

rex615 said:


> Not to be a smart a$$ but that is a combo of one. What are you running up front? the original V8? (which I happen to love by the way).


Yeah, sorry Floater up front, floater in the rear.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

skogorbet said:


> Broken derailleur hanger today, same as reported by others earlier in this thread. I have also been unable to tighten the carraige bolt that attaches derailluer to the hanger, bottoms out before it gets tight. Tried adding a thin washer but didn't seem to help.
> 
> View attachment 959576


That's a beautiful pic! My rear hanger was bent upon receipt, so BD sent me a wheels manuf replacement. Much nicer piece...









Here's the number if it will help?


----------



## Bugout Bikes (Jan 8, 2015)

skogorbet said:


> Broken derailleur hanger today, same as reported by others earlier in this thread. I have also been unable to tighten the carraige bolt that attaches derailluer to the hanger, bottoms out before it gets tight. Tried adding a thin washer but didn't seem to help.
> 
> View attachment 959576


Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Got a cheapy #27 on eBay for $10 shipped. Looks just like that Wheels Mfg model... for what that's worth. BD #16 is same hanger.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Got one coming from Amazon, Wheels Manufacturing #27. 
2 day free shipping, $19.

Pic was taken yesterday, 10,150 ft up in CO, windy day.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

First ride out of the box, swapped out handlebars, stem for 3T Pro with ODI Oury grips :thumbsup:...


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Bravo Delta said:


> First ride out of the box :thumbsup:...


Tires look like you skinned an Armadillo. Congrats and hope you enjoy.


----------



## distracted (Jan 16, 2015)

A little information on the hubs on the X7. They are Quando, very much like the ones shown here: how to reassemble mountain bike rear wheel hub and bearings - Bicycles Stack Exchange.

There is a black plastic seal under the cone on the non-drive side. The Stackexchange thread suggests leaving it out so it does not get forced into the bearings, and that makes sense.
The drive side has a cylindrical rubber seal around the locknut and cone. There is an aluminum seal that appears to be press-fit into the freehub over the bearings. I did not see a way to remove it without damage, but the bearings can be removed with it in place.
There was a moderate quantity of yellow and clear grease in the bearings, which I removed and will replace with green waterproof boat trailer wheel bearing grease.

Both sides have nine 1/4-inch bearings.


----------



## brassos (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are some side pics of the Ibera rack and clearance for a possible fender. As requested. 3/4 to 1" at front under where the rods come in and 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 at center of rack. i use the matching hard shell bottom bag and it acts as a fender on its own. Sorry pics are upside down but you can see the tape measurer


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

brassos said:


> Here are some side pics of the Ibera rack and clearance for a possible fender. As requested. 3/4 to 1" at front under where the rods come in and 1 1/2 to 1 3/4 at center of rack. i use the matching hard shell bottom bag and it acts as a fender on its own. Sorry pics are upside down but you can see the tape measurer


Same clearance on my Boris X9.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

If anyone's got a 15" Boris accessible, would you kindly measure the real world standover height please? Thanks.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

watermonkey said:


> If anyone's got a 15" Boris accessible, would you kindly measure the real world standover height please? Thanks.


25 1/2" all along the top tube till it starts the steep incline to the headset. This is with stock rims, on one floater rear and larry front.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Excellent - thanks a ton.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

watermonkey said:


> If anyone's got a 15" Boris accessible, would you kindly measure the real world standover height please? Thanks.


x9 FS is 27.5 inches.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> x9 FS is 27.5 inches.


Thanks for that measurement. Was wondering what the Bluto added.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

thats with the stock V8's


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

*Vee Snowshoe XL Does Not Fit Boris Rear*

I finally found time to try my Snowshoe XL on the rear of my Boris. No go. I wedged it in there and I could turn the tire but there was no way it would spin. As you can see in the photos, the shoulder knobs were touching on both sides. These were mounted on the original 80 mm rims with about 10 psi. I suppose the shoulder knobs could be trimmed (I wouldn't do it with a fit this tight) and I imagine a 65 mm rim may help, but I think we would be better served to look elsewhere for a rear tire. I do like it on the front and I will probably order some studs for it. I have no idea how it compares to a Bud.

Fred


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

WSUPolar said:


> I put my Bud on a few weeks back. LOVE LOVE THE TIRE. I want to find an equiv that will fit well in the back of my Borris FS. Bud rubbed enough back there for me to not want to experiment with a Lou (or shaving a Bud). Looking out for a 4-4.5" with the traction of a Bud/Lou. Nate's get great reviews, may just settle for that 3.8" and call it good, but even those are not as aggressively lugged.


I'm Bud/Nate. It's really good. Killer ride yesterday. Every fat bike ride this winter has been a revelation on all the different types of snow. Some are more fun than others but even the same trail at various times of day can ride totally different. No wonder the eskimos have 50 words for snow!


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Just dremmel the side knobs....


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

mtmiller said:


> Let us know if you can re-use the spokes on the Hope hub... I'd be surprised if you'd be lucky enough to have them be the correct size. Also, the Hope hub hasn't gotten great reviews either... apparently the bearings aren't that robust. Because of the poor reviews on the Fatsno many are installing better bearings before lacing them to the rims.


 Well the existing spokes fit the hope fatsno perfectly - the spoke hole diameter is almost identical. Hopes might not be Chris Kings but the stock hub is sub par for sure. 9 big ball bearings per side and the free hub was so bad on the stocker that the pedals moved when the rear wheel spun. Hopes seem great , we'll see! More engagement points on the hope and 4 sealed bearings. I could not get the free hub off the stocker, so please enlighten me if it is serviceable.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

yzfvet said:


> Well the existing spokes fit the hope fatsno perfectly - the spoke hole diameter is almost identical. Hopes might not be Chris Kings but the stock hub is sub par for sure. 9 big ball bearings per side and the free hub was so bad on the stocker that the pedals moved when the rear wheel spun. Hopes seem great , we'll see! More engagement points on the hope and 4 sealed bearings. I could not get the free hub off the stocker, so please enlighten me if it is serviceable.


No new spokes...cool....I had my cog stack off this weekend to install the 42 tooth cog and the stock hub is crap, I wish they would skimp someplace else but the rear hub on the x9 FS is crap......rep for you!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

yzfvet said:


> Well the existing spokes fit the hope fatsno perfectly - the spoke hole diameter is almost identical.


What about the length? That's where they getcha


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

MUSTCLIME said:


> No new spokes...cool....I had my cog stack off this weekend to install the 42 tooth cog and the stock hub is crap, I wish they would skimp someplace else but the rear hub on the x9 FS is crap......rep for you!


Are you going 1x10, or simply needing more grandma? I find the 36 all but useless in snow, but wouldn't mind a 30t chainring, with a giant cog in the rear... Hmmmm.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

1X10.....26x42-26x11.....I may goto 28 or 30 in the summer but the 26x42 is pretty much the same as 22x36. One of the cool things about the raceface turbine 4x104 crank set is they have a removable spacer for the granny gear. If you want to go 1x 26 or 28, you remove the spacer and the granny mounts about 5mm farther out for a better chain line without changeing the spacers on the bb.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, that RF crankset is sweet. Thinking about one for my heckler too... One could swap chain rings back and forth! My Boris started life as an x5 so for the moment I still have 9 sp, hence 22-34t granny. But I'm thinking...

Are you going to swap the dérailleur cage for that RAD cage from One-up? Or see how it works as it with the giant cog first?

Love to see a pic of that crankset on a Boris!


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

they make a 36 tooth 9 speed...

Shimano Deore HG61 9 Speed MTB Cassette | Chain Reaction Cycles

no cage....just going to use the x9


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

RagerXS said:


> I finally found time to try my Snowshoe XL on the rear of my Boris. No go. I wedged it in there and I could turn the tire but there was no way it would spin. As you can see in the photos, the shoulder knobs were touching on both sides. These were mounted on the original 80 mm rims with about 10 psi. I suppose the shoulder knobs could be trimmed (I wouldn't do it with a fit this tight) and I imagine a 65 mm rim may help, but I think we would be better served to look elsewhere for a rear tire. I do like it on the front and I will probably order some studs for it. I have no idea how it compares to a Bud.
> 
> Fred


Lots of confusion when it comes to fitting 4.8" tires on the boris frame. Some say they have no problem some say it's a no go. Do the different boris models have different geometry or are we just whackos?

I have a medium boris x9 fs frame with Holy rolling Darryl rims will a 4.8 work for me?


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

Ksousa81 said:


> Lots of confusion when it comes to fitting 4.8" tires on the boris frame. Some say they have no problem some say it's a no go. Do the different boris models have different geometry or are we just whackos?
> 
> I have a medium boris x9 fs frame with Holy rolling Darryl rims will a 4.8 work for me?


The original 2014 Boris X9 came with sliding dropouts. I believe that widened the frame a little bit and allows it to fit a 4.8 in the rear.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

you could maybe fit one on a 65mm rim? probably not. what about a 50mm? yeah that would work, but whats the point? I prefer a 4.0 in the rear and a 4.8 in front year round. so do all the guys i ride with who have been doing this for years. 

if you feel the need to go wider in the rear you could switch to a 100mm rim with a 4.0. which is almost as wide as a 4.7 would be on a 65mm rim.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

First ride... or should I say walk through this tunnel:


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

vos07 said:


> First ride... or should I say walk through this tunnel:
> 
> View attachment 962321


Is that the X9 in green? I'm really leaning towards that color.

What tires did it come with?


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

kwabbott said:


> Is that the X9 in green? I'm really leaning towards that color.
> 
> What tires did it come with?


It is, and it looks awesome in real life! Came with the Vee Mission Commands.


----------



## lyleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Can anyone who has a 17' Boris FS (with the tapered head tube) please measure the head tube length for me? BD lists it as the same 5.3" as the regular Boris, but they aren't know for updating new models with accurate geometry- just copy and pasting. Wanting to order a 17" when they come back in stock and I have a fork I'm wondering if I should hang onto...

Also if anyone out there has a Matte Black 17" Boris FS they want to sell let me know! No idea when BD is going to restock the 17" for now...Not necessarily needing the Bluto with it as I was planning on putting a tapered carbon 150mm fork on it anyways. Thanks!


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

How do you like the Missions? Have you ridden them in the snow?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

2014 Boris X9 TIRE SIZES THAT FIT.

There seems to be a difference in the 2015 and 2014 Boris Frame rear triangle. Thought it might be helpful to list what tires owners have put on their bikes. Don't list what you think, but what you've actually put on. Feel free to contribute. Thanks

2014 Boris X9: 65mm rim




80mm rim: On one Floater Rear
Larry Front





100mm rim




2015 Boris 65mm rim




80mm rim





100mm rim


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

kwabbott said:


> How do you like the Missions? Have you ridden them in the snow?


They are completely ineffective for any type of singletrack climbing in the snow. Otherwise, quite nice.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> What about the length? That's where they getcha


Spoke hole diameter is the measurement between the holes, not the spoke hole itself.

The 170 mm Hope fatsno hub uses the same spoke lengths as the stock POS X9 hub and you will save about 6 ounces of steel axle weight from the cup/cone/ball bearing set up.

So if anyone is contemplating an ugrade with this hub, it will work great - you just need to know how to lace it up. Youtube will help you there - I definitely needed a refresher course.

These hubs have a loud free hub ( like a mad rattlesnake), but roll great so far.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

lyleberry said:


> Can anyone who has a 17' Boris FS (with the tapered head tube) please measure the head tube length for me? BD lists it as the same 5.3" as the regular Boris, but they aren't know for updating new models with accurate geometry- just copy and pasting. Wanting to order a 17" when they come back in stock and I have a fork I'm wondering if I should hang onto...
> 
> Also if anyone out there has a Matte Black 17" Boris FS they want to sell let me know! No idea when BD is going to restock the 17" for now...Not necessarily needing the Bluto with it as I was planning on putting a tapered carbon 150mm fork on it anyways. Thanks!


'

Just measured mine for you. With the headset cups included it is 5.5"


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

yzfvet said:


> Spoke hole diameter is the measurement between the holes, not the spoke hole itself.
> 
> The 170 mm Hope fatsno hub uses the same spoke lengths as the stock POS X9 hub and you will save about 6 ounces of steel axle weight from the cup/cone/ball bearing set up.
> 
> ...


This is great info. Thanks for sharing! This seems to be an area we may all be visiting before too long?


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

yzfvet said:


> Spoke hole diameter is the measurement between the holes, not the spoke hole itself.
> 
> The 170 mm Hope fatsno hub uses the same spoke lengths as the stock POS X9 hub and you will save about 6 ounces of steel axle weight from the cup/cone/ball bearing set up.
> 
> ...


Very cool...thinking about a salsa hub, its about $100 cheaper.


----------



## lyleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Ksousa81 said:


> '
> 
> Just measured mine for you. With the headset cups included it is 5.5"


Thanks for measuring!


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

I just got a 2015 Boris The Brut

80mm rims VEE RUBBER 26X4.5 Snow Shoe measure 4" at widest point tons of room to spare on front and rear. I can't compare tires since I haven't tried anything else


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

> *Boris X-Series TIRE SIZES THAT FIT REAR TRIANGLE*
> 
> There seems to be a difference in the Boris Frame rear triangle for some years. Please list the tires you have fit on the rear of your bike. Don't list what you think, but what you've actually put on. Feel free to contribute.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea, though I hear there was an original Boris X_ frame that had rear sliders so we will want to specify the Boris frame year every time for best results. My Vee Snowshoes have been added, and I modified the original post to focus on just the rear triangle (the OEM front fork has gobs of room for 5" tires, it is the rear that is the limiting factor), and to capture a few more data points. I don't think the seat stays will be the limiting factor based on my experience, but other years could be different.

Fred


----------



## Creeker7 (Nov 11, 2014)

What are "rear sliders"? Can anyone supply pictures of a Boris X9 with and without "rear sliders"? Thanks.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

New Thudbuster on the FS X9...I was a little disturbed about having to buy the 27.2 post with a 30.4 shim. I wish the seat post tube was a little more robust on this model. But I wanted it so I got over it...


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my Chinese carbon fork today, wow is it light, install was pretty simple, I don't own all the right tools so I used a lot of hammers and 2x4s....lol plus I cut it crooked (I don't own a vice), so I had to sand it down a bit and had to lose one of the small spacers, no biggie. here is how she looks with my brand new surly lou.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Creeker7 said:


> What are "rear sliders"? Can anyone supply pictures of a Boris X9 with and without "rear sliders"? Thanks.


Hope this helps you out.

Well the top one is an Alpine Carving Board and won't help you out, but it's too much work to try and figure out how to delete.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice! Did you compare weights between the stock fork and the carbon? How does it ride? What headset did you use to get the taper to fit? Does it raise the front end?


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just slapped on a Bud and a Nate in place of the Mission Commands. A quick spin through the neighborhood quickly revealed this bike just got mean! One 10 hour night shift stands between me and vacation, gonna be a lonnngggg night...


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

skogorbet said:


> Nice! Did you compare weights between the stock fork and the carbon? How does it ride? What headset did you use to get the taper to fit? Does it raise the front end?


Let me tell you, adding this fork has transformed the boris, not only is it waaaaay lighter, I no longer get any flex and it is a bit more slack. I do not have a scale but it has to me at least a 3 pounds savings. Here are the other parts needed to make it work. Cane Creek 40 Series EC44/40 Bottom Cup > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA and 
FSA Compressor Expander Plug and Top Cap > Components > Headsets and Spacers > Headsets | Jenson USA and this is the fork I got Free Shipping 26er Carbon Fat Snow Beach Bike Bicycle Fork Tapered Steerer Disc | eBay

jeffw-13 has the same set up, maybe he weighed it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont remember off the top of my head but it was around 3 lbs lighter like you said. You dont realize how flexy the stock steel fork is until you change it! Fork & headset < $200 = money well spent.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info, very tempted to do this. There is also a Fatboy fork takeoff in my area for a good price, think I should get that over the Chinese one?


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bravo Delta said:


> New Thudbuster on the FS X9...I was a little disturbed about having to buy the 27.2 post with a 30.4 shim. I wish the seat post tube was a little more robust on this model. But I wanted it so I got over it...


What do you think of the TB with Bluto?


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

radnur22 said:


> What do you think of the TB with Bluto?


I love it. I like the slightly bouncy feel with the #5 elastomers. I can feel it smoothing out even slightly rough hard pack. Maybe not for everyone (especially weight weenies) but I had one on my 29er hardtail and I liked it so I knew what I was getting into.


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

Any of you bigger guys get the 19" and wish you went 21? Im 6"2" 260 and currently own a mongoose dolomite. I'm ready to upgrade to the Boris or FB4 comp. I cant decide between the 19 or 21. 

To be honest, I don't particularly like the frame of the 21. It flows much better in 19 and below. looking at the specs the dolomite is all over the place, but pretty much a 17" frame. I have gotten used to riding it, but it keeps breaking.

And I was also thinking 19" for maneuverability, as the couple of local trails are fairly technical and I like to be off my seat the majority of the time.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey sml-2727, I sent you a PM. I have a few more questions...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

kelbo said:


> Any of you bigger guys get the 19" and wish you went 21? Im 6"2" 260 and currently own a mongoose dolomite. I'm ready to upgrade to the Boris or FB4 comp. I cant decide between the 19 or 21.
> 
> To be honest, I don't particularly like the frame of the 21. It flows much better in 19 and below. looking at the specs the dolomite is all over the place, but pretty much a 17" frame. I have gotten used to riding it, but it keeps breaking.
> 
> And I was also thinking 19" for maneuverability, as the couple of local trails are fairly technical and I like to be off my seat the majority of the time.


I'm 6'3" 210lbs 34.5 inseam and went with the 19" frame. i was also on the fence. it fits pretty well. the stock saddle really shortened the cockpit. as soon as i put my regular saddle on it i had a lot more room. I've ridden it now for about 6 months without making any other adjustments to the cockpit. I guess i'm glad i went with the smaller size, I'm a little more upright on this bike than my others. the bigger frame would just have been a bit more stretched out, but would have worked equally as well i guess. lastly i really wouldn't worry about the look of the frame. how it rides is what counts. it's a Motobecane, your never going to win any "best in show" prizes either way.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

BENKD29 said:


> I'm 6'3" 210lbs 34.5 inseam and went with the 19" frame. i was also on the fence. it fits pretty well. the stock saddle really shortened the cockpit. as soon as i put my regular saddle on it i had a lot more room. I've ridden it now for about 6 months without making any other adjustments to the cockpit. I guess i'm glad i went with the smaller size, I'm a little more upright on this bike than my others. the bigger frame would just have been a bit more stretched out, but would have worked equally as well i guess. lastly i really wouldn't worry about the look of the frame. how it rides is what counts. it's a Motobecane, your never going to win any "best in show" prizes either way.


Well maybe you would if you spray painted KHS or 9zero7 on it.

I do like my Boris X9 and now it's right up to the cost of the KHS with the mods to it, but the bike is where I want it, with the exception of a possible new fork.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Bumpyride said:


> Well maybe you would if you spray painted KHS or 9zero7 on it.
> 
> I do like my Boris X9 and now it's right up to the cost of the KHS with the mods to it, but the bike is where I want it, with the exception of a possible new fork.


ever heard the phrase "lipstick on a pig"


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

BENKD29 said:


> ever heard the phrase "lipstick on a pig"


Do you mean it's smarter to get a Boris than the same frame and pay more?

In a room full of dogs, Amy the pig is a Babe | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

not at all. go back and read what i wrote. the post i responded to said they thought the 19" frame "flowed better" (visually) than the 21" frame. all i was trying to say was that he should be most concerned with the ride and fit of the bike and not the look. it's not a show piece it's a mountain bike.

then you said i should spray paint another logo on my bike, and i was just saying it wouldn't make a difference... it will never look like this

View attachment 963705


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

BENKD29 said:


> not at all. go back and read what i wrote. the post i responded to said they thought the 19" frame "flowed better" (visually) than the 21" frame. all i was trying to say was that he should be most concerned with the ride and fit of the bike and not the look. it's not a show piece it's a mountain bike.
> 
> then you said i should spray paint another logo on my bike, and i was just saying it wouldn't make a difference... it will never look like this
> 
> View attachment 963705


Typical internet mis-communication. I apologize.

I was really referring more to my bike. Actually the first picture I saw of the Boris in Black, thought it was the best looking bike I've seen, especially in the 15". I liked the line of the top tube, and my boys said thank you for the standover height.

I tend to migrate to very simple flowing lines in my work, home etc. so the Boris really appealed to me, although I know others are not quite so enamored.


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

I first looked at pictures of the smaller Boris and was instantly sold. Then I realized the larger bike doesn't quite have the same characteristics. I'm sure a lot of people were sold on this bike because of the looks. 

The 19" bike is still larger than the Dolomite I have now, and is looking like the best choice for me and where I am going to ride.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

kelbo said:


> Any of you bigger guys get the 19" and wish you went 21? Im 6"2" 260 and currently own a mongoose dolomite. I'm ready to upgrade to the Boris or FB4 comp. I cant decide between the 19 or 21.
> 
> To be honest, I don't particularly like the frame of the 21. It flows much better in 19 and below. looking at the specs the dolomite is all over the place, but pretty much a 17" frame. I have gotten used to riding it, but it keeps breaking.
> 
> And I was also thinking 19" for maneuverability, as the couple of local trails are fairly technical and I like to be off my seat the majority of the time.


Im almost 6'2" and the regular large boris fits me perfectly.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

6'3" I went with XL and put a 70mm stem on it. I have monkey arms and giraffe legs.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

6'3", 34" pants inseam, 36" real inseam (b's up!), and the XL fits me as well as my 4 other bikes (all XL 29ers). One reason I chose the Boris was for the nice ETT... more critical IMHO than any other measurement especially seat tube length. If you like a more compact cockpit, a shorter stem makes more sense on the longer bike. But YMMV depending on where you like the seat etc.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

kelbo said:


> Any of you bigger guys get the 19" and wish you went 21? Im 6"2" 260 and currently own a mongoose dolomite. I'm ready to upgrade to the Boris or FB4 comp. I cant decide between the 19 or 21.
> 
> To be honest, I don't particularly like the frame of the 21. It flows much better in 19 and below. looking at the specs the dolomite is all over the place, but pretty much a 17" frame. I have gotten used to riding it, but it keeps breaking.
> 
> And I was also thinking 19" for maneuverability, as the couple of local trails are fairly technical and I like to be off my seat the majority of the time.


I'm 6' and went with 19". These bikes are pretty tall. I put an 80mm stem on for a little less reach. So you can adjust the fit with stem length and seat setback.


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

Got my Boris in the mail on Friday. Spent the weekend tearing it down, and putting it back together with some grease and loctite where needed. I got the small, and it weighed in at 36 pounds. Replaced the rim strips with duct tape and gorilla tape, the tubes with Nashbar 2.5's, and the tires with wire bead Fat B Nimbles. Took off the tektro brakes and replaced them with an old set of BB 7's, and the way too wide WTB seat with an old WTB Shadow V. Also took and inch off of each side of the handlebars. Dropped it down to 33 pounds.
As far as sizing goes, I'm 5'6". I need a longer seatpost, because the stock one is about an inch over-extended for me. I had put on a 100mm stem I had laying around, but after a quick test ride I went back to the 80 it came with. So for me, the seat tube is short, but the top tube is okay with a short stem.
Took it out Wednesday for a ride, but the conditions didn't cooperate. The snow was 6-8 inches deep with a thick ice crust. The crust wasn't thick enough to ride on top of though. I bought 3 boxes of sheet metal screws and am in the process of studding up the Big Adventures the bike came with. Once the ice gets a bit thicker they should do alright.
Oh, and the paint is pretty to look at, but also pretty crappy for durability. I have more scratches in it in a week than in 8 years on my Cannondale.


----------



## kelbo (May 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the responses. I ran down this morning to my local lbs to get sized up. Definitely an XL. And I sprung for a Fatboy. Good thing valentine's day is tomorrow...


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I was tinkering with the bike tonight and was looking at the rear tire and noticed that it is closer to the left side of the frame than the right, I spun the wheel and its not bent or anything like that, is it possible I have a bent frame?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> So I was tinkering with the bike tonight and was looking at the rear tire and noticed that it is closer to the left side of the frame than the right, I spun the wheel and its not bent or anything like that, is it possible I have a bent frame?


Check to see if the QR is centered or if one side is not dogged in.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> So I was tinkering with the bike tonight and was looking at the rear tire and noticed that it is closer to the left side of the frame than the right, I spun the wheel and its not bent or anything like that, is it possible I have a bent frame?


My KHS 3000 is the same way. I think it may be for FD clearance?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bumpyride said:


> Check to see if the QR is centered or if one side is not dogged in.


Okay thanks, I checked it out and all seems well, it goes in a straight line so I guess all is well. As they say ride more, worry less.

Another thing I noticed last night was that little red do-hickey on the side of the bb-7 brakes fell off my front brake, it adjusts the brake pad, where can I buy another one? I put on a old avid elixir 7 on for now, but I really liked the bb-7's.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*snowless in MT*

It's been a crazy winter, yesterday it was 60 deg. At least the trails are dry. Here is my X9 with mods: 100mm Bluto, Hope Fatsno hub, Wienmann DHL 80mm rim on front, On One Mary handle bar, 38mm stem to compensate for the Thudbuster LT, ODI Rogue grips, el cheapo ebay plastic pedals. The Bluto, Thudbuster and 9 psi sure make for a smooth ride


----------



## Stratocaster (Sep 30, 2004)

*Update on Boris FS*

Put on the H-Billies with split-tube Tubeless http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how-weinmann-hl80s-tubeless-912220-2.html and changed the seatpost ( I couldn't get the angle I wanted ) to a Specialized carbon w/ zerks 27.2. f.y.i. I used a Cane Creek 30.6 seatpost shim. I tried both and the 30.6 fit snugly and installed completely by hand. Went with a Salsa liplock also. Tweaked the B-tension screw on r derailleur and got the shifting way improved. Bike is XL, I'm 6'3" and also installed a Titec Pluto 90mm stem.

Cranberry Lake - Allamuchy State Park - NJ


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

i have an x9 fs. the front hub seems like it does not spin as smoothly as it should. has anyone serviced their hubs? is there a manual available?


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

21 miles and 2600' of climbing snowy roads and icy singletrack really broke this bike in today!


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

What is the Widest tire that can fit the 2015 boris FS 170mm frame?
Im currently running huskerDu's. With the massive amounts of snow the northeast is being hit with id like to see if i can go bigger for the snow and then back to the huskerDu's for the warmer months. 
Has anyone tired any 4.8 in the rear?
Are there any tires on the market that are 4.5ish that I'm not seeing on the internet?

Ive seen this questions raised a few times here yet with the different boris its hard to determine exactly which frame people are talking about.

Im planning on switching to a 1x10 11-42 soon so chain rub wont be an issue, just frame rub.

thanks
ken


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ksousa81 said:


> What is the Widest tire that can fit the 2015 boris FS 170mm frame?
> Im currently running huskerDu's. With the massive amounts of snow the northeast is being hit with id like to see if i can go bigger for the snow and then back to the huskerDu's for the warmer months.
> Has anyone tired any 4.8 in the rear?
> Are there any tires on the market that are 4.5ish that I'm not seeing on the internet?
> ...


I think we need to sticky this question on motobecane thread, I see it a lot.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Will these wheels fit the boris with out any adaptors? its says 10mm QR for the rear and I believe the boris is 9mm

Sunringle Mulefut 80SL Novatec Fat Bike Wheelset 170mm 135mm Mule Fut Mulefüt | eBay


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Ksousa81 said:


> What is the Widest tire that can fit the 2015 boris FS 170mm frame?
> Im currently running huskerDu's. With the massive amounts of snow the northeast is being hit with id like to see if i can go bigger for the snow and then back to the huskerDu's for the warmer months.
> Has anyone tired any 4.8 in the rear?
> Are there any tires on the market that are 4.5ish that I'm not seeing on the internet?
> ...


Ken -- the real difference between a 4 inch tire and a 4.5 inch tire is really not that much when it comes to the area that actually contacts the trail (or snow) surface. IMO, it really won't be enough of a benefit to risk the capital outlay for new tires if they are not going to fit well between your chainstays. The tire gets fatter in the middle, as most of these tires have the cross section of a circle (for the most part). And, even if it does fit in between the chainstay bump outs, it might be difficult to take the wheel on and off -- an inflated tire might interfere where the chainstay necks down.

While I have not measured, my buddy's 4.5 snowshoes don't really look that much wider than my 4" On-One Floaters. And, more importantly, it doesn't really seem to give him an advantage over me while riding in snow.

Just some things to think about.

Also, are you changing hubs for the 1x11? What wheelset do you intend to use?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

On my size large Borris X9 FS I was unable to fit a Bud. It rubbed too much. I went 1x10 11-42 as well, love the gearing with a a 32 narrow wide up front. I think I could go with a 4.5" depending on how true to size the casing was.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

If anyone cares, Hodag's fit real tight with 2 rings, 1x10 are great. Hodag's are a very wide 3.8. They are much wider than the V8's that came on the bike.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> Ken -- the real difference between a 4 inch tire and a 4.5 inch tire is really not that much when it comes to the area that actually contacts the trail (or snow) surface. IMO, it really won't be enough of a benefit to risk the capital outlay for new tires if they are not going to fit well between your chainstays. The tire gets fatter in the middle, as most of these tires have the cross section of a circle (for the most part). And, even if it does fit in between the chainstay bump outs, it might be difficult to take the wheel on and off -- an inflated tire might interfere where the chainstay necks down.
> 
> While I have not measured, my buddy's 4.5 snowshoes don't really look that much wider than my 4" On-One Floaters. And, more importantly, it doesn't really seem to give him an advantage over me while riding in snow.
> 
> ...


Hey joe, thanks for your opinion, I'm probably over thinking the while thing. I have 907 hubs on holy rolling Daryl's. I'm not changing to 1x11 I'm going to go 1x10 with a 42t using the wolfs tooth components cassette cog.


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Crazy warm weather in Idaho... Having some fun in the sand dunes :thumbsup:.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

MUSTCLIME said:


> If anyone cares, Hodag's fit real tight with 2 rings, 1x10 are great. Hodag's are a very wide 3.8. They are much wider than the V8's that came on the bike.


Thanks! How are the hodags in the snow? Have you tried them?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Will these wheels fit the boris with out any adaptors? its says 10mm QR for the rear and I believe the boris is 9mm
> 
> Sunringle Mulefut 80SL Novatec Fat Bike Wheelset 170mm 135mm Mule Fut Mulefüt | eBay


This is the response I got from bikesmith about these wheels.

"Motobecane does not seem to publish any information about the hub. Looks like your hub is a "QL205Y" I can not find any information on the "QL205Y" hub.

I guess I must say that if your axle is 9mm for a rear 170mm hub, that would be very strange. Almost all rear quick release hubs have 10mm axles.

With this wheel set, the quick release actually functions sort of like an axle. So in this case the the axle is being replaced by the quick release.

Is it possible for you to measure your rear axle diameter?"

Now how do I measure rear axle diameter?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> While I have not measured, my buddy's 4.5 snowshoes don't really look that much wider than my 4" On-One Floaters.


The Snowshoes are not really 4.5s, they indeed are not much bigger than 4.0s so yes they are roughly the same width as a Floater. The Snowshoe XLs are a different story. They are closer to 4.5" or so.

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fat-bikes/959073d1422370869-true-tire-size-thread-tire-sizes.pdf


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

homeslice said:


> Christ 1700 postings with the same answers to the same questions. Read the first f$%king 5 pages to get everything you need to know about the shitty bike then read the bikes direct description. Faster than drinking a coke. Read, read, read before posting!


Read the first 5 pages, did not find the answer to my question


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

homeslice said:


> Christ 1700 postings with the same answers to the same questions. Read the first f$%king 5 pages to get everything you need to know about the shitty bike then read the bikes direct description. Faster than drinking a coke. Read, read, read before posting!


Do you know how large of a tire the boris can fit?


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

The rails. We are off them. 

I know it's Monday, and a lot of us had to work rather than play.... But let's be civil.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

homeslice said:


> Christ 1700 postings with the same answers to the same questions. Read the first f$%king 5 pages to get everything you need to know about the shitty bike then read the bikes direct description. Faster than drinking a coke. Read, read, read before posting!


If people want to post a question, let them. If people want to be helpful and answer, that's nice thing to do. No sense in being a F$%KING jerk. Don't bother responding, you are on my ignore list.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> Read the first 5 pages, did not find the answer to my question


If you don't have a caliper to measure with, try using open end wrenches to measure the axles with. Don't force them or you could damage the threads. I've seen calipers priced pretty reasonable though.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

yes.


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

My green x9 arrived today. I'm very impressed with the green, not nearly the tennis-ball green (yellow) I heard it described as, and in person not nearly as bright as the pictures in this thread show. Something close to Seattle Seahawks green, I like it.

It came with Vee Mission Commands...which look no different than the other Missions. Self-steer is not nearly as bad as I was expecting.

I've used bb7's for a long while, and I've never had a set respond this poorly out of the box. Maybe the fat tires make that much of a difference? Haven't had a chance to alcohol the rotors, which will no doubt help. Perhaps some sd7 levers will help (I doubt it), I'll do a little trial and error once the pads are worn in a bit more. One rotor was slightly out of true, but that's nothing new for G2 rotors. Fortunately bb7's are a breeze to work around.

A little TLC on the deraileurs and it should be good to go. Really hoping South Carolina sees snow this week! In the meantime, I've got plenty of sand.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

OddTrickStar said:


> If you don't have a caliper to measure with, try using open end wrenches to measure the axles with. Don't force them or you could damage the threads. I've seen calipers priced pretty reasonable though.


Thank you.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

KodiakBear said:


> My green x9 arrived today...


The green is a great color in person! I think the color suffers a lot in pics (this one from yesterday's ride included) based on the processing.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

vos07 said:


> The green is a great color in person! I think the color suffers a lot in pics (this one from yesterday's ride included) based on the processing.
> View attachment 965129


Great looking Fat bike.... My favorite MTB color. Our Ventana MTB tandem is Grinch Green (aka: The Snot Rocket). Good luck with the bike, ride the snot out of it!
Ed


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

giff07 said:


> Great looking Fat bike.... My favorite MTB color. Our Ventana MTB tandem is Grinch Green (aka: The Snot Rocket). Good luck with the bike, ride the snot out of it!
> Ed


Haha, thanks! Green may be my least favorite color...

...until it comes to bikes. I had a green Kona, currently have a green Salsa Spearfish, and now this bike. The Spearfish looks so drab sitting next to this bike in the garage.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got off work early today. With temps climbing up to 20 and light wind I was looking to ride but my local trails are wrecked with tracks from humans, horses, deer, bikes and skis frozen into the snow so I made the trek down to Hillman State Park near Burgettstown, PA. A couple friends rode there Sunday and reported back that the trails were in decent shape. I found 1-4 inches of snow over ice. Good grip from the H-Billies but I did have to walk a couple climbs and a rooty off-camber stretch of trail.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> Got off work early today. With temps climbing up to 20 and light wind I was looking to ride but my local trails are wrecked with tracks from humans, horses, deer, bikes and skis frozen into the snow so I made the trek down to Hillman State Park near Burgettstown, PA. A couple friends rode there Sunday and reported back that the trails were in decent shape. I found 1-4 inches of snow over ice. Good grip from the H-Billies but I did have to walk a couple climbs and a rooty off-camber stretch of trail.
> 
> View attachment 965301


South Park was the same way today, mostly rideable but a few hills were just sheets of ice! Rode some old quad trails in Bavington last week behind my parent's house to see just how "go anywhere" this bike really is, was quite impressed!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

vos07 said:


> South Park was the same way today, mostly rideable but a few hills were just sheets of ice! Rode some old quad trails in Bavington last week behind my parent's house to see just how "go anywhere" this bike really is, was quite impressed!


LOL..... I also rode south park today I saw tracks from another fatbike, I guess it was you. Im planning of going Wednesday to if your off.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

sml-2727 said:


> LOL..... I also rode south park today I saw tracks from another fatbike, I guess it was you. Im planning of going Wednesday to if your off.


PM'ed, you're welcome for the tracks


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

My beast.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like you were still out when the snow hit today. I had just got back to the car.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

sml-2727 said:


> My beast.


How are you liking the carbon fork?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

jeffw-13 said:


> How are you liking the carbon fork?


I like it, although I cant get it to stop squeaking in the top tube , I greased the heck out of it and it still does.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I have my X9 FS pretty much done....









Its a 15 inch, you want a see for how high the 120mm Bluto is, look at the head tube top in relation to the seat(I have a 29 inch inseam)....the bike has Easton carbon bars and seat post, a Race Face Turbine crank, 1X10 with a wolf tooth 42 and a 28 tooth front. Shamono low end hydro brakes. The Hodag's are tubeless with just tape on the rims( the rubber strips were removed)...Its a at 28.9 lbs...How does it ride? Let me put it this way, Its a big bike...what do I mean? Well let me start start by saying BD have no idea what they are talking about when they list the geo on this bike...they list the wheel base as 45 inches(1127mm), my tape says 44 1/4 inches( thats center of the skewer to the center of the skewer). They list the chain stays as 18 inches( 475mm), my tape says 18 3/8 inches, they list the top tube as 22.4 inches...thats spot on....what does all that mean? You are more centered on this bike than say a Fat Boy. A small FB has a has a 43.5 inch wheel base, 17 inch chain stays and a 23 inch TT. The problem with the FB is( for me anyway) stand over. The small has a 30 inch stand over where the X9 FS has a 27.5 stand over with the 3.8 Hodag's. Call me crazy but I hate bikes that lift and separate the "boys". Would I like shorter chain stays, a longer toptube and a slacker head angle. Yep, this is not my dream bike and I can tell you the rear hub is a big fail..thats next on my list of up grades....but is it worth $1200?....all day long as long as you do not mind replacing everything but the fork, frame, drive train and front wheel.....

Disclaimer:...I am married and buying a 4 grand bike is not an option...but buying a cheep bike and upgrading is an option....Hope this helps.........


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a cane creek angleset on my Yelli I might move over to the new Boris I built up yesterday. 
*But Holy self steer with the mission tires, almost unrideable @ 9 lbs:nono::yikes::nonod::yikes:.* Ordered a Floater for $55 shipped to keep me happy until the 750g kenda juggernauts hit the stores. Hopefully I can play hooky from work at the beer factory tomorrow and hit the trails.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Mr. Doom said:


> I have a cane creek angleset on my Yelli I might move over to the new Boris I built up yesterday.
> *But Holy self steer with the mission tires, almost unrideable @ 9 lbs:nono::yikes::nonod::yikes:.* Ordered a Floater for $55 shipped to keep me happy until the 750g kenda juggernauts hit the stores. Hopefully I can play hooky from work at the beer factory tomorrow and hit the trails.


The floaters are awesome. I love mine, especially for the snow. I'll throw my V8's on back on when the snow is gone.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> The floaters are awesome. I love mine, especially for the snow. I'll throw my V8's on back on when the snow is gone.


Yea V-8's, not Missions, those were on my FB4 I got last year. I put green floaters on that bike before even trying the missions. 
I thought people were just being fussy with all the complaining about these V tires but wow, the self steer is downright dangerous. Like I am afraid to ride no handed bad, feels like the fork is on back words.

Will suffer through it for two weeks as I left all my MTB's in montucky four months ago and have only ridden road since moving to Cali. Miss the dirt too much to let some crappy tires stop me from having fun.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Well I have my X9 FS pretty much done...
> 
> Its a 15 inch, you want a see for how high the 120mm Bluto is, look at the head tube top in relation to the seat(I have a 29 inch inseam)....the bike has Easton carbon bars and seat post, a Race Face Turbine crank, 1X10 with a wolf tooth 42 and a 28 tooth front. Shamono low end hydro brakes. The Hodag's are tubeless with just tape on the rims( the rubber strips were removed)...Its a at 28.9 lbs...How does it ride? Let me put it this way, Its a big bike...what do I mean? Well let me start start by saying BD have no idea what they are talking about when they list the geo on this bike...they list the wheel base as 45 inches(1127mm), my tape says 44 1/4 inches( thats center of the skewer to the center of the skewer). They list the chain stays as 18 inches( 475mm), my tape says 18 3/8 inches, they list the top tube as 22.4 inches...thats spot on....what does all that mean? You are more centered on this bike than say a Fat Boy. A small FB has a has a 43.5 inch wheel base, 17 inch chain stays and a 23 inch TT. The problem with the FB is( for me anyway) stand over. The small has a 30 inch stand over where the X9 FS has a 27.5 stand over with the 3.8 Hodag's. Call me crazy but I hate bikes that lift and separate the "boys". Would I like shorter chain stays, a longer toptube and a slacker head angle. Yep, this is not my dream bike and I can tell you the rear hub is a big fail..thats next on my list of up grades....but is it worth $1200?....all day long as long as you do not mind replacing everything but the fork, frame, drive train and front wheel.....
> 
> Disclaimer:...I am married and buying a 4 grand bike is not an option...but buying a cheep bike and upgrading is an option....Hope this helps.........


4 guys I ride with all have fatboys, so I have had plenty of chances to ride them and the only plus I see on those bikes vs my boris is how much lighter it is over mine. I just don't feel comfortable riding them, I feel very spread out like im riding a race bike, and when im playing in the snow, that's not the type of bike I want to be riding.

If I was going to do it over again I might be tempted to but a Farley, my brother owns one and its a real nice bike, but at 2400 bucks I could own 3 Boris x9's. So the buy and upgrade approach is much more fun. So people can bash my moto all they want, I just tell them 800 bucks...


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Well I have my X9 FS pretty much done....
> 
> Its a 15 inch, you want a see for how high the 120mm Bluto is, look at the head tube top in relation to the seat(I have a 29 inch inseam)....the bike has Easton carbon bars and seat post, a Race Face Turbine crank, 1X10 with a wolf tooth 42 and a 28 tooth front. Shamono low end hydro brakes. The Hodag's are tubeless with just tape on the rims( the rubber strips were removed)...Its a at 28.9 lbs...


Wow 28.9 lbs and with a Bluto. Must have some magic parts there :yikes:!

Wish I could get even close to that. Small X7 with carbon bars, lighter seat, lighter stem, removed rubber rim strips, Q-tubes w/ 2 oz of Stans per tire, Surley Nates. Still have the front derailleur and stock crank though.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Zed 71 said:


> Wow 28.9 lbs and with a Bluto. Must have some magic parts there :yikes:!
> 
> Wish I could get even close to that. Small X7 with carbon bars, lighter seat, lighter stem, removed rubber rim strips, Q-tubes w/ 2 oz of Stans per tire, Surley Nates. Still have the front derailleur and stock crank though.


First thing I did with my Boris was strip it down to the frame....The frame is not heavy, I have an old surly 1x1 in 16 inch that weighs about a pound more. Thats steel vs alloy in a nut shell. The weight on these are in all the bolt on parts. My bike is the x9 so the cogstack and derailer are not bad. The X7 has the chunk o steel cogstack, the brakes are heavy, the crank is heavy, the bars and stem are heavy...you get the idea....the head set is silly heavy( thats on my list) and there is a lot of weight in the rear hub.....I see no reason why you can not build one of these into a 27lb bike with out going to carbon rims.


----------



## Bravo Delta (Dec 20, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> If I was going to do it over again I might be tempted to but a Farley, my brother owns one and its a real nice bike, but at 2400 bucks I could own 3 Boris x9's. So the buy and upgrade approach is much more fun. So people can bash my moto all they want, I just tell them 800 bucks...


I initially wanted a Farley too, but they were just unavailable and still are at all my local shops. Then I was going to buy a Felt Double Double but again they were unavailable. The only option for these bikes was to preorder and prepay the full price with no test ride or sizing and not even an estimated delivery date. So after scouring this thread, which had actual user information about size and quality and also checking out Bikes Direct I decided on the Boris FS X9 and never looked back. I wasn't looking at the Motobecane to save money but it didn't hurt. I upgraded the bar and stem for a hundred bucks and added a few parts I had on hand. And if anyone wants to bash my "Moto" they can p__s off... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Got my Chinese carbon fork today, wow is it light, install was pretty simple, I don't own all the right tools so I used a lot of hammers and 2x4s....lol plus I cut it crooked (I don't own a vice), so I had to sand it down a bit and had to lose one of the small spacers, no biggie. here is how she looks with my brand new surly lou.


Looks Good!!
Lou up front-- what's out back? A bud or a nate?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Clipless in PA said:


> ...I bought 3 boxes of sheet metal screws and am in the process of studding up the Big Adventures the bike came with. Once the ice gets a bit thicker they should do alright...


Curious to know if you've had a chance to modify the Big Adventures to studded tires, and how it turned out. Thanks!

Ant


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

So I studded up the Big Adventures that came on my x5. They worked well on ice covered with about 2 inches of snow in my back yard. I was able to ride up to about a 20degree slope. I took them out on a rail-trail for a ride and they were ok. There was a very hard packed center where people had hiked, and they did just fine on that. Getting off trail, there was about 8 inches of snow with a hard crust of ice. It was a no go off trail, and where the trail was barely packed the was hardly any traction.
If you have an area with ice or very hard packed snow, I'd say it's definitely worth 4 hours time and $12 in screws. Especially because the tires look pretty useless otherwise.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for that info. I have an X5 en route, and wasn't sure what to do with the stock tires. I'm leaning towards selling them.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

the big adventures seem like they would be great for sand/beach riding. 
My Fiance had them on and they rolled really smoothly and great on a packed down snowmobile trail. 
I switched them out to Floaters and there is no comparison for everyday snow riding.
I think we will keep them for her bike when we ride the Lake Superior beaches here ths summer.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

My buddy and I got out in Northern NJ (Kittatinny State Park) today on our Boris's. It was a bit cold (16 degrees), overcast and starting to get a bit damp out ahead of the coming sonw, but what a friggin blast! :thumbsup:

Definitely one of the best investments I have made this past year.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got out for a small ride today, snow was to deep though so mostly stuck to the street. 

I had the bike in the 42t on flat pavement and it felt like I was going up a beastly hill. I'm running a Nate/Lou combo and still could not get traction. So for now on, anything deeper than 3 inches is a no go for me.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I also did 7.5 miles on snow covered roads. We got about 6" here today. Pretty good ride overall. Might look into a little grippier front tire. The H Billies roll great but I do have to baby it in the corners. Im liking the look of the Vanhelga. 

Got alot of 'you're crazy' comments from people out shoveling snow. :lol:


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

jeffw-13 said:


> I also did 7.5 miles on snow covered roads. We got about 6" here today...


I was asked by a construction worker if my bike had 4 wheel drive today, lol



sml-2727 said:


> I'm running a Nate/Lou combo and still could not get traction. So for now on, anything deeper than 3 inches is a no go for me...


Did 7.5 miles and 700' of climbing on untouched sidewalks on Bud/Nate and it was tough. I was glad I didn't head to South Park!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

vos07 said:


> I was asked by a construction worker if my bike had 4 wheel drive today, lol
> 
> Did 7.5 miles and 700' of climbing on untouched sidewalks on Bud/Nate and it was tough. I was glad I didn't head to South Park!


Yeah we, hit the path from my house and quickly found out how tough it was going to be so we just rode the street down to the VIP area where the path starts there and tried that, again it was bad so near the circle we rode the sidewalk up past the dog park and hit the walking path for the rest of the ride and looped back home, it was still 7 miles.

After the rain we just got it melted a good inch of snow and its now real sticky, I plan on another adventure tomorrow. If I can get enough people we could smash it all down. The first guy has the tough job of clearing a path.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well my stock rear hub snapped like a twig. Although I had no intentions of putting junk stock one back in I emailed BD to see what their thoughts were on it and I got the old "I'll forward this to the right person" reply and of course nothing else since then. No shock there. I just wanted to see how much they would stand behind their product.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Yea, the hub are crap on the X9.....in for pics of snapped hub


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

One from today's ride:


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an X9, but the somewhat recent posts about bad rear hubs makes me skittish. 

Are the problems common, even with the newer X9s? Is having them repaired expensive? Has BD been stepping up to deal with the problems and/or cover the costs?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm under a thousand miles on my x9 (just about 900 I think) without any issues. Original x9


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rcksqrl said:


> I'm under a thousand miles on my x9 (just about 900 I think) without any issues. Original x9
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Dito for me. ride more worry less.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Put another 15 hard technical heavily rooted singletrack miles in mine today. Boris FS X9. 

Buy and ride. All brands will get bunk parts now and then. I've got 700+ miles on my Borris since I got it in December. Have loved every mile.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I had the derailleur issue on mine but all in all very happy. Hard to beat the price for value,


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

kwabbott said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on an X9, but the somewhat recent posts about bad rear hubs makes me skittish.
> 
> Are the problems common, even with the newer X9s? Is having them repaired expensive? Has BD been stepping up to deal with the problems and/or cover the costs?


i had trouble with my rear hub and BD took care of it FAST, no questions asked with no cost to me. great customer service!

i wouldn't let that stop you from buying.


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the information and encouragement. I just placed my order for a 19" WR Green.


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sure this has probably has been asked already but what's the biggest tire size that will fit on the Boris?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Its been covered many times, check a few pages back.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I took my X9 out today (reston va) and 6 inches of melting snow/slush is not near as fun to ride on as 3 inches of snow! the bike slide out a lot and spun the rear on hills so I abandoned Lake fairfax and put in a few miles on the W&OD which was still very covered but more rideable. I have on one floaters and dropped PSI down to 6lbs. I think at 46 degrees it was too warm for the snow to provide much traction (and I am sure my lack of technique didn't help)!


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Killingit said:


> I'm sure this has probably has been asked already but what's the biggest tire size that will fit on the Boris?


Honestly, this is one question that is not clearly answered yet. Sure, there are tons of posts where folks will tell you their opinion. But we have collectively failed to nail this one. I have a Lou that will get a test fit on my 2014 X5 170mm rear Boris on Thursday. I'm on vacation so you have to wait with me.

I can tell you the snowshoe XL does not fit. Personally tried it. I saw posts of guys in this thread with a Lou out back but they never reveal which Boris they have specifically. I saw a 2013 KHS 4season on pink bike with a Lou on both ends (seller said Lou front and Bud rear, oddly, but in the pic it is a Lou on both ends).

I so want the Lou to fit and will change the drivetrain as necessary as long as it works in the chain stays, which I have already determined to be the limiting factor.

Fred


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll say it again. 

Bud does not fit the rear of my 170 Borris X9 FS size Large 19"

So I have bud up front. No Lou in the rear. Sadly. And I've done the drive train conversion to a 1x10 since I knew chain line was going to be a factor.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone know of a rear rack for boris with 170 rear end for short money. 130 but for a rack is pricey.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a 4.25 H Billie in back on my X9 and doubt anything much bigger would fit. Maybe a 4.5 if the side knobs weren't too big


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Ksousa81 said:


> Anyone know of a rear rack for boris with 170 rear end for short money. 130 but for a rack is pricey.


This one and you don't need extension arms. Works on my Boris X9. Plenty of room for a rear fender.

http://www.amazon.com/Ibera-Bicycle...TF8&qid=1424668513&sr=8-2&keywords=ibera+rack


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bumpyride said:


> This one and you don't need extension arms. Works on my Boris X9. Plenty of room for a rear fender.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ibera-Bicycle...TF8&qid=1424668513&sr=8-2&keywords=ibera+rack


Great!!
Do you have any photos of it on you boris?
Thanks


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Ksousa81 said:


> Great!!
> Do you have any photos of it on you boris?
> Thanks


There are 2 models of the Ibera rack. This one comes with the extension arms you need to fit the Boris. This is a Boris X9 15"


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Has anyone wished they had gotten a bike that will except larger rear tires having trouble choosing between the lurch and the Boris x9


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Killingit said:


> Has anyone wished they had gotten a bike that will except larger rear tires having trouble choosing between the lurch and the Boris x9


Not me. I'm a bigger guy and I do not issues with the "smaller" 4 inch tire. I bought On-One Floaters and the bike performs very well in the snow. My buddy has the Night Train with the 4.8" snowshoe tires and we seem pretty evenly matched.

Also, the standover height of the Boris is very low -- important when you jump off and your feet disappear in the snow! Not sure how the Lurch compares.

The one thing that might be of concern is the fact that the industry has not settled on "standard" sizes. Is it going to be 170mm, 190mm, 198mm? Are they all going to be supported? Don't know yet.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Had the first ride on a Boris I am giving to a friend. 
Rode Tamarancho for the first time too, great trail, thanks Boy Scouts of Marin.:thumbsup:









UPS delivered a new Floater minutes before I was heading out the door so I quickly swapped out the V (street) tire, pulled out the rubber rim strip and headed to the trail.

The bike handled great once I put a few more lbs. of air in the fork and the crazy self-steer I had with the V tires may have been due to the fact I only had 10-12 lbs in them but I did not get a chance to experiment with them as the Floater showed up two days from ordering them (and has actual knobs on the tires).

I ran about 16lbs in the tires which is a few more than the thick sidewalled colored floaters needed on the FB4 I built up last year.
Those tires also weigh much more than the black ones.








The Bluto was a real game changer on the downhills, it tracked well and smoothed out a few poorly timed launches on Ewok. I had just as much fun on this bike as my Yelli at speeds under 20mph and could take stupid lines on the chunky rutted out trails I rode in China Camp the next day.

The bike is really well specked IMO. A steal at $1200

The X9 Drivetrain ran great and handlebars were nicer than I was expecting. The BB7's worked well but I can see their limitatations with the heavy wheels, the Tectro Hydros on the FB4 had a bit more bite but I am a long time BB7 fan and 205 rotor would probably solve any power issues.

I am going to miss this bike when my friend comes to get it.:bluefrown:


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

donn12 said:


> I took my X9 out today (reston va) and 6 inches of melting snow/slush is not near as fun to ride on as 3 inches of snow! the bike slide out a lot and spun the rear on hills so I abandoned Lake fairfax and put in a few miles on the W&OD which was still very covered but more rideable. I have on one floaters and dropped PSI down to 6lbs. I think at 46 degrees it was too warm for the snow to provide much traction (and I am sure my lack of technique didn't help)!


I was in Herndon on the WO&D. I was sliding all over the place!


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sexy! Thank you


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks to sml-2727 for the inspiration and parts list I went ahead and bought a Chinese carbon fork. It got here in 10 days from the time I placed my order to the front door, even though it was Chinese New Year. Installation was easy with a DIY headset press and some 1 1/2" PVC to pound on the crown race. The carbon fork weighs just over 2 pounds less than the stock fork.


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey like the fork see ur runnin a bud up front what u got up back


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

skogorbet said:


> Thanks to sml-2727 for the inspiration and parts list I went ahead and bought a Chinese carbon fork. It got here in 10 days from the time I placed my order to the front door, even though it was Chinese New Year. Installation was easy with a DIY headset press and some 1 1/2" PVC to pound on the crown race. The carbon fork weighs just over 2 pounds less than the stock fork.
> 
> View attachment 967201


Looking good, and it only took 10 days to get it, mine was around 3 weeks.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm running an On One Floater in the back. It's a good set-up for me. 

I was surprised it showed up when it did. All of the tracking info said it would arrive March 2-11, so 1-2 weeks earlier was pretty nice.


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

8 hours ago I was alerted (via the Sturgis/Night Train thread) that some more Bikes Direct fat bikes were now available. Low and behold I was able to place an order for a Boris the Evil Brut Sprung! There is no "available to ship" date listed which I think means they are already in stock. 17", 19", and 21" sizes still seem to be available for anyone interested.


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

Stu Pidassle said:


> i have an x9 fs. the front hub seems like it does not spin as smoothly as it should. has anyone serviced their hubs? is there a manual available?


I am sorry to bring this up again, but I am not getting far with my research. I contacted BD. Their response was that they had no info and that I should take it to a bike shop. Not the response I was expecting. Before taking matters into my own hands I thought I would try this group one more time. Has anyone taken their front hub apart to service the bearings? From what I can see the end caps covering the hubs are pressed in and should be removed by prying them off or tapping them out from the inside with a screwdriver inserted through the other side of the axle. Neither approach is without risk, leaving me wonder if the hub is simply disposable once the bearings fail. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Stu Pidassle said:


> I am sorry to bring this up again, but I am not getting far with my research. I contacted BD. Their response was that they had no info and that I should take it to a bike shop. Not the response I was expecting.


Is the hub too tight? I've seen that plenty in cheaper hubs. If so, get some cone wrenches and loosen the bearings a tad. By "tad", I mean like maybe 10-15 degrees of rotation... just enough to free it up (if it's tight).


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Just ordered my green x9 was holding out till I herd from my lbs. I was hoping to buy a 2014 khs 3000 that I had rented a couple weeks ago he couldn't go any lower than 1k a bummer wanted to buy local but already told the wife i was spending no more than 7 and the x9 is 8 so I knew there was no way 1k for a used bike was going to fly sorry lbs but had to go bd hopefully i didn't buy a terd


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Do the BD bikes really come in 5-7 days like they say


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine did, from the time it's shipped that is...


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

How long did it take to ship and did u get a ups tracking number


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

Killingit said:


> How long did it take to ship and did u get a ups tracking number


I ordered mine yesterday afternoon. I got my UPS tracking number this morning, and the scheduled delivery date is 3/3/15!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I ordered mine on a Saturday, shipped Monday, got it Thursday. Shipped from Florida if I remember correctly, I'm in PA. This was for a Gravity Bullseye monster.


----------



## Stu Pidassle (Feb 6, 2010)

mtmiller said:


> Is the hub too tight? I've seen that plenty in cheaper hubs. If so, get some cone wrenches and loosen the bearings a tad. By "tad", I mean like maybe 10-15 degrees of rotation... just enough to free it up (if it's tight).


Unless I am missing something, there are no cones in the traditional sense. How do I get at the flats, the whole assembly seems press fitted together? The set up looks similar to a press fit external bearing bottom bracket.

Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

Could anyone with Bud/Lou tires post more detailed pictures? I'm interested in how big they are on the 80mm rims. Thanks!


----------



## miataeric1 (Feb 6, 2010)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Very cool...thinking about a salsa hub, its about $100 cheaper.


Bike Hub Store is now selling fat bike hubs. Anyone have experience with them? I want to do a wheel build with Nextie rims (80 F/65 R) and possibly the BHS hubs...


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Is any one running 100mm rims on there Boris do they make a big enough diffrence in the snow for it to be worth the investment


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Killingit said:


> Is any one running 100mm rims on there Boris do they make a big enough diffrence in the snow for it to be worth the investment


Be sure your frame will clear a 5 inch tire before getting 100 mm rims. There isn't much point paying for 100mm rims when you can't run 5 inch tires on the Boris frame. Some people seem to be able to....others can't


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Boris X5 Inaugural Ride*

Switched tires to H Billies, tubes to 26x2.4, removed the black rim strip, switched to XT cassette, changed to an old Yeti saddle, and replaced grips with used Ourys i had. Was going to swap the seatpost, but I don't have any 30.4 posts in my parts bin. Ordered a shim so that I can fit a 27.2 I have. Weight is 33.68 lbs, with eggbeaters.

Regarding the bikes ability in the snow - the ride was underwhelming. 5 miles on mostly packed trails (although the sides of the trails were quite soft - we've received over 8 feet of snow). 8 psi. When I veered of the slim packed-in part of the trail, the tires would sink in and I'd occasionally fall (snow went up to my thigh). Perhaps my expectations were too high? Or perhaps I need to readjust my expectations? Can't fat bikes float over thigh-high snow?

TBH, I am not sure if the Boris is significantly different from my fully rigid 29er (besides being heavier). I'll ride it a lot more to find out. Curious to see how it rides on dirt, but we won't be seeing that around here for a while.


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

puttsey said:


> Could anyone with Bud/Lou tires post more detailed pictures? I'm interested in how big they are on the 80mm rims. Thanks!


Been riding Bud and Lou all winter with no issues. Highly recommended!


----------



## adf2112 (Jun 19, 2012)

RagerXS said:


> Honestly, this is one question that is not clearly answered yet. Sure, there are tons of posts where folks will tell you their opinion. But we have collectively failed to nail this one. I have a Lou that will get a test fit on my 2014 X5 170mm rear Boris on Thursday. I'm on vacation so you have to wait with me.
> 
> I can tell you the snowshoe XL does not fit. Personally tried it. I saw posts of guys in this thread with a Lou out back but they never reveal which Boris they have specifically. I saw a 2013 KHS 4season on pink bike with a Lou on both ends (seller said Lou front and Bud rear, oddly, but in the pic it is a Lou on both ends).
> 
> ...


My 2 cents: 
I have an original Small boris X9 170mm and Bud and Lou fit fine. Bud even fits fine in the rear. No rubbing in 1:1 gear.
There are 2 other Boris owners in our group, 1 medium, 1 small. They are also running the Bud/Lou setup with no issues. 
Perhaps there is a variance in either the tires and/or the frame. From this forum I have heard a few other Boris owners say that Bud and Lou will not fit on their bikes. I believe them...but am at a loss to explain the discrepancy. Running a slightly smaller tire is not much different IMO...but I do like running the big dogs on my frame!
Ride on Boris!


----------



## Brodeen (Jun 18, 2009)

First ride on my X9. Lot of fun but those stock pedals are horrible. Will switch them to SPD asap. Working on getting the camp I work for to groom their trails for fat bike use. What would you pay for access to 8-10 miles of singletrack? $ would go towards youth MTB programs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Portland PA Rider said:


> View attachment 968099
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I know that bridge! Love the color of that Boris. Mine is a Red FS Bluto, but I would have loved that color green.


----------



## Brodeen (Jun 18, 2009)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> Hey, I know that bridge! Love the color of that Boris. Mine is a Red FS Bluto, but I would have loved that color green.


You riding the Short track race this weekend? I might stop by. The trails I'm talking about are the BSA's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Portland PA Rider said:


> You riding the Short track race this weekend? I might stop by. The trails I'm talking about are the BSA's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, my wife and I have other plans this weekend. Besides, I'd be the Slow Moving Obstacle for the racers.
Loved riding in the BSA camp during the 24 Hour races.


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Prob a stupid question but if I wanted to up grade to bigger rotors I would just need to buy the rotors and that's it or would there be other expenses?


----------



## Brodeen (Jun 18, 2009)

Killingit said:


> Prob a stupid question but if I wanted to up grade to bigger rotors I would just need to buy the rotors and that's it or would there be other expenses?


Need a corresponding mounting adapter to mount larger rotors. Under $15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

My buddy got his silver x9 in, headed out this afternoon to break it in!


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

adf2112 said:


> Been riding Bud and Lou all winter with no issues. Highly recommended!
> 
> View attachment 968096
> View attachment 968097
> View attachment 968098


Which model year and which X boris is this? 
2014 2015? x5 x7 x9 x9 fs?


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Another great day of fresh snow and singletrack :


----------



## Xanthophyll (Feb 25, 2015)

So apologizing in advance, but with 72 pages of comments trying to find some answers (even using 'advanced search') is challenging. I've read a bunch of the messages, and this is a popular thread. Sorry for a newb question, but I'm just getting into this again for the first time in ages. I'm 45 and 235 lbs. 

I'm coming back to biking after a 15-year layoff and been looking to buy a fat bike. I went to a local fat bike festival today and managed to talked to a couple of people who had the Boris X7 and they both seemed to really like it. 

For somebody who is just going to tool around, not race and just take it easy on mostly flat single track and snow, is the X7 that much of an upgrade over the X5? I'm aware of the component differences, but was wondering if somebody who is familiar with both could enlighten me. 

Thank you in advance for advice you can give a new 'old' guy.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Xanthophyll said:


> For somebody who is just going to tool around, not race and just take it easy on mostly flat single track and snow, is the X7 that much of an upgrade over the X5?


I got an X7 solely because of the color. Had to have the burnt orange. That said, the X5 will get you around. The tires aren't good, but I don't like any of the stock tires on any of them. Chuck the stock tires and enjoy the ride.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Stu Pidassle said:


> Unless I am missing something, there are no cones in the traditional sense. How do I get at the flats, the whole assembly seems press fitted together? The set up looks similar to a press fit external bearing bottom bracket.


Sorry I missed this. I have an X7 with a 135mm front hub and it looks pretty normal... so it must be different than yours? Sorry I'm not able to shed any light on this.


----------



## Xanthophyll (Feb 25, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> I got an X7 solely because of the color. Had to have the burnt orange. That said, the X5 will get you around. The tires aren't good, but I don't like any of the stock tires on any of them. Chuck the stock tires and enjoy the ride.


Thanks!


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking back regarding my bud and lou installation on my 2014 boris x9 (sliding dropouts). I have encountered a few instances of the rear tire rubbing the chain but nothing major. It just tends to happen when riding off camber ridgeline. My solution has been to entirely deflate the rear tire during warm storage so as to reduce stress and possibly creep of the casing. I've had very good results with this method. No tire rubbing since. 

However, I am encountering a new issue I discovered yesterday while riding the deep packing snow we have here in Pittsburgh. I aired down to a scant 2psi in order to keep grip in this stuff. But when I stopped, I noticed the sidewall was crinkled (in one spot) even when I wasn't weighting the bike. I deflated the tire and found that the tube and tire had rotated on the rim but obviously there was bunching near the valve stem. This bunching caused the crinkled sidewalls. Essentially the torque of the wheel overcame the friction between the tire and the rim allowing the rim to spin in the tire. I'm lucky i didn't rip the valve stem out. I believe this is a symptom of the very small bead diameter of the hl80 and large bead diameter of the bud and lou tires. I found this to be a problem up to 3.5psi. I'm imagining a solution similar to some of the tubeless tricks. 

Has anyone had the same issue? How have you addressed it?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

grejji said:


> I am encountering a new issue I discovered yesterday while riding the deep packing snow we have here in Pittsburgh. I aired down to a scant 2psi in order to keep grip in this stuff. But when I stopped, I noticed the sidewall was crinkled (in one spot) even when I wasn't weighting the bike. I deflated the tire and found that the tube and tire had rotated on the rim but obviously there was bunching near the valve stem. This bunching caused the crinkled sidewalls. Essentially the torque of the wheel overcame the friction between the tire and the rim allowing the rim to spin in the tire. I'm lucky i didn't rip the valve stem out. I believe this is a symptom of the very small bead diameter of the hl80 and large bead diameter of the bud and lou tires. I found this to be a problem up to 3.5psi. I'm imagining a solution similar to some of the tubeless tricks.


I did indeed rip a valve stem out due to the very same issues. I was running a light tube (not an SL but a normal 2.7 tube) in the On One Floater tire. I haven't done anything to resolve this other than use a Surly light tube (not that light...) and run a little more pressure. Thinking about taping rim (tubeless style) and/or using something that might increase the grip between the tire bead and the rim... like maybe some sealant but not sure it would dry there... could make problem worse.


----------



## AHR (Mar 26, 2014)

Ksousa81 said:


> Which model year and which X boris is this?
> 2014 2015? x5 x7 x9 x9 fs?


Pretty sure that's a 2014 X9, since it has the sliding dropouts.


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Could you ad sliding dropouts to a 2015 X9 and be able to fit a larger rear tire still new


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

antonio said:


> Regarding the bikes ability in the snow - the ride was underwhelming. 5 miles on mostly packed trails (although the sides of the trails were quite soft - we've received over 8 feet of snow). 8 psi. When I veered of the slim packed-in part of the trail, the tires would sink in and I'd occasionally fall (snow went up to my thigh). Perhaps my expectations were too high? Or perhaps I need to readjust my expectations? Can't fat bikes float over thigh-high snow?
> 
> TBH, I am not sure if the Boris is significantly different from my fully rigid 29er (besides being heavier). I'll ride it a lot more to find out. Curious to see how it rides on dirt, but we won't be seeing that around here for a while.


Your bike looks great!

IMO your expectations were too high regarding riding on deep non-packed snow. In your case I would install the widest tires possible and air down (try this first). It will help but there is only so much you can do in those conditions.

Yes the Boris would be similar to your rigid bike, but the wider tires provide better traction (climbing and turning) and provide some cushioning.

Ride and enjoy!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Killingit said:


> Could you ad sliding dropouts to a 2015 X9


You would have to change out the fork-ends, which would require cutting and welding aluminum.

I have done it on steel frames (by brazing and using a frame jig) but don't have the skill or equipment to do it on an aluminium frame.

Probably not cheap if you have to pay a frame builder to do it.


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

fletchercole said:


> 8 hours ago I was alerted (via the Sturgis/Night Train thread) that some more Bikes Direct fat bikes were now available. Low and behold I was able to place an order for a Boris the Evil Brut Sprung! There is no "available to ship" date listed which I think means they are already in stock. 17", 19", and 21" sizes still seem to be available for anyone interested.


Just finished assembling my Boris the Evil Brut Sprung tonight. Nobody was home to accept the UPS delivery so I dropped by the UPS depot and picked it up myself after work. The picture is not that great, and does not do the bike justice. I can't wait to start getting some accessories for it, like a rear rack and fenders.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

*Boris X5*

My Boris X5 arrived yesterday. Built and tuned it in short time. Very impressed with the quality of this bike. Since it is a budget unit offered at BD, I was not expecting this good of a bike, glad I purchased it. The only area that needs immediate upgrade is the tires. Tried to load a picture, for some reason I cant.


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

Sweet. My X5 is in UPS' hands and will land Thursday. Upgrade list ready, but want to see and feel it in person first. Can't wait. I hope the snow sticks around for a little while longer......
Also went with White which I don't see on here often. I have a very specific livery to put together, will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## fletchercole (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone know what the Red Dot signifies under the bottom bracket? 

My box was pretty beat up, but thankfully there was no damage. Front SRAM guide brake rubs a little bit, but hopefully that will go away with some use. Derailleur shifted fine right out of the box. I have a nice snow covered and groomed rail trail behind my house. I'm dying to take it out for a spin, but I nursing damaged knee (torn ACL and MCL) while skiing at Stowe ten days ago. At least the bike should help with my rehab!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Zed 71 said:


> Your bike looks great!
> 
> IMO your expectations were too high regarding riding on deep non-packed snow. In your case I would install the widest tires possible and air down (try this first). It will help but there is only so much you can do in those conditions.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, I realize now the conditions I was riding in were pretty severe, even for a fat bike. I plan to give the Boris many more chances, specifically in drier conditions, before I decide whether or not it's for me.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Went out for a ride for the first time since putting on my new Chinese carbon fork. Other upgrades included a Shimano XT rear derailleur and shifter. The rear X5(?) derailleur was crap and had already started to fall apart.









Ended up with most of my ride like this, digging myself out of the huge craters I'd make when I fell off trail. Lots of new snow and soft conditions made for some really hard riding. Had a great time but was worked after the ride. Earned the pizza and beer for sure.


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

For those that have upgraded the Tektro Novela brakes to the BB7 or Deore XT were you able to use the Tektro rotors since they are 160mm?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

You can keep the rotors, no problem.


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

Great thanks. What about the levers? Any reason they need changed?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

You can use them too.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

jmgraber said:


> Sweet. My X5 is in UPS' hands and will land Thursday. Upgrade list ready, but want to see and feel it in person first. Can't wait. I hope the snow sticks around for a little while longer......
> Also went with White which I don't see on here often. I have a very specific livery to put together, will post pictures when it's done.


Took mine out yesterday on the perfect trail. It had snow, mud, Ice and ended with a beach ride. Had a fantastic time. I played with tire pressures a bit too. It was kind of fun testing hard and soft tires in different situations. By far my favorite part of the trip was exploring the beach. Ive lived here for close to ten years and havent seen parts of this beach like I did with this bike. It really opens things up for you.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Random post regarding tires:

I just replaced the stock V8s on my X7 with On One Floaters. It has literally transformed the bike. No discernible self steer and the snow traction is light years better. It should be at the top of the list of upgrades.


----------



## OddTrickStar (Aug 22, 2014)

+1 for the Floaters, fantastic all around tire


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine rear floater will arrive tomorrow, last green one they had for the US store!! 

It's gonna look a lot like christmas on my Red X9 FS. 


Bud up front, Floater in the back. Woo.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

My large 2014 Boris X5 does not quite clear a Lou in the rear. If you look at the chainstays, you can see where they are concave/flattened some to provide tire clearance. Well, that tube shaping is unfortunately out of place because pretty much right where the tubing becomes round again is where the shoulder knobs slightly rub. I'm going to slice about 1mm off the shoulder treads on either side and run it because I really like the tread design.

I've learned that the Snowshoe XL is wider than a Lou. Not sure yet how they stack up to the Bud, but my guess is that the Bud and XL are darn close in width.

We should all keep in mind that some of the Boris frames are 190 mm rear spacing - all of these should clear a Lou in the rear just fine. And I would not be surprised at all if there are variances in the tires themselves that allow variances in fitment. It's really that close - consider that trimming 1 mm from each side is going to give me about 1 mm - 1.5 mm clearance on each side. The rim is within spec but not "perfect", so it would rub lightly on one side then lightly on the other then not at all. YMMV...

Fred


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Put in my order for the XL Orange X7 last night. I celebrated being off today (snow storm shut down campus so I could not work) by rereading this thread to get myself all hyped up again. Woot!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

New brakes (line needs trimming) and wheels. Amazing the difference a wheelset makes.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

antonio said:


> New brakes (line needs trimming) and wheels. Amazing the difference a wheelset makes.


What kind of wheels and hubs and where did you get them?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Marge Lite rims, Salsa hubs, ebay.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

skogorbet said:


> Thanks to sml-2727 for the inspiration and parts list I went ahead and bought a Chinese carbon fork. It got here in 10 days from the time I placed my order to the front door, even though it was Chinese New Year. Installation was easy with a DIY headset press and some 1 1/2" PVC to pound on the crown race. The carbon fork weighs just over 2 pounds less than the stock fork.
> 
> View attachment 967201


Looks like there is plenty of room for the Bud in that fork, am I right?


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

No issues at all...


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

Got my X5 yesterday. Pretty happy overall and no surprise after pouring through this thread many times.
However I have one issue. The RD shifts fine, but when in the mid to high gears, smaller rings, slack develops when coasting and if pedaling backwards the chain will gather up and drop to smallest ring. It's like the RD is not sprung enough. I don't have anything to compare it to except my MTB but it has an X9.2 with clutch so it's really stiff.
TIA


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I received my shipping info today. Supposed to have it on Tuesday! Now, to resist the urge to check progress every 15 minutes.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

jmgraber said:


> Got my X5 yesterday. Pretty happy overall and no surprise after pouring through this thread many times.
> However I have one issue. The RD shifts fine, but when in the mid to high gears, smaller rings, slack develops when coasting and if pedaling backwards the chain will gather up and drop to smallest ring. It's like the RD is not sprung enough. I don't have anything to compare it to except my MTB but it has an X9.2 with clutch so it's really stiff.
> TIA


Can you describe a little better? When you say "high gears" are you talking about numerically high, like 7-9 (smaller size / lower tooth count)?

A few thoughts come to mind - stiff/tight/dragging hub bearings (free hub wants to keep spinning), bent derailleur, bent derailleur hanger,...


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

It's definitely in the RD. I installed another one I had and it works fine.
It's like the spring inside the RD is weak or not wound properly.


----------



## OSU (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got a Boris the Evil Brut Sprung and was wondering if anyone could recommend an alloy fork that would work?

thanks


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

There aren't many alloy (aluminum) forks on the market are there? Salsa and who else? And one version of Salsa's aluminum fork was recalled recently I do believe.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

OSU said:


> Just got a Boris the Evil Brut Sprung and was wondering if anyone could recommend an alloy fork that would work?
> 
> thanks


How about a Chinese carbon?


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

Just an update on my Boris X5.

A few upgrades I've done:
-Funn Full-On Handlebars - Blue
-Answer Rove AM Stem - White
-Fat-B-Nimble Tires - 72 TPI Wire Bead - 26x4.0
-Funn Lock on Grips
-Oxygen Platform Pedals
-Blue Tape - replaced rim strips
-Small Roswheel Top Tube Bag
-LockTite on crankset bolt










I bought a set of Hayes Ryde hydraulic brakes - but have not installed them yet - the stock brakes have been more than capable in the snow. I'll throw the new ones on in the spring.

This bike has blown me away. I ride Commencal full suspension bikes in the summer (Meta-6 & Furious), and with the upgrades that I've made, I swear this thing is of comparable quality. So far I have about 500 trail miles on this thing.

The price to fun ratio has been out of this world, and I've been riding trails that I never would have dreamed of at this time of year. I'm up in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada and have been out when it has been as cold as -40 degrees - I still had a smile on my face.

Up until tonight, I have used my truck to get around with this thing, but tonight I thought I would see if I could adapt one of my platform racks to fit it. I have a cheap Sportrack platform rack that works wonders with my other bikes, and all I did was slightly stretch the wheel hoops using my vice - now it works great with my fat bike.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

RagerXS said:


> My large 2014 Boris X5 does not quite clear a Lou in the rear. If you look at the chainstays, you can see where they are concave/flattened some to provide tire clearance. Well, that tube shaping is unfortunately out of place because pretty much right where the tubing becomes round again is where the shoulder knobs slightly rub. I'm going to slice about 1mm off the shoulder treads on either side and run it because I really like the tread design.
> 
> I've learned that the Snowshoe XL is wider than a Lou. Not sure yet how they stack up to the Bud, but my guess is that the Bud and XL are darn close in width.
> 
> ...


Fred let us know how you made out with the lou trimming. I have the 15' boris FS with 82mm wheels and i really want to run a lou and bud for the snow next year.

Thanks Ken


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

*6 months old and kicking it.*

upgrades:
race face bars and cranks.
snowshoe 4.7s
mallets


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

RagerXS said:


> My large 2014 Boris X5 does not quite clear a Lou in the rear. If you look at the chainstays, you can see where they are concave/flattened some to provide tire clearance. Well, that tube shaping is unfortunately out of place because pretty much right where the tubing becomes round again is where the shoulder knobs slightly rub. I'm going to slice about 1mm off the shoulder treads on either side and run it because I really like the tread design.
> 
> I've learned that the Snowshoe XL is wider than a Lou. Not sure yet how they stack up to the Bud, but my guess is that the Bud and XL are darn close in width.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of work shaving off 1.5mm from each side of a tire. It would also seem like one slip of the hand could really damage the tire (assume you are going to use a rotary tool or sander to do the trimming).

I've been happy with the On-One Floaters. They were relatively inexpensive (considering other options), hook up great in the snow as well as dirt and, most importantly, they fit the 170mm Boris as is. Is the Lou that much better considering all that work? I'm not knocking you, but I've never considered modifying tires for any of my bikes before.


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

mountainbyte said:


> upgrades:
> race face bars and cranks.
> snowshoe 4.7s
> mallets


Diggin' the color scheme!


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

mountainbyte said:


> upgrades:
> race face bars and cranks.
> snowshoe 4.7s
> mallets
> ...


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

*First Run*

So it landed Friday morning, little ride Saturday and Sunday off to a downhill slalom. Had a blast. No spills and finished 18th out of 46.


----------



## Thompsonct80 (Mar 6, 2015)

OSU said:


> Just got a Boris the Evil Brut Sprung and was wondering if anyone could recommend an alloy fork that would work?
> 
> thanks


I've got the stock fork from my Boris the Brute that I might be willing to part with. Or you can buy a carbon fork from the bikes direct site now for $199. Bikes Direct site states that the carbon forks fit all Bluto ready fatbikes.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Took my Boris x7 up to Kingdom Trails and had a good time. Here's a shot from Heavens Bench looking out toward Burke Mtn.

Bike performed excellently.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

jmgraber said:


> Got my X5 yesterday. Pretty happy overall and no surprise after pouring through this thread many times.
> However I have one issue. The RD shifts fine, but when in the mid to high gears, smaller rings, slack develops when coasting and if pedaling backwards the chain will gather up and drop to smallest ring. It's like the RD is not sprung enough. I don't have anything to compare it to except my MTB but it has an X9.2 with clutch so it's really stiff.
> TIA


You may consider removing a link or two - take a look at the rear mech while in big/big (for the 2x drivetrain it is really 2x1 - you would never run 3x1). Other than that, welcome to the joys of an X5 derailleur. Having ridden my X5 for months I can tell you that it should be fine with the right chain length, but it will shift noticeably slower than X9 or XT grade stuff. In fact, I just replaced mine with an SLX clutch derailleur and the SLX was light years better even with the clutch switched off (I upgraded to 1x10 with a One-Up).

Fred


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Ksousa81 said:


> Fred let us know how you made out with the lou trimming. I have the 15' boris FS with 82mm wheels and i really want to run a lou and bud for the snow next year.
> 
> Thanks Ken


Funny you ask as I just completed this last night. Works just fine. I didn't cut off the entire lug, but instead cut it at an angle trying to mimic the angle of the chainstays. If you mount the Lou then put the wheel on the bike you will see the exact angle you need. Also, I began by using a utility knife blade, then put the blade in the knife. But I had best results for speed and hand fatigue by using some medium/heavy duty side cutter pliers.

Fred


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Killingit said:


> mountainbyte said:
> 
> 
> > upgrades:
> ...


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Fred brothah u gotta post some pics of your modified Lou I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious how this works out got my bike primarily for snow and from what I've read the Lou is the way to go for the snow anything has to be better than the missions on my x9 for snow


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone painter their orange X7? Thinking about painting an aftermarket fork and I'm curious if you found an off-the-shelf product that's close (enough).


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Just bought the Boris X-5 for my son 18th birthday.

And I will by the X-7 for myself soon.

For next winter I plan to used the V-8 tire of the X7 in the back for both bike and put 2
Vee Buldozzer or H-Billie in the front, did we will have enough traction.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Rejtheedge said:


> For next winter I plan to used the V-8 tire of the X7 in the back for both bike and put 2 Vee Buldozzer or H-Billie in the front, did we will have enough traction.


In a word - no.

Buy a couple On One Floaters for each bike. If you shop carefully, you can get them for $50-$55 each shipped (we did).

If budget is less of an issue, then you can stick Surly Nates on the back rims and Surly Buds on the fronts. Or something like them.

You really should have an aggressive tire front and back to deal with snow.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

The Vee8 is bad enough in mud/slop, i could not imagine that tire in snow.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, the On One Floaters seem very interesting and I will order them.

Did some one ever order those tire from

Planet-X-USA.com


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Thanks, the On One Floaters seem very interesting and I will order them.
> 
> Did some one ever order those tire from
> 
> Planet-X-USA.com


I bought the last green last week. From us stock at least. They may have another white, but most are in the UK now with speedy shipping.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Planet X = On One. And yes.


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

RagerXS said:


> Killingit said:
> 
> 
> > The snowshoe 4.7 is now relabeled 4.5 and they fit fine in the rear with plenty of clearance. The XL does not clear the rear.
> ...


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Did the X7 is a big improvement compare to the X5.

I just wondering if the $100 difference worth it or invest in tire.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Did the X7 is a big improvement compare to the X5.
> 
> I just wondering if the $100 difference worth it or invest in tire.


Buy the X5 and get a set of on one floaters.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Rejtheedge said:


> Did the X7 is a big improvement compare to the X5.
> 
> I just wondering if the $100 difference worth it or invest in tire.


Yeah, but keep in mind with the X5 you are going to have a 9 speed with a 34 tooth cassette vs a 10 speed with a 36 tooth cassette with the X7. If you don't need the extra gearing for climbing, then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, since I stard looking at the bikesdirect it is the X7 black that I want soo I will go for the X7 black


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Rejtheedge said:


> Thanks, since I stard looking at the bikesdirect it is the X7 black that I want soo I will go for the X7 black


I would also agree with Deucewheele that On-One Floaters are a great upgrade. I put those on for my snow rides and they did very well.

We are now in that transition phase where the snow is melting and it is way too slippery & soft to ride on. Once the dirt reappears, I'm putting my Vee 8's back on so I can save my Floaters for the snow.


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

So how light can a Boris x7 get? I understand -2lbs. with some DH tubes, -1lb. with different tires, -3?lbs. with a carbon fork... Is that right?
What else, wheels/seat/?
What is the biggest bang for the buck?
The crank/bars/post are pretty light...


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I ordered 2 of the last 5 that were in the USA stock. My three rides in snow with them have been night and day better than the stock V8s. The V8s are even worse in the mud than they are in the snow. The Floaters have really transformed the X7 into a very formidable snow machine.


----------



## Stratocaster (Sep 30, 2004)

The ghetto tubeless (split tube) did not work out for me on the weinmann hl-80's. Set up was no problem but in the end burping was the issue. How are the Weinmann HL80's for tubeless? - Page 3- Mtbr.com


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

DDondero said:


> I ordered 2 of the last 5 that were in the USA stock. My three rides in snow with them have been night and day better than the stock V8s. The V8s are even worse in the mud than they are in the snow. The Floaters have really transformed the X7 into a very formidable snow machine.


Did Planet X charged for the delivery, it seem to be a charge of 98$ for 4 tires!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like they changed things up.
They used to be $75 with free shipping as far as I remember, now they are basically $80 per tire after shipping ($55 for the tire, $24.50 shipping per tire). 
Bummer, but still a great tire for a great price.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Looks like they changed things up.
> They used to be $75 with free shipping as far as I remember, now they are basically $80 per tire after shipping ($55 for the tire, $24.50 shipping per tire).
> Bummer, but still a great tire for a great price.


Thanks, did the Vee H-Billie better or worse than the On One Floater.
The H-Billie seem to weight 500g less per tire.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I only have experience with the floaters and VEE 8's. 
The floaters are amazing IMHO. I know a few others that ride them all year round in MN and love em in everything from hardpack to snow.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I've heard things changed recently. I got my set for $110 with free shipping from the Portland location. It seems they may have been clearing inventory be ause they're moving locations and now everything is coming out of the U.K. hence the increased shipping fees. After my first couple rides I wish I would have bought a few extras at that price. Still a great tire at $80 considering other similar tires.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I got 4 Floaters from the UK in December when they had a sale for $211 shipped which worked out to about $53 each. Due to packaging constraints it made sense to buy 2 or 4... but not 3... because of shipping.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Rejtheedge said:


> Thanks, did the Vee H-Billie better or worse than the On One Floater.
> The H-Billie seem to weight 500g less per tire.


New/current Floaters are around 1500g. The big knobs add some weight. The Vee H-billies weigh about 240g less - a little over 1250g.

Tire Weights for Fat-Bikes | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## cyclemax (Jun 19, 2006)

Thompsonct80 said:


> I've got the stock fork from my Boris the Brute that I might be willing to part with. Or you can buy a carbon fork from the bikes direct site now for $199. Bikes Direct site states that the carbon forks fit all Bluto ready fatbikes.


Sent you a PM about that take off fork.....


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Im trying to buy a PDW Daves Mud Shovel front Fender. I cant seem to find on online. Anyone know of a site selling them? I already have a mud shovel rear fender.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone looking to buy Stock wheelset and tires(Vee8s) off of the X9 FS? I never rode them. I'm in Massachusetts Id rather not ship, make me an offer. Ill drive to meet you.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

*Modified Lou*



Killingit said:


> Fred brothah u gotta post some pics of your modified Lou I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious how this works out got my bike primarily for snow and from what I've read the Lou is the way to go for the snow anything has to be better than the missions on my x9 for snow


Here are a couple of pics of my modified Lou tire. I had to trim the two outer rows - the upside-down-U-shaped knob are best sliced with a razor blade, utility knife, Exacto knife, or similar. The adjacent row of knobs are best clipped with side-cutters.

It would be easier to buy a Nate, but I think my Lou still has more and bigger knobs than a Nate. But these two tires and the Bud are the only ones I am aware of with 7mm tall knobs. The Specialized Ground Control and On-One Floater also get great reviews, but the knobs are noticeably smaller. You can see from the top view image that if the frame has sliders you could pull the tire back a bit and not have any need for trimming, because the chainstays widen due to the fact they are dimpled.














Fred


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

I did the Ghetto Tubeless job and it was a piece of cake.
Pumped up the tubes first and let sit for a while to shape the tire.
Removed tube & rubber strip.
Installed two wraps of sill seal.
Split 24"x2.3" Presta tube and installed, cleaning all powder off.
Carefully seated tire and pumped up to 20lbs, sitting for a while to reseat.
Deflated, opened a section of bead, and squirted in 6oz of Stan's.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

After extensive research I finally pulled the trigger on the last, in stock, 15in Boris x5 in white. Hopefully it will be a lot better than all the other junk bike I've had . Once I get it I will most likely post pictures. I am ecstatic!!!!


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I am not a fan of UPS right now. My bike is now two days late. It is sitting about 35 miles away in a warehouse and no one wants to answer the phone to let me know if I can drive up there to pick it up. Ugh!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a take off fork for the original Boris..... Straight fork I have one with hub....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## vos07 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ksousa81 said:


> Im trying to buy a PDW Daves Mud Shovel front Fender. I cant seem to find on online. Anyone know of a site selling them? I already have a mud shovel rear fender.


Ordered a front and rear last week from Pedal the Planet, called me shortly thereafter to let me know that the front fenders are on backorder from PDW, said at least 2 weeks (from last Tues) before they'd have them available again...


----------



## cyclemax (Jun 19, 2006)

Is that the the steel tubular fork 135mm?


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Still contemplating a 15" for my son (when they're back in stock). Who's the shortest person on here running a 15" rigid Boris? Got pics?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

watermonkey said:


> Still contemplating a 15" for my son (when they're back in stock). Who's the shortest person on here running a 15" rigid Boris? Got pics?


5' 1 1/2"


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

I took Boris out to the Beach yesterday. The most fun Ive had on two wheels in a long time... I was blown away how well it went through the sand! So much fun.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I am going to pick up the X-5 at a Champlain forwarder and after I will stay 2 days in the State (ride my old Steel Raleigh on the road on the side of Lake Champlain) to clear the bike for the Canadian Custom. Life is good...


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Bumpyride said:


> 5' 1 1/2"


That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a ton. I think we're going to skip the 24" fatbike thing altogether. Thank you.

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bumpyride again."


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

watermonkey said:


> That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a ton. I think we're going to skip the 24" fatbike thing altogether. Thank you.
> 
> My pleasure. Many folks on this forum have helped me out and just trying to return the favor.
> 
> You'll have a better bike and a size that lasts much longer


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I just received the X5 that I order for my son. It dont seem to weigh more than my our old steel bike that we are used to ride.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is my video of riding the Boris X5 on the beach. I love this bike. Major cleanup is required after every beach ride!


----------



## Thompsonct80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just installed the BD carbon fork on my Evil Brute Rigid today. Let me just say that it is amazing. The bike handles like a dream. The crown race came off the old fork with ease, so all I needed was the compression plug which I got on Amazon for $14.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Definitely a keeper...*

good mellow ride this morning.


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey anyone running 45nrth flowbeist and dunderbeist on there boris think the dunderbeist will fit on the back of a 2015 x9 or what


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

siebermd said:


> Here is my video of riding the Boris X5 on the beach. I love this bike. Major cleanup is required after every beach ride!


Very nice! My wife has always wanted to rent a beach house for a week. Looks like that will be in the plan for next year.

Some of that stuff looked like a Bluto would have softened the ride.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

radnur22 said:


> Very nice! My wife has always wanted to rent a beach house for a week. Looks like that will be in the plan for next year.
> 
> Some of that stuff looked like a Bluto would have softened the ride.


I am taking my wife out on the beach tomorrow. I will more then likely be buying another one for her once she tries it. It was so much fun, I absolutely love riding on the beach. A Bluto would certainly smooth things out a bit, however it is not really a necessity on these bikes.


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Went to the beach today.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sold my Boris today, decided the fatbike thing is not for me. I just prefer 29ers. 

I did notice after lugging that 36lb beast around that now I seem to go way faster on my 29er...lol or maybe its just a faster bike. idunno good luck to you all.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

sml-2727 said:


> Sold my Boris today, decided the fatbike thing is not for me. I just prefer 29ers.
> 
> I did notice after lugging that 36lb beast around that now I seem to go way faster on my 29er...lol or maybe its just a faster bike. idunno good luck to you all.


I've been riding my Camber 29er on the dry trails and it is quicker than my Bluto'd X9 with Thudbuster. However, over the rough rocky areas, the Bluto'd X9 with 8 PSI in the tires is more controllable and smoother. It just rolls over the terrain. I won't be selling mine  Happy trails to you on your Camber


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

sml-2727 said:


> Sold my Boris today, decided the fatbike thing is not for me. I just prefer 29ers.
> 
> I did notice after lugging that 36lb beast around that now I seem to go way faster on my 29er...lol or maybe its just a faster bike. idunno good luck to you all.


My main ride is a 2014 Giant Trance 27.5 1. I bought the Boris for winter/early spring riding. It meets my requirements for a fun bike that I can ride in snow and even when there isn't snow in the winter. The extra weight is good because it makes me work harder when I am typically riding less. 
Also, it is a great bike to bring newbies out with -- I can ride that while they ride a regular bike. So I will still get a workout.

However, during prime mountain bike season, the bike of choice will be my Trance.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*One month review.*

I have one week left to ride the Boris X9 before handing it over to a friend, going to miss this machine.







What a fun bike, the Bluto did a great job of controlling the bounce I had on my rigid FB4 when trail riding although I can see the need for a stiffer (Pike) level suspension fork for hard charging All Mountain riding. The Bluto made fat biking on chunky trails and taking stupid lines a real joy during my month of riding. I did not miss my Yelli Screamy which was back in Missoula during this time which says a lot about this bike.

Having moved from Montana to California I was not able to test it in the snow and figure a tire swap would be necessary to really get anywhere in those conditions. The Vee8's barely have enough traction for the dirt. In fact the only modification I made to the Boris was to throw a Floater on the front for some better DH capabilities, another on the rear would not be a bad idea. 
I run green floaters on my FB4 and had no complaints other than that they are heavier than the black, traction per $ is great, thanks for a good design Shiggy!

It will be interesting to ride this bike after I build some Nextie/Hope wheels and spec some lighter tires & go tubeless, that is the next stage.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Great soaker of a ride today.

Bike tracks great and sucks up what ever I can throw at it.

The floater in the back so out performs the V8 it's not even fair they ship these bikes spec'd with those tires. Of course Bud in front hooks up like no other. Loving the 1x10 more and more each ride; centered the gearing.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

On a related note, I got out on my road bike today for the first time this year. After three months of Fatbike only it felt like a rocket ship.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

*After ride cleaning*

Cleaning the Boris after a 10 mile ride on wet crushed limestone.





















Love the Boris, had it since Oct but did not get out as much as I had planned in the winter but loved it when I did. This was supposed to be a budget fat bike that I was not going to spend any money on. Got the X5, was going to replace the tires obviously and then maybe a carbon fork in a year or so and call it good. But everything went horribly wrong and here is where I am now, because I always get terrible cases of upgraditis.

So here is where she stands:

Fork - Salsa Beargrease Aluminum
Rims - Stock Weinmanns
Hubs - Front Hope Fatsno rear spaced front / stock rear
Skewers - Hope Fatsno
Pedals - Xpedo Faceoff 18 for Summer/ Odyssey Twisted PC for Winter 
Crank - Race Face Ride
Chainring - Race Face 30t (also have a 22t on for deep snow)
Chain - Deore
Cassette - XT 11-36 with Wolf Tooth 42t
Tires - Panaracer Fat B Nimble
Tubes - Q Tubes Superlight
Bars - Easton EC70 Riser
Stem - FSA Gravity
Headset - FSA ZS-3 (top) / Cane Creek 44/40 Conversion (bottom)
Seatpost - Easton EA70
Seat - WTB Pure V
Rear Shifter - Deore
Rear Derailleur - Deore Shadow +
Brakes - BB7 with Avid Speed Dials
Discs - Shimano 180F/160R

Total investment $1213, some parts I already had from my old bike. Again it got out of hand fast but it is a blast to ride.


----------



## civicseth (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm trying to find myself a Boris X7 or X9 in 15", but I am not having any luck. Is this model going to be re-stocked, or is it being replaced by a new line?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

civicseth said:


> I'm trying to find myself a Boris X7 or X9 in 15", but I am not having any luck. Is this model going to be re-stocked, or is it being replaced by a new line?


I doubt they are being replaced. In my experience with BD (I have purchased 3 bikes from them) when they sell out it takes a while for them to restock. Just be patient, they will get your size back in stock.


----------



## civicseth (Mar 16, 2015)

blkangel said:


> I doubt they are being replaced. In my experience with BD (I have purchased 3 bikes from them) when they sell out it takes a while for them to restock. Just be patient, they will get your size back in stock.


I'm just anxious to get one on order. I'm considering the Bluto X9 FS, since they don't have the rigid in stock. How do you like your X5?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I assembled the X-5 and it look about the same as the Khs 500 or 1000.

The tire need to be change, are about the Maxxis Mammoth, did some one used them
on a Boris. Tomorrow I will give a try to the X-5 before ordering mine.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

The X5 and I found the beach today.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice photo!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

civicseth said:


> I'm just anxious to get one on order. I'm considering the Bluto X9 FS, since they don't have the rigid in stock. How do you like your X5?


I love it, it is a very fun bike.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

civicseth said:


> I'm just anxious to get one on order. I'm considering the Bluto X9 FS, since they don't have the rigid in stock. How do you like your X5?


Get the Bluto'ed Boris. I added a Bluto to my X9 and the difference in ride is unbelievable.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Received my Orange X7 Friday and spent Saturday putting it together and adjusting everything. I took it out for the first ride on Sunday. Some random thoughts-

Putting it together was no problem. I have been working on my own bikes for over 20 years and there was no problem with anything. I had to adjust the pedal axles as they were a bit tight.

The shifting was adjusted fine out of the box. I am not a big fan of the shifters. The smaller lever that releases cable should be a pull instead of a push. The lever sits right where I place my thumb and I shifted by accident many times. I hope this is just a matter of getting used to it.

I read that a lot of folks do not like the seat. I did not have any problems. Always lucky when the stock seat on a new bike is comfortable.

I am not sold on the handlebars, though. I like the width but I have been using a Soma Clarence bar on my mountainbike and I like the angle the Clarence has for my hands. I am going to try changing the rotation of the bar to see if that helps but right now it is making my hands tingle.

I had read reviews about what a pain it is adjusting the Avid BB5 brakes. I had absolutely no issues with this once I looked everything over even though this is my first bike with discs. Compared to cantilever pad adjustment, this was a breeze.

I did not have much problem with the stock Vee8 tires. At least not on dirt. I am sure there are tires with more traction, but I hooked up more on my Boris than I have in the past on my 26er with more aggressive tires. However, I have two road downhills coming from my the trails to the house. I had some self steering that upped the pucker factor as I picked up speed. I hauled it down and it mostly cleared up but I have no desire to repeat that process again.

The actual off-road riding was a blast. I have had front and full suspension bikes over the years but I have been exclusively riding an older rigid mountain bike for the last five years or so. The fat tires soaked up a lot of the small, high frequency bumps without transmitting any shock to me. My mountain bike vibrates all over the place on the same sections. In one section there was a 5 inch diameter tree trunk in a water crossing. I pulled the front wheel over and waited for the rear wheel to bounce up as it went over. Nothing. The tire soaked it up very well. I had to do it again just to make sure I was paying attention. Same thing.

I am definitely looking forward to getting some more seat time on this thing. What a hoot!

On the deck after putting it together








In the woods


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I have the same bike. Do yourself a favor and ditch the tires. Yes, the Vee8s are good enough and yes you may get used to the self steering... but you'll be so happy when you get better tires. When I got new tires for my Boris I was thrilled - handles (steers...) like a normal mountain bike, way better traction, and zero buyer's remorse.

I also added a carbon bar with more sweep... you may want to consider that. The carbon dampens some of the buzz and the sweep should help with the wrists.

The shifters are normal for conventional/contemporary mountain bikes. All four of my 29ers and my fat bike all shift the same... a good thing.

Thanks for the pix, by the way. We're in mud season here in PA and it just plain sucks.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

mtmiller-I will likely add a handlebar with more sweep though I am not necessarily committed to carbon. I am very happy with the Clarence Bar but I would like something wider for the Boris. It looks like the On-One Mary may be just the trick but a quick check of the website did not yield a width measure.

Which tires did you switch to? I will change at some point but I was relieved to know that I did not feel in danger on the Vee8's.

As far as the shifters, I have not bought anything new since 2001. I have a set of downtube shifters, a set of Shimano Rapidfire shifters that have a thumb lever to pull cable and finger trigger to release it and a set of bar end shifters. Has Shimano gone to push-push technology again or did you mean all the SRAM trigger shifters are oush-push? My first mountain bike (1991) had push push shimano levers and I liked those but the SRAM version is awkward to me.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

I just put a set of On One Floaters on my X7 to replace the V8s. It totally transformed the bike. I have 3 snow rides on them and the improved traction is amazing. Today I got out on the dry single track and it handles very well in those conditions as well. On the fast street ride to the trails there was no noticeable self steer at 10 psi. Of the upgrades I've done to the bike, the tires have made the most dramatic improvement. 

Besides the tires I've changed:

Regular QTubes 26x2.4-2.7
Wellgo MG-1 pedals- much better grip with the studs
Cheap bar ends- I like the hand placement options for climbing
ATV hand warmer covers (pogies) I bought at Cabelas for $20- down to the low teens I wear summer long finger Mtn bike gloves


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> Which tires did you switch to? I will change at some point but I was relieved to know that I did not feel in danger on the Vee8's.


I'm a bit of tire whore. I have On One Floaters... they've gotta be the go-to, bang-for-the-buck tire. Paid mid-$50s per tire.

I also got a Surly Bud (~5" tire!) for the front for snow use. Those are pricey... got mine for $104 and free shipping from Jenson when they were running a 20% off any one full-priced item sale. I chuckle when I see folks selling used ones for more. ;-)

I recently got some "summer" wheels and tires. Well, that's what I'm calling them. They're 60mm wide Origin8 AT Pro60 wheels with Panaracer Fat-B-Nimble (folding) tires. Slightly narrower, lighter, and more of a summer tread... looking forward to playing on them when the mud goes away.

I'm also in the middle of lacing a 29+ wheelset using 45mm wide Velocity Dually rims. I've got some Innova/Gravity Vidar tires to put on them. Can't wait to try that combo out as well.

That's one of the things I love about these bikes... like a Swiss Army knife on wheels. Heck I might even lace up a 27+ wheelset if I REALLY get bored!!!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> Has Shimano gone to push-push technology again or did you mean all the SRAM trigger shifters are oush-push? My first mountain bike (1991) had push push shimano levers and I liked those but the SRAM version is awkward to me.


I have SRAM shifters from about 2005-on (X5, X7, X9, all years). They're all the push type ("Trigger"), not the twist grip type, and they all basically work the same. My newest 29er has Shimano SLX shifters on it (Radpidfire...) and it works basically the same too. I can switch back and forth between my SRAM-shifted bikes and my Shimano-shifted bike with no issues. Not sure if anything else out there is significantly different since pretty much all my friends have the same stuff.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Based on what I read in the Floaters thread, sounds like I should wait a bit until Planet X replenishes the U.S. stock so I am not paying a huge shipping charge. In the meantime, I am still having fun on the Vee8's.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I got mine from the UK. They mighta been on sale before the holidays, but at $50+ each shipped they were a steal.

EDIT: now I see they would be like $80 each shipped... glad I got mine a few months ago! :thumbsup:


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> Based on what I read in the Floaters thread, sounds like I should wait a bit until Planet X replenishes the U.S. stock so I am not paying a huge shipping charge. In the meantime, I am still having fun on the Vee8's.


I don't know if they will be stocking this side of the Atlantic. Last month I ordered a Mary handle bar, shipping was free. If the bar wasn't in stock, it would say on the website. Now they have plenty of stock, but shipping is $65 via DHL. I emailed them, but I have not gotten a response.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

Just got my Boris x5 today. It is simply the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time. However I am not satisfied with the stock tires which it am currently selling on eBay. My plan is to get a "5 inch" tire that is fast rolling and is good in mostly dry conditions. I really like the Schwalbe Jumbo Jim's but I don't know if they will fit the bike. Does anyone have any experience with them? And are there any alternative tires with my requirements?


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't think you could fit the 5" tire in the back unless it is actually smaller than advertised. It should be fine up front.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Just got my Boris x5 today. It is simply the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time. However I am not satisfied with the stock tires which it am currently selling on eBay. My plan is to get a "5 inch" tire that is fast rolling and is good in mostly dry conditions. I really like the Schwalbe Jumbo Jim's but I don't know if they will fit the bike. Does anyone have any experience with them? And are there any alternative tires with my requirements?


Take a look at the On-One Floaters. Great tires, hook up really well and they fit.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Another vote for the floaters. Best bang for buck. Other tires may hook up a little better but not twice the price better...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

The Mary is 645mm wide vs. 660mm for the Clarence. If you want a similar sweep and wider, look at the 710m Jones bar (but about twice the cost)



Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> mtmiller-I will likely add a handlebar with more sweep though I am not necessarily committed to carbon. I am very happy with the Clarence Bar but I would like something wider for the Boris. It looks like the On-One Mary may be just the trick but a quick check of the website did not yield a width measure.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Just got my Boris x5 today. It is simply the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time. However I am not satisfied with the stock tires which it am currently selling on eBay. My plan is to get a "5 inch" tire that is fast rolling and is good in mostly dry conditions. I really like the Schwalbe Jumbo Jim's but I don't know if they will fit the bike. Does anyone have any experience with them? And are there any alternative tires with my requirements?


Yea the stock tires are utter garbage unless you don't plan on riding off rode. Up upgrade to a set of Panaracer Fat B Nimbles. Fairly light and great traction, even in snow. Paid $100 for the pair on Amazon.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Just got my Boris x5 today. It is simply the most fun I've had on a bike in a long time. However I am not satisfied with the stock tires which it am currently selling on eBay. My plan is to get a "5 inch" tire that is fast rolling and is good in mostly dry conditions. I really like the Schwalbe Jumbo Jim's but I don't know if they will fit the bike. Does anyone have any experience with them? And are there any alternative tires with my requirements?


as others have said, a 5 inch tire may be a problem fit at the back of the Boris.

At the front, go crazy

I had Floaters on my bike and liked them, but only used them on snow.

It's been compared to a Nobby Nic tread wise, which i think might be a bit overkill for the conditions you plan to ride in


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

4.8 I've read will fit in the back of the original x9 frame but not anything since. Front will fit anything...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Swerny said:


> as others have said, a 5 inch tire may be a problem fit at the back of the Boris.
> 
> At the front, go crazy
> 
> ...


Agree, the clearance of a 4 inch tire on a 80mm rim does not have a ton of clearance as it is. If you can get a 5 inches on there and you ride in mud I would imagine that you would have virtually no mud clearance.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Rcksqrl said:


> 4.8 I've read will fit in the back of the original x9 frame but not anything since. Front will fit anything...
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone





blkangel said:


> Agree, the clearance of a 4 inch tire on a 80mm rim does not have a ton of clearance as it is. If you can get a 5 inches on there and you ride in mud I would imagine that you would have virtually no mud clearance.


from what i read, having the sliding dropout rear end helped.

I had it on my KHS, there appeared to be a fair bit of room for wider at the back...but never tried one of the big boys before I sold the bike.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I am planning to upgrade my tires when I can get the cash together. I was playing around on my bike last night with a bit less pressure (not sure how much, just let a bit out) and the self steer went way up. I will say though that the traction with the Vee8's on short, wet grass was exceptional. I went up a short steep section and never broke traction and I always fight for traction there with my 26er. I can't imagine how good the traction will be with better tires.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

From the one review I've seen of the Jumbo Jim's (which was all in German) the width of the tire is less than the Surly Bud/lou which I've seen numerous people on this forum mount. 

If the Schwalbes won't work would something like the specialized ground control 4.6 or Kenda juggernaut 4.5 work?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Soma? Yes Soma! said:


> I was playing around on my bike last night with a bit less pressure (not sure how much, just let a bit out) and the self steer went way up. I will say though that the traction with the Vee8's on short, wet grass was exceptional.


Letting air out should make self steer worse. That said, riding on a surface with less traction (wet grass) would make self steer better. You can demonstrate this to yourself by riding on asphalt. Then let a bunch of air out and self steer will get worse. Air it up to 15 and watch self steer go away.


----------



## mountainbyte (Oct 17, 2005)

So how light can a Boris x7 get? 

Previously I saw down to 34 with seatpost, tire, rim strip tube, seat swap...

I swapped bars added dropper post weight and changed the crankset for a Turbine...


What is next?

Wheelset saves x lbs.?

Carbon fork saves?

Did anyone hit sub 30lbs? 

Is it worth it?

I think that may be as far as you can reasonably go while still calling it a Boris...


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

mountainbyte said:


> So how light can a Boris x7 get?
> 
> Previously I saw down to 34 with seatpost, tire, rim strip tube, seat swap...
> 
> ...


A Carver Carbon will drop 2 pounds. Carver weighs just over a pound. Stock cro-mo fork weighs 3.2. I put a Salsa Beargrease aluminum for on. It weighs 1.5 pounds so the savings was just over 1.5 with that change.

You can build a much lighter wheelset as well. The Rims are just under 1000 grams each and the hubs are heavier than you think. I weighed the front and it was significantly heavier than the Hope I replaced it with. Get a set of Sun Ringle Mulfut rims which are priced well and weigh 810 grams. Marge Lite if you want to go with a 65mm rim. There are to be of options just throwing out a couple. Then mate those to some Hopes for a nice wheelset.

You could easily save 4 pounds or more on wheels and tires especially if you went tubeless. Just depends on how much you want to spend.

I will try to weigh mine when I get home but I have gone 1x10 so that shaves weight as well.


----------



## G60dude (Nov 11, 2004)

Here are a few pics of me and my wife's X7's. Most recent upgrades on both. TurnAgain FR80 rims, with Salsa Mukluk 2 rears & Enabler front hubs, DT Swiss Spokes and WheelBuilder annodized nipples along with a Shimano XT cassette.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Those blue rims look good on your Orange. Been thinking about adding some blue to mine.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Just bought two used like new tire Vee Snowshoe 4.7 today.

I am not sure if I should put those two on my son X-5 now or keep them for next fall-winter, will used the big adventure for a while and see how it go.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

What is the best tire combination for a fast rolling 5 inch setup? I would also like to have a plethora of grip .
Front/Rear
Surly Bud/vee rubber snow shoe xl
Bud/ Vee rubber bulldozer 4.7
Bud/Bud
Bud/ specialized ground control 4.6
Bud/ 45nrth Dillinger 5

Basically I am going to get a Bud for the front of my Boris x5 no matter what .


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

My first ride today with my son X-5 and the Vee Snowshoe. Very different compare
the my road bike but it is fun to ride. I just not try in the snow yet, need to get used
to the bike first.
On the dry asphalte I had been able to push the X-5 to 20 mphre for a short distance.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

WalrusWrangler said:


> What is the best tire combination for a fast rolling 5 inch setup? I would also like to have a plethora of grip .
> Front/Rear
> Surly Bud/vee rubber snow shoe xl
> Bud/ Vee rubber bulldozer 4.7
> ...


Bud/Lou are probably the slowest rolling tires out there. They're also the biggest and likely give the most traction. I don't think they have ever been called "fast rolling".

Watch out for fitment of the biggest tires (Bud/Lou/SXL)at the back of the Boris.

if you have sliding dropouts, you may have more room.

It also depends on drivetrain (more room with a 1x)

Some people have made them fit the back, others not so much.

D5 is likely the fastest rolling of your options, also the most expensive.

The D5 and Dozer would likely fit the back of the Boris.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Moved the Snowshoe XL from my Lurch to the wifes X7 and the front fit fine but the chain rubs the rear tire in the lowest 2 gears. She doesn't want 1x so I guess I will look for another rear tire.Looked briefly at Floaters but refuse to pay $65 shipping per tire. For that I can run 45North.
Ed


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

How are Bud's for rolling resistance I've heard they aren't to bad? So would a Bud front, bulldozer rear work on a completely stock x5?


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

WalrusWrangler said:


> What is the best tire combination for a fast rolling 5 inch setup? I would also like to have a plethora of grip .
> Front/Rear
> Surly Bud/vee rubber snow shoe xl
> Bud/ Vee rubber bulldozer 4.7
> ...


LOL, you have fast rolling and 5 inch tire in the same sentence.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

MUSTCLIME said:


> LOL, you have fast rolling and 5 inch tire in the same sentence.


Why not


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

MUSTCLIME said:


> LOL, you have fast rolling and 5 inch tire in the same sentence.


Good point but I was surprised today with the Vee sowshoe 4.7, even with not much air in I reach 20 mph. My plan is not to go fast with the fatbike but to go where I cannot with my road bike and have some fun.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

most if not all of the 5 inch tires have big knobs got gripping snow and mud, big knobs are not fast rolling. Look for the lowest profile knobs you can find.....or just mount up a 4 inch tire.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

The Schwalbe Jumbo jims seem to fit the bill but from the review I've read they do not grip well.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I was on 3.8 knards all summer...they own dry trails, add mud and watch out.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

If anyone is interested I am selling the Boris x5 big adventure 30tpi tires on Ebay.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Today it was my son first ride with his new fatbike on one small road with a bit of fresh snow and he had fun with the Snowshoe tire on the bike.

And I give the fatbike a try going down very fast and It was fun. We have try it on a skidoo trail but the front tire was slidding a lot (too much air in the front tire). The traction from the back was fine.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Rejtheedge said:


> Today it was my son first ride with his new fatbike on one small road with a bit of fresh snow and he had fun with the Snowshoe tire on the bike.
> 
> And I give the fatbike a try going down very fast and It was fun. We have try it on a skidoo trail but the front tire was slidding a lot (too much air in the front tire). The traction from the back was fine.


Hi,
You were able to get the Snowshoe to work on the rear of the Boris? My wife has an X7 and my Snowshoe XL's seem to rub the chain in the 2 lowest gears. Am I missing something?
Ed


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

It is the snowshoe 26x4.7 and not the XL.

The snowshoe XL will not fit my X5 on the back.

Today a bought a pair off used like news Vee Bulldozer that I Will put on my boris X-5 next weekend went I will assemble it.

The 2 guys who sold me the snowshoe and the Bulldozer had both changed their tire for 45 north 5''. It seem to fit on the Rocky mountain fatbike. The 4.7 are already a very big tire compare to the 1 3/8 inch that I rode all winter on my old Raleigh.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

mountainbyte said:


> So how light can a Boris x7 get?
> 
> Previously I saw down to 34 with seatpost, tire, rim strip tube, seat swap...
> 
> ...


Okay so got a chance to weight the BORIS. I did not on what I beleive to be a fairly accurate (as far as I can tell it is accurate plus or minus .5 pounds) digital bathroom scale. Weight came in at 31.7 pounds with the following specs:

Fork - Salsa Beargrease Aluminum
Rims - Stock Weinmanns
Hubs - Front Hope Fatsno rear spaced front / stock rear
Skewers - Hope Fatsno
Pedals - Xpedo Faceoff 18 for Summer 
Crank - Race Face Ride
Chainring - Race Face 30t (also have a 22t on for deep snow)
Chain - Deore
Cassette - XT 11-36 with Wolf Tooth 42t
Tires - Panaracer Fat B Nimble
Tubes - Q Tubes Superlight
Bars - Easton EC70 Riser
Stem - FSA Gravity
Headset - FSA ZS-3 (top) / Cane Creek 44/40 Conversion (bottom)
Seatpost - Easton EA70
Seat - WTB Pure V
Rear Shifter - Deore
Rear Derailleur - Deore Shadow +
Brakes - BB7 with Avid Speed Dials
Discs - Shimano 180F/160R


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

I just installed an Origin8, Devist8R on my X5 (rear). Seems to be a great tire, I got surprisingly excellent traction in the sand climbing up dunes. I was really expecting to spin out and loose momentum, however it just dug in and soldiered on.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

mountainbyte said:


> So how light can a Boris x7 get?
> 
> Previously I saw down to 34 with seatpost, tire, rim strip tube, seat swap...
> 
> ...


Ive got my X9 down to 29 lbs with pedals & a bottle cage.

Sun Ringle Mulefut rims on Hope Fatsno hubs (~$400)

Vee Rubber H-Billies mounted tubeless ($140)

Chinese carbon fork from ebay ($140)

Sram X9 crank with a single direct mount 26t chainring (~$200) (removing the front shifter & derailleur drops nearly 1 lb)

Formula T1 brakes (taken off another bike)

Charge Spoon saddle ($25)

Cane Creek lower headset to adapt the tapered fork ($40)

I sold the original rims tires & cranks for $350 so I have about $1500 in the bike total


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

My son Boris X5


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Boris X5 with Vee Snowshoe 4.7 in the back


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

We put the Vee bulldozer in front for more traction. The bulldozer is higher than the snowsoe 4.7 and a bit wider.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

Have you tried the bulldozer in the rear?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Have you tried the bulldozer in the rear?


Not yet but I am sure that it will fit. We want to try the Bulldozer in the front to see if it slide less that the snowshoe did yestarday in the skidoo trail. We had more than 10 psi in the tire.

Someone know a good tire gauge for low air fatbike tire?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Have you tried the bulldozer in the rear?


No I am sure that it will fit, yesterday we try my son X5 with snowshoe in back and front and on the skidoo trail the front tire was sliding a lots. We have to much air in the tire, since the bulldozer had more grip we will try it in front. Today it is very cold in mtl so we dont try.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Some know a good tire gauge, my air pump it not precise bellow 20 psi?


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

*Boris X5 on da beach N trails*

Did another ride today at a different beach. Lots of trail adjacent to the beach, makes for a lot of fun. Now I need to get the camera off the bike more. I like taking point of view shots, but I need to get some drive by shots etc.


----------



## bstoffy (Aug 21, 2011)

Rejtheedge said:


> Some know a good tire gauge, my air pump it not precise bellow 20 psi?


Meiser Presta-Valve Dial Gauge with Pressure Relief 30psi in Tree Fort Bikes Tire Gauge (cat629)


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Some know a good tire gauge, my air pump it not precise bellow 20 psi?


Were using the Specialized air tool, mtb version...


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I use the accugage as well, but the 15psi version.
Amazon.com : Meiser Presta-Valve Dial Gauge with Pressure Relief: 15psi : Bike Hand Tools : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## usafjetmech (May 13, 2011)

Noob here! 
After reading every post in this thread I pulled the trigger yesterday on an X5. Went with the X5 since I already have new Shimano SLX shifters, RD and hydro brakes sitting in my garage, plus a few stems and handlebars too... White 21 inch should arrive tomorrow, thanks to all for the great info on this thread!


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Have you tried the bulldozer in the rear?


I try the Bulldozer in the rear of the X5, it fit but much room on the bottom of the fork. Less than 1/4 inch, it is to close. The Bulldozer is really bigger than the Snowshoe.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

How is the grip and rolling resistance?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

WalrusWrangler said:


> How is the grip and rolling resistance?


I don't try it yet, this weekend I will.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Just pickup my X5 this afternoon, assembled it and I went for a ride on some small road near Champlain, NY. I remove the big adventure tire(will used them this summer on gravel road) and put Snowshoe-Bulldozer.
Very different from my road but and it is fun.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Did two ride this weekend with the X5, the first one was the best. Ride Jay mtn road, steep up hill for 6 km and went down very fast on one dirt road. The bulldozer in front give great traction on the dirt and on the mix of dirt-snow-ice going up.
Today I try to ride Veteran memorial highway that is closed during the winter and not ploaded, I had to turn back after 100/200 feet, no solid base. After I ride on one hiking trail that has about 3-4 inch of snow. The traction was good it just feel stange going up with the front wheel bigger than the rear(snowshoe-bulldozer).
At home I install the bulldozer in the back and it fit but went the wheel in rolling the side knob hit the bottom of the rear fork.
I think that I will scratch the side knob and try it on the road.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Rejtheedge said:


> At home I install the bulldozer in the back and it fit but went the wheel in rolling the side knob hit the bottom of the rear fork.
> I think that I will scratch the side knob and try it on the road.


Be careful -- if you get any mud on the tire, the tire will act like an angle grinder will cut right into the chainstay. Don't ask me how I know this!


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> Be careful -- if you get any mud on the tire, the tire will act like an angle grinder will cut right into the chainstay. Don't ask me how I know this!


Good tip.

Mark Twain Mark Twain - 'Good judgement is the result of experience and experience the result of bad judgement.'

One of my favorite posters. Charlie Chaplin in an innertube in a pond full of alligators. I wish I still had it. Come to think of it, I'll google it and see if I can find it.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advise for the rear bulldozer. Today I pump the tire to 20 psi and let the air out twice and after that no more friction with 10 psi but very closed. For next winter I will have to put a smaller tire on the rear.

Yesterday my rear derailleur had stop working, I tought that it has freeze but after one day inside it steal dont work so I will go to the bike shop who repair all my bike and ask them to look at the rear derailleur.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

usafjetmech said:


> Noob here!
> After reading every post in this thread I pulled the trigger yesterday on an X5. Went with the X5 since I already have new Shimano SLX shifters, RD and hydro brakes sitting in my garage, plus a few stems and handlebars too... White 21 inch should arrive tomorrow, thanks to all for the great info on this thread!


Well? Have you received the bike?


----------



## usafjetmech (May 13, 2011)

I received it, rear hanger was bent and cracked. Emailed BD and they offered to send me a new one and $20 refund. I just had them send me 2 rear hangers. I regreased both wheels and free hub while waiting. They should be in tomorrow. Now just trying to decide on what tires to get? Overall pleased with the quality for the price...


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Rejtheedge said:


> Ride Jay mtn road, steep up hill for 6 km and went down very fast on one dirt road. Today I try to ride Veteran memorial highway that is closed during the winter and not ploaded, I had to turn back after 100/200 feet, no solid base.


"Rejtheedge" - I can tell you live in the Adirondacks. Awesome. We try to spend as much time there as possible. We've mountain biked Hardy Rd., Flume trails, etc. and hiked a lot of the peaks. Love it there!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

usafjetmech said:


> Now just trying to decide on what tires to get? Overall pleased with the quality for the price...


Tires: On One Floaters are probably best bet for first tire choice - can use them year round, basically no self-steer, and decent bang for the buck. If you live in a dry climate you may want to consider some some of the newer tires with less knob (Panaracer Fat B Nimble comes to mind but there are other new tires at very reasonable price levels).


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> "Rejtheedge" - I can tell you live in the Adirondacks. Awesome. We try to spend as much time there as possible. We've mountain biked Hardy Rd., Flume trails, etc. and hiked a lot of the peaks. Love it there!


I live in Montreal, since the Adirondacks are not far I go often to ride my bikes near the mountain that I hiked so many time. And the lake Cahmplain have many fun road to ride.


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been out on my X9 a few times and I am as unimpressed with the Mission Command tires as everyone else. I'm actually surprised that the bike has been super fun despite how awful the tires are.

Since I bought it mostly to be a winter commuter but I may just make it my main mountain bike, I'm wondering if I can convert the Missions to studded tires. Has anyone tried putting screws/studs into a Mission or Mission Command? Is these enough knob depth for it to work?

Also, what's a good choice for a decent value XC tire for the summer? I ride in Michigan so it's not super technical. I read that the Fat B Nimble could be a good choice at a decent price. Any other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

On one floaters are great for the price. My tire of choice personally


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried 29+ on their Boris? I'm curious if there is enough clearance to do so. Having a summer 27.5+ wheelset would work, but I'd love to do 29+ if possible.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Today we ride our Boris X5 in the snow-grass-mud-water and it was going fine until my rear derailleur stop working. It is the second time in one week than that happen. Last time my LBS fixe the problem playing with the front cable and the sfitter.

Somebody had the same problem and how can I solved the problem?


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

Got some fat new Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 tires for my Boris x5. Their wonderful tires but the rear tires' outer lug contacts the chainstay every revolution due to a slight bend in the rim. Is there anyway I can increase the amount of space I have between the tire and the chainstay?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I open the front swifter and solve the problem in playing with the cable.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Got some fat new Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 tires for my Boris x5. Their wonderful tires but the rear tires' outer lug contacts the chainstay every revolution due to a slight bend in the rim. Is there anyway I can increase the amount of space I have between the tire and the chainstay?


Nice tire, I had the same problem with the Bulldozer in the rear of the Boris X5. I put a Snowshoe 4.7 (real sixe 4-4.25'') at the rear and the problem is solve.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Should be doable. I can run a 29+ (with a front derailer, even) on my Gravity Bullseye Monster, which has shorter chainstays than the Boris (460 vs. 468mm)



ignition16 said:


> Has anyone tried 29+ on their Boris? I'm curious if there is enough clearance to do so. Having a summer 27.5+ wheelset would work, but I'd love to do 29+ if possible.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

ignition16 said:


> Has anyone tried 29+ on their Boris? I'm curious if there is enough clearance to do so. Having a summer 27.5+ wheelset would work, but I'd love to do 29+ if possible.











29+ is alive and well on my Boris X7. Velocity Dually rims, Gravity (Innova) Vidar tires. ABout 5/8" clearance in the back... tons of clearance in the front. Lovin' the little bit of extra pedal clearance! Down under 30 pounds now... actually closer to 29 pounds... with that carbon fork.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

To solve my tire space problem could I mount sliding rear dropouts on my x5? (I am not to familiarized with them)


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Got some fat new Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 tires for my Boris x5. Their wonderful tires but the rear tires' outer lug contacts the chainstay every revolution due to a slight bend in the rim. Is there anyway I can increase the amount of space I have between the tire and the chainstay?


First, make sure your tire/rim is centered between the chain stays. Loosen the skewer and see if you can re-center things if need be. Tighten the skewer real good when done.

If indeed the rim is a little out of true, you can try to true it by tightening or loosening nipples as required. Or take it to a shop and let them true it.

That said, the tire may not be on the rim as straight as can be. Spin it to see what is actually out of whack... if it's the tire, remove the wheel and lay it down flat, air it down enough to be able to pull the tire from the bead a little, spray some Windex at the bead area between the rim and tire, and slowly re-inflate the tire, pulling it as needed to even out the tire where it sits on the bead. You should be able to see a ridge of rubber exposed at/near the bead... it should be evenly visible as much as possible the whole way 'round the tire.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

WalrusWrangler said:


> To solve my tire space problem could I mount sliding rear dropouts on my x5? (I am not to familiarized with them)


In a word, no.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

WalrusWrangler said:


> To solve my tire space problem could I mount sliding rear dropouts on my x5? (I am not to familiarized with them)


Sliding or horizontal drop outs are part of the frame, not something that easily be changed without cutting off the old ones and welding on new ones.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> First, make sure your tire/rim is centered between the chain stays. Loosen the skewer and see if you can re-center things if need be. Tighten the skewer real good when done.
> 
> If indeed the rim is a little out of true, you can try to true it by tightening or loosening nipples as required. Or take it to a shop and let them true it.
> 
> That said, the tire may not be on the rim as straight as can be. Spin it to see what is actually out of whack... if it's the tire, remove the wheel and lay it down flat, air it down enough to be able to pull the tire from the bead a little, spray some Windex at the bead area between the rim and tire, and slowly re-inflate the tire, pulling it as needed to even out the tire where it sits on the bead. You should be able to see a ridge of rubber exposed at/near the bead... it should be evenly visible as much as possible the whole way 'round the tire.


Thanks, looking at the tire now I see it hasn't been properly seated so I'll try the windex and see if it works.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

rex615 said:


> Sliding or horizontal drop outs are part of the frame, not something that easily be changed without cutting off the old ones and welding on new ones.


Alright, thanks for the information


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

mtmiller said:


> View attachment 979109
> 
> 
> 29+ is alive and well on my Boris X7. Velocity Dually rims, Gravity (Innova) Vidar tires. ABout 5/8" clearance in the back... tons of clearance in the front. Lovin' the little bit of extra pedal clearance! Down under 30 pounds now... actually closer to 29 pounds... with that carbon fork.


Dang, that bike looks great. Is the handling a mess with increasing the trail and raising the center of gravity like that, or does it end up working out alright because of all of the rolling weight dropped from those very heavy stock HL-80s?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

ignition16 said:


> Dang, that bike looks great. Is the handling a mess with increasing the trail and raising the center of gravity like that, or does it end up working out alright because of all of the rolling weight dropped from those very heavy stock HL-80s?


Fork A-C went from 470mm to 483mm; head tube angle from 70.0 to 69.3, trail from 77mm to 96mm. So the bike feels closer to something that is "slacker" with more trail like a Surly ICT or similar. I like the stability of the added trail and am willing to give up some steering quickness (tight trails annoy me anyway). So far so good... we'll see what more trail miles reveals.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

Just curious how much would you pay for a white Boris x5 frame?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmiller said:


> Down under 30 pounds now... actually closer to 29 pounds... with that carbon fork.


Where did you get the carbon fork? holding up well to trail use? Is the steer tube carbon too?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

watts888 said:


> Where did you get the carbon fork? holding up well to trail use? Is the steer tube carbon too?


Same place as the other guys in this thread - China via eBay. See 26er Fat Bicycle Fork Carbon Quick Release 9 x 135mm UD Glossy Matt Tapered Tube | eBay

So far, so good. Just installed it a week ago. Crown race was uber tight on it but it went on. Only tiny flaw in the fork was someone's fingertip must've had clearcoat paint on it when they handled my fork since I can see a 1/8" x 1/4" fingerprint on the backside of the fork. NBD in my book but I suppose Sherlock Hemlock could trace it back to the culprit! ;-)


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> Same place as the other guys in this thread - China via eBay. See 26er Fat Bicycle Fork Carbon Quick Release 9 x 135mm UD Glossy Matt Tapered Tube | eBay
> 
> So far, so good. Just installed it a week ago. Crown race was uber tight on it but it went on. Only tiny flow in the fork was someone's fingertip must've had clearcoat paint on it when they handled my fork since I can see a 1/8" x 1/4" fingerprint on the backside of the fork. NBD in my book but I suppose Sherlock Hemlock could trace it back to the culprit! ;-)


Did you use the cane creek tapered headset adapter?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Did you use the cane creek tapered headset adapter?


Yes, Cane Creek part # BAA0085K. Cane Creek 40 Traditional Lower Headset Assembly 44/1.5


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Got some fat new Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 tires for my Boris x5. Their wonderful tires but the rear tires' outer lug contacts the chainstay every revolution due to a slight bend in the rim. Is there anyway I can increase the amount of space I have between the tire and the chainstay?


True the wheel...then dish the wheel...that is loosen the spoke nipples on the offending side and tighten the spoke nipples on the other side...go 1/2 turn at a revolution. I used to have to do this stuff on my old DH bikes to run 3 inch tires.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Is the stock fork really 470mm? I thought it was more like 445 (non suspension corrected).



mtmiller said:


> Fork A-C went from 470mm to 483mm; head tube angle from 70.0 to 69.3, trail from 77mm to 96mm. So the bike feels closer to something that is "slacker" with more trail like a Surly ICT or similar. I like the stability of the added trail and am willing to give up some steering quickness (tight trails annoy me anyway). So far so good... we'll see what more trail miles reveals.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

seat_boy said:


> Is the stock fork really 470mm? I thought it was more like 445 (non suspension corrected).


Yes, just measured it again to verify.


----------



## yzfvet (May 13, 2010)

I have the x9 lg - down to 31.75 ( w/flat pedals and 2 water bottle cages). Swapped for stock parts: Carver carbon fork, specialized bar, race face stem, Silverado wtb saddle, richey seat post,hope fatsno rear hub, fat b nimble 60 tpi tires, q tubes w/sealant, 1 x 10 w/one up narrow wide 30t on front.

Weight is good - I think I am done. With appx 1500 invested, I don't think I could find similar deal out there. About the same weight as a specialized fatboy with componenents I trust. The carver carbon fork really livened up this bike's feel. ( this saved 1.3 lbs alone over a salsa enabler fork)


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm at a toss up right now if I should keep my dolomite (acceptable parts on it now), get the X9 off bikeisland (doesn't have a fork so I can justify getting a carbon one) or if I should get the X5. the dolomite is grosley undersized for me (6'5"). If I go X5, I've got some brand new BB5 brakes, cockpit pieces, and I'm good with 9-speed. Saw the weight of the stock X5 bigadventure tires and it's not that bad (not great either), but don't know how well they ride in dirt. It sounds like almost everyone on here replaced their X5 tires with something better.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

The tires on all the Xs aren't worth much... you'd be replacing all of them if you're even semi-serious about fatbiking. Don't count on the value of the tires on any of them either... if you can sell them or trade them for beer money, take it and get something better. There are a lot of nice tire choices now for not too much money, and more are on the way.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

If it were me I'd jump on that black X9 for $549, put a fork on like you said, and then rather than spend some money on a freehub for that stock hub, put that $$ for the freehub into an inexpensive rear hub with cartridge bearings like an Origin8 or Salsa Mukluk. But that's just me... I lace my own wheels and that keeps the cost down.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

About how much clearance I have with the Kenda juggernaut 4.5 on the rear of the Boris x5. So no space at all.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

...while I'm on my stump  I'd also add that I really prefer the BB7s over the BB5s. I've had both, and every time I think I'll put up with the BB5s, I end up buying BB7s anyway... the ease of adjustability makes trailside tweaks so nice and easy.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have bb7 on my 29er and love em. It's just that I had an extra set of bb5 that have been sitting in the basement for a couple years. Of course, it goes back to already having 4 bikes in the garage. One more will get me in trouble.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

WalrusWrangler said:


> About how much clearance I have with the Kenda juggernaut 4.5 on the rear of the Boris x5. So no space at all.


I had the same problem with the Bulldozer in the rear of the X5.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

What is a better tire choice Big Fat Larry or H-Billie? Want it for a rear tire that has lots of grips on loose and hard pack conditions and doesn't have too much of a rolling resistance penalty.


----------



## usafjetmech (May 13, 2011)

I went with the H-Billie, has a lot of knobs but still an open tread pattern. I've only been out on them twice so far, I mostly ride on dry singletrack and gravel roads. Seems like a good tire, but I'm still a newbie to the fat bike...


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

Got a 120tpi surly BFL today. It will be my designated rear tire as its the only large volume tire that fits in a Boris x5 frame. 

First impressions are the tire is very nicely made. Even at low pressures the tire has low rolling resistance. Hope to get it on some loose dirt and hard pack and see how it runs.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Any winter riders going through lots of chains? 

I snapped #2 today which means I'm now on my third. 

I'm 250 lbs and ride hard, plus the bike rides outside the vehicle on highways a fair bit exposed to the elements. 

Given my size and the abuse this bike gets is this on par or am I missing something?


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Any winter riders going through lots of chains?
> 
> I snapped #2 today which means I'm now on my third.
> 
> ...


What did you replace the stock chain with?

I've commuted since September through the Ohio winter, around 1000 miles so far on the same chain. I am about 200lbs loaded up and push pretty hard. I've found that the chain picks up a lot of muck and can bind easily if not maintained. Finish Line Cross Country wet and regular cleaning has kept my chain quiet and in good shape.

I wore out the Lasco chain rings, though. I replaced them with a Race Face 30T narrow wide and it is working out great.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmiller said:


> View attachment 979109
> 
> 
> 29+ is alive and well on my Boris X7. Velocity Dually rims, Gravity (Innova) Vidar tires. ABout 5/8" clearance in the back... tons of clearance in the front. Lovin' the little bit of extra pedal clearance! Down under 30 pounds now... actually closer to 29 pounds... with that carbon fork.


Any clearance issues you know of with the stock fork in 29er mode? You mentioned the axle-race is longer on your carbon.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

n8b5150 said:


> What did you replace the stock chain with?


Yeah I should have mentioned, chain #2 was a used Shimano Ultegra from one of my other bikes. Have cleaned it as best I can and repinned it and so far so good. That said, looked at the chain ring and it's looking ugly lol....

EDIT - should note the local single track is just starting to be rideable. This was my first winter on a FB and I'm now doing 'summer style' riding on it. Sort of thought I'd be more excited about getting back onto the xc bike.

Since I've swapped some slightly higher end parts from the xc bike onto the FB I don't have the option to have both operational. Going to be a very hard decision on when to switch over. I'm figuring maybe another month on the fatty (probably building more muscle that way?) but who knows..


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

does the X7 and X9 come with a clutch derailure? If they're new, I'd expect they should, but knowing BD, maybe not.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

no.....but the clutch derailures are only useful when removing the rear wheels.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> no.....but the clutch derailures are only useful when removing the rear wheels.


Not true at all. Clutch derailleurs keep the chain tensioned at all times reducing chain slap, improving shifting and aiding in chain retention when used in 1x drivetrains.

Although my CX bike is 1x with ust a narrow wide ring and so is my son's fs bike and neither have dropped chains. I believe that the narrow wide chainring provide enough chain retention for most situations, the one cavet to that would be muddy conditions.

Also just a note that the SRAM clutch derailleur is the only one with the lock feature, the Shimano clutch derailleurs to not have the ability to lock the cage in place. Shimano's clutch can be turned off and on however.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

these are hardtails....you do not have suspension changing chain line up and down and the distance between the crank and cogstack is not changing....sooooo, they are not needed unless you are hammering down a rocky trail in your granny and the 11 cog, but if you are doing that, it might be better that your chain comes off.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> these are hardtails....you do not have suspension changing chain line up and down and the distance between the crank and cogstack is not changing....sooooo, they are not needed unless you are hammering down a rocky trail in your granny and the 11 cog, but if you are doing that, it might be better that your chain comes off.


Ah, 100% agree, with the stock configuration, running front derailleur, etc, absolutely agree that they are not needed.

I think I misunderstood your original point, it was actually that they are not useful on the Boris.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

MUSTCLIME said:


> sooooo, they are not needed unless you are hammering down a rocky trail in your granny and the 11 cog


which brings up my next question, are they long cage or medium cage? I was planning on going 1x or changing the 22T to a 26T and moving the crankset out some, so I might end up in the granny gear/11 cog. I would hardly ever use the 36T unless I was on road or extended downhill, and the midwest doesn't have long sections of downhill.

Also, will a 180 rotor fit in back? I heard a 180mm won't fit on the knockout frame, which also uses a 170mm rear axle spacing. I find it odd that they have a 180 rotor up front but not in back at this price point.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

watts888 said:


> which brings up my next question, are they long cage or medium cage? I was planning on going 1x or changing the 22T to a 26T and moving the crankset out some, so I might end up in the granny gear/11 cog. I would hardly ever use the 36T unless I was on road or extended downhill, and the midwest doesn't have long sections of downhill.
> 
> Also, will a 180 rotor fit in back? I heard a 180mm won't fit on the knockout frame, which also uses a 170mm rear axle spacing. I find it odd that they have a 180 rotor up front but not in back at this price point.


At the price point of being one of the cheapest fat bikes on the market? I am going to go out a short limb and say that there really is no need for a 180mm rear rotor as most the braking is in the front. A $3000 Salsa Mukluk does not even have a 180mm rear rotor. I am running 180f and 160r and have all the braking power I need and I weight 198 pounds.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

watts888 said:


> which brings up my next question, are they long cage or medium cage? I was planning on going 1x or changing the 22T to a 26T and moving the crankset out some, so I might end up in the granny gear/11 cog. I would hardly ever use the 36T unless I was on road or extended downhill, and the midwest doesn't have long sections of downhill.
> 
> Also, will a 180 rotor fit in back? I heard a 180mm won't fit on the knockout frame, which also uses a 170mm rear axle spacing. I find it odd that they have a 180 rotor up front but not in back at this price point.


You into mad skidding? No hills = no need for big brakes....if you have no hills, loose the front derailer. My current set up is with a wolf tooth 42 with a 28 in the front...that 28 is going to a 30 now the snow is gone...only problem is I need a longer chain for the 30 tooth and I have not had time to get a new one


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

MUSTCLIME said:


> You into mad skidding? No hills = no need for big brakes....if you have no hills, loose the front derailer. My current set up is with a wolf tooth 42 with a 28 in the front...that 28 is going to a 30 now the snow is gone...only problem is I need a longer chain for the 30 tooth and I have not had time to get a new one


How is the Wolf Teeth 42T? Did you have to lose a low gear?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> You into mad skidding? No hills = no need for big brakes....if you have no hills, loose the front derailer. My current set up is with a wolf tooth 42 with a 28 in the front...that 28 is going to a 30 now the snow is gone...only problem is I need a longer chain for the 30 tooth and I have not had time to get a new one


My setup as well. WT 42T and 3ot front. I live in the midwest so there are no massive hills. I kept a 22t on that I move manually for deep snow.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

WalrusWrangler said:


> How is the Wolf Teeth 42T? Did you have to lose a low gear?


With the WT you remove either the 15t or 17t cog. You can roll like that (I removed the 15t, but shifting from the 13 to 17 is less than smooth). Or you can remove both the 15 and 17 and get a 16t to even out the gearing. That is my next change.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Yea,I lost the 17.....no big deal...the 28 tooth was a xt granny....steel ftw, got it for free because it was a takeoff at the lbs....


----------



## mmarino (Mar 28, 2015)

*29er MTB wheel set on a Boris*

Has anyone tried the Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset, changed the cog set from 9 to 10 speed and slap it on a Boris X series? Looking at the specs, it should work as the 9/10 cog sets are typically interchangeable

On Sale Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset 29in up to 40% off


----------



## jhammer221 (Feb 17, 2008)

mmarino said:


> Has anyone tried the Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset, changed the cog set from 9 to 10 speed and slap it on a Boris X series? Looking at the specs, it should work as the 9/10 cog sets are typically interchangeable
> 
> On Sale Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset 29in up to 40% off


I also wonder this. Anyone chime in?


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I definitely found the limits of the Vee 8's today. I never actually hit the ground, but I did a few awkward dances catching myself as the bike slid out from under me. I am trying to hold out for Planet X to start stocking On One floaters in the U.S. but I might not make it.


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

blkangel said:


> With the WT you remove either the 15t or 17t cog. You can roll like that (I removed the 15t, but shifting from the 13 to 17 is less than smooth). Or you can remove both the 15 and 17 and get a 16t to even out the gearing. That is my next change.


Do you have a picture of your cassette?


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

Beicster said:


> I definitely found the limits of the Vee 8's today. I never actually hit the ground, but I did a few awkward dances catching myself as the bike slid out from under me. I am trying to hold out for Planet X to start stocking On One floaters in the U.S. but I might not make it.


Floaters are a good tire to wait for. I personally went with a Surly bud it the front and BFL in the rear. Absolutely amazing combo. There is so much grip, I love it


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's an X9 cassette with a 15 tooth removed and a 42 tooth slapped on the rear. If that's the image you were looking for Walrus.

Here it is mounted, you can see the gap of the missing 15 better:


----------



## WalrusWrangler (Feb 27, 2015)

WSUPolar said:


> View attachment 982166
> 
> 
> Here's an X9 cassette with a 15 tooth removed and a 42 tooth slapped on the rear. If that's the image you were looking for Walrus.


Thanks that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

... Dearest iPhone. Stop sucking at picture posting!


Also; I run a Bud up front and a Floater rear, Epic Traction.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

WalrusWrangler said:


> Floaters are a good tire to wait for. I personally went with a Surly bud it the front and BFL in the rear. Absolutely amazing combo. There is so much grip, I love it


I exchanged a few emails with Planet X customer service a couple of weeks ago and according to them the plan is to stock the tires. They weren't sure when. Everyone raves about them but when you add the cost of shipping from the UK, they get more expensive.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

WSUPolar said:


> ... Dearest iPhone. Stop sucking at picture posting!


Excelent


----------



## KodiakBear (Feb 6, 2010)

Alright, after some mods and a few rides i can talk about this beast.

Changed all the cables to jags. World of a difference shifting, not a whole lot braking. I'll have to sand the rotors and change out the front pads, because the bb7s arent working well up front. Great feel, just no power. Rear works great.

Tried going tubeless, but q tubes are sold out everywhere and the next best things were too small. The tires are great at 20 psig...which negates any squish advantage over my rigid 29er. Anything lower and the self steer kicks in, which i only really notice on straight, flat trails. I want a floater up front, but i'll probably have to make due for a while.

I use xt hubs on my two other bikes, so # of poc's is not a huge concern for me, but these are just ridiculous. I'll have to search here to see what freebodies are compatable. Really takes away from the ride and makes the thing clunky IMO.

All the trails i ride are rooty, sandy, and muddy. This thing is a beastmaster when it comes to mud and sand, but until i get a better tire set up my rigid steel 29er (tubeless, 2.25) is more comfy on the roots. Was expecting more cushion, but i know it'll come with tubeless/better tires.

Stripped a crank arm after putting the platforms back on for a friend. That's what i get for not checking my trash. Nothin a heli coil couldnt fix.

Cornering...this thing is awesome. The traction is unreal even with the mission commands. On straights much ass is hauled, and the momentum is a great. The fun factor greatly outweighs the issues i have!

Also put a Soma Clarence bar on since this photo. Great.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

KodiakBear said:


> View attachment 982255
> 
> 
> Also put a Soma Clarence bar on since this photo. Great.


Your bike looks great. I thought about the Green X9 but ultimately decided on the Orange X7.

I love my Soma Clarence. I put mine on my X7 a couple of weekends ago but I did not have a chance to take it out until yesterday. It really improved the ride for me.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone riding a 15" boris who is 5'-4" or less? I'm wondering if it would stretch me out too much; I'm 5'-4" with 29" inseam. currently riding a older '04 stumpy fsr small with a theoretical top tube of 21.7". the boris 15" is 2" longer. thanks for any insight.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

csf said:


> anyone riding a 15" boris who is 5'-4" or less? I'm wondering if it would stretch me out too much; I'm 5'-4" with 29" inseam. currently riding a older '04 stumpy fsr small with a theoretical top tube of 21.7". the boris 15" is 2" longer. thanks for any insight.


My wife is 5' 1 1/2". 26" inseam. Works for her well. We also replaced with an Origin 8 riser stem and Metropolis 45 degree sweep handlebars. Also works for me at 5' 9" short arms and a 30" inseam and a 400mm thudbuster extended fully. I'd say you'd be happy.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's some pictures.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks Bumpyride!


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

csf said:


> anyone riding a 15" boris who is 5'-4" or less? I'm wondering if it would stretch me out too much; I'm 5'-4" with 29" inseam. currently riding a older '04 stumpy fsr small with a theoretical top tube of 21.7". the boris 15" is 2" longer. thanks for any insight.


My 4' 6 " 7 year old 2nd grader is riding a 15" Boris X7. He doesn't event meet the minimum requirements to stop using a booster car seat, and he's ok on this. By winter, he'll be riding groomed snow on it, and already riding dirt and gravel trails and non technical singletrack.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

watts888 said:


> Any clearance issues you know of with the stock fork in 29er mode? You mentioned the axle-race is longer on your carbon.


Sorry for the delay. 29+ tires clear the stock fork easily also. I actually tried 29+ on my bike before I got the carbon fork.

Carbon fork is holding up beautifully, by the way. No issues. I don't do big drops, but manuals over little drops, rocky trail sections, rooty east coast crap, etc. have been no problem even with my 220 pound lard arss in the saddle.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good to hear. I'm rocking 240lbs and will probably have similar terrain. No drops more than 6", but lots of rocks and roots. Now I just need to find someone to buy my dolomite. It has to go before I can get the X9.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

csf said:


> anyone riding a 15" boris who is 5'-4" or less? I'm wondering if it would stretch me out too much; I'm 5'-4" with 29" inseam.


I'm 5'4" with a 29" inseam as well and I love my boris x5. 
It's become my go to bike since the day he was built. 
To dial in the fit and make it more like the cockpit of my other bikes we replaced the stem with a shorter one (Raceface turbine 60) and the crank with one that had shorter crank arms (my X5 came with 175 crank arms and my knees prefer 170's). We also went with a 3/4 rise on the bar (raceface next carbon) for more comfort. 
I LOVE my Boris!!! With each upgrade he gets better! He's at the "doc's" now getting his long awaited Carter Carbon fork installed and his new wheelset are being built as I type (marge lites on hope hubs). 
Can't wait!!!

p.s... My husband reminded me (again) another factor in fitting Boris to me was the seatpost... the one that came with him was rear offset ... so we upgraded the seatpost to a Raceface Chester that has a zero offset.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the helpful info everyone!


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there a comprehensive list of part weights for the X9 in this thread or elsewhere? This thread has gotten to big it's hard find that info. 

I'm mostly looking for the best bang-for-the-buck items to replace for weights savings.

Thanks.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Biggest weight savings will come from the wheelset as the rims and hubs are heavy. While expensive that will get you the biggest weight gain. The rims are just under 1000 grams each and the hubs are much heavier than you would expect. Front hub is 84 grams heavier than a hope. I expect the rear hub to be 100 grams of so heavier than a Hope. That is where the bulk of the weight is. 

Remove the thick grey rim strips (80 grams each) and get some Q Tubes tubes to replace the stock tubes (about 150 grams each in weight savings).

The seatpost and seat are heavy as well. Stem and bars while cheap Kalloy brand are not heavy at all.

Depending on where you ride you could go 1x for your drivetrain and probably save 1.5 pounds.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

kwabbott said:


> Is there a comprehensive list of part weights for the X9 in this thread or elsewhere? This thread has gotten to big it's hard find that info.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for the best bang-for-the-buck items to replace for weights savings.
> 
> Thanks.


wheels save the most but cost the most....as a result I have changed just about everything but the wheels and the head set....seat ,seatpost, stem,bars, brakes,crank and bb, peddles, chain, went to a 1X10....back hubs are crap, just a matter of time, thats my next step....I am running a bluto but if I wasn't a good carbon fork will loose close to 2 lbs. The steel fork is only good for beating members of GOP, nothing more....


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

kwabbott said:


> Is there a comprehensive list of part weights for the X9 in this thread or elsewhere? This thread has gotten to big it's hard find that info.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for the best bang-for-the-buck items to replace for weights savings.
> 
> Thanks.


My buddy did a rather comprehensive weight report for the  Boris X9 Bluto in this thread. He went into a LOT of detail.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> wheels save the most but cost the most....as a result I have changed just about everything but the wheels and the head set....seat ,seatpost, stem,bars, brakes,crank and bb, peddles, chain, went to a 1X10....back hubs are crap, just a matter of time, thats my next step....I am running a bluto but if I wasn't a good carbon fork will loose close to 2 lbs. The steel fork is only good for beating members of GOP, nothing more....


Ah cannot believe that I forgot to mention the fork. The wheels and the fork are the heaviest things. I was going to go carbon but found a great deal on a Salsa Beargrease aluminum fork. It weights only a little more than the Carver at 724 grams versus the Carvers 570 grams. That is just 1/3 of a pound more than a carbon fork. But of course I had to lace in a new hub because the hub is rear spaced. So got a rear spaced Hope and will be changing out the rear hub this fall.

The current weight of my X5 bike is 31.7 pounds. But I have changed everything except the rear wheel and the front rim. Everything else has been replaced and I went 1x10.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

et


blkangel said:


> Ah cannot believe that I forgot to mention the fork.


I was waiting for this. Good old Homer Simpson moment.

31lbs is respectable once you consider the additional weight of the tires, tubes and rims. Probably 1.5 to 2 times as much as a normal bikes wheels. Still seems there is something else in there that has a disproportionate weight when you consider a 29er with a rigid fork is easily under 29lbs.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

watts888 said:


> I was waiting for this. Good old Homer Simpson moment.
> 
> 31lbs is respectable once you consider the additional weight of the tires, tubes and rims. Probably 1.5 to 2 times as much as a normal bike. Still seems there is something else in there that has a disproportionate weight when you consider a 29er with a rigid fork is easily under 29lbs.


Yea it is the wheels and tires. Compare them to a 29er tire. Or my 29er wheels and tires. The Panaracer B Nimbles I have (wire bead version) are not terribly heavy for fat bike tires at 1400 grams each. Compare that to the Maxxis Ikons I am running on my 29er that weight 540 grams each. So just in tires that is 3.8 pounds more than than my 29er, just in tires. And my fat bike rims (Weinmanns) weight more than 2x more than my Stan's Arch rims. All the weight really is in the rims and tires. Other than than that the bikes are pretty standard.

Once you take the rims and tires out of the equation it is on par with standard bikes in regards to weight.

And yea my full suspension 29er Redline D880 weighs less than 29 pounds as well.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Whoo hoo!!! My Boris lost 4 pounds with the Carter carbon fork and new Marge lite/Hope hub wheel set!!! Weight as of today 30.14 pounds by the scale at LBS.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> Whoo hoo!!! My Boris lost 4 pounds with the Carter carbon fork and new Marge lite/Hope hub wheel set!!! Weight as of today 30.14 pounds by the scale at LBS.


That's a nice weight! I have upgraded to the same rims and they have taken a handful of aggressive rides in stride.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I am now very impressed by my Boris. It's ability to handle rocky, technical, New England terrain in a very composed and confident way was unexpected, and has led to the Boris becoming my first choice at this point in the season.

Currently under 31lbs as pictured. Probably not making any more changes (unless I find a screaming deal on a carbon fork).

Sorry, pic is not the best.


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got a new Sarma Hoboy carbon fork for my Boris X7 about a week ago, and was finally able to take it out for a ride last night. Saved me about 2 pounds over the steel fork, but the biggest difference was definitely in the handling. This bike goes exactly where you point it now, so the handling feels fantastic. I also finally experienced why people love riding fat bikes year-round. This thing feels like a runaway train on the downhills and the grip allows me to climb hills I normally don't make on my Orbea because of loose ground.

I'm down to 32.2 pounds (with pedals) per the bathroom scale after my changes:

- Sarma Hoboy carbon fork
- remove heavy strip, switch to Q-tubes
- Fat-b-Nimble 120tpi tires
- removed front derailleur, shifter, and replaced two chainrings with one 32t raceface ring
- different saddle, stem, bars, and grips


----------



## kwabbott (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice!

For starters I think I'm going to get the Fat B Nimbles and replace the tubes. Are the 26 x 2.4-2.7 Q Tubes still the best ones for this application? Also, several posts mention the rim strips. Is this the green color I see coming through the holes drilled into the rims? If removed does it need to be replaced with something?

Finally, can any recommend a good value replacement seat post? I'm at 235 lbs so nothing superlight.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless you want to go carbon or get a weight weenie alloy or titanium seatpost. no need to change it up. I still have their stock seaposts on most of my bikes. Unless you're looking for a seatpost with different offset or adjustment capability, the stock seatpost isn't bad.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Seat post is about twice as heavy as it needs to be.....I also like one with a little setback( the stock X9 has no offset). The stock seat posts, bars, and stems are made heavy and cheap. They are places where the guys that are specking the bike can save money because there are buyers that think they are unimportant. You ever do a clean up on the bike, pull the parts off and throw them on a scale, good parts will cut that weight in half and improve the ride of the bike. It was a real eyeopener for me to replace the stock bars with a good set of easton carbon, carbon really cuts down the vibration coming up through your hands. jmo


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

kwabbott said:


> Is there a comprehensive list of part weights for the X9 in this thread or elsewhere? This thread has gotten to big it's hard find that info.
> 
> I'm mostly looking for the best bang-for-the-buck items to replace for weights savings.
> 
> Thanks.


Here's the most comprehensive list I've ever run into. Keep in mind it's for an X5... ymmv depending on X5/7/9 and frame size.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/boris-report-927998-14.html#post11478068


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

antonio said:


> Currently under 31lbs as pictured. Probably not making any more changes


So what changes did you do? It looks like you still have the stock fork on there. 31lbs with the stock fork is definately unexpected.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I made a few.

Ebay: 
Wheels --> Marge Lites w/ Salsa Mukluk 2 hubs (used)
Brakes --> Shimano Deore M615 Hydros (used)
Handlebars --> Easton Haven Carbon (new)
Tubes --> Front 26 X 2.4 Q Tube / Rear 24" tube for split-tube tubeless 
Rear Derailleur --> X9 9 Speed (used) (only because the original was smashed on a technical trail)

Bikebling.com (w/ discount code):
Tires --> H-Billies

Parts bin:
Seatpost --> Ritchey Pro 27.2 (shim from eBay)
Stem --> Truvativ Team 70mm x 5
Grips --> Oury Grips
Front Rotor --> Hayes V Cut 180mm
Saddle --> WTB Devo ti
Cassette --> XT M770 11-34 9sp
Pedals --> Crank Bros. Eggbeaters SS

plus an REI Novara bottle cage


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

antonio said:


> I made a few.
> 
> Ebay:
> Wheels --> Marge Lites w/ Salsa Mukluk 2 hubs (used)
> ...


Quite Impressive!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. I was able to sell or reuse the original X5 parts (with the exception of the seatpost, which is now in the parts bin). 

I spent over $1100 total (including the profit from the parts I sold). Didn't mean to spend that much, but that upgraditis bug is hard to cure.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

ignition16 said:


> ...
> - removed front derailleur, shifter, and replaced two chainrings with one 32t raceface ring


Thinking about doing this myself. Details?

Are you running 9 or 10 speed? Clutch derailleur? Any chain retention system up front? NW ring? What are your trails like, and are you happy with the 32t?

Thanks!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

antonio said:


> Thanks. I was able to sell or reuse the original X5 parts (with the exception of the seatpost, which is now in the parts bin).
> 
> I spent over $1100 total (including the profit from the parts I sold). Didn't mean to spend that much, but that upgraditis bug is hard to cure.


I hear you. I was supposed to just put tires on my X5 and then within a couple of rides I had switched everything but the rear wheel and front rim. Total cost spent with selling off parts I did not need is $1192 but that includes a Salsa Beargrease fork, Hope front hub Raceface crank, 1x drivetrain and Wolf Tooth 42T along with a Deore Clutch derailleur. It got out of hand quickly but is so much fun.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I am running a X9 with a 42 and just the plane X9 derailer...front ring is a 26.....been ridding for months with not one drop. Hard tails do not need clutch derailers imo. Those are for full squish bikes that have changing chain lines from suspension movement....


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

All you guys hung up on weight crack me up. I'll take the extra weight of the Bluto and Cane Creek suspension seat post all day everyday vs saving a pound and being rigid front/rear.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Cody01 said:


> All you guys hung up on weight crack me up...


Really? You ride a thudbuster!?!?!

Glad we could bring a smile to your face!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

MUSTCLIME said:


> I am running a X9 with a 42 and just the plane X9 derailer...front ring is a 26...


Is 42 your cog on the cassette? 10 speed? Where do you ride, and do you have lots of sustained climbs?

I've been running 1x on my bikes for a few years now, and know that with a 28 front and a 34 rear on a 29er I can clear all the "climbs" I have in my local trails. I'm just not sure if a 28/34 would also work on the fat bike.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I plan to install a 40T or 42T cog on my Boris X5. 

Did my rear derailleur (9 speed) will work if I put the cog without removing any gear?

I know that I will have to change the shifter and the chain.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

No that will not work. The spacing is different from 9 speed to 10 speed, 10 speed has narrower spacing so it would never shift correctly. The cog will not even for on the cassette because of 9 speeds wider spacing.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks fot the quick answer.

Did the cog will work with the 9 speed if a remove one gear (15 or 17)?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Thanks fot the quick answer.
> 
> Did the cog will work with the 9 speed if a remove one gear (15 or 17)?


Will it work with a 9 speed if you remove one cog. I don't think so, at least I have never heard of it working but I suppose if you could get the cog spaced out correctly to 9 sped spacing (the cog is 10 speed spaced) it may work but ONLY if you had a 12-36 9 speed cassette. The 42t is made specifically to shifter from a 36t cog.

You are better off just leaving your FD on or upgrading to a 10 speed drivetrain.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

If any of you fine folks who switched out the saddle on your Boris is looking to get rid of it for cheap, let me know.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Mine is still in the parts bin, you can have it if you want it ...


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

GrandmaRedlocks said:


> If mine is still in the parts bin you can have it...


Thanks. I have been a Brooks B17 exclusive guy for years and was quite surprised to find this one comfortable. I figured it would be the first thing I switched out.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a good place to find a tutorial on removing these cranks? I am thinking about going to 1X and I don't want to screw anything up. This is my first bike that does not have a square taper BB.

Edit-never mind. Found a great tutorial by treefortbikes.com on YouTube. That looks easy. I just assumed it must be more difficult.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah! pm me and I'll get it on its way to you...


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cody01 said:


> All you guys hung up on weight crack me up. I'll take the extra weight of the Bluto and Cane Creek suspension seat post all day everyday vs saving a pound and being rigid front/rear.


All you guys with your suspension forks and fancy seatposts crack me up. It's a fatbike. The tires are the suspension.

See what I did there?


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

jeffw-13 said:


> All you guys with your suspension forks and fancy seatposts crack me up. It's a fatbike. The tires are the suspension.
> 
> See what I did there?


They used to say the same thing back when 2.1 tires where huge....who needs suspension? People that ride crazy rocky trails like we have in north NJ. Who wants to let tire air pressure set your speed?


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Starting to think the top tube is too short on these things.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Starting to think the top tube is too short on these things.


Why?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Starting to think the top tube is too short on these things.


Yeah, why? It's a number they publish so it's known ahead of time. I actually bought one of these because the top tube was the right longer length I like. I don't like bikes with short ETTs. I have 4 29ers and 1 fat bike and all ETTs are very close.


----------



## lyleberry (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah the ETT on both my Med Sturgis and the Med Boris I had for a while were both pretty close to the ETT on both my size L Giant 29ers- especially with a Bluto or other longer A2C suspension fork ( which tips the seat post angle back more. ) I rode a L KHS and thought it was too stretched out... and least for a trail bike.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I often think bikes should be sized by ETT first and foremost. IMO, everything else is secondary to that dimension.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

mtmiller said:


> I often think bikes should be sized by ETT first and foremost. IMO, everything else is secondary to that dimension.


Wheel size is more important. Just saying. Go ride your fat bike!


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

I usually ride a medium (17in.) frame, but the small boris fits fine. I did have to get a 400mm seatpost though, the seat tube was too short.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I purchased the Boris X5 a few months ago, wanted the X7 but it wasn’t available in my size (17 inch) at that time, I noticed the main difference being Sram X5 9 speed over Sram X7 10. I had one problem with the shipping damaged rear derailleur hanger, contacted bikes direct and received a new rear derailleur hanger next day. This was my first time buying a bike online. Mail order bike always concerned me, mainly getting the size right along with not being able to test ride and customer service. All my concerns are long gone, the size fits me perfect (17 inch), customer service was excellent… Buying from bikes direct was great … Highly recommend them, I have already recommended to a few friends that have already purchased. 

I upgraded the handlebars, stem, tires (Panaracer Fat B nimble) and chain. I love this bike even more, Best bike I’ve ever owned and have owned, and I have owned several… But now I’m wanting (emphasize want, not need) to upgrade to a Motobecane Sturgis or NightTrain.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

How are you liking the fat b nimbles? Been thinking about those.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

Beicster said:


> How are you liking the fat b nimbles? Been thinking about those.


I like the tires, I reversed the direction in the rear to get better traction, but then again anything was better than the stock tires. Stock tires had very little tread, great for road riding.


----------



## freebird_78 (May 1, 2015)

mmarino said:


> Has anyone tried the Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset, changed the cog set from 9 to 10 speed and slap it on a Boris X series? Looking at the specs, it should work as the 9/10 cog sets are typically interchangeable
> 
> On Sale Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset 29in up to 40% off


I JUST got my X7 in yesterday along with my set of Fattie Slims. Everything looks like it's gonna work. Have a 180mm brake and a 10spd cassette in route, but minus that, they bolt in just fine. Assuming the 10spd cassette is a drop-in in place of the 9sp as seems to be the case from reading here, I'll have a set of summer 29s for $150. Can't complain about that.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

Quoted from another member "The bike is never to heavy, you are just to WEAK!"

Should be "too" not "to".... just saying


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

mtmiller said:


> Yeah, why? It's a number they publish so it's known ahead of time. I actually bought one of these because the top tube was the right longer length I like.


Same here. Im 6'3" and mine is plenty long enough.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

jeffw-13 said:


> Im 6'3" and mine is plenty long enough.


......


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Beicster said:


> How are you liking the fat b nimbles? Been thinking about those.


I've got a pair of the folding FBNs on 60mm wide Origin8 rims. I use this combo for summer fatting. On these narrower rims, the FBNs are only 3-1/2" wide. Obviously they'd be wider on the stock 80mm rims, but I think they'd still fall short of 4". The tread, width, and weight seem to make for a great summer tire. Reversing the rear would help traction a little.

I also have a 29+ wheelset that uses the same Origin8 hubs. I really like the fact that I can just take one wheelset off and slap the other one on without dealing with brake caliper realignment etc. And don't ask me which wheel/tire combo I like better for summer... I don't know!


----------



## Meek (Sep 11, 2005)

Quick question:
I'm considering a Boris the Evil Brut in Large. I have 13/47(48) shoes. Will I heelstrike the chainstays? Thanks.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I know that the Evil Brute is bigger than the regular Boris but I have not had any trouble with the Boris and I have the same size as you. I even wear work boots on most of my rides and it has not been an issue.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

Today in Williamsburg VA. Im on my Boris, my daughter is riding our Gravity Bullsesy.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Just a quick note. There was a lot of chatter a while ago about derailleur hangers being soft. Well, I'm here to say that I've never seen softer hangers. I noticed some odd shifting on my X7 and always wondered why the RD screws were oddly adjusted (L screw out real far). Finally checked it with my Park RD hanger tool. Wow was it out of whack. About an inch in the worst direction. RD hanger was VERY easy to bend into place. While I agree they should be easily bent or broken, I'm here to agree that the RD hangers are softer than any I've ever seen and I'm glad I carry a spare. Holy cow.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

is the soft hanger on the first edition of horizontal drop outs, or on the newer derailure hangers?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a newer model X7 - only a few months old - no horizontal drops.


----------



## 5 String (Apr 13, 2015)

FYI: My Boris X9 (April 2015) uses a 30.4 mm seat post, NOT 31.6 as stated on spec sheet.

eta: Large Silver


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

5 String said:


> FYI: My Boris X9 (April 2015) uses a 30.4 mm seat post, NOT 31.6 as stated on spec sheet.


Thanks for posting this for clarification.

My Boris 15" X9 2014 seat post is a true 31.6 for those that are able to pick a 2014 model. The Thudbuster Long Throw has been a game changer. Never thought it would do as much as it does. Changed riding positions considerably. Also am using every bit of the 400mm post up to the minimum line.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

FYI, As far as I know, they all have 31.4...I am using a 31.6 shim with a 27.2 post...fits fine.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey all, any confirmation on what hubs we have?.... 2014 x9
Free hub is going and it's not rebuildable. No markings... So if I can figure out the brand I can likely get the part. Have heard novatech and possibly origin 8....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

MUSTCLIME said:


> FYI, As far as I know, they all have 31.4...I am using a 31.6 shim with a 27.2 post...fits fine.


Wrong; as far as recently shipped Boris frames.

The whole shipment of Boris X9 FS (Bluto) came with 30.4

It seems that the newly shipped frames are all 30.4, I am assuming these are frames with the tapered head tube - this may be the differentiator.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Hey all, any confirmation on what hubs we have?.... 2014 x9
> Free hub is going and it's not rebuildable. No markings... So if I can figure out the brand I can likely get the part. Have heard novatech and possibly origin 8....
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I'd have to double check, but I thought my X7 hubs were stamped 'Quando"


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Would be appreciated...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## freebird_78 (May 1, 2015)

DeuceWheeler said:


> I'd have to double check, but I thought my X7 hubs were stamped 'Quando"


My X7s are not stamped "Quando", but my Fattie Slims are, and they look absolutely identical. I am 100% certain they are Quando.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone replaced bottom bracket cups and/or bearings yet? Just curious if anyone has found compatible bearings... or whatever...


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

The SRAM GXP cups that came with my X9 FS started grinding after 100 miles. I pulled the cups and liberally greased the bearings, and they've been running smooth since.

Standard threaded BSA BB, any cups will designed for it will fit.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I read that the SRAM GXP cups work for both the SRAM crankset on the X9 (as expected), and also with the non SRAM setup from the X7 and X5. I think you just needed to re-use the plastic tube inside the bottom bracket.


----------



## Meek (Sep 11, 2005)

Tried to order my bike...
SOLD OUT. 
Guess I'll get a Lurch.



Meek said:


> Quick question:
> I'm considering a Boris the Evil Brut in Large. I have 13/47(48) shoes. Will I heelstrike the chainstays? Thanks.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Meek said:


> Tried to order my bike...
> SOLD OUT.
> Guess I'll get a Lurch.


Check out BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping you might be able to snag one with some scratches for a lot less.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Anybody with the first edition boris (horizontal dropouts) have any major problems that have come up?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Nothing to speak of. Derailleur was the biggee. I've replaced other parts as well but that's primarily due to my riding skill. (Or more precisely lack there of)


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Anybody with the first edition boris (horizontal dropouts) have any major problems that have come up?


Aside from improvements that aren't critically important (with the exception of tires) the bike has been perfect. Nothing has broken, upgrades were more for fit (that's going to happen on any bike) than anything else, and lightening up the bike.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Just a hello from a newbie!

Glad I found this forum, and thread. After the requisite jones'n for a bicycle.... and thinking fat might be right for me (for some unknown, and probably all wrong reason), I pulled the trigger on a Boris X7 - because it was in stock in my 19" frame size.

Most of my riding will be on well established trails (tops of levee banks) and on the beach at Daytona, and around town here where the road conditions range from pavement to sandy intersections to dirt roads.

I'm not a stranger to pulling wrenches, looking forward to doing my own teardown before assembly!

Thats about it. Just wanted to check in, say hi and say thanks for all the great info here. Bike should be here in a few....so its kid at Christmas time for me.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

You are going to love it. I have a 21" X7 and have been very happy. Unless you just love wrenching, you may not need to tear it down. I put new cables on because I switched to a new bar (no problem with the stock item other than preference) and pulled the white rim strips out to put the blue ones in. Other than that, I have not HAD to do anything to mine. I have played with the brakes but that was because I just felt like it and this is my first bike with discs.

Have fun.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Just a hello from a newbie!
> 
> Welcome. You'll like you bike. Great info on this thread and some guys that will be glad to help you out, if you need it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Good evening Boris Riders, Last evening I managed to hook a stump with the drive side pedal on my Boris The Brut Sprung, bending the crank arm and stripping most of the threads that hold the pedal to the arm. And I took a nice short flight over the handlebars arriving at my destination a short time later...the ground. The SAMOX crankset is shot and will have to be replaced. We all know that the Boris the Brut series has a 196mm rear end width, a 100mm Bottom Bracket, and a 120mm Spline/axle offset by 2 10mm spacers on either side of the BB. That makes it a bit hard to find a viable crankset for this bike. SRAM recommends I use a Truvativ X9 Fat MTB 2x10 Crankset GXP 36/22T with 175mm arms. Has anyone here used this crankset? 

RaceFace suggested the 190 series Turbine crank with the F10002 Spider, a 100mm BB set and 36/22 Chainrings. 

My question is if any of you here have replaced the crankset on your Boris the Brut series bike and if so what did you use?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have the X9 crank on my Boris but its 170mm rear spacing. Not sure how it would work with 196


----------



## mmarino (Mar 28, 2015)

I pulled the trigger and bought a set of Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset. The wheelset works great on a Boris X7 however, you need to make two changes: Change the cog set to a 10 speed, I used a SRAM PG 1070 (11x36), and the front rotor needs to be changed to a 180mm (comes with a 160mm). I just happen have both the cog set and rotor in my used parts bin&#8230;

Comments about the wheels
1) The wheels are 100% complete, other than the changes no additional components required. (however, my set was shipped with a wrong front skewer size) 
2) The wheels are heavy and low quality, equal to a Walmart special, but again what do you expect for a complete wheels set for $99&#8230;
3) The spoke count is 36
4) I found this odd, the air valve is a Schrader not a Presta
5) They are two type of tires available, Hybrid/Slicks or Knobby. Here are the Links but unfortunately both are sold out however, they are offering a 5% discount if you place an order.
On Sale Framed Fattie Slims 29" x 2" Hybrid/Slicks Wheel Set up to 40% off
On Sale Framed Fattie Slims Trail Bike Wheelset 29in up to 40% off


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I removed the front deraileur on my Boris X7 and installed Raceface 30t wide narrow chainring. I have a BBG bashguard on the way as well.
i also installed the one up components 42t and 16t rear cogs. 
It was all really easy to install and works great so far. Haven't had a chance to trail test it due to rain, but was able to climb the hill on the street and it shifted perfectly. 
Pics to come soon, when the rain stops.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Unsure why anyone would want skinny tires on a fat bike...but what ever, I am running 26-42 as my low gear...kinda a must with the rock fields and hills I climb. This ratio matches the stock 22-36 on the stock x9. MY chain is maxed out, I would guess that if you want to run a 30-42, you will need a longer chain.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

I run 32 front to 42 rear on my X9 FS and the stock chain was the perfect length, as per the measurements WolfsTooth gives, didn't have to add or remove a single link.

Still climbs like a goat.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Mmmmm must be a production thing.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

No clue, it works as it currently is with the stock chain.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Last week I managed to crash my Boris the Brut Sprung on a stump bending the drive side crank arm and stripping the pedal out of the crank arm as well. The Crankset is a total loss and has to be replaced.

After several emails requesting information on a suitable replacement crankset (not a free one or even one from Bikes Direct) ALL I asked for was the name of a manufacturer or a sku/part number... this is the response I got from the hard working "Customer Service" department at Bikes Direct,

*Hello again, 
I do not currently have that crank available but if you can figure out which raceface crank will work I may be able to get you the crank at cost.
Please let me know.
Best regards,
Larry @ Bikes Direct*

I am so impressed with the level of service I received on this one from Larry, I wonder how he even manages to get out of bed in the morning, the effort is just soooo considerable. Well, I'm on my own and so are you my friends if you are a Boris owner. But that's OK at least I can drag my carcass out of bed....and I found an answer on my own. To tell the truth I really had low expectations going in and would have been really impressed if Larry had replied more like this:

*" I have located a crankset that will fit your needs, it is the:

RaceFace 190 Turbine Crankset # CK14TUR190A175BLK, You will need to order the Bottom Bracket Bearing set # BBBSA10030B6 along with Spider F10002, and to make sure you can install it when it arrives you should order the BB removal tool D30146.

Thank you for buying from Bikes Direct and it was a pleasure to help you today.
Please feel free to contact us with any additional questions and we will be happy to promptly respond"*

I have submitted a request to Bikes Direct that they send me Larry's paycheck for this week.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Replaced front wheel of the Boris X9 Weinmann HL80 with Sun Ringle Mulefut with Sun Ringle Rim Strip. Used same tube (I know) and tire weighed both complete with rotor.

Weinmann HL 80 130.1 Oz. 3688 grams

SunRingle Mulefut 121.1 Oz. 3433 gramas 9 Oz or 255 grams less

Next off is running them on trails to see how they perform and then trying tubeless, although getting the Larrys 3.8 on was a bugger.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Glad we talked about drivetrain.... made me check my chain. We're at .75, still a bit off from 1, so new chain ordered.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Fatboy Jim said:


> View attachment 987974
> 
> Last week I managed to crash my Boris the Brut Sprung on a stump bending the drive side crank arm and stripping the pedal out of the crank arm as well. The Crankset is a total loss and has to be replaced.
> 
> ...


The BORIS uses a standard fatbike crankset. Get any 100mm spindle (also called Fat Bike Crankset) of your choose and the corresponding bottom bracket if the crank does not come with a bottom bracket. Best bets would be the 100mm Race Face Ride or the 100mm SRAM X5.

Oops wish I could delete. Did not realize you had a Brute which is a 190 mm spaced frame. Not sure the options I listed are for 190. I know they work fine on 170mm frames.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

My x9 fs had a a sram x5 crank. the bearings are different from side to side with the raceface turbine....The x5 crank had a couple of differences, the bearing interface is different, the chain rings are 104 standard but other middle rings will not fit because the razed part of the arm is really close to the hole for the chain ring bolt .....I sold my X5 crank set


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

How about a first day Boris X7 report from a complete newbie.... me!

Arrival from TX to FL in three days. Box arrived in great shape. Should be noted that the box was glued and stapled, and lordy that glue was a real pain in the keister to get undone in any sane manner. I actually resorted to a crowbar and a helper holding the box to get the flap undone. I wanted to preserve the box, after reading about needing the original box to return a bike or suffer a penalty.

First check: Fork. Appears straight. Find the box of parts down in the main crate someplace, get the quick release mechanism into the front wheel, and get it mounted. An unevent. Spin the wheel and both the front wheel and rotor are true by my eye. True enough for any purpose I'd have at least... The back wheel, and rotor, similarly true. I've not gone through and checked for the stray loose spoke (yet) but so far, nothing to complain about on things being straight and true.

Everything else went togther with no almost no issues. Pedals were not marked as to which was left/right... looking at the thread pitch figured that out without trial and error. Shifter cables were routed correctly. Brakes only needed basic cable adjustment. Shifters/derailleur came adjusted properly. No fidling required with anything, other than to take the slack out of the brake cables. 

I had to take a break, get down to the local store, buy two Schrader-Prester converters, get some air in the tires. I put in 15psi, which seems just about right for my 250lbs or lardbutt - on pavement. Not sure on trail/beach riding.

After reading 80+ pages of this thread, I was careful to look for reported problems, like loose crank and such. No issues. The only loose things were the screws in the braze-on mounts, some were half backed out. Obviously just shipping vibration on screws that were not tight to begin with. No biggie. And I'm nit picking! And another really small nit pick is the pedals, where were really tight on their bearings. I had to pop off the end caps and loosen the nut a little on both. 

Paint and finish are near faultless. There were a few extremely minor marks on the very edge of the rear rim. Everything else looks great. I'm really happy with the matt-black finish.

I'm 6'1/2" tall, wear a 32 inseam, and the 19" frame is pretty much perfect for me, a rank beginner.

First ride.

Got on and off a few times, adjusted the seat. Decided to take the bike for a spin! Got down the driveway, hit the brakes, and lifted the rear wheel off the ground. Thought I was gonna go over the bars, and frankly, not sure why I didn't! I've read, here, that the BB5 brakes are inadquate. I find them completely adequate. In fairness, the rear brake needed some readjustment of the cable after a few stops, cable stretch. Rode well. Bike faired better than me! I'm finding that I'll need to readjust, possibly raise the bars (with one of those extension pieces). Reason being is past back surgery making me want a little more upright position. No fault of the bike there. Its a fun ride. A LOT of fun, even on pavement. There's a nature preserve with bike trail one block away. The trail is about .7 miles, sandy and has only very moderate hills (Florida coastal ridge). Didn't get to it today, but Friday's are half days for me at work, so I plan on it.

And now for one possible problem, and if you've gotten this far, I ask for opinion and advise. Problem is the front brake. If I'm still, not rolling, grab the brake, and gently push forward and backward on the bars, there's a good half inch of wheel circumference play in the caliper. There is no play in the rear at all. You lock the rear, try to turn the rear wheel, zero play. But the front felt like a really loose head bearing. I was checking the steering head, and finding nothing, it took me a while to see it was the caliper. The caliper is tight to the fork. But there's a sort of slider on it that gives and takes. Not sure if thats completely correct. Some advice, or a link to some advice, would really be appreciated!

Thanks for the great welcome, and reading the ramblings of a new Borix X7 owner.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats on the X7. I love mine and have had no problems with the brakes. Could it be that the pads just need to bed in?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I figured out the brakes. Not sure what the parts are called, but there's a pair of black button head screws that hold one piece to another and these two pieces are seperated by a set of silvery colored spacers. Well... those caps screw were about 1/4 inch backed out! I can see that these might require some blue thread locking compound. I compared the front and rear, and the rear ones were loose but barely backed out. I snugged up all four, guess I gotta keep an eye on 'em.

The steering head settled a bit (after half dozen laps in the backyard and about a mile on the pavement). After the brake issue was solved, I noticed just a little fore-aft play, so did a quick readjustment there. To tell the truth, maybe I just had it adjusted too loose from the get go.

I think the brake pads settled in well, with just short riding. I'm used to the brakes on my motorcycles. I grab lots of lever on the bicycle, but even with the loose parts I felt a noticable smoothing of the feel of brake application.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Look at those brakes some more... I'd call those two joined parts "the caliper adapter" (to fit to the fork/frame), and the caliper proper. Looking like the silvery spacers allow a degree of float of the caliper onto the adapter?


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

My front caliper was loose as well. I assumed this was to save time at the factory since it was shipped without the front wheel installed.



CharlieBlues said:


> Look at those brakes some more... I'd call those two joined parts "the caliper adapter" (to fit to the fork/frame), and the caliper proper. Looking like the silvery spacers allow a degree of float of the caliper onto the adapter?


----------



## freebird_78 (May 1, 2015)

My front caliper was loose too. No biggie.

Swapping on some 180mm rear rotors tonight. Just have to find some spacers and longer bolts at the local HW store. Anyone know the size? I'm guessing they're M5-xx by 30mm bolts, but not sure of the pitch.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I did that on the rear caliper of my bike. Not worth it. The bolts at the hardware store are painted regular steel. They started to rust after a while. And the spacers are steel too, same rust issue. I even packed them with grease. To get stainless steel and aluminum spacers in the size you want, just as easy to buy the correct spacers/bolt from avid or get a correct adapter off ebay.

Also, using the 160 rear brake adapter up front allows you to use 180 up front (the caliper adapters are usually marked 140R/160F and 160R/180F). Use the rear adapter up front and only need to buy a new rear adapter.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

First a request... Can anyone please suggest a steering stem extension. To be even half way comfortable I'm just about steering using knuckles and not a grip. I need about about an inch and a half extra rise. Or, bars that do that? My back will be a lot better off with just that little bit of extra bar elevation.

Well, I got out on the X7 some today. Found out the nature trail is closed to all but walking. Bummer. Went around the perimiter on two sides instead!

Then did about 5 miles on mixed pavement and trail. Hard trail or pavement and the V8 in the back sings (warbles actually). On softer stuff, its dead quiet, and the front barely makes any noise on the hard stuff. I lucked out and found a tucked away bit of urban fun, where a tightly winding, and undulating sidewalk is interspersed with areas of coarse granite gravel (the 1-2 inch size stuff). It was a good diversion from "dirt sidewalk" and street. Hey, ya gotta find fun where ya can!

My back did better today too, but... I'm pushing the extent of what it will comfortably do. Scar tissue (internal) from surgery 15 years ago still plays a role in things I'm afraid.

Got the brakes all figured out - I frankly don't trust the 90in/lbs torque spec on the CPS bolts (the ones that were loose). A 1/4-20 bolt in heavy aluminum usually runs about 90in/lbs and you have to use blue thread lock on 'em to boot. I know this, as all the outer case bolts on the current Harley engines are so made and desginated. They have a habit of stripping when taken to the full 90in/lbs, so the smaller threads... I'm fairly leery of repeat disassembly when in that sort of torque range on that size fastener. I just went good and snug and used the blue Loctite. I cannot imagine them going anywhere. They had a white/yellow comound on the threads when I removed them.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> First a request... Can anyone please suggest a steering stem extension. To be even half way comfortable I'm just about steering using knuckles and not a grip. I need about about an inch and a half extra rise. Or, bars that do that? My back will be a lot better off with just that little bit of extra bar elevation.
> 
> Well, I got out on the X7 some today. Found out the nature trail is closed to all but walking. Bummer. Went around the perimiter on two sides instead!
> 
> ...


Origin 8 riser stem. Raises it up about an inch and closer by about the same.
Origin8 Pro Pulsion Riser Stem 90mm 35D 31 8mm 25 4mm Black | eBay

Also some Metropolis Bars, They sweep up and back at a 45 degree angle. Brings your hands closer and in a more comfortable position.

FSA METROPOLIS HANDLEBAR - FSA

Mary Bars or Jones Bars will work also, but don't pull you up and back as far. Others like those, but I found the Metropolis works for me.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

That's the cheap option. I ended up putting a new fork on with a longer steerer tube to be able to bring my bars up. Just ordered a shorter stem as well to bring things in a little.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Picture


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> That's the cheap option. I ended up putting a new fork on with a longer steerer tube to be able to bring my bars up. Just ordered a shorter stem as well to bring things in a little.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


As it turns out, I'm just this afternoon finishing up installing a new Carbon Fork, and I added 30mm worth of spacers, just to get up in an even more upright position. Bars and risers were definitely much cheaper.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Was thinking more of something like that... have no idea what a decent quality one is.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

That just looks dangerous to me. I thought about it but wanted to keep my bars.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I have one of the risers on my normal mountain bike and it has never been a problem. Had it on a tandem before that and it was no problem there. I can't see where it is any more dangerous than a longer cut steerer tube.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

There may be some mechanical disadvantage over certain combinations of bar and clamp combinations and disadvantage over others... I mean there's lots of stuff out there to combine.

I don't see me jumping anything. I don't see me catching any sort of air except off a curb at low speed. 

I think I'd rather do an extender - which has adjustment with spacers - rather than bars. Reason being bars that rise also tend to pull back and then you get into grip angle perhaps not being ok. I'm ok with the grip angle and such of the supplied bars, just want 'em higher by a little bit.

BEICSTER - what brand did you use? When I read online I'm caught by "breaking the long bolt" or "stripping the star nut" or other long bolt maladies. To snap one during installation sounds like some folks have no idea of what holds things together, ie, one reviewer stated he kept tightening the bolt to keep his bars from spinning on the steerer, until it snapped. That don't sound quite right.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

With those riser adapters, there are cheap ones ($3 off amazon) and good ones. I tried a cheap one, and the machining was off. It was bored out about 1mm too much, and no matter what, wouldn't tighten down on the fork's steer tube. I ended up using a shim made from a pop can. I use it on a hybrid bike that doesn't see heavy use. I have another one that I got from an LBS that fits and I used to run it on a mountain bike. I wouldn't trust it for anything past XC though. Just like I wouldn't trust 4" riser bars for anything past... well, I wouldn't trust 4" riser bars.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rcksqrl said:


> That's the cheap option. I ended up putting a new fork on with a longer steerer tube to be able to bring my bars up. Just ordered a shorter stem as well to bring things in a little.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


What fork did you get? I've seen a couple people use the ~$140 carbon fiber ones off ebay, but are there any aluminum ones for similar price. The only ones I found that work with a front disc offset are unnecessarily expensive, or the Minnesota fatbike, which has a shorter steer tube (might work on a small).


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I ended up getting a moonlander fork. (Non offset) it allowed me to bring the handlebars up about 2" AND have the additional braze on points for rack or everything bag. My personal thought was the fork was set and go with less concern of something loosening up at a bad time.......
Down side of the moonlander fork had different brake spacing and needed a new hub.......
Fork is steel, not aluminum.
I'm a tubby ***** so weight isn't a big concern. 

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

So if anyone is looking for a stock fork or front hub... Hollar

The standard forks I found didn't have a tall enough steerer tube for me to make it worth it. And I have found the anything cage or everything bag useful in carrying extra water in the summer on long rides

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

watts888 said:


> What fork did you get? I've seen a couple people use the ~$140 carbon fiber ones off ebay, but are there any aluminum ones for similar price. The only ones I found that work with a front disc offset are unnecessarily expensive, or the Minnesota fatbike, which has a shorter steer tube (might work on a small).


I bought the one off ebay. $144 shipped. This was recommended by Jeffw-13.

26er Fat Bicycle Fork Carbon Quick Release 9 x 135mm UD Glossy Matt Tapered Tube | eBay Fork weighed in at 20.1 Oz. or 570 grams.

Ordered it on the 5th and arrived today the 15th. Perfect. Not scratch, fingerprint, or anything else wrong with it. The QRs fit just fine, the Crown Race was snug and dropped on the fork straight and tight. I used a blow dryer to heat the head tube and used an adjustable wood clamp to snug the cup in. Put 30mm of carbon risers in.

First time working with Carbon. Youtube, and directions. No problem. Made my own crown race tool out of 1 1/2" ABS pipe. Cut the pipe square with a miter saw. Took a knife and eased the inner diameter to bypass the edge on the crown race and set it to the fork. No worries.

The fork was set for 160mm rotor, and I've ordered a 20mm kit from avid to accept the 180mm rotor. The spacer from the original fork won't work. This might be something needed for the BB7s or not.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Thought I'd pass on that I ended up getting a Delta "Pro" extention for my bar height solution.

Guys at LBS realy didn't have a clue, but.... a customer there did! He explained that the Delta unit doesn't use a long fastener to adjust the bearing, but uses a standard bolt thats down inside the extender. 

From the engineering persepctive, I like that. There's less stress, and the force for bearing preload is applied at its original place. And... you get to slide your bars to any point on the extension without using any spacers (they're all under the bottom of the extension). The top cap has a hex opening in it, but its there more or less for show and to keep the inside of the tube clean. There's no stresses at all on the top of the tube, excluding what you put on there by leaning on the bars.

Bad news is the store didn't carry that one. I bought a bottom bracket wrench as their consolation prize.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

*Sram boneheads!*



Fatboy Jim said:


> View attachment 987974
> 
> Last week I managed to crash my Boris the Brut Sprung on a stump bending the drive side crank arm and stripping the pedal out of the crank arm as well. The Crankset is a total loss and has to be replaced.
> 
> ...


More bad info to warn you guys about, the boys at SRAM assured me that the X9 "Fat Bike" Crankset would fit my Boris the Brut and even took a look at the Schematic drawing I provided clearly showing the 196cm rear spacing...well they were wrong, it isn't even close. So now I have the RaceFace equipment on order and figure what the heck I'll go for some bling and order a red 36T outer chainring as long as I'm at it. This is just a very pointed reminder that* when you deal with Bikes Direct you had better be prepared to do a lot of investigative parts research to repair your bike- or face the fact that you have a $1200.00 piece of art hanging from your garage ceiling forever.* I am thankful that the guys at Raceface are on the ball and could help me out.


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

That's a bit harsh. They are a mail order bike company. They sell bikes. Asking them about replacement parts is expecting too much. If you're not comfortable researching parts and wrenching, spend the extra $$'s and buy a bike at a local shop. 
I had ordered a longer seatpost at the same time I ordered my Boris. Turns out the diameter was wrong. Not Bikesdirect's fault, as the Motobecane site also had it listed incorrectly. Just stating that the best way to see if something will fit is to measure your Boris, as you can't trust info posted by the manufacturer.
I thought the offer of a Raceface crank at cost was quite generous, as it was replacing a piece damaged in an accident, not a defective part.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Just a +1 for the SKS Grand DAD fender up front. Very light. Flexible. Easy to install if you forget the instructions and just use common sense. Seriously - toss the instruction sheet and use your noggin!


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Clipless in PA said:


> That's a bit harsh. They are a mail order bike company. They sell bikes. Asking them about replacement parts is expecting too much. If you're not comfortable researching parts and wrenching, spend the extra $$'s and buy a bike at a local shop.
> I had ordered a longer seatpost at the same time I ordered my Boris. Turns out the diameter was wrong. Not Bikesdirect's fault, as the Motobecane site also had it listed incorrectly. Just stating that the best way to see if something will fit is to measure your Boris, as you can't trust info posted by the manufacturer.
> I thought the offer of a Raceface crank at cost was quite generous, as it was replacing a piece damaged in an accident, not a defective part.


I disagree, harsh is selling a product for over 1K and not being able to support your customer after the sale, harsh is asking your customer to do the research on the product you sold and as a consolation prize offer to TRY and get him a deal on the parts HE had to spec out. Harsh is having no idea of what components are on the bike and not being able to access them even if you knew what they were, harsh is having a customer with a bike that is no longer a bike and not being able to do ANYTHING about it. Now that is harsh. And not up to the standards of business that should be expected of any company willing to accept $1,200.00 of my money. I realize they are a "Clearing House" for bikes but I also got a ton better service from Pacific Bike on a Mongoose that cost $250.00. Don't get me wrong I love my Boris and own 2 other Motobecane bikes from Bikes Direct. I will not however be buying another based on the lack of support after the sale.

I think if your bike were hanging useless and the best answer you could get was "You're on your own Son" you might feel the same way.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> Thought I'd pass on that I ended up getting a Delta "Pro" extention for my bar height solution.


I finally had a change to check and mine is an old ZOOM brand one. I have had it about 15 years and no problems yet.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> Guys at LBS realy didn't have a clue, but.... a customer there did!


This is why I do my own research and buy online when possible. If what you want is something they do not sell, they don't know about it. I recall being in a shop a few years ago and a customer had left his custom titanium road bike for service. They were all going on about how the frame was way too big and how he got screwed because it had a traditional road frame look instead of a compact frame. It looked great to me but they could not even conceive of a bike that did not fit the style of the bikes in the shop. I came away thinking that they did not know much about bikes in general if they did not know what a traditional road frame looked like.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Fatboy Jim said:


> This is just a very pointed reminder that* when you deal with Bikes Direct you had better be prepared to do a lot of investigative parts research to repair your bike- or face the fact that you have a $1200.00 piece of art hanging from your garage ceiling forever.* I am thankful that the guys at Raceface are on the ball and could help me out.


I fully expect to do my own research whether or not I buy from bikesdirect or a bike shop. I "might" expect my local shop to do some research for me, but I would not expect it from Nashbar or any other mail order service. When you cut the cost of a bike shop, you cut the cost of the research. If you want someone to advise you on replacement parts, you should be willing to pay for it. That price would be about $3000 or more at a bike shop.

It took me about 15 seconds on the Bikes Direct website to find that the spindle length on the Boris the Brut is 120 mm. It seems that either you or Larry could have done it in a couple of minutes. Everything I have heard about the Bikes Direct Customer service when it comes to warranty service is sky high. Maintenance is on the customer in my view. Sure, Larry could have done the looking, but you don't know how busy he was that day. You don't how many "You need to give me a free part" emails he read that day and misread your message thinking it was the same thing. You don't even know if "Larry" is a native English speaker but you decided it was his responsibility to give you information you could have gotten by looking at the website.

They even say on the website to take it to a bikeshop if you are not confident about assembly.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Beicster said:


> I fully expect to do my own research whether or not I buy from bikesdirect or a bike shop. I "might" expect my local shop to do some research for me, but I would not expect it from Nashbar or any other mail order service. When you cut the cost of a bike shop, you cut the cost of the research. If you want someone to advise you on replacement parts, you should be willing to pay for it. That price would be about $3000 or more at a bike shop.
> 
> It took me about 15 seconds on the Bikes Direct website to find that the spindle length on the Boris the Brut is 120 mm. It seems that either you or Larry could have done it in a couple of minutes. Everything I have heard about the Bikes Direct Customer service when it comes to warranty service is sky high. Maintenance is on the customer in my view. Sure, Larry could have done the looking, but you don't know how busy he was that day. You don't how many "You need to give me a free part" emails he read that day and misread your message thinking it was the same thing. You don't even know if "Larry" is a native English speaker but you decided it was his responsibility to give you information you could have gotten by looking at the website.
> 
> They even say on the website to take it to a bikeshop if you are not confident about assembly.


I really don't have a problem doing the research, after all it's done and I did it. I did find the spindle specs within minutes, and posted them on this site as well, the problem came when I tried to locate a compatible part, I never once asked for a free one, I wrecked it and I don't expect anyone else to pay for my mistake, all I desired was a recommendation on a compatible part as Samox cranks (OEM equipment) was/are not available. No one had an answer at Bikes Direct, this surprised me as they do have a parts arm namely "Bike Island" and I can't be the first guy to wreck a crank..maybe I am. I sure wish my customers had the same expectations as you guys, I'd have had a hell of a lot more free time.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

If I buy something locally or online and it's defective, I expect them to fix or replace it. If I break it, it's my fault, I expect to fix it on my dime. If the shop or the online merchant says they will sell me a replacement part at cost, I couldn't be happier. 

The LBS has an advantage over an online merchant. They have the product in hand, and if a manufacturer has changed or substituted a part they can see it. Also a LBS has the advantaged of working on different manufacturers' bikes and stocking/ordering all kinds of parts. Of course you could pay $1700 to $1800 for the 2014 KHS fourseason (which is exactly a Boris X9 right down to the stem and seatpost), and they still might not give you a part for cost.

So pick your poison. You can't expect a LBS to offer the same pricing as Bikesdirect, nor can you expect your LBS to offer you parts at cost when you broke it. What you can expect from Bikesdirect is to stand by their product and make it right when it's defective, and to offer parts at cost (even though it was not their defective part), is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Any way you look at it you will pay sooner or later. I got my Boris X9 last fall and have had to do both hubs and some other misc things. I don't really hold it against them. It just made me realize that after putting an extra $300-500 hundred into the bike could have just about made it worth buying a better bike for say $700 more and have resale value because its a reputable brand. Lesson learned I guess. My next bike is for sure going to be the Specialized 6fattie full suspension, its exactly what I've been waiting for.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I think I have a bad bottom bracket.

With almost no pressure on the pedals, no noise, smooth.

Even moderate pressure - tick,tick,tick,tick noise and you can feel something going on, only on downward stroke of the left pedal. Chainwheel's are true, nothing rubbing there.

Heavy pressure - TICK, TICK, TICK, TICK and you can definately feel it.

This is after two miles of clean dry pavement riding.

Any other thoughts? New bearings? New bottom bracket?


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll send you my stock Bottom Bracket when I replace mine with the RaceFace if that helps. 100mm Samox.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Freewheel on mine is the cause for the noise/crunch....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I'll take it! Thanks! I'd be happy to send a SASE if you PM me.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Also emailed BD. Basically "we don't have any. Have your local shop find a Surly Enduro 100mm English thread and install it. We'll allow up to $65 for the part and $30 for the labor" (paraphrased).

They say get the standard Enduro, not the Enduro for moonlander (which I'm guessing has some sort of special right side for the very wide moonlander ?

Before I buy the part, can anyone confirm that the Enduro BB will work. Not sure why I'm not exactly taking BD's word for it.....

I've got about .012" inches of up-down or fore-aft play on the left side of the crank axle. Sideways play is nil, almost immeasurable. Not sure what the radial play should be on a crank. Checked the crank arm, its tight. Pedals ok, smooth not making noise and such, so... left side pedal downstroke noise, I'm guessing the only thing left is the bearing?

On a better note - the AXIOM Fatliner rack fits like a glove with minor modification. And, that is... just relocate the holes for the forward supports. Took me more time to get out the DeWalt drill and the right bit than to make the holes in new spots. Decently high quality rack according to guys at work. I being the newbie, will take their word for it. Its so nice, easily moutned, I may put one up front too.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

CharlieBlues said:


> Have your local shop find a Surly Enduro 100mm English thread and install it.


Interesting. My buddy's Surly bb just crapped and it's pretty new. I was real surprised because he's not tough on cranks at all. I find it interesting that BD recommended that Surly bb... makes me wonder if they rolled out of the same plant.

My X7 is 6 months old and the left side bearing is starting to feel a little worn. I have a Surly bb and was eyeballing it, wondering if it would fit because it looked about right. I guess now I can stop wondering. Though I gotta say, if was gonna spend $65 on bb bearings I might just put that toward a RF crankset.

Keep us posted.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I'm gonna call up the super-Surly dealer upstate, see if they'll get one out to me.

Changing it shouldn't take more than a few minutes - I hope.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> I'll take it! Thanks! I'd be happy to send a SASE if you PM me.


I took it off today, pm me your address and I'll send it your way.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Gents, I really do appreciate everyone being tolerant of my newbie ways...

Took that noisy rattle trap of a bottom bracket apart (after just checking to see that it was tight. One nice whack, and the left side external cup came off.

I don't think it was together correctly. Here's where my inexperience gets to shine! 

The bearing part, just came out in my hand - before I unscrewed the cup. Under the bearing itself was a wavy washer, and under that was a spacer washer.

Got to lookin' at it .... and some years of formal education in things mechanical (about 40 years ago) kicked in. Seems to me that there should be more flat spot of the axle actually inside the bearing. Looked like the inner part of the bearing was more or less half (or more) riding on the splines. I moved the wavy washer and spacer to the outside. Tightened it all up....and....

No noise. Total smoothness!

Now here's where I'm really a pillock. I have no idea of the correct order of those parts. Only splines protrude through the bearing itself, and I put the wavy on those and the spacer over that. Did that because the wavy doesn't seem to actually "fit" the diameter of anything, except maybe it stays internal, and the spacer is external? Tried looking at pictures on BD website and it looks rather different than mine.... almost like there's another cover over the bearing rather than the bearing being right out there in the open?

Can somebody pity this old Harley mechanic?


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I have not worked with this kind of crank before either but this might give you an idea.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...hdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_g_mtb_cranksets.pdf


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

A picture being worth at least a few words, here's what I had fall off in my hand, when I took the crank arm off the crank axle, except the cup part was firmly attached to the frame.

The spacer fell from behind the bearing, the wavy washer was outside the bearing. My guess here, is that the spacer shouldn't be inside, but outside, which will let the bearing slide down into the cup, and also slide over the machined flat spot on the crank axle.

So the question remains, is the spacer supposed to touch the bearing, with the wavy washer between the crank arm and the spacer?

Is the wavy washer supposed to touch the bearing, with the spacer between the crank arm and wavy washer?

And, is that bearing supposed to fall out of the cup like that? There's a little groove in the big end of the cup... I'm assuming for a wire clip, or circlip to hold the bearing in?

Thoughts?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

And, let me offer some good news to those who wish to raise their bars a little. I got the "Delta Pro" unit, found on Amazon and other places. Other than being a bit heavy, its a good unit, appears to take things into account to provide some strength. 

The solid portion inside the tube is deep down in there, with a hole for the adjusting bolt (that threads into the star nut). The original bolt will work, but doesn't really catch by all that many threads, so I used the provided one (which has a 5mm hex). The pinch bolts are 6mm hex. Using the instructions - take off the original stem, and a few spacers. Seat the riser fully down - check the gap between the top spacer and bottom of riser. Judge how many spacers need to be put back in order to lift the riser about 1/8 inch from fully down. Thats where you want it. Adjust it like its a stem. Then just clamp your actual stem someplace up the risers length. Put the top cap on for show. 

I made two little changes. Found a washer to fit under the adjusting bolt. Not much pressure, but steel on aluminum... I used a washer to take some load. Also fouud a nice little o-ring that fit on the cap. The cap is an ok fit, but not too precise. The o-ring makes more weather resistant up at the top (or so it appeaers).

Very happy with this little doodad. I think most folks could use the regular (cheaper one) for and 1-1/2 to 2-1/2 inch rise. Personally I'm glad I got the longer one as I took it just a bit further than that, and yes the cables are fine with it. My case being a little special due to some 15 year old back surgery. I really don't think aerodynamics are going to matter much at the speeds I'll be doing.... calculating in my head, the aero hull speed for my lardbutt. Yah, forget streamline.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I noticed the photobucket account name. My daughters are big Benedict Cumberbatch fans. I used to jokingly refer to him and Bander Cumbersnatch.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

OK RACE (Face) FANS here's the poop, IF you own a Motobecane Boris The Brut you have a 190 CM rear end and that is different from the standard Boris Fat Bike. It is wider at the rear and requires a wider Crankset than the regular Boris bikes, some of you are thinking, "Well DUH" right now but those of you who are absorbing this information for the first time, including the tech guys at SRAM, Bikes Direct, and Shimano, will need to know this if you are trying to replace/repair the SAMOX Crankset on your Boris The Brut. After several weeks of gathering information, and even having the wrong crank sent on advice from SRAM, the ONLY Crankset I found that works like it was made for the bike- actually better... Six Million Dollar Man Better, Stronger, Faster- is the RaceFace 190mm Turbine Crankset. Here are the Part Numbers you will need:

RaceFace 190 Turbine Crankset # CK14TUR190A175BLK
Bottom Bracket Bearing set RaceFace # BBBSA10030B6
RaceFace Spider F10002 with second chainring adaptor
RaceFace BB removal tool D30146. 
Spin Doctor (or similar) Cartridge Bottom Bracket Tool, compatible with Shimano
Spin doctor (or similar) Chainring Nut Wrench

You can use your SAMOX chainrings and hardware to attach the chainrings to the Spider.

This will work for your Boris The Brut and is everything you need to replace the Crankset and get back on the trail.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Fatboy Jim said:


> OK RACE (Face) FANS here's the poop, IF you own a Motobecane Boris The Brut you have a 190 CM rear end and that is different from the standard Boris Fat Bike. It is wider at the rear and requires a wider Crankset than the regular Boris bikes, some of you are thinking, "Well DUH" right now but those of you who are absorbing this information for the first time, including the tech guys at SRAM, Bikes Direct, and Shimano, will need to know this if you are trying to replace/repair the SAMOX Crankset on your Boris The Brut. After several weeks of gathering information, and even having the wrong crank sent on advice from SRAM, the ONLY Crankset I found that works like it was made for the bike- actually better... Six Million Dollar Man Better, Stronger, Faster- is the RaceFace 190mm Turbine Crankset. Here are the Part Numbers you will need:
> 
> RaceFace 190 Turbine Crankset # CK14TUR190A175BLK
> Bottom Bracket Bearing set RaceFace # BBBSA10030B6
> ...


Nice job. I don't have the Brut, but that's the kind of helpful info that makes the Fat Bike Forum.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Fatboy Jim said:


> View attachment 990677
> 
> View attachment 990678
> 
> View attachment 990679


I'm sure its Six Million Dollar Man better... but it looks more like 1960's Batman to me! Very spiffy!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Finally had today to look at that problem bottom bracket.

I figured it out. The person who first assembled the bottom bracket had a bit of a snafu (just short of the bubba treatment).

All that stuff being black, and me working in poor lighting, it wasn't till today that I noticed the right side bearing cup was not right. It was short of being fully seated by.... just over a quarter inch. A good six or seven turns on the cup. Yikes.

Here's what must have happened. Failing to seat the right side, the assembler also put the spacer under the left side bearing, and the ill fitting wavy washer between the bearing and the crank arm. As they tighened the left side external bearing cup, the spacer hit the ledge on the crank... and as the cup was tightened more, the spacer pressed on the bearing, pressing it right out of the cup. I guess thats a "one time press" fit, because it basically just slides in and out now.

Seeing all this... now the assembly is clear. First, correct the right side, taking it apart cleaning and making it nice, then fully seat it and snug it up. The wavy washer goes on the right side between the crank hardware and the bearing. The wavy washer's inside diameter fits the machined section of the right side of the crank perfectly. The spacer goes on the outside of the bearing, on the left side. The wavy washer is to take up end play from about .006 to about .025 inches (wavy thickness). I guess they don't hold the face to face width of the bottom shell to any greater tolerance. My wavy ended up developing a crack, so I assembled the bottom bracket without it. End play was nil anyway, but admittedly its a hard item to measure without bolting a steel plate to something (magnetic bases don't work on aluminum....). Its nil. Barely perceptable without the wavy in place, which is a good condition for a ball bearing, since they don't tolerate side loads all too well (aka Sportster clutch throwout bearing disease). 

Mr FatmanJim is sending me some parts, and BD has allowed me to purchase the Surly bottom bracket (which I'll do if the inbound parts don't work as planned).

Right now the bike is very ridable, noise free (still) but the left side has a bit of up down slop in its travel, due to that bearing being loose in the cup. 

I hope this little dilemma and its mystery-solved can help someone down the road.....

And... managed to get another six miles on the Boris with the newer bar position. Night and day. Back fatigue is gone, and I'm using one higher gear with less effort. It might not be by-the-book for body position, but at knocking at the door of the big six-o, I figure whatever works for me I can't argue with too much.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

That flat black with the red looks great. I am still happy with my X7 in Orange but I would not be sad with the flat black.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Fatboy Jim said:


> OK RACE (Face) FANS here's the poop, IF you own a Motobecane Boris The Brut you have a 190 CM rear end and that is different from the standard Boris Fat Bike. It is wider at the rear and requires a wider Crankset than the regular Boris bikes, some of you are thinking, "Well DUH" right now but those of you who are absorbing this information for the first time, including the tech guys at SRAM, Bikes Direct, and Shimano, will need to know this if you are trying to replace/repair the SAMOX Crankset on your Boris The Brut. After several weeks of gathering information, and even having the wrong crank sent on advice from SRAM, the ONLY Crankset I found that works like it was made for the bike- actually better... Six Million Dollar Man Better, Stronger, Faster- is the RaceFace 190mm Turbine Crankset. Here are the Part Numbers you will need:
> 
> RaceFace 190 Turbine Crankset # CK14TUR190A175BLK
> Bottom Bracket Bearing set RaceFace # BBBSA10030B6
> ...


Is that a raceface no drop red chain ring?....How is the shifting?


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

I have not tried to shift to the inner ring yet, it's not really supposed to work with the Raceface narrow-wide chainring. I never use the inner ring so I have not missed it. I have an E13 ring on order that should work for that.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

While we are on the subject of bottom brackets. Here's a shot of mine completely disassembled. The drivers side bearing was totally seized up. Lots of WD-40 fixed it. I'm sure the bearing doesn't have much life left but some (Okay a lot of) grease and it will work for a while longer.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Wow, doesn't look a thing like the one on my X7. I havce no spline shaped seal for one thing.... no spacers between the external cups and frame either.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

The Boris X9 came with a GXP SRAM BB and X5 crankset, not the same spec (Samox) as the X7 and X5 Boris.

Forgot to mention that in the post. I also added a couple spacers to ensure my seals stayed tight. Not that it helped with the water intrusion.

Headset is fully marine greased now too!!
Here's a before shot... The together shot well is a bike. 














Rear Wheel, Bottom Bracket and Headset; all freshly lubed. Like a new bike!!


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I planned to rebuild my hubs and headset on my X7 today after a ride. I was very pleasantly surprised to discover that other than a slightly tight front hub, they were all in great shape. A quick turn of a cone wrench and the front one was smooth as butter, too.

Now, the bottom bracket was a slightly different story. The bearings felt a little notchy but all I could do was lube around the seals and reinstall the crank. I suppose that will be the first one to go.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

My front hub is a thru axle and has sealed bearings. Rear is a standard and... Darn thing is a bit pitted.

Glad to hear your hubs were in such good shape!


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

Riding Boris


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Beicster said:


> Now, the bottom bracket was a slightly different story. The bearings felt a little notchy but all I could do was lube around the seals and reinstall the crank. I suppose that will be the first one to go.


I found the same thing after very few miles, but after many more miles it's still rolling, getting chunkier sounding all the time.
Wrote down some info:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/lasco-gox-fat-bike-crank-bb-replacement-950573.html#post11795795

Short answer for the GOX is a GXP replacement BB plus about 1.5mm of spacer should do it. 
The 1.5mm spacer will be the trick.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

siebermd said:


> Riding Boris


Hey that was good. I enjoyed watching that!


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Zowie said:


> Short answer for the GOX is a GXP replacement BB plus about 1.5mm of spacer should do it.
> The 1.5mm spacer will be the trick.


I read your thread yesterday after I finished working on my bike thinking the exact same thing you were thinking. Do spacers come with the bottom bracket?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

To clarify, is this is for a bottom bracket spacer (between the external cup and the frame) and not a splindle spacer? No odd rubbing issues between the GXP cups and the X7's crankset?

If it's the larger spacers between the bearings and frame, I know spacers come with deore bottom brackets, so I'd hope SRAM does it. It wouldn't surprise me if they didn't, but I'd expect them to. Either way, not expensive to get them, just takes more time or a quick trip to the LBS (they should have a junk drawer full of them).


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

The Team GXP BB I have did come with two spacers, (and most 68/73 BBs will come with two or three,) and they are 2.5mm. 

A 1.5mm spindle spacer should work, didn't really look into how hard such a thing would be to find. The 2.5mm spacers may work as is, but from the measurements I took, it could pre-load the bearings excessively--or maybe not. To be honest, I haven't even been able to get a credible torque range for the interface, so I don't want to waste too much energy to possibly just screw it up.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

When I reattached my stock X7 crank (Lasco model) I went by the SRAM X5 crank settings which were 35-39 ft/lbs. I hope I did not screw it up as I had no clue what it should be.


----------



## siebermd (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

The way that crank and bottom bracket are made, it either works or doesnt. Torque on anything should not side load the bearings at all. There "should" be adequate space with the external cups fully seated, and the left side crank arm fully down into the splines, so that a .4mm wavy washer can be used to "take up" the slack (on the right side). Key term there is "should" be. Mine has just a bare amount of negative play (load) with everythign tight, and no wavy washer, but... my left side bearing and cup aren't right.

Really... to get it as close to perfect as possible, you can shim the left side cup with .25, .5 or even 1mm washers.... possibly after facing the bottom shell to square up and introduce some side play (if its running too wide).

Sleepless nights mulling over my own bearing issue.... thats the way it works. I remember seeing a post here about a left side crank arm that kept getting loose. Thats because it wasn't seated fully into the spline. It should bottom there. In the continual looseness, the bearings were either wearing, or they weren't seated into the cups fully (or the cups weren't seated onto the shell). 

The torque values are to prevent loosening of parts that are correctly assembled, not critical, and should present no additional load on the bearings.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I put back the Big adventure tire on the X5 for summer ridding. Yesterday I give it a try on a mix of Dirt,mud,asphalt and it was fine since those tire are still 4'' large.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I always wondered this. Someone posted the weight of the tire, and it was similar to the 72TPI Vee Missions. Junk in the snow, but on dry trail, they'd probably work ok.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Just put back to stock tire to save the Bulldozer-Snowshoe for the winter.


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

*Boris X7 Checking In*

Just received a Motobecane Boris X7 from Bikes Direct..6 days to ship. Replaced the stock tires with an On One Floater up front and a Vee Mission Rubber on the back. 38 pounds as is.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^^Nice color combination.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Phil Sexton said:


> Just received a Motobecane Boris X7 from Bikes Direct..6 days to ship. Replaced the stock tires with an On One Floater up front and a Vee Mission Rubber on the back. 38 pounds as is.
> 
> View attachment 993451


Yikes! Looks like giant hot dogs wrapped around the wheels. LOL! I thought about the white ones, but then I bought the boring black ones.

Have fun with the Boris -- I am still loving mine!

Joe


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

That, Sir, is a work of art. GOOD JOB!


Phil Sexton said:


> Just received a Motobecane Boris X7 from Bikes Direct..6 days to ship. Replaced the stock tires with an On One Floater up front and a Vee Mission Rubber on the back. 38 pounds as is.
> 
> View attachment 993451
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil Sexton (Jul 20, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> That, Sir, is a work of art. GOOD JOB!


Thanks! I thought BikeDirect's listing of it's color, Lilac, would look more like purple. I could not find any pics anywhere of a Lilac Boris X7 to get a hint...but I was determined to add colored tires to the bike. My other Fatty sports a green on one floater up front and a white vee mission on the back, hence my determination. I thought Pink paired up with Purple real good, so it must work with Lilac...but I figured the Pink tires would confirm to wifey that I'm an "attention whore". I briefly considered one pink and one orange....briefly...then thought about wifey again and decided on just orange. Rode it to work today...it gets attention. The way I figure it, if the bike gets your attention, then my ride is a safe ride. So far, so good.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Thought I'd give a littel update for the other rank newbies and anyone interested.

Boris X7, is about two weeks and I've been getting out on it almost every day for six to eight mile rides. Other than the wonky bottom bracket, everything else has been pretty much good. 

The stem riser extension has eliminated issues from an old back surgery. Aside from being perhaps non-traditional, hey it works! Some folks had concerns regarding strength and such. The extension clamp on the steerer tube is bigger, beefier, than a normal stem. I think in any sort of moderate abuse situation. I can see maybe doing some sort of endo after smacking a large immovable object at high speed causing an issue. Somehow I think that would be the least of the issues in that situation.

Other minor issues... the pedals were crunchy and wouldn't really spin on the crank arms. Taking off the caps, I saw nuts holding the bearings, and the threaded section of the pedal's shaft was goobered to prefent the nut from backing off on its own. A little careful readjustment and regoobering got the pedals fairly smooth. 

The bottom bracket.... basically... I'm clueless how they got it to gether, or what they used for parts. Imagine this: Crunching coming from left side. I take off the crank arm and the bearing, followed by one 22mm spacer and a 24mm wavy washer fall into my hand (and the external cup is still threaded into the frame. Then I discovered the right side external cup is half unscrewed, and loc-tighted in place. Hmm. Dunno why the spacers's exist. When I finally took it completely apart, taking the clear tube out of the middle, there was a little piece of pink paper inside with Chinese(?) on it. FORTUNE COOKIE!

Anyway, the left side bearing just falls out of the cup, is a sloppy loose fit. Larry at BD said to buy a Surly OD Enduro bottom and it would fit. They paid me to do so. It doesn't fit. The Surly OD Enduro is 24mm on both side. I understand the SRAM GXP will work though, and they're cheap (and I can put Enduro bearings into the cups for not much money). Right now, the bottom bracket is all together. The left side doesn't crunch any more. The spacer isn't being used (nor should it be) and as it sits, the wavy washer isn't needed either, but on some bikes, I'm sure it may be. There's just a tiny amount of wiggle up/down on the left side which cannot be doing the right side any good. 

I'll just buy the SRAM one. Anybody want an uninstalled Surly 100mm bottom (24mm both sides like Shimano etc).

And.....

I find the Vee8 tires not bad. Not into snow here in Fl. Not into mud. Just trails, some pavement, and hard beach. They do great for that. Riding dirt roads or levee tops, no issues at all. I think any fat tire is gonna be a bit funny on pavement (except maybe those "speeder" tires). They handle ok, just noisey on hard stuff, if the pressure isn't too low.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> And.....
> 
> I find the Vee8 tires not bad. Not into snow here in Fl. Not into mud. Just trails, some pavement, and hard beach. They do great for that. Riding dirt roads or levee tops, no issues at all. I think any fat tire is gonna be a bit funny on pavement (except maybe those "speeder" tires). They handle ok, just noisey on hard stuff, if the pressure isn't too low.


This spring I replaced my Floaters with the stock Mission Vee's. They work great on the trails at 12 PSI. This guy has no problems with his:


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Nice vid! And I dont even ride that way in my dreams!


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I plan to eventually replace the Vee8 tires on mine but right now, they are stronger than me. I give up on climbs before they do. Once we get close to winter, I will make the change because I ride on logging roads that get pretty muddy.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Fatty is fat....*

I don't have a before weight, but I brought my X9 to the LBS and put it on the scale. It weighted a robust 36 pounds. Mods include cheap platform plastic pedals from ebay, On One Mary handle bars, ODI Rogue grips, stock Mission Vees split tube method with 4 oz of home brew in each tire, Bluto, Hope Fatsno hub, wheelsmith double butted spokes, Weinmann DHL80 Origin8 wheel on front (still need to drill out, however, I may just switch both wheels for carbon fiber  ) However, I may just get the fatboy in the background and switch out my Bluto


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

My Blackburn Outpost Fat Bike Rear Rack came in this morning and I took some time to fit it to the bike. Some modifications were needed due to the 190 rear end on the Boris The Brute series of bikes. Just some cutting and filing, nothing major. So here it is, and here is your chance to be the first to SAY IT......


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

it.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

LoVe it!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Finally got a picture....


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

OMG God cut that tube.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Can't....easily that is, but they make a shorter one. The six decade old back.....Need that taller bar height. Thought I'd get the long one then get shorter if I could make do.

Daytona ride this weekend, then I'll decide on tube length.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> Finally got a picture....


Now you need a decent handle bar like a On One Mary or a FSA Metropolis.


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

I am looking at the Boris FS X9 versus the Gravity Bullseye Monster PRO.

I am wondering how the curved frame geometry of the Boris affects its handling and weight. Does the severe curve in the top tube near the seat post affect the control of the bike in any specific way? Since the shortest distance between two points is a straight line the curved tube uses more material but how much actual weight from that aluminum is debatable. Is it simply a design to reduce the stand-over height so you don't hit your nards on a fall? Is there any real difference between the geomteries of the Boris and GBEM that would affect the ride? I know that the Boris is built from the plans of another bike company, I forget the name of it.

Boris FS Geo:








GBEM Pro Geo:








My main issue with bike fit is I get strain in my wrists, shoulders and back from my long torso pushing down on my arms. The cockpit on all my bikes feels small to me. I ordered an adjustable riser stem for my road bike so I can have my hands higher up. Hopefully that will help. I feel like I am front-heavy on my bikes. and I am wondering if the Boris will make it worse. The Boris Geo looks like it would make lifting the front wheel up harder. And the GBEM is $200 cheaper 

I am a Clydes at 6'3" 260 lbs. I have a regular GBEM size 20" and would be going a size up to the 22" in the GBEM Pro or the 21" on the Boris. I am going to use this for mostly single track and trail riding, not snow or sand.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sincerely,
Soar.


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

I know this is a bit "apples and oranges" but, I ride an early X5 and I have upper torso Lymphedema (from cancer treatments). I had to reduce the strain in my hands arms and shoulders in order to keep riding any of my bikes - period. This spring I overhauled the front end of Boris and went with a carbon bar, ergon grips and a carbon fork. That has really worked for me - plus the painfully slow training progression my PT had me on (first weeks back on the bike only 15 minutes a day, then 20, 30 etc. Slow and gradual. It has worked for me. I'm back riding most of the trails I was before. The solution works so well for me I recently carbon upgraded my full suspension Juli cockpit too. So my suggestion is look at carbon bar and ergons with whichever bike is your delight.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

A Boris does Daytona report ....

Had dinner with the esteemed Dr. N. and Big John (1380 radio host). Big is interested in fat bikes as of late, was fascinated by the X7 Boris.

On the beach - there are four distinct types of terrain. Fluff, intermediate (shallow fluff), hardpack, and this grey tidal washboard surface sand. Except for full fluff, there was no problem with the Vee8's or the Boris - except a small adjustment in the rear derailer, which I'm guessing was just a little bit of cable stretch setting in from new.

Managed to get two good rides in, one Saturday, one today... and for those who know Daytona, from Main Street down to Dunlawton (south end of things about six miles down the beach) and back. Had a strong southeast wind, which made slow but steady riding on the way south, and zippy and spirited riding northward, with ample reserve energies for a few tight and fast figure eights, just to see how the Vee8's would hold. They held fine.

Good to go on beach, which is what I'd hoped it would be.

Other than getting full of wet sand....and needing a fresh water rinse... none worse for the wear. Chain needs a good going over too, no big deal there either.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Does any one know what derailer hanger the boris uses? I have gone through about 40 pages in this thread and have not found it...


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

easiest way is to email bikesdirect. Last I checked, they only changed something like $15, which is less than I could get one at the LBS.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

think I found it...I think it is a #27

Wheels Manufacturing Derailleur Hanger 27


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

MUSTCLIME said:


> think I found it...I think it is a #27
> 
> Wheels Manufacturing Derailleur Hanger 27


Correct... at least for the X5/7/9. I have a spare. Same as #16 at BD.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Derailleur Hangers for Bicycles, Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, Hybrid, Comfort and More Save Up to 60% Off New Bikes

I found my replacements on ebay for about half the price though.


----------



## jet987 (May 19, 2014)

I want to buy a Boris X5 in men's medium 17", but all sold out on bikesdirect. Do they restock these thru the year or would I have to wait for the 2016 models? And anyone know when the 2016 models will come out?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Hard to say with Bikes Direct. I was in the same boat... I would have been happy with an X5.

With the X7... you're getting Vee8 tires vs BigAdventures. The Vee8's might not be your cup of tea, but... to me (and not having ridden them....) the BigAdventures look a rung or two down the ladder. FWIW, I'm happy with the Vee8's for beach and trail riding, but.... I'm pushing six decades old, and younger riders no doubt have their own preferences.

With the X7 you get the BB5 brakes vs Tektro brakes, and you get a 180mm front disk along with that. The brakes on my own X7 will stop on a dime... I've done 45mph (on pavement) down long overpass. LOL, I know it was 45 because the traffic radar trailer thing said I was doing that fast! Anyway, the BB5's were controllable, and way more than adequate for bringing the bike and my fat behind to a quick stop.

With the X7 you get 2x10 vs 2x9 on the X5.... big deal. SRAM drivetrain/shift aparatus on both, just different models. 

I think I'd have been satisfied with the X5, but I think that the X7 is worth the extra C-note, especially if you happen to like the Vee8 tires.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone Duluth Mn, want to sell a Boris X9? Size 15" (small)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MUSTCLIME said:


> Does any one know what derailer hanger the boris uses? I have gone through about 40 pages in this thread and have not found it...


i found two sources for the derailleur hanger when i ripped mine off.

DerailleurHanger.com - #27

or

BikesDirect - #16


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

just pulled the trigger. bought the black boris x9 off bikeisland that's missing a fork and the freehub isn't working. I have a spare salsa enabler fork and I'll see what's up with the freehub when it gets here. At the $550 price, can't go too wrong, even if I have to buy a new rear hub. 

If I can't get the freehub working, only concern is if I should go with the origin8 hub or the salsa mukluk hub. I prefer steel freehubs when I can get them. 

Sad to tear apart a brand new bike, but I'm also thinking about swapping the 10-speed stuff over to my 29er and putting my 29er stuff on the boris. go 1x on the 29er because the boris will two chainrings up front. Maybe time will tell. winter project maybe.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

In case anyone is thinking of going 1x10....
I have been riding a 1x10 with the OneUp 16t and 42t conversion on the rear cassette of my Boris X7 and a raceface 30t narrow-wide chainring up front with absolutely zero issues. It climbs great and shifting is perfect. No chain (still using the factory chain as it came) or derailleur issues. The chain has not fallen off the front ring once.
I love the setup.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*29 plus fits!*

Fat B Nimble rear, Gravity Vidar front, Scraper rims. Rear definitely has room for bigger tires.

Sadly, only one short ride.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

How do they roll compared to something 26x4 (whatevers) ?


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

This non-biker rider finally decided to try 2 wheels again (after swearing off the 2 wheel torture devices after a crash). Considered a Walgoose, but then test rode a Fatboy (great bike), brand F (pos), State (ehh) and KMS 1000 (nice bike). After lots of reading here, decided on BD and tried to order an X9 - sold out so got a Burnt Orange X7. Great transaction, arrived in a timely manner in good shape. Fit & finish looked real good.. Scale sez 36 pounds. Minor cosmetic damage (chipped paint, broken cable retainers) but can live with it - hey it's a mountain bike, not a show car. Assembly was easy, everything looked good, checked for loose hardware, and went for a ride. And a short ride it was - so email off to BD - let's see what happens, but hope to report future fun rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

BlueCoyote said:


> This non-biker rider finally decided to try 2 wheels again (after swearing off the 2 wheel torture devices after a crash). Considered a Walgoose, but then test rode a Fatboy (great bike), brand F (pos), State (ehh) and KMS 1000 (nice bike). After lots of reading here, decided on BD and tried to order an X9 - sold out so got a Burnt Orange X7. Great transaction, arrived in a timely manner in good shape. Fit & finish looked real good.. Scale sez 36 pounds. Minor cosmetic damage (chipped paint, broken cable retainers) but can live with it - hey it's a mountain bike, not a show car. Assembly was easy, everything looked good, checked for loose hardware, and went for a ride. And a short ride it was - so email off to BD - let's see what happens, but hope to report future fun rides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was wrong?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

After figuring out and correcting my bottom bracket bearing snafu, alls been well in X7 land. Except for two flats from sandspurs (Florida's version of the goathead).

The SRAM Team GXP bottom fits perfectly - no thanks to the bad avice given by Bikes Direct, I might add.

Got a little bit of something happening in the rear hub, so that will be next teardown.... but the beach riding may have been a contributing factor.


----------



## radnur22 (Jul 16, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> After figuring out and correcting my bottom bracket bearing snafu, alls been well in X7 land. Except for two flats from sandspurs (Florida's version of the goathead).
> 
> The SRAM Team GXP bottom fits perfectly - no thanks to the bad avice given by Bikes Direct, I might add.
> 
> Got a little bit of something happening in the rear hub, so that will be next teardown.... but the beach riding may have been a contributing factor.


Go tubeless!!!!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

my rear hub failed within a few weeks of purchase. BD replaced it, so NBD. but it's not a very durable hub. my new one feels a little crunchy but has kept going so far. i'll ride it till it quits. 

my BB lasted about 6 months (lasco somethin) maybe a little less. half of it's life was late summer/fall riding, the second half was COLD winter conditions. it really started to audibly protest at anything below 5 degrees. it was pretty comical when it was -10 and 25 mph of wind. that thing would scream and howl like crazy. you could tell that the internals were just grinding metal on metal at that point. the bearings ended up locking up on one side and the other was close behind. i ended up replacing it with a sram giga pipe and adding grease cause there was none in there from the factory.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

radnur22 said:


> Go tubeless!!!!!


Seriously thought about it, but.... so far so good. I KNOW exactly where I got the flats. Stopped immediately (too late!) to pick off literally 100's of sandspurs. Before and after that situation, there have been no further problems. Perhaps blasphemy, but its been like... fifty years or so since I've actually patched a tube rather that just replace it. Was amazed to see the little latex dots with adhesive. Not sure how good they'll be in the long run.

More than likely... next go-round will be tubeless.


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

soarftb said:


> What was wrong?


The LH crank arm about fell off - and the bearing next to the crank arm is coming out - checked it out, no visible damage. But the LH bearing will not seat into the black cap. Did some reading here and I guess it's happened before - more reading to figure out the fix
Was pedaling in the ditch along the road and the chain jumped off the big sprocket between the sprockets and plastic ring. Rear derailer got twisted up and a few spokes got taken out. Was able to get it unstuck and straightened out the derailer to get back home. 
Up until that point it was great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

BlueCoyote... read your PM....


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks CharlieBlues!
Headed to the shop...
Pulled it all apart. 
First pressed the LH bearing fully into the cap.
Seems the LH bearing has a pressed in spacer that bottoms out on the shaft - and the assy is about 103mm - or 3mm to long for the bottom housing.
















So chuck up the bearing in the trusty Logan to take 3mm of the aluminum spacer.








Now the spacer is held by the plastic cover - so very small bites were taken but got it turned down.








LH bearing back into the end carrier. Feels like zero side preload on the bearings. 
All back together with the original inner steel spacer on the outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks CB
Went to the shop - pulled it all apart. There was no wavy washer. 
First pressed the LH bearing fully into the cap.. There's is an inner spacer on the LH bearing that bottoms out on the shaft. The entire assy is 103mm - or 3mm to wide for the 100 housing.








So over to the trusty Logan to take 3mm off that spacer - and that aluminum spacer is attached to the plastic shield - so small bites are taken.








All back together, no side pre-load on the bearings, used the old steel inner spacer but put it on the outside. Feels nice and smooth. Dab of loctite on the arm bolts and it should be good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks CB!
Posted what I found and the fix - but the post won't take









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks CB
Off to the shop and opened it up. And no wavy washer. 
Started by pressing the LH bearing fully into the cap. The inner side of the LH bearing has a pressed aluminum extension that bottoms out on the shaft. The assy is 103mm - or 3mm too long for a 100mm housing. 
Wound up machining 3mm off the aluminum that aluminum extension. Took a while but it's now now a hair under 100mm. Put it all back together, feels like 0 preload on that bearing. Used the steel spacer on the outside. Dab of loctite on the crank arm bolt and it seems good.
Cliff notes **revised** - the step on the shaft may be 3mm further out - that keeps the bearing from fully seating in the cap.
Have photos but cannot post them.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

no spacer goes on the outside

to get full engagement on the spline by the crank arm, it literally rests on the inner race of the bearing



The wavy is optional... depending on endplay. The spacer is NOT needed not part of the mix at all... dunno what its doing there. The bearing should look like that


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmmm
Seems like the step on the axle was machines 3mm too far out then.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes steel spacer is now on outside.
Layout was:
Sprocket - RH bearing & cap - steel spacer - LH bearing & cap (unseated) - crank arm
Layout #2
Sprocket - RH bearing & cap -LH bearing & cap (seated) - steel spacer - crank arm. This was 103mm between caps.
Layout now:
Sprocket - RH bearing & cap - LH bearing (aluminum part machined down) & cap (seated) - steel spacer - crank arm. This is 100mm between caps.
Starting to sound like an issue with where the step on the axle is machined.
Thanks for the recommendation of a replacement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Just nix the steel spacer totally, you should be set. Spacer is keeping crank arm from fully seating on shaft.


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

CharlieBlues said:


> Just nix the steel spacer totally, you should be set. Spacer is keeping crank arm from fully seating on shaft.


Steel spacer nixed - still 3mm to long.
Good news - Simply Cycle got the spokes replaced so am able to ride. They also recommended replacing the derailer hanger and carrying a spare. 
Working with BD to sort it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Ah Larry at BD. Don't get the Surly Enduro. Won't fit. He's wrong on that one.

The SRAM one will, but it sounds like you're gonna need crank and bb both, so the X.5 from SRAM will go right in, and frankly there are worse choices (from reading not experience).

I look at it this way.... mine's still a little wonky. I'll ride it till its a lot wonky which may or may never happen, but when it does, I'll deal with it.

But....

Let me get this correct in my head. The spacer was between the left bearing and the crank arm? And, taking that spacer out disallowed the crank arm from seating against the bearing? The only scenario I can think of that causes that is the length between the sprocket and the internal shoulder on the shaft is too great.

And finally... you did measure the face to face distance of the frame to confirm its 100mm, yes? May I assume a man with access to a lathe has access to a decent set of calipers?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

The bottom bracket of my boris x5 have start to make some noise and I am wondering if the sram gxp bb is compatible to the Lasco crankset that is on the x5


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Rejtheedge - best to find out where the noise is coming from.

May I suggest a teardown of the LASCO bottom bracket bearing assembly, making sure there are no errant spacers and such within. You may, or may not need a wavy washer between the chainring and drive side bearing.

For instance - my noise was because the crank arm on the non drive side was getting loose. Tightenend it and the bearing popped out.... why? because an internal spacer was not letting it seat correctly. Fixed that and the noise and crunch went away. The non drive side crank arm screw should be able to be tightened to substantial torque - like 35-40 foot pounds - and not have any binding in the crank, by design. If you begin to tighten the crank arm screw and it begins to bind... gotta see whats up with that, as something aint right.

The SRAM Team GXP 100mm bottom bracket bearing "should" fit the LASCO crank arm. If you get the SRAM unit, and there are clearance problems... you can sub in just the SRAM x.5 crankset (about $130) with no bottom bracket, or just get the complete set X.5 with 100 bottom for about $170ish.

And... there were some issues with the non-drive side SRAM bottom brackets too. They had slop between the bearing and the spindle. The bearings were about .5mm (thats about .015 inches, a pretty big amount) OVERsize. SRAM said... oh just tighten it until it doesn't make noise and such. Poor form on their part. The design, that squeeezes the bearing between the ledge and the crank arm will allow it to be tightened that much, but...the slop is still there and eventually will rear its head again. I've read online where some customers have gotten replacements.

When my LASCO finally dies, I'll get the SRAM, but... will buy locally, and take my hole gauge and caliper with me!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Slowly getting my boris X9 together (bikeisland one without a fork or rear hub). Still need to swap the 36T to a 32T front chainring, adjust the front derailure, and true the rear wheel. Kids end up taking a lot more time than bikes demand. I'm at a toss up if I should remove the crankset just to make sure everything is assembled properly. 

FYI, easy to throw a surly moonlander/enabler fork on it that has rear disc brake offset. Just have to swap the front hubs bearing cone lockdown nuts and adjust the spokes (1 full turn on each spoke, loosening one side and tightening the other, seemed to center the tire fine). Only problem I came into was remembering the order of the litle washers that are between the cone nut and the lockdown nuts. The order does matter when it comes time to put on the ruber seals.

Also, the origin8 170mm 32hole cartridge bearing hub laces up perfectly with the stock spoke lengths. Only issue is the cassette fits really tight on the freehub. It'll be a pain to get the cogs off. It is a steel freehub though, so any gouging should be kept to a minimum.


----------



## WSUPolar (Sep 19, 2014)

Pull the crank and grease your bb bearings. My GXP BB (X5 Crankset) was woefully undergreased when I got my X9 back in December.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

watts888 said:


> I'm at a toss up if I should remove the crankset just to make sure everything is assembled properly.
> 
> Also, the origin8 170mm 32hole cartridge bearing hub laces up perfectly with the stock spoke lengths. Only issue is the cassette fits really tight on the freehub. It'll be a pain to get the cogs off. It is a steel freehub though, so any gouging should be kept to a minimum.


My vote for the crank would be to leave well enough alone... other than a little Loctite on the threaded bits.

Your observation that the cassette fits tight on the Origin8 hub is opposite of what I found... my SRAM PG-1050s are loose(ish) on the Origin8 hubs (I have two). But you're right, as long as it works and the body is steel. I think I'd rather have tight than loose.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Its so darned easy to pull the bottom bracket off.....

If the cups are seated on the frame well, the non-drive side crank arm bolt is TIGHT, and there is no side play in the crank, you're good to go as far as fit. Grease is another matter. My way of thinking, the only thing that needs locktite is the crank arm bolt. Cups can be greased lightly, and snugged up on the frame, they're not going anywhere. Probably more of a pain than not, is picking the seals out of the bearing to grease 'em. A very sharp, very pointy knife is my tool of choice, ymmv.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Ah Larry at BD. Don't get the Surly Enduro. Won't fit. He's wrong on that one.


HA! Larry at BD, listen to him at your own peril. He cost me time and CASH. I really don't think he's qualified for the position he holds. For tech support for your Boris from BD it's a lot like nuclear war...the best way to win is not to start, or in this case call. They are great at sending out specific parts if you know exactly what you need but try to get creative or ask for technical support and you quickly end up nowhere.

Turns out the best place to look is right here! Love my Boris and ride it whenever I can, but when it breaks again I won't look to BD for support.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Thought I'd report that the LASCO bottom bracket self destructed on my Boris X7 today.

If it were ancient Roman, I'd call it Crunchius Maximus.

Disassembled the bottom end, and carefully pressed out the bearing from the cup (which didn't take much because it fits so poorly, and it was basically glued in place with Locktite)

Sigh. There is no saving this, and... the configuration of the non-drive side bearing is not going to be replicated without lathe work. 

For general information - drive side bearing is 24mm ID. non-drive side is 25mm ID. There is a plastic dust cover/spacer that brings it down to 24mm. Then there is a 24mm-22mm aluminum adapter sleeve to make it work like an SRAM crank, with the non drive side up against a shoulder on the spindle. 

To grease the bearing, you need to press the adapter out, from the outer side to inner, then remove the plastic cover/spacer. Then pick out the bearing seal and clean/regrease the bearing. Getting that plastic cover/spacer out, and getting the aluminum adapter sleeve back in... is not easy to do.

To make it worse, the adapter sleeve is cut in a way to accept the plastic spacer as an integral part. Insted of 3mm of protrusion by the spacer (like SRAM) there is 4mm, of which 1mm is a recess to accept the plastic spacer. On the outer edge, the spacer provides a 1mm mating surface for the crank arm to seat against. In short.... if that odd-duck of a bearing goes... you're going to need a whole new crankset.

The TEAM-GXP crankset will not work with the LASCO spindle. The spacings are all off. Not to say you probably can't fudge it together, with various spacers between the frame shell and cups. You're going to need 2mm on the drive side - which is going to throw the chainline off a bit.

Local bike store are idiots, telling me that the X5 100mm is not available. We finally fouud it, but... they had no price, yet insisted on full payment before an order could be placed. WTF?

A plug for Daytona Bicycle Center who was well above my local outfit, got all the part numbers quickly, and except for me calling right before closing time, would have entered my order. I'll place it when they open next (in 12 hours 10 minutes). 

Its really sad when you go to your local place, and ask for an SRAM X5 crankset and 100mm wide bottom bracket with English cups... and oh, by the way, make sure the X5 crankset fits the 100mm bottom spacing, and get it with 36/22 teeth.... and they look at you rather oddly, and ask what sort of bike that fits. Tell 'em Motobecane, and their reply is we don't sell Moto parts.... Oh well....


----------



## BlueCoyote (Jun 28, 2015)

So time for an update:
The bottom bracket does measure 100mm - actually 99.92mm per the calipers - but close enough.
After a bunch of emails to BD Larry, and another swipe of the VISA card, 2 weeks later a box with a SRAM X5 100mm bottom bracket and X5 GPX crank arrived. Out came the incorrect fitting Lasco with a joke of a bearing set up and in went the SRAM stuff. Bearings felt smooth, tolerances felt tight, and went together as it should. 
So the crank issue appears to be solved.
For the post above - the label on the box is:
(00.6118.240.001 - AM FC X5FAT GXP 10S 175 BTBLK 3622 NOBB) - so they do exist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

BlueCoyote, thanks for the update. The shop in Daytona expects the part Wednesday, and be there Saturday to get it all going.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Chainring swaps.
Looked at the Sheldon Brown gear calculator and I know what gear's I'd like to swap to, but before I buy gears and start changing things up, what horror stories have you come across? What seemed to work fine? I'm planning on swapping out my 22T for a 26T. I know the easy solution would be a 30T raceface NW, but I think I'll end up using the front gear enough for bikepacking to justify keeping it. My other option is going to a 32T chainring, but I really don't want to start messing with the derailure. once I do that, I'm tempted to just take it off.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Chainring swaps.
> Looked at the Sheldon Brown gear calculator and I know what gear's I'd like to swap to, but before I buy gears and start changing things up, what horror stories have you come across? What seemed to work fine? I'm planning on swapping out my 22T for a 26T. I know the easy solution would be a 30T raceface NW, but I think I'll end up using the front gear enough for bikepacking to justify keeping it. My other option is going to a 32T chainring, but I really don't want to start messing with the derailure. once I do that, I'm tempted to just take it off.


Don't take it off! I found out the hard way that on these Fat Bikes BOTH rings are standard for a reason. In Indiana where I live most of the riding I do is "Momentum Riding" where your momentum will help carry you over the next hill on the trail, but in Michigan where my brother rides it's ALL uphill both ways and just when you get to the top of the hill you find out you are only half way up! At home I never got off the big ring and, once I found it in Michigan, I never got off the small ring. If I had only the big ring on my bike I never would have made it in Michigan. So if you plan to travel with your bike I suggest you keep both rings up front it may end up making your ride a lot more enjoyable. Fat Bikes are beasts and they need those front gears to adapt to the riding conditions. At least that's my experience.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Personally... the 36/22 sort of weird. Then again I'm a flatlander.

With both rings I find I'm right up in one of the three smallest gears on the back. I'd like something a bit more teeth, maybe 38 and 26, to get me more in the middle of the cassette for the trail and beach riding, leving room both ways to go higher or lower in ratio. 

And I realize I don't fit the mold... being a Floridian


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

You are right, in Florida the only big incline you might face is an overpass! Still I bet the lower gearing would be nice for a sandy beach cruise.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Well.... where I'm I have to sneak the Boris down below the mean high tide mark (where the seaweed washes). ABOVE that mark, and in most places bikes are no-go, as that is private or city land. Below the mean high tide mark and the ocean is state land and you're good to go. Down in that area, the sand is rather dense, from being washed, and I usually end up using a midde-ish cassette gear and the big front ring. In Daytona, where the sand is hard pack, then I'm #8 and the big front ring, just the same as riding into the wind on the road. Only time I use the small front ring is crossing deep grass or getting up the edge of a levee to ride on the trail on top. Some of those levee's are %i#ch to climb on foot!


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Chainring swaps.
> Looked at the Sheldon Brown gear calculator and I know what gear's I'd like to swap to, but before I buy gears and start changing things up, what horror stories have you come across? What seemed to work fine? I'm planning on swapping out my 22T for a 26T. I know the easy solution would be a 30T raceface NW, but I think I'll end up using the front gear enough for bikepacking to justify keeping it. My other option is going to a 32T chainring, but I really don't want to start messing with the derailure. once I do that, I'm tempted to just take it off.


I ride my Boris X7 on singletrack trails in hilly Duluth, mn and run a 1x10 setup with a Raceface 30t Narrow Wide up front and added the one-up 16t and 42t conversion to the rear cassette. It is perfect for up here.


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

Hey folks, quick question.....I did some searching on this site but couldn't seem to find a direct answer...... I am contemplating upgrading a Boris X7 for my wife. I have some nice alu 90mm wheels and was wondering if they would fit if i stuck with a sub 4.5" tire. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

In the front, no problem that I can see.

In the back its gonna be a real close call on both the chainline and clearing the chainstays. I think it will depend on exactly which tire you choose for the back.

You can always use a 4 inch tire on those rims.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

BlueCoyote and all...

Finally got to real truth with the Lasco crank that given me more than my ample share of problems. Ordered a new SRAM X.5 set, and whaddaya know.... the left bearing is held in with a sturdy looking clip, that fits in a groove in the bearing cup.

No clip, no groove for one either, in the Lasco setup. The bearing is held in place by friction. You whack the right side a bit...it pushes the bearing out on the left side. That, coupled with spacers du jour from the rejects who couldn't make the cut for a moron apocalypse at Lasco had me wondering what idiot was responsible for the design. Just a cheap Chinese knockoff from Lasco.

On a better note - those having problems with the Lasco bottom bracket can put the SRAM GXP 100mm in its place. You might need a small spacer to adjust the chainline (left side spacer) but thats the worst of it. On my own, I needed one 2.5mm spacer on the left, and with that the crank went in with no derailer adjustment needed!

I think... I hope... mystery solved, and that others can benefit my my own experiences with this fubar debacle.

And on a better better note - even the Lasco is running ok still with the machined spacer I made, which keeps the crank spindle in place. Did a great 20 miles of hard pack sand riding at Daytona beach last weekend.... no issues, although sand in my front brake did give me some squealy annoyance. Thats because yours truly fell on his butt making a hairpin reverse on a dune ramp. I'm too old for that!


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Charlie Blues. I would imagine the 4" tire would be fine for my wife in the snow on the 90mm rim. I think That is what I'll plan on.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Holds my fat butt up on sand!


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I just ordered two H Billie 4.25's and should have them next week. According to an earlier post, they fit fine on both ends. I will report out once I have them and take a ride.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Pictures! Be interested to see what the clearances are.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> Pictures! Be interested to see what the clearances are.


All part of the plan.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

My tires got here lightning fast. I was not expecting them until next week. If I can figure out how to post pics from my phone, I will post some tonight. Otherwise it will be tomorrow sometime. For now I can say I do not have calipers and I do not own a scale of any kind so I can't give any exact measurements. 

The H Billies are a bit wider, a bit taller and a bit lighter than the stock V8s. Plenty of room all around the frame and fork but if you want to be able to use the biggest cog on your cassette, the H Billie is as big as you can go. 

Hopefully I can ride tomorrow and give my ride impression. Not feeling so well now so I will make that decision in the morning.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I have not ridden yet but here are a few pics. You can't see a lot of difference between the two in terms of size but the tread pattern should get more traction than the V8s. I had planned to get new tires before winter because the V8s were fine on the dirt roads and ATV trails I ride most of the time. But, we have had so much rain this summer that the V8's were getting overwhelmed. I will keep them around in case I go to the beach or decide to use them for some commuting. 

These are direct comparison pics and I suck at taking pics.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

These show the amount of room left. Plenty except for the chain.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Went for a short ride. The H Billies are an improvement in every way. No noticeable self steer and the mud traction is stellar. I had them at about 13 lbs (by my pump) and I think I could go a bit softer. These were definitely worth the cost.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Went to a different LBS today. Sort of out of town, but they came with an endorsement from one of the guys I work with, so I figured what the heck. Not gonna mention names, or the store, but its a chain, and they have a location down here in Florida.

I went in for a cone wrench, cassette lockring tool, and T-9 lube to try. They had those. They also had two near clones of the "Boris" frame. I was hard pressed to see the difference, even the extra braze-on fittings were present. So that caught my eye and the sales guy (mid 30's not a kid) came over... we talked fat bikes. He was sorta down on the whole idea, a fad, said they had to mark down those two in hopes of selling their stock. So I didn't want to say much, but at $899 for X5 derailer and the rest as no name components, undrilled rims, steel seatpost and bars... ouch. The other had the same stuff with an X5 crankset and Deore brakes, alloy seatpost and bars. But it was $1299 Both had V Mission tires.

Both were half off.

So I'm guessing in terms of real world pricing, the BD configurations aren't too bad in terms of what the market is offering at certain price points. The LBS had well over 100 bikes, mostly road bikes, so maybe they're just a road bike store. They had lots of road bike "fashion accessories" there... so I guess its their thing.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't imagine the fat market scene in Florida is as strong as someplace like Montana. You can get a few impulse buys for people wanting to ride it on the sand, but other than that, not a lot of randon shoppers will try. The people who know what fat bikes are capable of would buy it (not at that price), but like you said, sounds like a road bike shop.


----------



## belikemike (Dec 21, 2014)

^^^^^^if its performance bike then thats all they sell are road bikes...but I have taken my x5 in for tune up and a LOT of questions come up..im down in the miami area and fatbikes are not abundant yet..on some trails I saw maybe 4 or 5 fatbikes but they are walmart specials and they are allways onside of trail fixing whatever is broken..


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> ... but at $899 for X5 derailer and the rest as no name components, undrilled rims, steel seatpost and bars... ouch. The other had the same stuff with an X5 crankset and Deore brakes, alloy seatpost and bars. But it was $1299 Both had V Mission tires.


Were you maybe looking at Access Chinook Bravo & Charlie series bikes? The price points and equipment seem right. I have the Bravo along with my Boris and have enjoyed riding it as well as adding components to it. Mine now has 80mm Weinman rims (probably from a Boris the Evil Brut), MAGURA hydraulic brakes, Ritchey bars and stem and On-One Floater tires..it rides out really great! I never was a fan of the VeeRubber Mission tires it came with, and the Floaters have a really nice feel on the trail...pavement, not so much. On a side note, the Chinook Bravo has a really low stand-over and is very easy to mount/dismount.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

belikemike said:


> ^^^^^^if its performance bike then thats all they sell are road bikes...but I have taken my x5 in for tune up and a LOT of questions come up..im down in the miami area and fatbikes are not abundant yet..on some trails I saw maybe 4 or 5 fatbikes but they are walmart specials and they are allways onside of trail fixing whatever is broken..


Yah, it was PB. I will say, the staff was attentive, tried to engage me in a bit of conversation. No problem with them at all. Just not a real fat bike encompassing sort of place.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Did the hub on the X5 support the 11 speed cassette?

I was thinking at going at 1x11 with the Sram gx 1400 30 or 32t and 42/10 in the back.
(next year project-after next winter).


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Just a little update - after all the bottom end madness.

That is all in the past, the (patched up) LASCO bb is holding with some commerical grade red LocTite and a little spacer on the drive side. The SRAM X5 waits in the wings for the day the LASCO dumps (and it will... its been abused beyond imagination).

Been riding pavement/tail nightly to the tune of just over 10 miles, and getting close to 150 miles on the patched bottom and about 250 total on the bike. No real other problems and its been smooth sailing.

And now for the ghastly. After two flats, and not quite ready to go tubeless, I was losing air and could not find the bubbles for the life of me, even with the tube blown up fat, and held in my bathtub. 

Well folks... I took out the core of the Presta valves, totally deflated the tube and put in 8 ounces of Slime. Then I took a dowel, used it like a rollin' pin and smushed the slime all through the tube. Then I kneaded it by hand, and then... I used the dowel to force the excess back to the Presta valve and squeezed out excess, which was about 2 ounces. No unbalance, no green mess, and just about no air leak. For pavement, I run 20lbs for my fat tush, and get to about 18 lbs after two and a half weeks. That I can live with. Ghastly yes, but I had the Slime an so far... its working.


----------



## FuzzyNugs (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new to fatbikes and got my X7 about 2 months ago, but haven't had much time to ride it. Long story short, on my second ride, the left crank arm fell off while peddling up a hill at walking speed. It was in a lot of tall grass and the only part I saw was the crank arm itself. Once home, I put it back on the splines and tightened it up. A few more rides later and it just didn't look right to me. The spindle had some up and down play to it. I came on here looking for answers and it seems the bottom bracket discussion is in full swing.

After looking at a few users' pics, I am definitely missing a bearing and possible a washer or two. Here is my bike:


















I emailed BD and Larry offered me a replacement bottom bracket for $35, but I really feel like I just need an appropriate sized bearing. Also sounds like this left side bearing has some sort of step down spacer too though?? Is that correct?

Would I be able to find an appropriate replacement bearing at a bike store? If not, I think I'll just get the replacement from Larry. My understanding is that my next cheapest option is the SRAM BB, which would require the whole crank set at around $140 plus buying the tools or paying for installation.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Today I reach 3000 km on the X5 mainly on the pavement and dirt road with the Lasco BB and the big adventure tire that are still very good for pavement. Lots of noise over but fun. The BB is still OK but I had the Sram GXP ready.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Good amount of miles there Rejtheedge! The Vee8 sings on pavement too. Finding that I can tell the pressure by the tone of the tire noise.... scarey.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

FuzzyNugs said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to fatbikes and got my X7 about 2 months ago, but haven't had much time to ride it. Long story short, on my second ride, the left crank arm fell off while peddling up a hill at walking speed. It was in a lot of tall grass and the only part I saw was the crank arm itself. Once home, I put it back on the splines and tightened it up. A few more rides later and it just didn't look right to me. The spindle had some up and down play to it. I came on here looking for answers and it seems the bottom bracket discussion is in full swing.
> 
> After looking at a few users' pics, I am definitely missing a bearing and possible a washer or two.
> I emailed BD and Larry offered me a replacement bottom bracket for $35, but I really feel like I just need an appropriate sized bearing. Also sounds like this left side bearing has some sort of step down spacer too though?? Is that correct?
> ...


I'm guessing one end of the spindle is 24mm and the other is 22mm?
This goes for under thirty and should have much better bearings than what you have:
CHROMIUM STEEL BEARING KIT FOR TRUVATIV GXP
I'd put a little time into getting it rolling, if it's a pain, you'll save money paying an LBS to put a real crank in.

I had some issues with my Lasco and found they were less than helpful as far as technical issues were concerned. Seems to me offering 'upgrades' for 'cost' is a pretty crappy 'warranty', but I guess they're getting away with it.

Oh, and FWIW, I paid 35 bucks for a GXP BB at my (very good) LBS. 
Caveat emptor...


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Could do those bearings (above) or a SRAM BB for about the same price... 

The PROBLEM with the Lasco is the left side bearing has nothing holding in place, except friction. The SRAM has a clip holding the bearing from moving to the left should a blow be received from the right.

The Lasco can, and will, have its bearing push out if you say... drop the bike over on its right side, or somehow hit the crank on the right side. Its press fit and that's that. And that is the cause of many of the issues, since neither is there anything on the right side to prevent it from pushing to left side out. I managed to see the Lasco crank (in silver, but the same) with bottom bracket on Amazon 36/22 fat bike crankset. Price was $17.50 as I recall... with the bottom bracket!

In fairness, the crank itself isn't terribly bad. I cannot vouch for the materials used, but its reasonably well made. Just the bottom bracket is totally ill fitting unto itself.

Not that SRAM is much better fitting to itself, but the issues it has are easily addressed with a spacer and a few o-rings (and maybe a feeler gauge shim if needed)


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

CharlieBlues said:


> Could do those bearings (above) or a SRAM BB for about the same price...
> 
> The PROBLEM with the Lasco is the left side bearing has nothing holding in place, except friction. The SRAM has a clip holding the bearing from moving to the left should a blow be received from the right.
> 
> ...


True--I know from your pics you had a different setup, not sure if the poster above had the same reducer you had, or had a different sized bearing like mine did. I'd bet you could swap the 24 with a 22 and nix the reducer, but from the looks of that bearing link the race is a little funky so it would probably be worth the time checking it out carefully.
That kit might come in handy as well, coming with a couple washer/seals.

My BB is still pretty loud, but still spinning OK after a few hundred more miles.
They definitely did a few things right on that crank, considering the price range.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I like the _metal_ reducer that LASCO uses! The SRAM uses a plastic one... and no matter how tight you squeeze the inner race between the spindle ledge and crank arm... I can see plastic getting chewed some on those splines... Sigh.

Unfortunately... the SRAM fits looser on the spindle than the LASCO (or at least with my own stuff....). Quick measurement of the spindle and bearing plastic sleeve and I had .21mm wiggle room. Thats enough for creaks. So... doing the math, I see that that is just over .008 inches. A section of .004 feeler gauge slid easily down between the spindle and bearing, while .005 would not fit at all. This tells me my math and measuring are acceptably ok. I just wrapped the feeler gauge around the spindle, marked it, cut it with scissors, and trimeed it a little to fit. Sort of fits like a cardboard stiffener in a shirt collar. The seal washer in the SRAM kit not only pushes the feeler gauge shim into place, but also keeps it in place. There is noticable lack of wiggle with the feeler in place (and the crank arm not quite tight). Take the shim out, and wiggle to the tune of .21mm. 

Folks have told me, "Hey its ok, because the crank arm is tightened against the inner race and spingle. Everything ok, see you cant wiggle it". From a design standpoint, arm induced wiggle is not nearly the creak producing force of leg induced wiggle when things are tight. Put another way, sometimes no matter how hard you hold the WonderBread, the balogna is gonna slip out when you bite into it!

I don't think there's a perfect solution. They all have drawbacks. You just need to figure out what they are and deal with 'em. The LASCO I have, had extra parts, spacers and wavy washers.... and well... I had to guess what they were for. Its together now (minus the extras). The SRAM I got to take my time with, measure, see how everything was fitting. A few minor deficiancies discovered, and corrected.... and that lock ring holds the bearing in... thats the biggest good news.

Went 10+ miles on the LASCO today and its still smooth and tight. Thats gotta be 100 miles on it since the "last fix ever". Bearing NASTY loctite in the left cup, both sides cleaned and regreased with synth marine grease, and nice little spacer on the right side so if things do move, they can't move too far. Too far is in the order of under .5mm, which will be noisy for sure, maybe rough, but will get me home.

And I've got that Surly Enduro 100 bottom here, that Larry paid for, and is not returnable, nor correct for the task at hand. I'm gonna see if I can "trade" it for something at the not-so-local bike store.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

*Boris Chinese Carbon fork ?'s*

Looking to purchase a Boris soon, one of the first upgrades is to swap to a carbon fork, but I have some questions for anyone but specifically @jeffw-13 @mtmiller @skogorbet since I know they've all made the swap.

1) I've seen mention of needing to trim the bottom headset cup, how much is needed and what was your process? Tools?

2) Were you able to use the original wheel\hub with the chinese carbon fork or did you need a new hub? Curious if I'll need a new hub or not, if so I figure I'll go with a 15mm thru axle and maybe even 150mm hub, but Im ok if I dont would actually prefer not to have to get new wheel built right off.

Thanks


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Guy.Ford said:


> Looking to purchase a Boris soon, one of the first upgrades is to swap to a carbon fork, but I have some questions for anyone but specifically @jeffw-13 @mtmiller @skogorbet since I know they've all made the swap.
> 
> 1) I've seen mention of needing to trim the bottom headset cup, how much is needed and what was your process? Tools?
> 
> ...


I did not need to trim the bottom. I used one of these (below link) to carefully press the cup on, after cleaning and greasing the headset. Jeff had suggested to put a very narrow kerf in the cup, but I did not need to do it. You do not need to change the hubs, depending on if you buy a 135 or 150mm fork. If you decided to change to a through axle you should probably do it now. I felt it unnecessary, as the 135 fork allows as wide as tire as I would ever want or need. The rear triangle is more restrictive as to how wide you can go.

ADJUSTABLE CLAMP CO 12" Handscrew Clamps - Newegg.com


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

I used a the Cane Creek conversion lower cup and I did have to trim a substantial amount off the cup to pressie in as there is a lip inside of the headtube. And right your fork choice will determine if you need a new hub. If you want to retain your existing hub make sure you get a fork with front spaced 135mm fork with a quick release. Front spacing is more common but always good to make sure that it is front spaced.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Bumpyride said:


> I did not need to trim the bottom. I used one of these (below link) to carefully press the cup on, after cleaning and greasing the headset. Jeff had suggested to put a very narrow kerf in the cup, but I did not need to do it. You do not need to change the hubs, depending on if you buy a 135 or 150mm fork. If you decided to change to a through axle you should probably do it now. I felt it unnecessary, as the 135 fork allows as wide as tire as I would ever want or need. The rear triangle is more restrictive as to how wide you can go.


Cool thanks for the info, I figure I'll stick with a 135 QR Carbonzone fork like the others have used since I wont need to swap hubs right off. Eventually, I will upgrade the hubs, but probably not a big deal right off the bat.

If you dont mind, what headset cup did you use on the bottom to convert your fork? Seems the Cane Creek is the one that needs to be milled a bit to fit. Already have a headset press at the ready, bike mechanic for 15+ years.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

blkangel said:


> I used a the Cane Creek conversion lower cup and I did have to trim a substantial amount off the cup to pressie in as there is a lip inside of the headtube. And right your fork choice will determine if you need a new hub. If you want to retain your existing hub make sure you get a fork with front spaced 135mm fork with a quick release. Front spacing is more common but always good to make sure that it is front spaced.


What did you use to mill the cup, if you dont mind?

I plan to use the same Carbonzone 135QR fork that others have mentioned earlier, seeing as it wont require me to upgrade the stock hub right off, Im ok with that.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I will be doing my 2nd fork on a new 2015 Boris X9. The last one was a 2014 Boris X9. I'll let you know how it goes.

Art's Cyclery 1.800.626.3440

Product NameOrderAllocShipPriceTotalStatusDate:Cane Creek 40 Traditional Lower Headset Assembly 44/1.510129.9929.99CompleteStan's No Tubes Tire Sealant 32oz10122.9922.99Complete 


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Guy.Ford said:


> Looking to purchase a Boris soon, one of the first upgrades is to swap to a carbon fork, but I have some questions for anyone but specifically @jeffw-13 @mtmiller @skogorbet since I know they've all made the swap.
> 
> 1) I've seen mention of needing to trim the bottom headset cup, how much is needed and what was your process? Tools?
> 
> ...


Ditto on what the others have said. Fork is still going strong. Trim with whatever you got, you don't need to remove much material. Mark it with a sharpie and remove with a file or grinder etc.


----------



## FuzzyNugs (Apr 30, 2011)

First off thanks to CharlieBlues for PMing me some tips. I just swapped in a new SRAM 100mm BB and I think its installed correctly, but was hoping to get a second opinion. My main concern is that the crank shaft isn't pushed on far enough. It feels solid and spins the wheel with no issues, but I didn't get to test ride it yet. 









I also have some unusual wear on the smaller sprocket. 4 or so teeth are shorter and I can't tell if this is by design, or extreme wear. The bike has less than 10 miles on it.

Here is a link to my pics album for a better view.
Fatbike - Album on Imgur


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't know about the gaps but the wear on the sprocket teeth is supposed to be there. Those are designed to help with shifting.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

If you have doubts on correctness of assembly....

Remove the crankset and bottom bracket. Assemble it hand tight, but off the frame. Set the inner edge of the cups at 100mm apart, and you'll see how it all should fit. Heck, even leave off the inner "GXP" tube so you can see how the LEFT side seats on the shoulder of the spindle, while the right side just sort of sits there.

Again... on my own 100mm X5 crankset/BB the right chain rings were in the right spot, but the bearing surface on the spindle didn't line up very well with the bearing itself - on the drive side. I moved the bearing out, with a 2.5mm spacer on the right side, and that got it all lined up. Also played with a left side spacer to adjust the position of the chain rings (aka the chainline), but ended up not needing any spacer. To prevent "plastic sleeve walk" on the right side, I just stuffed a few O-rings on the spindle between the bearing and drive side crank-arm. If the sleeve thinks about walking (some do), then its gonna come face to face with the O-ring stack and not move at all. As it is, there is just a little (very little) tension on the sleeve by the O-rings, because I chose their diameter carefully to match the gap (Harbor Freight). And finally, a feeler gauge cut to fill the gap beween the spindle diameter and sleeve diameter on the left side.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Looking at the pictures in your link.

See that silver colored band on the drive side of the spindle? Thats a machined place that is supposed to ride in the bearing. It's not quite there. No problem. 

Put a spacer between the bearing cup, and the frame on the drive side. That will move the bearing out a little, and help it sit better on that nice machined spot.

Hopefully... clean up the sand and crud before doing that!

You can get spacers from about 1mm to at least 2.5mm, and your LBS should have 'em.

Didn't your 100mm GXP have a spacer already? Mine came with one, and I figured it was there to make whatever adjustments were needed for the particular setup being used.

(edit in) Ok, I see you did get spacers. Just use 'em. A spacer on the drive side adjusts the placement of the drive side bearing. Spacer on the non-drive side adjusts the placement of the chain rings. Get the chain rings in the right spot, then adjust the bearing cup to where it needs to be. There is a lot of forgiveness with the chain ring placement, just make sure you're not rubbing the tire in lower gears, and that your chain line is fairly straight in the gears you normally use. Then move the drive side cup out if it still needs movin'.

If you're shifting ok with no spacer on the non-drive side, you're probably ok. So, you might want to just move the drive side out a little to better engage the precision machined "flat" on the spindle.

DO NOT beat the spindle in more. The bearing cup on the non-drive side keeps it from moving. There's a retainer ring on the non-drive side that keeps everything from walking on that side. You whack the crank and you're stressing it all, and to get it to move, you're gonna have to break it. Just move the cup out a little so it fits better on the drive side.

On the non drive crank side... the 8mm screw holds the crank arm tight against the bearing, and the bearing tight against the shoulder of the spindle. The 10mm cap is there just to let the 8mm screw press against as you take off the crank arm, so you don't need a puller tool or extra force to take it apart. You can loctite the cap if you like, or put an 0-ring under it so you press against the ring while tightening it. Either works. I like just a little dab of blue loctite.

Sorry for repetition and meandering... was trying to move along your pictures and comment.

Hey, PM me with the source for those pedals, pls. They look nice.


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Update: Thanks to Rcksqrl, I have replacement fork on the way!

Does anyone have a Boris fork to sell? A truck backed over my front tire today. I turned onto a road at my work behind this truck. The truck stopped in the middle of the road and started to go in reverse. He didn't see me and I wasn't quick to react. Not a good move for me to be close to him, and I didn't expect him to reverse in the middle of the street. My fork is bent, the rim seems to have survived with just a loose spoke. I haven't found any other damage yet.

Anyway, I know some have replaced their fork with a bluto, so I was hoping to find a replacement for sale. Let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine is sitting in my garage. 2014 x9. Don't have a use for it... Cover shipping and handling its yours


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Beicster said:


> Went for a short ride. The H Billies are an improvement in every way. No noticeable self steer and the mud traction is stellar. I had them at about 13 lbs (by my pump) and I think I could go a bit softer. These were definitely worth the cost.


Beicster ; thanks for the post and pics. I am looking to upgrade the tires on my wife's Boris. She wants some pretty On One Floaters. But if they aren't available, knowing the H Billy 4.25" work good is good info. Most anything is going to be an improvement over the oem Big Adventures that came on the bike. Tho as she is only 130 lbs, all up on her bike. And doesn't ride very aggressively yet she is getting along ok with the Big As.


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Update: Found a wheelset on the Fat Bike Trader group on Facebook. 

Looks like my rim is bent beyond repair as well. Does anyone have a rim to sell?


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if the current crop (2015) of X7's or X9's are coming with sealed bearing hubs? Or are they cup and cone?

Thanks,
Worldskipper


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Mine's three months old, and its cup/cone.

I believe they all are/were. BD has a ginormous supply of those wheel sets it seems, so I doubt they'd change those.

Most changes seem to be the seat post, stem, bars, pedals, rim strips, reflectors, that sort of thing. And, should be noted that my own frame came minus the "extra set" of braze-on fittings on the main tube - which is fine as I'd rather have the bottle(s) on the fork tubes. Handy place to ride and guzzle. If the forks going every which way, I don't need to (or cant) guzzle anyway!

And.... that much maligned Lasco BB is now holding together ok, runs smooth and really zero additional problems. Go figure - getting close to the 500 mile mark on it now, and it _should_ be ok, except for past issues.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

2014 x9 were sealed bearing 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## worldskipper (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Holmes (Mar 23, 2010)

I was looking to save some weight on my X9.
At this point I've changed out the stem, handlebars (Easton ea70 Monkeybars), seat, and pedals (Wellgo Mg-1).
What's a good wheelset/hub to upgrade to? I'm not even sure which ones to look at because I'm not sure what'd even fit the frame. Any info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Holmes (Mar 23, 2010)

Apologies if this is redundant. I've done some searching and am still not sure what wheelset would be a good upgrade on my x9. What dimensions and sizes am I looking for? Do I need to stick with a 26" rim, or is a 29" a possibility as well?
Also, I have some spare (generic sized?) shimano xt front and rear hub... would I be able to use those in a build?
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr. Holmes said:


> I was looking to save some weight on my X9.
> At this point I've changed out the stem, handlebars (Easton ea70 Monkeybars), seat, and pedals (Wellgo Mg-1).
> What's a good wheelset/hub to upgrade to? I'm not even sure which ones to look at because I'm not sure what'd even fit the frame. Any info is appreciated! Thanks!


Additional source of weight loss would be a carbon fork and seatpost. The stock fork is steel, and the seat post is amazingly heavy. A carbon ebay fork should be about $150 or less, and any 31.6 alloy or carbon seatpost should be lighter. Swapping these out would probably save you about 3-4 pounds.

In regards to hubs, you need a 135mm front hub with front disc spacing, and a 170mm rear hub. I'll leave it to you to determine weight saving vs. cost comparison, but any hub will probably be lighter than stock. However, since the hub's are at the center of the rotating mass, unless you're just looking for lighter, not as much to be gained by swapping hubs as by swapping the rims. I actually like the BD stock hubs because they are easy to regrease and adjust the bearings, and the freehub is steel which prevents galling by the cassette. For weight reduction, some lightweight 26" x 80mm carbon rims will greatly reduce the rotating mass, and along with a good set of tires and tubes/tubeless you can loose some more weight.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Note to Boris x9 new batch owners. My 2014 seatpost is a 31.6mm, and the 2015 is a 30.4mm seatpost. It's an odd size so a shim may be necessary. I notified BD about the discrepancy. Bummer because I'm still waiting for a shim and had to return a 31.6mm Thudbuster and get a 27.2 XL and a 27.2 to 30.4 shim


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Last week I lets my X5 at my LBS to change the BB and they had a surprise went they open it, it was full a water. And he recommended me to drill a whole soo the water can go out.

Tomorrow I will try the X5 after the tune up of last week.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I was able to demo a KHS 3000 at the LBS along with a Cooker Maxi 1 and Surly Pugsley. The KHS just felt right. The others felt uncomfortable ( I rode a Framed Minnesota and Alaskan at another shop and Alaskan felt good while MN was off). It was a 19 but due to standover height I'd need to drop to a 17. Would the Boris feel the same?

The 3000 had through axles, 4.8 inch snowshoe XL on 100mm rims, sliding rear drop out, tapered headset, and Hayes hydraulic brakes. The KHS was 30% off at $1560 which is probably out of budget. The X7 or maybe X9 or more in my budget. Would the upgarded rims, axles,drop out, rims/tires, and tapered headset make it feel that different? The person helping me seemed to make a big deal of those features


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Last week I lets my X5 at my LBS to change the BB and they had a surprise went they open it, it was full a water. And he recommended me to drill a whole soo the water can go out.
> 
> Tomorrow I will try the X5 after the tune up of last week.


I had a bottom bracket full of water this winter and ended up drilling a 1/16" hole as a drain.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

n8b5150 said:


> I had a bottom bracket full of water this winter and ended up drilling a 1/16" hole as a drain.


Same thing over the weekend with my 29er. Took out my BB because it was creaking (too loose) and full of water. Still need to drill a hole. I think it got in when washing with a garden hose. Have to remove the seat and tilt the bike back.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Drain seems like a good thing, more likely to do good than harm. The inner "tube" on the BB's will keep the bearings ok (if it works) but still, the rest full of water cannot be good. LOTS of grease on the BB cup threads sounds like a good idea too.

Along the same lines... I plugged my hollow spindle with a wine cork, painted black. Cant see getting water... usually SALT water... in there for any good reason.


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

I love my Boris. Last weekend we had a local Fat Bike Cyclocross and we had 13 guys.

Anyway, I wanted to invest in some better tires and I just stumbled into some On-One Floaters on eBay. Sharing the link while they last. Shipping from the UK is like $80 so this is a great deal.
On One Floater 120 TPI 26x4 0? Fat Bike Snow Mud | eBay


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

CharlieBlues said:


> Drain seems like a good thing, more likely to do good than harm. The inner "tube" on the BB's will keep the bearings ok (if it works) but still, the rest full of water cannot be good. LOTS of grease on the BB cup threads sounds like a good idea too.
> 
> Along the same lines... I plugged my hollow spindle with a wine cork, painted black. Cant see getting water... usually SALT water... in there for any good reason.


Anti seize is your friend, especially if you're dealing with salt.


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's my X9 out on its shakedown run. 16 fun miles on fire roads, rail trails and single track.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

Can't find any feedback on this thread but has anyone done a 1x10 mod yet? Preferably with an oval chainring?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

multiple people have done the 1x10 with a narrow wide chainring with great success. I'd assume a NW oval ring would be the same, as long as it's smaller than the 36T across, and you put it in the 104BCD location. Don't remember there being clearance issues between the big chainring and the frame, but no sense in inviting trouble. Also, with a geared bike, I don't think you gain as much with an oval ring in comparison to a SS bike. For SS, definately go oval.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

homeslice said:


> Can't find any feedback on this thread but has anyone done a 1x10 mod yet? Preferably with an oval chainring?


Done two of them. Used a 26T on both. One-up 40T on one and 42T on other. Both 11-36. Had to adjust the H and L tooth on one and the B screw on the other. No other adjustments have been needed. This is with the X9 sram derail. Shifting smooth and absolutely no problems, nor any chains dropped. Just took off the larger chainring and kept the cranks. No bash guards.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I want to do this but don't know where to get the parts. Any retailer site links anyone could share. I want to convert both my wife's Boris and my Cogburn. 
I've found that the large crank ring and the 3rd gear down from.the 36 t on the cassette brings the inside of the chain inline with the inside of the frame. My plan is to move the 2 outermost gears to the inside of the cassette, to serve as spacers. 
Is this something I should have my lbs do?
My goal is simplified shifting for trail/ woods riding, and to maximize the tire width I can use. 
What are the advantages to an oval crank ring? 
Thanks!


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I plan on a 42 tooth rear gear and what ever front crank ring I need to get as close to the 14 tooth difference between front and rear gears as what I have now with the 22 front 36 rear.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I plan on a 42 tooth rear gear and what ever front crank ring I need to get as close to the 14 tooth difference between front and rear gears as what I have now with the 22 front 36 rear.


It's just a ratio, 36/22 = 1.64. A 26T front with the 42T rear should get you the same granny gear, but higher top end speed.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> My plan is to move the 2 outermost gears to the inside of the cassette, to serve as spacers.
> Is this something I should have my lbs do?


Don't do it. I tried something like this once, and it really didn't work well. The smallest gear has end stops on it, so it can't be used as a spacer, which means the 2 and 3rd smallest gear would be the ones you have to use, ultimately loosing 3 gears. Much better off just changing the chainring to something that puts you in the gear range you want. 
For links, the absolute black one would replace the small ring and you could use a bashguard. The raceface one would replace the big ring, and you don't even need to touch the small ring. Will give you more tire clearance and might even get away without having to remove the crankset.
Absoluteblack - Best OVAL chainrings on the market for Sram direct mount, Shimano, RaceFace Cinch and more - Round 104 / 64BCD
Amazon.com: Race Face 104mm Single Chain Ring, Black, 30T 9/10/11 Speed


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> Done two of them. Used a 26T on both. One-up 40T on one and 42T on other. Both 11-36. Had to adjust the H and L tooth on one and the B screw on the other. No other adjustments have been needed. This is with the X9 sram derail. Shifting smooth and absolutely no problems, nor any chains dropped. Just took off the larger chainring and kept the cranks. No bash guards.


I run a raceface narow/wide 30t (not oval) on the front of my Bois X7 and a One-Up 42t conversion out back. insane range. I love it.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I plan on a 42 tooth rear gear and what ever front crank ring I need to get as close to the 14 tooth difference between front and rear gears as what I have now with the 22 front 36 rear.


You'll see everything from 26T to 30T on the forum. I use mine specifically in a very hilly singletrack or in the Mountains for the most part. I chose 26T chainring on my first bike with a 42. 2nd bike was a 26T with a 40. I'll stay with a 40, as it's a better compromise for the lowest gear which was too low on the 42.

I rarely spin out on the 11T, but it could happen, if you're in flat country, you'll probably want to go to the 28 chainring with the 42T.

I got my 26T from Absolute Black Absoluteblack - Best OVAL chainrings on the market for Sram direct mount, Shimano, RaceFace Cinch and more - Home, nice stuff.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Zowie said:


> Anti seize is your friend, especially if you're dealing with salt.


True that!


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Bumpyride said:


> You'll see everything from 26T to 30T on the forum. I use mine specifically in a very hilly singletrack or in the Mountains for the most part. I chose 26T chainring on my first bike with a 42. 2nd bike was a 26T with a 40. I'll stay with a 40, as it's a better compromise for the lowest gear which was too low on the 42.
> 
> I rarely spin out on the 11T, but it could happen, if you're in flat country, you'll probably want to go to the 28 chainring with the 42T.
> 
> I got my 26T from Absolute Black Absoluteblack - Best OVAL chainrings on the market for Sram direct mount, Shimano, RaceFace Cinch and more - Home, nice stuff.


 As near as I can tell, I can go as low as 30tooth for a large front chain ring without changing my crank arms. Then if I went to a 42 in the rear I would have a difference of 12 teeth which should work fine. I may.need to pull 1 or 2 links out.of my chain. But otherwise I could just leave the 22 tooth front ring inplace. And just leave the left hand derailure alone. Just not use it. 
Are there any functional flys in the ointment with that idea?? Considering I have only used my 3 smallest gears on the rear a few times, and that was to go fast down a big hill. I wouldn't miss them for practical riding. We may well have permanent snow on the ground in 2 weeks. I'm not thinking we will be racing down any big hills for the next 6 months or more.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> As near as I can tell, I can go as low as 30tooth for a large front chain ring without changing my crank arms. Then if I went to a 42 in the rear I would have a difference of 12 teeth which should work fine. I may.need to pull 1 or 2 links out.of my chain. But otherwise I could just leave the 22 tooth front ring inplace. And just leave the left hand derailure alone. Just not use it.
> Are there any functional flys in the ointment with that idea?? Considering I have only used my 3 smallest gears on the rear a few times, and that was to go fast down a big hill. I wouldn't miss them for practical riding. We may well have permanent snow on the ground in 2 weeks. I'm not thinking we will be racing down any big hills for the next 6 months or more.


You can go to 26T on the 64 ring (smaller chain ring). No problems for me on the 42T or 40T. You might get a wider tire in the rear if you use the larger ring 104. I'm good to a 4.25" tire. Floaters work fine with plenty of clearance.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

. I'm thinking I will try a 30 tooth 104 and a 42 on the cassette. And move 3 small cogs to the inside. . If I have to keep the 11 tooth cog on the far outboard side of the cassette I will. We have enough changes in the snow conditions that I wantaswide a tire as I can run. Atp. As long as I don't damage anything, I can always change back if I don't like the results. 
Winter is the best season up here for overland travel because the water ( other than some rivers) freeze nice and flat and hard. With a snow machine trail that has froze in there are several public wood lots that will make Awesome trail riding. I was riding some of them yesterday on my 4 wheeler. I'm going to have to cut some willow shoots to keep the trails open. But that's just maintenance.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

ou2mame said:


> You definitely can't mix 9 speed sram and shimano shifters and derailleurs. I'm not sure about 10 speed but I'm assuming they don't mix either.


It is strange but a 10 speed shimano dérailleur will work with 9 speed Sram shifters...only way to get a 9speed clutch setup.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

jmgraber said:


> I love my Boris. Last weekend we had a local Fat Bike Cyclocross and we had 13 guys.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to invest in some better tires and I just stumbled into some On-One Floaters on eBay. Sharing the link while they last. Shipping from the UK is like $80 so this is a great deal.
> On One Floater 120 TPI 26x4 0? Fat Bike Snow Mud | eBay


I have On-one Floaters on my Chinook Bravo they are nice but the MAXXIS Mammoth's on my Boris just flat FLY! If you plan on racing I'd go with the Mammoth's.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Entering the club, x5 in white headed my way. Bought a deadeye monster last year. It's a lot of fun but wider rims and gears sound good. I already have floaters so they will go right on with the pure v saddle and avid mechanical brake levers. It sounds like the stock bars aren't as bad on these as the gravity so I might go with them for a while.

Didn't debate the 7 long since I already have tires and I'm a shimano guy so either would get drivetrain upgrades after beating up the stock for a while.

I've read through most of this thread and will consult again if the bb issue occurs. 

Does anyone have a good walk through or video of how they've inspected bd bikes or specifically what they added grease to?


----------



## Somchat (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can this Trunk Mount use for Boris X? I just want to carry a bike.
http://www.amazon.com/Allen-Sports-...automotive&vehicleId=1&vehicleType=automotive


----------



## Somchat (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can this Trunk Mount use for Boris X? I just want to carry a bike.

Amazon.com : Allen Sports Deluxe Trunk Mount 3-Bike Carrier : Automotive


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Easy checklist from Park tools. I you have questions, let us know. 
New Bike Assembly - Park Tool

The assembly is easy, just have to be prepared for the litle quirks from factory direct bikes. This usually involves the derailures needing a few adjustments, brake calipers not aligned or tightened down properly, bolts not tightened. If you plan on doing maintenance yourself, go ahead and order one of the $50 toolkits online. bikesdirect sells one, and so do most other online bike stores (Jenson, Nashbar, performance bike, amazon to name a few). the biggest thing you'll want is to make sure the kit has the external bearing bottom bracket tool required for a boris. Most new kits come with an external bearing and cartridge bearing tool, but some of the older ones don't have the external bearing tool. Once you see a picture of Park Co's external bearing tool, it's easy to recognize in the other tool kit pictures.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Watts. I do a handful of my own stuff. I'm perfectly comfortable with the mechanical brakes and can bleed shimano stuff. I've swapped out plenty of bars and stems etc. I think what I want to learn and be on top of with this bike is the hub bearings. That will be a new venture. I want to make sure they are greased enough and adjusted properly and then know how to do maintenance on them going forward. 

I've read a lot of conflicting seatpost size posts in here. I can't get a good grip on if this thing is going to arrive with a 30.4 (odd) or a 31.6. I guess if it comes with a 30.4 I'll get a shim to run 27.2? Seems to be logical?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Seems to be that the old Boris had cartridge bearing hubs, while the newer ones are cup and cone.

The only real issue with cup and cone is losing the balls. However, balls are cheap, and it might be just as well to replace the balls anyway on teardown and regrease.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

hankscorpio said:


> Thanks Watts. I do a handful of my own stuff. I'm perfectly comfortable with the mechanical brakes and can bleed shimano stuff. I've swapped out plenty of bars and stems etc. I think what I want to learn and be on top of with this bike is the hub bearings. That will be a new venture. I want to make sure they are greased enough and adjusted properly and then know how to do maintenance on them going forward.
> 
> I've read a lot of conflicting seatpost size posts in here. I can't get a good grip on if this thing is going to arrive with a 30.4 (odd) or a 31.6. I guess if it comes with a 30.4 I'll get a shim to run 27.2? Seems to be logical?


With regards to seatpost sizing, the Boris Fs X9 Bluto has the 30.4 sizing, all the rigid X5, X7 & X9 come with 31.6.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting, thanks


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

CharlieBlues said:


> Seems to be that the old Boris had cartridge bearing hubs, while the newer ones are cup and cone.
> 
> The only real issue with cup and cone is losing the balls. However, balls are cheap, and it might be just as well to replace the balls anyway on teardown and regrease.


All of my bikes have cup and cone bearing hubs. I have never had an issue and some of them are more than 25 years old. I don't begrudge new technology but I don't understand all the gnashing of teeth over cup and cone either.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Cup and cone works fine.... I just get into the habit of always losing at least one ball....

There is a little knack to get them "right", so I'd say not for the mechanically disinclined.

So far on my X7, the bottom bracket was my real learning experience, and my final "temporary fix", has held up without a hitch at all. 

Things like adjusting the front and back derailers and brakes... I think thats to be expected. I did bend my hanger, and bought the tool and straightened it. But that was caused by a fall over, my fault.

And..... while I was pleased that the various screws that hold things (top of stem, braze-on fittings, etc) are marked A2 (type 304 or 18-8 stainless)... they were the first things to rust! Actually... the only things to rust. I should have a huge supply of A4 (type 316 stainless) fasteners in about a week or so from the local industrial supply.


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> The only real issue with cup and cone is losing the balls.


 My dog can vouch for that!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Today is Boris Day! two questions, I've read a few people remove the rubber strip that comes between the cloth rim tape and the tube? Does it really not have a purpose? Is it just extra security to protect the tube from rim tape?

Also how many of you guys are using the stock bars and stem? I've read they aren't heavy so are people just changing them out for fit preference? the stock stem and bars on my deadeye weighed a ton, I find it hard to believe these are much lighter


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> With regards to seatpost sizing, the Boris Fs X9 Bluto has the 30.4 sizing, all the rigid X5, X7 & X9 come with 31.6.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Actually I don't think that is true. I have a rigid X9 with a 30.4 seat post.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

the rim tape is just extra protection. Normally the colored strip is all you need, but it's up to you to remove it. If you're using the bike in a lot of snow, I could see the colored rim strips lossing some of their elastisity while the rim tape isn't affected as much. I've removed mine but I have litle doubt that the colored rim strips are more than enough for normal trail use.

The boris bar and stem is actually OK. It's not as light as some bars and stems I've used, but it does have a a good weight to strength ratio. I'd say their comparable to most of the $30 handlebars you could get on amazon/online. The stock handlebar is also pretty wide, unlike the deadeye's. Only thing I don't like about the stock bar is the lack of rise. I wish it had about 30mm rise. I think the stock bar is about 15mm rise.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

johnny5jz said:


> Actually I don't think that is true. I have a rigid X9 with a 30.4 seat post.


When did you buy it? I've heard some of the newer boris frames are using the 30.4mm seattube. Don't know if they're the exact same frame as the boris with the bluto, but it would make sense from a manufacturing standpoint.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

30.4 seems like an awful choice. Sounds like shim city to me


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

I found a cheap (less than $30?) 30.4 seat post on amazon that was 1/2 the weight of the original that had a huge setback.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

the one you bought has set back or the stock set back you think is huge? link?

Boris just landed here. I can't unpack it bc I'm at work but I did pull the post out of the box and confirm its a 30.4


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

The stock post had a large setback that wasn't right for me. I found a zero setback 30.4 for cheap on amazon. It's an odd size but they're out there!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone else replace the post with something? or run a shim?


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I bought my X9 in April. I am running a 27.2 seat post with a shim. It works great


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not on my boris, but I used a shim on a steel framed bike to bring it down to 27.2. The shims on ebay that are only 3" long should be avoided. If you're going to buy one, spend the extra $2 and get the 4" long shim. $2 for a shim vs. snapping a seat tube and damaging the bike's frame, especially for those who are weight gifted (hey, I'm overflowing wih weight. Just look at all this weight).


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

I got this from amazon, but it came from Bikewagon. It was $9.99

Amazon.com : Cane Creek Shim-27.2 I.D./30.4 O.D. : Bike Seat Posts And Parts : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

I got the Cane Creek shim 27.2 to 30.4 from amazon, but it came from Bikewagon. It was $9.99 shipped.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

so it's going to take a bit to get this thing together juggling some domestic responsibilities but first thing I noticed was this giant smudge. kinda tacky, buffed out with alcohol but kinda strange. I also noticed in the box it came with much better pedals than the gravity (even though I've got some better ones laying around). It also had a spare derailleur hanger in the box. Is that typical? It's pretty sweet to have on hand


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

johnny5jz said:


> Actually I don't think that is true. I have a rigid X9 with a 30.4 seat post.


Well it's possible someone at BD somehow swapped a Bluto Boris frame in place of the rigid Boris when shipped to you? Does your rigid Boris have a tapered head tube?

FWIW, the specs on BD page states rigid Boris comes with 31.6 and the Bluto Boris is a 30.4, so??!!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> Today is Boris Day! two questions, I've read a few people remove the rubber strip that comes between the cloth rim tape and the tube? Does it really not have a purpose? Is it just extra security to protect the tube from rim tape?
> 
> Also how many of you guys are using the stock bars and stem? I've read they aren't heavy so are people just changing them out for fit preference? the stock stem and bars on my deadeye weighed a ton, I find it hard to believe these are much lighter


Yep remove the inner rubber strip they are not needed. I have several hundred miles on mine without the strips. Plus they are heavy.

The stock stem and bars are made by Kalloy and are very light for cheap stock parts. Bar is 700mm wide and has no rise. No rise is fine but I prefer a wiser bar on the fat bike. I have a 720mm Easton EC70 on mine.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> Well it's possible someone at BD somehow swapped a Bluto Boris frame in place of the rigid Boris when shipped to you? Does your rigid Boris have a tapered head tube?
> 
> FWIW, the specs on BD page states rigid Boris comes with 31.6 and the Bluto Boris is a 30.4, so??!!


No, mine is the rigid frame with straight headtube and 30.4 seat post.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

johnny5jz said:


> No, mine is the rigid frame with straight headtube and 30.4 seat post.


well that sux. =o/


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

*X7 Derailer Hanger Moto or Aftermarket?*

There was some discussion over an aftermarket derailer hanger for the Boris X7. Anyone tried it or know where to get it and how well it fit?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

quick stats for any who are looking. my x5 came in with a post marked 30.4. stock the bike weighed 37.5. box came with metal vp pedals, yellow tape (red installed) and a spare derailleur hanger.

Removing the extra rubber rim strip and swapping stock tires and tubes for floater and super lites was about 2 lbs even


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone sold their x5 stuff as take offs? If so what did you get for it.

Another thing I noticed was the seat post had quite a bit of play. ie, it will drop straight down unless tightened. Has anyone tried a 30.6? I know it sounds odd but .2 mm with the amount of play I see isn't a lot

edit..nevermind I was thinking 30.6 was a common size but its 30.9 I was thinking of. I guess a shim it is


----------



## Fatboy Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

Pee Wee rides again...but this time he's FAT! The new X-1..


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

96 pages of interesting info. Ordered my 9 yr old the 15" X5 because he likes the indigo color. I saw a $450 mulefut 80sl novatec 135qr170qr wheel set on the flea bay from bikesmith. The tires will have to go. I think a 150thru axle or 135qr carbon fork, with 170 qr rear upgrade seems to make the biggest difference other that tires, tubes and rim strips on the weight side. I'm liking the colored on one floaters but no state side availability currently. 

Question, I have a Sturgis bullet Ti with snowshoe 4.5 single compound 72tpi tires. With my weight, 260lbs, I feel the self steer at low pressure. If my son, weighing 76lbs, were to ride these, would the self steer still show up? I think I read someone saying the snowshoe 4.5 is now relabeled 4.7 and that it fit the 170 rear on the Boris?

I will try because then I will upgrade my tires on the Sturgis Ti..
Bike arrives Thursday. 3 fat bikes wife the wife saying where's mine!
H


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Did some math on HL80 weight front and rear with skewers at 4021g and mulefut novatec package with skewers at 2889g 2.3lbs approx. forks 2lbs, tires, rim strips, tubeless maybe another 2 lbs would bring the bike to a respectable 31-32lbs. $450 wheel set +$150 fork & bearing +$100 tires + tubes or tubeless $30. 
Bike $599 + $800 parts $1400. Ummmmh fatboy SE $1500. I guess I will need to sleep on it.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

The non studded Snowshoe is advertised as 4.7" but they seem to measure out at 4.2-4.3" wide. The XL Snowshoes will Not fit the Boris X5. The lbs I got our winter tires at tried today and they won't even turn. The Dillinger 5 fits fine but the chain rubs when on the small front chain ring and the 2 inner cogs on the cassette. So I'm going to have to go to a Dillinger 4 on the rear. The Snowshoe XL fits great on the front fork tho. So atm my wife's Boris has all studded tires on it. Looks pretty cool also.
I've got a D4 and studs. Just need to stud the tire and swap them out.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

P.s. I don't think your son will experience any self steer


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shelterock said:


> Did some math on HL80 weight front and rear with skewers at 4021g and mulefut novatec package with skewers at 2889g 2.3lbs approx. forks 2lbs, tires, rim strips, tubeless maybe another 2 lbs would bring the bike to a respectable 31-32lbs. $450 wheel set +$150 fork & bearing +$100 tires + tubes or tubeless $30.
> Bike $599 + $800 parts $1400. Ummmmh fatboy SE $1500. I guess I will need to sleep on it.


If you're looking at upgrading that stuff, get one of the higher end BD fatbikes. They will be better than the fatboy SE for the same price. Trying to upgrade the borix x5 is almost a loosing battle in comparison to buying a better one to start with.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Shelterock said:


> 96 pages of interesting info. Ordered my 9 yr old the 15" X5 because he likes the indigo color. I saw a $450 mulefut 80sl novatec 135qr170qr wheel set on the flea bay from bikesmith. The tires will have to go. I think a 150thru axle or 135qr carbon fork, with 170 qr rear upgrade seems to make the biggest difference other that tires, tubes and rim strips on the weight side. I'm liking the colored on one floaters but no state side availability currently.
> 
> Question, I have a Sturgis bullet Ti with snowshoe 4.5 single compound 72tpi tires. With my weight, 260lbs, I feel the self steer at low pressure. If my son, weighing 76lbs, were to ride these, would the self steer still show up? I think I read someone saying the snowshoe 4.5 is now relabeled 4.7 and that it fit the 170 rear on the Boris?
> 
> ...


I would triple check the specs on those Ebay wheels - to my knowledge, Novatec has never had a 135 nor 170 fat hub.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

watermonkey said:


> I would triple check the specs on those Ebay wheels - to my knowledge, Novatec has never had a 135 nor 170 fat hub.


They do:
Novatec EU (Ltd.) - Hubs - Disc - D101SB-QR
Novatec EU (Ltd.) - Hubs - Disc - D102SB-S4S-QR


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

They do, Thanks Zowie, But I have a question on QR sizing. I read all about Thru-axles for my sturgis bullet Ti purchase but since I bought the Boris X5, is there any varient of size in QR axle sizing. Fronts seem 9mm and rear seems 10mm. Anything else out there or is a 135qr a 135qr period? There was a mention or 2 in the last 96 pages that the boris had odd size qr sizing. I don't kow if that's true.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm guessing it's not the QR sizing, the 135x10 is standard, but the disc spacing you are referring to--the Surly fat bikes are all 135 rear disc spaced, and the Cro-Mo fork that comes with the Boris is front disc spaced, so you will want to pay attention to that.

Then again it's possible you could get something unexpected in a new run, as the seat post discussion illustrates, so I wouldn't stake any big money on it...


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> The non studded Snowshoe is advertised as 4.7" but they seem to measure out at 4.2-4.3" wide. The XL Snowshoes will Not fit the Boris X5. The Snowshoe XL fits great on the front fork tho.


I'm going to take my Snowshoe 4.5 single compound and try it in the Boris 170mm. If it fits, I'm going to upgrade my tires on the Sturgis Ti to try to minimize the self steer. I think this is worse the heavier you are.



watts888 said:


> If you're looking at upgrading that stuff, get one of the higher end BD fatbikes. They will be better than the fatboy SE for the same price. Trying to upgrade the borix x5 is almost a loosing battle in comparison to buying a better one to start with.


I'm really only worried about the bad rep of the BigAdventures tire for now. I like the Fork idea and certainly the rim strips etc... We'll see how he does with the stock bike and go from there. if it becomes a killjoy then I need to fix that.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zowie said:


> I'm guessing it's not the QR sizing, the 135x10 is standard, but the disc spacing you are referring to--the Surly fat bikes are all 135 rear disc spaced, and the Cro-Mo fork that comes with the Boris is front disc spaced, so you will want to pay attention to that.


On my boris x9 (which I'm assuming will have the same cheap loose ball cup/cone hub as the x5), the hub comes as a front offset disc wheel setup, but if you're good with re-greasing hub bearings, it's an easy swap to change it from front to rear offset. All you need to do is swap one of the bearing cone lockdown nuts from one side to the other. Hardest part is making sure you get the washers back on their right because they have to be orientated properly to align with the rubber dust seal.

Also, the 135mm fatbike front hub uses the standard m10 rear axle that most mountain bikes have out back. Don't know if it's a "minimize the axle standards" concept, which I doubt, or if it was cheaper to go that route.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok, Mindboggling, So does the Boris X5 has 135Qr front spaced hubs, crappy as they might be? That seems to be the new standard. The set of wheels I saw used the Novatec D101SB/D102SB front hub which seems to be purpose built front spaced hub and not a repurposed rear space 135mm hub. Is this right?

Ebay Listing:
Sun Ringle Mulefut 80SL 26 x 4 0" Fat Bike Wheelset 170mm 135mm Mule Foot Notube | eBay


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Shelterock said:


> Ok, Mindboggling, So does the Boris X5 has 135Qr front spaced hubs, crappy as they might be? That seems to be the new standard. The set of wheels I saw used the Novatec D101SB/D102SB front hub which seems to be purpose built front spaced hub and not a repurposed rear space 135mm hub. Is this right?
> 
> Ebay Listing:
> Sun Ringle Mulefut 80SL 26 x 4 0" Fat Bike Wheelset 170mm 135mm Mule Foot Notube | eBay


Yes the stock front hub is 135mm front spaced. Also note that a rear spaced hub can be used with a front spaced fork by use of spacers which are avilable.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

fwiw I had the missions and the big adventures. The missions are generally bad but the big adventures were much better on pavement and I imagine they would do ok in sand


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

hankscorpio said:


> fwiw I had the missions and the big adventures. The missions are generally bad but the big adventures were much better on pavement and I imagine they would do ok in sand


Thank you, The Kid's gonna ride the adventures till I trial fit my snowshoes. I hope at his featherweight he won't experience Self steer as it is destabilizing. If he says nothing and likes the feel then I'll give it time. Certainly not going to be a good winter tire but then he may not want to ride in the snow. He's a gamer and not really a rider. We ride beach and single track with pine needles, roots and sand. fingers crossed


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm like 180 and I noticed quite a bit less self steer than missions. especially if you pump them up a little higher.


----------



## juicetifer (Mar 7, 2014)

So has anyone tried one of the cheap Chinese suspension forks on ebay yet? 
Fat Tire Bike Fork Snow Bike Fork Spread 135mm Suspension Fork 26 Steerer 255mm | eBay
I tried to do some searching but I'm not seeing anything about these yet. They have a straight steer tube, 135 qr compatible, and disc brake mount. It looks like they would swap right on a Boris. I'm quite sure they are pretty crappy, like the same coil spring type you get stock on an entry level bike. But at $150 it's a cheap option. The biggest draw back would be the weight, the info says it's over 6 pounds. That's a killer.

I'm in a desperate situation at the moment. I've done some damage to my wrists and I just can't handle a rigid fork anymore. I also can't afford to drop 600-700 on a bluto/wheel upgrade. I wish there were some other cheaper options for forks for fat bikes. Fat bike season is fast approaching and I'm gonna have to get something going.


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> fwiw I had the missions and the big adventures. The missions are generally bad but the big adventures were much better on pavement and I imagine they would do ok in sand


I ride the big adventures pumped way up (15 to 18psi) on pavement with only a little self steer. I can always tell when the front is getting a little low on air because the thing dives into turns. I've ridden the big adventures on sand and it was not great. I put Nate's on for the winter and they are great for just about everything except sheer ice.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

juicetifer said:


> So has anyone tried one of the cheap Chinese suspension forks on ebay yet?


Couple links on it. Moral of the story, it's heavy and flexy, but it works comparable to a cheap suntour XCT fork. Because of the weight/torque of a fat wheel, I think the flex would be much worse over time.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/dolo-semi-wild-mongoose-dolomite-902410-83.html#post12194612

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/cheap-suspension-fork-my-fat-bike-949740.html


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

n8b5150 said:


> I ride the big adventures pumped way up (15 to 18psi) on pavement with only a little self steer. I can always tell when the front is getting a little low on air because the thing dives into turns. I've ridden the big adventures on sand and it was not great.


Interesting. I emailed Planet-X for On-one Floaters available in USA and we'll see. I think the Indigo Boris with Orange On-One's will play well for my 9 yr old.
His bike arrives today.
H


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a Boris "The Brut" with Snowshoe tires which I set up as tubeless and when on the trail I get this constant noise coming from them which sounds like rubbing your hand on a wet inner tube while floating down a river. Is this the tire or pressure or or is it my tubeless set up? I thought the snowshoes were pretty good tires and replacing them won't be cheap but if I have to I will.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you have a bike stand, put it up in it and give your rear wheel a spin. I've heard squeaking before between the cassette and spoke disc before, and sometimes there are rubber seals in the freehub that can make a squeaking sound till they wear down a bit.

I have had squeaking sounds on tubed tires run at low pressures, but I was running the 2.4-2.7" tubes in a 4" tires, so the tubes weren't fully pushing the tire against the rim.


----------



## mntbkrguy (Oct 26, 2004)

this is a low pitched sound more like the sound of a large rubber ball bouncing than something mechanical. definitely from the tires has anyone else heard anything like this? I have run different tire pressures but they have all been on the low side since the trails I ride are on the steep side with a good amount of rocks and roots. The sound happens mostly on the downhill portions especially at higher speeds.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Shelterock said:


> 96 pages of interesting info. Ordered my 9 yr old the 15" X5 because he likes the indigo color. I saw a $450 mulefut 80sl novatec 135qr170qr wheel set on the flea bay from bikesmith. The tires will have to go. I think a 150thru axle or 135qr carbon fork, with 170 qr rear upgrade seems to make the biggest difference other that tires, tubes and rim strips on the weight side. I'm liking the colored on one floaters but no state side availability currently.
> 
> Question, I have a Sturgis bullet Ti with snowshoe 4.5 single compound 72tpi tires. With my weight, 260lbs, I feel the self steer at low pressure. If my son, weighing 76lbs, were to ride these, would the self steer still show up? I think I read someone saying the snowshoe 4.5 is now relabeled 4.7 and that it fit the 170 rear on the Boris?
> 
> ...


I have my 8 year old on a 15" Boris X7, first with V8's, now with snowshoes that came off my Lurch. These fit the back of his Boris fine, and are the same size as the 120 tpi snowshoes that just come on my Night Train Bullet last week (and the same tires that came on your Ti). He started on this when he was 7 and it looked huge on him, but still did fine. I run his tires around 2.5-3 psi, running 2.8 Q tube's, and ditched the super heavy rim strips. I don't think he can pinch flat these at his weight (65-70lbs), and he's never complained of self steer, but I also didn't tell him about it - I just told him it handles differently than his mtn bike and deal with it. He didn't listen, as he was riding away through deep gravel and through a field yelling "wahoo" - I don't think it will be an issue. He LOVES this bike, even though he knows its harder to pedal and way slower than his Specialized Myka FSR.

The weinmann's are heavy, but they work for him. Keep in mind, our kids weight to power ratio is far greater than that of us old fat guys. Bike weight is not as much of an issue as people make it out to be for kids. I'm amazed at how fast he can accelerate this fatbike.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

mntbkrguy said:


> this is a low pitched sound more like the sound of a large rubber ball bouncing than something mechanical. definitely from the tires has anyone else heard anything like this?


If it's what I think it is, that's normal. It's the sound your tires make as they roll on the ground. Just like a jeep with big wheels going down the road, those big wheels with big lugs make a lot of noise as they deform and grip the road.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

watermonkey said:


> I have my 8 year old on a 15" Boris X7, first with V8's, now with snowshoes that came off my Lurch. These fit the back of his Boris fine, and are the same size as the 120 tpi snowshoes that just come on my Night Train Bullet last week (and the same tires that came on your Ti). He started on this when he was 7 and it looked huge on him, but still did fine. I run his tires around 2.5-3 psi, running 2.8 Q tube's, and ditched the super heavy rim strips. I don't think he can pinch flat these at his weight (65-70lbs), and he's never complained of self steer, but I also didn't tell him about it


Interesting, Snowshoe 4.5 on my Sturgis ar 72tpi single compound. I think the night train has 120tpi. Good to know they fit. I will get some light tubes and ditch the strip.
Thanks, H


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

So I received the Boris X5 today. Box looked intact except minor tear, but... sure enough, bent rear derailleur hanger. So much so that it was in the spokes. 

The Indigo is sweet. The 15" is the right size for 5'2" 9 yr old at 75 lbs, (tall Kid), and He's gonna flip.

Paint is thin in a few spots and while tightening the rear and front brake calipers bolts the paint cracked right away. Both Shifter run down the right side of the frame but there is no mounting point for it to run down the left side. I remember reading people mentioning this. 
The bike needed a bit of tuning. Front Derailleur was not on straight and needed slight adjustment. Rear derailleur I basically set up anew because of the bent hanger. 

I'm really pleased with the bike. My fat ass at 260lbs need 20 PSI in the tires for a test ride. It runs and looks great. 

Thanks to all for the advice, 97 pages of it. It's gonna be a fun weekend!
Cheers,
H


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Did yours come with a spare hanger in the accessories box?


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

hankscorpio said:


> Did yours come with a spare hanger in the accessories box?


Yes. Switched it out and up and runing luckily. The pedals by the way have some rough bearings. They were hard to turn by hand and far from spinning freely. I don't think that's by design like some freeride BMX pedals.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

same here with pedals. email bd about the hanger, I bet they send you another as a backup


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Bent dérailleur hanger. Installed spare.













Supposed to be flat with table surface.
All's good though. Very happy and I think my son will like this big.
H


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice. mine had some awful tacky smudges but everything was shifting ok. I sent these picture to bd to show I wasn't thrilled and they gave me 20 bucks back. no complaints there. I even told them I got the marks off but just wasn't thrilled I had to spend time doing that.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

for good measure he's how she looks built


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Could someone with an X9 either deny or confirm if the hubs are sealed cartridge or cup & cone? This thread has people suggesting the X9 is sealed bearings... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=927359

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> Could someone with an X9 either deny or confirm if the hubs are sealed cartridge or cup & cone? This thread has people suggesting the X9 is sealed bearings... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=927359
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


My x9 has cup and cone. Just got done building a new set of wheels to replace them.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Guy.Ford said:


> Could someone with an X9 either deny or confirm if the hubs are sealed cartridge or cup & cone? This thread has people suggesting the X9 is sealed bearings... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=927359
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


My X9 has cup and cone. I just got done building a new wheeler to replace them.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine came with cup and cone. I think the very first ones had cartridge bearings, but BD started using the same wheelset on all the x5/x7/x9 boris' after the initial run.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shelterock said:


> View attachment 1021192
> View attachment 1021193
> View attachment 1021194
> 
> ...


Did BD ship the bike with the derailure on or off? Most of my bikes were from the bikeisland site (BD's scratch & dent site), and they all had their derailures on. The only bike I actually ordered from BD (gravity 29.2) came with the derailure off the hanger and zipstripped to the chainstay. Curious if there is a consensus to how BD ships their bikes. I actually prefer to have the RD removed so there is less chance of the hanger getting bent in shipping.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine was on


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

2 bike, 2 derailleurs were mounted, and a spare hanger in each box too!


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

*My Boris X9 Project*

Here is a pic of my Boris X9 XL. I bought it last April and it has been my primary mountain bike. It weighed in at 39 lbs with pedals. It has changed quite a bit in an effort to reduce weight. Below are the parts I added and the price I spent.









Azonic World Force Riser Bars $30
Bontrager Elite Stem 60mm $20 (Take off)
Easton clamp on Grips $15
On-One Carbon Fiber Fork $110 (used)
On-One Seat Post $30
Cane Creak Seat Post Shim $10
Giant Connect Saddle $10 (take off)
Azonic Seat Post Clamp $19
Light Weight Tubes $30
Wireless Computer $50
VP Platform Pedals $80
Wheels
Surly Rolling Darrlys $110 (take offs self drilled)
DT competition Butted Spokes $64
DT Brass Nipples $34
9Zero7 Front Hub $50
Sarma Rear Hub $165

I have dropped the weight to 32lbs. I have a Set of 45NRTH Vanhelgas for winter that will bring the weight down another .9lbs. I am very happy with the bike, and it has been a fun project. I am going to use a lot of the spare parts to build a single speed fat bike.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey all - I've had my Boris a year and love it for riding in the snow, but would like to upgrade it a bit for this season. I've already replaced all the small easy things (tires, pedals, seatpost, stem). Looking to switch to a carbon fork. 

I remember that a few people had switched over to the Carver O'Beast, but can't really find any reviews after the fact. Has anyone here put an O'Beast on their Boris? How does it handle? Are you happy with it? What was the weight savings? Did it require any extra parts or were you good to go (looking at the specs it seems like it should work on the X7, but I'm no mechanic!)? 

Thanks in advance for the advice if anyone out there has switched out their fork!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

hankscorpio said:


> same here with pedals. email bd about the hanger, I bet they send you another as a backup


FWIW, I got not spare hanger, but mine was acceptably straight, until I bent it... (ahem).

My pedals were some really rough beasts. When I removed the dust cap I saw a nut that had the bolt section in the center peen'd into submission so the nut holding the cone could not move. I moved it anyway, and remashed things into place. One came out ok, the other is much better but still a bit rough even after 250miles or so.

I don't believe they could have gotten much cheaper with the pedals. Almost everything else, on mine at least, was ok. Alloy parts where others had reported steel, etc. I guess they put on 'em what they have available.

And... the el-cheapo-supreme bottom bracket and crankset is still holding in there, after my do-or-die repair (that I expected to fail) using some special NASA grade Locktite that we call "nasty".


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

Bikesdirect, good on you. I received my replacement rear derailleur hanger the other day. Very pleased with both the Boris X5 and Sturgis Ti. I should have read more about the bullseye monster comp with the RST Renegade shock for $700. Still, my son is very happy.
H


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Sarma Hoboy on their Boris? Ridiculous deal at $210/$230 right now but I'm concerned that it has a 45mm rake compared to the stock straight blade fork.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

haven't tried it, but see some problems. assuming this is for a regular boris, and not the one with a bluto, the fork requires a tapered headset and a thru-axle, neither of which are on the boris. It can be done, but will cost an extra $40 for the external bearing lower headset required for the tapered fork, and you'll need to replace the front hub with a thru-axle hub. Don't know the price for a new 150 thru-axle hub, but I'll assume it's at least $70, even for a cheap one. If weight savings are the main goal, you can look up an alloy salsa or surly fork that uses a straight steer tube and QR dropouts. Not as light as carbon, but not that far off, and costs about $120. Because it's spaced for rear disc offset, you have to swap the hub's bearing lockdown nuts and loosen one side's spokes and tighten the other sides spokes (mine took 1 1/4 turns).

FYI, the stock fork does have rake, it's just at the crown race. Not sure how much, but the angle at the race plus the dropout's offset to the front is probably close to 45-50mm rake.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

watts888 said:


> haven't tried it, but see some problems. assuming this is for a regular boris, and not the one with a bluto, the fork requires a tapered headset and a thru-axle, neither of which are on the boris. It can be done, but will cost an extra $40 for the external bearing lower headset required for the tapered fork, and you'll need to replace the front hub with a thru-axle hub. Don't know the price for a new 150 thru-axle hub, but I'll assume it's at least $70, even for a cheap one. If weight savings are the main goal, you can look up an alloy salsa or surly fork that uses a straight steer tube and QR dropouts. Not as light as carbon, but not that far off, and costs about $120. Because it's spaced for rear disc offset, you have to swap the hub's bearing lockdown nuts and loosen one side's spokes and tighten the other sides spokes (mine took 1 1/4 turns).
> 
> FYI, the stock fork does have rake, it's just at the crown race. Not sure how much, but the angle at the race plus the dropout's offset to the front is probably close to 45-50mm rake.


I was referring to this Hoboy with straight steerer and QR.
Hoboy 465mm Carbon Fat Bike Fork (Quick Release) | Sarma USA


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

I was referring to this fork with the straight steerer and QR dropouts
Hoboy 465mm Carbon Fat Bike Fork (Quick Release) | Sarma USA


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

Look at the on-one fork. Same price, 1 1/8" steer tube, 135mm hub spacing. It is rear disk spaced but an adapter can be made for this. I love mine.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

They make a straight steerer QR version.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

I was originally looking at those but the Sarma is $210 and about 150 grams lighter


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

lennymatuszewski said:


> Has anyone tried the Sarma Hoboy on their Boris?


It's what I run. I prefer the handling with the Sarma.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

Did it sharpen up the handling a bit? Also, did you go with the 465mm?


----------



## Heisenberg_TSV (Oct 22, 2015)

*Kenda Jaggernaut 4.5's*

Search thread "Boris Tire Upgrade" for my answer and pictures. My solution was the Kenda Jaggernaut 4.5's. A true 4.5 with aggressive tread -- absolutely the maximum tire for the rear geometry. Should be great in snow (yet to be proven.....next month).



donn12 said:


> A couple of Boris questions
> 
> 1 - best and largest tire to fit a stock boris for snow use?
> 
> 2 when it is time to replace bottom bracket what do I buy?


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone wanna give the short answer on whether the x9 is worth the $100 upgrade from the x7?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

bb7 over 5 is decent. still **** tires. x9 over 7...eh?can't remember if the cranks are better.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

cameden said:


> Anyone wanna give the short answer on whether the x9 is worth the $100 upgrade from the x7?


Better: crankset, shifters, derailleur, brakes, brake levers, and slightly better tires. It's worth it.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Bumpyride said:


> Better: crankset, shifters, derailleur, brakes, brake levers, and slightly better tires. It's worth it.


I'll 2nd that :thumbsup:


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have an x9, and it works well. To me, the bb7 and the better crankset are worth it. the x9 over x7 and the tires are questionable. If I were to do it again, I'd still get the x9, or I'd consider getting the gravity bullseye monster or the bullseye monster with the RST fork.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

Just lookin for my best bang for the buck and this seems to be it by far...

How fast is their shipping and where are they located out of?


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I am pretty sure they ship out of Texas. Mine shipped very quick but Spring floods and UPS screw ups slowed the actual arrival. Of course, Bikes Direct could not fix that.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

If it's in stock they ship quick. The x9 is definitely a great value. you may still want to swap tires but everything else is up to snuff.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Probably worth it.

Can't comment on the tires... but....

You get BB7 vs BB5 brakes the last time I checked, and you get an SRAM crankset vs the pos crankset on the X7.

I can live with the BB5's... they're not quite as easily adjustable, but work ok. The crank is the issue I had with my X7. The left side bearing is really not held in by anything more than friction, while the SRAM has a nice retaining ring to hold it in place.

Is that little ring worth $100.... when the crank lets loose on the X7... it is! 

Truth be told, I'm not totally stoked with the SRAM but at least the bearing wont fall out.


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

hankscorpio said:


> If it's in stock they ship quick. The x9 is definitely a great value. you may still want to swap tires but everything else is up to snuff.


BD says most new ones come with "upgraded" tires...the mission command. Are these any better than just the plain ol mission?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

cameden said:


> BD says most new ones come with "upgraded" tires...the mission command. Are these any better than just the plain ol mission?


Short answer is; yes a bit. Haven't ridden them in snow.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Just happened today. First batch x9, I'm a Clydesdale and I've ridden this bike on everything, (apart from jumps)

Sucks but poop hsppens

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

whoa that sucks. what is going on in the picture? is that a blue chainstay protector around a black boris?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Yep just a wrap around the frame to protect from chain slap


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like metal fatigue near a badly heat treated weld. warranty time. Let us know how it goes. I have little doubt they'll send you a new frame, I'm just curious what else.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

What else would you expect?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, its over a year old so we will see. Motobecane states 10 yr warantee, but as it wasnt ordered through them.we will see.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> Just happened today. First batch x9, I'm a Clydesdale and I've ridden this bike on everything, (apart from jumps)
> 
> Sucks but poop hsppens
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


This happened to mine too. The crack spread from the hole on the inside. I worked with BD and they got me a warranty replacement frame. I had pay for shipping both ways for the frames.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

That's kind of weak, how much was the shipping on the frames? also how much do you weigh and ride style?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Wingo said:


> This happened to mine too. The crack spread from the hole on the inside. I worked with BD and they got me a warranty replacement frame. I had pay for shipping both ways for the frames.


Thats encouraging! How long did you have yours?

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi - the first batch of Boris X9 had a different frame mfg than we are using currently.
We've sold hundreds and hundreds of Boris fatbikes and these are the only two issues I have heard of.

Anyone with issues should email [email protected]
Emails answered M-F and they try to reply in less than 24hrs, emails sent on Fri should get a reply by the following business day. (Monday)

We'll get you taken care of.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Joe I've already been contacted, just need to send the frame back and have it checked out. I'll keep y'all informed


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## 5 String (Apr 13, 2015)

*Sarma Carbon Hoboy QR fork A/C length for X9*

Noob here looking to upgrade the stock (which arrived bent and seems slightly "twisted"). For those that have installed the Sarma carbon fork, what size (450mm vs 465mm) did you use? What, if any advantage is there between the different sizes?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> Thats encouraging! How long did you have yours?
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


It was from the original Boris launch - with the sliding drops. It broke earlier this year - May.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine is from the same batch. Did your replacement have noon sliding drop outs? Straight or tapered headset? Same seat post size? Sorry for questions but i have upgraded dropper post and fork. Hoping i can still use them. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

The seat post is a good question bc my boris I ordered a few weeks ago is an odd size


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine is 31.6 (?) from original batch 
Biggun...

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

Rcksqrl said:


> Mine is from the same batch. Did your replacement have noon sliding drop outs? Straight or tapered headset? Same seat post size? Sorry for questions but i have upgraded dropper post and fork. Hoping i can still use them.
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


They actually sent me a green KHS 4 Seasons 1000 frame. Sliders. Straight. Same post size.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

well now that is really interesting, it's even got khs badging?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Wingo (Jul 7, 2007)

hankscorpio said:


> well now that is really interesting, it's even got khs badging?


Yes. The original Boris had KHS logos on the stock seatpost and stem too.


----------



## 5 String (Apr 13, 2015)

antonio said:


> It's what I run. I prefer the handling with the Sarma.


Hi antonio, did you use the 450mm or 465mm Hoboy? What other parts, if any did you need?


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I received my Boris X7 and noticed the front tire does not line up center to the top tube. Is this normal?


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Banjoguy - We can help you with your Boris

Please, Email pics of the issues to [email protected]

please make sure the front hub is inserted fully into the dropouts. Also make sure there is not excess paint or perhaps some masking in one of the drop outs.

Thanks- Joe


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've heard of a paint bulge inside the dropouts preventing the wheel to go in straight. If the wheel wobbles, the true is off. If the wheel doesn't wobble and stays in the same position when you spin it, I'd flip the wheel so the disc is on the other side and see if the wheel is still offset. Just be careful of the spokes and brake caliper. They might hit if you spin the wheel. If the tire comes back to the same off-centered spot, it's something with the dropout or the fork. If the tire comes back to the same offset on the other side of the bike, it's something to do with the wheel. Probably the "dish" is off to one side.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

It wasn't seated fully in the dropouts. I think the bike may have been knocked over, it was fine a couple of days ago and then I went for a ride today and it was all cock-eyed. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

What is the largest rear tire people are running in Boris? I have FS X9 and am running 4.0 Nate with plenty of room.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I hope one of the folks in the know can help me out on Avid brake adapter.

I came across a 200mm BB7 set - in the box, which said for front or rear. It was sealed up and upon opening looked untouched and complete. Twenty bucks. Mine.

My plan was... on the Boris X7, take the BB5's 180mm rotor off the front, move it to the back, and get whatever adapter I need for that to work (assuming the front adapter won't work in the rear). Then, just install the BB7 and the 200mm rotor up front - which has two adapters in the kit (assuming one is front, one is rear).

Looking on the AVID page, I see 40mm is what they call 200mm front/180mm rear. The 40mm comes in IS type and PM type. I'm short on the terminology... so, which do I order?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> I hope one of the folks in the know can help me out on Avid brake adapter.
> 
> I came across a 200mm BB7 set - in the box, which said for front or rear. It was sealed up and upon opening looked untouched and complete. Twenty bucks. Mine.
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Avid-Post-Spa...316904&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=avid+bb7+adapter

One of these should work.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

FYI, a 180 rotor is really close in the rear. If you do the swap, be extra careful when putting the wheel in. Scratch painted and bent rotor.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Well I guess I'll nix the 180mm in the back. There looks just enough room for the rotor, but... with the rack I've got on the back, no way I can move the caliper 20mm out further (unless I remove the rack, and its currently in full use).










I really don't have any issue with the stopping ability of the BB5's and the 180/160 combination of rotor diameters. But.... it seems that every time I take the front wheel off, its time to adjust the BB5's again. Not so in the back for some reason. Seeing the bargain BB7 and 200mm got me thinking about brakes.

But I guess all is well. We'll do BB7 up front for adjustable ease and maybe a little extra stopping, just leave well enough alone for the back, and have some spare parts on hand in case the back needs some TLC in the caliper. I'm good with that!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Well I guess I'll nix the 180mm in the back. There looks just enough room for the rotor, but... with the rack I've got on the back, no way I can move the caliper 20mm out further (unless I remove the rack, and its currently in full use).
> 
> I really don't have any issue with the stopping ability of the BB5's and the 180/160 combination of rotor diameters. But.... it seems that every time I take the front wheel off, its time to adjust the BB5's again. Not so in the back for some reason. Seeing the bargain BB7 and 200mm got me thinking about brakes.
> 
> But I guess all is well. We'll do BB7 up front for adjustable ease and maybe a little extra stopping, just leave well enough alone for the back, and have some spare parts on hand in case the back needs some TLC in the caliper. I'm good with that!


In my experience, BB7 are better brakes because they are easier to adjust and have larger pads, but I can't really feel an increase in braking power over BB5s.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I have slightly better modulation in the middle of the brake pull with bb7, and they don't seem to fade or wear as fast. This is from a clyde perspective though. I did have a bb7 up front and a bb5 in back on a 26" FS bike, but the front was too powerful and the bb5 in back didn't do anything. Swapped the bb7 to back and bb5 up front, perfect balance.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advise and experience. From what I read, the BB7 has bigger pads, so it makes sense that they might stop a bit better.

My rear BB5 has to be adjusted very close in order to feel similar to the front. Don't think I'll find another twenty buck garage sale BB7 anytime soon though. 

~~~

And on another note, I finally located some stainless shim stock with properties closer to 316 than 304 (18-8). The 316 is good for resistance against chlorides (ie sea water), while the common 302/304 types are not. The BB5 I bought had .0085 inches of radial play in between the ND side bearing and the spindle, and a nice little shim keeps it tidy and un-wiggly under the stress of pedaling.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone upgraded the wheels on Boris? I'm thinking width of 80 to 100 mm wide rim, lighter, easy to set up tubeless.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Tips-Up said:


> Has anyone upgraded the wheels on Boris? I'm thinking width of 80 to 100 mm wide rim, lighter, easy to set up tubeless.


I am sure people have what is your actual question? Are you asking what rims and hubs to get?

Also where are you riding? Unless you are doing super deep snow you may not want 100mm rims. Heavier and slower. Lighter 80's such as Sun Ringle Mulefuts would serve you very well and don't break the bank. I am building up a set of 65mm Marge Lite's on Hope Fatsno hubs right now.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I built a set earlier this year with surly rolling daryls custom drilled laced to a 907 front hub and a Sarma rear hub. I haven't gone tubeless, but I know many people that do, and I will be soon.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I was informed today that a replacement frame should be in the mail back to me so looking good. Will be an odd looking vine with the current black and blue accents on a bright green frame! Maybe foo work the clown look and get colored floater for my next set...


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

blkangel said:


> I am sure people have what is your actual question? Are you asking what rims and hubs to get?
> 
> Also where are you riding? Unless you are doing super deep snow you may not want 100mm rims. Heavier and slower. Lighter 80's such as Sun Ringle Mulefuts would serve you very well and don't break the bank. I am building up a set of 65mm Marge Lite's on Hope Fatsno hubs right now.


I'm riding in Eagle, CO, lots of good singletrack in the summer and lots of snow in the winter. Some nordic trails, planning at least a few races - that's why I want to upgrade the wheelset.

Anyone using Turnagains?


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Just received my x5. Have some Surly Nates coming soon. Anyone set up these wheels tubeless?


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone had an issue with their Boris where the chain will not go into the top cog in the rear? I cannot find any troubleshooting tips regarding this anywhere on the net and this was a problem straight out of the box.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Banjoguy said:


> Has anyone had an issue with their Boris where the chain will not go into the top cog in the rear? I cannot find any troubleshooting tips regarding this anywhere on the net and this was a problem straight out of the box.


Should just be a normal derailleur adjustment. That said, you should make sure your derailleur hanger is not bent, which requires a special tool... which I'm guessing by your question you may not have. Try the derailleur adjustment first... if it shifts fine after that, your derailleur hanger is either straight or straight enough.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Banjoguy said:


> Has anyone had an issue with their Boris where the chain will not go into the top cog in the rear? I cannot find any troubleshooting tips regarding this anywhere on the net and this was a problem straight out of the box.


Mine shifted fine right out of the box. They did supply a extra hanger with mine in case yours is bent. But I would try adjusting it first.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> Has anyone had an issue with their Boris where the chain will not go into the top cog in the rear? I cannot find any troubleshooting tips regarding this anywhere on the net and this was a problem straight out of the box.







This should help you out.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

This helped me dial in the rear derailleur.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

*On-One Floaters Orange*

My son's On-One Floaters arrived yesterday. Mounted them up on the Boris X5 Indigo.

~1870g per tire. Big Adventures tire ~1450g. extra rim strip ~125g so upgrading for traction and looks cost me a $103 and ~500g more than stock.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Shelterock said:


> My son's On-One Floaters arrived yesterday. Mounted them up on the Boris X5 Indigo.
> 
> ~1870g per tire. Big Adventures tire ~1450g. extra rim strip ~125g so upgrading for traction and looks cost me a $103 and ~500g more than stock.
> 
> View attachment 1026754


Yeah, but the big adventures are garbage for trail riding, not bad on sandy beaches though. Did you toss out the thick rubber rim protector when you replaced the tires?

Get a set of Q-Tubes Super Light 26" x 2.4-2.7 downhill tubes and toss out the rubber protector strip and just use a standard rim strip. You will drop a significant amount of weight.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

I tossed out the second rim strip at 125g a piece. Didn't weigh the inner tubes. I'm about to go tubeless on my Sturgis Ti with Mulefut rims this weekend so the next thing might be getting some mlighter tubes for the boris. For now we'll see how my 9 yr old likes his ride.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Shelterock said:


> I tossed out the second rim strip at 125g a piece. Didn't weigh the inner tubes. I'm about to go tubeless on my Sturgis Ti with Mulefut rims this weekend so the next thing might be getting some mlighter tubes for the boris. For now we'll see how my 9 yr old likes his ride.


Yeah, I would just let him rip around on it, no need to go crazy. I would be stoked if I got a bike like that at that age!


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone! Larry from BD asked me to have a mechanic look at it. They said the derailleur needed to be shortened(I have no clue what that is) and the derailleur hanger was bent slightly. The derailleur hanger on the bike originally was uber bent in the shipping process, which explains the hole in the side of the box it came in, so I used the spare. That's when I had the rear derailleur issue. The LBS said the hanger looked bent. Larry then sent a new hanger and still no luck with the derailleur...and now its at the shop. I wonder what the chances are of getting 3 bent hangers?


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Banjoguy - if you follow that video, it should be easy to tune your rear der.

There are only a few factors that affect shifting and hangers on these Boris can be aligned well enough by eye to shift nicely.

If you want to pm me a link to a video of what your rear der is doing, I would be happy to trouble-shoot it for you. 

Honestly though, not trying to diss your LBS but a mechanic worth their salt will be able to glance at your der and in a few minutes tell you exactly what is wrong and be able to fix it or tell you what needs to be replaced.

The shifting systems are quite simple


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks to Larry new frame arrived. It's addy lbs for assembly and tune up... Well pay points when is back in my hands


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Banjoguy said:


> Thanks for the info everyone! Larry from BD asked me to have a mechanic look at it. They said the derailleur needed to be shortened(I have no clue what that is) and the derailleur hanger was bent slightly. The derailleur hanger on the bike originally was uber bent in the shipping process, which explains the hole in the side of the box it came in, so I used the spare. That's when I had the rear derailleur issue. The LBS said the hanger looked bent. Larry then sent a new hanger and still no luck with the derailleur...and now its at the shop. I wonder what the chances are of getting 3 bent hangers?


Not to jump to conclusions, but sounds like your der could be farkled. A brand new hanger should've fixed the original issue, if not then the issue resides with der or frame, my money would be on the der.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

joebikesdirect said:


> Hi Banjoguy - if you follow that video, it should be easy to tune your rear der.
> 
> There are only a few factors that affect shifting and hangers on these Boris can be aligned well enough by eye to shift nicely.
> 
> ...


@joebikesdirect - Don't know why any mfg ships bikes with rear der attached, highly illogical.

After initial setup at the factory, the der should be unfastened from frame, wrapped in bubble wrap and zip tied to frame. Personally, I'd even go so far as to remove the hanger and bag that up too, but Im OCD when it comes to bikes. This way there is no chance of added stress on the hanger that could cause damage. But that's just my 15+ yrs working in shops, shipping bikes, racing and traveling with bikes also.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Guy.Ford said:


> @joebikesdirect - Don't know why any mfg ships bikes with rear der attached, highly illogical.
> 
> After initial setup at the factory, the der should be unfastened from frame, wrapped in bubble wrap and zip tied to frame. Personally, I'd even go so far as to remove the hanger and bag that up too, but Im OCD when it comes to bikes. This way there is no chance of added stress on the hanger that could cause damage. But that's just my 15+ yrs working in shops, shipping bikes, racing and traveling with bikes also.


while that's logical I just want to say for the record mine arrived shifting almost perfectly out of the box and the hanger was straight. That doesn't mean they all do but just showing my experience.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Banjoguy said:


> I wonder what the chances are of getting 3 bent hangers?


To answer your question, chances are good at getting three out of whack hangers. They're stamped out of fairly soft metal. You put them on, then ALIGN them on the bike.

More interesting is that the LBS didn't just straighten the hanger. The checking of, and straightening of a hanger is about a 10 minute job. Literally. I know one store that charges $5 for that service, and always does it while you wait.

There's nothing really to go totally haywire with the shifting.

Press the shifter so you're on the highest gear (smallest cog). Undo cable at shifter, set cable adjusters fully "short/slack", use H screw to find the smallest cogs shift point. Reattach cable to shifter, pulling it snug before tightening. Pedal and shift to bigger cogs. Make sure in middle gears, its aligned ok and shifts up and down ok in the middle. Adjust tension on cable if you need to, using fine adjusters. You'll always need to go "tighter" at this point, never looser. And it wont take much adjustment to get it perfect. Now adjust the L screw so that it just shfts onto the biggest cog, and maybe 1/8 screw turn more. Done. The "adjustment" really is built into the shifter lever. You're really just setting the high and low stops and fine tuning the slack in the cable.

The B screw should be set so that your derailer is parallel to the upper part of the chain.

done.

Note, you can do this even with a bent hanger, its just gonna not be positive when you shift and tend to jump gears at times if its really bent. Mine was! Isn't any more!


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks again everyone for the info. The LBS got it going! The derailleur had to be bent inward a tad and, I hope I explain this right, the cable that switches gears has a housing around it near the derailleur; it did not have proper tension when the chain was near the granny gears, you could slide it back and forth. So, the housing was replaced with a proper length one. 

The mechanic nicknamed my bike "Problem Child," so I don't feel bad not getting it going myself. This is my 3rd bike from BD and the first two were fine out of the box, needing slight adjustments. This new one had the derailleur issue and a bent fork. Larry from BD has taken care of the forks and I will find out Monday who pays the mechanic. 

Honda Valley here I come! I have to pick up my ribs I left on the red dot trail.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

BD paid the bill. I was asking for the labor charges, They paid everything!


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

FYI - for the record, hangers should not be "out of whack" as all replaceable hangers on all brands of bikes carried by Bikesdirect.com are either CNC machined out of billet aluminum or precision pressure cast aluminum from solid steel molds which have very stable dimensions. 

I am not aware of any manufacturer that uses soft metal stampings for replaceable derailleur hangers



CharlieBlues said:


> ...stamped out of fairly soft metal.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

joebikesdirect said:


> FYI - for the record, hangers should not be "out of whack" as all replaceable hangers on all brands of bikes carried by Bikesdirect.com are either CNC machined out of billet aluminum or precision pressure cast aluminum from solid steel molds which have very stable dimensions.
> 
> I am not aware of any manufacturer that uses soft metal stampings for replaceable derailleur hangers


Yeah, I'm going to have to back up Joe on this one, new hangers should not need to be aligned too the bike.

I've been working on bikes for 15+ years personally, @ shops and for race teams, I've never had to tweak a new hanger. Unless for some reason the der itself was out of whack and we had no replacement (race scenario; on the road), but other that that there should be no reason.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, newer Boris owners, what's the seat post size you have? Original was 31.6, re placement frame isn't that, 30.9 to big, 29.2 to small.... Those i thought were the standard......


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Rcksqrl said:


> Ok, newer Boris owners, what's the seat post size you have? Original was 31.6, re placement frame isn't that, 30.9 to big, 29.2 to small.... Those i thought were the standard......
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


I seem to recall some owners remarking their boris coming with a 30.4 same as the Boris Fs Bluto. Which means you can buy a crappy 30.4 post (all I've seen are crappy 30.4 seatposts) or use a shim to 27.2 and use whatever awesome 27.2 post you want.

I know this will fall on deaf ears, but [email protected] moving from a 31.6 (which BTW is still the stated seatpost size on your site, might want to update that) to 30.4 post size was an utterly moronic idea. Now anyone wanting to use a dropper post on a Boris is limited to a bunch of shitty droppers (aside from Gravity Dropper) and limited drop lengths most are max of 4" for 27.2 posts. 31.6 has unlimited options for posts and up to 6" for drop. Stupid move, just plain dumb.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Ok, newer Boris owners, what's the seat post size you have? Original was 31.6, re placement frame isn't that, 30.9 to big, 29.2 to small.... Those i thought were the standard......
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


2015 is a 30.4. Cane Creek has any shim that you may want.

This is what I used, but only paid $10

http://www.amazon.com/Cane-Creek-Sh...&sr=8-33-spons&keywords=cane+creek+shim&psc=1


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks all.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have one of those cane creek shims on a different bike, works great. 

Especially nice for steel frames and aluminum seatposts. You will sometimes get an aluminium seatpost to stick in a steel frame from corrosion, but when you use the aluminum shim, not a problem.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Thought I'd give a little report on the $20 BB7 set I bought in a garage sale.

The kit was complete, looks like it was examined a bit by its first owner, but the bag of goodies and such was unmolested, even had the AVID! sticker still in the box. Dunno the story on that... maybe they traded their bike before having the chance to install? Dunno.

Anyway, 200mm rotor on front, and moved the front 180mm rotor to the back. I did try the stock BB5 in back with the bigger rotor, and it was a "little better" than the 160mm. No way the rack was going on though, with the brake that far out.

So, the 160mm returned to the back wheel. And, for kicks, I tried the BB7 in the rear... better than the BB5 with 180mm, I'd say. I've gotten good at adjusting the BB5, so there was no real issue there... the BB7 was just... better. A little stronger.

The BB7 got left in the rear, and it was then time to put the BB5 on the new 200mm rotor up front. That worked out great, all the spacers for the BB7 work with the BB5 so everything was there to do that. Adjusted those up and... good lord, its almost too much brake. If I was on the beach, and panic stopped, I'd do an endo, no question, I'd be over the bars if the front dug into the sand a bit. On pavement and a hard brake I can get oscillation in the fork... so that really is too much brake. 

Quick stop ability much improved. I'm happy. Twenty bucks well spent!


----------



## nutjob09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone can post their white Boris bike with coloured tyres ?, love to see some of your creations.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a 31.6 gravity dropper i can no longer use mine with the new frame.... Sucks as i bought our early this summer


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## nutjob09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Can I run a set of 29inch wheels on the Boris x5 (after I buy it..) for my summer rides ?
If so would I need anything other than the wheelset ?
Thanks


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just the wheelset and brakes (and tires/tubes obviously). I've found the biggest problem will be brake rotor alignment. Not every hub has the exact same brake rotor offset. Trial and error setup with a couple 1 or 2mm washers, or make minor pad adjustments when you switch wheels. 

I think the cheapest fatbike 29er wheelset is the one from Minnesota fatbike's website, although it looks like they're sold out right now. Could also lace up your own off some cheap ebay fatbike hubs. The rims from Minnesota are heavy.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I was trying to post photos...So, I will leave it at this. The person who fixed my bike, talked my buddy into purchasing a FS cross country bike for $2700 instead of the $3400 FS down hill bike he was considering of buying. I don't think he was trying to scam a few bucks off of me. 

I agree the der was out of whack from the way it arrived. The mechanic/salesperson did say it was essential to bend the hanger to make the der shift into the top cog. When I received my bike back from him, I could see the hanger was straight down instead of slightly away from the frame.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Depending on the bend and such... you have have jumped gears, inability to hit certain gears, and inability to hit the limits, no matter how set. They're supposed to be straight, will tolerate a bit of misalignment (thats what they do, after all, when they shift) but after a certain point, you got problems. Glad you have it fixed!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Well, i'll tell ya what, mine sure does look stamped!

Its got the telltale signs of stamping. Perhaps an open casting... but it doesn't really appear that way. One side is more or less flat, a little concave. The other side rather domed, except for the connection spots which appear to have been cut to some sort of flatness.

Park Tool's web pages pretty much concur that all new hangers need to be verified for alignment.... for whatever that's worth.

I know what a CNC part should look like... nada on that. Stamping of soft metals (like aluminum) usually has edges that appear a certain way, and thats how mine looks. Cast... a closed casting like an investment casting, would have a sprue.

I dunno, I played with mine...and my thought was its stamped. I can imagine a nice hammer coming down on some flat stock and whack'n those out by the hundreds.

CNC would be expensive for what the part is, does. So would casting.

I'll stick by my gut instinct on this one.



joebikesdirect said:


> FYI - for the record, hangers should not be "out of whack" as all replaceable hangers on all brands of bikes carried by Bikesdirect.com are either CNC machined out of billet aluminum or precision pressure cast aluminum from solid steel molds which have very stable dimensions.
> 
> I am not aware of any manufacturer that uses soft metal stampings for replaceable derailleur hangers


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Agree that CNC might be pushing it, but I could see casting. It's not like casting aluminum is expensive or difficult. I can do it in my back yard if I wanted to.


----------



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

Long time lurker & now a x5 owner in the CA Bay Area. I tooled around the Sea Otter Classic on a few fat bike demo rigs and then after riding on some of the surrounding Fort Ord trails that are sandy I thought an inexpensive entry level bike was in order. I scored it off the original owner on Craigslist for $400 thinking I could resell it if I don't like it. My only complaints are the 34 tooth cassette and the seat post clamp that is difficult to cinch tight enough to keep the post from slipping. Three rides on it so far and today's run on a new trail that was smooth and flowed was killer. I'm just looking for some decent inexpensive tires as the next upgrade.


----------



## Back-to-Doo (Apr 24, 2015)

So could someone tell me what a Boris frame weighs. 
Frame only or please list what you're weighing besides the frame.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Southbay Bomber said:


> Long time lurker & now a x5 owner in the CA Bay Area. I tooled around the Sea Otter Classic on a few fat bike demo rigs and then after riding on some of the surrounding Fort Ord trails that are sandy I thought an inexpensive entry level bike was in order. I scored it off the original owner on Craigslist for $400 thinking I could resell it if I don't like it. My only complaints are the 34 tooth cassette and the seat post clamp that is difficult to cinch tight enough to keep the post from slipping. Three rides on it so far and today's run on a new trail that was smooth and flowed was killer. I'm just looking for some decent inexpensive tires as the next upgrade.
> View attachment 1027976


Try putting some lubricant on the seat post clamp. Had the same trouble on an older bike. Metal against metal on the clamp made me think I was clamping as hard as possible. A little WD40 eased it so that the clamp was able to go a couple of turns more and much easier.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've also heard of people using carbon past (from what I understand it's a gritty paste to help stuff stick at low torque) on the seatpost. The WD40 method would probably help some too. Another thing, make sure the seatpost is the right size. Since you bought it used, the original owner might have swapped out to a better quality, but incorrect size. older Boris should be 31.6mm and that number should be stamped or laser etched on the seatpost near the top.

In regard to the cassette, that megarange jump between 26 and 34 is junk. If you haven't bought one yet, I'd look at a $50 tool kit (for the chainwhip and cassette tool)and swap out to a new shimano (~$20) or sunrace (~$13) 11-32T cassette. That shimano and sunrace cassette has good smooth shift numbers between all the gears. the tool kit is nice, because it has pretty much every bike tool required to completely disassemble and rebuild the boris. Many tool kits are available, but the $50 ones are mostly the same (actually look exactly the same except for the brand logo). the only thing you really want to look for is the external bottom bracket wrench. This kit has it.
JensonUSA 728 Tool Kit > Accessories > Tools > Tool Kits | Jenson USA


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

nutjob09 said:


> Anyone can post their white Boris bike with coloured tyres ?, love to see some of your creations.


This is my Wife's with pink floaters and pink glitter duct tape as rim tape


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Today I put back the cheap big adventure tire and I went and ride another 67 km on pavement. just need 1393 km to reach 5000 km this year with my Boris X5. I only chance the BB since I buy the fatbike in march 2015. I had a sram x5 crankset ready to install for next spring.


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

Have not updated my build in a long time... but lately I replaced the Lasco crankset/BB with a Raceface turbine (non-cinch) crankset. While I was at it, I changed to 32/22, much better for my Rocky Mountain climbs, and constant ups/downs in between. 

My X5 is left with its original rear wheel, front shifter/derailleur, and rear cassette. Everything else has been upgraded. Rear wheel is next. LOL. Hoping to build a Mulefut, and then go tubeless... 

Still looking for a small/cheap frame so I can build all my old parts into a fatty for my wife. So far - no joy.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

do you have a list of your upgrades in here somewhere? I'm interested. I bought an x5 and already had a set of floaters. I'm going to get deore hydros from chain reaction ($120ish) and then I'm debating going to a 1x10 bc I already have an xt cassette. I could get the rest of the drivetrain for just over 100 also


----------



## Mitsukuni (Jan 28, 2013)

hankscorpio said:


> do you have a list of your upgrades in here somewhere? I'm interested. I bought an x5 and already had a set of floaters. I'm going to get deore hydros from chain reaction ($120ish) and then I'm debating going to a 1x10 bc I already have an xt cassette. I could get the rest of the drivetrain for just over 100 also


I'm sure its here and there in piecemeal fashion, so for those who've already suffered through my drivel on more than one occasion, I'll keep it brief... 

Started with X5, simply because I had lots of parts around so I knew it didn't really matter what I started with, it was going to get swapped. Plus I liked the indigo. 

Immediately swapped the tires for Originin8 Devist8or UL's and Q-tubes inside. Swapped the bar for a raceface evolve (and some lockon grips). Threw some old Clark's hydraulic brakes on there, as well as an SLX rear derailleur, and shimano rear shifter I had on hand. Rode it like this for a few months until I finally scored a Cannondale Lefty Max, which I rebuilt, and got the offset fatty clamps and a spacer/seals from Craig Smith, aka Mendon Cyclesmith. This necessitated a wheel built offset, so Craig also built me a Rolling Darryl with the lefty hub I supplied. The bike was transformed, and I rode it for much of last winter like this...

The Clark's were not great, so I swapped in a set of Shimano LX hydraulics plus some Shimano floating rotors @180mm. Much better. Wider bars then: NC17's at 760mm. Dropper post (cheapo Kindshock Eten), and my fave SDG Bel-air rounded things out, along with a stubby little FUNN stem, at 60mm, and some SPD shimano clipless pedals.

This brings me to the crankset, which I fell on and bent last winter. Time for an upgrade: Raceface Turbine with Turbine rings to match, and RF BB. Ponied up some big bucks this week and ordered some Dillinger 4 studded tires for this winter. Still can't believe how much these things are!

Really want to go tubeless, but don't trust the rear Weinman, so I'm going to swap it for a Mulefut if I can find one cheap enough, mated to an Origin8 hub I have on hand. The front Rolling Darryl should be okay for now.

Lefty is great since you can adjust your HTA depending on your trail. I ran it at a slack 67 degrees for the fall, doing lots of descents, but clocked it back to 69.5 degrees for a little while...

Here's how she sits now:








Hmmm. Okay, this wasn't brief. Sorry everybody. My bad.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I got lighter tubes, my old taint relief seat from another bike, and I turned my rear stock tire around on my Boris. I have about 15 PSI in the tubes. The single track I did the other day was very technical with a lot of up and downs and did it no problem. I've been mountain biking for 13 times; 8 on a Elite Sport with 29ers(I wrecked 6 times, 3 bailouts) and 5 on Boris(no wrecks or bailouts). My friend says I'm not a very good rider and he is probably right, but I don't remember walking down any hills.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

New frame put together, definitely different design, 2015 design will not fit greater than 4" tire, feels a little different but then again, I've been off it for 2 weeks or so. Loaner bike was a lot different!









Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a couple questions regarding plus tires on the Boris. Would 27.5+ lower the BB too much and if not where would I find a wheelset like 35-40mm wide with 135/170 hub spacing that is not too much money?


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Mitsukuni said:


> Have not updated my build in a long time... but lately I replaced the Lasco crankset/BB with a Raceface turbine (non-cinch) crankset. While I was at it, I changed to 32/22, much better for my Rocky Mountain climbs, and constant ups/downs in between.
> 
> My X5 is left with its original rear wheel, front shifter/derailleur, and rear cassette. Everything else has been upgraded. Rear wheel is next. LOL. Hoping to build a Mulefut, and then go tubeless...
> 
> Still looking for a small/cheap frame so I can build all my old parts into a fatty for my wife. So far - no joy.


Have you seen the "Knockout" frames on bikeisland?







"Once built the chain rubs the inside of the drive side dropout when on the smallest cog on a 8 speed cassette."

I have heard of people using a small shim or light filing, to get by that issue.

BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Cody01 said:


> I have a couple questions regarding plus tires on the Boris. Would 27.5+ lower the BB too much and if not where would I find a wheelset like 35-40mm wide with 135/170 hub spacing that is not too much money?


Hi - to answer your question about the BB, going with 27+ tires of 2.8 or larger will result in a similar or perhaps very slightly lower bb than the 26x4.5 inch. Fatbike 26 inch tires are known to be about the same diameter as 29er wheels and 27Plus diameters are about the same or very slightly lower.
Sources for lower cost wheelsets 135/170 spacing are from the usual locations


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Waiting for snow...


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Do you guys find you get more pedal strikes with your fat bike?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Zed 71 said:


> Waiting for snow...


Up in McCall.... I recognize that area

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Rcksqrl said:


> Up in McCall.... I recognize that area
> 
> Sent from magic wish granting phone


Sharp eye! Did you ride Peggy's Trail across from Polecat down in Boise on Sunday?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Negative, i was up Robbie creek area. I need to ride peggys trail again

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

burbskate said:


> Do you guys find you get more pedal strikes with your fat bike?


Yes. Wider Q-factor makes leaning a conscious effort. don't lean the bike as far over, or at least be more aware of it.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

watts888 said:


> Yes. Wider Q-factor makes leaning a conscious effort. don't lean the bike as far over, or at least be more aware of it.


Thanks! Love the way the bike carves with Surly Nates tho!


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

*Back on the Boris*

After a break for summer, I'm back on the Boris. Just a few upgrades, parts I've had laying around, the bike is holding up great and I'm pushing my limits on it more every time I ride. It's been a great bike and a worth while purchase.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

I switched to the Nighttrain. My Boris (upgraded with carbon fork, Bud and Nate, lighter seatpost) is for sale in Eagle, CO, in case anyone is interested. It's available for test rides too if anyone would like to try a medium.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

skogorbet said:


> After a break for summer, I'm back on the Boris. Just a few upgrades, parts I've had laying around, the bike is holding up great and I'm pushing my limits on it more every time I ride. It's been a great bike and a worth while purchase.
> 
> View attachment 1029944
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Tips-Up said:


> I switched to the Nighttrain. My Boris (upgraded with carbon fork, Bud and Nate, lighter seatpost) is for sale in Eagle, CO, in case anyone is interested. It's available for test rides too if anyone would like to try a medium.


Just weighed it, with Crank Brother Candy pedals, 32 lbs 12 oz. Not bad for a fatty!


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Tips-Up said:


> Just weighed it, with Crank Brother Candy pedals, 32 lbs 12 oz. Not bad for a fatty!


That is good! Is it tubeless Mulefut? If not, then would be sub 29 lbs "ish" ?


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

No, last year's version with tubes in Bud and Nate (heavy yet awesome tires). It does have upgraded seatpost and carbon fork. As I mentioned...it's for sale.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Today my LBS try to install one Sram x5 fatbike crankset and the one that I had
order on line don't fit at all. Soo he just changed the BB again with a new Sram GXP
and put back the Lasco crankset.

How long a GXP BB is supposed to last?

On the last one I just ride 200-300 km and mostly on pavement and only one time in a very wet trail.

I am planning to fill each side of the crankset with lots of grease.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

There are some that will no doubt disagree, but....

The GXP crankset isn't totally great, neither is it trash.

Here's what you'll find over the Lasco

The left side bearing is held in place by a snap ring in the cup. So... you'll have the 22mm section of spindle sandwiched tight between the sides of the inner race (or rather, the inner race and the plastic sleeve). Depending on the spindle diameter, you'll have some radial play in the spindle. This "may" slowly wear that plastic insert... dunno. SRAM says to tighten it more. That won't really work to eliminate the play, only make it less noticeable. There was about .008-.009 play in mine, and I fabbed up a stainless shim from .004 shim stock. Easy to do, fits in there nice, and now the play is really... as little as you might expect. Oddly, the Lasco was right on the money and there was less than .001 play. 

Bugbear in the GXP is no axial support on the right side. The spindle slides through the bearing insert and thats that. Those inserts have a way of walking out. Remember, the spindle rides on the insert, not the bearing. The work around for that was to slide some o-rings onto the spindle (trial and error) to provide a cushy means of filling up the space between the bearing insert and the fatter part of the spindle. It works well!

And... the chainline wasn't quite right with the X5 and GXP. I needed a 2mm spacer on the left side bearing cup to position the chain ring properly. Also needed 2mm on the right side to position the bearing insert onto the proper location on the spindle (the finely turned section).

Your application may vary.... but once set up with no play, and the parts positioned as they really ought to be... I can see little to go wrong, especially if a whole lot of green synthetic marine grease is put on everything during assembly.

And, FWIW, after fitting it all, I went back to the Lasco, and will be running it until it totally self destructs. Without the clip holding the left side of the left bearing in place, I resorted to some NASA grade LockTite thats been sitting in my stash for a while. Just labeled "nasty", its some sort of super grade stuff they used in some sort of aerospace assembly back when. Still works! Set the bearing in the cup with that, and I think... I'd have to destroy the cup to get it back out.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

For what it is worth I run a Race Face Ride fat bike crankset. Perfect fit, zero issues.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

when the X5 gives out.... after the lasco gives out... 

i hear nothing but good about the raceface


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> when the X5 gives out.... after the lasco gives out...
> 
> i hear nothing but good about the raceface


I run Race Face cranks on all of my bikes except the KHS which I happen to be running a Shimano Hollowtech crankset.


----------



## tbonegreen (Sep 17, 2009)

Shelterock said:


> so upgrading for traction and looks cost me a $103 and ~500g more than stock.
> 
> View attachment 1026754


Where is everyone getting their floaters for so cheap? Wherever I look to order, shipping is like $75 for two tires bringing the price up to >$150ish


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Anybody actually have any success going tubeless on the stock wheelset using Gorilla tape? I've tried a couple times now, and yesterday practically used a whole roll of tape and it added a third of a pound from the tubed version, and I still couldn't get the bead to seat or hold air. The tire is so loose on the rim, I'm wondering if my wheelset is so cheap the tolerances are that far off. I can spin the tire on the rim.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I hadn't touched my Boris X7 since last April. Was pleasantly surprised riding in some fresh snow today that everything worked great. Brakes were firm, everything shifted well. I did lube the chain but otherwise all was good.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

my free hub started skipping today


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't tried tubeless yet on my Boris, but plan on it this spring. Everything I've heard, split tube is the best with the stock rims. Some people had success with gorilla tape and foam, but not as many as split tube.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't see how split tube, fattystripper, or any other method would actually work on this wheel. The tire barely stays on the rim with a tube, the bead keeps coming undone as I put air in the tube, I have to keep pushing it back on the rim, and it keeps popping off. I am thinking the diameter of the wheel is a tad on the small size.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

What tire?. My floaters are super loose like that but others fit tighter


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I've got a Lou up front, and a Floater in the back, both are super loose. So were the Big Adventures it came with.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

my floaters and big adventures were both loose. Anyone else have free hub issue


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine made noise so i replaced it before it started skipping


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

the whole hub or just free hub body


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Couldn't figure out brand on mine so new hub. Have the old one laying around, still works but not sure if it's worth the work


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

what did you go with? did you just relace it to the same rim and spokes?


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

tbonegreen said:


> Where is everyone getting their floaters for so cheap? Wherever I look to order, shipping is like $75 for two tires bringing the price up to >$150ish


Call planet-x in Oregon, ask for Vince. $41/tires and $20 shipping from USA. Email sales is option too.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

skogorbet said:


> I don't see how split tube, fattystripper, or any other method would actually work on this wheel. The tire barely stays on the rim with a tube, the bead keeps coming undone as I put air in the tube, I have to keep pushing it back on the rim, and it keeps popping off. I am thinking the diameter of the wheel is a tad on the small size.


I just put Surly Nates on my bike and found the same thing. Had to keep massaging them to keep them on the rim. Can't imagine how tubeless would work at all.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Shelterock said:


> Call planet-x in Oregon, ask for Vince. $41/tires and $20 shipping from USA. Email sales is option too.


I just picked up a Mulefut for my rear -- 170mm hub, 10mm axle. I tried putting my Floaters onto it and it didn't work out so great. They are super tight. I checked the Vee8's that came with the Boris, and I was able to install them.

So, anyone with Floaters and thinking of upgrading to the Mulefut, be wary -- you will most likely have to get new tires, too. Ugh.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

I've had the Big Adventures that came on the Boris X5. Then the Dillinger 5 and a Snowshoe XL and now a Nate on the factory rims. But with the factory tubes . I don't know why everyone goes thru all the tubeless labor. I have never rode tubeless wheels so I don't know what all the hub bub is. Doesn't seem worth the hassle. Btw the Nates work great with the framing screw studs. Much better than the factory studs in the D5 and Snowshoes. As far as awesome traction goes.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

new free hub on its way care of Larry


----------



## Zed 71 (Nov 18, 2014)

skogorbet said:


> Anybody actually have any success going tubeless on the stock wheelset using Gorilla tape? I've tried a couple times now, and yesterday practically used a whole roll of tape and it added a third of a pound from the tubed version, and I still couldn't get the bead to seat or hold air. The tire is so loose on the rim, I'm wondering if my wheelset is so cheap the tolerances are that far off. I can spin the tire on the rim.


It is recommended to use the split tube method with sill foam. There are a few posts of successfully using this method on our rims. I will be doing this in the next few weeks.



Cold Trigger Finger said:


> I've had the Big Adventures that came on the Boris X5. Then the Dillinger 5 and a Snowshoe XL and now a Nate on the factory rims. But with the factory tubes . I don't know why everyone goes thru all the tubeless labor.


I will be going tubeless on the fat bike soon because of goat heads in my area. I do ride the bike all year round. I have tried putting slime and Stan's into tubes with no success in plugging the hole. First I tried 4 oz then 6 oz. This is why I am going tubeless.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> I just picked up a Mulefut for my rear -- 170mm hub, 10mm axle. I tried putting my Floaters onto it and it didn't work out so great. They are super tight. I checked the Vee8's that came with the Boris, and I was able to install them.
> 
> So, anyone with Floaters and thinking of upgrading to the Mulefut, be wary -- you will most likely have to get new tires, too. Ugh.


I've had good luck with floaters on the Weinmanns, and have installed them several times because of flats. Now have one Floater installed on a Mulefut tubeless. No problems at all. These were the black received in early 2014, and both new tires (unstretched) and used have been installed.

YMMV, and a odd tire on a different production run may be the problem.

It takes a bit of finessing with a lever on the Mulefuts, but no problems. Soap and water help.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Has anyone had occasion to remove the crankset and re torque the bottom bracket and the re install and torque the crankset on the Boris X7? I was wondering what torque settings you used and where you found them, or did you just use some generic torque specs?
Thanks in advance,
Ed


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

tbonegreen said:


> Where is everyone getting their floaters for so cheap? Wherever I look to order, shipping is like $75 for two tires bringing the price up to >$150ish


There is a set in eBay


----------



## jmgraber (Mar 2, 2015)

I did the split tube tubeless set-up and it worked fine. However, the tires are so big and loose on the rims I needed another set of hands and ratchet strap to get it too seal. That said a buddy squeezed the tire when it had like 5psi and it burped and popped off. I have since gone back to a 2.75" tube and had not issues off-road, road or in CX.

Also, there's a set of On One Floaters on eBay for a good price. I love mine.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I figured 1-150 for a set is a lot better than 150 each.....


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

giff07 said:


> Has anyone had occasion to remove the crankset and re torque the bottom bracket and the re install and torque the crankset on the Boris X7? I was wondering what torque settings you used and where you found them, or did you just use some generic torque specs?
> Thanks in advance,
> Ed


The BB cups...the BSA bottom bracket torque spec is 25-30 FOOT/lbs. Fairly tight.
The left side crank bolt is 35-40 FOOT/lbs... even tighter.

Thats from the SRAM book. The LASCO is a cheap knock off of the SRAM GXP. There are actually some things about that LASCO that are not bad (better spindle to bearing fit on mine), but the lack of a retaining clip on the outboard side of the left side bearing... makes it prone to pop out the bearing on right side crank impact.

If you have it apart, and the bearing is loose... do yourself a favor and clean the cup and outer race well, and locktite that puppy in there when pressing it home. Be sure to press the outer bearing only to avoid bearing damage...

Mine kept losing the bearing from the left cup. You only had to laugh at it for it to pop out. Red locktite (some industrial NASA strength) has held it in and it likely will never, ever, be able to be taken out of the cup without destroying the cup itself. I've got an X5 crankset/BB in the waiting for the day the Lasco needs replacement.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Bought myself a white, large boris x5 last night for christmas, can't use it till then. Anything I should make sure to do when I get it? Anyone have anything loose?

Gonna change the tubes out right away, remove the foam in the rimstrips, change the seat, and seatpost. Besides that I'll ride it and see what needs to be changed 

For the price, I couldn't say no. I have enough parts on hand to build it up, and eventually I'm going to change the steel fork to carbon.

I'm thinking either fat b nimble tires or kenda juggernauts. My lbs carries both of those.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

traditiionalist said:


> Bought myself a white, large boris x5 last night for christmas, can't use it till then. Anything I should make sure to do when I get it? Anyone have anything loose?
> 
> Gonna change the tubes out right away, remove the foam in the rimstrips, change the seat, and seatpost. Besides that I'll ride it and see what needs to be changed
> 
> ...


You nailed it. Tires. Make sure the ones you're buying don't exhibit self-steering tendencies. I think the ones you're looking at are OK. I don't own Juggernauts, but I do have FBNs on my summer rims. They are narrow for their stated size... for winter use, assuming it snows where you live, you might consider a wide tire up front like a Surly Bud or similar. In the back, it's going to be tough to get anything much over a real 4" tire in there. I run an On One Floater in the back. A Surly Nate works great too. Both have pretty aggressive knobs.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've heard good things about the wider juggernauts, but I'd ride it the way it is. At least try the stock tires to see how they work, and you'll know the money for new tires was well spent. I wouldn't worry about the seat post yet either, unless you have a spare one lying around already. It's heavy, but not insanely heavy. You'll have to spend upwards of $50 to really make it worth while. And the seat isn't that bad either, once you start riding it. It's firm enough and wide enough to be comfortable for most people. Only reason I'd change it is if you actually need a narrower seat.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> I've heard good things about the wider juggernauts, but I'd ride it the way it is. At least try the stock tires to see how they work, and you'll know the money for new tires was well spent. I wouldn't worry about the seat post yet either, unless you have a spare one lying around already. It's heavy, but not insanely heavy. You'll have to spend upwards of $50 to really make it worth while. And the seat isn't that bad either, once you start riding it. It's firm enough and wide enough to be comfortable for most people. Only reason I'd change it is if you actually need a narrower seat.


I have both a spare post and seat that I prefer over the stock one.


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

I'd take the time and do a fairly complete teardown and rebuild. Many of the bolts on mine were not more than finger tight. I took everything apart, greased or loc-tited where appropriate. If I remember, loc-tite was non-existent, and the grease was really sparse.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> You nailed it. Tires. Make sure the ones you're buying don't exhibit self-steering tendencies. I think the ones you're looking at are OK. I don't own Juggernauts, but I do have FBNs on my summer rims. They are narrow for their stated size... for winter use, assuming it snows where you live, you might consider a wide tire up front like a Surly Bud or similar. In the back, it's going to be tough to get anything much over a real 4" tire in there. I run an On One Floater in the back. A Surly Nate works great too. Both have pretty aggressive knobs.


I'll be ordering an x7 this coming week, and right there is the information I've been looking for. How wide of a tire will this thing take? Everything I've read says the tires that come on them are meh....I'll leave everything stock for now, even the tires, at least until it snows here.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> I'll be ordering an x7 this coming week, and right there is the information I've been looking for. How wide of a tire will this thing take? Everything I've read says the tires that come on them are meh....I'll leave everything stock for now, even the tires, at least until it snows here.


Best upgrade I made was tires on my X7. The VEE 8's are pure crap. I put on a set of Floaters and it made the bike feel like a MTB again, very nimble and no self-steer. Great in snow and singletrack. I Love those tires.


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Best upgrade I made was tires on my X7. The VEE 8's are pure crap. I put on a set of Floaters and it made the bike feel like a MTB again, very nimble and no self-steer. Great in snow and singletrack. I Love those tires.


Fully agree ! The V8s are good rail trail tires but are terrible at everything else. The wife was ice skating on snow last year with them. I've put a 4.5 Snowshoe on the front and a Nate 3.8 on the back for this year. She is already happier. I will get her 3.8 Knards for next summer. Anything wider in the rear seemed to have the chain rub the sidewall in the easiest gear combo. A gear she doesn't want to be without for snow.
Ed


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Best upgrade I made was tires on my X7. The VEE 8's are pure crap. I put on a set of Floaters and it made the bike feel like a MTB again, very nimble and no self-steer. Great in snow and singletrack. I Love those tires.


Totally. Normally I would say "try what the bike comes with before spending money" - after all, I'm obviously cheap if I'm here - but the stock tires on the X5, X7, and X9 all suck and IMHO detract from the fun of a fat bike rather than add to the fun. I learned that the hard way. But once I got those Vees off my X7, it was a totally different bike - much more fun. I think the best compliment to finding the right tires is "it feels like a normal bike". With my summer FBNs on, or with my 29+ wheels/tires on, the bike is my favorite bike off all 5 I own... including a Trek Super Fly, a Fisher hard tail, an On One Inbred rigid, and an SE Stout SS.

So yeah, while perspective is nice, the stock tires simply must go.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

...and speaking of cranksets, you all need to be aware of this deal on Race Face Turbine cranks:

RaceFace Turbine Fatbike Cranks + FREE Race Face Bottom Bracket for Fat Bikes

I know this is a deal because I picked up a used crankset minus rings, only to discover that I needed a new 32t ring since the 32t ring I did have - which fit on everything else - wouldn't fit on the shoulders of the Turbine crankset w/o some grinding... which I didn't want to do. So I ended up buying a new chainring set. In the end, I would've been better off just buying the whole crankset at BD.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I just happened to notice that was 80 and 120 bcd...I'm about to go 1x10 on my x5 and hadn't even thought about that. Does anyone know if the lasco is 104? I'll check when I get home but was just shopping for rings


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Best upgrade I made was tires on my X7. The VEE 8's are pure crap.


It might be me then. I have a X9 with the 120TPI Vee Missions. They're not as good as the ground controls on a specialized demo I checked out, but they actually feel OK on the trail. On road or anything with a really steep lip (rain washed gully), I can feel the self steer, but on the rest of the trail, they actually feel pretty good. Not quite like my 29er, but it's not supposed to feel like my 29er. I definitely am faster on them in the corners than on my 29er though, about 20% according to my phone's GPS.

I'll probably find the limits in the snow, but at least I can get out in the snow.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

hankscorpio said:


> I just happened to notice that was 80 and 120 bcd...I'm about to go 1x10 on my x5 and hadn't even thought about that. Does anyone know if the lasco is 104? I'll check when I get home but was just shopping for rings


There's some conflict in BD's info... I've never seen the fat bike Turbines in a 80/120mm bcd configuration, and the 22/36 ring combo is only available in the conventional 64/104mm bcd. Worth checking if it really matters, though.

The Lasco crankset is the conventional 64/104.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

watts888 said:


> It might be me then. I have a X9 with the 120TPI Vee Missions. They're not as good as the ground controls on a specialized demo I checked out, but they actually feel OK on the trail. On road or anything with a really steep lip (rain washed gully), I can feel the self steer, but on the rest of the trail, they actually feel pretty good. Not quite like my 29er, but it's not supposed to feel like my 29er. I definitely am faster on them in the corners than on my 29er though, about 20% according to my phone's GPS.
> 
> I'll probably find the limits in the snow, but at least I can get out in the snow.


120 TPI Vee Missions are probably a step above the 70tpi VEE 8's that come on the X7


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I really like my H-Billies which are listed at 4.25. A definitely upgrade over the VEE 8's that came on my X7.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

mtmiller said:


> ...and speaking of cranksets, you all need to be aware of this deal on Race Face Turbine cranks:
> 
> RaceFace Turbine Fatbike Cranks + FREE Race Face Bottom Bracket for Fat Bikes
> 
> I know this is a deal because I picked up a used crankset minus rings, only to discover that I needed a new 32t ring since the 32t ring I did have - which fit on everything else - wouldn't fit on the shoulders of the Turbine crankset w/o some grinding... which I didn't want to do. So I ended up buying a new chainring set. In the end, I would've been better off just buying the whole crankset at BD.


I really, really, really want to do this but my wife would flip. We just had to replace a car and this would just be one thing too many. Looks like a great deal, though.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

You are correct - we'll fix that typo

B.C.D: 64/104mm
CHAINLINE: 47mm (46-48mm adjustable)
RING CONFIGURATION: 22/36 Turbine 10 speed24/36 Turbine 10 speed 24/38 Turbine 10 speed



mtmiller said:


> There's some conflict in BD's info... I've never seen the fat bike Turbines in a 80/120mm bcd configuration, and the 22/36 ring combo is only available in the conventional 64/104mm bcd. Worth checking if it really matters, though.
> 
> The Lasco crankset is the conventional 64/104.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

mtmiller said:


> There's some conflict in BD's info... I've never seen the fat bike Turbines in a 80/120mm bcd configuration, and the 22/36 ring combo is only available in the conventional 64/104mm bcd. Worth checking if it really matters, though.
> 
> The Lasco crankset is the conventional 64/104.


The Lasco cranks are the instant $200+ killer to this bike. Might as well look for a $1000 bike because you'll be replacing these in no time if they don't collapse on you. Joebikesdirect will never admit how much of a scam those cranks are.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

homeslice said:


> The Lasco cranks are the instant $200+ killer to this bike. Might as well look for a $1000 bike because you'll be replacing these in no time if they don't collapse on you. Joebikesdirect will never admit how much of a scam those cranks are.


I had more than 4000 km on the Lasco crank mainly on pavment the only issue was the BB that I had to change twice (Sram GXP).

By the way did the Race face cranks that Bike direct had fit the Boris X-5?

RaceFace Turbine Fatbike Cranks + FREE Race Face Bottom Bracket for Fat Bikes


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the lasco cranks are OK if adjusted right, but when the bottom bracket bearings go, replace them with SRAM GXP. I think they required a spacer to fit properly with the lasco crank, but other than that, good.

For reference, the lasco crankset is also used on the $1,500 fatboy. The step up to the SRAM x5 crankets was one of the deciding factors for me getting the boris X9 though.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Rejtheedge said:


> I had more than 4000 km on the Lasco crank mainly on pavment the only issue was the BB that I had to change twice (Sram GXP).
> 
> By the way did the Race face cranks that Bike direct had fit the Boris X-5?
> 
> RaceFace Turbine Fatbike Cranks + FREE Race Face Bottom Bracket for Fat Bikes


I would not dare say the Lasco cranks are a high quality item, but they are adequate for many. I have a year on mine and while I could use a new bottom bracket you have to look at that as a replacement/wear part. To say that it is an instant required replacement is flat out incorrect. They are certainly no worse than the cheap cranksets used by many manufacturers in their lowest cost component packages.

Fred


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

RagerXS said:


> I would not dare say the Lasco cranks are a high quality item, but they are adequate for many. I have a year on mine and while I could use a new bottom bracket you have to look at that as a replacement/wear part. To say that it is an instant required replacement is flat out incorrect. They are certainly no worse than the cheap cranksets used by many manufacturers in their lowest cost component packages.
> 
> Fred


IMHO they aren't the worst crank, but they would have a much better rep had the factory actually installed them in a manner even remotely similar to 'properly'.

If you bought that line about throwing the seat, pedals, wheels, and bars on and you are ready to go riding, they are very near an instant replacement item...


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

DeuceWheeler said:


> Best upgrade I made was tires on my X7. The VEE 8's are pure crap.


Keep in mind... pure crap is subjective. I'm not a Vee8 fanboy, but don't find them pure crap, for my riding.

That is, trails, pavement, beaches, they do pretty well, and I've never longed for more.

Snow? Dunno. Mud and the blood and the beer? Dunno.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

The "problem" with the Lasco is not the crank, as much as it is the bottom bracket bearings and cup.

The bearings... I guess are ok, but they are not mounted well in the cup, especially on the left, or non-drive side.

The SRAM GXP has a retaining ring for the left bearing, that does not allow it to move outward away from the center of the bike. The Lasco has no retainer, and relies on friction alone to keep the bearing in place. Its a friction fit in the cup.

You whack the crankset on the the drive side and ... it slides to the left, bringing the bearing out of the cup in the process.

My own Lasco crank fits the GXP BB better than the SRAM X5 does. 

Any spacers between the cup and shell on the left side will determine the chain line.

I found that a spacer on the right side better aligned the bearing surface with the flat part of the spindle. A 2.5mm spacer was used, ymmv. Another thing to consider is to try something between the bearing and the crank on the right side, to disallow it from easily moving leftward. I used some O-rings, which were able to take up the space and provide a bit of resilience.


----------



## sportscarfan (Jun 14, 2015)

Are there any short riders on a Boris FS? I am 5'4" with a 28" inseam, and want to make sure a 15" with Bluto will not be too tall... Thanks!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

CharlieBlues said:


> There are actually some things about that LASCO that are not bad (better spindle to bearing fit on mine),





CharlieBlues said:


> Another thing to consider is to try something between the bearing and the crank on the right side, to disallow it from easily moving leftward. I used some O-rings, which were able to take up the space and provide a bit of resilience.


I don't know about this.

If you need O-rings for pre-load, perhaps your spindle to BB fit isn't that good?
Never had to do any such thing on a GXP crank...


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Allow me to clarify the o-ring scenario.

The GXP bottom bracket has the spindle rest on plastic inserts, which also act as dirt/dust covers for the bearing itself. Those plastic pieces go through the inside of the inner race, and the spindle really, is supported by plastic, not metal.

The right side insert has a nasty habit of walking to the right, and ending up against the inside edge of the crank. This may, or may not be noticed when riding. Depends on the clearance, how the cup is set in relation to the crank, what crank, and how much lack of support was created with the walking of the plastic part.

To prevent that.... an o-ring or two, of proper diameter and thickness, can be utilized between the crank and the plastic insert. Problem fixed. Its really a shortcoming of the GXP.

Another thing I noticed, and ymmv, is that the flat on the right side of the spindle did not sit too well aligned with the plastic insert. That is to say, the flat didn't have its full diameter through the insert, but instead, half way into the insert, the reduced diamter of the middle of the spindle started. On the outside of the insert, was exposed flat. Spacers under the right side cup aligned the bearing surface on the corresponding surface of the spindle. Then two harbor freight o-rings to keep the insert from walking.

Whats supposed to happen, is the lip on the insert, once the insert is filled by the spindle, is supposed to not allow the insert to walk. That thing is known to walk out anyway. Fairly well documented "out there" on the net.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

That's interesting. I wonder if the taper on the spindle is different from mine.

Should have mentioned I ended up tossing in a GXP BB with no spacers and it is a much nicer working crank overall, and it seemed to fit very well. Cinched up at torque nicely with no play. Gotta get lucky every once and a while, I guess.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Yah, and I'm the anal retentive type when it comes to bearings....

I took the time to measure 'em! Most folks would be.. what? Eight one thousandths? Feels tight to me. Knowing its there....ya know, the old anal retentive gene comes into play.....

Goin on memory, the spindle was good, but it was the plastic insert that was oversize, not the other way round. I really ought to take some pictures of this.

Right now, Lasco BB is still holdin!

~~

Not to change the subject, but I got the $20 BB7 set with 200mm rotor... and decided shop around and get another BB7 caliper... which I had to get with a rotor too.

The BB5 was up front the 200mm, and the 160mm rotor was in back with the BB7.

Had some sort of promo going at Chain Reaction, so I got the BB7 (with another 160mm rotor....) and some Avid Speed Dial levers. Got caliper changed the other day, and the levers on today.

Well.... I did something, by accident.... that I didn't think my lardbutt over the hill body was ever going to experience. I grabbed front brakes, on a mild downhill, on the street where I live... and the back tire came up. I mean I was trying to seat those pads and holy crap. Let go and went maybe ten feet on front tire... the back started to swing to the right... and I was thinking this is gonna be really really bad. Back came down, and everything straightened out. I think I'll dial back the little red knob a bit...

Forgot to add (edit in) I'm surprised the fork didn't fold. It held with no worries!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't underestimate the power of BB7 brakes. they grab, and with the speed dial levers, you can get some really good modulation out of them. 

BB7 with a 200mm rotor, that's almost to the insane brake power you'll never really need. I'd actually be afraid to use them because of the excessive torque they'd put on the fork. A lot of forks actually list a maximum rotor size of 180mm because you can rip the brake caliper right off the fork, or bend the fork.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Well....

I can always go back to 180.... I guess.

The evolution of this was that I got a 200mm BB7 set for cheap, and split it front and back on the existing 180/160 BB5 brakes. Caliper in back, 200mm rotor in front. Worked well so... I finished the conversion.

Hmm. Maybe the set was never installed because there was a rotor size limit that the original buyer discovered after getting the set? 

And, I was really grabbing the levers... making a hard stop to get the pads and rotor all comfy together.  I think what happened is they got real comfy, real quick. 

If the rain lets up for a bit, I'll be out and about and see how they ride. Its always easier to grab less, dial back, than to wish you had more brakes.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Got out for a short ride today.

If I pay attention, the brakes are fantastic.

Maybe its me, but I still ride a motorcycle several times a week, and when on bicycle my right hand is the brake hand. So... just switch left to right, yes?

Problem is, left cable is far too short to make it over to the right side lever.

Which, incidentally, brings me to the purpose of this post .....

I did some searching here, didn't really come up with anything much. So I thought I'd ask.... *does anybody have a favorite brand of brake cable?* I'll need the sheath and the cable, and sheath ends etc etc. I'm supposing I'll need to get a "set" of two sheathes (or one really long one), and two cables etc etc. as part of the kit. That's fine with me.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Which, incidentally, brings me to the purpose of this post .....
> 
> I did some searching here, didn't really come up with anything much. So I thought I'd ask.... *does anybody have a favorite brand of brake cable?* I'll need the sheath and the cable, and sheath ends etc etc. I'm supposing I'll need to get a "set" of two sheathes (or one really long one), and two cables etc etc. as part of the kit. That's fine with me.


I like Jagwire because it is good quality for the price, but I am not so picky for brakes. Unlike index shifters, where housing compression spoils crisp shifting, brakes aren't affected by a little compression.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Are the kits long enough to run one piece sheathes from from front to back (not that I "have" to do that... )


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Are the kits long enough to run one piece sheathes from from front to back (not that I "have" to do that... )


This one will.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sad day. sooner or later, it had to happen, but I bent a hanger. Unfortunately, it also bent the heck out of my x9 rear derailleur. Rode through some leaves and there must have been a big honking rock in them. Heard it crunch, sounded a bit off, rode a little bit (good quarter mile of flat) before I found out I couldn't shift. Looked down and the derailleur was pointed out about 45 degrees. I was amazed that the chain could go through the derailure the way it was pointing. bent the hanger back, bent the derailure cage, adjusted the limit screws and rode it for a couple more hours. Still shifted though, considering it looked like it got run over. Time to buy a new hanger, and expedite my plan of swapping the 10-speed stuff to my 29er and putting the SLX drivetrain on my boris. I really don't need an 11-36 on the boris, but that'll go great on my 29er 1x. Will need to see if I can salvage the x9, or if I need to buy a clutched GX derailleur now.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Went through my spare parts bin and found myself a sram xo 9 speed shifter, a x9 derailleur for the rear, medium cage, I don't think it's clutched though, a Thomson layback, fsa carbon xc bars, and some avid juicy sevens. I'll change these on my boris x5 when christmas comes. It arrived thursday, box said 30 lbs for the shipping label, which I found funny. It's just sitting in my basement until the 25th due to my parents giving it to me as a Christmas present. I plan on running a 1x9 setup, either 32t or 30t raceface narrow wide in the front. Who else runs a 1x9?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

What size seatpost does the x5 have?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

30.4 x350. I'm 5'6, and had to buy a longer post for 15" x5.


----------



## n8b5150 (Sep 30, 2014)

I bought mine in 9/2014 and it has a 31.6 seatpost.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

n8b5150 said:


> I bought mine in 9/2014 and it has a 31.6 seatpost.


Ok, reading back the tapered head tube ones (ones that came with a bluto) have the 30.4, the non tapered have a 31.6 mm seatpost. That opens up many more quality parts.

Looking to use a bontrager aluminum bar, truativ hussefelt stem, seatpost unknown yet, a specialized seat I have on hand.

I will be getting later some q tubes and a 4.5 and 4.0 kenda juggernaut pro tires. Thanks


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

the current straight steer, non bluto, have 30.4


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm 5'8 and I needed to buy a longer post on the medium


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

I have both a 2014 and a 2015 X9s. The 2015 came with a 30.4 and I needed a shim to accept a 27.5 thudbuster. Chances are you're going to need a shim to get a longer post. Got a Cane Creek through Amazon.

2014 came with a 31.6.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Anybody have/use a Jones H bar.... 

I like the wide spread of 710mm, not sure of 45 degrees will be ok though.

Wondering if tight turns and all might make it a pita overall.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Anybody have/use a Jones H bar....
> 
> I like the wide spread of 710mm, not sure of 45 degrees will be ok though.
> 
> Wondering if tight turns and all might make it a pita overall.
















I have them on my Lurch and really like them. They offer several hand positions. I much prefer them to straight bars.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Charlie- no issues on turning, love mine . I have the 710

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Hows the knee room in turns? Does the sharp angle get in the way of things?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Ah, we were both posting at the same time... I do believe I'll order a set of 710's


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with hitting my knees... Have had some pseudo tech stuff without issues


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Hows the knee room in turns? Does the sharp angle get in the way of things?


I have not had a problem.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys!

They'll fit under the tree!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Ok, the seatpost size will be unknown until I open it on christmas, so I'll hold off on ordering one. 

Just curious, one of my favorite trails has some jumps, and some drops. I'd stay away from the larger ones I'd do on my full suspension, but what about ones sub 3'? No problem? 

The forks are the part that make me nervous after seeing that video on Facebook of that guys fork collapsing under him (then again he jumped close to 7m out and 6 feet up).


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> The forks are the part that make me nervous after seeing that video on Facebook of that guys fork collapsing under him (then again he jumped close to 7m out and 6 feet up).


Sorry but i can't help you about the forks, a one foot jump is big time air for me.
But i would like to see the video, can you post a link please.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a guy on the gravity bulls eye monster post that has beat the ever living snot outa his bike. Same steel fork as on the boris. Look at some of his posts, or ask him what he rides. His latest adventure involved bending the steer tube on one of the BD alloy forks and cracking his frame.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/gravity-bullseye-monster-920263-65.html#post12338892


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080091192025130


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Saw the after effect of the damage to that fork on facebook the other day. Heck of a jump for a steel fork with cage mount holes drilled in it. Pushed a little bit past the design limits.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154419983024057.1073741838.58183249056&type=3


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080091192025130


Thanks.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

traditiionalist said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080091192025130


That is messed up. That is not a huge jump, though he did overshoot it, no MTB fork should fail in that circumstance.


----------



## scot_douglas (May 8, 2010)

e-luder said:


> That is messed up. That is not a huge jump, though he did overshoot it, no MTB fork should fail in that circumstance.


Please go to the following link to comment so this thread doesn't become a trainwreck. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/still-think-bikesdirect-good-deal-997267.html


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

that was over 7 feet to flat ground on a fork that wasn't designed for jumping. It was designed for bikepacking and snow riding. good bet, it wasn't the first time that fork had been jumped either. 2nd big jump of the day, but it was ridden before that.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

scot_douglas said:


> Please go to the following link to comment so this thread doesn't become a trainwreck.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/still-think-bikesdirect-good-deal-997267.html


Got it, not my intentions but definitely the outcome if I keep commenting.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Not huge, but big enough for me. Chinese carbon fork also


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

scot_douglas said:


> Please go to the following link to comment so this thread doesn't become a trainwreck.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/still-think-bikesdirect-good-deal-997267.html


Not looking to cause any conflicts when I brought this up, but I was just curious as to if the fork has alot of flex, or if anyone else has snapped them.

I tend to me more of a playful rider, the kind of person who volunteers to hit that new drop first....... so any drop or jump on a trail I have the urge to hit  I wouldn't do anything greater than 3' on a rigid anyway, but am curious as to if the stock fork will be sufficient enough, or if I should just avoid the jumps/drops.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

It was mentioned in that thread, but landing technique is important, particularly with a rigid. This type of landing puts a lot of stress on the fork.



hankscorpio said:


>


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatty-stripper-tubeless-solution-989657-2.html#post12357515

I just mounted the Weinmann 80mm rims tubeless with a Fattystripper. Good alternative to the split tube method. 
H


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

e-luder said:


> That is messed up. That is not a huge jump, though he did overshoot it, no MTB fork should fail in that circumstance.


Well.... as someone who has had my share of motorcylces in the air..... you never, ever... wanna come down and hit "fork first". Very hard to recover. Very hard on the front end. Very hard on the rider.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I went with the split tube, tubeless setup, on my stock rims and tires on my X7 and I did not get the "popping" sound that ensures the bead has set on some of the videos I have seen. But, the tires are holding air very well. Is the "popping" noise necessary for seating the tire?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Banjoguy said:


> I went with the split tube, tubeless setup, on my stock rims and tires on my X7 and I did not get the "popping" sound that ensures the bead has set on some of the videos I have seen. But, the tires are holding air very well. Is the "popping" noise necessary for seating the tire?


Depends on the rim profile, the tire bead, how much friction there is between tire bead area and the rim, and the pressure and volume of the inflation.

The short answer is "nope!"


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't want to laugh at the goatheads and then have my tire burp.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Anyone running 4.5 kenda juggernaut 's on the front and back?


----------



## Mr. Holmes (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm an aspiring bike mechanic... I was curious if someone could steer me in the right direction regarding converting my boris x9 to a 1x9 drive train. Would I need to change the entire crankset? Or buy a new chain ring without shifting groves?
Any other things I should be aware of?
Thanks!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Easiest method is to remove the front shifter/derailure, and ride it the way it is. No other changes. (I do advise you put a piece of tape on the frame and don't disconnect the cable from the derailure. Makes puttin it back on much easier if you change your mind. Just physically move the chain from the big ring to small ring when you go from road to dirt. If you like it, next step would be to look at a raceface 32T narrow wide for $35, or a cheap singlespeed 32T chainring for about $10-15. to me, the narrow-wide would be worth it. If you want to remove the front small chainring, this is when you'll have to remove the crankset from the frame. Might not be worth it if this is just to try it out. Might want to remove a few chainlinks, but that's up to you too. somewhat falls back on the try it out vs. permanent change. It won't hurt the bike to have extra links or the small chainring left on in a 1x9 configuration.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

The backstory....

I got the Jones H-Bar Loop bars on. Adjusted, seat tweaked a bit... took two rides to get the bars zero'd in as to their angle. A little bit goes a long way in feel, I'm finding. 

And of course, the cables are way short, especially the rear brake and rear derailleur too to some extent. Right now I've things mostly un-clipped from the frame up front, so I could do some test rides.

Ordered up Jagwire MTB Pro brake and derailleur sets. Went out to the garage to rough measure the existing housings to see if there was enough housing included with the kits. At 3.2 meters (10.5 feet) of housing included with the kits, it should be fine. 

Then, I noticed, for the first time, they've got about a whopping 8 inches of un-housed shifter cable going to the rear derailleur. The half-fast engineer in my head said... WTFlyingF? Why go 8 inches unsupported (to let dirt in, right by the wheel) then put 6-1/2 inches in housing right at the derailleur. I mean... I KNOW why its got housing at the derailleur, but the open cable just seems like a potential for crap to get in there, considering the placement of things.

And finally... the question: 

I ought to be ok running continuous housing all the way back to the rear derailleur, yes? Is there some cable magic that requires open cable there? I mean... all the crap is in the kit to do it... including "liner" for open runs, but it just seems like a pain in the prunes to go thru that trouble for a mere 8 inches or so.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

More than a year and still loving the boris. glad the snow is finally here. Love the bike. More upgrades this christmas season!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

cman8 said:


> More than a year and still loving the boris. glad the snow is finally here. Love the bike. More upgrades this christmas season!


The ratio of fun to price of these bikes makes them such a great value!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

And I'm still waiting for snow, any bit of snow. Looking forward to dragging kids around in a sled behind me.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

What wheelset are people upgrading to on the X5? I'm thinking this rear hub will blow out at some point, it has poor engagement, and feels heavy. Gonna ride it until it dies, but keeping my eyes out for a good deal. Any recommendations?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I swapped out my rear hub for this one from origin8. stock spokes fit up fine. cartridge bearings and steel freehub. I haven't taken it apart yet to see if the cassette is gouging it at all, but it's steel, so shouldn't be too bad. Above and beyond this, can't go wrong with salsa/surly/hope. Of course, they cost more. If you get a whole wheelset, make sure you get something that's tubeless ready.
http://smile.amazon.com/HUB-OR8-FB1...d=1450455550&sr=8-4&keywords=origin+8+170+hub


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

How is the origin8 stuff? I'd rather just get a new wheel, can't seem to get the stock one set up tubeless.

I'm also considering this, anybody know of the quality of this wheel? I run Novatec hubs on a different bike, blew out the hub twice until they replaced it with a higher end model, which is a really nice hub, just not sure about this one, and the Alex rim? Can't find much info on it, but looks like a good deal.

Alex Blizzerk 80 26" Fat Bike Rear Wheel 170mm 10QR SEALED Novatech Hub | eBay


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The hub looks ok for the cost, the rim looks very similar to the stock boris rims. Hard to setup tubeless because there isn't a decent bead shelf.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

skogorbet said:


> What wheelset are people upgrading to on the X5? I'm thinking this rear hub will blow out at some point, it has poor engagement, and feels heavy. Gonna ride it until it dies, but keeping my eyes out for a good deal. Any recommendations?


I bought hubs from these guys. Good quality hubs IMHO with great engagement. Even my local bike shop saw them and said they where great hubs.

FatBike Hubs


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I also got some Mulefut rims which make this bike that much better.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

*Maiden voyage x9*

Everything went together well, slight warp in the front rotor, no big deal. The bottom of the down tube had some scratches down to the metal that I wasn't happy about, I want to be the one to put the scratches in it  They refunded twenty bucks for it. This is my first fat bike and wow, once you get it rolling, it just flys! Only one ride, but I'm a little iffy on the tires already.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> Everything went together well, slight warp in the front rotor, no big deal. The bottom of the down tube had some scratches down to the metal that I wasn't happy about, I want to be the one to put the scratches in it  They refunded twenty bucks for it. This is my first fat bike and wow, once you get it rolling, it just flys! Only one ride, but I'm a little iffy on the tires already.
> 
> View attachment 1036748
> View attachment 1036747


Such a cool color. Wish they had those in stock when i got mine. Thinking of getting mine painted now

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The green is awesome, but my gloss black is pretty nice too. I unfortunately no longer have a boris x9. I now have a boris SLX. Swapped over the 9-speed stuff from my gravity 29er because I didn't need 10-speed on the boris with a front derailure. Putting the 10speed stuff on the 29er 1x should drop the weight, and it'll look good with the front new wheelset.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

watts888 said:


> The green is awesome, but my gloss black is pretty nice too. I unfortunately no longer have a boris x9. I now have a boris SLX. Swapped over the 9-speed stuff from my gravity 29er because I didn't need 10-speed on the boris with a front derailure. Putting the 10speed stuff on the 29er 1x should drop the weight, and it'll look good with the front new wheelset.


At first i didn't want to upgrade the boris, thought it wasn't worth it, but every time i upgrade something it makes it that much better.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'm a little confused about tire size. There's a little bit of room for a wider tire on the rear, but I don't know how much any of these tires bulge once they are mounted. It appears that anything that catches my eye is 4.5 or 4.7 inches wide. Is there truth in advertising on these tire widths? It's an expensive proposition to buy tires and find out they don't fit.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> I'm a little confused about tire size. There's a little bit of room for a wider tire on the rear, but I don't know how much any of these tires bulge once they are mounted. It appears that anything that catches my eye is 4.5 or 4.7 inches wide. Is there truth in advertising on these tire widths? It's an expensive proposition to buy tires and find out they don't fit.


I believe that the largest tire that will clear on the back is a kenda juggernaut 4.5, there is hardly any room for it. Anything around 4.3 actual inches is the max.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I run a Floater on the rear, while there is plenty of frame clearance, I have some chain rub when I'm in the granny gear. I think going 1x could help with running a wider tire.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Just wanted to give an update on the Jones H-Bar Loop handlebars. Very nice, was able to get rid of the riser extension too. Going from lifted stem to normal stem elevation was quite easy on my back, but did require on "click" forward tilt of the saddle to accommodate the overall position of yours truly being slightly more forward.

Other than that, I got to go 47mph down the ISB bridge (eastbound) with a 16mph wind at by back. The My Tracks has been really good with the GPS in my phone while in my truck...so I trust I was within 1 or 2 mph of that. Other than the Vee8's singin' like an old time fire siren, no ill effects, and very controllable.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> the Vee8's singin' like an old time fire siren,


  Those tires don't get a love, but I like them a lot. And they do get louder the faster you go. Though I doubt I've mine over 25.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

watts888 said:


> I swapped out my rear hub for this one from origin8. stock spokes fit up fine. cartridge bearings and steel freehub. I haven't taken it apart yet to see if the cassette is gouging it at all, but it's steel, so shouldn't be too bad. Above and beyond this, can't go wrong with salsa/surly/hope. Of course, they cost more. If you get a whole wheelset, make sure you get something that's tubeless ready.
> Amazon.com : HUB RR OR8 FB1100 QR 6B 32x170 8-10sCAS SB BK : Sports & Outdoors


FYI, swapped cassettes on this hub for my 9-speed downgrade. No major wear to the freehub from a steel cassette. There were small rub marks, but that was it. No divits. The cartridge bearing hub end caps were a little loose though. When in the frame, nothing can come apart though, so I wasn't too worried. tightened it back down and seeing how it goes.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

watts888 said:


> FYI, swapped cassettes on this hub for my 9-speed downgrade. No major wear to the freehub from a steel cassette. There were small rub marks, but that was it. No divits. The cartridge bearing hub end caps were a little loose though. When in the frame, nothing can come apart though, so I wasn't too worried. tightened it back down and seeing how it goes.


What are you doing with your 10 speed stuff?


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone help me out?? Im looking at putting new wheels on my X5. They are Surly Rolling Darryls. The front hub is 135 and the rear is 170. The axles are 9mm and 10mm. Am I going to have issues??


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Can anyone help me out?? Im looking at putting new wheels on my X5. They are Surly Rolling Darryls. The front hub is 135 and the rear is 170. The axles are 9mm and 10mm. Am I going to have issues??


Those are the correct hubs for the Boris. You are all good.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

They are 82mm wheels vs the 80mm that come stock. The only other question is I run a Bud and a Nate...... any problems you think?? only 2mm wheel size difference.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Can anyone help me out?? Im looking at putting new wheels on my X5. They are Surly Rolling Darryls. The front hub is 135 and the rear is 170. The axles are 9mm and 10mm. Am I going to have issues??


That's the correct spacing, but are they offset? If they are offset, they aren't going to work.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have not read through this whole forum. I want to upgrade parts on my bike just dont know what fits??? I see BD sells RaceFace cranks. Do they fit the X5 with the RF BB that comes with the cranks?? Im doing brakes also... BB7's are on the way. Id like to do cranks??? Whats works X5 owners??


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have not read through this whole forum. I want to upgrade parts on my bike just dont know what fits??? I see BD sells RaceFace cranks. Do they fit the X5 with the RF BB that comes with the cranks?? Im doing brakes also... BB7's are on the way. Id like to do cranks??? Whats works X5 owners??


Actually no, I believe that those cranks will not fit. Well they will fit but those are not the correct cranks for the BORIS. They are made for 197mm rear spacing. The BORIS has 170mm rear spacing so the Q factor will be way off.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a pic of my "new" BORIS, reborn as a KHS, seeing that it is basically a KHS 4 Season anyway sans the sliding rear dropouts. Has the frame powdercoated Candy Burnt Orange Translucent. Unfortunately it turned out a little darker than I wanted and is more like a rootbeer color with a hint of orange. I wanted it more orange than it is but I still like to color, definitely won't see another bike this color. Also getting ready to get a set of Marge Lites laced up to some Hope Fatsno hubs and throwing some Kenda Juggernauts on them for the summer. Then keeping the stock wheels (with a 9Zero7 front hub because I am running a rear spaced Salsa Beargrease fork) and throwing on some 45NRTH Vanhelga tires for the winter.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok which crank and BB do you have on your X5 ??


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Ok which crank and BB do you have on your X5 ??


I am running a Race Face Ride Fat bike crank.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Im buying myself Xmas presents.... Fill me in..... which cranks and BB do I need a
exactly??


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Im buying myself Xmas presents.... Fill me in..... which cranks and BB do I need a
> exactly??


You need a crank with a 100mm spindle. 100mm spindles are optimized for 170mm rear spacing. You need something like this if you are going Race Face. https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=57408


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Perfect thank you very much. Any specific sprockets?? Merry X-mas BTW. Oh yeah what fork are you running your bike looks great. I have done seat,post,bars,brakes,tires, grips and pedals. Now I'd like to do cranks maybe tonight if not tomorrow for sure. And im waiting on a reply about the wheelset I talked about earlier


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bads1 said:


> Im buying myself Xmas presents.... Fill me in..... which cranks and BB do I need a
> exactly??


How much do you want to spend? If you're looking for the cheapest reliable option, but at a weight hit, get one of these with your choice of square taper crank sets. Different versions of it exist with different axle lengths, but this is the first one I found. A 164mm one is linked under the "what other people looked at" section. For about $20, most LBS should be able to order them for you in the other axle lengths.
http://www.amazon.com/BB-SET-100x13...927823&sr=8-5&keywords=origin8+bottom+bracket


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Perfect thank you very much. Any specific sprockets?? Merry X-mas BTW. Oh yeah what fork are you running your bike looks great. I have done seat,post,bars,brakes,tires, grips and pedals. Now I'd like to do cranks maybe tonight if not tomorrow for sure. And im waiting on a reply about the wheelset I talked about earlier


Are you going 1x or 2x? If 1x then I prefer Race Face Narrow Wide chainrings. Choose the tooth count that matches your strength level and where you ride. I run a 30t chainring. Any 104bcd narrow wide/retainer ring of your choice will do.

Thanks for the compliment on my bike. I am running a Salsa Beargrease Ultralight Aluminum fork. Got it for a steal. $150 new and just a tick heavier than a carbon fork but obviously not as compliant.

I have upgraded everything on the bike.

Easton EA70 post and stem
Easton EC70 720mm bars
WTB Pure V Seat
Shimano M455 hydro brakes
Race Face Ride crank w/ 30T Race Face Narrow Wide
Shimano XT cassette with Wolf Tooth 42T cog
XT Shifter and Deore Shadow+ Derailleur with Wolf Tooth Goat Link
XTR Chain
Forte Transfer pedals
Hope Hubs and Surly Marge Lite rims (being built next month), then going tubeless
Current Tires are Panaracer Fat B Nimbles, will be upgrading to Kenda Juggernaut Pro's for the summer. The wheel and tire upgrade will shave 4 pounds of rotational weight off of the bike.

Sad thing is I bought the bike with the intention of swapping tires and leaving it at that. Then one thing after another was purchased and you know that story.

Have a happy holiday.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Im going 2X so opinion??


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Im going 2X so opinion??


Then you need 2x rings. Something like this.

Race Face Turbine 10 Speed Chainring Set > Components > Drivetrain > Chainrings | Jenson USA

You will have to look around. rings are expensive when buying them individually.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just took my pressure up to 20 psi for a road and asphalt ride, blew out the seam on the back of the tire. Fat bikes, a whole different set of problems.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Have not had a problem yet running tge vee8s at 20psi. Hundreds of road miles that way


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

further review of my tube, and it wasn't the seam that blew out, it was a cut caused by the rim strip. I removed the black rubber rim strip because it was heavy, and only left the colored one in. The colored rim strips have some sharp edges and didn't sit flush between the edges of the rim, because it actually cut a groove in the tube all the way around the tire. riding trails at low pressure must have moved it around enough to cut it and the high pressure finally ripped it apart. Tore both tires down, and the same thing was happening to my front tube. Luckily, it wasn't as bad. used an exacto knife and trimmed the rim strip, and added some electrical tape for additional protection. 

Hope it works good in the long run. Embarrassing to have to call my wife to pick me up because of a flat tire. side note, make sure your tire repair kits rubber cement hasn't dried out. Mine was, and it was a long walk carrying a boris to get to a road.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Merry Christmas!

Good to know! I've wondered how to get the colored strips off the rim without destroying them, they seem to be made of PVC (they smell like PVC!), and they don't stretch too much.

I dunno, but I've added a solid rack, panniers, top tube bag, Jones Loop H-Bar, and lights. Can't say I'm too concerned about the weight of the rim strips. Not saying that in a condescending way, just... its more an application thing, truck vs sportscar thing in my mind.

Thinking a bit more on that... the wind kills me more anything. Last weekend, nice wind shift... doh! Ride against the wind on the way out... and against the wind on the way back!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm definitely more of the sports car side of this thing. It was fun leaning over the fat bike going fast around asphalt corners, hearing the tires hum, and hauling a$$ up behind guys on road bikes. Love the look of shock as I pass them.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Sigh. Usually get pack mentality and remarks in poor taste from roadie riders.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Did this cranks set is the same that BD had in sale at 179.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_4&smid=A37XMQ09GSQCOX

Or did this one will fit my Boris X5

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_1&smid=A1J160NEEMK233

I had more than 5000 km on my X5 with the Lasco crank and I had changed the BB two time. It as start again to do some noice but not all the time.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I just found a set of Turbine cranks,ring with bottom bracket as take offs. throwing in the Xpedo pedals 150 shipped..... on the way. Thanks all for the help. Now just brakes and wheels.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys my X5 being a 9 speed cassette..... will the wheel except a 10 speed cassette??


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Anyone else have problems with the right crank arm pedal threads stripping out? Mine were not tapped correctly from the start and the pedal sits at an angle pointing down, and has some play.

Will bd replace this?

I noticed it on my first actual ride yesterday after riding down this roller.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Hey guys my X5 being a 9 speed cassette..... will the wheel except a 10 speed cassette??


Yes, 8, 9 and 10 speed cassette hubs are all the same width (hub body). You can put a 10 speed cassette on your existing Boris wheels.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Bads1 said:


> Hey guys my X5 being a 9 speed cassette..... will the wheel except a 10 speed cassette??


Almost certain the answer is yes on that. Naturally, shifter changes will be needed. FWIW, of the 20 gear combinations on my X7, I generally only use the 5 or 6 highest ratios. Maybe... one or twice, one extra gear lower, if I was laden, on a steep hill, and against the wind. I would not feel bad with a 1x9, as far as gearing choices go, but... that's me, my riding etc etc


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Anyone else have problems with the right crank arm pedal threads stripping out? Mine were not tapped correctly from the start and the pedal sits at an angle pointing down, and has some play.


You can always ask.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

The big adventures that come on the x5 aren't horrible for nice packed down trails, but on loose rock, roots and leaves is where they aren't great.

Anyone recommend a tire that is $100 or under for the pair? 

Thinking of buying a pair of 4.5 kenda juggernauts at my local shop for $85 a pair.

If anyone has a spare lasco right crank arm laying around, I could use it right now, as mind is stripped. We can work out some kind of deal.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Error


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sure someone has it posted in here but curious what weight you guys have got Boris down to after upgrades. what can it weigh with a carbon fork and decent set of wheels (decent meaning rolling darryls or something not a 1000 dollar carbon rim hope hub build)


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

My girlfriend's Boris (x7, size small) has 2 upgrades: superlight Q-Tubes (they were 1/2 pound each, compared to stock tubes at 1 pound each) and 4.5 Snowshoe tires (take-offs from my Moto Night Train). Weight is 31.something - surprisingly light. With many upgrade$, I think the Night Train will be lighter (also 2-3x more expensive), but Boris seems like a killer $/weight value.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Never been worried about the weight myself, plus i carry to much Crap. Last weighted 46#


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mine weighs 35.4 bone stock except for a specialized seat that was narrower, size large, x5. Going to order some lighter pedals and tubes soon. Q tubes are the best? 

Larry from bd emailed me over my stripped right crank arm, it was $49 shipped to be replaced. It will be on its way soon.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> I'm sure someone has it posted in here but curious what weight you guys have got Boris down to after upgrades. what can it weigh with a carbon fork and decent set of wheels (decent meaning rolling darryls or something not a 1000 dollar carbon rim hope hub build)


My Boris is down to 31.7 with stock rims but everything else has been upgraded. I am running 1x and a Salsa Beargrease Ultralight weight Aluminum fork and Q-tubes.

Getting ready to build up a set of Marge Lites and Hope hubs with double butted DT swiss spokes and alloy nips. Will wrap then in Kenda Juggernauts. That combo will shed another 4 pounds off the 31.7 mark. So should be down to a svelte 27.7 when I am done. Note the Juggernauts are sub 900 gram tires.

While I am not a weight weenie I also don't like to be overly heavy when I don't have to be and the wheels and tires are the worst place for weight so if I can shave rotational weight I will.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Mine weighs 35.4 bone stock except for a specialized seat that was narrower, size large, x5. Going to order some lighter pedals and tubes soon. Q tubes are the best?
> 
> Larry from bd emailed me over my stripped right crank arm, it was $49 shipped to be replaced. It will be on its way soon.


I like Q-tubes. Been running them for more than a year with no issues, even down to 5 or 6 psi.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

hankscorpio said:


> I'm sure someone has it posted in here but curious what weight you guys have got Boris down to after upgrades. what can it weigh with a carbon fork and decent set of wheels (decent meaning rolling darryls or something not a 1000 dollar carbon rim hope hub build)


Around 30 pounds with 60mm Origin8 wheels and FbNs along with carbon fork. About same weight with 29+ wheels and tires. Kept stock 80mm wheels and heavy tires for winter use.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been looking at those Origin8 wheels in an 80mm, how do they compare to the stock wheelset?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I think the rims are the same. Same mfr. - Weinmann - anyway. The hubs are lighter and use cartridge bearings so that's the biggest improvement IMHO. With decent tubeless-ready rims like the Mulefut and FatLab rims available, though, I wouldn't bother with the Origin8s now. Even though the Origin8s are a great price point, I'd suggest saving a little more cash and going after some better rims.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

mtmiller said:


> I think the rims are the same. Same mfr. - Weinmann - anyway. The hubs are lighter and use cartridge bearings so that's the biggest improvement IMHO. With decent tubeless-ready rims like the Mulefut and FatLab rims available, though, I wouldn't bother with the Origin8s now. Even though the Origin8s are a great price point, I'd suggest saving a little more cash and going after some better rims.


Thanks for the feedback. I've done a few upgrades, and now I am looking towards the wheels and drivetrain. I'm really loving the way the bike fits and rides with the upgrades I've done, but I think that drivetrain and wheelset upgrades are going to be needed when the stock stuff gives out, which I see in the near future. But, that's about all that is original at this point, besides the frame, and some bits and pieces, so when do I just sell this bike and buy one that has all the upgrades I want? Haha.... at some point it becomes a different bike.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel like 30,31 lbs is a respectable weight. I think mine was 36.5ish stock. q tubes and on one's it's 35ish. Just put deore hydros on and will do a 1x conversion this week. I could see a carbon fork some day. I thoroughly enjoy the bike now but upgraded with reasonable cost would be even more fun


----------



## nnnudibranch (Sep 30, 2015)

*Bash Guard*

Hi all,

I took the boris X7 "rock hopping" over the beat up breakwaters at Lake Michigan this past weekend. After maneuvering through 1/2', 1' - 3' drops and rises in the rock I knocked up the chainring a bit and was wondering if anyone has installed a *bash guard* on theirs. What do I need to look for when buying this on the internet?

BD specs:
Crankset	LASCO GOX 22/36T ALLOY BKx175MM ALLOY BLACK CRANK W/O CHAINCOVER

A few pics from the weekend -


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

nnnudibranch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the boris X7 "rock hopping" over the beat up breakwaters at Lake Michigan this past weekend. After maneuvering through 1/2', 1' - 3' drops and rises in the rock I knocked up the chainring a bit and was wondering if anyone has installed a *bash guard* on theirs. What do I need to look for when buying this on the internet?
> 
> ...


I am sure there are people running bashguards. They are universal. You just need one for 104bcd crankset and one made for the size chainring you have. So it is a 36t chainring you need a 36t bashguard.

MOUNTAIN | bbgbashguard


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

On the borix X9 crankset, you only have one spot on the 104BCD ring position, so you can't run a bashguard at the same time as using a larger ring. one or the other. Not sure about the lasco, but worth a look before you order.

As mentioned, any 104BCD bashguard will work though.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I have an x5 so I might be missing something....but why cant you put the ring on the inside of the 104 position and the bashguard on the outside of it?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> I have an x5 so I might be missing something....but why cant you put the ring on the inside of the 104 position and the bashguard on the outside of it?


Watts makes a good point. Depending on the crank you cannot install a bashguard. For instance if you look at a SRAM X5 crankset for instance, there is no indention on the outside of the spider like you would have on a 3x crankset. So yea you need to make sure that you can install a ring in the outside position to determine of a bashguard can be used or not.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

blkangel said:


> Watts makes a good point. Depending on the crank you cannot install a bashguard. For instance if you look at a SRAM X5 crankset for instance, there is no indention on the outside of the spider like you would have on a 3x crankset. So yea you need to make sure that you can install a ring in the outside position to determine of a bashguard can be used or not.


I have an X7 which originally had a Lasco crank. I put a 32t where the 36t was and installed a 32t bash on the outside. Some have just bolted it on, but that's not a real good approach since there are no real flats on the outside of the spider as was mentioned above. I carefully filed flats into the spider to better mount the bash. Took a little time but worked fine for as long as that crank was on the bike. Got a good deal on a Race Face Turbine set-up so that's on the bike now, even though the Lasco worked fine and weighs about the same.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

watts888 said:


> On the borix X9 crankset, you only have one spot on the 104BCD ring position, so you can't run a bashguard at the same time as using a larger ring. one or the other. Not sure about the lasco, but worth a look before you order.
> 
> As mentioned, any 104BCD bashguard will work though.


Longer bolts....... That's how mine worked... Unless i had a brain fart and misunderstood your explanation.

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## nnnudibranch (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your input - I have worked on a few bikes in the past but the crank measurements are a foreign area to me, I ended up ordering a 104BCD, 36T bash guard from BBG and will let you know how it works out!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks like the lasco one could take a 3rd ring easily, but it won't have much shoulder support like a true 3x crankset would. For a bash, it should work fine. Will need longer crankarm bolts though. I'd consider a couple extra in my camelbak just incase.
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fat-bikes/boris-x5-brz/images/IMG_7770.jpg


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

A shelf for the bash plate helps transfer the impact forces to the crank spider and reduce the shear loads on the bolts.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

what have you guys who have gone 1x done about the small ring? did you remove the cranks to get it off? leave it? cut it?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

sub question. if you removed the cranks have you done anything to improve them during reassembly? I saw all the technical talk about them loosening and really had a hard time following it. Thus far I haven't had an issue with the cranks loosening but I wish someone made a video showing the issue and how to fix it. I think this was stated earlier but does anyone know what these cranks and bb weigh? is there much of a weight savings going to a raceface or anything


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Is anyone using the On One Fatty Carbon fork??


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I have had the on one carbon fatty on mine for 6 months. Love it.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

The on one fork is rear disk spaced and will need a different hub or custom caliper bracket


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

johnny5jz said:


> The on one fork is rear disk spaced and will need a different hub or custom caliper bracket


Easy fix for a rear spaced fork. Swap the axles lock nuts on the hub. I did it on mine, and it works fine with a rear spaced salsa enabler fork. One of the cup & cone lock nuts was something like 2.5mm, and the other was 5mm plus some washers. Only tricky part was making sure you get the washers (2 sizes) put back onto the hub in the right order. If you don't, the plastic dust seals don't go back on right.

Edit: (because I forgot to mention it), if you swap the hub to a rear wheel spacing, you might want to adjust the wheel dish (rim's centerline vs. the hubs centerline). Otherwise, the tire sits to one side in the fork. Enough clearance so it's not a problem, but it looks a little funky. Easy to do, just loosen up all the spokes on one side a full turn, and tighten all the spokes on the other side. I think one turn did it, but YYMV.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

@watts888 - an excellent tip 



watts888 said:


> Easy fix for a rear spaced fork. Swap the axles lock nuts on the hub. I did it on mine, and it works fine with a rear spaced salsa enabler fork. One of the cup & cone lock nuts was something like 2.5mm, and the other was 5mm plus some washers. Only tricky part was making sure you get the washers (2 sizes) put back onto the hub in the right order. If you don't, the plastic dust seals don't go back on right.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

How do you guys remove the stock lasco crank? I have a new right side and want to replace the current right side (it stripped out)


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> How do you guys remove the stock lasco crank? I have a new right side and want to replace the current right side (it stripped out)


The arm has a self extracting bolt. The black bolt cover should be in place. Then unscrew the bolt on the inside and as it is backing out it will press against the outer bolt cover and pull the arm off.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

blkangel said:


> The arm has a self extracting bolt. The black bolt cover should be in place. Then unscrew the bolt on the inside and as it is backing out it will press against the outer bolt cover and pull the arm off.


There's no black bolt cover. There's only 1 bolt, no inner.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> How do you guys remove the stock lasco crank? I have a new right side and want to replace the current right side (it stripped out)


There's a black "bolt cover" which is 10mm, as I recall. The silver crank bolt is 8mm, as I recall.

If the cover (which is also the self extracting mechanism) is not there... no sweat.

Loosen and unthread the crank bolt about 1/4 inch or so. Take the chain off the drive side (and it can just hang from the bottom bracket for now). Whack the silver crank bolt a few times and off the arm comes. You're moving the spindle to the right... so... press the spindle back to the left again. A gentle tap will move it in place. GREASE up the splines, install the arm, and tighten the crank bolt. It needs to be VERY tight, about 40 foot lbs, as I recall. You can use a torque wrench, or a use a small (like 6 inch) cheater on your hex key and make it "TIGHT". If you like, you can blue locktite that bolt in place (not a bad idea).


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> There's a black "bolt cover" which is 10mm, as I recall. The silver crank bolt is 8mm, as I recall.
> 
> If the cover (which is also the self extracting mechanism) is not there... no sweat.
> 
> Loosen and unthread the crank bolt about 1/4 inch or so. Take the chain off the drive side (and it can just hang from the bottom bracket for now). Whack the silver crank bolt a few times and off the arm comes. You're moving the spindle to the right... so... press the spindle back to the left again. A gentle tap will move it in place. GREASE up the splines, install the arm, and tighten the crank bolt. It needs to be VERY tight, about 40 foot lbs, as I recall. You can use a torque wrench, or a use a small (like 6 inch) cheater on your hex key and make it "TIGHT". If you like, you can blue locktite that bolt in place (not a bad idea).


Tap of the hammer worked! Thanks!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Yay!


Used loctite, got it pretty tight. It's not going anywhere (or I hope it's not at least.....)


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Tap of the hammer worked! Thanks!


The proper way to do it would be with a crank arm extractor. They are about $15 and a good tool to have for normal maintenance.

Park Tool CCP-44 Spline Crank Puller > Accessories > Tools > Crank & Chainring Tools | Jenson USA


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Did another 5 miles today on the x5. Took it down a freeride trail, berms and jumps, then one drop. Handled a 4 foot drop, and multiple jumps with no problems! Felt great too! 


What's the most cost effective way of reducing weight? I already ended today with a pinchflat.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Did another 5 miles today on the x5. Took it down a freeride trail, berms and jumps, then one drop. Handled a 4 foot drop, and multiple jumps with no problems! Felt great too!
> 
> What's the most cost effective way of reducing weight? I already ended today with a pinchflat.


Cost effective is relative and subjective. The 2 best ways to reduce weight on the bike are lighter tires, lighter wheelset, and carbon fork. That is about $1000 in upgrades but will shed the most weight and weight in the right places, rotational weight.

My personal choices were:
Panaracer Fat B Nimbles
Hope Hubs laced to Surly Marge Lites with DT Competition spokes and alloy nipples 
Salsa Beargrease Ultralight aluminum fork (got it for a steal otherwise would have gotten a carbon fork)


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

That tool would be used for certain Shimano style cranks.
On the SRAM style, the right side of the spindle just floats on the bearing, and can move left or right. If you whacked the Shimano... you'd have problems. But on the SRAM, there's no problem created.

Still, a nice tool!



blkangel said:


> The proper way to do it would be with a crank arm extractor. They are about $15 and a good tool to have for normal maintenance.
> 
> Park Tool CCP-44 Spline Crank Puller > Accessories > Tools > Crank & Chainring Tools | Jenson USA


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

The easiest way to reduce pinch flats is to have enough air in the tires ! I know that riding around on almost flat tires is a sacred cow on here. But. If your going to be in conditions or doing things that can pinch the tube. The easiest way to not get a flat is to air up the tires!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Cold Trigger Finger said:


> The easiest way to reduce pinch flats is to have enough air in the tires ! I know that riding around on almost flat tires is a sacred cow on here. But. If your going to be in conditions or doing things that can pinch the tube. The easiest way to not get a flat is to air up the tires!


Had a mud day, tires were at 10 psi. Lesson learned though, pumping up a fatbike tube with a small crankbrothers pump takes a LONG time !

Sent from my iPad


----------



## carbonLORD (Jun 9, 2007)

I carry 3 CO2 cartridges.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

carbonLORD said:


> I carry 3 CO2 cartridges.


Why go with 3, when you can go with the Bandolier!!!
April Fools?: Pearl Izumi Releases the Fat Bike Bandolier CO2 Carrier | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I went in yet another direction. I just bought a lefty fork and white Surly Rolling Darryl Wheels set up ready to go on the Boris. Now I have to buy my BB5's and im set for awhile


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

watts888 said:


> Why go with 3, when you can go with the Bandolier!!!
> April Fools?: Pearl Izumi Releases the Fat Bike Bandolier CO2 Carrier | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


What will that do, that a 20g shotgun bandolero won't?


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> What will that do, that a 20g shotgun bandolero won't?


You did get the part about it being an April Fools gag.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Anyone running a dropper post? Thinking about going with a budget KS dropper in a 27.2 and use a 30.4 shim. I have a kronolog on my stumpjumper, but it is a 30.9 and the x5 seatpost is a 30.4.

Edit: I've read some reviews for the tmars, they get good reviews as long as you can perform maintenance on them..... should I just pay the extra money for the x fusion hilo?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Went riding 5 times this week, got it for christmas. Definitely puts a smile on my face!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

so I stripped Boris of his drivetrain. When I noticed the chain ring bolts and cranks had zero grease on then I figured I'd pull the bb too but was hesitant bc I find all the bb issues in here overwhelming. I haven't had a problem with it yet so I didn't really want to touch it. the bb cups were greased but I added some more and put them right back in. I did notice the outermost plastic cover on the drive side cup was a little loose. Is that what is bothering people?

Anyway, xt cassette, deore shadow plus derailleur, zee shifter, 30t narrow wide and it shed 1.25 lbs.

How much does a carbon fork shed again? I'm getting the itis


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I noticed that my stock, ghetto tubeless tires, on my X7 are more pliable than with tube. So I went riding in the desert at 25.5 PSI in each tire. I have to ride the asphalt to get to the sand and it was a big difference. I could ride in the river bed, but it didn't have the "floating" feel I get at 20 PSI or less. Climbing was not a problem, but I will not really know until I hit the longer hills in Honda valley.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Normal asphalt for me is 20 to 22 psi

Beach about 15-16psi (hard beach)

Trails, the same. Sorry no snow in Fl!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Trails I'm at around 10psi


----------



## Rapete (Dec 21, 2015)

Trails I'm at 6'5/8 PSI, I don't ride snow yet!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> Normal asphalt for me is 20 to 22 psi
> 
> Beach about 15-16psi (hard beach)
> 
> Trails, the same. Sorry no snow in Fl!


What tires are you running. All those pressures seem really high.

On hard pack gravel or road I am about 15 or 16psi
Trails I run about 9psi (any lower and the self steer on my Fat B Nimbles are too much)
Snow - between 3 and 5psi


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Honestly, I have more fun on this than I do on my $3000 specialized enduro. I find rigid to be quite enjoyable honestly. It hones in skills that help you with full suspension. My enduro has stayed in for the past 11 rides due to it (rode 5 days in a row, 11 miles on a freeride to a xc trail each day). I've ridden berms, some jumps similar to a line in whistler, and the biggest thing I have done is a 6 foot drop to a dirt landing. I can't quite figure it out, but the landing felt smoother, and less of a shock than when I hit it on my enduro.

The boris is definitely in my opinion the best bike for its price range. I have the base x5, but changed out the rear derailleur to a x9, xo shifters up front, specialized enduro seat, specialized seat clamp (visual preference). 

I have no problem putting some money into this after how it handles. It doesn't feel sluggish to me at all, and that's comming from a 2.4 tire on my enduro. My times are faster on this than my stumpjumper,enduro, and even my 90's carbon trek hardtail.

Anyone else find themselves faster on this?

I'll be ordering a dropper post and new tires soon, the big adventures are ok, but gravel and roots are where they start to slip.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Honestly, I have more fun on this than I do on my $3000 specialized enduro. I find rigid to be quite enjoyable honestly. It hones in skills that help you with full suspension. My enduro has stayed in for the past 11 rides due to it (rode 5 days in a row, 11 miles on a freeride to a xc trail each day). I've ridden berms, some jumps similar to a line in whistler, and the biggest thing I have done is a 6 foot drop to a dirt landing. I can't quite figure it out, but the landing felt smoother, and less of a shock than when I hit it on my enduro.
> 
> The boris is definitely in my opinion the best bike for its price range. I have the base x5, but changed out the rear derailleur to a x9, xo shifters up front, specialized enduro seat, specialized seat clamp (visual preference).
> 
> ...


100% agree. I have a decent FS bike as well and I put more miles on and enjoy the fattie more than any bike I have. It is just a blast to ride and the versatility cannot be beat (that goes for all fat bikes). No worries about pivots, rebuilding shocks or forks. Just air up and go.

I will say that I am about 1 mph slower over the same trails on average on the fattie, but I have 50% more fun!


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

If you go tubeless you can ride the beach and trails at 20+psi with V8s. If I was going to ride strictly on asphalt I would be at 30psi.



CharlieBlues said:


> Normal asphalt for me is 20 to 22 psi
> 
> Beach about 15-16psi (hard beach)
> 
> Trails, the same. Sorry no snow in Fl!


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

Banjoguy said:


> If you go tubeless you can ride the beach and trails at 20+psi with V8s. If I was going to ride strictly on asphalt I would be at 30psi.


Wow, how do you keep the bike going straight with it at 30psi? Not knocking you -- I know I had a lot of trouble with self-steer with those V8's on any hard surface -- like bridges and skinnies! I even noticed self-steer when I used my brakes. When I switched to the On-One Floaters, it made a world of difference.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Banjoguy said:


> If you go tubeless you can ride the beach and trails at 20+psi with V8s. If I was going to ride strictly on asphalt I would be at 30psi.


To get the tire at 30 psi with the bike pump it is a very good workout. I ride at 8-10 psi
in the summer, over 10 with the tire (bigadventure) it bounce a lot more.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> Wow, how do you keep the bike going straight with it at 30psi? Not knocking you -- I know I had a lot of trouble with self-steer with those V8's on any hard surface -- like bridges and skinnies! I even noticed self-steer when I used my brakes. When I switched to the On-One Floaters, it made a world of difference.


The time when I had self steer issues with the V8s, have been below 8psi with tubes and below 12psi tubeless, on asphalt. I have my rear tire turned around. I don't know if that makes a difference on pavement, but it helps on the hard pack sand when climbing. The more air you put in the V8s, the less self steer in my experience.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Rejtheedge said:


> To get the tire at 30 psi with the bike pump it is a very good workout. I ride at 8-10 psi
> in the summer, over 10 with the tire (bigadventure) it bounce a lot more.


I'm not familiar with Big Adventure tires. I know low psi means more pedal power needed. The V8s are less forgiving at higher psi, but they are fast.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

The original equipment Vee8's.

I've ridden them at 15psi on pavement, and well... I start to get steering issues and frankly, they roll a lot nicer at 20psi. I'm not too overly careful with the pressures, don't get anal about it, so a little over 20 is good for me.

I can actually tell by the sound of tire how its inflation is going. At about 15 and below the sound get rather low pitched and "frappy". Above that it more or less sings on pavement.

Half my riding is paved. Its what I have here, in order to get to the beach.

And, I'm no tiny guy at 6'2" and ... "not a stringbean".

On the beach, like Daytona where its pretty hard, the lower pressure is not so much for the ride as much as the grip for braking. You gotta dodge the occasional screamin'' munchkin who is totally oblivious to anything on wheels. Its how it is. You ride from crowded spot to crowded spot, at the various beach access areas, and you gotta share the "road" there too.

I'm sure smaller person would go 5psi less than what I do.

The super grippy crowd, no doubt, has their own likes for extra knobby tires and lower psi. No worries! Its all good. Just use what gets the job done! There are those who claim the Vee8's are "total crap", but its only that way for what they do. You get some other situation and things change. If I rode huge gnarly knobs, it would be less comfortable, and less safe for _my_ way. To each their own.



blkangel said:


> What tires are you running. All those pressures seem really high.
> 
> On hard pack gravel or road I am about 15 or 16psi
> Trails I run about 9psi (any lower and the self steer on my Fat B Nimbles are too much)
> Snow - between 3 and 5psi


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Goin back and reading up a bit... 

I'm sure a lot depends on rider weight, and which tire, etc etc ymmv more etc.

I find that at about 15 psi, or a smidge over, on the beach - which is hard in Daytona - I can ride upright, hands off the bars, and just steer with lean very well. Really its downright effortless.

I won't do that in congested areas of course. 

Again... whatever works. I try not to use what others say "has to be", but try instead to consider their own approach, and maybe see if I find it better or less good than what I've been doing all along. That's what got me into using 20psi on the asphalt. I don't mind riding back on 15psi, but 20psi is better. If I get different tires... I'm sure they're going to like things their own way.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I ride most of the time on pavement in the street in Montreal and since our street are poorly maintained I ride at lower air pression to absorb all the bump and crack in the pavement. Went I ride on the beautiful road in NY and Vermont state I put more air and ride faster.

Last sunday we received about 2-3 inch of snow and the town put lots of salt to melted the snow, it turn to water everywhere in the street, the morning it was -22C and the street turn to ice. Soo I ride the X5 with very low pressure ( less than 1 psi) to have good grip and avoid bad fall.

One day I will ride the X5 on the beech of Maine.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Just received my Burnt Orange X7 today - and will post pics, thoughts, and comments once installed. Also received the two 4Frnt Husker Du's and lite q-tubes today too. Good timing. All the loosy bits and bearings will be given a solid once over, repack, and tidy up.

Planning on swapping out the bars, post, stem, seat, tires (obviously), and moving to a 30t narrow wide 1x10 setup rather asap. Considering an XO clutched rear mechanism too just in case with an XO grip shift. I know, I know, the grip shift is just a preference thing.

Then I'll just ride it till the cranks, BB, and headset start acting scooby - and change em' out as needed.


This has been a great thread with a crazy amount of useful information. Thanks to all.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Congrats!

If you're gonna change the bars, post, stem, seat, tires, and chainrings (likely crankset and BB), and derailleur and shifter.... Then change the headset... 

Wouldn't it have been easier to just get a frame?


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Well Charlie - I explored the idea of just getting just a frame, but figured I would start with the Boris as it stood and work from there.

A few thoughts after the unboxing and initial assembly:


- The burnt orange metallic paint color is pretty sweet in person. I like more than I thought I would. 

- A few annoying paint chips. There was a spot on the seat stay due to rubbing in the box, that's understandable. But there's two decent chips missing on the top of the bottom bracket tube, non drive side. I'd certainly have to fill and touch those up.

- The cranks are 'ok', but there's a wavy washer for the BB is just jiggling around on the drive side spindle between the crank and BB wall. Crank seems tight, no noises. I haven't been able to pull it all apart yet, as it was getting late last night.

- The headset is 'ok' too. No, it's not buttery smooth. But then again I haven't been able to release the preload yet and take a look at the bearings either.

- Seatpost is certainly 30.4. Not 31.6 as advertised. Glad I waited to find out.

- Those boring handlebars need to go. I'm a 'riser bar' kinda guy, so there's a Race Face bar already in transit. Stem too of course...

- BB5's are acceptable. Just barely. They'll take some tweaking to get setup right and the rotors need some manual truing as well. I think they'll be ok, as long as I reduce the excessive throw in the levers properly etc. 

- Wheels are heavy. Crazy heavy. I swapped tires, which marginally helped. Tried using the q-lite tubes, with zero success. They wouldn't permit the Husker Du's to seat properly, or at all even. Had to resort back to the original tubes. For now. Hubs felt 'ok' too, but I'll be pulling them apart next week and see if they can't feel even better.

- Whomever routed those cables I think had two left hands, and blind in one eye. That's only way I could rationalize their concept of cable routing. I'll be fixing that soon.

- The drivetrain.... here's where the fun began. Initially everything shifted fine, except for the chain not dropping to the smallest cog very well. Or, at all. After a closer look, yep, dang dropout is tweaked. Changed it over to the replacement unit, and now the chain cannot reach the largest cog. And, there's chatter on the smallest cog. If I apply a slight 'twisting' pressure to the derailleur with my left hand, I can get the chatter to stop while on the smallest cog. Shifts through the next eight without much issue, and then won't climb on the tenth. I've even backed off the limit screw completely, and nope. However, if I 'manually' apply a bit of pressure while running I can get the chain to pop up and run fine and it'll shift off just fine as well. But not go back up. So... obviously there was damage to the parallel of the derailleur during transport. Why do they ship these bikes with these things attached? They're only asking for trouble.


So now I get to have a nice phone conversation with their customer service department today.


Wish me luck.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Just a thought... do you have a derailleur checking/straightening tool to verify the new hanger is not tweaked? They are pretty soft. I've gotten more use out of my derailleur tool than I ever thought I would... or hoped I would for that matter.

You also might want to make sure the cables are OK... perhaps a crappy cable is not permitting full cable movement or there is slop inside messing things up.

My X7 in stock form never shifted that well, and when it did, it was inconsistent. Over time, X9 shifters, new Jaguar cabling, and a new GX rear derailleur fixed all those things. But I still frequently need to check - and often tweak - the soft hanger back into shape.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

The hanger they provide is only slightly stronger than a mild swiss cheese. A hot knife would probably make it half way through...

First thing I checked were cables, housings, shifter, etc. All seem to operate as best as they're design limitations permit. The derailleur actually bottoms or maxes out completely at full extension. If I 'nudge' the cage a bit while moving, it'll catch and shift to the largest cog. But only then. it's certainly a tweaked component, as it only shifts well in the middle eight gears. Bottom and top two gears, not so much. Looking down, you can actual see a slight twist in the cage at both extreme angles. And this is with the replacement 'extra' hanger already in place. Whom ever installed this derailleur originally, nearly maxed out the b-screw adjustment completely as the upper pulley was two inches away from the largest cog. Yikes.

Ultimately I know I'll probably be throwing on a 10sp XO type2 on there, medium cage, with an XO shifter as well. The hardtail litespeed has this same 1x10 drivetrain setup, and it's flawless and very reliable.

Drivetrain and other soon-to-be-resolved issues asside, it's a really sharp frame design and I think I'll get some great winter use out of it once I can put all the gremlins to bed.


Or, at least sound asleep till next fall.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> The hanger they provide is only slightly stronger than a mild swiss cheese. A hot knife would probably make it half way through...
> 
> First thing I checked were cables, housings, shifter, etc. All seem to operate as best as they're design limitations permit. The derailleur actually bottoms or maxes out completely at full extension. If I 'nudge' the cage a bit while moving, it'll catch and shift to the largest cog. But only then. it's certainly a tweaked component, as it only shifts well in the middle eight gears. Bottom and top two gears, not so much. Looking down, you can actual see a slight twist in the cage at both extreme angles. And this is with the replacement 'extra' hanger already in place. Whom ever installed this derailleur originally, nearly maxed out the b-screw adjustment completely as the upper pulley was two inches away from the largest cog. Yikes.
> 
> ...


Never had the problems that your having with my x5. Still using stock derailleur's, but I have a x9 and xo shifter waiting to be put on. Not sure if I will, the x5 is actually pretty smooth when set up right. The cables I removed from the housing, wiped them down then oiled them. My tektro novela's stop better than a buddy's bb5, for a brake that's supposed to be lower end it does a very good job. As for the hanger, haven't noticed mine being weak.

I still have to grease the hubs, they came stock with a surprising amount of grease compared to what others have said.

The paint on mine was flawless, no runs, no chips, not even a scratch. The pearl white is a nice change from my other bikes that are matte and gloss black. The box had some holes, but no damage to the bike. I stripped my right stock crank arm, emailed larry, 3 days and $49 I had a new crank arm, and chainrings. The customer service is better than what I expected.

Overall, I'm extremely happy with my purchase.

Upgrades to come:
Kenda juggernaut 4.5 
27.2mm dropper post, 30.4 shim
Shimano XT trail pedals
Q tubes


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

My lefty front end came along with my Surly Rolling Darryl Wheels ready for the front end. I bought Race Face Turbine cranks and Sprocket. I need a new headset......watch guys using??? This is a intergrated 1 1/8 right ?? Next on my list is XT drivetrain.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> My lefty front end came along with my Surly Rolling Darryl Wheels ready for the front end. I bought Race Face Turbine cranks and Sprocket. I need a new headset......watch guys using??? This is a intergrated 1 1/8 right ?? Next on my list is XT drivetrain.


Headset is a Zero Stack headset. That is different than an integrated headset. Integrated headsets do not use cups. The bearings fit into milled recesses in the headtube.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> My X7 in stock form never shifted that well,..... But I still frequently need to check - and often tweak - the soft hanger back into shape.


Yeah, my rear would occasionally "skip" gears, or shift on its own, no matter how well adjusted for the big/small ends.

Hanger was the culprit. The LBS charges very little to cure the hanger, but... I ordered a Park hanger tool, so I apply the fix whenever it was needed. So far, I've not whammy'd the derailleur again, so all's well, and ...

.... it shifts like "buttah"!


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Slight update on the derailleur issue at least - got the smallest cog to operate pretty well. The upwards eight all work well too, but no go on the largest. The cage is totally maxed out. Even after fully backing out the limit screw. 

I can still however, push the chain up by nudging the cage, but that'll be rather difficult while riding. (Ha). 


It's still a rather gorgeous looking frame. It's growing on me already. Haven't even gotten on terra-firma yet. Still in the beginning stages with the rest of the issues however.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Since there is no design defect in the cage nor the gearset.... it sounds like your hanger has a little woopdeedoo in it.

If the cage is maxed out... I don't think its a matter of cable tension.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

blkangel said:


> Headset is a Zero Stack headset. That is different than an integrated headset. Integrated headsets do not use cups. The bearings fit into milled recesses in the headtube.


Thanks I havent made up my mind on what to buy. Any suggestions?? Im not go crazy but not cheap either.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Thanks I havent made up my mind on what to buy. Any suggestions?? Im not go crazy but not cheap either.


These are 2 good solid headsets.

Cane Creek 10 ZS44/28.6|ZS44/30 Short > Components > Headsets | Jenson USA

Or for a little better bearings.

Cane Creek 40 ZS44 1 1/8 Short Headset > Components > Headsets | Jenson USA


----------



## Justin Vinci (Jan 10, 2016)

6th ride on the boris x5. Makes me smile still. What tires is everyone running?

BTW, its tradiitionalist. Made a new account.


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi guys, I got my Boris x9 less then two months ago. I have very limited wrenching experience so I need your advice. My rear hub sounds like it is going out already. It does not turn very smooth. What do I buy to upgrade this? A web link would be great. I only notice this while under power. Can the bearings be replaced or do I have to replace the entire hub?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Those two links, below, ought to help you.

First on hub service
Hub Overhaul and Adjustment - Park Tool

But, if only under power... probably not the axle bearings, but something amiss, or just loose, in the freewheel/cassette.
Freehub Service - Park Tool

Your X9 has a warranty. If you find that the freehub, cassette, etc.. was just loose, they may credit you for a replacement part.

And... I seem to recall a few complaints about cassettes being loose, which is pretty easy to correct assuming things aren't all chewed up.

You'll need - cassette lockring tool, chain whip tool, and 15mm cone wrench, and good grease of your choice (I like the green synthetic marine grease from autoparts places, because it sticks to metal like a booger to a window).


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you very much. I emailed BD to see what they have to say before I take it apart.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't be afraid to take it apart. If it falls apart in your hands, something was obviously wrong with it. Only way to get a better idea is to take the wheel off the bike and see what's really wrong. BD will probably want to know what's actually wrong, or ask you to take it to an LBS (possibly on your dime if it was an adjustment issue). If the freehub is bad, that's a warranty issue that they will probably take care of. Adjustment issues normally are not warranty.

Loose cassette - cassette slides in and out, or lockring is loose
tight bearing locknuts - axle is hard to turn or has a notched feeling
loose bearing lockhuts - excessive play in the axle
freehub failing - cassette doesn't spin smoothly when the wheel is stationary.


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks watts, I still have a bit to learn. Nice little info there. I added a link. You can hear like a clicking sound. It did not notice that yesterday while riding under no power. I Took the cassette off and cleaned it and that part all looked good.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Definitely does not sound right. At first I thought it sounded like a chain skipping on the cassette teeth, but it kept doing it after you stopped pedaling. Assuming it's not a loose burr on the brake rotor catching the brake pads, either the hub bearings or freewheel.

With the wheel stationary, backpedal on the cranks. If you hear it, most likely inside the freehub.

If not there, probably in the hub bearings. This would actually be my first guess. gouged race, cracked bearing, or a metal sliver in it. If you have the tools, rebuild/regrease the hub bearings. If you don't have the tools, buy the tools. Only need the cassette tool & chainwhip mentioned above and a single spanner wrench. Once you tear into it, take pictures of anything that doesn't look right.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Sounds like hub. Sounds almost like a missing ball. Regular under force, random when not. I dont think that will be a hard fix at all.


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Well I took everything apart and did not notice anything wrong. Cleaned it up good and put new grease in. Now I just need a 15mm cone wrench so I can tighten it back up.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Love to hear the outcome of this


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Well greasing it fixed 75% of the sound. It is just not near as loud now.


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Leaving the Tribe. It's been an awesome year + on the Boris. I'm riding it way more than I thought I would, and it was a great starter bike to get into it. But, I have found it's limitations for me. And I have to decide where to stop upgrading and when to throw in the towel and just get a new bike. I have gotten to that point, I am buying a new bike. But, my friend and neighbor is buying my bike, so now there is another fatbiker in the neighborhood to help pack in the trails. Win win! Thanks for all the info I've gained from this thread. Great resources!!


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Update: took apart the crank & removed bottom bracket to investigate why that wavy washer was jingling around on the spindle, outside, drive side...

There were zero washers. None. Just the drive and non-drive side cups, and clear tube in between. The bearings were neatly snug in each cup. But other than the mysterious wavy on the outside, there were no washers at all. No spacers, natta. 

Interesting. Maybe it's a production update.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

That's what you would expect to find. The left side inner race, has a small protrusion, it sits back against the ledge on the spindle. The left crank arm sandwiches the inner race between itself and the protrusion that's riding on the ledge (or step) on the spindle.

The left side bearing keeps things as they ought to be in the left-right direction. The right side free floats from left to right.

The wavy is to keep the right side dust cup in place. 

Two solutions - 

A - put a spacer between the right side up and the frame, moving the cup outward a bit. That will eliminate the room between the right side arm and dust cap. It does not effect the chain-line. The chain-line is effected only by spacers on the left side. The wavy should have the slack taken out of its fit by the addition of spacers.

B - go down to Harbor Freight, get one of their $6.99 O-ring assortments, and stack a few O-rings on the right side spindle between the dust cup and the right crank arm. You can ditch the wavy at that point.

Either way works. The whole idea is to keep some tension on that plastic dust cup so it doesn't walk out.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

skogorbet said:


> Leaving the Tribe. It's been an awesome year + on the Boris. I'm riding it way more than I thought I would, and it was a great starter bike to get into it. But, I have found it's limitations for me. And I have to decide where to stop upgrading and when to throw in the towel and just get a new bike.


What were the limitations, and what's the new toy?


----------



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

watts888 said:


> What were the limitations, and what's the new toy?


I think I realized it when my neighbor got a new bike, a Fatboy, and his riding took off. Being able to run a bigger tire I think is huge. He was riding more stuff than me, and it used to be the opposite. I had already upgraded a bunch, but I felt the wheelset and the drivetrain were really lacking. The x5 rear derailleur fell apart after the first few months. I'm not really a Sram fan to begin with. I could never set up the wheels tubeless, the rear hub engagement is horrendous, So next I was looking to upgrade and convert to a 1x, but would need to go 10sp with a 42t to get the gearing I want, need a Type II with a clutch, shifter, and then a new wheelset. All that's left of the original bike at that point is the frame. So, instead of doing that I am just going to get a new bike with more of what I want.

The Boris is an awesome bike and served the purpose for me to see if I wanted to get into the sport more, which I did, it's awesome, I've been riding way more than I thought. I have a ski area 10 minutes from my door to the lift, and a season pass, and I have barely gone this season, choosing to ride instead.

So, I've got a deposit down on a Scott Big Jon, picking it up tomorrow, riding it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

skogorbet said:


> I think I realized it when my neighbor got a new bike, a Fatboy, and his riding took off. Being able to run a bigger tire I think is huge. He was riding more stuff than me, and it used to be the opposite. I had already upgraded a bunch, but I felt the wheelset and the drivetrain were really lacking. The x5 rear derailleur fell apart after the first few months. I'm not really a Sram fan to begin with. I could never set up the wheels tubeless, the rear hub engagement is horrendous, So next I was looking to upgrade and convert to a 1x, but would need to go 10sp with a 42t to get the gearing I want, need a Type II with a clutch, shifter, and then a new wheelset. All that's left of the original bike at that point is the frame. So, instead of doing that I am just going to get a new bike with more of what I want.
> 
> The Boris is an awesome bike and served the purpose for me to see if I wanted to get into the sport more, which I did, it's awesome, I've been riding way more than I thought. I have a ski area 10 minutes from my door to the lift, and a season pass, and I have barely gone this season, choosing to ride instead.
> 
> So, I've got a deposit down on a Scott Big Jon, picking it up tomorrow, riding it tomorrow afternoon.


I have purchased 2 Boris X9s. I changed the wheelsets, tires, went to 10 speed with a 40t on one and a 42T on the other. Have had no problem with Bottom Brackets/hubs/brakes or anything else for that matter. All the the other changes would have happened with any bike. Totally satisfied. The X9's just have had more stable components than the X5s. My boys (you know the ones) still love the frame for stand over, and love the way it performs.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

CharlieBlues said:


> That's what you would expect to find. The left side inner race, has a small protrusion, it sits back against the ledge on the spindle. The left crank arm sandwiches the inner race between itself and the protrusion that's riding on the ledge (or step) on the spindle.
> 
> The left side bearing keeps things as they ought to be in the left-right direction. The right side free floats from left to right.
> 
> ...


So, the major point being made is that the drive-side bearing dust cap falls off. And, there should be 'something' there to fill the space between the crank and outer bearing face to assist in that dust seal from ejecting itself?


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Justin Vinci said:


> 6th ride on the boris x5. Makes me smile still. What tires is everyone running?
> 
> BTW, its tradiitionalist. Made a new account.


I replaced the Missions with Nates, night and day difference.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Mudquest said:


> So, the major point being made is that the drive-side bearing dust cap falls off. And, there should be 'something' there to fill the space between the crank and outer bearing face to assist in that dust seal from ejecting itself?


More like "walks out" (sometimes, not always... but its documented). Having something to prevent it from doing so ain't a bad thing to do, but its not absolutely necessary. Trying to think outside the box a little, better to have it prevented, than having it happen... ten miles out!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Are the valve cores removable in the stock tubes? I have a few of the 2oz stans bottles and a slow leak in the front tube, I would put it in the tube to see if I can get it to seal.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Mine were, by backing out the threaded "locking" collar.

FWIW, I had thorn leaks, got tired for fixing flats, and put Slime in each. I think the key was rolling the Slime all through a deflated tube, squeezin' out the excess, then reinstalling the tube. Since then... no flats at all, and... I'm goin from 20psi road pressure to 15psi in a matter or five weeks or so. 

I know that runs contrary to groupthink, but I was losing 5psi in three days until I did that.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

CharlieBlues said:


> Either way works. The whole idea is to keep some tension on that plastic dust cup so it doesn't walk out.


Using O rings in compression will not take out the slop between the race and the spindle--I used a beercan shim, and it almost feels like a real crank again.

Wrenchin's always more fun than riding anyway... :lol:


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

Justin Vinci said:


> 6th ride on the boris x5. Makes me smile still. What tires is everyone running?
> 
> BTW, its tradiitionalist. Made a new account.


I've been very pleased with the On One Floaters. The stock V8s were ok for general riding but the Floaters transformed the bike for snow conditions.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tubeless sealant and winter riding.

toss up of going tubeless now or waiting till the spring to go tubeless on my boris, split tube method. Anybody have freezing problems with their sealants? brand and temp? I can't imagine it would dry out faster in the winter, but the air is technically "dryer" in the winter time. Bike would be stored in a garage with average temp about 45F. I noticed my 29er wheels have lost a lot of pressure on it's split tube setup, but I haven't been riding them because I've completely torn the bike down to service it.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Im running a Bud/Nate combo... really like them. I bought the Nate because I didnt think a Bud would fit. Thing of it is it looks like it may with the stock 80mm wheels. I've got Rolling Darryls that are 82mm. I may just see if it will


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I order this crankset for my X5 to replace the Lasco went it will stop working properly since I ride it in lots of bad condition (street salt-sand-sluch-etc..).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F54F6WI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

I put one of these in each of the tubes today got them as a freebie at a event, valves couldn't be any easier to remove the cores. Hopefully it will fix my slow leak in the front tube, back tube was filled as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Rejtheedge said:


> I order this crankset for my X5 to replace the Lasco went it will stop working properly since I ride it in lots of bad condition (street salt-sand-sluch-etc..).
> 
> Amazon.com : RaceFace Ride Crank Arms 175mm Black 100mm Spindle : Bike Cranksets And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


Curious if this crank and BB will work with the 170mm hub alignment. If so, let us know. I'd be interested, even though the Lasco crank itself doesn't appear to of all that poor quality. Seems ok to me.

And I'm pretty picky...


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

It suppose to fit but I won't know for a long time since I will continue to use the Lasco for the rest of the winter and until it will work. The Lasco crankset is not bad and it is still doing the job correctly.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply on the headsets.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> Curious if this crank and BB will work with the 170mm hub alignment. If so, let us know. I'd be interested, even though the Lasco crank itself doesn't appear to of all that poor quality. Seems ok to me.
> 
> And I'm pretty picky...


Yes this crank will work and is the crank that I am currently using.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Almost certain to work with 170mm symmetrical rear.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Sorry I tried searching the thread, but it is a rather long one. Looking at a Boris the Brut. Can anyone confirm that the Race Face Ride cranks are 64/104? Want to make it 1x11 and throw a 30t or 32t up front. I got a bike with Turbine cranks that were 80/120 and that messed everything up.

Thanks

Edit: From Chris @ BD

Cranks are 64/104


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

FWIW, I had the opportunity to change my brake cables... simply because in stock config, they were too short to swap left to right. Be being a "motor"bike rider as well, right hand front brake is beyond second nature, and instead, fully infused into my gene-set.

Ended up going with the JagWire Mountain Pro (same as JW Ripcord). 

At first, the front seemed great, while the back was a bit soft. Both are BB7's. Turns out I must have grabbed the rotor in back and transferred lube from the cable. After a half dozen stops... good Lord! Gotta be careful, they're REALLY good.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Update:

It was the hanger after all. Could barely even notice anything by sight, otherwise it would've been more obvious. Everything shifting well now. Just need to touch up a few paint chips, of which BD was nice enough to give me a reasonable credit to my card for. Decent and quick customer service, and they're sending a free replacement hanger too so I have one 'in the shed' so to speak.

I've swapped out so far, strictly for personal preference:
Race Face riser bar
Race Face stem
Race Face seatpost
XX Grip Shifter
GX Rear Derailleur (type2)
4Frnt Husker Du tires

Pulled off the X5 front, it's trigger shifter, and original chain rings. Put on 30t Race Race narrow wide instead to run the 1 x setup.

Will be pulling off the BB5's, their levers, and cables and swapping to BB7 and Jagwire cables, etc. (thanks for the tip Charles on the cables)

Anyone looking for some brand new BB5 brakes, cables, rotors, levers - let me know.


Yes, I could've just gotten the X9 or etc. But the Lasco cranks are fine for me, and the BB should be ok too at least for this season. I'd totally planned on swapping out the drivetrain anyway though. I could've lived with the BB5's I guess, but the lever throw wasn't to my liking. My other bikes all run Magura hydro's, so I'm rather spoiled in that regard.


Again, it's a gorgeous frame that I'm sure will bring years of winter smiles.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Went to buy the Boris the Brut in black. Sold out. Settling for the stealth green. Not as macho, but my other mtbs are black, so it is a good change. 

Bought my wife a [email protected] for $640 so going to swap my derailleurs and shifters over to hers and give her a Deore/SLX set up. 

Going to get a cassette, NW ring, shifter, chain and derailleur and have a nice 1x11 bike for about $1400 giving us two decent bikes for right around $2000. Pretty stoked


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked up some used Hope wheels this week for my X9.....converted the front hub for a Bluto. All that is left stock is the Bluto, head set, the frame, and the rear derailer and rear cog stack....Everything else has been replaced....getting some lite wheels with some Fat-be-nimbles really changes the ride of the bike.

And for the record, a Boris X9 will fit in the back of a Stingray....


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

yourrealdad said:


> went to buy the boris the brut in black. Sold out. Settling for the stealth green. Not as macho, but my other mtbs are black, so it is a good change.
> 
> Bought my wife a [email protected] for $640 so going to swap my derailleurs and shifters over to hers and give her a deore/slx set up.
> 
> Going to get a cassette, nw ring, shifter, chain and derailleur and have a nice 1x11 bike for about $1400 giving us two decent bikes for right around $2000. Pretty stoked


krylon


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Mudquest said:


> Will be pulling off the BB5's, their levers, and cables and swapping to BB7 and *Jagwire cables*, etc. (thanks for the tip Charles on the cables)


I was taken aback at first with the cables... thinking... crap, they sent the wrong ones! I didn't expect them to be long strands (non compressing) like the shifter cables. You hear about shifter cables bursting if used as brake cable....

Had to do some lookin' on the internet to find out they have a kevlar jacket, which is why they don't burst.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Even with Kevlar jacket, I still wouldn't use them. I wouldn't be afraid to use them, I would just rather use the coil wind ones. They almost seem to have a predictable compression to them that I like on brakes.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Just agreed to getting a 4" classic gravity dropper for $145. The boris will definitely my my main bike. My stumpjumper and enduro will stay in the shed for a while. Unless I'm doing some of my larger drops (6+ feet) I'll use a full suspension. 

For anyone debating about getting one of these, get one. They simply climb like a squirrel running up a tree, they handle downhills really well, they handle technical features such as log rides, rollers, berms....etc. I have even taken it off a 6 foot drop to a downhill landing (never land on flat!). I never expected to like it so much. I debated for about 2 months on weather to get one, saying "am I really going to use it?"


On another note..... we got about 1" in NY. First real snow of the year so far. Wish we got more. I'll be skiing tommorow, and it's tempting to bring the fatbike and ride the xc ski trails after when it's dark. Seems like fun to ride at night in the snow.


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> it's tempting to bring the fatbike and ride the xc ski trails after when it's dark. Seems like fun to ride at night in the snow.


Agreed, it is lots of fun. Something about the way the snow reflects the light makes the light work so much more effectively. There is an eerie almost surreal effect to the tunnel of light you are riding in.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the headset tip Blkangel. Its was just ordered. Now I need to order a 10 speed cassette.... XT , deraileur....XT Shadow,chain..... XT and havent made up my mind on shifter. Everthing will be replaced other then frame. Just havin some fun doin it.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Thanks for the headset tip Blkangel. Its was just ordered. Now I need to order a 10 speed cassette.... XT , deraileur....XT Shadow,chain..... XT and havent made up my mind on shifter. Everthing will be replaced other then frame. Just havin some fun doin it.


You are welcome.

As for shifters, they are out of stock at the moment at Jenson but this would be my choice. Shimano XTR seeing that the prices have dropped. Shimano XTR M980 Shifter > Components > Drivetrain > Mountain Shifters | Jenson USA

The XT is good as well, that is what I have on my Boris (I have the XTR on my Redline) and the XTR has an incredible, smooth ultra accurate feel. Even more so than the XT, although you cannot go wrong with the XT either.

Shimano XT M780 Shifter Lever > Components > Drivetrain > Mountain Shifters | Jenson USA


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

watts888 said:


> Even with Kevlar jacket, I still wouldn't use them. I wouldn't be afraid to use them, I would just rather use the coil wind ones. They almost seem to have a predictable compression to them that I like on brakes.


It's that exact 'compression' that I'm hoping to eliminate. My hard-tail has Magura rim brakes that have, over the many years, spoiled me with a light touch and big power.

I'm hoping I'll be able to get close to that with the swap to BB7's and Jagwire all around.

Time to hit the snow...


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

You can "just fit" the 180mm rotor from the front onto the back wheel too.
I ended up going 200mm up front when I got a great buy on a BB7, in hopes of doing that same thing. The rotor fit, but... with my rack on the back the BB7 was not mutually compatible. It was either the rack or rotor... not both. I kept the rack.

Much of this, the requisite feel and modulation, is based on the rider and what they like and are used to. I'm not small at 6'2" and two fifty, and I'm also used to riding at, and stopping from a hundred miles an hour on two wheels. I don't mind brakes that I need to control. Maybe put another way, I want to control the brakes, I don't want the brakes to control me (and how I ride because of them).


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Decisions decisions. To start upgrading or save for another bike? I love my x9 but I want it much lighter for racing this summer. Do you regret spending the money on your bike and not saving it for carbon or lighter bike? I am sitting at 34.6 pounds and would like to see around 27 pounds.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Keith-OH said:


> Decisions decisions. To start upgrading or save for another bike? I love my x9 but I want it much lighter for racing this summer. Do you regret spending the money on your bike and not saving it for carbon or lighter bike? I am sitting at 34.6 pounds and would like to see around 27 pounds.


Speaking for myself, no I'm fine with it, but I'm fat, old, slow and a relative new rider, this is my second year. My thoughts at this point are that I will go back to my regular HT ride in the spring, but I suppose time will tell. I dig that I can ride locally more or less where I want to year round now, and that's good enough for me.....but I guess I should never say never. I never dreamed I'd be doing this now.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Keith-OH said:


> Decisions decisions. To start upgrading or save for another bike? I love my x9 but I want it much lighter for racing this summer. Do you regret spending the money on your bike and not saving it for carbon or lighter bike? I am sitting at 34.6 pounds and would like to see around 27 pounds.


Me personally no, no real regrets. I am happy with my choice. But I did not buy the Boris as a race bike, i bought it just to have fun. I have sunk much more money into it that I had planned but I have done it over time so it does not seem like such a big hit and I enjoy riding the bike and what I have built.

If you want to see a 27 pound fatbike then you will be shelling out nearly 4K, a far cry from a Boris. A Salsa Beargrease Carbon X1 for instance is 27 lbs 3 oz but it is $3700 plus tax. Fantastic bike but I did not want to make that type of investment initially. Given the extra money, absolutely I would get one in a heartbeat but I am more than happy with the Boris.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Cheap carbon frame:$600
Cheap carbon wheels:$600
Cheap carbon fork:$200
XT 8000 1x11:$500

Might as well build it up than buy a complete or upgrade the Boris.

The best thing to do would be to lose 5lbs around the waist and in the legs. A lot cheaper and will transfer into larger power gains


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Keith-OH said:


> Decisions decisions. To start upgrading or save for another bike? I love my x9 but I want it much lighter for racing this summer. Do you regret spending the money on your bike and not saving it for carbon or lighter bike? I am sitting at 34.6 pounds and would like to see around 27 pounds.


Weight loss on Boris X9

Stem 40g, Seatpost 140g, Mulefut Rims 340g, Bars 127g, Tires 800g, Fork 1039g, Tubes 770g, Seat 10g, 1 x 10 411g, grips 68g. All replaced with lighter weight parts and the difference in the weights subtracted from above, and that includes adding 4 oz of stans and stretch wrap to both tires.

Total 3744g or about 8 1/4 lbs.

Cost $985 - sale of new takeoffs $365 = $620, so you're looking at a $1420 for around a 28 to 29 lb. Boris X9+. My Boris in a 15" came stock at 33 lbs. 1.6oz, and others are around 34+ lbs.

After all was said and done, I added on a Thudbuster, Metropolis Handlebar, and Ergon grips which added weight, but way more comfort, and would have added those on any rigid fat bike I would buy.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I got my XL boris X9 down to 30lbs from 39lbs. I have a total of $1400 into the bike after the sale of takeoffs. I couldn't have gotten half the bike for that much anywhere else. I haven't gone tubeless or 1x10 yet. That could get me a little bit lower yet.


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. It looks like I will start looking for good deals on parts.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

How is there a 5+ lb difference between your guy's bikes? One was at 39# and the other 33#. Even if that is a 15" and a 21" is there really 5-6 lbs there in the frame?


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

I have seen most around the 38lbs mark. Mine was 37.5 without pedals 39 with pedals when I bought it.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

And by the way, I don't think my 21" frame weighs much more the 5lbs


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

What was the biggest drop of weight for ya?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> What was the biggest drop of weight for ya?


All the weights are listed in #2830


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> How is there a 5+ lb difference between your guy's bikes? One was at 39# and the other 33#. Even if that is a 15" and a 21" is there really 5-6 lbs there in the frame?


Without both bikes in hand, pretty hard to explain differences. My guess would be scales, and tires mostly, but if you look back on page 65 you have a picture of a medium on a park scale. My small was about 10 or 11 oz less.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't change anything on the X5to reduce the weight and I even add some with a frame bag with accessories inside. Now I am at 330 day in a row on the bike and at least 3 hours per day since August, with all of those hours on a bike (X5,Revenio,old bike) I lost 20 pounds at no cost....


----------



## Killingit (Feb 22, 2015)

I bought my Boris x9 and have not regretted getting something lighter. What I do regret is not spending more to get a bike that will fit wider tires. I bought a fat bike for the long maine winters it does alright but I can't help but wonder what it would be like to run the biggest tires around especially when struggling through soft snow


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Small ride yesterday. Brought the boris along. This rock roller is much steeper than it looks in the photos. Photos never do anything justice.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Killingit said:


> I bought my Boris x9 and have not regretted getting something lighter. What I do regret is not spending more to get a bike that will fit wider tires. I bought a fat bike for the long maine winters it does alright but I can't help but wonder what it would be like to run the biggest tires around especially when struggling through soft snow


A huge difference would be to run nates or floaters at 4psi or lower depending on his weight. Have seen no real problems at 140lbs with either. The stock mission on 2014 and mission commands on 2015 are not good at snow.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Another ride today in the very very small amount of snow we got. 3 mile loop. Stock big adventures are ok for regular trails, but not for snow. Ended up around 6 psi.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

rode mine in the snow over the weekend too. Missions are horrible in the snow, but they're still better than sitting on he couch at home.

To cut weigh the x9, the three items that'll have the most effect will be the seat post, fork, and tubes. Those 3 items will knock about 4 pounds off the bike for less than $200. If you want to get all weight weenie, carbon fiber rims or new wheelset if you want better quality hubs. After these two items, everything else is nickel and dime weight loss for excessive cost.


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

What tool do I need to replace my freehub? 15MM allen wrench? BD sent me a replacement free of charge.

Which seat post and fork should I get? The Carver fork is $300.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keith-OH said:


> What tool do I need to replace my freehub? 15MM allen wrench? BD sent me a replacement free of charge.
> 
> Which seat post and fork should I get? The Carver fork is $300.


The carver fork looks good. Other options are MRP and white bros. For the cheaper end, there are some ebay carbon fiber fat bike forks that are 135mm and front disc spacing. Bad part is the tapered steer tube requiring an external cup headset for the boris. Cost is getting closer to the carver once you need that new headset. There are details about these forks on previous pages of this post.

The some freehubs are 15mm, but each manufacturer is different. Only way to be sure is to take it apart. I wouldn't be surprised if the current boris freehub uses a different bolt size than the boris from a couple years ago.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> The carver fork looks good. Other options are MRP and white bros. For the cheaper end, there are some ebay carbon fiber fat bike forks that are 135mm and front disc spacing. Bad part is the tapered steer tube requiring an external cup headset for the boris. Cost is getting closer to the carver once you need that new headset. There are details about these forks on previous pages of this post.
> 
> The some freehubs are 15mm, but each manufacturer is different. Only way to be sure is to take it apart. I wouldn't be surprised if the current boris freehub uses a different bolt size than the boris from a couple years ago.


The ebay forks would be the cheapest option. 135mm spaced carbon forks will run you about $135, then you would need a cane creek e40/44 lower which are about $35. So $170 would get you a carbon fork.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Bumpyride said:


> All the weights are listed in #2830


Sorry, I was actually referring to johnny5jz.

But Bumpy are your weights listed the amount you saved? So did you put Mulefuts on and save 340g?

I bought the Brut because of the 197mm rear, wheels mostly so it looks like I will have a stock bike already on the lighter side than the X9 version, yeah?


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

blkangel said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> As for shifters, they are out of stock at the moment at Jenson but this would be my choice. Shimano XTR seeing that the prices have dropped. Shimano XTR M980 Shifter > Components > Drivetrain > Mountain Shifters | Jenson USA
> 
> ...


Im not running front drive train so I only need one shifter.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Did the Kenda Juggernaut sport 26 x 4.5 fit on the rear of the Boris X5?


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

yourrealdad said:


> Sorry, I was actually referring to johnny5jz.
> 
> But Bumpy are your weights listed the amount you saved? So did you put Mulefuts on and save 340g?
> 
> I bought the Brut because of the 197mm rear, wheels mostly so it looks like I will have a stock bike already on the lighter side than the X9 version, yeah?


My biggest weight losses were the carbon fork, removal of rubber rim strips keeping just the colored ones, and lightweight downhill tubes. Next was a custom set of wheels I built that I pieced together over time. I saved close 2lbs in fork, close to 2lbs in the tubes and rim strips, and just under 2lns in wheels.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

johnny5jz said:


> ..removal of rubber rim strips keeping just the colored ones...


FYI, I did this too, and it turns out those colored rim strips have very sharp edges. They actually cut a line in my tube and stranded me out on a trail on Christmas Eve. Wife was not happy with that. I ended up cutting about 1cm off the width so the strip sits in the rim's valley better and put some electrical tape over the edge.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I changed to surly rim strips, not as stiff. Bummer about the cut


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> Sorry, I was actually referring to johnny5jz.
> 
> But Bumpy are your weights listed the amount you saved? So did you put Mulefuts on and save 340g?
> 
> I bought the Brut because of the 197mm rear, wheels mostly so it looks like I will have a stock bike already on the lighter side than the X9 version, yeah?


Those are the savings, so it's Old part - new parts = weight listed.

Brut should be lighter on rims, fork, tires, and probably crank. Not sure on brakes, seatpost, headset, d-rails etc. those may be lighter or heavier.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Did the Kenda Juggernaut sport 26 x 4.5 fit on the rear of the Boris X5?


Yes, but with very little clearance.

Other word, my gravity dropper should be here later this week. Will be interesting to try on a rigid fatbike (or any rigid bike for that matter)


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Is this the correct part if I get the ebay carbon fork? Thanks for all the help guys.

Amazon.com : Cane Creek 40 Series External Conversion Bottom Cup for 44 mm Head Tube : Bike Headsets And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Keith-OH said:


> Is this the correct part if I get the ebay carbon fork? Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> Amazon.com : Cane Creek 40 Series External Conversion Bottom Cup for 44 mm Head Tube : Bike Headsets And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors


This is the correct one:

Cane Creek 40 Traditional Lower Headset Assembly 44/1.5


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

I have replaced everything on my x9 FS except the fork, rear derailer and the head set....those that have replaced it, what is a good tapered head set for the boris?..Links?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

The Cane Creek 40 is solid. It is linked right above for the bottom assembly I believe. You would just need the 1 1/8" top assembly as well. If you want the best then King or the CC 110 series. 

P.S. I have a brand new CC 110 tapered external bottom cup headset in black that I am selling.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Rejtheedge View Post
> 
> Did the Kenda Juggernaut sport 26 x 4.5 fit on the rear of the Boris X5?
> 
> Yes, but with very little clearance.


Good to hear. About how much clearance? Enough for some mud, or would any buildup tear up the chainstay? was the rim/tire offset at all (bad dishing with more clearance by one chainstay but not the other)? New boris with the 30.4 seatpost, old boris with the 31.6 seatpost, or the really old boris with sliding dropouts?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

My X7 in summer configuration (either 29+ or FbNs on 60mm rims) is at about 30 pounds so weight hasn't been an issue. That's about what my XL full-squish 29er weighs. Heck, Juggernauts would drop even more weight off.

As someone said, my regret is not being able to fit 5" tires. I thought 4" tires would be enough, but what does "enough" mean when you're talking about fat bikes anyway? 

That said, it seems there are damn few bikes that comfortably fit the new Vee 2XL 5.05" tires in the rear position. I would love a bike that could handle those, but right now the only options are pricey (mostly customs...).

Time should cure that problem... hopefully. BD - are you listening? ;-)


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Good to hear. About how much clearance? Enough for some mud, or would any buildup tear up the chainstay? was the rim/tire offset at all (bad dishing with more clearance by one chainstay but not the other)? New boris with the 30.4 seatpost, old boris with the 31.6 seatpost, or the really old boris with sliding dropouts?


I went through the whole thread, I forgot what page it was on, but there was multiple clearance photos. Look up Boris kenda juggernaut. Google images should pop up with those photos, and there should be a link to the post in this thread. I will be purchasing a set soon I think.

There wasn't much clearance though, maybe a half of inch? A quarter of a inch?


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok, maybe it's just me - but I wasn't able to get the 45Nrth Husker Du's to even seat properly on the stock rims when trying the Q-Tubes Superlight 26 x 2.4-2.7's... the tires were simply falling off the rims while trying to inflate.

Using the stock 'Vee' tubes - no problem. Attempting to use the 'Superlight Q-Tubes' - no way.  No luck.


Any thoughts here?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

In the front no problem, I had the Vee bulldozer and it fit. But in the back I run the Snowshoe and I have about 1/4 inch clearance. The chain is very very close to the tire went I am using the 22/34T

If the juggernaut is really a 4.5 it should be very close to the frame and the chain.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Here's the clearance photo














just enough clearance to fit, but mud and snow wouldn't have enough. You could probably trim the outer lugs slightly to make it fit. Or just run a 4 in the back and a 4.5 in the front.

So, what upgrades have you guys done?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Here's the clearance photo
> View attachment 1044064
> 
> 
> ...


Way to big for the rear, same problem with the Bulldozer in the rear.
No upgrade so far but I had a Race face ride 36/22T crankset to install at the end of the winter.


----------



## DDondero (Nov 6, 2014)

So, what upgrades have you guys done?[/QUOTE]

New Pedals (Wellgo MG-1)- the stock pedals don't have enough grip in wet/snowy conditions

Bar ends- mostly to help hold up the ATV style insulated grip warmers but I do like the alternative grip position

Handlebar Warmers- close out at Cabelas. Make a huge difference under 20deg. I wear summer weight full finger bike gloves.

Replaced stock tubes with Qtubes 26x2.5 tubes and removed thick rubber rim strips

Replaced stock Vee Rubber V8s with On One Floaters. This is the single biggest improvement for the snow riding I do.

Portland Design Works front and rear fenders.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Upgrades??? Everything but the frame.lol


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Got my Boris the Brut tonight. Stealth green is pretty cool color. Great looking bike for the price. Everything seems fine, although the brakes seem to need a bleed.

I do have a couple questions though.

After not knowing that I needed to put those caps on the front hub I rubbed some fork paint off with the rotor. I also have a black convex piece still laying around that looks like it has to do with the rear axle. Any idea what it is?



Also the thru axle in the rear seems to require a big friggin Allen wrench. Can I just replace it with a different 12x197 axle that has a quick release type screw in mechanism?

Finally front hub bearing non-rotor side spun fine. Rotor side was stiff. Does the bearing need breaking in, cheap crappy bearing, or is the hub not machined to tolerance? It is a cartridge bearing so there isnt really any preload on it right?

Thanks for the help and let me know if I am just being an idiot about something


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

UPGRADES - BB7's, 200mm rotor up front

Things to make riding comfy - Jones Loop H-Bar, saddle

Other stuff - rack in back, my own WWII replica courier bag panniers, and lights.


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Well BD sent me a new freehub free of charge. It is machined wrong. I emailed them and they said it is ok to use like this. They now take a 11mm allen wrench.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Upgrades on the X7 to date:

- Race Face Evolve stem, 70mm
- Race Face Evolve 3/4 riser bar
- Ritchey WCS 2-bolt setback seatpost (27.2 with shim)
- Sram GX rear derailleur, clutched, med cage
- Race Face Narrow Wide, 30t
- 45Nrth Husker Du tires 4in.
- BB7 Disc, with SD7 levers
- Serfas Arc seat, mag rails
- Jagwire Mtn Pro Brake & Derailleur cable
- Sram XX 10-Speed grip shifter
- Removed Front derailleur and front shifter


Outside of some continual derailleur hanger issues, it's been fun bike to work on. The recently ordered Park hanger adjustment tool should help solve current issues for the time being, but it's still a pain in the tush. The dropout must be mis-aligned from the factory because not even a brand new hanger shifts and lines up properly. I'm contemplating having the rear frame realigned and dropouts adjusted by a trusted frame-maker friend. That's the next step however. Maybe in the spring.

For now, I'm praying for more snow - and hitting the trails as is for as much as possible. It's a very fun bike, and the upgrades were planned from the beginning. Some of the parts were already on hand, which made the job easier, cheaper.

Next season, I could either be looking into lighter wheels and possibly a carbon front fork. No rush at the moment. They work fine enough for winter riding...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Gravity dropper came, unfortunately the shim I ordered won't be in until Thursday. I used some scrap aluminum and made a temporary shim for a ride tommorow. Does it make sense to put a $200 seatpost on a $600 bike? No, but it's well worth it!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Ireland shipped extra quick.
Upgrades in hand about to go on this weekend:

Raceface NW 30t ring
XT m8000 rear shifter
XT m8000 rear derailleur
XT 11 speed 11-42t cassette
FSA Gravity Light carbon bar ($27) can't beat that
WTB Pure Race saddle
Removal of front shifter, derailleur, and chainrings

Upgrades in the mail for later this week:

Origin 8 Lock on Grips
Truvativ Noir T40 Carbon seatpost
Wellgo MG-1 pedals
Tubeless valves

Total cost should be right around: $1500 total


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

yourrealdad said:


> Ireland shipped extra quick.
> Upgrades in hand about to go on this weekend:
> 
> Raceface NW 30t ring
> ...


Where did you get the bar for $27?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Chain reaction


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

not finding a listing for the gravity on chain reaction.. maybe they took them down?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> not finding a listing for the gravity on chain reaction.. maybe they took them down?


Me niether. When I searched they came up out of stock at $59.99. Must have gotten a deal then!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I think there was only three left when I bought mine


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Got a ride in before the snow storm in NY gets out of hand.








Then to a local fire road








The 3 miles down the fire road it came to a lake








The gravity dropper is amazing on this bike, it makes the bike able to be much more playful.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

enjoy it while it lasts...my post did not last the summer....


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

How did you destroy a gravity dropper? 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Just put one Mr Tuffy 4XL tube protector on my rear wheel of the X5 today to avoid other flat with the Vee Snowshoe since I ride a lots on pavement-dirt-snow.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I rode the single tracks with my stock, ghetto tubeless tires at 26.5psi in both of them. The X7 handled everything well, except the rock gardens and the occasional, unforeseen bump--I had some teeth chatter going on. I'm going back out today, if it doesn't rain, with 22psi in the tires. I'm hoping I can maintain a quick pace and have some forgiveness in the bumpy parts.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> I rode the single tracks with my stock, ghetto tubeless tires at 26.5psi in both of them. The X7 handled everything well, except the rock gardens and the occasional, unforeseen bump--I had some teeth chatter going on. I'm going back out today, if it doesn't rain, with 22psi in the tires. I'm hoping I can maintain a quick pace and have some forgiveness in the bumpy parts.


 Why are you running such high pressure on single track. I am running tubes and run 11 rear and 9 front on single track. Ride is pretty forgiving and the handling very good. Running 26 or even 22 pounds, your tires cannot conform to the trail, thus you are losing grip. That is like 50+psi on a standard mountain bike on singletrack, which i would hope you would not do.


----------



## nnnudibranch (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey all,

Thought I'd post some recent videos I made with the Boris X7 and the gopro. I've got my hands on some editing software and mixed in some music so they are bite size and enjoyable for the interwebs!






Enjoy!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

nnnudibranch said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd post some recent videos I made with the Boris X7 and the gopro. I've got my hands on some editing software and mixed in some music so they are bite size and enjoyable for the interwebs!
> 
> ...


Bad link?


----------



## nnnudibranch (Sep 30, 2015)

Only can add 1 video per post


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Really? Huh, that's wierd.


----------



## nnnudibranch (Sep 30, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Bad link?


Is it not working for you? Works on my end. Anyway here are direct links:

Fox River Ride





Creek Ride and small Frozen Waterfall


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

nnnudibranch said:


> Is it not working for you? Works on my end. Anyway here are direct links:
> 
> Fox River Ride
> 
> ...


Now it works..... watched a little of the first video. Looks like fun! Wish we only had a little bit of snow right now, I wanted to try the gravity dropper on a technical all mountain trail...... the snow is pretty fun though. Had my front tire slide out today on the road and took a nice little fall to the side of my hip.


----------



## nnnudibranch (Sep 30, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Now it works..... watched a little of the first video. Looks like fun! Wish we only had a little bit of snow right now, I wanted to try the gravity dropper on a technical all mountain trail...... the snow is pretty fun though. Had my front tire slide out today on the road and took a nice little fall to the side of my hip.


That sucks, hopefully you feel better! To be honest I haven't been riding at all unless there is snow, or at least the ground is frozen, it's so much more fun an easy cleanup. I've been dealing with cold stinky rainy muck in the midwest for months now, and i just upgraded my snowboard too! Arghh


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

blkangel said:


> Why are you running such high pressure on single track. I am running tubes and run 11 rear and 9 front on single track. Ride is pretty forgiving and the handling very good. Running 26 or even 22 pounds, your tires cannot conform to the trail, thus you are losing grip. That is like 50+psi on a standard mountain bike on singletrack, which i would hope you would not do.


My problem out here in the desert isn't a lack of traction, it's too much traction. I did the single tracks, yesterday, at 23.5 and it was better for the bumps, but the Spiderman grip was killing me on the inclines. Tomorrow I will go up to 25 and see what happens.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Is this what I would need to swap thru axles on my Brut? Don't want to carry a 10mm Allen wrench.

12x197mm thru Axle Rear Skewer for Fat Bike | eBay

Thanks


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Think I'm going to buy a set of 27tpi surly nates for the winter. The big adventures don't cut it for the winter conditions. 

My hones review of the big adventures:
They roll very fast. There isn't much resistance, bit they lack the ablity to shed snow,mud, etc. They do have traction on nice packed down trails, rocks they have no problem rolling down or up and hooking up to the rock without sliding out. Where they lack is wet conditions, such as snow or mud. 

The surly nates in the 27tpi will add about a pound, but it's worth it for the extra traction this winter. 

What do you guys think about the nates?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

People love nates. my guess a few people will suggest to pony up for the 60 or 120 tpi if you can. it will give you more squish and be lighter I believe


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

My only experience with fat tires are the ones that came stock on the x7 and Surley Nates - so I don't have much comparison, but the Nates are insane! I feel like I'm riding a dirt bike tire. Tons of traction. Even in wet leaves.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

new snow tires are hard for me to justify. No doubt the missions are not getting any near the traction I could get with better tires, but I only get out maybe 10 times during the winter months where snow is enough of a concern that I'd need better tires. for those 10 rides, I just live with less traction. They work and are still better than sitting on a couch.


----------



## azmtbkr81 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Boris, either the X7 or the X9. Has anyone had trouble with the crank on the X7?

Also, I seem to be between sizes, I am 5'11" with a 32.5" inseam. I am leaning towards the 17" but am a little worried about saddle height. I really don't want it to ride like a '90s XC bike with the seat a foot higher than the handlebar! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd go up In size. I'm 5'10" shorter inseam and I could have gone up in size. I wanted my bars higher so swapped forks for a higher steerer tube/handlebar.


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Kenda juggernaut Pro 4.0 tire on the stock boris rim?


----------



## Keith-OH (Dec 23, 2015)

I am 5'10" and the 17 fits me perfect. The saddle height is good for me.



azmtbkr81 said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Boris, either the X7 or the X9. Has anyone had trouble with the crank on the X7?
> 
> Also, I seem to be between sizes, I am 5'11" with a 32.5" inseam. I am leaning towards the 17" but am a little worried about saddle height. I really don't want it to ride like a '90s XC bike with the seat a foot higher than the handlebar! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

For what it's worth to ya', I'm 5' 9.5", 30 inch inseam, and the 17 fits perfectly. I swapped to 70 mm stem and 3/4 inch riser bar as well.

Note: My swapped out Ritchey seatpost (350mm) is at it's near max limit however. Just for FYI purposes.


I went with the X7 seeing how I already planned on pulling off the drivetrain and going 1x10 anyway. However, I didn't expect I'd be swapping out to the BB7's right away. Knowing that now, I probably would've opted for the X9 given all things considered.

To answer the crank question on the X7 - the Lasco cranks are fine so far, but I've had only a few snow rides yet.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I got the x9 for the bb7 and crankset upgrade. The missions over the v8's are a wash for most people because they are normally replaced anyway. I stuck with the missions because they work OK for dirt and were lighter. The v8 tread just seemed too roady for me. If not for the bb7, I would have been OK with the X7 and lasco cranks because you can upgrade the bearings to SRAM GXP if they go out. The Lasco crankarms themselves seemed to be OK, and are actually used on the specialized fatboy (one of the lower end versions).


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Im going 1x10 and havent quite made up my mind to what set up i want. I have Race face Turbine cranks with narrow wide sprocket. Im just not sure yet on derailleur,cassette and shifter. Im looking at XT with ZEE shifter. Input?? What are you guys running if 1x10 ??


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm running the stock Sram PG1030 11-36 cassette, Sram GX medium cage (type 2)rear unit, and a Sram XX 10-speed grip shifter. Race face 30t NW up front. Stock Lasco cranks and BB setup.

Outside of some pesky hanger alignment issues (soon to be resolved), it's a very sold setup. Granted, I scored a really good deal on the XX rear shifter.

It's all the range I've really needed here in the great Midwest. I 'guess' a 42 tooth cog could be useful in extreme situations, but 'extreme' isn't the norm around here. YMMV


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

You can run any combo you want they will get the job done. Just depends on what you want, cheaper, lighter, etc? 

I run and XT shifter with a Deore Shadow+ derailleur. I would personally get the higher model shifter than derailleur (Zee is basically SLX). All of your indexing (shifting accuracy) comes from the shifter. The derailleur is along for the ride. XT derailleur is much lighter than the Deore obviously but at the time for the cost the Deore fit my needs for $40. I say set a budget and based on what that is get a better shifter than derailleur if money is an option.

For a cassette I am running an XT with WolfTooth 42t cog.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I looked up the reviews on the Zee shifter. It is from what im reading just as good in performance as the Saint shifter. Its saying that materials make it slightly heavier is all. The reviews look pretty good?? These are the last of my build then im going to start the tear down and rebuild.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

For those running a set of nates, are they really 3.8" on a 80mm rim? Are they smaller than a standard 4" tire?


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I run a Nate on my rear. It measures 4 inches


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> I run a Nate on my rear. It measures 4 inches


Great! I'm sure the stock big adventures aren't 4", so even if they are like 3.9" there still fine. I found a deal on new 27tpi surly nates that are too good to pass up despite the weight.


----------



## PickyJim (Nov 26, 2015)

*2014 Boris X5 review*

Hello Fatbike Fans,

New to the forums, first posting here. Found this thread helpful last winter when researching and purchasing a Boris X5. Thanks 2014 people!

Passing on my thoughts for others. : )

I've been full time in the bicycle industry for fourteen years now. The bulk of that as a mechanic. Also have spent some limited time on the production side. Currently manage a service only shop while wrenching and fittings by appointment.

I've assembled many Motobecane and similar brands in the shop right out of the box. No question this would be a shop quality bicycle. The Boris X5 came spec'd as expected and was in good condition despite the box being a little big allowing the bike to side back and forth within. The fork brace was pulverized and the drops needed some aligning. No big deal with a steel fork and correct tools in the drawer.

Out of the box minus reflector kit, haha, a reassuring 37 lbs 3 ounces.

True to the Boris Report there were pounds to be shed with tires. Spent $80 on a pair of 60tpi wirebead Panaracer Fat B Nimbles. Also some Surly light tubes, ditched the rubber rim strips and kept the red nylon ones. Used a highlarious amount of talc powder on the tubes when assembling. Tires seat a little funny unless the wheel is suspended. Still found you have to keep an eye on the beads for creep though. Once the tires fill out and shape themselves seems to be no problem.

Part of my plan was to sell what I didn't want to pay for the better tires/tubes. So onto Ebay went the Vee Rubber tires / tubes, WTB saddle / grips and the yellow nylon rim tapes included with bike. Some people scored nice deals. Covered the cost of tires and shipping with a few dollars towards the tubes.

Satisfied with remaining component spec out of box except for one area. Wheelset is good and solid for this price-point. Crank and BB are doing fine so far but that is usually the first replacement. SRAM X5, X7 combo is nice. The better front derailleur is a good move from my point of view. Shifted well with stock housing. The Tektro brakes are good for mechanicals but there are better ones available if a hydraulic upgrade isn't for you. Setup is easy enough but the real and only legit bummer here is the brake housing. 
Wrong. Period. Should be compressionless.
So. I replaced all the housing with compressionless Jagwire. I buy this stuff by the roll and use it on all my bicycles. Big performance difference most notably on the brakes. Same as hydraulics, of course not. Significantly better than standard housing, yes. In combination with precise pad adjustment these are like a different product. No mush lever. Solid feel and finer control. 
Also did the shift housing too. On the short exposed section by the RD I used nosed ferrules and some red sleeve to seal it up. Better shifting now too.

Biggest impression was made by the frame. Very light by itself and well thought out. Amazing tube profiles and nice lines. Looks great in the pearl white. Looks well constructed. Nothing seems amiss. All braze-ons and routings make sense and are useful.

Very happy with current setup. Did some really fun winter riding last year around the city during blizzards, on the small amount of beach we have and the local trails. Dusted it off three months ago and have been going down to the beach to ride the sand. So much fun. Surprisingly nimble for the tire size. We just had 4 - 6" of fresh snow and I covered 40k in 3 hours yesterday. Mostly flat. Good day. Took a three hour nap afterwards. Ha!

Ok wrapup.

37lbs 3ounces stock

Removed:
Vee tires
Vee tubes
Rubber rimstrips
WTB saddle
WTB trail grips
Shift/Brake housings
Seatpost

Installed:
Panaracer FBN 60tpi - New
Surly light tubes - New
Jagwire Compressionless Housing S/B - New
Ballistic titanium seatpost/shimmed - Old
Sella Italia SLR saddle - Old
Look S-Track pedals - Old
Oury Grips - Old but New
Campagnolo Seatclamp - Old

32lbs 4ounces currently

Thanks for reading!


----------



## rex615 (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^Nice write-up, thanks.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

PickyJim said:


> Hello Fatbike Fans,
> 
> New to the forums, first posting here. Found this thread helpful last winter when researching and purchasing a Boris X5. Thanks 2014 people!
> 
> ...


Cool write up -- I'm glad you are enjoying your Boris. My sentiments are similar to yours regarding the Boris. Fun, fun, fun bike and pretty well made. Heavy -- okay, but it meets my requirements for a fun winter (and sometimes warm season) bike that is a blast to ride, is mechanically reliable and can ride on the snow.
We just got 24" of snow, but it is too early to ride in it. I've got to wait until it is packed down a bit - I made that mistake last year of trying to ride in deep unpacked snow. I only got about 1 mile of ride in before I was exhausted! LOL


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Last night I weighted a BD frame, gravity 29.2 XL, and it came out to over 2050 grams with headset cups. It's a strong honking frame though, and under my clyde frame, that's worth the weight hit. I am surprised it was that high when compared to other 29er frames though. I assume the boris will have similar weight gain over some of the big name brands. An extra pound of frame weight, but a strong build. For fun riding, I'd rather have the weight hit.

Jim, thanks for the write up. I'm surprised swapping the seatpost/seat, tubes, dropping the rubber rim strips and swapping tires(200g each) led to that much weight loss.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Sitting here waiting for the ups guy to deliver my x7... yep... 
This will be the first new bike I've purchased in 13 years (many different parts, built up cheap frame, given a fantom 29er) also the best shifter set I'll have ever ridden. I don't make a habit of riding stuff Ill never be able to afford, so I stay away from demos and such. Figured for my 30th it was ok to buy myself something different. 

Being as I'm just waiting for arrival, I'll check in. One of the first things I want to do is swap out the tires. I want the lightest tire I can justify. Figured between hudus, jumbo jims, juggernautso or the new ground control 4.0. They will have to be my all year tires. Any recommendations either way?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on the nates


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Dag it! Front shifter cable is too short. Routed correctly go figure, but doesn't allow too much turn in the bars.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

That's frustrating. Email the customer support guys at BD. They'll likely take care of it quickly. 

If not, you're welcome to my cable housing etc that removed upon receipt. I went 1x10 immediately.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Great tire. I run a Bud/Nate combo


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Bads1 said:


> Great tire. I run a Bud/Nate combo


I've only heard good things about them, and $90 for the pair brand new with shipping included was a no brainer, even though they are only 27tpi.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

1X10 ftw....


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

I'm too weak to be running 1x10 on this bike yet. Will email. Just wondering if they'll send just the jacket or the whole cable. There isn't much adjustment left.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Something else of note, the hanger was bent. BD sent a replacement in the parts box so no big deal. New hanger in. The derailleur doesn't have enough motion to shift into lowest gear (physically can't move any further inboard) I figure the new hanger is possible bent slightly as well. I was able to tweak it just enough to allow shifting into lowest, only just able to though. I'm thinking to get it any further I'll have to shave down either the frame or the hanger itself.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Wreckster - 

I've been having the EXACT same issue on my recently received Boris X7. Mine was bent upon arrival too. I changed to their supplied spare - and I cannot shift to the lowest gear. I've been emailing them for weeks on the topic. The derailleur unit just maxes out.

Larry's (BD Support) only suggestion was to take it to a shop for hanger alignment. Of course, I can get it to work after that, but a brand new hanger shouldn't need alignment like that.

Today, I should receive my order of an actual derailleur alignment tool from Park Tools. I'll be using that to 'adjust' the hangers I've got so they work with this frame. Wish me luck.

My suspicion, is that the rear dropout/frame is out of alignment itself - but the guys at Bikes Direct won't comment on that... I have a shop that builds frames, and ultimately I'll have them tweak the frame alignment for good.


So when you speak with BD customer support (Larry) on the issue, remind him you're not the only one with this 'mysterious' alignment problem.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

I was able to get it to work well. There was a touch of paint buildup on the dropout. Filed that down a tad and it works perfect. It's still maxed, but not a problem. I do need to align it I'm sure, though I'll have to either borrow or buy the tool. 

BD got back to me. I'm taking it to a shop to have the cable replaced and they'll reimburse me


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

wreckster said:


> Something else of note, the hanger was bent. BD sent a replacement in the parts box so no big deal. New hanger in. The derailleur doesn't have enough motion to shift into lowest gear (physically can't move any further inboard) I figure the new hanger is possible bent slightly as well. I was able to tweak it just enough to allow shifting into lowest, only just able to though. I'm thinking to get it any further I'll have to shave down either the frame or the hanger itself.


I'm really surprised adjusting the limit screws didn't work.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

If Wreckster was having the same issue as myself, adjusting the limit screws didn't help. I had that screw backed off completely, even removed it. No luck... there was just no way that derailleur was reaching that cog.

The paint buildup concept could be a valid cause. I'll have to check that later this evening, but my Park Tool hanger alignment tool just arrived as well. 


I hope it's that simple. But, something for the group to keep in mind as they start swapping out gear and / or need to replace their factory supplied hanger units.


----------



## Bads1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Im ordering a XT 10 speed cassette my front sprocket is 32T. Which gear ratio would you choose for rear??


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Bads1 said:


> Im ordering a XT 10 speed cassette my front sprocket is 32T. Which gear ratio would you choose for rear??


Depends on where you ride....I have been accused picking routes that are 100% uphill...My gearing is 26-11X42....Wolftooth is your friend, love the big cog in the back. Sure you spin out but most of the ridding I do it more rock crawling rather than "flowie"


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

I run 30t, 11-36 in the rear. No real issues here in the great Midwest. I might have to walk up that random extreme climb, but other than that one single random extreme climb, no issues.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Mudquest said:


> ....Larry's (BD Support) only suggestion was to take it to a shop for hanger alignment. Of course, I can get it to work after that, but a brand new hanger shouldn't need alignment like that.


From Park Tool website:
"It is often possible to repeatedly re-bend many derailleur hangers. This is because there is very little stress from riding the bike or shifting gears. As a rule of thumb, if a hanger survives a repair by bending, it will survive use. However, there are some hangers that do not repair well. Extremely thick hangers and titanium hangers are difficult and sometimes impossible to repair. Bolt-on type hangers that are replaceable are alignable. However, these types of hangers can be tricky to align depending upon the frame hanger-to-dropout mounting design. *Newly installed replaceable hangers should always be checked for correct alignment*."


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Makes sense, still shouldn't be so far out of alignment that it physically won't move inboard enough for 1st gear. I'm very tempted to buy the tool just to see how bad it is.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

CharlieBlues said:


> From Park Tool website:
> "It is often possible to repeatedly re-bend many derailleur hangers. This is because there is very little stress from riding the bike or shifting gears. As a rule of thumb, if a hanger survives a repair by bending, it will survive use. However, there are some hangers that do not repair well. Extremely thick hangers and titanium hangers are difficult and sometimes impossible to repair. Bolt-on type hangers that are replaceable are alignable. However, these types of hangers can be tricky to align depending upon the frame hanger-to-dropout mounting design. *Newly installed replaceable hangers should always be checked for correct alignment*."


In my 20 years working on personal bikes, I've never had to place so much adjustment to get a hanger to shift properly. Granted, my usual rides have non-replaceable Ti hangers - and have never come out of alignment fortunately. These BD aluminum hangers are like Swiss cheese. My older ALU frames where also without issue on bolt-on hangers, but I think thier alignment standards could've been greater. Note as well, filing down some excessive paint buildup in the hanger pocket was probably helpful as well. But this goes back to the 'quality' of the painting process on these frames which aren't quite exactly works of art. Acceptable? Sure, especially given the price point.

Trying to keep my expectations and personal quality standards in check, it's still a great deal. I really like the geometry. Now that I've got the hanger alignment tool handy, I don't expect or hope for any extensive future mechanical drama.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Did doing the alignment give you a decent range of adjustment?


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

wreckster said:


> Did doing the alignment give you a decent range of adjustment?


Kind of. I'm able to shift into the lowest gear now, but ultimately I still think the 'dish' alignment isn't perfect. The derailleur is still at max. Meaning, even at full open adjustment there's no way the cage could ever reach the spokes. I'm fully backed off on the limit screw to gain full access to the final gear. The alignment tool helped. But lateral alignment could still be a different story. This is the first bike I've ever had that limit screw completely backed off on.

I could really go for about another mm or two of throw to really dial it in well, but it's working for now.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Sounds about the same as mine then. I don't need any further adjustment, but the security would have been nice.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

I ordered a spacer kit for the back of the cassette to see if I can shim it out a bit and help the cage alignment on that final cog.

I'll post back if it's the .5, 1, 1.5, or 2mm that works best. Etc.

Also found that the Wheels Manufacturing #27 hanger is supposed to be a correct fit on these frames. It's a real-deal cnc'd unit that would be considered an upgrade from this flimsy Bikes Direct stamped aluminium hanger.

Wheels Manufacturing Derailleur Hanger 27


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mudquest said:


> Also found that the Wheels Manufacturing #27 hanger is supposed to be a correct fit on these frames. It's a real-deal cnc'd unit that would be considered an upgrade from this flimsy Bikes Direct stamped aluminium hanger.


Yes it is. I ended up getting one off amazon for $20. Has a good feel to it. I'm actually worried it won't bend if something happens, but I'm not going to purposefully try to find out.

Edit: to clarify the bike this works on. Mine is the Borix X9 with the 31.6" seattube and normal vertical dropouts.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> I ordered a spacer kit for the back of the cassette to see if I can shim it out a bit and help the cage alignment on that final cog.
> 
> I'll post back if it's the .5, 1, 1.5, or 2mm that works best. Etc.
> 
> ...


Correct the Boris uses the same hanger as the KHS 4Season which the bike is a close copy of.

I guess I am fortunate that I have had no issues with hanger alignment or the strength of the hanger.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

FYI -

we have several versions of the Boris with different hangers. 
Boris Brut 1st gen, Boris X9 first gen, Boris X series, Boris Brut 2nd Gen
all of these have different hangers so the following is not true in all cases 
When in doubt, please email our service dept a pic of your old hanger and we'll get you on the right one 

Regardless of brand, virtually every bicycle I can think of when shipped can arrive with a slightly askew hanger as that is one of the most exposed parts. It's right up against the inside of the boxes. Checking and straightening that in the process of adjusting the derailleurs is normal.

Sometimes overspray and occasionally some masking tape from painting gets trapped in the dropout which would be the first thing I would check  
We have sold thousand of Motobecane Boris Fatbikes and 99% are riding happy without any hanger issues. Please do email [email protected] with issues and they will assist you asap 

Happy Riding !



blkangel said:


> Correct the Boris uses the same hanger as the KHS 4Season which the bike is a close copy of.
> 
> I guess I am fortunate that I have had no issues with hanger alignment or the strength of the hanger.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Just order 2 Kenda juggernaut sport 4.0 and one smp trk saddle for my X5 to upgrade the big adventure for summer riding.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Fun little snow ride today, rocks are a little scary covered in snow. Surly Nates should be here monday.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice pic - that's what it's all about.


----------



## _helix_ (Oct 6, 2005)

*Still for sale?*

Is your bike still for sale? I'm in Eagle and considering a fat bike purchase. The Boris was on my short list.


Tips-Up said:


> I switched to the Nighttrain. My Boris (upgraded with carbon fork, Bud and Nate, lighter seatpost) is for sale in Eagle, CO, in case anyone is interested. It's available for test rides too if anyone would like to try a medium.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

_helix_ said:


> Is your bike still for sale? I'm in Eagle and considering a fat bike purchase. The Boris was on my short list.


Sold it fast on craigslist, then my girlfriend bought a new one a month later. If you're interested in Motobecane fatty's, you could test ride our small Boris and medium Night Train. More and more fat bikes around Eagle - it's a great place to ride year round!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Surly nates are a huge improvement over the stock tires on my x5. Very pleased with them.They measure in at 4", and were larger than the big adventures mounted.

In with the nates but out with the snow  it's melting fast!
















Compared to the big adventures















The big adventures were a nightmare in the snow.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

The big adventure are just good for pavement without snow. I put back the big adventure on the X5 until I received the Kenda juggernaut sport 4.0 to save the Vee Snowshoe/Bulldozer for the snow, most of our snow had melted in Montreal.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> The big adventure are just good for pavement without snow. I put back the big adventure on the X5 until I received the Kenda juggernaut sport 4.0 to save the Vee Snowshoe/Bulldozer for the snow, most of our snow had melted in Montreal.


Yeah, I got the nates for a all season tire (besides in the summer for my 8 day trip to Cape cod I have planned, the big adventures will go back on for the pavement and sand)

Really loving this bike, my buddy's cannot seam to figure out why I am riding a $850 fat bike (put a $150 gravity dropper and a brand new set of surly nates for $100, started out at $600) and not my specialized enduro, I just keep telling them that they are more than welcome to try it out for a bit, they always deny. Maybe one day they will see the fun that they are missing out on.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Mudquest said:


> I ordered a spacer kit for the back of the cassette to see if I can shim it out a bit and help the cage alignment on that final cog.
> 
> I'll post back if it's the .5, 1, 1.5, or 2mm that works best. Etc.
> 
> ...


Hanger /Alignment update: The 1.25 mm spacer was the largest I could fit behind the cassette. It was a great improvement on alignment. Finally - shifting into the largest cog is smooth. I've always had the nicest things to say about the guys at BD support - but they totally gave up on me during solving this alignment issue.

I fully respect and understand that the tolerances at play on these Kenesis frames made for Motobecane out of Taiwan are in the realm of a 'Hyundai', and not a 'Mercedes', but it should at least shift properly.

A new derailleur, a new hanger, a Park Tool alignment cage, and a 1.25mm spacer later... and nothing from Bikes Direct besides 'geez, we've never seen that before'. For the sake of all you guys out there, I hope I'm the only guy that's struggled with this issue.

Its time to go for a long ride.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Same frame myself bud, but mine works after some fiddling.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Wow. I can feel your pain there.... 

I will say, Larry from BD was less than stellar with me on the self destructing BB issue, suggesting that I go buy a part - that ended up being the wrong part. But they paid for it.

On me end, I ended up paying again, myself, for the right parts.

But I will say two things. First is, my derailleurs shift "like buttah" with the hanger aligned right. And, all said and done, with the changes to the bars and saddle and brakes on my own X7, it really is a great value. 

If I'd have gotten a bike twice as expensive, I'd still have changed out the saddle and bars, maybe not the brakes. And really, the brakes were more for ease of adjustment... the BB5's worked fine. 

Anyway, I can't really compare my own preferences as part of the overall cost of ownership, and the X7, to me, is still a great value... as also is the X9 or even X5 for that matter.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

This morning I put back the Vee Snowshoes/Bulldozer on the rim and I went outside to ride 25 km in the mixt condition (snow-freezing rain-rain). I ride for 2 hours before been all wet and the X5 was going very well (brake-shifter-gear) even if it was full of ice. And the tire are great on the snow,ice,wet snow. This morning I ride on the street near my house and it was still fun.

Yestarday it was like summer so I ride 48 km on pavement with the Big adventure tire witch look small compare to the Snowshoe/Bulldozer but it was easier and less noise from the tire. The big adventure are used but still good for pavement riding.


----------



## Mr. Holmes (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in the market for a roof rack. Really digging the Kuat Trio. Anybody have experience with it? It appears I would need the aftermarket 135mm fat bike adapter. Any issues? I know the steel forks that came on the bike had a slight bend inwards towards the wheels. They seem to work fine, just wondering if I'll run into problems on the rack fork mount.
Thanks!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

My only concern is the same as any roof mount rack and a big bike. It's over 30 lbs you're lifting over your head and hoping you get the fork to line up right. With precaution (folded towel of your roof) and practice, and setting the rack up right, can't think of a reason not to. 

If you're concerned about the fork not going onto the rack properly, fix the forks. Steel bends. You should be able to get the forks to line up with the kuat on the first try.

I use a kuat beta hitch rack. It does rub the paint when you have exposed cables, but other than that, I love it. Easy to put on the car, easy to hang up the bike. I'd probably get one of their platform racks if I were to do it again.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

I feel bad now. I just grabbed a shipping skid from work, fit it into my Ford Ranger's bed. Put a few cross pieces under it for support, screwed the skid together well, and added rings for tie downs. Two bikes, 80mph, no worries! Cost with Harbor Frieght tie downs, rings from Lowe's... maybe $20 at outside. I think the tie downs were $7.99 and four rings at $2.99 each.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

CharlieBlues said:


> I feel bad now. I just grabbed a shipping skid from work, fit it into my Ford Ranger's bed.


Key word here is "Ranger's bed". hard to do with cars. I actually sold my old car and bought a truck for the sole purpose of being able to throw bikes in the back end. Turns out, some idiot thought they'd run into me and total my truck. Now I'm back in a compact with a hitch rack. Almost as easy as the truck, and the hitch rack paid for itself in gas savings.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

I start to think about buying a second pair of wheelset for my X5 and I was wondering if those will fit the X5.

ORIGIN8 26" Fat Bike Wheelset > Components > Wheels > Mountain Wheels | Jenson USA

and put the Juggernaut sport 4.0 on those rim.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Can't comment on the weight or quality, but 135/170, symmetrically laced should do.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

They should be fine. Comparing them against the $150 gravity knockout wheelset (50mm rim with heavy 3" tires) or the $250 boris x9 wheelset (80mm rim with 120 tpi vee missions) available from BD, I think I'd go with the origins. Cartridge bearings and replacable freehub? origin8 for the win.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Rejtheedge said:


> I start to think about buying a second pair of wheelset for my X5 and I was wondering if those will fit the X5.
> 
> ORIGIN8 26" Fat Bike Wheelset > Components > Wheels > Mountain Wheels | Jenson USA
> 
> and put the Juggernaut sport 4.0 on those rim.


Same rims, better and lighter hubs. If you are living with the stock rims and don't mind owning two more on better hubs, go for it.


----------



## RoderWrench (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought I would share my fat bike experience so far coming from a commuter/roadie perspective. I decided to get a fat bike for two reasons:

1. I wanted to winter commute without worrying that a midday snowstorm could leave me stranded.
2. I wanted to try a race in the Hugh Jass Fat Bike series here in Wisconsin. It seemed like fun.

I didn't want to spend a ton of money on a winter fun bike, I'm already N+1'd to death and I want to remain married. I _did_ want a step up from a department store Mongoose though. I have to admit, the popularity of this thread also had something to do with my decision. So after a few days obsessing on the BD website, I ordered up a large X-5 and signed up for a race(it's this Saturday, gulp!).

I got the bike about a month ago. Ordered it on a Thursday, was delivered on Monday, no damage, no drama. I knew the Big Adventures weren't gonna cut it in the snow, so, because of great reviews here, I ordered On One Floaters and put the tires on before my first ride. Skip to 5AM Monday morning. Very excitedly, I took my first ride, my normal work commute, about 9 miles each way on mostly level pavement with about an inch of fresh snow on the ground. I have to say, I was pretty disappointed. The bike steered fine and had traction for days, but the rolling resistance was so bad, it felt like I was towing a boat without a trailer. I also felt queasy from all the bouncing going on. I only managed about 9mph average and I was physically wrecked. At this point, I was worried about even finishing an 18 mile snow race! I also noticed the stock bar width seemed excessively wide from what I was used to and that it took a toll on my wrists. The pedals seemed a bit slippery too.

I had to do something to improve the rolling resistance. I weigh 185lbs and had 12psi in the tires, so the next day I upped the TP to 18psi. Now we're talkin', what at difference 6psi makes! MUCH lower rolling resistance, and it all but eliminated the bounce. I averaged 14mph in the morning and 15mph in the afternoon. For a fat bike, I'm satisfied with that. Feeling better now about my purchase, and fat bikes in general, I decided to improve the bars and pedals. I got some Shimano Saint pedals, they seemed to have a good price/quality ratio, they look cool and they stick out farther from the crank giving me more room for my boots. After I removed the pin washers, they stick like glue. I initially cut down the stock bars, which helped, but I decided I wanted a little rise too. I Ebay'd a take-off set of Ritchey bars and stem. They have a nicer finish than the stock generics and I like the rise. I also threw on an SKS fender on the back and a Mud shovel on the front to keep the street slush under control. Oh, and I got some Bar-Mits to keep the digits operational.

Except for a bottle cage, the bike is ready as it's going to be for next week's race. I've got a few weeks experience riding on it now, but I'll admit I am a little apprehensive about the race. I've been watching on-board video of last year's race on YouTube. The race is slightly technical, which is something I'm not experienced with at all. I'm unsure of my skill level and I'm not confident in my upper body endurance. As a pavement commuter/part time roadie, I'm fairly noodle armed. But I'm up for a challenge and don't care at all if I come in last place. Having fun is my only goal!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks good. I love my X5. Is the race you are doing on groomed snow? You say it is technical, what type of techy stuff are you talking. I ask because I wonder if you had planned on running 18psi at the race. 18psi is great for commuting to work on pavement but the ride will be brutal if you have to go through ungroomed techy trails. I would suggest cutting that pressure in half. it will allow the tires to hookup and grip the trail and smooth out the ride. You won't have the same bouncing off road with lower PSI like you do on road. I am 195 and I run 9 to 10 in the front and 10 to 11 in the back on hard pack. On soft deep snow I can go down to 4 or 5 PSI.


----------



## RoderWrench (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I figured I'd be lowering the pressures for the race. I know it won't be groomed. Much of the race is on a frozen creek bed. I won't know until I get there how packed it will be. It'll be cold though, they're calling for a 9F high.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Good luck at the 'Hugh Jass' up north, I'm hoping to do the Winter Color Fest down at Kettle that same day. Again, first race on a fatty (modded X7)

Hard pack - lots of icy spots. Wondering if I'd survive without studs...


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

You may also find after your first race that you will want a wider bar. I know you stated that the stock bar was wider than you are used to. The stock bar is 700m which by today's standards is on the average to narrow side. While i do run 700mm bars on my full suspension and single speed bikes I found that a 700mm on the fatbike just would not cut it. Just did not have the leverage and control that I needed. I went up to a 720mm bar and it was night and day in regards to the control that I had when riding singletrack. Handlebar width is a very personal thing however and you may be just fine. Just food for thought if you find yourself kinda wandering all over the place through the techy stuff.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

I too personally found the 700mm bar too wide. My XC bike is a great deal narrower, but I settled on a RaceFace 3/4 riser bar that was 660 in length. Perfect fit for my shoulders, average build, 175 lb frame on this given bike. Any wider was limiting in the bush & in between trees and felt like I was stretching out uncomfortably too far.

But yes, even at my 660mm increased bar length on this fat bike, it's welcomed for handling and kinetics given the extra bike heft, snow terrain, etc.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Curious as to what your XC bike is.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Litespeed, currently full rigid. Bars were trimmed to roughly 640 mm.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

And bar width is dependent on the individual's size too. I'm 6.5" and I remember riding a stock 580mm bar just a couple years ago when I got back into biking. Always felt cramped, squeezing my elbows together. current bar is 750, and it feels OK. I could go wider and still not exceed my shoulder width, but I'm already hitting trees. If I lived in the desert, I'd be out in the 800mm range.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Wide bars are coming into style these recent years, and yes, it's usually dependent on your shoulder width and personal riding comfort.

But geez, 800mm bars ?  You could probably twist a stem in half with those.




P.S. - Where'd all the snow go damn it !?!?! (N. Illinois, S. Wisconsin)


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> Wide bars are coming into style these recent years, and yes, it's usually dependent on your shoulder width and personal riding comfort.
> 
> But geez, 800mm bars ?  You could probably twist a stem in half with those.
> 
> P.S. - Where'd all the snow go damn it !?!?! (N. Illinois, S. Wisconsin)


If you think 800 is wide I rode a local free riders bike, he had 840mm bars. I have no idea what company it was, but it felt way too wide.

Edit: they were the loaded amx 35 carbon riser bar


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Who is running a 1x on the front ? I'm looking at getting a race face nw 32t from my local bike shop, how many links did you guys remove to set up a 1x? I have a 2x9 right now.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

I am running a race face nw 30t up front and XT 8000 11x42 in the rear. A 114 link kmc 11 speed fits just about perfect. 

Are you staying with 9 in the rear? Otherwise you will need a new chain to run 1x10 or 1x11.

Since it is a hard tail you can use a calculation to estimate the links needed pretty easily.

2(chain stay length)+(largest front teeth/4)+(largest rear teeth/4)+1= inches of chain you need.

2 links equals an inch so multiply your final number by two to get number of links needed.

You can look up chain length calculator online if mine doesn't make sense

P.S. I have the Boris the Brut model. Don't know if the CS length is different than the X5/7/9 model


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> Who is running a 1x on the front ? I'm looking at getting a race face nw 32t from my local bike shop, how many links did you guys remove to set up a 1x? I have a 2x9 right now.


Two ways to think of this.

Don't remove any links. It works with your stock rings, and your new ring is either the same as one of the stock rings or in-between them, why change it?

If your big ring is 42T and you're dropping down to 32T, remove 10T worth of links (5 links). Since it's 2x9, you probably have something like a 24/36T crankset. If that's the case, remove 4T worth (36T down to 32T - 2 links). If you ever plan on changing your cassette though (11-32 to an 11-34 or 12-36), you'll need to add teeth back in. Balancing act of what you have now vs. what you plan on doing in the future.

Edit. FYI, I did a conversion from 2x10 to 1x10. Went with an 11-42 widerange cassette, and droped the front from 36T down to 32T. I didn't do anything to the chain and it fits, but it looks like it's about one link short in the 42T cog and really pulls on the derailure.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

At the end of the winter I will have to change the cassette and chain after all the riding that I done so far this winter in all kind of condition.

I just see that Shimano had made a 9 speed cassette 12-36T and did the X5 derailleur will be able to handle it and use the 36T. I still run the Lasco chain ring 22/36.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

picked up the Boris X5 in December,after reading through some of these posts seems everyone has similar minor problems....made a few changes,bars,seat,pedals....but this is now the only bike i wanna ride....being my first fatty i think the $ spent is well worth the fun-factor of the bike! stay FAT ;-}


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Agree!! You can see from my sig that I have several bike all costing more than the Boris did originally. But after changing everything (I now have a BORIS with 2 sets of wheels and that costs way more than originally intended), it is also my goto bike. I ride it everywhere and in any conditions. It truly is my favorite bike. 

If I absolutely had to I really could just have the BORIS with 2 or 3 wheelsets and the Redline Conquest with 2 or 3 wheelsets and be fine. However I have a major issue in that I truly subscribe to the n+1 mentality.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

blkangel said:


> Why are you running such high pressure on single track. I am running tubes and run 11 rear and 9 front on single track. Ride is pretty forgiving and the handling very good. Running 26 or even 22 pounds, your tires cannot conform to the trail, thus you are losing grip. That is like 50+psi on a standard mountain bike on singletrack, which i would hope you would not do.


I see your point on low air pressure after doing a technical trail Yesterday. It had steep drop ins and uphill parts...besides the tire not conforming to the trail, I had no shocks.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Curious for those adding blutos. I get the headset adaptor, but what do you do about the front hub? Is there a conversion for the qr?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Two ways to think of this.
> 
> Don't remove any links. It works with your stock rings, and your new ring is either the same as one of the stock rings or in-between them, why change it?
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's helpful!


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Got a ride in before the snow storm in NY gets out of hand.
> View attachment 1044852
> 
> 
> ...


Which gravity dropper seat post do you have and did it need any modifications for install?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> Which gravity dropper seat post do you have and did it need any modifications for install?


I have a 4" 2 position classic, either up or down. I didn't like how fast the turbo would come up due to the fact that they could hit the crown jewels pretty hard.

All I needed was a 27.2mm to 30.4mm shim, then just zip tied it to the cable guide and shared 1 guide with the rear brake and one with the dropper. No modifications. I'll be going 1x so I'm going to get a right side lever and use it upside down in place of the front derailleur shifter.

This might be a little blurry, I had to zoom this photo in to show you what I mean.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> Curious for those adding blutos. I get the headset adaptor, but what do you do about the front hub? Is there a conversion for the qr?


New hub would be be needed. Bluto requires a 15x150. The stock hub is a 9x135.

I'd suggest finding a used 15x150 hub. Origin 8 makes one. Go on the Facebook group fatbike trader, and post a want to buy add, you should be able to find one for a decent price. I'm tempted to buy the lefty on there with the adapter clamps and hub for $350.

Too bad this isn't a 170 rear end with a 9mm axle, it's a great deal for someone converting that has a 15x150 and a 190 rear.

http://www.jensonusa.com/!4j-pzE-Mt...b2K6cGU9pxgiLAbGPrnaWlU0GlGpnUPflqBoCBabw_wcB

Curious, anyone have success with the Grey rubber rim strips removed and ultralight q tubes? Seems like it would drop some much needed weight for this summer.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

wreckster said:


> Curious for those adding blutos. I get the headset adaptor, but what do you do about the front hub? Is there a conversion for the qr?


Seconded, no way to modify the stock hub. Have to get a new 150mm thru-axle one.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> I have a 4" 2 position classic, either up or down. I didn't like how fast the turbo would come up due to the fact that they could hit the crown jewels pretty hard.
> 
> All I needed was a 27.2mm to 30.4mm shim, then just zip tied it to the cable guide and shared 1 guide with the rear brake and one with the dropper. No modifications. I'll be going 1x so I'm going to get a right side lever and use it upside down in place of the front derailleur shifter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm having trouble pulling the trigger, because of the 1/3 the price of bike cost ordeal, but this will be my next upgrade.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm having trouble pulling the trigger, because of the 1/3 the price of bike cost ordeal, but this will be my next upgrade.


I use it for multiple bikes, so the cost is irrelevant to me.


----------



## tjdphoto (Aug 4, 2013)

Just picked up a Boris x7 in matte black. Didn't have any damage to the bike during shipping thankfully. I can't however get the rear derailleur to shift into the largest cog. The limit screw is tapped almost all the way out. I have read this whole thread and I know one guy had to put spacers in. I'm not sure if I'm to that point yet. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

looking forward to a mid 50's ride tomorrow....need to put some time in on my new hope wheels...:arf:


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

tjdphoto said:


> Just picked up a Boris x7 in matte black. Didn't have any damage to the bike during shipping thankfully. I can't however get the rear derailleur to shift into the largest cog. The limit screw is tapped almost all the way out. I have read this whole thread and I know one guy had to put spacers in. I'm not sure if I'm to that point yet. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm that guy. First, try replacing the hanger with the spare that came with your bike.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Also, check for any paint buildup on the frame, mine had a tad. 

I don't know what happened when someone purchased a hanger aligner. Wonder if that corrected everything.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

wreckster said:


> Also, check for any paint buildup on the frame, mine had a tad.
> 
> I don't know what happened when someone purchased a hanger aligner. Wonder if that corrected everything.


I'm that guy too. The hanger alignment tool was effective. It did help getting the chain onto that largest cog, but ultimately the spacer at the back of the cassette was the final touch. The derailleur unit is still maxed out, but it's functional. Keep in mind I was using a brand new hanger as well to start off with.

Again, the guys at BIkes Direct aren't acknowledging this recent alignment issue very well. You'll be on your own to resolve it.


----------



## tjdphoto (Aug 4, 2013)

Cool thanks for the responses. I'll update the thread when I get it all working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

wreckster said:


> Also, check for any paint buildup on the frame, mine had a tad.
> 
> I don't know what happened when someone purchased a hanger aligner. Wonder if that corrected everything.


Mine was out by, oh... 3/8 inch at the hanger. I bought a tool, corrected my own, never looked back.

What I was getting was "auto shifting". Top and bottom were fine, second cogs in were fine (from top or bottom). After that, you step on it hard and there was a possibility it would shift on its own. Once aligned, zero issues, and I mean ZERO. I was good top to bottom before alignment, so... there was a little bit of adjustment needed after it was all square with itself, but no big deal.


----------



## sonofglen (Feb 21, 2016)

*Newbie Boris X7*

Hi. New to the forums......just bought a Boris X7 from BD. Burnt Orange, 17". Thank you to you all who have posted here. I read every post on all 120 pages. Best reviews ever and helped me to decide this was the bike I wanted. Will post a pic when received and assembled.

How quickly from order did you receive yours? Ordered Sunday morning. Website says 5-7 days.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome. You will enjoy the bike for sure. BD generally ships next day and it only takes a couple of days to receive but depends on where you live.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

sonofglen said:


> Hi. New to the forums......just bought a Boris X7 from BD. Burnt Orange, 17". Thank you to you all who have posted here. I read every post on all 120 pages. Best reviews ever and helped me to decide this was the bike I wanted. Will post a pic when received and assembled.
> 
> How quickly from order did you receive yours? Ordered Sunday morning. Website says 5-7 days.


Congratulations! You will love the Boris -- I love mine. I have the X9 Bluto.

If you find yourself looking for new tires, check out the On-One Floaters! They are 4", are relatively inexpensive and hook up great in both snow and dirt. It made a word of difference over the V8's that came with my Boris.


----------



## sonofglen (Feb 21, 2016)

blkangel said:


> Welcome. You will enjoy the bike for sure. BD generally ships next day and it only takes a couple of days to receive but depends on where you live.


Thanks for the reply. I'm in Phoenix, so I'm hoping for sometime next week. I should receive my tracking # tomorrow.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

sonofglen said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm in Phoenix, so I'm hoping for sometime next week. I should receive my tracking # tomorrow.


I got mine 6 days after ordering. Your gonna like it alot!


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

I got the same 17" X7 in Burnt Orange. Love everything about this bike. I got mine in under a week to Virginia. Now I live in Democratic Republic of Congo in Africa. The bike does awesome here as its all sand. Just had it out yesterday and still can't get the grin off my face.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Here's a tip, those who are just buying a boris, remove these when they come. They weigh close to a pound for the pair. They are the inner rubber rim strips!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> Here's a tip, those who are just buying a boris, remove these when they come. They weigh close to a pound for the pair. They are the inner rubber rim strips!


100% agree, but a warning on this, the PVC rims under this have sharp edges. After you take out these rubber strips, cut down the colored rim strips a little so they sit in the valley a bit smoother, then used some electrical or gorilla tape to hold them down and smooth out the edge. I only say this because I unfortunately had to walk out of the woods and call my wife on Christmas eve because the colored rim strips actually sliced open the back side of the tubes.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> 100% agree, but a warning on this, the PVC rims under this have sharp edges. After you take out these rubber strips, cut down the colored rim strips a little so they sit in the valley a bit smoother, then used some electrical or gorilla tape to hold them down and smooth out the edge. I only say this because I unfortunately had to walk out of the woods and call my wife on Christmas eve because the colored rim strips actually sliced open the back side of the tubes.


Ok, I'll take the tire off tommorow and do that! Thanks for the warning. Mine didn't seam sharp though, but I'll do it anyway.

I have q tubes also, but I would rather have durability and I don't know how they would be with the pvc strips.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea I ran the stock Nylon strips by themselves as well with no issues. I have since moved to Surly strips because I changed colors.


----------



## Allamuchy Joe (Oct 18, 2005)

I am still loving my Boris. Since I received my Boris X9 Bluto at the beginning of last winter, I have made the following changes:

1) Mulefut Tubeless rims -- I now can run some really low pressures without worrying about pinch flats
2) On-One Floater tires -- love 'em!
3) Shimano SLX brakes -- I took these off my Trance and it is a nice upgrade.

My only "issue" is that I would have liked to use my old Specialized Command Post 2 dropper, but it is a 30.9mm -- this bike has only a 30.4mm. Close, but no fit -- trust me, I tried. Oh well, can't win them all. LOL

That's it for now. I love riding the Boris. 
Funny story -- my wife used to think I was nuts wanting to ride the fat bike a lot. But, then my wife saw how much fun I was having riding the Boris, she switched 180 degrees and she wanted one. She is now the proud owner of a Motobecane Sturgis Bullet and is loving that bike! She can't believe how much fun these types of bikes are to ride.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Allamuchy Joe said:


> I am still loving my Boris. Since I received my Boris X9 Bluto at the beginning of last winter, I have made the following changes:
> 
> 1) Mulefut Tubeless rims -- I now can run some really low pressures without worrying about pinch flats
> 2) On-One Floater tires -- love 'em!
> ...


That's why I went with a gravity dropper, I just used a shim. Gravity droppers are nearly bulletproof, and 100% serviceable.

I wish bd would offer a carbon fatty, I would definitely be interested in it after holding a specialized fatboy carbon comp, came in around 28lbs.

Somthing like this would be awesome!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

BD has the titanium ones. Probably price and weight comparable to any carbon one they'd put out. I don't remember seeing that many BD carbon frame bikes in general. A couple road bikes and forks, but no mountain bikes. Maybe they just don't want to risk carbon with the QC level they do.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

watts888 said:


> 100% agree, but a warning on this, the PVC rims under this have sharp edges. After you take out these rubber strips, cut down the colored rim strips a little so they sit in the valley a bit smoother, then used some electrical or gorilla tape to hold them down and smooth out the edge. I only say this because I unfortunately had to walk out of the woods and call my wife on Christmas eve because the colored rim strips actually sliced open the back side of the tubes.


I too agree with this, as I had to deburr all my holes, but the newer rims I've seen have had much smoother holes. But it's worth checking out ahead of time to avoid that long walk...


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

just wonder if 1 pound is really worth it....i will leave mine in,and just cut down on the beer and pizza the night before a ride ;-} love the Boris


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> I too agree with this, as I had to deburr all my holes, but the newer rims I've seen have had much smoother holes. But it's worth checking out ahead of time to avoid that long walk...


Checked just now, no burs and the end of the pvc rim strip are smooth!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Any reduction in rotational weight is worth removing especially when they serve no purpose. I will also agree that the OEM strips were smooth and I had no issue running just them. Also I had no burs on my rims.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

McBoris said:


> just wonder if 1 pound is really worth it....i will leave mine in,and just cut down on the beer and pizza the night before a ride ;-} love the Boris


Any chance to remove rotating weight is worth it. There is a reason people like those $$$ carbon rims, and it's all about weight. Frame weight and non-rotation weight, fudge it. rotating weight, decrease it where possible.

I wonder if my strips were different. BD didn't ship the second set of red rimstrip with my wheels, so I emailed them and BD sent them out. Can't help but wonder if the red strips I got were a different width or PVC thickness than the OEM strips.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Any chance to remove rotating weight is worth it. There is a reason people like those $$$ carbon rims, and it's all about weight. Frame weight and non-rotation weight, fudge it. rotating weight, decrease it where possible.
> 
> I wonder if my strips were different. BD didn't ship the second set of red rimstrip with my wheels, so I emailed them and BD sent them out. Can't help but wonder if the red strips I got were a different width or PVC thickness than the OEM strips.


And the further away from the hub the more affect rotational weight has on your acceleration and climbing. So tire, tube, rim the stuff on the outer edge of the rim get a light as possible. Overall speed no, wheel weight does not really matter once the wheel is up to speed and ylou are riding on level ground from what I read.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

anyone else crack their seat tube?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> anyone else crack their seat tube?
> View attachment 1052409
> View attachment 1052410


Wow, we're you using a shim? How far was your seatpost out? It looks like you didn't leave enough of the seatpost in the tube to me.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Bummer. I've often wondered if a flexy seat post (say, carbon) could make the seat tube flex more than it wants to... and we know how much aluminum likes to flex. What kind of seat post are you using?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Wow, we're you using a shim? How far was your seatpost out? It looks like you didn't leave enough of the seatpost in the tube to me.


Had to replace the stock 350mm seatposts to 400mm Thudbuster seat posts on my X9s in order to make sure that I had enough in the tube to prevent cracking the tube. I opted for a 15" Boris x9 for a shorter cockpit and more stand over.


----------



## sonofglen (Feb 21, 2016)

*Finally Here!!!*

Received my X7 Thursday night. Put it together, but haven't had time to make adjustments and do a test ride. Soon. Very soon....


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

that bike will put a big smile on your face once you get it tweaked-in...........;-}


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

The cable casing or sheath near the rear derailleur was the wrong length on my Boris; not enough tension to pull the der into the largest cog.



tjdphoto said:


> Just picked up a Boris x7 in matte black. Didn't have any damage to the bike during shipping thankfully. I can't however get the rear derailleur to shift into the largest cog. The limit screw is tapped almost all the way out. I have read this whole thread and I know one guy had to put spacers in. I'm not sure if I'm to that point yet. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjdphoto (Aug 4, 2013)

Banjoguy said:


> The cable casing or sheath near the rear derailleur was the wrong length on my Boris; not enough tension to pull the der into the largest cog.


Really? How can I tell if that's what I am seeing on mine? What length should it be?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

tjdphoto said:


> Really? How can I tell if that's what I am seeing on mine? What length should it be?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My LBS mechanic found this problem. The sheath measures 7 1/8 in., IDK in millimeters. BD pays your mechanic to fix it.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, we finally have another pair of fat bikes in the Copper Basin. A couple that are good friends of ours just got a new Boris for her and a Dolomite for him. He's a tight wad :=). Anyway, they are enjoying their fattys . The reason they.got them is because my wife and I are always jabbering on about.how.much fun they are.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

It feels good having some other fat bikes in Glennallen.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

So far after a few upgrades (tires, seatpost, tubes, removed rubber rim strips) it sits at 34.1lbs. I figured for $170 I could get a Chinese carbon fork, cane creek lower headset, and a fsa compression plug. If I do my math right, that would be around 30-31lbs in the end, and I can easily live with that. Does this sound right? A 3-4lb drop with a carbon fork? 

I also will be doing a 1x9 conversion, so the 30lb goal might be achieved


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> So far after a few upgrades (tires, seatpost, tubes, removed rubber rim strips) it sits at 34.1lbs. I figured for $170 I could get a Chinese carbon fork, cane creek lower headset, and a fsa compression plug. If I do my math right, that would be around 30-31lbs in the end, and I can easily live with that. Does this sound right? A 3-4lb drop with a carbon fork?
> 
> I also will be doing a 1x9 conversion, so the 30lb goal might be achieved


It will be more like 2 to 2.5 lbs. I've done 2 Boris x9 conversions with carbon forks and it was in that range. I was in the 29lb. range and then started adding things like swept handle bars, grips, and a Thudbuster, so I'm back pushing 31 lbs. but so much happier.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> So far after a few upgrades (tires, seatpost, tubes, removed rubber rim strips) it sits at 34.1lbs. I figured for $170 I could get a Chinese carbon fork, cane creek lower headset, and a fsa compression plug. If I do my math right, that would be around 30-31lbs in the end, and I can easily live with that. Does this sound right? A 3-4lb drop with a carbon fork?
> 
> I also will be doing a 1x9 conversion, so the 30lb goal might be achieved


Nice! We are thinking of doing some fatbikes with Carbon forks. Target Weights will be around 26 to 30 lbs


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

joebikesdirect said:


> Nice! We are thinking of doing some fatbikes with Carbon forks. Target Weights will be around 26 to 30 lbs


Awesome!


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Very cool. I would imagine this would upgrade the front wheel to 150mm?


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

wreckster said:


> Very cool. I would imagine this would upgrade the front wheel to 150mm?


If you are talking about upcoming carbon fork Fatbikes - yes. Most if not all would have 150mm front hub spacing.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Yesterday I let my X5 at my LBS in Montreal to repair my back hub (the wheel moving a lot) and it was just full of dirt,sand,salt,etc. After lots of grease it is fine. I done more than 8000 km with my X5 since mars 2015 and close to 3300 this winter in the street of Mtl. It is a very good fat bike for what I do with it was fun this winter to past by all the cars stock in the snow...
I had lots of part ready to install went the original one will not work anymore (race face ride crankset, Shimano XT hydraulic disc brake, etc).
In february I try for few day the Kenda juggernaut sport 4.0 and it will be a fast tire for the other 3 seasons, since we received more snow,ice rain I put back the Vee snowshoes/Bulldozer.
Today it was lots of work to ride in 4-6 inch of snow in the street after some car and truck had past in the snow but it was fun.e


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Did anyone who ended up adding a Bluto find any reasonable 150/170 wheelsets? I've been looking into some of the Alex Blizzerk 80s with formula front and novatec rear from The Bikesmiths but I can't really seem to find much on them.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Question for everyone about my X7. I want to upgrade rims and was wondering if anyone had done this. I don't have a LBS around and don't have the equipment to true up a wheel so I am kinda looking for a ready to run setup. I would love to go with a blue rim and see tons of options available. I don't have the money for those nice Nextie rims though. I am not opposed to getting new hubs ans spokes if I have to. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

op71 said:


> Question for everyone about my X7. I want to upgrade rims and was wondering if anyone had done this. I don't have a LBS around and don't have the equipment to true up a wheel so I am kinda looking for a ready to run setup. I would love to go with a blue rim and see tons of options available. I don't have the money for those nice Nextie rims though. I am not opposed to getting new hubs ans spokes if I have to. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


Sure lots of people have upgraded their rs or wheels on the Boris. I am confused by your post however. You want new rims, that I got. You want a pre-built set because you don't have a lbs or the ability to build your own wheels. But then you say that you are not opposed changing spokes and hubs if you have to which sounds like you just want to change the rim only.

You want a blue rim? Not sure I have seen a lot of options for that. And generally from what I have seen there are not a lot of pre-built wheels available. I am running a set of Surly Marge Lites laced to Hope Fatsno hubs.

I know Amazon has a few options out there. Maybe just search online for fat bike wheelset. You need 135mm front and 170mm rear hub spacing.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

blkangle, thanks for your assistance. I am really just feeling out what's possible. Sorry my post didn't make any sense, my wife tells me I never make sense either. I live in Africa right now and don't have a lbs around. I am really just being lazy and want to unwrap them and install them. But if I need to buy a spoke wrench and get hubs and spokes and all the little bits then I will. Have never done it but not afraid to jump in. The online search continues, maybe I need to get in touch with a bike shop that can put them together for me. Again I am just being lazy here. I didn't have enough air pressure this past weekend and came down hard on a rock, pinch flatted the tube and bent the rim. I bent it back with some pliers and installed a spare tube, it's rideable but has a wobble to it. Then the wife gave the green light to look at new a new rim set so I got a little excited.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

op71 said:


> blkangle, thanks for your assistance. I am really just feeling out what's possible. Sorry my post didn't make any sense, my wife tells me I never make sense either. I live in Africa right now and don't have a lbs around. I am really just being lazy and want to unwrap them and install them. But if I need to buy a spoke wrench and get hubs and spokes and all the little bits then I will. Have never done it but not afraid to jump in. The online search continues, maybe I need to get in touch with a bike shop that can put them together for me. Again I am just being lazy here. I didn't have enough air pressure this past weekend and came down hard on a rock, pinch flatted the tube and bent the rim. I bent it back with some pliers and installed a spare tube, it's rideable but has a wobble to it. Then the wife gave the green light to look at new a new rim set so I got a little excited.


Anything is possible and there are a lot of options, just depends on what you want to spend and what width you want to go with. With 170mm rear and running 4.0 tires you really are limited to 80mm rims (your current width) or 65mm which is a little narrower.

I would just search for fatbike wheelsets and see what you find. Bikes Direct does sell a replacement wheelset with tires for 250. That is an option.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Or get the $150 gravity "knockout" wheelset from bikeisland that has 50mm rims. Same 135mm/170mm spacing. Comes with heavy 3" tires. Not great, but would be OK for road riding when you don't want to destroy the good tires.

They come white, so unlace them and do a blue powder coat.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sure I've seen a post or two in this thread but honestly I dont want to dig through thousands of posts and would like an update anyway.....Who's running 29 or 27+ wheels as a trail alternative to the fat wheels? 

Interested in the ride characteristics on this particular frame when running a plus wheelset.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I run 29+ wheels/tires on mine. I spent some time with a geometry calculator and - surprisingly - the geometry ends up being real close to a Surly Krampus. You might argue that's good or that's not good, but it does mean you're still in the realm of over-the-counter bikes when it comes to ride and handling etc.

I personally love the way my bike handles with the 29+ combo. But keep in mind I'm north of 6'3" and ride an XL. If you want a lower bottom bracket height, I would look at either 27.5+ or normal 29" wheels... they would maintain stock geometry.

I also have a set of the 26x4 Fat-b-Nimble tires on 60mm wide rims for summer use. Those tires are about 28-1/2" tall (and only 3.5" wide) so they would be an option as well if you're looking to run something lighter and keep the bottom bracket height down. They weight about the same as my 29+ wheelset.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Last weekend I ride lots of km with my Boris X5 and in the sunday ride the chain start to skip went I was using the front 36T. Today I went to my LBS to ask him to chance the chain and it was at 150% used. He told me that the chain ring was finish and after a try with the new chain (skip more) I brink him bake the >Boris to put the Race face ride crankset that I bought this winter. At the same time I will install a new cassette.
My X5 as now 8809 km in very close to one year.

Later this spring I will install one set of Shimano XT M785 hydraulic disc brake set with new rotor 180mm/160mm.
What adaptor I need for those brake-rotor?


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> I run 29+ wheels/tires on mine. I spent some time with a geometry calculator and - surprisingly - the geometry ends up being real close to a Surly Krampus. You might argue that's good or that's not good, but it does mean you're still in the realm of over-the-counter bikes when it comes to ride and handling etc.
> 
> I personally love the way my bike handles with the 29+ combo. But keep in mind I'm north of 6'3" and ride an XL. If you want a lower bottom bracket height, I would look at either 27.5+ or normal 29" wheels... they would maintain stock geometry.
> 
> I also have a set of the 26x4 Fat-b-Nimble tires on 60mm wide rims for summer use. Those tires are about 28-1/2" tall (and only 3.5" wide) so they would be an option as well if you're looking to run something lighter and keep the bottom bracket height down. They weight about the same as my 29+ wheelset.


Where did you get the 29+ wheel set?


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

My X5 is back from my LBS with a new cranset on (Race face ride 22/36t), new cassette 11/34t, a new chain and new pedals. Yesterday we were riding on a small road at a golf court and we came to a flood section. I ride the X5 in more than a foot of water and it was fun...


----------



## tjdphoto (Aug 4, 2013)

An update on my X7 shifting into largest ring:

Got it back from the LBS and the tech had a really hard time getting it to shift into it. When I tested it at the shop it still failed to shift properly. I let him know about adding a spacer behind the cassette and he thought that was a good idea. He found the smallest spacer available and put it on while I was at the shop. There isn't a lot of room for a spacer and leave enough thread to tighten the cassette back down. He tuned the derailleur and it now shifts into the ring. It's not completely smooth the whole time but it works. 

His thoughts are the frame is spaced for a 9 speed cassette instead of a 10. This makes it difficult for it to have enough room to shift into that last gear. Thankfully the tiny spacer was enough. 

I updated Larry at BD and he's refunding the money for the derailleur adjustment. Hopefully this helps any of you that are having shifting issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

The spacer behind the cassette was the only solution I found as well, no thanks to the bikes direct guys though. They still refused to recognize the alignment issue. 

All has been well since. Good to hear you resolved the shifting issue.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting. so you guys are putting a spacer behind the largest cog of the cassette? mine isn't shifting perfectly but it was my first stab at doing a full install and tune myself. I'm still playing around with it


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

There are several, if not multiple areas that could result in poor shifting, especially if you're speaking of smoothly reaching the largest cog in the cogset. But those factors asside, the slight spacer or 'washer' placed behind the cogset was the only remedy I could obtain. Even after exhausting all other possibilities - including personal brand-new hanger replacement, derailleur upgrade, and hanger realignment with a Park Tool hanger adjustment wrench. And yes, the outer limit screw is still near or at maximum outboard position.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting. how big a spacer are we talking? any pictures?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Banjoguy said:


> Where did you get the 29+ wheel set?


I made them. Velocity Dually rims, cheap Origin8 hubs (because they work, they use cartridge bearings, and they are on the other 2 wheelsets for the bike - minimizes re-tuning when swapping wheels).


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

hankscorpio said:


> interesting. how big a spacer are we talking? any pictures?


A 1.25 mm spacer was the largest I could fit behind the entire cassette body. I grabbed a whole set of spacers, and simply used the largest one I could and still have enough bite on the lock ring.

Then make all the necessary readjustments for the derailleur, and your back in business. Assuming you'r hanger is in, or near perfect alignment of course.

This is the same set I purchased:
MTB Tools Mountain Bike Road Bicycle Custom Cassette Spacer Set | eBay

Best of luck.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Luckily I've never had issues with shifting on my Boris X7. I've replaced the X7 RD with a GX RD and still have no issues (wanted a clutch and a lock-out, thus the new RD). However, I did not like the stock cables and housings so I replaced those a while back.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Curious if this is on the new or older boris. My older boris, with the 31.6 seatpost and standard dropouts (2nd gen boris?) hasn't had any problem with the derailure getting to the top or bottom gears, both with the stock X9 or shimano slx derailure with an origin8 rear hub. Maybe it's the hub spacing issue with a washer located in the wrong spot?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

watts888 said:


> Curious if this is on the new or older boris. My older boris, with the 31.6 seatpost and standard dropouts (2nd gen boris?) hasn't had any problem with the derailleur getting to the top or bottom gears, both with the stock X9 or shimano slx derailleur with an origin8 rear hub. Maybe it's the hub spacing issue with a washer located in the wrong spot?


Mine is the same generation as yours. Might explain the lack of problems. I'd be curious to see if a different hub would fix the problem. What hub is being used on these problem bikes... same as the old ball bearing hub?


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

yeah. Same ole cone and bearing hubs. Both of mine have loosened up a bit. I'd say about 50-60 miles on the bike. I still need to find the time to readjust, not the end of the world.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Son of a B, I want a new bike. Looks like they knocked $200 off the borix x9 with bluto.
Save up to 60% off new Rockshox Bluto Fork Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM

I won't because I like my boris, but I really want that bluto and red frame.


----------



## Dragonclaw88 (Mar 29, 2016)

well new guy here...ordered my white X5 on monday around lunch...and since i live in Texas its getting delivered on tuesday...thats crazy fast...now im sitting at home waiting for UPS to deliver it...i cant wait...super excited


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

First thing to do, upgrade everything !!!

nevermind. it's good. Upgrade-itis will come eventually, but for now, it's good.

Instead of sitting around stalking the UPS delivery guy, I would spend this time watching youtube videos on setting up derailleurs, aligning brake calipers, and how to pre-load the headset. Those are probably the 3 biggest items you'll need to get rolling, and learning how to do it correctly will make the boris ride the way it should. In time, how to re-grease and adjust axle bearing pre-load.

If you haven't bought one, get a multi-tool. Personal preference for Crankbros 19 or 21 tool, but any decent quality one will be nice to have during a ride.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

you will love it,had my x5 since December,upgraded bars & stem...tires(a must if you ride dirt trails),switched out seat,hmmmm what else? suggest some better brake pads as well...mine stop on a dime now .....only bike i wanna ride nowadayz....have fun ;-}


----------



## Dragonclaw88 (Mar 29, 2016)

*oh ive seen em all*



watts888 said:


> First thing to do, upgrade everything !!!
> 
> nevermind. it's good. Upgrade-itis will come eventually, but for now, it's good.
> 
> ...


oh ive been watching every fat bike video...ive read almost every post in the boris report and most in the gravity monster section....was trying to research as much as i could...getting ideas and everyones thoughts on both bikes
ups has come and gone...got the X5 unboxed put together...adjusted pretty well...might just need a little tweaking...shifts great ..stops great...now if my legs could keep up with my brain...
i have a very nice all carbon fiber road bike i built...but i was really wanting a great fat bike...so glad i got one


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

McBoris said:


> you will love it,had my x5 since December,upgraded bars & stem...tires(a must if you ride dirt trails),switched out seat,hmmmm what else? suggest some better brake pads as well...mine stop on a dime now .....only bike i wanna ride nowadayz....have fun ;-}


I have several bikes as you can see from my signature and I will second that, the Boris is by far my favorite bike to ride. Although I have replaced EVERYTHING.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

For me, upgradeitis is a matter of form following function. My butt hurt. Adjusted the stock seat till the cows almost came home, then got something a bit more to my liking. Bars were uncomfy, so got some Jones. Brakes - BB5 were stopping but the BB7 are stopping better, and easier to adjust (and adjustment is the reason I upgraded). And, well, the stock pedals just wore out. Bearings went to crud, so I replaced 'em on my dime.

Bike is GREAT (X7) with the mods being more personal comfort and ease of adjustment, than upgradeitis


----------



## Dragonclaw88 (Mar 29, 2016)

CharlieBlues said:


> For me, upgradeitis is a matter of form following function. My butt hurt. Adjusted the stock seat till the cows almost came home, then got something a bit more to my liking. Bars were uncomfy, so got some Jones. Brakes - BB5 were stopping but the BB7 are stopping better, and easier to adjust (and adjustment is the reason I upgraded). And, well, the stock pedals just wore out. Bearings went to crud, so I replaced 'em on my dime.
> 
> Bike is GREAT (X7) with the mods being more personal comfort and ease of adjustment, than upgradeitis


i do have to agree ...their pedals are not up to par..for sure


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Pedals wore out on me last week, but I have had this bike since December and have beat the daylights out of the pedals. They started to have some play and are ticking so I ordered a set of vp vice pedals.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the only things the stock pedals were good for was big boot winter riding, just because the pedals were big with bit clunky blocks that amazingly enough would line up with the big clunky blocks on winter work boots.

Rest of the year, pinned platforms are awesome. Just don't wreck. They bite back.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

yep yep...forgot about the pedals being switched out because it was immediate...had some decent sealed bearing platforms laying around...got some new Rock Brothers a week or so later that match the color scheme i have going on.....with all the switching out and upgrades,the bike still was an incredible deal IMO.....still got less than $750 in the bike,and now its perfect for what i wanna do with it


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Who's using a Chinese carbon fork with there boris? Any problems with them, I know I would need a cane creek lower and a compression plug.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Who's using a Chinese carbon fork with there boris? Any problems with them, I know I would need a cane creek lower and a compression plug.


I have installed 2 Chinese carbon forks on my 2 Boris X9s. No flaws, no problems. I have not crashed either one. The only problem was to get the right screws and spacers because of the brake mounting. One is on the first generation Boris and the other was 2015 Boris. Forks came off of ebay. Delivered in less than 10 days and flawless. Definitely changed the bike for the better.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> I have installed 2 Chinese carbon forks on my 2 Boris X9s. No flaws, no problems. I have not crashed either one. The only problem was to get the right screws and spacers because of the brake mounting. One is on the first generation Boris and the other was 2015 Boris. Forks came off of ebay. Delivered in less than 10 days and flawless. Definitely changed the bike for the better.


I'm only worried because I've been known to take a few rather large jumps and drops on my boris, I'm wondering if the carbon fork would not snap.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

traditiionalist said:


> I'm only worried because I've been known to take a few rather large jumps and drops on my boris, I'm wondering if the carbon fork would not snap.


I've done the conversion too and it's been wonderful. I have to say that I have more confidence in the Chinese carbon fork than I do the Chinese iron pipe stock fork. No, I have no data to support that contention... just a hunch I have. But I'm old and cranky and I'd bet a beer I'm right. ;-)


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> I'm only worried because I've been known to take a few rather large jumps and drops on my boris, I'm wondering if the carbon fork would not snap.


Wouldn't even want to speculate on that. The forks seem pretty beefy (as in oversized, but still light), but drops are not something I partake in.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

Bumpyride said:


> Wouldn't even want to speculate on that. The forks seem pretty beefy (as in oversized, but still light), but drops are not something I partake in.


Yeah... thinking about it some more, if drops are a concern, why not just stick a Bluto on it? The last rigid fork I used when doing big drops (~4') was mounted to a 1970 StingRay and I weighed like 70 pounds. I haven't done drops that big since. No lie.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> Yeah... thinking about it some more, if drops are a concern, why not just stick a Bluto on it? The last rigid fork I used when doing big drops (~4') was mounted to a 1970 StingRay and I weighed like 70 pounds. I haven't done drops that big since. No lie.


A bluto is another option if I can find one used for a decent price, or a lefty fork.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Bumpyride said:


> I have installed 2 Chinese carbon forks on my 2 Boris X9s. No flaws, no problems. I have not crashed either one. The only problem was to get the right screws and spacers because of the brake mounting. One is on the first generation Boris and the other was 2015 Boris. Forks came off of ebay. Delivered in less than 10 days and flawless. Definitely changed the bike for the better.


Question, does the cane creek lower cup install smoothly, or is there some customization needed on the Boris head tube? I've occasionally read that there's a lip on the inside that either needs filed down, or the new lower cup needs to be cut down in order to completely fit.

Any advise is appreciated, as I've been considering this change/upgrade as well before next winter season. Thanks.

If anyone has pics of the proper caliper mounting achieved on the newer (2015) Boris versions to this carbon fork - I'm sure you'd be our hero.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> Question, does the cane creek lower cup install smoothly, or is there some customization needed on the Boris head tube? I've occasionally read that there's a lip on the inside that either needs filed down, or the new lower cup needs to be cut down in order to completely fit.
> 
> Any advise is appreciated, as I've been considering this change/upgrade as well before next winter season. Thanks.
> 
> If anyone has pics of the proper caliper mounting achieved on the newer (2015) Boris versions to this carbon fork - I'm sure you'd be our hero.


Adding onto this, can someone explain the process of mounting the fork? I have done bmx forks, but nothing else. How do you measure and cut a carbon fork?

I'm assuming I could press in the new lower with a vice wrapped in a cloth. What about the crown race?


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

I've done crown races and headset cups before at home, using home-made tools and etc, but it's always best to enlist your LBS.

However the crown race could be hammered down using a PVC tube that just wide enough, yet small enough to only apply force to the race itself. I've used this method in the past, but lately jobs like these just give me reasons to finally bug my trusty local shop.


They get lonely otherwise.


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Framed my Boris*

I wanted to dress up the Boris a little and I had a bent rim thanks to an ill placed rock on the trail. I do not have a LBS around and I have never laced up a wheel before so I enlisted the help of Nik over at Framed. Seeing as they had the blue rims set I liked and that was the same size as the stock Boris and they could build them up for me for a nominal fee. It only took them a couple days to get them together for me and then I had to wait almost two weeks for the shipping to Africa. But they showed up and looked great, I ordered a set of Kenda Juggernaut 4.5 sports to top it all off with. Got it all set up this past weekend and am really loving the look and the new found traction. In fact first ride was in a downpour with nothing but standing water and mud to put this new tire package to the test. Worked wonderfully. Thanks to Nik and the crew for working with me on this.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

That looks awesome! I wanted that color frame, they were sold out at the time I ordered so I had to settle for matte black.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I put a set of Juggernaut Pro 4.0 on my X7 and talk about a difference. I don't know what my V8's weighed or the Jugs, 'cause I have no gram scale. I can, however, keep up with friends 27.5 XC Giant Trance. If I didn't have front DR issues, I would have passed him more times than I did. The rolling resistance compared to the V8's is crazy. Some parts of the single tracks I ride are scary fast now, I can hit hills that stymied me before, and no washouts around corners. $112 to drop, at least, 1400 grams. Beat that.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

I think you're looking at ~1380g for the Vee8s (which suck) and ~770g for the Jugs (which don't suck). That's about 1220g saved in tire weight... almost 3 pounds. A lot. Front derailleur issues should not be issues... easy to tune once you figure out what it is the front derailleur is trying to do.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

What's a 'front derailleur'?


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Mudquest said:


> What's a 'front derailleur'?


It has crossed my mind to go 1x10.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

mtmiller said:


> I think you're looking at ~1380g for the Vee8s (which suck) and ~770g for the Jugs (which don't suck). That's about 1220g saved in tire weight... almost 3 pounds. A lot. Front derailleur issues should not be issues... easy to tune once you figure out what it is the front derailleur is trying to do.


1380g is for 120tpi Vee8's. My Boris came with the 72tpi which is listed at 1550g (still sucks,Lol.)


----------



## sonofglen (Feb 21, 2016)

Help Boris X9 peeps........I'm loving my Boris and I want to install a rear rack. I'm thinking Axiom or Topeak. What are you using? I'd appreciate suggestions for my Boris X9 and pictures if possible. I'd like to see how pannier bags hang on what you suggest. Thanks!


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

thats a sweet looking ride man! the 4.5's are good with no rubbing issues though? i have a X5 and thought from what i read the back end could only take a 4.0 with the stock 80mm rim....


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

So I waited till somebody else tried it first. Here is the link to his post
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/boris-tire-upgrade-992632.html
They do fit but its tight. I am having a little rub, but only where the tire didn't bead 100%. Its pumped up to 25psi right now with a heavy dose of soapy water. I am going to let it sit like this till Saturday. When I took the air out after it beaded up the bead came back off (too much soap) so waiting for all that to settle down. Worse case I will have to trim the outer knobs a little.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

So, what upgrades has everyone done?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

traditiionalist said:


> So, what upgrades has everyone done?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


That's an awful open question..... As little as nothing to everything but the frame. I'm closer to the later than the former....

I'm still rocking the original wheels, front derailleur, shifter and most of the rear cassette.
I'm one of the few that broke a frame so I'm on v.2 frame, went with a different fork to allow more upright position, which led to different hub. Handle bars and stem replaced, saddle, seatpost as well as rear hub as it wasn't rebuildable and was making a noise I didn't like. Went to a deeper rear cog and upgraded rear derailleur as mine had the dreaded lock issue. Despite all of that I'm still glad I got it. Only recently have I gotten a second bike but it's more for training and won't be replacing the fatty. 
(Now for my knee to figure out what's up so I can either ride or get further workup)


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

So update time...took the Juggs off as I cannot get them to bead up with less than 20psi and then they are so ballooned out they will not fit the rear of the bike. Guess the 4.5 was a bad choice for me. Put the original Vee's back on and rode 16 miles this weekend. They work great for the riding here which is all pavement or sand. Juggs are being returned, might consider doing the 4.0 Juggs in the future. Also looking at FBN or Floaters. But for now the Vee's are doing me just fine.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I run floaters and absolutely love them in summer and snow.


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

X5, X7 or X9 for a starter builder bike?
I'm definitely wanting a starter fatty and after checking out the "1 size fits all" Mongeeses I've decided that they're not going to accommodate my 265lb 6'6" self. So now I find my self really interested in a 21" Boris. Pretty much they're fairly identical with the few differences regarding color options, brakes, gears and sprockets.

So... thinking this through, I do have a beat up 1995, 19.5", Giant Sedona SE with some really nice Shimano goodies on it that I think could be used to upgrade an X5 to a pretty sweet 24spd. (I'm really digging that Bronze Grey color).

Thoughts?

Giant Spec Overview:
https://knowyourbike.com/giant/sedona-se


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Tavic said:


> X5, X7 or X9 for a starter builder bike?
> I'm definitely wanting a starter fatty and after checking out the "1 size fits all" Mongeeses I've decided that they're not going to accommodate my 265lb 6'6" self. So now I find my self really interested in a 21" Boris. Pretty much they're fairly identical with the few differences regarding color options, brakes, gears and sprockets.
> 
> So... thinking this through, I do have a beat up 1995, 19.5", Giant Sedona SE with some really nice Shimano goodies on it that I think could be used to upgrade an X5 to a pretty sweet 24spd. (I'm really digging that Bronze Grey color).
> ...


In my opinion you should skip and go to the Boris Brut. Tubeless ready wheelset (worth $450), better tires ($200), better crank, ($?) bigger tire capacity (especially for your size), tapered fork (in case you want a Bluto. Worse brakes though.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> In my opinion you should skip and go to the Boris Brut. Tubeless ready wheelset (worth $450), better tires ($200), better crank, ($?) bigger tire capacity (especially for your size), tapered fork (in case you want a Bluto. Worse brakes though.


I'd just go with the x5 honestly, I have xo components to put on it when the x5 drivetrain wears out, I honestly don't find the newer x5 components too bad actually. I just ordered a new chainring so I'll have a 1x setup. I have changed the seatpost (gravity dropper), tires (surly nates) pedals (vp vice), chainring in the mail (small us based company) tubes (q tubes ultralight). I'm glad I made the purchase, it brought more fun to what mountain biking already was. I currently use it for all mountain riding, but I will also do freeride trails with it.

If you have a donor bike I'd say look at the components of what you don't have, cranks, brakes..etc and decide what makes since for you.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

Probably the best deal is the X9 with Bluto for $999







Save up to 60% off new Rockshox Bluto Fork Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Boris X9 SRAM


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tavic said:


> X5, X7 or X9 for a starter builder bike?


If you want a bike that'll work right out of the box, no upgrades needed (maybe tires as a personal choice), the Boris X9 with bluto is an awesome bike for the price. Don't know what you plan on riding, so it might be overkill.

If you want a solid ride that works well, will last, and gives you the ability to upgrade, the Boris X5 fits the bill. Everything on it is strong and will last under clyde duty. The brakes aren't as good as bb7, but they work. The drivetrain isn't as good, but it works. Like comparing the base level of a car against the top trim level. All the extra accessories are nice, but at the end of the day, the base model works.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

Boris x5....(indigo blue) after 4 months i have made the following upgrades....bars(wider & red),pedals(red),new seatpost on the way(red),tires(Big Adventure's were only suitable for sand or pavement,not trail-worthy),bottom bracket(full of sand and rust after 3 weeks of beach-riding)bar stem(adjustable one for a better fit),seat(the WTB just sucked IMO,felt like a comfort seat),oh yeah,the mechanical (brakes )did not stick like i wanted so i got some Alligator brake pads,stops on a dime now......one more thing,I LOVE THIS BIKE! most of the upgrades as you see were just jewelry other than the bottom bracket & tires....this was my first fatty and i was unsure how i would like it,i LOVE it!,only bike i wanna ride now...maybe in the future i well get a better/lighter fatty,but i live on the east coast so this bike was bought mainly for beach-riding....no need for high-end components for the way i ride....the only other plans would be a carbon fork when this steel rusts out.....have fun ;-}


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

hello fellow Boris riders....i LOVE my fatty, a LOT...this is my first bike since i was a kid, got it in Feb and already put about 200 miles on it. i know it's not much, for a guy who never road, this is a lot for me!

anyways, it's spring time here in AK, and i want to get a bit more speed on my commute to work. thinking about converting to a 29er for the summer time. any ideas or thoughts on this conversion? im super nervous about buying rims that won't fit, or getting something that won't accept the cassette. I got an X5 if that helps.

thanks in advance!

do you think this would work? Borealis FR80 Wheelset and Tire Combo- Shimano (10s) Driver from Fat Bike Co


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nope, not the right rear hub dimensions. You need a 135mm front and 170mm rear. Be forwarned, some people mentioned they don't like the 29er wheels on a fat frame because the wide bottom bracket makes it handle strange in the corners. Lots of pedal strikes. If you want a seperate set of commuter tires, I'd get some of the replacment boris wheels off bikesdirect (comes with the vee mission 120 tpi tires, which are OK for dirt, but barely work in snow) or a set of the gravity knockout wheels off bikeisland. $150 for 50mm wheelset like the gravity bullseye monster, but with 3" tires. Ride the 3" tires into the ground for commuting, then swap over to some origin8 captivator tires, or get a good set of trail tires and move the stock boris tires for commuting. At 25 psi, the stock tires are fine for commuting, although they do vibrate the bits.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply. I've read a lot of good things about converting to a 29er, but pedal strikes would annoy the hell out of me the first time it happened.

were these the tires you were talking about? BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

say i decided to go with the 29+ conversion, would these wheels fit? On-One Fat Not Fat Wheelset 29 Inch | On - One

also, read some about carbon forks and On One has a carbon fork for fatties...it not being a chinese mystery, would it work for the Boris x5? On-One Carbon Fatty Fork | On - One do carbon fork really make a big difference?

please, pardon my 20 questions, im hella nervous about changing anything on my bike with my little knowledge.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

My Boris x5...i've got decent Origin8 tires for the winter, but run the Vee8 BigA's right now on the pavement.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes on the knockout wheels. 

Yes on the 29er wheels, but I wouldn't go 29+. I'd limit tire width to the 2.2 to 2.4" width. Would need to know the rims inner width first.

Yes on the carbon fork. My only reservation about the carbon fork is the carbon steer tube. Easy to crack it if you don't assemble it properly, so make sure you get a torque wrench and the proper expanding headset bolt. Never use a star nut in a carbon steer tube.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Like others, still heavily enjoying mine. Now if only my parts I ordered would show up


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I think it is time to put my Boris x9 up for sale. Time for something different.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Picked up a set of Fattie Slim for the Boris x5...turned her into a Boris x29!! the ride is a bit stiffer, but i wanted to make my commuter faster/lighter...swapped the tires late last night and i forgot to do a before/after weight check....maybe i'll do that this weekend...

time to tear apart the stock x5 rims and rip out that xtra rotational weight


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

thedonk13 said:


> time to tear apart the stock x5 rims and rip out that xtra rotational weight


Less us know how you like then after a couple rides. Just for commuting, or doing any trail riding with them?

What are you doing to the stock rims to reduce weight? just the big rubber rim strip, or are you swapping rims?


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

watts888 said:


> Less us know how you like then after a couple rides. Just for commuting, or doing any trail riding with them?
> 
> What are you doing to the stock rims to reduce weight? just the big rubber rim strip, or are you swapping rims?


I did the 29 swap just for commuting....loved it this morning and set new personal records on my strava app. Don't plan on taking it on the trail because i really love the fatties in the mud.

I am talking about the big rubber rim strip. Going to rip that out and lay down just the color speed strip. I've gotta read up more on what exactly needs to be done, but it shouldn't be much.

I was going to get new rims, but why pay 300+ on a bike i just spent 750 shipped for. this 29 kit was the last thing i buy for the boris. Next year i'm looking at the Framed Alaskan Carbon...it's a LOT of bike for 2800ish. Plus, living in alaska it'd be cool to have one. thinking my PFD might go that way this year. My biggest debate is the bluto or carbon fork now....


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Next Boris I buy will probably be with a Bluto, which will immediately be taken off and another carbon fork put on. Will sell the Bluto. The carbon fork disappeared on both of the Boris X9s, which is exactly why I would not hesitate to install another.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

If someone were to give a basic rundown on needed parts, and pieces for swap to carbon fork - it would be greatly appreciated. I'm somewhat familiar with the lower cup needed on the headset, but I've read somewhere that it either the cup, or headtube needs some level of modification.

Regardless, I'd see myself probably swapping to a carbon fork on my Boris before too long. 

It would be a welcome upgrade to the heavy, steel, and clunky original fork.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mudquest said:


> If someone were to give a basic rundown on needed parts, and pieces for swap to carbon fork -


so much this!! i've been looking for something linked to the Boris and a carbon fork install how-to video or instructions everywhere, can't find anything....carbon scares the hell outta me because i know it's a "simple" install, but if i do it wrong it cracks and becomes a $200 paper weight! i really want that On One carbon fork, looks good and built good!


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> If someone were to give a basic rundown on needed parts, and pieces for swap to carbon fork - it would be greatly appreciated. I'm somewhat familiar with the lower cup needed on the headset, but I've read somewhere that it either the cup, or headtube needs some level of modification.
> 
> Regardless, I'd see myself probably swapping to a carbon fork on my Boris before too long.
> 
> It would be a welcome upgrade to the heavy, steel, and clunky original fork.


Use the Cane Creek EC44/40 lower headset to adapt a tapered fork if the headtube is 1 1/8" Also you need a compression plug.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

thedonk13 said:


> so much this!! i've been looking for something linked to the Boris and a carbon fork install how-to video or instructions everywhere, can't find anything....carbon scares the hell outta me because i know it's a "simple" install, but if i do it wrong it cracks and becomes a $200 paper weight! i really want that On One carbon fork, looks good and built good!


The on-one fork is a rear facing brake, which may require some parts, as the Boris is a front facing brake. On the other hand it's a 1 1/8" fork requiring not requiring an adapter.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> The on-one fork is a rear facing brake, which may require some parts, as the Boris is a front facing brake. On the other hand it's a 1 1/8" fork requiring not requiring an adapter.


Do you mean that the fork is made for a rear spaced hub? If that is what you mean then you will have to replace the hub with a rear spaced hub. Or machine the brake disc brake adapter so that it puts the caliper further inward.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bumpyride said:


> The on-one fork is a rear facing brake, which may require some parts, as the Boris is a front facing brake. On the other hand it's a 1 1/8" fork requiring not requiring an adapter.


this is did not know. i'm trying to absorb as much as possible!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> If someone were to give a basic rundown on needed parts, and pieces for swap to carbon fork - it would be greatly appreciated. I'm somewhat familiar with the lower cup needed on the headset, but I've read somewhere that it either the cup, or headtube needs some level of modification.
> 
> Regardless, I'd see myself probably swapping to a carbon fork on my Boris before too long.
> 
> It would be a welcome upgrade to the heavy, steel, and clunky original fork.


If you use a fork with a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube there is no modification needed. If you use a tapered steerer then you will have to use the Cane Creek lower cup which will have to be shortened because it will hit the lip in the inside of the headtube. There is no trick to installing a carbon fork. It is just like any other fork. Figure out how long you want the steerer, cut it with a fine tooth hacksaw and use a compression plug verses a star nut.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

thedonk13 said:


> so much this!! i've been looking for something linked to the Boris and a carbon fork install how-to video or instructions everywhere, can't find anything....carbon scares the hell outta me because i know it's a "simple" install, but if i do it wrong it cracks and becomes a $200 paper weight! i really want that On One carbon fork, looks good and built good!


This should give you a good rundown on install.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you!! i know it sounds simple, but stating it the way you did was solid.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bumpyride said:


> The on-one fork is a rear facing brake, which may require some parts, as the Boris is a front facing brake.


As I first read this, I thought you'd been riding around with the fork backward the whole time. Steering a bit twitchy?

Yea, the boris is a front spaced brake offset, and the on-one is a rear brake spaced offset. This is actually easy to overcome with the stock boris wheel by swapping the axles cone nut locknuts. One locknut is about 5mm, the other is 10mm. You swap from one side to the other and it works fine. I know, because I did this with my boris and a salsa enabler rear brake offset fork. Just have to be careful when putting it back together to get the washers in the same configuration. The plastic dust seals need the washers to be in a certain configuration or they won't work right.

The carbon fork may not work with the stock headset though. A lot of carbon forks don't play well with standard press on races races and need a split race with cartridge bearing. I'd just send an e-mail to on-one to check. New headsets with cartridge bearings and a split race are only about $15 on amazon (I bought a red one for my boris for $12).


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

blkangel said:


> Do you mean that the fork is made for a rear spaced hub? If that is what you mean then you will have to replace the hub with a rear spaced hub. Or machine the brake disc brake adapter so that it puts the caliper further inward.


I believe (somebody correct me if I'm wrong), you will just need different mounting brackets for your brakes. I chose to stay with a front spaced brake just to eliminate the problem. I still needed spacers to keep a 180 disc.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> I believe (somebody correct me if I'm wrong), you will just need different mounting brackets for your brakes. I chose to stay with a front spaced brake just to eliminate the problem. I still needed spacers to keep a 180 disc.


That is incorrect. There is no mounting bracket that you can buy to make a rear spaced fork work with a front spaced hub. You CAN buy spacers to make a rear spaced hub work with a front spaced fork however. People have machined the bracket to moved in inward so that the caliper lines up with a rear spaced hub but there is no bracket you can BUY that does this.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

blkangel said:


> That is incorrect. There is no mounting bracket that you can buy to make a rear spaced fork work with a front spaced hub. You CAN buy spacers to make a rear spaced hub work with a front spaced fork however. People have machined the bracket to moved in inward so that the caliper lines up with a rear spaced hub but there is no bracket you can BUY that does this.


Thanks for the clarification.

I had asked planetX about the on-one fork on the Boris, and they said it could be done down there. I decided to get the Chinese Fork front spacing to save the hassle. I have 2 of them on the both of the Boris X9s. They came from carbon-cycle on ebay. Highly recommended..


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bumpyride said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I had asked planetX about the on-one fork on the Boris, and they said it could be done down there. I decided to get the Chinese Fork front spacing to save the hassle. I have 2 of them on the both of the Boris X9s. They came from carbon-cycle on ebay. Highly recommended..


your carbon fork, besides the compression plug, did you have to buy/change anything else?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

thedonk13 said:


> your carbon fork, besides the compression plug, did you have to buy/change anything else?


Use the Cane Creek EC44/40 lower headset to adapt a tapered fork if the headtube is 1 1/8"


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Bumpyride said:


> Use the Cane Creek EC44/40 lower headset to adapt a tapered fork if the headtube is 1 1/8"


is that necessary if we get a straight (non-tapered) fork?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

thedonk13 said:


> is that necessary if we get a straight (non-tapered) fork?


No if you have a straight steerer your stock headset works fine. Just move the crown race to the new fork. Also be sure to use a fine tooth saw blade, it makes.a much nicer cut on carbon.


----------



## Justin Vinci (Jan 10, 2016)

blkangel said:


> If you use a fork with a straight 1 1/8 steerer tube there is no modification needed. If you use a tapered steerer then you will have to use the Cane Creek lower cup which will have to be shortened because it will hit the lip in the inside of the headtube. There is no trick to installing a carbon fork. It is just like any other fork. Figure out how long you want the steerer, cut it with a fine tooth hacksaw and use a compression plug verses a star nut.


How should we shorten the lower cup? How much does it need to be shortened by?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Justin Vinci said:


> How should we shorten the lower cup? How much does it need to be shortened by?


I used a Dremel. I don't have an exact amount I just made it shorter until it fit.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Justin Vinci said:


> How should we shorten the lower cup? How much does it need to be shortened by?


I put a carbon fork on both a Boris X9 2014 and 2015. Did not need to do anything with the lower cup except to put it in straight. Try before you modify.

I've heard others have a problem, but none for me. Used the cane creek.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bumpyride said:


> I put a carbon fork on both a Boris X9 2014 and 2015. Did not need to do anything with the lower cup except to put it in straight. Try before you modify.
> 
> I've heard others have a problem, but none for me. Used the cane creek.


Agree. And I did try first but there was a definite lip[ on the inside of my headtube that prevented the Cane Creek headset from being installed fully without shortening it. But yea always try before modifying.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Well my chainring came, after a few hours of messing with washers I got it perfect! 









So far, I'm happy with this chainring. It's made by a company called USAmade. They are a budget 30t chainring (about $30).


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Ordered some parts, a carbon fork from carbon cycle on ebay, the cane creek lower, and a fsa compression plug. Hope it gets here soon. Now what can I use to remove the stock headset lower?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> So far, I'm happy with this chainring. It's made by a company called USAmade. They are a budget 30t chainring (about $30).


I was thinking about getting one from them. I don't know if I'd want the 30T. there seemed to be some complaints about it and it required additional spacers to clear the chain off the crank, but the 32T and up seemed good. I actually asked them if they had plans to do a narrow wide 64mm bolt hole diameter chainring in a 28T or 26T configuration. I figured that would be awesome on a fatbike. Unfortunately, no word on it. They did say it was an interesting idea though, so maybe in time.

FYI, if you add the raceface narrowwide chainring to an amazon wishlist, it commonly drops in price. I got my 32T RF NW for $31.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> Ordered some parts, a carbon fork from carbon cycle on ebay, the cane creek lower, and a fsa compression plug. Hope it gets here soon. Now what can I use to remove the stock headset lower?


The correct tool is a headset remover. Your LBS will have one. It's basically a steel pipe with an X cut across one end so they can flare out. Pull it through till it snaps past the headset, them hammer it out. 
Head Cup Remover | Park Tool

You can DIY one out of pipe, but the quality isn't always the same. I've gone the super ghetto method of an uncut metal pipe and hammer out one side of the headset at a time. hammer one spot, move the pipe, hammer another spot, repeat, repeat, repeat. Not as good as the real tool, but it works. It can mess up the inside of the headtube though, so be careful.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> I was thinking about getting one from them. I don't know if I'd want the 30T. there seemed to be some complaints about it and it required additional spacers to clear the chain off the crank, but the 32T and up seemed good. I actually asked them if they had plans to do a narrow wide 64mm bolt hole diameter chainring in a 28T or 26T configuration. I figured that would be awesome on a fatbike. Unfortunately, no word on it. They did say it was an interesting idea though, so maybe in time.
> 
> FYI, if you add the raceface narrowwide chainring to an amazon wishlist, it commonly drops in price. I got my 32T RF NW for $31.


My chainring bolts aren't long enough for the spacers, I made up somthing with washers that works for now that's a temporary fix. I need to find some long bolts that work that are cheap. Any idea?


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

watts888 said:


> I was thinking about getting one from them. I don't know if I'd want the 30T. there seemed to be some complaints about it and it required additional spacers to clear the chain off the crank, but the 32T and up seemed good. I actually asked them if they had plans to do a narrow wide 64mm bolt hole diameter chainring in a 28T or 26T configuration. I figured that would be awesome on a fatbike. Unfortunately, no word on it. They did say it was an interesting idea though, so maybe in time.
> 
> FYI, if you add the raceface narrowwide chainring to an amazon wishlist, it commonly drops in price. I got my 32T RF NW for $31.


I have a 30t with no problems...I run a 26 t ring in the snow9 the 26 t goes where the granny bolts in, I just use shot washers to pull it closer to the chain line I want.

On another note, Looks like i will be upgrading to a Bucksaw soon.....for anyone interested, the cheap route for this is to get the get the x9 FS, then upgrade to Hope hubs/wheels....the Hopes have a threw axial kit for the rear hub so you can convert it to a 12mm rear hub....Then you just need a bottom bracket as the Bucksaw uses a press in unit.....and a shim for the seat post/new seat post.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> My chainring bolts aren't long enough for the spacers, I made up somthing with washers that works for now that's a temporary fix. I need to find some long bolts that work that are cheap. Any idea?


stainless steel bolts from the hardware store work, but they're heavy and look cheap. If you're current crankset is the stock boris cranks, it uses a single large ring with the short crankset bolts. If you buy a new set of crankset bolts designed for a triple ring crank, you should be good. SRAM has some steel ones that aren't too bad. for less $, I'm sure there are other brands. Just have to get the longer ones needed for 2 rings.
http://www.amazon.com/TruVativ-Steel-Chainring-Bolt-Set/dp/B001GSQO3W


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> stainless steel bolts from the hardware store work, but they're heavy and look cheap. If you're current crankset is the stock boris cranks, it uses a single large ring with the short crankset bolts. If you buy a new set of crankset bolts designed for a triple ring crank, you should be good. SRAM has some steel ones that aren't too bad. for less $, I'm sure there are other brands. Just have to get the longer ones needed for 2 rings.
> http://www.amazon.com/TruVativ-Steel-Chainring-Bolt-Set/dp/B001GSQO3W


The chainring is threaded, so the bolt has to be long, not the nut. I need somthing longer than the bolts that hold on the small ring on the stock cranks.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

That must be a lot of washers. If the stock 64BCD position bolts aren't long enough, next step to me would be a hardware store for some stainless steel bolts. Take the stock ones in to make sure you get the diameter/thread pitch right. Probably will only be able to find 15mm long ones.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> That must be a lot of washers. If the stock 64BCD position bolts aren't long enough, next step to me would be a hardware store for some stainless steel bolts. Take the stock ones in to make sure you get the diameter/thread pitch right. Probably will only be able to find 15mm long ones.


I found some longer spacers in my shed that will work, I have to reduce the outer diameter of it though with my dremel, I'll post back when I'm done. I only have 2 washers at the moment, but it still needs to be slightly farther out. This will probably work.

I'm still going to look for longer bolts, went to one hardware store yesterday that had bolts but they weren't the right size. I'll check Home Depot or Lowes this week.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

for bolts, I have best luck with ACE or similar real "hardware store". the big box stores didn't have the wide selection when it came to specialty hardware.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> for bolts, I have best luck with ACE or similar real "hardware store". the big box stores didn't have the wide selection when it came to specialty hardware.


25 minutes later I had these, chain rub on the spyder is now gone.

Also, am I going to have to get a post adapter for the front brake when the fork comes?


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while, been lurking!

Its been more or less a year with my Boris X7. Been a great year too! 

A years worth of issue corrected as they appeared. Lasco crank and bottom bracket mayhem, bent derailer hanger, and some flats due to "sandspurs" (3/4 scale "Florida goatheads"). Fixed the Lasco BB NASA grade super LocTite - labeled "NASTY" in its dispenser. Bought the tool for the hanger, and made it right. And, slimed the tubes, against all advice, and they're doing great. I go from 20lbs pavement pressure to 15lbs beach pressure (Daytona) in about five or six weeks. 

Other than that, not being a snow rider, the Vee8's have done ok as a pavement/beach/hard-trail tire. And they're getting worn out! I'd say about half gone, so by summer's end, I'll need something to stick on the rims.

Everything else on the bike has been great. I did upgrade to BB7 brakes... just for the ease of adjustment. Bars, seat, pedals, levers......all comfort items. No biggie there.

And thats how the years gone.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

My compression plug and cane creek lower will be here friday, the fork hasn't shipped yet, but it was labor day in China and the seller noted that, I bought my fork through carbon-cycle on ebay, the feedback was pretty good on the seller.


How did the Chinese forks hold up for those of you who have them?


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

traditiionalist said:


> My compression plug and cane creek lower will be here friday, the fork hasn't shipped yet, but it was labor day in China and the seller noted that, I bought my fork through carbon-cycle on ebay, the feedback was pretty good on the seller.
> 
> How did the Chinese forks hold up for those of you who have them?


After a year - so far, so good. No complaints.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

mtmiller said:


> After a year - so far, so good. No complaints.


Awesome! I'm hoping to use the carbon fork until the prices on used blutos drop.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Couple questions maybe you can help with..1. Chain ring, why would I change this? 2. Chinese carbon or Chinese suspension fork?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

thedonk13 said:


> Couple questions maybe you can help with..1. Chain ring, why would I change this? 2. Chinese carbon or Chinese suspension fork?


I got a different chainring because I never use the granny ring. Also, I like the simplicity of a single chainring, the weight savings was a bonus. I went with a 30t chainring to have a low enough gear for if I ever have a steep hill.









I ordered a Chinese carbon rigid fork from carbon-cycle on ebay. I ordered it because of weight savings, and the appearance. My cane creek lower came today, my compression plug will be here saturday, and my fork sometime next week.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Will the carbon fork help with vibrations and bumps while hitting some XC? My last ride really worked me over with this rigid fork up front


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Note also, that the single chainring is specifically a 'Narrow Wide' specification that greatly helps in eliminating dropped chains.

And from personal experience, they work fantastically at it too.


Looking forward to more pics and updates on the above-poster's carbon fork swap. I'll be doing the same thing in a few weeks time as well. It should help reduce trail chatter to some degree, but mostly to improve handling and lighten up the rig.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

single ring up front simplifies the shifting. If you ride dirt trails in summer, asphalt on nice days, and snow in the winter, but don't want to change out the chainrings, it's worth it to keep the front derailure and 2 rings. If you are OK giving up a some low end torque and high end speed, going 1x is great.

Carbon fork over cheap fat suspension fork. The suspension forks might be OK for road use to take off some of the bumps, but there are some threads here on MTBR about them that basically equate them to low end suntour XCT forks. for singletrack, way to flexy.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> Note also, that the single chainring is specifically a 'Narrow Wide' specification that greatly helps in eliminating dropped chains.
> 
> And from personal experience, they work fantastically at it too.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and updates on the above-poster's carbon fork swap. I'll be doing the same thing in a few weeks time as well. It should help reduce trail chatter to some degree, but mostly to improve handling and lighten up the rig.


I'll keep you updated on my progress, as well as before and after weights

Edit: 
34.5lbs before the fork, without q tubes, weighed with a gravity dropper, surly nates, vp vice pedals, nw chainring, and carbon spacers.


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Wanted to share my fattie slims*

Wanted to share my fattie slims with you guys... The bike rides a lot faster and handles quicker on my commutes to and from work... Easy 5-10 swap with some adjustments on the brakes.


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

Hey guys, new to this thread. I've got a Boris X9 Bluto and have logged about 650 miles on this bike, (keep track using strava). Well my free hub is toast. My question is what should I replace it with? I believe I have the standard novatec hubs that came with these bikes. I just want something that will last longer than a year and wonder if there's another free hub I can use with the novatec axle?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

BigMB said:


> Hey guys, new to this thread. I've got a Boris X9 Bluto and have logged about 650 miles on this bike, (keep track using strava). Well my free hub is toast. My question is what should I replace it with? I believe I have the standard novatec hubs that came with these bikes. I just want something that will last longer than a year and wonder if there's another free hub I can use with the novatec axle?


I wonder if this would work, I don't have the bluto version, only the standard and my hub is running good.

Others will have to chime in.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/251379...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D1026520861404&ul_noapp=true


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

BigMB said:


> Hey guys, new to this thread. I've got a Boris X9 Bluto and have logged about 650 miles on this bike, (keep track using strava). Well my free hub is toast. My question is what should I replace it with? I believe I have the standard novatec hubs that came with these bikes. I just want something that will last longer than a year and wonder if there's another free hub I can use with the novatec axle?


I rebuilt my rear wheel with a Sarma rear hub. 120 points of engagement and great bearings. I have about 500 miles on it so far and it is still like new.


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

Johnny5jz do you have the numbers for that hub?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

BigMB said:


> Johnny5jz do you have the numbers for that hub?


Here's the hub he is taking about 
http://sarmabikes.com/products/fat-bike-hubs


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

Yikes, not exactly easy on the wallet though


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Well my fork made it through customs here in ny, should be here this week.


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

BigMB said:


> Yikes, not exactly easy on the wallet though


That price is for both front and rear hubs. They are not priced too bad considering the bearing and the engagement.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I bought an origin8 hub that was a direct swap for the stock hub. Same spoke lengths, flange diameters, flange offsets, etc... Cartridge bearings. Not the best points of engagement, but better than stock.
ORIGIN8 OR8 Fat Bike Rear Hub > Components > Wheel Parts > Rear Hubs | Jenson USA


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Hmmm.... this sounds wrong. It wasn't even at my post office, it just reached the ny sorting facility.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Went out to the garge today, with the intent of taking a ride on the Boris X7. Back tire flat as a proverbial pancake. After bragging about its air holding capability too. Got the compressor fired up, and filled it up to see if I could get by for maybe 10-15 miles without a fillup again. Glad I did that rather than pull the wheel, tire and tube looking for issues. 

The issue was the presta valve.

Out came the core and yikes it was all nasty jagged brass where the little black seal rests on the body of the core. The brass had degraded. Thought about this a few minutes, then decided wtf, its broken, I can't make it no worse. Carefully... I was able to undo the locking cap off the stem. Got a good look at the seat for that seal under magnification. Being Sunday, and not being at my shop... nothing to do precision work... I imprivised. Remember... the ride? 

Chucked up the core body into a DeWalt drill. It ran pretty true after some finagling. Then I found a nice sharp countersink cutter and ran it along the end of the core. A quick swipe with a file and a new "flat" was put on the end, and, whaddya know! It worked.

I never used to give a fat rats rosette about riding a bike. Now I got a fat bike, and I'm hooked. 

And I got my ride - mixed pavement and beach, about half and half, about 15 miles worth (according to MyTracks app).


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Hmmm.... this sounds wrong. It wasn't even at my post office, it just reached the ny sorting facility.
> View attachment 1068865


If it's departing New York to arrive back at the 'shipper', it wouldn't give an expected delivery date for tomorrow May 10th. I wouldn't think. This might just be moving from one hub to the next.

Not knowing your location on the east coast, it could just be transferring to your more-direct postal area.

Good luck. Looking forward to installation updates.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> If it's departing New York to arrive back at the 'shipper', it wouldn't give an expected delivery date for tomorrow May 10th. I wouldn't think. This might just be moving from one hub to the next.
> 
> Not knowing your location on the east coast, it could just be transferring to your more-direct postal area.
> 
> Good luck. Looking forward to installation updates.


I hope your right, it may just be a mistake in their scanning. The FSA compression plug arrived today.

The seller is very cooperative with the situation, I'd highly reccomend them so far. It wasn't their fault, they put the right address on the box, so it's usps fault.

I'll keep you updated.

Edit: It arrived back in China this morning. The seller is sending another one out, the original one he still has not recieved. So far the seller has been pretty good, given the situation.


----------



## Dragonclaw88 (Mar 29, 2016)

delete


----------



## papkec (Jan 30, 2004)

Any Boris riders out there found the BB to be very low? Might just me being used to my 29r's...but I find myself banging my pedals pretty often. I have the 2016 X9 w/bluto fork.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

papkec said:


> Any Boris riders out there found the BB to be very low? Might just me being used to my 29r's...but I find myself banging my pedals pretty often. I have the 2016 X9 w/bluto fork.


Had some pedal strikes at first. but after a couple of rides I got used to it and no more strikes.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

papkec said:


> Any Boris riders out there found the BB to be very low?


Also affected by the wide Q-factor. Stick those pedals way out to the side and lean the bike over, you're hitting the pedals. Even worse if you do the 29er skinny wheel setup over the summer.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

papkec said:


> Any Boris riders out there found the BB to be very low? Might just me being used to my 29r's...but I find myself banging my pedals pretty often. I have the 2016 X9 w/bluto fork.


Yes. I was having the same issue when I started riding this bike. Lower Bb, wider, and platforms definitely causes more pedal hits. Especially with well worn skinny trails with berms on both sides.

There is a huge difference in bb height when I put it next to my Fuel 29.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

I tried installing the Cane Creek adapter, it didn't go so well. 

It installed flush, but I couldn't get the fork to go all the way in. 

I don't want to deal with cutting things, so I am selling it if anyone is interested. it is a Full carbon fork from a specialized fat boy. 9x135


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

DeuceWheeler said:


> I tried installing the Cane Creek adapter, it didn't go so well.
> 
> It installed flush, but I couldn't get the fork to go all the way in.
> 
> I don't want to deal with cutting things, so I am selling it if anyone is interested. it is a Full carbon fork from a specialized fat boy. 9x135


Could you explain what was keeping it from going it completely?


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Could you explain what was keeping it from going it completely?


Not really sure, it was hitting/rubbijng somewhere in the headtube, maybe on the end of the adapter? 
I know some people have to trim the adapter down, some don't. Seems to be in correlation with different versions of the boris. I just didn't want to deal with it any more.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

DeuceWheeler said:


> ... it is a Full carbon fork from a specialized fat boy. 9x135


I think most of the issue is the fork. The fatboy fork had a funky integrated race that didn't play well with other non-specialed bearings, and a huge tapered bulge section that doesn't work with an external cup lower headset. Really need a true tapered zerostack headtube to use that fork.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

watts888 said:


> I think most of the issue is the fork. The fatboy fork had a funky integrated race that didn't play well with other non-specialed bearings, and a huge tapered bulge section that doesn't work with an external cup lower headset. Really need a true tapered zerostack headtube to use that fork.


Thanks, I had spoke to cane creek and they had me buy a different bearing to use with the existing race on the specy fork in conjunction with the adapter. It just turned into too much shenanigans for me to want to mess around with.


----------



## papkec (Jan 30, 2004)

watts888 said:


> Also affected by the wide Q-factor. Stick those pedals way out to the side and lean the bike over, you're hitting the pedals. Even worse if you do the 29er skinny wheel setup over the summer.





burbskate said:


> Yes. I was having the same issue when I started riding this bike. Lower Bb, wider, and platforms definitely causes more pedal hits. Especially with well worn skinny trails with berms on both sides.
> 
> There is a huge difference in bb height when I put it next to my Fuel 29.


Thanks, hadn't even thought about the fact that the BB is so much wider; that makes a big difference. Thanks, at least I know it's not just me.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (May 15, 2016)

Hello fellow Boris owners. I live on Long Island, NY and recently bought a Boris the Brut: Motobecane 2016 Boris The Brut Complete Fat Bikes with Mulefut Tubeless Comp. Wheelsets Shimano SLX, Fat Bikes, Mountain Bikes It still has the stock components (as of now). I am not into single track riding, but more leisurly on wider hard pack trails, as well as beach. I thought I loved my bike, however I had NO idea just how horrible it was on the beach until yesterday- when I swapped with my husband's Borealis Echo while riding at the ocean. I can only explain that his bike has so much more torque, and it allowed me to push through softer sand in higher gears so efficiently- as opposed to the Brut. I constantly had to reduce the gears just to keep it moving along and always, always, lagging behind him. His bike actually glides allowing moments of not actually pedaling, and had more precision steering. While on the beach, we played with tire pressure, but that was about it.

While this is somewhat a vague, open ended question, what would be the best upgrade(s) that would make the most difference? Should I start with different tires?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Penelope Pitstop said:


> Hello fellow Boris owners. I live on Long Island, NY and recently bought a Boris the Brut: Motobecane 2016 Boris The Brut Complete Fat Bikes with Mulefut Tubeless Comp. Wheelsets Shimano SLX, Fat Bikes, Mountain Bikes It still has the stock components (as of now). I am not into single track riding, but more leisurly on wider hard pack trails, as well as beach. I thought I loved my bike, however I had NO idea just how horrible it was on the beach until yesterday- when I swapped with my husband's Borealis Echo while riding at the ocean. I can only explain that his bike has so much more torque, and it allowed me to push through softer sand in higher gears so efficiently- as opposed to the Brut. I constantly had to reduce the gears just to keep it moving along and always, always, lagging behind him. His bike actually glides allowing moments of not actually pedaling, and had more precision steering. While on the beach, we played with tire pressure, but that was about it.
> 
> While this is somewhat a vague, open ended question, what would be the best upgrade(s) that would make the most difference? Should I start with different tires?


Tires make a huge difference!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Penelope Pitstop said:


> Hello fellow Boris owners. I live on Long Island, NY and recently bought a Boris the Brut.... I loved my bike... I swapped with my husband's Borealis Echo while riding at the ocean. ... what would be the best upgrade(s) that would make the most difference? Should I start with different tires?


#1. Make sure the Boris is really setup and tuned so that its functioning properly.

#2. Make sure that the Boris is adjusted to your body. Experiment! It took me a little finagling to get me Boris X7 the way I like it, and I find that the seat position - for riding on hard trails, pavement, Daytona Beach, made a big different in comfort.

#3. Experiment again with tire pressures, once you have the first two mastered.

So far, you're only cost is time! Before replacing things, make the most of what you have already.

Then, you can start with tires. Huge variations exist in what people call "good, better, great" tires. That's because of the huge variation of riding conditions we subject our fat bikes to. Snow riders need one tire. Hard trail (and hard beach) riders another tire. Mud riders, river bed riders, rock riders, singletrack riders.... all different needs. Same thing with pressure. Lots of different needs.

For instance, snow riders, mud riders, more extreme singletrack riders, say the Vee8 tire (on my X7) "sucks". Well, take their Bud and Lou tires and ride them on hard trails and pavement and Daytona hard beach. You'll get a rough ride from the knobs, or a tough ride from low pressure. My riding calls for a bit smoother tire, a bit firmer pressure. I ride to the beach - on pavement - then on the beach, which is fairly hard in most places, and real fluff in a few spots. I ride the hard trails, which are more hiking than biking trails. Just sayin' all this so that you ignore what some folks swear by, and go with what works well for you.

I will say too, that folks that have been at first a bit mocking about the X7... "how can you even pedal that thing?", after riding it, have changed their tune. No road bike, but then again... thats not my style.


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

I definitely agree with changing tires. Since your husband bike performs well on sand I would go with the same brand tires as his.



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (May 15, 2016)

Thank you Tavic, CharlieBlues, and Traditiionalist- as an experiment, we will swap tires with the Borealis and see how his tires stack up (and if my tires on his bike bog him down)....as well as playing with the bike adjustments too. 

To be continued.....


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm wish to upgrade my hubs. The hub sizes on the X7 are odd in comparison to bikes like Surly, Trek, etc.. Salsa, Novatec, and Origin8 hubs are Chinese, maybe from the same factory as the X7 hub makers. The Hope and Industry 9 look nice, but I would hate to invest in something that might be discontinued...any ideas? Is there a thread somewhere?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The hub sizes are standard 170 QR rear hub. Not that rare in the budget hub category. Harder to find really high quality ones, but not impossible. I used some Origin8 hubs off Jenson (linked a couple pages back) that's worked well for me. same dimensions as the stock hub, so I even used the stock spokes.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ditto the 135 front and 170 rear are standard sizes. While front 135 15mm Thru axle hubs are becoming more standard hubs like i9 and Hope are easily changed via end caps, so it is the same hub. Don't see the hubs being discontinued. Even if they are discontinued, doesn't really matter. Not like the fact that a hub is made any more or not makes any difference, you will still be able to get parts for Hope and i9 hubs like bearings and pawls. I would not worry about it.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Tires make a huge difference!


A little snooping shows Boris the Brut coming with 4.7 inch tires, from Vee (Bulldozers), while the Borealis Echo has 4.0 inch Huskers. Not too sure of the significance, but the wider and heavier tire, and overall comparison of BTBrute to Echo... There's probably a decent amount of overall weight difference too.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

CharlieBlues said:


> A little snooping shows Boris the Brut coming with 4.7 inch tires, from Vee (Bulldozers), while the Borealis Echo has 4.0 inch Huskers. Not too sure of the significance, but the wider and heavier tire, and overall comparison of BTBrute to Echo... There's probably a decent amount of overall weight difference too.


I'd say the weight difference is noticeable, and could be the reason for the sluggish feeling on the sand. There's alot of factors, but a lightweight tire would definitely help.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (May 15, 2016)

CharlieBlues said:


> A little snooping shows Boris the Brut coming with 4.7 inch tires, from Vee (Bulldozers), while the Borealis Echo has 4.0 inch Huskers. Not too sure of the significance, but the wider and heavier tire, and overall comparison of BTBrute to Echo... There's probably a decent amount of overall weight difference too.


CharlieBlues, sorry I didn't add that info myself. Thank you for taking time to look into this and reply. Not only are Huskers lighter but the Echo is carbon fiber...so overall weight is less. I can (and eventually plan to) go tubeless and save some weight there.

Over the last few days, I've been reading/researching a lot about tires specifically- thinking if I had my choice I might choose Big Fat Larry's front and rear, as they seem to get overall good reviews for my preferred terrain. I am not riding the technical single track like my husband where traction seems to be a concern on the BFL's. We got the bikes a few months back, and having a lame winter have not yet used them in snow. So tire issue may come back to be an issue come winter.

Last night we swapped tires and hopefully in a few days will have time after work to test out how the Boris does with the Huskers at the beach.

If they are the magical answer, then I am going to keep them and my husband will get the Bud/Lou combo he's wanted.

Will post again when we run the bikes next.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

watts888 said:


> The hub sizes are standard 170 QR rear hub. Not that rare in the budget hub category. Harder to find really high quality ones, but not impossible. I used some Origin8 hubs off Jenson (linked a couple pages back) that's worked well for me. same dimensions as the stock hub, so I even used the stock spokes.


Did the Origin8 hubs increase the performance of your bike or are they an adequate replacement part?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Banjoguy said:


> Did the Origin8 hubs increase the performance of your bike or are they an adequate replacement part?


I can't compare the rear hub to the OEM one, but it has worked well. Decent engagment, easy to clean. My boris was off bikeisland without a fork or rear hub. They knocked $300 off the price, so I can't complain. I already had a salsa enabler fork, so my boris x9 ended up costing me under $600 with a good steel fork and cartridge bearing rear hub.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Fork arrived yesterday.

First thing, the dropouts had excess clear coat that wasn't allowing the stock hub in, a little bit of sanding and it was good. Secondly, the steerer the seam wasn't sanded, and that needed to be sanded to get the crown race on. Even the enve sight reccomends sanding the steerer if it's not 100% smooth.

The install was easy after that, the old headset bottom cuppopped right out with a copper pipe. Then, I tapped the new one in with a rubber mallet and a 2x4, but was extremely cautious. I did have to grind the cup down with my dremel to get it to seat completely in the headtube. The crown race took a little while, and a some grease to get it on. You will most likely need to sand this with 1000 grit sandpaper, or even 220.

I was in a rush to go riding before it got dark so no pictures of the process. I did a 7 mile ride after, and it felt really good. I did 3' drops and a some jumps and the fork held up just fine. It really lightens the front end which I like. I'm at 32lbs now.

Some pictures

















The bike handles alot better, and the fork definitely feels better than the stock fork. It absorbs more than the steel fork. It made me realize how much the stock fork flexed, especially when hitting the front brake.

I'll keep you guys updated with the fork.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks good Tradiotionalist. How wide of a front tire do you think that fork will fit? Is the rake the same as stock?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> Looks good Tradiotionalist. How wide of a front tire do you think that fork will fit? Is the rake the same as stock?


I don't believe it's the same rake, it's also longer. It raised the front end slightly. I'll measure the fork in a little bit to see what the largest tire would be.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> Looks good Tradiotionalist. How wide of a front tire do you think that fork will fit? Is the rake the same as stock?


Here's some pictures of the current clearance with surly nates on 80mm rims.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

looks good....thinking of going this route on my X5 once the stock fork gets too rusty-to trust due to excessive beach riding


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (May 15, 2016)

Ok...so to recap: I recently bought a Motobecane Boris bike with Vee Tire Bulldozer tires. They are horrible at the beach- too much resistance, slow, hard to pedal through, lots of self steering....but being a wider tire floated over larger rocks nicely out at Montauk. So, this past weekend, rode with swapped HuDu's from my husband's bike...... I loved the HuDu's. They were fast, floated nicely, and had more responsive steering..... except that I felt a little less balance at slow paces, and harder to start up again when stopped atop shoreline full of loose rocks. The wider, Bulldozer tires absorbed more of the bumps better too compared to the HuDus. 

I don't know if Im ready to jump on buying my own HuDus today. If there were only two tire choices in the world (Bulldozers or HuDu's) then I'd go with HuDu's. 

Few questions perhaps someone can help with:

His tires are 27tpi. If I get the 120tpi light weight fold-able will they respond the same? 

Read a lot about Big Fat Larry tires as a good option if I chose to go with a wider tire. Compared to Husker Du's what can I expect as far as speed, rolling resistance and steering? Will I always be riding rocky beach terrain like Montauk- no...so have to take different terrains into consideration for an all around tire.

Will the BFL's have the same low rolling resistance as the HuDu's. Since they are wider, will I lose the responsive steering I felt with the skinnier HuDu's? 

Got a recommendation from someone to go with Schwalbie Jumbo Jim's...so another tire to consider......


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Penelope - you will find that tire opinions vary greatly. 120tpi tires tend to be more supple than lower tpi tires. The Schwalbe JJ's are on my short list of replacement fat tires got summer use.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

papkec said:


> Any Boris riders out there found the BB to be very low? Might just me being used to my 29r's...but I find myself banging my pedals pretty often. I have the 2016 X9 w/bluto fork.


I noticed this also, I was getting pedal strikes in spots that I never did with my Superfly. A few rides and I've learned to manage it though. I got this bike to ride in the winter, Boris X9, but I find myself getting on it to ride regularly still


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Penelope Pitstop said:


> Ok...so to recap.... If there were only two tire choices in the world (Bulldozers or HuDu's) then I'd go with HuDu's.
> 
> .... will I lose the responsive steering I felt with the skinnier HuDu's?


So many things to consider. Hey, was hoping you'd get back with results, btw.

Everything is a trade off. The slightly skinnier tires will probably handle a little bit better on harder trail and packed beach. Been a while since I've be to eastern LI beaches. As I remember, nothing like the hard pack we got in Daytona town.

Wider tires.. generally gonna float better, get better grip (when the pressure is right) but will roll a bit harder, steer a bit harder. So the 4.7's vs 4's, vs 3.5's.... you know whats going on with that sort of thing.

Something to consider though - up in the frozen wasteland that is LI, I seem to recall this white stuff... a rumor perhaps, but I think they call it "snow". Maybe you can save those big ol' wide skins for that sort of riding? Considering a tire change on a fatty is practically tool-less, and fast (assuming compressor) its not too unheard of to change rubber for the task at hand.

Planning a ride around Lake Okeechobee, which is all really hard, really smooth dirt road. Might get a set of Speedsters (3.5") just for that, and hang 'em up when I get back on the beach. Just sayin... its like asking what to wear. Shorts or parka... hmm do I REALLY need both?


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (May 15, 2016)

CharlieBlues said:


> So many things to consider. Hey, was hoping you'd get back with results, btw.


....so the recommendation for the Schwalbe JJ 4.8 snakeskin was from our local bike shop guru. So, decided to trust in his judgement and ordered them. Will go tubeless too. Fate of the Bulldozers to be decided- keep or sell?

Will report back again in a week or so!


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Penelope Pitstop said:


> ....so the recommendation for the Schwalbe JJ 4.8 snakeskin was from our local bike shop guru. So, decided to trust in his judgement and ordered them. Will go tubeless too. Fate of the Bulldozers to be decided- keep or sell?
> 
> Will report back again in a week or so!


They're grippy lookin!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

traditiionalist said:


> Here's some pictures of the current clearance with surly nates on 80mm rims.


Thanks. Do you have link to the fork you bought?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> Thanks. Do you have link to the fork you bought?


I bought it off ebay, from the seller carbon-cycle

Here ya go:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171658400203?redirect=mobile


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

traditiionalist said:


> I bought it off ebay, from the seller carbon-cycle
> 
> Here ya go:
> 26er Fat Bicycle Fork Carbon Quick Release 9 x 135mm UD Glossy Matt Tapered Tube | eBay


Thanks. That's the one I have been watching.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats the market like to sell a used Borix X9? 

I was going to keep it for the wife when my new fatty shows up, but she wants something different. 

Anyone want a slightly used Boris X9 with clipless platform pedals, WTB Rocket V vanadium railed seat, carbon stem, carbon seat post and carbon riser bar? Owned & maintained by a bike mechanic ..


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (May 15, 2016)

Penelope Pitstop said:


> ....so the recommendation for the Schwalbe JJ 4.8 snakeskin was from our local bike shop guru. So, decided to trust in his judgement and ordered them. Will go tubeless too. Fate of the Bulldozers to be decided- keep or sell?
> 
> Will report back again in a week or so!


....so, got to ride on the south shore of the island this past Saturday- along a sandy shore line....and I am happy to report that I love these tires. They definitely float nicely, and actually roll........I can glide! They don't have the self steer problems. With the new tires, and going tubeless, it cut approx 3.6 pounds of weight. Will be a few weeks before I get out to Montauk again to ride the rocky terrain- can't wait to see how they glide over that terrain.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Penelope Pitstop said:


> ....so, got to ride on the south shore of the island this past Saturday- along a sandy shore line....and I am happy to report that I love these tires. They definitely float nicely, and actually roll........I can glide! They don't have the self steer problems. With the new tires, and going tubeless, it cut approx 3.6 pounds of weight. Will be a few weeks before I get out to Montauk again to ride the rocky terrain- can't wait to see how they glide over that terrain.


You have a great bike, and happy that the tires and tubeless worked out for you.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Can't beat that report for a happy ending!

I wish we weren't so restrictive here in S. Florida. I've got to go all the way up to Daytona to ride beaches. Darn, drat.... heheh.... like I need my arm twisted to go!


----------



## BigMB (May 7, 2016)

I posted earlier about my free hub failing, (page 127). I wanted to share I decided to go with an Origin8 hub and have put a few rides on it now, (about 50 miles). So far I like it much better. I can't tell that much of a change but I like the sqewer on the Origin8 much better. It's a lot easier to lock down my rear wheel now. The free spin and engagement seems a little crisper as well. So I think its a great upgrade if you need a rear hub without breaking the bank. My LBS charged me 175 for the Origin8 hub and was able to reuse the old spokes. So I think that's a decent deal.

Now with a new problem that I would like some advise for. About 3 months ago I broke a rear spoke. Didn't think much of it so I had it replaced. Just yesterday on my new Origin8 hub and only 50 miles back from the shop I broke another rear spoke. I'm not very happy as I just had the opportunity to change up the spokes and thought they were probably fine.

So are the spokes fine and I'm just hard on my bike, (which I am, I ride hard and fast and weight 265) or should I be looking at some better spokes which don't break all the time?

2015 XL Boris X9


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Hard to say with broken spokes....but I always thought that uneven tension on 'em was culprit #1.

Maybe check the overall tension of all of em?


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

so today me and my friend were at a trail here in NC known for its elevation(cuz on the coast we dont have much..),and techy climbs,and decents....he has a Boris x7,me the X5,we got there right at 8am when the cop was unlocking the gate to beat the mid 90 temps we have today....after out first lap 2 dudes are gearing up for their ride....they start staring at our bikes and finally one of them says...."you guys ride the WHOLE trail on those ?"...LMAO! all kinds of things i wanted to say but i just replied...."Yep"....after talking to them they seemed like some ok dudes....just found it funny,even funnier now how some cyclists are not aware after all these years what a Fatbike is capable of ,even if it has Motobecane stamped on it.......;-} peace!


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

McBoris said:


> so today me and my friend were at a trail here in NC known for its elevation(cuz on the coast we dont have much..),and techy climbs,and decents....he has a Boris x7,me the X5,we got there right at 8am when the cop was unlocking the gate to beat the mid 90 temps we have today....after out first lap 2 dudes are gearing up for their ride....they start staring at our bikes and finally one of them says...."you guys ride the WHOLE trail on those ?"...LMAO! all kinds of things i wanted to say but i just replied...."Yep"....after talking to them they seemed like some ok dudes....just found it funny,even funnier now how some cyclists are not aware after all these years what a Fatbike is capable of ,even if it has Motobecane stamped on it.......;-} peace!


That's Classic!  Love to see pics of that trail with your Motobecane Fat bikes. I've ridden many in and around Pisgah. Mind sharing the location of that trail?


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

not at all....the trail was Browns Creek....located in Elizebethtown,NC 1.5 hours away for us here on the coast....a real lung-buster for this old man....been 2 years since i rode Dupont,but since going FAT this December... i would totally ride my X5 there....did NOT do Pisgah so i cannot confirm that i would or would not....may need a suspension fork for that....that being said,i totally bought this bike for beach-riding,once i got on a trail with it,Man its all i wanna ride....be cool!


----------



## Wheever (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone know what the widest tires a Boris will fit? Looking at the clearance, it doesn't really look like I can go much wider than the 4" tires it came with. Help!


----------



## johnny5jz (Sep 15, 2015)

4" is as wide as you can go. I have 4" Vanhelgas and there really isn't room for anything bigger.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

Wheever said:


> Anyone know what the widest tires a Boris will fit? Looking at the clearance, it doesn't really look like I can go much wider than the 4" tires it came with. Help!


I realize it is buried within this monster thread, but you can go larger. For the frames with sliding rear dropouts you can run a Lou in the back. And you can slice off or clip off the outer knobs from a Lou and fit that into the rear (I did, and posted pics in this thread). But be advised that the trimmed Lou is really only successful at low pressures such as you might use in sand or snow.

Fred


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

And not all 4" tires are 4" tires. I've got some 3.7" surly's that are wider than my 4" missions. And rim width messes with it too, if you've changed to some 50mm for more dry dirt tire curve, or 100mm rims for more sand/snow tire float.


----------



## Wheever (Jun 21, 2016)

RagerXS said:


> I realize it is buried within this monster thread, but you can go larger. For the frames with sliding rear dropouts you can run a Lou in the back. And you can slice off or clip off the outer knobs from a Lou and fit that into the rear (I did, and posted pics in this thread). But be advised that the trimmed Lou is really only successful at low pressures such as you might use in sand or snow.
> 
> Fred


Alas, my girlfriend's new Boris doesn't have the sliding rear. She's sad her tires aren't as wide as the one on my fatty. (A Scott Big Jon.) She hasn't even ridden it and she's already complaining! :lol: I warned her she should have spent the extra $300 or so for something with a wider rear hub spacing!

Thanks for the help!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wheever (Jun 21, 2016)

watts888 said:


> And not all 4" tires are 4" tires. I've got some 3.7" surly's that are wider than my 4" missions. And rim width messes with it too, if you've changed to some 50mm for more dry dirt tire curve, or 100mm rims for more sand/snow tire float.


The missions look pretty skinny, actually. What "4 inch" tire might be a little larger? And would wider rims even fit?



johnny5jz said:


> 4" is as wide as you can go. I have 4" Vanhelgas and there really isn't room for anything bigger.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## McBoris (Feb 14, 2016)

a Juggernaut 4.5 WILL fit on the front....but not in the rear,it will hit chain and you would have to trim some rubber.....all this imfo is in this thread already BTW!....just search....this is were i see everything about mine


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

I run surly nates on mine








They measure right at 4" with the 80mm rims.


----------



## Wheever (Jun 21, 2016)

traditiionalist said:


> I run surly nates on mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look a lot better than the Vee whatevers that came on the bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Only Boris that could handle bigger than 4" was the first generation. 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Anyone know the brake cable length on the large boris? I'm going to order some new pre bled brakes and want to know what size I need.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Anyone know the brake cable length on the large boris? I'm going to order some new pre bled brakes and want to know what size I need.


Brakes come in 2 lengths, front and rear. They do not have incremental lengths. When you get them you have to install them.and cut them to the right length. To much variation in the frame size, stem lengh etc.

So just order rear brakes.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

blkangel said:


> Brakes come in 2 lengths, front and rear. They do not have incremental lengths. When you get them you have to install them.and cut them to the right length. To much variation in the frame size, stem lengh etc.
> 
> So just order rear brakes.


I could always just measure my existing brake lines and order ones that are at least that long right?


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> I could always just measure my existing brake lines and order ones that are at least that long right?


Rear brakes.come in 1 length, so measuring your brakes are not going to be any benefit. For instance Shimano brakes are 1700mm length for the rear. That is the only length and will fit the largest frame sizes available.

You do not have options regarding length.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Only exception is if he's buying OEM takeoffs. In that case, you should measure the length of the current cables just to make sure. If the OEM takeoff is from a small 26" frame, not going to work on a large fatbike. New hydraulic housing isn't that expensive though, and it's always good to know how to bleed your brakes.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

watts888 said:


> Only exception is if he's buying OEM takeoffs. In that case, you should measure the length of the current cables just to make sure. If the OEM takeoff is from a small 26" frame, not going to work on a large fatbike. New hydraulic housing isn't that expensive though, and it's always good to know how to bleed your brakes.


Good point, I was assuming he was buying new. But right be sure you know the length of the OEM take offs if buying them
But with the price of SLX brakes buy the time you buy OEM and change hose in that case you are not really saving anything.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

I ordered some clarks m2 hydraulics. If they have decent power I'll be happy, for their very low price of $50. If they are garbage, they will be put in the parts box.

I've been very happy with my boris. Definitely it was my best mtb purchase in a while besides a dropper post.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Who's successfuly running tubeless at the moment? What was the steps that you took ?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey kids- looking to get a replacement derailleur hanger for the second generation Boris. Anyone have the part number off hand? 
First generation frame hanger is different and a bit stronger, this one has bent one already and think it's already bent again so looking for replacement.

Thanks fur your help


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> Who's successfuly running tubeless at the moment? What was the steps that you took ?


Assuming with the stock rims. Lookup "Split Tube Ghetto Tubeless". That is your best bet wit the stock rims.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

and even that is hard. Have to use the foam rim seal strips to do it.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

blkangel said:


> Assuming with the stock rims. Lookup "Split Tube Ghetto Tubeless". That is your best bet wit the stock rims.


Anyone ever try the FattyStripper product?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

burbskate said:


> Anyone ever try the FattyStripper product?


Lot of people have used it. It seems like a glorified split tube with a rim strip method, but it does seem to be a reliable method to set a fat tire up tubeless.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fatty-stripper-tubeless-solution-989657.html


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

I think I'll just get some 2.3-3.0 specialized tubes instead of going tubeless, it seams like too much of a hassle.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

But when those tubes get a hole, they loose all their air quickly. It's also a pain to get the tires to seat trailside with them, especially after putting on a patch. Carry a spare tube if you go this route.

How low have been been able to run the downhill tubes in a 4" tire? Lowest I could go was about 10 psi before the tube stopped holding the tire against the rim.


----------



## DeuceWheeler (Oct 27, 2014)

traditiionalist said:


> I think I'll just get some 2.3-3.0 specialized tubes instead of going tubeless, it seams like too much of a hassle.


Get the Qtubes super light downhill tubes, they work awesome.
Q-Tubes Super Light 26" x 2.4-2.7" 32 mm Presta Valve Tube in Tree Fort Bikes Tubes


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Traditionalist,

What Boris do you have and what rims? I have the mulefuts and I used the plastic wrap method. Seems to be doing fine. My front leaks a little, but over the course of a few days and I could probably rewrap it, but it holds air for at least a day and I am lazy.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/us...-floater-larry-3-8-tires-pictures-978927.html


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

My Boris FS X9 LTD Bluto is arriving tomorrow. I feel like a kid before Christmas. I cleaned up my shop so I can work on it and the bike stand is ready. The tools are out. 

I'm going to try the Shimano dual pedals, platform one side, clipless the other. For the way I'm going to be using the bike it makes sense. And I'm getting a top tube pack that'll hold the phone. Works better than the old seat pack I have from the time before cell phones.

Putting my Cane Creek thudbuster seat post on so the bike should be pretty smooth. Might be overkill. We'll see.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

beachride said:


> I'm going to try the Shimano dual pedals, platform one side, clipless the other. For the way I'm going to be using the bike it makes sense.


I always thought that too, but one day I just switched to platform pedals and life was good. I probably lost a litle efficiency when road spinning, but pinned platforms still allowed me to spin a good 75% of the circle. I didn't like the dual sided pedals because they never seemed to get the right side up when I wanted it, always had to spin the pedals, and the "platform" side was sketchy at best. Just as bad as cheap plastic pedals when wet.



beachride said:


> And I'm getting a top tube pack that'll hold the phone. Works better than the old seat pack I have from the time before cell phones.


Good bag. I have one. If you haven't bought it yet, I recommend the smaller top tube bag. The bigger one seems to sway side to side too much, and I'm always hitting my knee on it.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Split tube with the foam.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Banjoguy said:


> Split tube with the foam.


for traditionalist


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I always thought that too, but one day I just switched to platform pedals and life was good. I probably lost a litle efficiency when road spinning, but pinned platforms still allowed me to spin a good 75% of the circle. I didn't like the dual sided pedals because they never seemed to get the right side up when I wanted it, always had to spin the pedals, and the "platform" side was sketchy at best. Just as bad as cheap plastic pedals when wet.
> 
> Good bag. I have one. If you haven't bought it yet, I recommend the smaller top tube bag. The bigger one seems to sway side to side too much, and I'm always hitting my knee on it.


Well so far the combo pedals seem pretty good for me. From years of clipless road and mtb ing I am so used to it that without them I feel like I'm only partially pedaling. I often pull straight up when climbing and without clips that just cannot be done and my leg power is reduced.

But for going down a steep twisty trail I like to be out so I can bail quickly, so then I go on the platform. I did that yesterday. But yeah, the platform doesn't grab much.

I got the top tube pack today. Looks good. I like that now the phone will be right there for both mapping and music.

I really like this bike.

The Pro VeeRubber Vee8 120TPI Folding Bead Tires seem fast on the beach. They may be ideal for the summer for me as they have enough grip to get me to the beach but then are not too draggy.

What's weird is that the front and back are on opposite rotations. The tread is blocks with ramps on one side. On the front the ramp contacts ground first, probably reducing friction and on the back the ramp is last to contact the ground, maybe also reducing friction. For braking, the rear uses the vertical, straight side of the block for maximum rip, but the front does not. On loose steep ascents the rear is using the ramps to dig in, which does not work as well so more spin out is possible.

So I suspect that while these tires may not have the best grip they do roll pretty easily. Snow will require different tires.


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

I just picked up a Boris FS X9 Bluto. 

Just weighed it at a local bike shop and it came in at 36.8 pounds! Yikes!

What can I do that won't break the bank to drop some weight?

-Q-tubes or tubeless
-Bars?
-Stem?
-Seat post/post clamp?

I know the weinmann rims are prob heavy and well as the spoke/hubs, but those will be last in the list for replacment since they are the most money.

Any thought would be welcome as well as what you think I could save on weight from what parts. Thanx!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The tires are heavy, lots of lighter options available, and much better tread design.

Lighter 2.4-2.7 DH tubes would be OK, especially since you can run slightly higher pressure up front with the suspension fork. They don't seem to hold the tires against the rim properly at less than 7 psi. Just not made for the task.

Bars and seatpost to carbon are easy upgrades for weight, but won't gain a whole lot. Won't hurt though. And the WTB seat is a litle heavy.

Just have to remember, a fatbike has heavier wheels/tires/tubes than a regular bike, and the frame will be a little heavier (only because of the wider cross braces and BB shell, should be less than 1/2 lb though). I'd weight the frame without the wheels and see what it weighs then. If comparable to any of your other bikes, the fatbike's wheels need help.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I have the same bike and the weight does not bother me at all. Hill climbs seem just as easy as with my lighter 26 incher bike and you should try a Mongoose Beast first. After that anything feels light! 

I know, it's fun to work on it and buy stuff. I've done that with bikes in the past. I'm not sure it's worth it. Unless one is racing. I think this bike is great as is.


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

There aren't that many parts on a bike:
Frame
Fork
Wheels
Tires
Crankset
Bottom Bracket
Bars
Stem
Pedals
Post
Seat
Brakes
Drivetrain
Did I miss anything?

Since you have the Bluto I can't recommend a carbon fork to replace the OEM boat anchor. Next choice, though expensive, is wheels and/or tires. Because the weight saved by changing wheels or tires is mostly rotating mass it is very noticeable. Definitely with tires, so you should start there if your primary goal is actually noticing a difference.

If you want an extremely affordable way to drop about 1.5 pounds, convert to a single ring up front for less than $50. Seriously. You can choose from a variety of narrow-wide chainrings for < $50 and they should mount right up in place of a standard middle ring on a 3x crank or outer ring on a 2x crank. Ditch the front derailleur, front shifter, and cabling for the weight loss (and the now unused other front chain rings).

The other bits (seat/post/bars/etc.) will cause a change to the number on your scale, but there's no way you can notice the difference in weight saved on such static parts. However, they may very well affect your comfort, riding position, grip (ha! I had forgotten grips!), or how much you like the appearance of your bike. Let's face it, this hobby is for fun and exercise so knock yourself out.

Fred


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

I just bought a boris x9 with bluto forks. Will 27.5 or 29ers fit ?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ozzie Puente said:


> I just bought a boris x9 with bluto forks. Will 27.5 or 29ers fit ?


27.5+, sure. 29er might be limited to the 2.3" or 2.4" range. Much more and you'll have to measure.


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

watts888 said:


> 27.5+, sure. 29er might be limited to the 2.3" or 2.4" range. Much more and you'll have to measure.


 thank you sir I was thinking about going with a 29er and Schwalbe big one tires


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Here is my Boris X9 Bluto. Loving it so far!

Put on some Easton Monkey bars, specialized grips, shimano clipless pedals, took off the 2x10 and went with a 1x10 with a wolf tooth 32 front.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Loving mine


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice!! What does it weight? We are doing more fatbikes with 1x11 drivetrains 



Tradition123 said:


> Here is my Boris X9 Bluto. Loving it so far!
> 
> Put on some Easton Monkey bars, specialized grips, shimano clipless pedals, took off the 2x10 and went with a 1x10 with a wolf tooth 32 front.
> 
> NICE! What does it weight now? We are doing more 1x11 drivetrains on Fatbikes


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

joebikesdirect said:


> Nice!! What does it weight? We are doing more fatbikes with 1x11 drivetrains


Right now it's sitting at 36 pounds. I'm replacing the seat post and stem soon. But the biggest drop will prob come with new tires and or wheels I'm thinking.

I don't think it will ever be a sub 30 pound bike. But I would like to get it as close to 30 pounds as I can.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Convert to tubeless with MuleFut wheels and tires would take off around 3 lbs



Tradition123 said:


> Right now it's sitting at 36 pounds. I'm replacing the seat post and stem soon. But the biggest drop will prob come with new tires and or wheels I'm thinking.
> 
> I don't think it will ever be a sub 30 pound bike. But I would like to get it as close to 30 pounds as I can.


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

joebikesdirect said:


> Convert to tubeless with MuleFut wheels and tires would take off around 3 lbs


Is there anyway you can post what the weights of the bars/stem/seat post?

The no name stuff is impossible to find specs for. And I would like to know if what I'm replacing this stuff with is in fact lighter...


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I just learned how to align the calipers. Loosen the mounting nuts, align, tighten. No more rubbing and the rotor is now centered. That was actually easy. One mounting bolt was loose. 

I've added a rear rack, a seat pack, a top tube pack, two headlights. It's getting nice and heavy. It looks cool too. The rear rack will allow the carrying of multiple cold hydration brews and other essentials.


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

I wanted to upgrade the headset on my 2016 boris x9 Bluto. any recommendations?


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

How are you guys putting these smaller/lighter tubes in?

I have a bluto x9, and I went and got some specialized standard 26x2.3-3.0 tubes and can't get them to work!

I keep getting s section of tire that pops off while airing up.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Keep at it. Partially inflate.....work the tire around the rim a bit. A little more.....its a bead seating issue.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tradition123 said:


> How are you guys putting these smaller/lighter tubes in?


It's a challenge. One of the reasons I stuck with the stock 4" tubes. Pain to do the smaller DH tubes in the garage, and impossible to do it trailside with a hand pump. When I did it, I positioned the tire and tube at lower pressure (1-2 psi) so I could still move the tire around. Got the tire centered on the rim as best I could and wrapped some string around the trouble spots to hold it still. Pain in the but, but it sorta worked. I also had better luck putting the wheel horizontally on a garbage can. It somewhat helped prevent the rim/tire from getting off center due to gravity.


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I'll pass on it then.

It would have been nice to save the extra pound or two. But the pain it is, and the fact that it could come off at low pressure is a no go.

I'm going to upgrade my rims around Christmas time anyway.

I'm either gonna just replace the rims and keep the stock hubs/spoke (if I can) and upgrade the rim with a mulefut or a surly rim. And I'll prob do 4.5 tires then as well.

Any idea of the weight savings on something like that?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Putting a good rim on the stock rear hub is a loosing battle. It's not a great hub to begin with, so spending the time and effort to relace it is better spent on a better hub (and better spokes). lighter weight, higher points of engagement, better spoke tensions.

Probably just as cheap to find an OEM surly/salsa/whoever wheelset that comes with the good rims and hub.

If you have the lightweight tubes, go ahead and put them in. They can get loose around 6-8 psi (depending on how much you weigh), but that's fine for normal trail riding. Probably loose about 150-200grams per wheel with the DH tubes.


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

i put the superlite tubes in with the vee8's, no problem


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

I just tried again for the second time. Fail.

No idea if I'm doing something wrong or what. But I can get the bead even all the way around. I got it to somewhat seat, but the bead line all the way around is pretty uneven.

I'm trying this with the vee8's in 120dpi, with the specialized standard 26x2.4-3.0 tunes. Don't know if that makes a difference


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tradition123 said:


> I just tried again for the second time. Fail.


Took me about 3 days and about 15 tries. The real problem is how the tubes expand unevenly once they get to a certain pressure point, which obviously is less than what it takes to push evenly around the tire. Have to find where they expand unevenly, and tie them up. I had some luck getting it seated when I put the bulging section of the tire/tube down and leaned on the rim to hold it in place. And soap helps a lot.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto - it took a few different angles to get the beads to catch during the inflation. What ultimately worked well, was laying the wheel on the pool table and babysitting it while slowing pumping up the tube. Pressing in the beads so they'd catch. Haven't had any issues since then however. 

Using 45nrth Husker Du's by the way - with the light 'Q' tubes.


So, I suggest heading out and picking up a pool table asap. Or checking Craigslist for a used one.


(ha)


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

I am surprised by how thin and light the Vee 8, 120 tp tires and supplied tubes are on my X9 FS Bluto. I see no need to mess around with tubeless. 

As an aside? I picked a can of tire seal and inflate made for bike tires at the local Walmart. It's smaller than a can of beer. Whether it is better than another tube and inflation device is another question. Certainly easier.


----------



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

I gave up.

Returned the tubes. I'm not dealing with that kinda of thing if I ever get a flat on the trail. No way.

Like I said, I'm getting wheels around the holidays when I see some good sales. I just wait till then, go tubeless, and get 4.5 tires all in one shot.

Should be like riding a new bike! Can't wait!

Can you go bigger then 4.5 on these? I'm 1x10 with a wolf tooth 32 on the front, so I do have some extra room....


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tubeless is good for flat protection. With a fatbike, I don't think you gain that much from a weight perspective (very low percentage relative to the tire & rim weight). It's all about flat protection and how the tire reacts at low pressure.



Tradition123 said:


> I gave up.
> 
> Returned the tubes. I'm not dealing with that kinda of thing if I ever get a flat on the trail. No way.


God no. These are for garage/home install only. Trying to do these tubes on the trail will drive a person insane. Carry a spare full size tube.



Tradition123 said:


> Can you go bigger then 4.5 on these? I'm 1x10 with a wolf tooth 32 on the front, so I do have some extra room....


Have to be specific about rim and tire combos, plus exactly which frame/model/year the boris is. not all 4.5" tires are 4.5", and the boris has had multiple chainstay designs over the years. I've seen 3.8" tires measure at 2.8", I've seen 3.8" tires measure at 4". Same tire on different width fat tire rims = different widths. Usually with the fork, you have plenty of clearance. The issue is usually the chainstays and getting the tire/rim centered and dished properly between the chainstays. Chain clearance against the tire can be addressed by not using the inner chainring position (like you've done), but chainstay clearance is a different beast.


----------



## beachride (May 2, 2013)

My high/low limits on the rear deraileur were not adjusted. I got chain suck between the protector disc and freewheel. I should have checked that.

Also, the front end rattles a bit when front tire is off the ground and banged. It's not the headset. Maybe it's the Bluto? And how the heck are front bearings checked? There are these plastic collar things............I'm baffled.


I had it out on the local trail yesterday, slicing and dicing on the narrow route I usually trail run on. Some short steeps got the heart rate up. I'm surprised by how nimble and poised the bike is while doing slow speed cut back turns.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

It pays to check the hanger alignment too. The installed one, the spare in the box, and the spare my GF got me from BD were all off a bit. The Park tool for that is expensive, but I know of one LBS that does the alignment for $5 - cheep. Then again, they know if they align it, they'll have to do the derailleur adjust too - more $$$ (maybe $20 total?)


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

I just mounted some black Floyd's with SL tubes, no issues. my x9 FLYS now


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is my Boris FS X9 LTD.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

New bar, stem and grips, a kona xc/bc 760mm bar, with a kona xc/bc 40mm stem, and some kona lock ons. Bought them as new takeoffs on pinkbike. Please ignore the long brake cables.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm thinking of purchasing either a Boris, a Lurch, or a Framed Alaskan.

Any of you Boris-ers have any insight?

How's the geometry?
Specifically, are any of you taller - how does it ride (I'm 6'4")?


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

MoveMaine said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing either a Boris, a Lurch, or a Framed Alaskan.
> 
> Any of you Boris-ers have any insight?
> 
> ...


I'm not taller, but I own a Boris X7. With hindsight, I would have gone with the Lurch, because you would not need to do as many upgrades. I have upgraded wheel set, tires, handlebars, stem, derailleur, seat, pedals, cables, and switched to 1x10(personal preference) on my Boris. I didn't know any better at the time, when I purchased my Fat bike, and now I know if the description for a hub is "black," then you are not getting great parts for your bike.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

MoveMaine said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing either a Boris, a Lurch, or a Framed Alaskan.
> 
> Any of you Boris-ers have any insight?
> 
> ...


What Banjoguy said. I have a Boris X7, and a friend of mine bought a Lurch a year or so later. They are slightly heavier thanks to the steel frame but you get current spec front and rear spacing, better wheels, etc. etc. etc. There also appears to be room to fit a true 5" tire if that's something that tickles your fancy. You are probably going to want to replace the tires, but at least the Snowshoes are better than the Missions on the current X7s. Also, the Lurch appears to have a shorter effective top tube, so buy the biggest size (unless you have an uber short torso). I'm 6'3"+ and like the ETT on the XL Boris.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

MoveMaine said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing either a Boris, a Lurch, or a Framed Alaskan.
> 
> Any of you Boris-ers have any insight?
> 
> ...


Six-two, 33 inch inseam. I find the large Boris X7 "about" right. I say about right since I've not compared to others - and - since I did find that I prefer bars a bit further back than stock.

Regarding upgrades - had problems with the crank, got the upgrade and somehow managed to "fix" the stock one. So its an upgrade waiting to happen. BB5 to BB7 brakes on taller rotors, not really needed, but I got a BB7 kit for cheep so installed it. All the rest is personal comfy stuff - bars, seat, pedals, etc. Never a lick of trouble (yet) riding on the beach, just a good fresh water spray to wash off the salty crud. I did "upgrade" the 5x20mm fasteners to a A4 stainless (chloride tolerant stainless) - but that was more or less a lark.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Kinda messed my rim up,I fixed it but it took 3.5 hours. I did a 4ft drop, and landed on the only rock in the landing. Put a nice size dent in the right side of the rear rim.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

MoveMaine said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing either a Boris, a Lurch, or a Framed Alaskan.
> 
> Any of you Boris-ers have any insight?
> 
> ...


Hi MoveMaine- 
I searched and found the lowest price for the Framed Alaskan Alloy is $1099 + $40 Shipping. = $1139 (please correct me if there is a lower cost one?)

The Alaskan does NOT have Mulefut tubeless compatible wheels. This is a valuable and costly upgrade which comes stock on the Motobecane Fat Bikes such as Rigid or FS Bluto Lurch, Sturgis fat bikes etc

The Sturgis NX at $1099 has Mulefut tubeless compatible wheels

Motobecane Sturgis NX has a 1x11 drivetrain.
That alaskan is an X5 1x10 drivetrain which is quite a bit lower level.

Sturgis NX has hydraulic disc brakes
Alaskan has mechanical

Sturgis NX has very well rated name brand Maxxis Minions
Alaskan has "house" brand tires

lowest price for the Framed Alaskan Alloy is $1099 + $40 Shipping. = $1139
Motobecane Sturgis NX is $1099 + Free Ship 48










If you want more gears, the Motobecane Sturgis Fat Bikes (not NX) are 2x10 and Mulefut wheels


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

can someone remind me what the a/c measurement on the stock steel fork is? 

Can any one comment on the handling characteristics of either going with a longer a/c or running a tapered fork with the cane creek adapter that also raises the front end a bit?

I'm really looking for carbon fork suggestions. I saw Jenson has a straight steer mrp but 300 is probably more than I want to spend


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Would a 10mm rear axle fit in the dropouts on the boris? I'm looking at swapping out my wheelset and there's a good deal on a set of alex rims on ebay that I'm pretty sure would save some weight over the stock rims.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

hankscorpio said:


> can someone remind me what the a/c measurement on the stock steel fork is?
> 
> Can any one comment on the handling characteristics of either going with a longer a/c or running a tapered fork with the cane creek adapter that also raises the front end a bit?
> 
> I'm really looking for carbon fork suggestions. I saw Jenson has a straight steer mrp but 300 is probably more than I want to spend


Don't know stock, but I put on a salsa enabler fork, and it had an almost perfect ac length.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

traditiionalist said:


> Would a 10mm rear axle fit in the dropouts on the boris? I'm looking at swapping out my wheelset and there's a good deal on a set of alex rims on ebay that I'm pretty sure would save some weight over the stock rims.


10mm thru bolt will fit both front and rear. Real trick is the hub width. I doubt you'll easily find a 170/135 hub set that users 10mm thru bolts.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> 10mm thru bolt will fit both front and rear. Real trick is the hub width. I doubt you'll easily find a 170/135 hub set that users 10mm thru bolts.


Only the rear is a 10mm thru, the rims are alex blizzerk, with novatech hubs. How heavy are the current wheels? Has anyone weighed them?


----------



## Yeti Tom (Sep 19, 2011)

I just recently weighed the weinmann rohl 80 wheels on my x9...4.01 pounds!


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Only the rear is a 10mm thru, the rims are alex blizzerk, with novatech hubs. How heavy are the current wheels? Has anyone weighed them?


I was checking out the Alex Blizzerk/Novatech hub wheel set on Ebay and the front disc brake mounts were not compatible with Surly, Salsa, and 9zero7 bikes, which is the same as a Boris.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> I was checking out the Alex Blizzerk/Novatech hub wheel set on Ebay and the front disc brake mounts were not compatible with Surly, Salsa, and 9zero7 bikes, which is the same as a Boris.


They would work, the boris uses a 135 front hub spacing, not rear. The pugsley uses a rear spaced hub in the front.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

This+++

The stock Boris fork uses front hub spacing. If you look back in this post, you'll also find some good info about a carbon fiber fatbike fork that'll work on the boris. I'm tempted, just haven't done it yet. I was able to use a salsa enabler fork with the rear brake offset on my boris, but I had to adjust the bearing locknuts and re-dish the wheel to get the correct spacing. Easy to do if you know how and no additional parts are needed, but if you don't know how, it can be very frustrating.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

watts888 said:


> This+++
> 
> The stock Boris fork uses front hub spacing. If you look back in this post, you'll also find some good info about a carbon fiber fatbike fork that'll work on the boris. I'm tempted, just haven't done it yet. I was able to use a salsa enabler fork with the rear brake offset on my boris, but I had to adjust the bearing locknuts and re-dish the wheel to get the correct spacing. Easy to do if you know how and no additional parts are needed, but if you don't know how, it can be very frustrating.


I use a carbon fork on my boris


----------



## op71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jumbo Jims are now showing up in the 4.4 size on the website. Who is going to be the first to see if they fit the rear of the Boris.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Natasha? It costs $100 more than the X7. It has Deore components and shimano hydraulic brakes, and Fat b Nimble tires, I think. Those differences seem like maybe they justify the increase in price bu I not sure about the Deore vs x7.
My gf likes the look of it but also loves my 2016 Farley 7 but the price of the Trek makes it not an option right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I have some Surly Nates that I'm trying to mount tubeless to the Boris rims, but the tires are WAY too loose, has anyone figured out how to get a loose tire to stay on the rim to get it to inflate?


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

*Still LOVING my Boris!*

He's been my spring trainer ... my wood feature teacher ... and this year he's my trail Steward steed... still trying to talk Grandpa into the chainsaw rack on the back ... :-D. Go grandma go!!!

The only thing original is His frame and Tektro brakes ... I did go with the Carver carbon fork up front (LOVE IT), have a carbon bar and ergons to further reduce the vibrating up front ~ more or less same cockpit set up as my other ponies. Love how this bike has grown with me!


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Boris and I checking the XC trails at LL Stub Stewart after the storm last weekend ... little tree down on Shoofly


----------



## GrandmaRedlocks (Aug 30, 2014)

Traditiionalist ~ I've got the original wheel set off my Boris if that dented rim won't hold ...


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

middlewoodlands said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Natasha? It costs $100 more than the X7. It has Deore components and shimano hydraulic brakes, and Fat b Nimble tires, I think. Those differences seem like maybe they justify the increase in price bu I not sure about the Deore vs x7.
> My gf likes the look of it but also loves my 2016 Farley 7 but the price of the Trek makes it not an option right now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


Because the Deore doesn't mention a clutch, I give the nod to the X7. The Shimano Hydraulic brakes are low end and the BB5's are a decent mechanical. As for tires, I know the VEE 8's are boat anchors, but the reviews for the FbN are weak sidewall.


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

burbskate said:


> I have some Surly Nates that I'm trying to mount tubeless to the Boris rims, but the tires are WAY too loose, has anyone figured out how to get a loose tire to stay on the rim to get it to inflate?


I used the split tube method with foam. My tires are Juggernaut Pros. I had a spool of rope that is flat and 3/4 inch wide for tying trees to a stake. I cut the rope to fit around the tire one and a half times. I put a loop on end of the rope. Then I wrapped the rope around the tire, putting the end of the rope through the loop. I pulled back on the loose end of the rope to squish the tire against the rim. With my free hand I put air in the tire with a compressor. Sometimes I had to try more than once and two people makes this job easy, I think.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> Because the Deore doesn't mention a clutch, I give the nod to the X7. The Shimano Hydraulic brakes are low end and the BB5's are a decent mechanical. As for tires, I know the VEE 8's are boat anchors, but the reviews for the FbN are weak sidewall.


Sidewalls could be an issue if she is riding aggressively in rocky areas- is she?

No complaints on the Hydraulic brakes either and they stop and modulate and hold adjustments better than cable/mechanical. The lower standover is also a plus for ladies.

Every customer who's gotten their Natasha womens fatbikes has loved them and say these look amazing in person with the color matched wheels.


----------



## middlewoodlands (Sep 11, 2015)

joebikesdirect said:


> Sidewalls could be an issue if she is riding aggressively in rocky areas- is she?
> 
> No complaints on the Hydraulic brakes either and they stop and modulate and hold adjustments better than cable/mechanical. The lower standover is also a plus for ladies.
> 
> Every customer who's gotten their Natasha womens fatbikes has loved them and say these look amazing in person with the color matched wheels.


Thanks for the responses. 
I'm not concerned about sidewalls with the riding she would be doing. She would actually be using this primarily for bikejoring - so tame singletrack, wide grass or sandy trails, and some snow riding (for snow I have more aggressive tires I could loan her if need be). Good brakes and a good rear derailleur that keeps the chain on are important to her. Weight is also a consideration.
So the frame is actually different than the Boris? Lower standover, any other differences in geometry?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Got a 120mm bluto and a new front wheel comming for my boris. Can't wait.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Little teaser....

















Will post pictures when it's installed.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Bluto is on, total weight 35lbs


----------



## Banjoguy (Oct 29, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> Bluto is on, total weight 35lbs


Did you need a special head set to mount the bluto? Your bike is sweet looking with those forks!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Banjoguy said:


> Did you need a special head set to mount the bluto? Your bike is sweet looking with those forks!


Yep, a cane creek ec44/40 bottom cup. Still have to change the rim strip in the front back to red.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

please let us know the riding characteristics of raising the head tube


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

What did you end up doing for the front wheel? I have my bluto showing up today, haven't figure what I'm going to do yet for the wheel, though ultimately I want to set up front and rear with mulefuts.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> What did you end up doing for the front wheel? I have my bluto showing up today, haven't figure what I'm going to do yet for the wheel, though ultimately I want to set up front and rear with mulefuts.


Got a weinmann rim laced to a 150mm novatech hub, with a 120tpi 4.5 inch snowshoe and tube for $75 off pinkbike.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> please let us know the riding characteristics of raising the head tube


With sag, the front end doesn't feel any higher than the carbon fork I had on it before. It's taller than the stock steel fork though.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

First ride with the bluto. It definitely transformed the bike.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Another ride with the bluto. It just keeps getting better and better. Excuse the long brake cables.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

JUST got mine together yesterday. 100mm bluto, mulefut front (mulefut was 1310g, stock front 1590, stock fork 1500, bluto 1790) Went with q-tube up front as well over the stock tube. Feels pretty good as it sits, though I'm pretty certain I want another bottomless token to keep from bottoming out. Proper pressure is close, but still bottoms.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> JUST got mine together yesterday. 100mm bluto, mulefut front (mulefut was 1310g, stock front 1590, stock fork 1500, bluto 1790) Went with q-tube up front as well over the stock tube. Feels pretty good as it sits, though I'm pretty certain I want another bottomless token to keep from bottoming out. Proper pressure is close, but still bottoms.


I bottom out my 120mm pretty easily, but the drops and jumps make it happen often. I'm going to put in a bottomless token or two soon.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Any of you find a viable option for a 30.4 seat post? I'm really not looking to shim. I hadn't realized there were so few posts available in this size.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> Any of you find a viable option for a 30.4 seat post? I'm really not looking to shim. I hadn't realized there were so few posts available in this size.


Got a gravity dropper with a shim on mine.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm running a problem solvers shim down to 27.2 with no issue.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

I'm a pretty big guy, 235. I'm not all too keen on running shims as I'd rather as much insertion length as possible, especially for how hard I am on the bike. Maybe possible to shave down a 30.9 a bit?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> I'm a pretty big guy, 235. I'm not all too keen on running shims as I'd rather as much insertion length as possible, especially for how hard I am on the bike. Maybe possible to shave down a 30.9 a bit?


Not safely, no. A shim thats longer than 4" should be fine.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

What size does that shim down to?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

this is what i have. At 235 I would much rather trust this than shaving a post. it feels just as solid to me as any other seatpost set up I've had.

http://www.jensonusa.com/Problem-Solvers-Seatpost-Shim-Fits-272


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> this is what i have. At 235 I would much rather trust this than shaving a post. it feels just as solid to me as any other seatpost set up I've had.
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/Problem-Solvers-Seatpost-Shim-Fits-272


That's the same shim I use for my gravity dropper.

Pretty soon I'm going to swap my 1x9 drive train to a 1x10, or maybe a 1x11. Swap my x5 stuff out for probably a sram xo drivetrain, but I might give Shimano a try.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Ive used that shim before. I never had a problem using it, though I seem to remember there was a bit more noise from the seat post. Could just be me. Either way, I'm hoping to upgrade to a bucksaw frame at some point, so swapping the seat post could be a mute point.

The bluto completely changes the bike. I do indeed need another bottomless token to get pressure and progressiveness perfected. It works in a way that you don't really notice that it's doing anything, but it takes all the sharpness out of the front. You still have to work the front of the bike, but it rounds off all the edges. 100% best thing I could have done to the bike.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

that 30.4 seatpost is one of the reasons I haven't gotten a boris with a bluto. That's not a common enough size and would require going down to 27.2mm dropper seatpost. I've run a 4" long shim under my 240 lbs without problem. I would avoid those cheap $10 3" shims off ebay though. cheap metal, and not long enough. My shim is a cane creek. works well.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

We'll see what happens. I really don't plan on keeping everything on this frame for too long. Perhaps just build it back up as a spare for friends.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got my hoboy fork, thing feels so light it's hard to believe it's not fragile.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Did yours come with an axle or did you get qr version. I sitting here with a brand new hobby I can't use cause they didn't send an axle (I got thru axle version) and won't reply to my emails about it

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

bwahaha. Yes. I got a qr version and it had a thru axle in it. pm me and I'll send it to you. bwahaha


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll give the Sarma order details for future reference. I ordered a 465mm straight steer 135qr hoboy on November 15th. I had emailed with them a few times before purchasing but it took them a while to respond to those emails. After I placed the order I got a confirmation from pay pal but not Sarma. I emailed them a few days after I ordered to check and 4 days later they send me a tracking link. 

The box came from China in good condition and well packaged. The first thing I noticed when I opened it was a handwritten sticker that said 465QR. The second thing I noticed was a 15x150 thru axle sitting in the box. I immediately assumed I got the wrong fork. Opened it up...nope, qr. I confirmed this morning that I got what I ordered (465, straight, 135 qr) a compression plug branded necco, and the thru axle branded Sarma. Fork weighed 570 grams on my scale.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

First ride with the carbon fork installed, and I'll say it's a huge improvement...

Chinese ebay fork, tapered, gloss black, QR axle, 483 A/C measurement.

A few thoughts:
- Fork blades wouldn't fit over the axles, needed to file the gap wider
- Headset race was too tight of a fit, had to wet-sand for easier installation
- Lower cup had to be filed down roughly 4 to 5mm to fit into head tube
- Needed to swap down to a 160mm brake rotor for a proper fit
- Fork is crazy stiff, and seemingly well made less the slight fit issues
- Braking is a great deal more responsive. 160mm rotor is a welcome change
- I flopped the stem (down) to account for the raise in height
- Increased 'trail' has changed the steering, but not necessarily a bad thing
- Out of the saddle peddling is a good deal more responsive, less flex
- Shaved a solid two pounds off the complete bike weight (30.3 lbs. total)
- Overall, the bike felt more agile - higher 'fun factor' - light front end


For a modest $180 in parts, time, filing, and installation - it was a very welcomed upgrade.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mudquest said:


> First ride with the carbon fork installed, and I'll say it's a huge improvement...
> 
> Chinese ebay fork, tapered, gloss black, QR axle, 483 A/C measurement.
> 
> ...


My Chinese carbon fork served me well, it handled quite a few jumps and drops. I finally upgraded to a bluto. I also had to file the dropouts to fit my axle, and had to file the cane creek headset lower cup down due to the ridge in the headtube. I had no issues getting the crown race on, but I wet sanded the whole steerer with 600 grit sandpaper. I might put the carbon fork back on for the winter. I haven't decided yet.










After with the bluto

















Definitely the most fun with a bike I've had in a long time. Next item on the checklist are a set of Chinese carbon rims.

Weight with carbon fork and the following upgrades.... 32lbs
Gravity dropper
1x chainring
Vice vp pedals
Surly nates
760 mm Kona xc bc bar and 60mm kona stem 
Odi rogue grips
Clarks hydraulic brakes
Cane creek lower headset
(Have a xo rear derailleur and shifter waiting to go one)

Weight with bluto and the upgrades listed above.... 35 lbs.

I have q tubes to replace the stock tubes which weighed 513 grams.


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

So I got a new wheelset for my Boris and went tubeless and since there's some snow in the forecast I figured I'd get out and try them out. I started having some shifting issues and then saw my rear wheel wobbling and then I figured out the issue. It took a lil ingenuity to make it home. Now let's see how bd is with the warranty. Anyone else break a frame in this area?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

First generation? Yes mine broke in the same place. Warrantee without problem, cost me shipping and time. I was the second one that they had documented. Ended up with second gen bright green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes it is a first generation with the sliding dropouts. Glad I'm not the only one who had a brake in that spot. Is your replacement the same frame with the sliders and normal size seat post? I emailed them so hopefully I'll hear back in the next day or two.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Non slider, odd ball seat post size. Smaller... Had to get new dropper and use shim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't like hearing that. The sliding dropouts were the main reason I bought the bike. I guess we shall see what happens.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Yup, no longer available, couldn't replace with different model when I warranted mine. Were very easy to work with, no complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

The KHS 4season has sliding dropouts, or at least did for a time. This is a bonus in that you can slide the hub back to clear larger tires (like popular 4.8's). If you aren't already doing that then I wouldn't get too caught up in that. If you are, then one option would be to sell the warranty replacement and find a used 4season. My guess is they give you a full frame, but you only need a rear tri to get that one back on the trails. Find a KHS dealer and see if they can order you one.

Nice job with the stick BTW. When my friend's skinny bike broke like that we used a Park tire lever on both sides and did a similar patch job to roll it out. LBS ordered him a new rear tri and it was replaced under warranty, so thta sort of thing isn't that out of the ordinary. Option B to keep the rear sliders would be to seek out a local welder, preferably a bike builder.


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm not concerned about the ability to run bigger tires in the rear but the sliders do allow me to run it single speed during the summer months and that does matter to me and was the reason i purchased the bike. I just emailed some more pics, i'll wait and see how I make out and how its handled before I say anything further...


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Out and about today on the boris, bluto and mineral oil brakes performed suprisingly well in the snow.


----------



## Coyotefred (Dec 21, 2016)

*22" x9*

Hi everyone,

Looking to buy myself a Christmas gift, leaning towards either Boris FS X9 or Lurch FS.

I'm 6-1, 34" inseam, about 25" torso and arms.

Looks like the X9 is only available in 21" now...from the sizing guidelines this looks like it would be too large to take a chance on. Is that right or have others made this work?

The Lurch FS is available in 18" and 22" in the color I want (gray), but I could live with the blue in 20" which seems the safest choice based on BD's guidelines.

Any thoughts?

Thanks for your help/advice,


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Coyotefred said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking to buy myself a Christmas gift, leaning towards either Boris FS X9 or Lurch FS.
> 
> ...


Honestly, get the lurch. It has better components, and a better wheels, which is a big deal because fat bike rims can get up there in weight. The lurch also has the ability to clear a much bigger tire in the rear, and has a wider rear end. With the industry moving almost completely away from 170 rears on a fat bike this is omportant, as it almost future proofs the bike.

I do love my boris though.


----------



## Coyotefred (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey thanks for your advice. I'm leaning towards the Lurch at this point. It's a little more than I'd prefer to spend just getting into fat biking, but I've read more than a few posts here from folks who bought less-expensive BD Moto models and then wished they had spent a little more to get a little more. And you make a great point about the rear tire I wasn't aware of.

Only question now is the Lurch sizing. The color I'd prefer is only available in 18"/med and 22"/XL. The BD guidelines for the 18"/med (5-9 to 6-0) put me just outside for height (I'm a little under 6-1), but the standover and TT specs are pretty close to hybrid bikes that have fit me well in the past. Since I don't plan on riding too aggressively and would actually prefer a more upright ride due to some low back issues, would the 18"/med work? Or should I stick to the BD guidelines and go with the 20"/large size in another color?

Thanks again for the help!



traditiionalist said:


> Honestly, get the lurch. It has better components, and a better wheels, which is a big deal because fat bike rims can get up there in weight. The lurch also has the ability to clear a much bigger tire in the rear, and has a wider rear end. With the industry moving almost completely away from 170 rears on a fat bike this is omportant, as it almost future proofs the bike.
> 
> I do love my boris though.


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Coyotefred said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking to buy myself a Christmas gift, leaning towards either Boris FS X9 or Lurch FS.
> 
> ...


Guidelines are just that, guidelines. I'm very similar measurements and a 21'' boris fits great. The Lurch had too short of a top tube for me. Assuming this isnt your first bike review the geometry and how it works for you and pick the bike that fits you best.


----------



## Mammot (Dec 12, 2016)

*Boris X7*









I received my Boris X7 from BikesDirect. Shipping wasn't kind. The derailleur was nearly bent in half. The front fork was mounted backwards and there is a 3mm chip in the paint. BikesDirect suggested using nail polish to repair the chip. I took it to a bike shop after assembly. The derailleur was able to be straightened. I have issues going between gears 10 and 11. It's a manual thing for me. I have to stop and move the chain from the small wheel to the big wheel or vice versa. I am thinking the derailleur is the problem. BikesDirect doesn't seem to be helpful and I haven't taken it back to the bike shop.

Despite the issues, I am thrilled with my first fat bike! Totally love it. I have not purchased snow worthy tires yet, so I can't test it in the snow but it's amazing on dirt, pavement etc. It is a really cool bike for $700.

What color nail polish matches Ocean Blue? Anyone know?


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mammot said:


> View attachment 1112099
> 
> 
> I received my Boris X7 from BikesDirect. Shipping wasn't kind. The derailleur was nearly bent in half. The front fork was mounted backwards and there is a 3mm chip in the paint. BikesDirect suggested using nail polish to repair the chip. I took it to a bike shop after assembly. The derailleur was able to be straightened. I have issues going between gears 10 and 11. It's a manual thing for me. I have to stop and move the chain from the small wheel to the big wheel or vice versa. I am thinking the derailleur is the problem. BikesDirect doesn't seem to be helpful and I haven't taken it back to the bike shop.
> ...


Nice color! I would just go to a pharmacy with a picture of the bike in hand and try to match it. Nail polish usually dries a bit lighter than in the bottle i think.

Sounds like the shop needs to adjust the front derailleur if you paid for an adjustment on both. Otherwise check out youtube on how to adjust it, its not that difficult and can save you the time of bringing it in.

Ride on.


----------



## Mammot (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! They said that it would be a clunky shift between the big and small gears. It usually happens when I am riding up a steep hill and try to shift down. On flat ground, where you don't need to shift....it's fine.


----------



## Mammot (Dec 12, 2016)

I am wondering if 4.8" tires will fit on the stock Boris X7.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mammot said:


> Thanks for the advice! They said that it would be a clunky shift between the big and small gears. It usually happens when I am riding up a steep hill and try to shift down. On flat ground, where you don't need to shift....it's fine.


Well, you shouldn't really be shifting under load like that, try to shift down/up before the climbs. However, it should usually be VERY easy to shift down in the front versus up.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Mammot said:


> I am wondering if 4.8" tires will fit on the stock Boris X7.


Nope, a juggernaut 4.5 is the biggest and even then you need to trim the outer knobs.


----------



## ChevDog (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone - Just joined the forum. I ordered a Boris the Evil Brute on Monday, and it is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I picked this model for the hydro discs, Shimano drivetrain, wheelset, etc. I wanted to get better components than I have on my 29er. Has anyone got one of these on the scales yet? I have a few parts left over from previous bikes (saddle, seatpost, etc) than I plan on swapping on after the initial test ride. Hope to be posting a pic tomorrow night!


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought the original Boris X9. Bought Mulefuts, went tubeless, 10 speed with original cranks, carbon fork, and was just below 30 pounds. Here's the link of going tubeless-
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/us...-floater-larry-3-8-tires-pictures-978927.html


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

I bought a original boris. I upgraded the tires, handlebars, stem, seatpost,seat, headset,pedals,brakes, and went to a 1x drive train.

With a carbon fork I'm 31 lbs









With a bluto it's 34lbs









Keep in mind, I have a gravity dropper. I have q tubes ultralight which will drop a pound coming in the mail.


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Why q-tubes? Why not go tubeless or won't the rim support going tubeless?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Pack66 said:


> Why q-tubes? Why not go tubeless or won't the rim support going tubeless?


The rims when setup tubeless don't save much weight due to sill foam + split tube.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you running a thru axle carbon or do you have two front wheels? Or lace a new hub to stock rim? 

Tubeless definitely won't save much weight but people will argue it lowers rolling resistance as well as reducing the risk of pinch or puncture flats. I run q tubes and jumbo Jims on the stock wheels, 1x10, deore brakes and lower end race face cockpit and it weighs around 33lbs.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

hankscorpio said:


> Are you running a thru axle carbon or do you have two front wheels? Or lace a new hub to stock rim?
> 
> Tubeless definitely won't save much weight but people will argue it lowers rolling resistance as well as reducing the risk of pinch or puncture flats. I run q tubes and jumbo Jims on the stock wheels, 1x10, deore brakes and lower end race face cockpit and it weighs around 33lbs.


I have 2 front wheels


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Well I finally learned my lesson in dealing with Bikesdirect. You get exactly what you pay for, there isn't any great deal to be had. These are budget bikes that are a step above department store bikes. If you are someone who leaves a bike as is or is looking for a beater or spare these are great option.

I gave BD a try back in 09 or so and bought a 29er hardtail. I got about 150 miles out of it before the frame broke. I stayed away for a long time but when they introduced the Boris equipped with sliders and all the brazeons it was exactly what I was looking for and was priced right. It was fun to run single speed and the rack options were great for the winter time. Well I might have got 700 miles out of it before the frame broke. 

Contacted BD, sent them additional pictures they said to package it up and sent them it they would inspect it and send me something "comparable". Didn't hear anything from them after that. About 2.5-3 weeks later I had a package at my front door, one of the current Boris frames. 

Obviously no sliding drop outs, a lack of brazons, which was the sole reason i bought the bike not to mention this frame is over a pound heavier than my original. I don't agree that this is a comparable replacement. I contacted them to discuss and basically got none of those frames are available, the geometry is similar so therefore its comparable and there's nothing more that can be done and then they quit replying. 

Since there's no other option I put the bike back together and the chainline is horrible. Running a 4.0 floater in the back and big on the cassette small up front the chain is rubbing sitting on the rack. It looks ok in the bigger chainring so i'm hoping that going 1x will make it usable. Personally this frame is garbage! It's great to get away cheap for a snow bike but thats about it. 

After all that I went to my LBS and bought a Jamis Dragonslayer to fit my needs and ill give the crap out of this pos in the snow. I really feel bad for recommending BD to friends and family and hope they have better luck than i did. Lesson Learned!


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

finny1999 said:


> Well I finally learned my lesson in dealing with Bikesdirect. You get exactly what you pay for, there isn't any great deal to be had. These are budget bikes that are a step above department store bikes. If you are someone who leaves a bike as is or is looking for a beater or spare these are great option.
> 
> I gave BD a try back in 09 or so and bought a 29er hardtail. I got about 150 miles out of it before the frame broke. I stayed away for a long time but when they introduced the Boris equipped with sliders and all the brazeons it was exactly what I was looking for and was priced right. It was fun to run single speed and the rack options were great for the winter time. Well I might have got 700 miles out of it before the frame broke.
> 
> ...


Something sounds a bit wrong with this.

I understand about the new vs old frame, but I think the new frame you received may be damaged. I've run a 4.5 in the rear of mine with a 1x before with no issues. A on one floater would definitely clear. I


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

traditiionalist said:


> Something sounds a bit wrong with this.
> 
> I understand about the new vs old frame, but I think the new frame you received may be damaged. I've run a 4.5 in the rear of mine with a 1x before with no issues. A on one floater would definitely clear. I


Had first gen frame, broke, got second gen frame. I too wished the sliding dropouts would have been retained however, I run floaters and there is no chain run and I run 2x10. (Clinging mud is the excepting but that's gonna happen with any bike if the mud is severe enough)
So have to agree something isn't right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

traditiionalist said:


> The rims when setup tubeless don't save much weight due to sill foam + split tube.


Ah. I don't go tubeless for weight, I do it for dealing with thorns and goatheads. That and I think the ride is better.


----------



## finny1999 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hard to get a good picture but that is the chain line I have on the rack with a 26t chainring and in the 36t on the cassette.

I wouldn't doubt there's something wrong with it. They probably sent me something out of the reject pile.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I ordered a set of the 29er wheels that fit the Boris from bike island. Just now mounted with the 2.1 Nanos that come with them. Looks kinda funny after being used to the Hell Billie 4.25's. I'll post up some pics when I get a chance. No ride report though because my lower back hates me.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

New goodies.

4.5 juggernaut pro for the front, q tubes, and the selle anatomica nsx saddle. Also swapped the 27tpi nate with the 120 tpi snowshoe 4.5 in the rear.


----------



## ChevDog (Jan 6, 2017)

Here is my new Boris the Evil Brute. This pic is right after a quick ride in the snow on Saturday afternoon. First fat bike. Enjoying it so far. Setting it up with tubeless and some other goodies tonight


----------



## Pack66 (Jul 7, 2015)

Your SO must love having the bike by the fireplace.


----------



## Mudquest (Aug 25, 2015)

I only wish my shop room had a fireplace too. That'd be nice.


----------



## ChevDog (Jan 6, 2017)

Working on the bike in front of the pellet stove is really nice this time of year. I'm only getting away with working in the family room because my wife gave my furniture to one of my daughters and the ne furniture is still a few weeks from arrival. 

I had enough time to tinker a bit tonight. The stock bike was 35.6 lbs. replacing the stock saddle and seatpost with the selle Italian and carbon post from my old road bike drooped a full pound. Based on the weight of the front tube it looks like I should lose almost 2 lbs from going tubeless. I will update with more weights and pics as I progress. 

Does anyone have a trick to getting these tires on and off? I broke a plastic tire lever tonight just trying to remove the front tire. If it is going to be this hard, I'm not looking forward to the tubeless project...


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

ChevDog said:


> Working on the bike in front of the pellet stove is really nice this time of year. I'm only getting away with working in the family room because my wife gave my furniture to one of my daughters and the ne furniture is still a few weeks from arrival.
> 
> I had enough time to tinker a bit tonight. The stock bike was 35.6 lbs. replacing the stock saddle and seatpost with the selle Italian and carbon post from my old road bike drooped a full pound. Based on the weight of the front tube it looks like I should lose almost 2 lbs from going tubeless. I will update with more weights and pics as I progress.
> 
> Does anyone have a trick to getting these tires on and off? I broke a plastic tire lever tonight just trying to remove the front tire. If it is going to be this hard, I'm not looking forward to the tubeless project...


Some guys will tell you to protect the hub and use a stiff shoe more or less jump on it. I'm a light weight and it didn't work for me. What did work was leaving a couple of pounds of air in the tire and using C-clamps to break the bead. A short block of wood beneath the C-clamp will remove a larger part of the bead. I heard about carrying clamp out on the trail, and references to not being tough enough, but that was what is was like the first time with the new mulefuts. After the first break it was much easier.
Here's the link. http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/breaking-seal-tubeless-ready-rims-996006.html


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

ChevDog said:


> Here is my new Boris the Evil Brute. This pic is right after a quick ride in the snow on Saturday afternoon. First fat bike. Enjoying it so far. Setting it up with tubeless and some other goodies tonight
> View attachment 1114799


Nice! I've had buddy's with mulefats stand on there tires to get them to unseat. I've seen another guy in a shop pinch the tire in a padded vice to get it to unseat.

Makes me want to pick up a set of those rims for my boris.


----------



## sferguson24 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah getting the tubeless conversion done on my night train was worth it, but it involved a ratchet strap, removing the valve cores and 160psi to get the damn beads set. It was worth it in the end. Don't even try with a hand pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevDog (Jan 6, 2017)

Breaking the beads wasn't a problem for me. It is getting the tire on and off of the rim. They are really tight!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

sferguson24 said:


> ... and 160psi to get the damn beads set. It was worth it in the end.


If you had to use that much pressure, you're lucky you're alive. Tubeless system manufacturers normally recommend no higher than 40 psi to seat the bead. If you can't seat it at 40, somethings not right. A friend decided to ignore that and blew a fat tire off his rim at 45 psi. Bloodied up his face and arm, everybody in the shop had ringing ears, destroyed the tire. I don't want to think what 160 psi would do to a person if it went off. brings back memories of split ring tire explosions.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

20 psi was enough to set the beads on 5 different tires.


----------



## sferguson24 (Jan 10, 2015)

I needed the volume, not pressure. No clue how you would get the bead up on the shelf without the air volume. Clearly once the bead jumped up I pulled the blow gun off. Just like seating a car tire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevDog (Jan 6, 2017)

I finally had time last night to do the tubeless conversion on the Evil Brute. Went surprisingly well for my first time doing tubeless. The key for me was a bottle of soapy water to lube the beads to get them on and off the rime, as well as to help them seat. the tires seated with a floor pump and held air without Stans. Added Stans and shook them up and spun them and let the bike sit overnight. No air loss overnight, and no signs of any sealant leaking out form anywhere. Success!

Final weight after conversion was 33 lbs. I weighed the tubes by themselves - they were 2.3lbs for the pair!


----------



## ChevDog (Jan 6, 2017)

And here is a pic of the completed bike! I changed out the red rimstrips for black.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Slx 11 speed derailleur,cassette, shifter and chain is on the way for my boris


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Another ride on the boris


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Anyone running a 1x11?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Slx 11 speed drive train installed


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

very nice. Is that slx for all parts?


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

wreckster said:


> very nice. Is that slx for all parts?


Slx everything. Only cost me $146.60. One of the best upgrades I have done. I went with the 11-42 cassette.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I put the fat tires back on my Boris and went out exploring with some friends yesterday. I felt confident with the bike all day (not so confident with my fitness ). I even did some serious bombing down some rocky, rooty and rutted downhills and never worried about anything.

Sunny skies and warm temps are not common in Kentucky and we felt lucky to have it. It was a great day overall but my favorite part was finding the old abandoned homestead in the middle of nowhere. Looks like a lot of life happened there.


----------



## Rejtheedge (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone running the Surly Nate 26x3.8 on the rear wheels of the Boris X5?

Just put the Bud in front and a great difference vs the Snowshoe.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Rejtheedge said:


> Anyone running the Surly Nate 26x3.8 on the rear wheels of the Boris X5?
> 
> Just put the Bud in front and a great difference vs the Snowshoe.


I was, I have some faster rolling tires on now









But I have it currently with a 4.5 Kenda juggernaut pro in the front, and a 4.5 snowshoe in the rear. I just have enough clearance in the rear so I don't have chain rub with a 1x11.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

My friend and I had a snow day today from school, and decided on riding. He's on a medium boris (left) I'm on my boris on the right. Did 10 miles into town.


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Something that's interesting, is my stock 2015 large boris weighs less than my friends new 2016 medium boris. Mine was 36lbs stock, his was 38lbs stock. He swapped to 120tpi floaters and removed the black rim strip to save some weight. 

I added 2 bottomless tokens to the bluto, as I was bottoming out on large jumps/drops. The components are being swapped onto a carbon speed full suspension frame soon.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I did a several stream crossings a few weekends ago and set aside time to rebuild the hubs and the bottom bracket yesterday. I have read that some folks have had issues with the bottom bracket wearing out quickly. The minute I pulled the bearings, water poured out of the bottom bracket so I did not have high hopes. The plastic sleeve was covered in muck, as well. I was very surprised that the bearings were still very smooth and did not have any play in them so I just cleaned everything up and put it all back together. 

The hubs are still fine. I pulled the seals off and did not see any visible signs of contamination under them. The axles still spin freely and did not have a "gritchy" feeling. I ended up leaving them alone. I am not looking forward to the day they need rebuilding because the metal pressed in bearing cover is not going to be fun to deal with.

I did end up rebuilding the headset. I suggest everyone do this fairly regularly. The seals on the lower cup did nothing to keep out nastiness.


----------



## SkyPunK (Feb 26, 2017)

hi guys!!
i just ordered the boris sprung ltd in purple. looks awesome!!
however...i checked the fedex shipping weight. it says 30 lbs. is that right or am i getting half a bike or something?


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

SkyPunK said:


> hi guys!!
> i just ordered the boris sprung ltd in purple. looks awesome!!
> however...i checked the fedex shipping weight. it says 30 lbs. is that right or am i getting half a bike or something?


Mine said that. I think BD must have negotiated a flat rate or something.


----------



## SkyPunK (Feb 26, 2017)

Beicster said:


> Mine said that. I think BD must have negotiated a flat rate or something.


Yup. Called today. It's a flat rate on the size of the box. The weight is arbitrary. If it was a road bike I probably would have asked of they sold me a bike and a half! Lol

Anyway it's in MO right now on its way to WI. Can't wait!!


----------



## SkyPunK (Feb 26, 2017)

my new mistress Heather


----------



## traditiionalist (May 26, 2014)

Still love my boris, destroyed my nw chainring and crank going over a stone wall. Hit the chainring hard, stripped 3 of the threads in my chainring and bent the spider tabs (which cracked by the end of the ride). I replaced 1 bolt with a random bolt and nut, and the other 2 were held on with zipties(hole with yellow ziptie is missing the bolt completely, the black one is holding the stripped bolt in place) . It made it 6 miles like this. Who needs bolts anyway?

I put the 22t chainring on so I can ride it until my new crankset arrives.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone put a rack on the Boris the Brut? I have a 2016 w/ 197mm TA and bought a Axiom Fatliner rack and it doesn't look like there is any way it is going to fit. Need a rack for winter commuting.

Thanks


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

No racks huh?


----------



## Clipless in PA (May 27, 2009)

I have an Axiom fatliner on my Boris, but I have 170mm spacing.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Lots of racks fit. Know someone who has a regular mtb topeak track that he spread the legs on to make fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey folks, it's been awhile..

I need to replace the stock Lasco crankset on my X5. Been rereading this thread looking for details, but if it's fresh on anyone's mind could you please point me toward some possible options for an appropriate crank set and bottom bracket (if required)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone know if this crank

Sram Gx Fat 1000 Gxp Crankset, 10-Speed, 175mm, Black, 94mm, Bcd 34-22T

and this BB

SRAM GXP English 100mm Team Cups for Fat Bike Crank

would be a direct fit?


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

Greg_o said:


> Anyone know if this crank
> 
> Sram Gx Fat 1000 Gxp Crankset, 10-Speed, 175mm, Black, 94mm, Bcd 34-22T
> 
> ...


 Which Boris do you have?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Boris x7. (I mistakenly said x5 a few posts back) 

Bought in Nov 2014 which I suspect is the second generation (does not have the rear wheel slide outs people have mentioned.


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

Greg_o said:


> Boris x7. (I mistakenly said x5 a few posts back)
> 
> Bought in Nov 2014 which I suspect is the second generation (does not have the rear wheel slide outs people have mentioned.


Ok, the X7 has a 170mm rear hub so that SRAM BB and Crankset you indicated will work.

If you had a 190/197 rear hub, the crank arms wouldn't clear the chainstays.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Tavic said:


> Ok, the X7 has a 170mm rear hub so that SRAM BB and Crankset you indicated will work.
> 
> If you had a 190/197 rear hub, the crank arms wouldn't clear the chainstays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey that is greatly appreciated, thank you so much.

It was the 94mm measurement listed on the crank that I didn't understand since the BB is 100mm. What does the 94mm refer to?


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

Greg_o said:


> Hey that is greatly appreciated, thank you so much.
> 
> It was the 94mm measurement listed on the crank that I didn't understand since the BB is 100mm. What does the 94mm refer to?


I have no idea. Where'd you find that spec?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Tavic said:


> I have no idea. Where'd you find that spec?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Right here

https://www.niagaracycle.com/catego...175mm-black-94mm-bcd-34-22t-no-bottom-bracket


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

Greg_o said:


> Right here
> 
> https://www.niagaracycle.com/catego...175mm-black-94mm-bcd-34-22t-no-bottom-bracket


Ok, that is in reference to the chainring mounting, 94mm BCD (Bolt Circle Diameter). Whoever posted it put the comma in the wrong spot.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Tavic said:


> Ok, that is in reference to the chainring mounting, 94mm BCD (Bolt Circle Diameter). Whoever posted it put the comma in the wrong spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Again, greatly appreciated my friend, thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

Tagging on here to the crankset question:

Looking at removing my 2015 Santa Cruz 5010 crankset that came with a SRAM S1000 GXP crankset 2x10 which I converted to an Absolute Black 28t oval and bash guard (keeping the original crank arms).

I'd like to transfer this set up to my Boris x7 and replace the Lasco cranks & BB. May go with the single ring/bash guard or stay 2x10 but not sure about the BB mostly.

I've been measuring a researching and it looks like I could transfer the full crankset and bb straight over from my 5010 to the Boris?

Not a 100% sure so I thought I'd see if anyone here knows or has done something similar.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone service these generic hubs? Any advice? Was hoping to find a new wheel set for a decent price but at this point it's looking like I might use these for another season and they spin pretty rough.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> Anyone service these generic hubs? Any advice? Was hoping to find a new wheel set for a decent price but at this point it's looking like I might use these for another season and they spin pretty rough.


I was unable to service them. Shop couldn't disassemble the rear hub so i replaced with a used salsa that could be serviced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was in the same boat as Rcksqrl. I took a chance and bought some hubs here

BikeHubStore.com

Turns out these hubs are actually really good quality. My LBS where surprised at how cheap I got them and said they compared to much more expensive brands.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

So the front hub was easy to take apart and service but admittedly didn't fix the 'crunchy' rolling feeling.


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Hubs are serviceable so far as the bearings go. Brake side nuts come off and axle slides out. Bearings stock are bad quality, mine were slightly pitted. New bearings and grease make everything better.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

^ Any idea what the bearing size is?


----------



## wreckster (May 22, 2014)

Should be 1/4", fronts are typically 3/16.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

wreckster said:


> Should be 1/4", fronts are typically 3/16.


Appreciated.


----------



## vanquishphoto (May 21, 2013)

Questions on the Boris X9, and how people like/dislike?

I am looking at a used Framed 2.0 ($525) and a used Boris X9 ($550). Both in mint condition it seems. My first big question would be stock, what is the better spec for spec bike? Based on what I can find online it seems the Boris, but not 100% sure.

The Boris also has a few upgrades (Carbon bars, KHS fork and 45 North tires). The Framed is stock.

I am looking for a winter fun/summer fun fat bike. I just bought a SC 5010 full suspension (still need to go get it) so I also don't want to break the bank, hence the used world.

The Boris is a M, I am 5' 10" so I am first wondering if that will be to small or not? In the FS world I felt to big for my Med. Trek Fuel, but felt to small on a Specialized SJ L. The SC, L felt perfect. I have read Boris runs "bigger" that others... or well BD says "5'8" to 5'11' tall" for the medium. Peoples thoughts about this?

Also, compared to the Framed, what is the better buy? Will I be happy with the Boris as a winter banger bike/summer fun?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

IMO, the boris is better. The bottom bracket on the framed bike is a neco unit, while the boris has an x5. Not that the x5 is amazing, but better than neco. bb7 brakes are hands down winners over the bb5. Almost twice the brake surface area. The drivetrain is better on the boris, but the framed bike is still file. Both will work equally well,but if you want to go 1x10 in the future, easier on the boris. Only bad thing about the boris was the tires, and it sounds like that's been resolved. If the seller still has the old tires, I'd get them too though. They are actually pretty good on dry dirt. miserable in the snow though.

Size wise, I'd say the medium will be fine. I'm 6'5" and ride an XL (obviously), but with a fat bike and a longer seatpost, I can easily ride a medium just as easily. Those big wheels make the bike feel a size larger.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Question for anyone who installed the Chinese carbon fork mentioned frequently here - did you have to downgrade your front brake rotor to a 160mm? My stock 180 wouldn't fit, but a spare 160 appears to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Question for anyone who installed the Chinese carbon fork mentioned frequently here - did you have to downgrade your front brake rotor to a 160mm? My stock 180 wouldn't fit, but a spare 160 appears to be a perfect fit.


There's a spacer kit that's available to size up to a 180.
https://www.amazon.com/Avid-Post-Mo...QC&pd_rd_wg=3svJJ&refRID=C1D58W3VNSMFMQPG56JG


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 22, 2012)

Interesting. I was tempted to make something like this but decided against it. Have you personally used these?

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Greg_o said:


> Interesting. I was tempted to make something like this but decided against it. Have you personally used these?
> 
> Thanks for the link!


Yes, I have it on my 2014 Boris X9.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Interesting. I was tempted to make something like this but decided against it.


I've used spacers and bolts from the hardware store, and if you don't get the $$ stainless steel stuff, it will rust on you. Sometimes, worth the cost to buy the right parts from the bike shop (which really doesn't cost any more than buying the good parts from a hardware store). This spacers are for post mount though. I don't remember if the carbon fork mentioned a lot here is a post mount or ISO mount, but if it's ISO mount, get the avid 180mm adapter bracket. Only costs about $7, and worth it to have the right adapter rather than trying to make the 160mm adapter work.


----------



## HarleyDan (Dec 16, 2017)

Mechanical Dropper internal routing ?
I just bought a 2018 Boris the brut for winter riding here in Mass.
While waiting for delivery I've been getting parts together for upgrades.
The specs say the frame is set up for internal routing. I'm not knocking Bikes Direct but the discription is somewhat criptic. 
Anyone have this bike ?? Is the frame set up for internal dropper routing?
Motobecane 2018 Boris The Brut Complete Fat Bikes with Mulefut Tubeless Comp. Wheelsets Shimano M7000 SLX, Fat Bikes, Mountain Bikes
Thank you 
Dan


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Tavic said:


> Ok, the X7 has a 170mm rear hub so that SRAM BB and Crankset you indicated will work.
> 
> If you had a 190/197 rear hub, the crank arms wouldn't clear the chainstays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You sure on that? I've got the SRAM crankset on my X7 and there appears to be a LOT of room for extra chainstay width.

And BTW, the SRAM BB and Crankset is not without its own set of issues. Keeping the right side cover/inner bearing seat in place can be an issue. Sorry to say it was for me, but O-rings between the cover and the chainwheel "fixed" it (for now). The crank does not ride on bearing, but rides on the a plastic tube created by the bearing dust cover. You can get bearings of the proper size though, as well as use other dust covers after that. But why? Gotta be a better way!


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

When I bought Boris 2.5 years ago he weighed in at a whopping 37lbs. Today after a steady diet of modest upgrades over time he comes in at a svelte 28.75 lbs. Nothing stock but the headset at this point.

Hoboy Carbon fork ($200ish)
Origin 8 AT-60's with fatty stripper tubeless set up with Bling Strips ($240)
Jumbo Jim 4.0's (obtained in a trade for tools I won)
Deore brakes and rotors (parts bin)
XT 1x10 drive (parts bin)
Raceface ride stem and bars ($40?)
Ritchey comp seatpost with PS adapater ($30?)
WTB Pure V saddle (parts bin)
Sram GX cranks, ring, bb ($130)
Kalloy seat post clamp ($5)
Deore SPDS (parts bin)

The narrower rims and JJ tires make a world of difference. It's a lot more nimble now and less of the monster truck feel. Of course it's not going to be as great in super soft conditions but for my uses this bike rips now.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting about your changes. Tell me about those wheels. I have been looking at them and was curious about the quality of the hubs. Are they an upgrade over the current ones?


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow - I really like what you've done and glad you shared that. I'm in the same process right now so it's good to hear how much you've shaved off in pounds.

So far I've replaced the handlebar (went w/740mm), seat post (Race Face Ride w/shim and new clamp), saddle (WTB rocket).

I've got the Sram GX cranks and GXP 100mm BB coming. I'm hoping to keep the rear Sram stock cassette and convert to a 1x10 that way right now (need to probably shorten the chain).

Next I'll look in the wheel set, fork, and brakes. This is mostly my winter bike but it's my first fat bike and I'm getting used to it all.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

So I once had a cheap set of unbranded 29er wheels that came with origin 8 hubs. I expected very little of them but they actually turned out to be pretty good. Had 32 POE with a nice deep click sound..i was hoping these would be the same but they aren't. These are the same engagement as the stock, however, they are sealed and spin a little smoother. I would say they are an upgrade in that they are sealed and the qr's they come with are nicer. The major upgrade is the weight savings. For 200 bucks to lose about 1.5 lbs of rolling weight is incredible. Keep in mind going to the narrower rim will affect the profile of the tire noticeably. I probably wouldn't put anything bigger than a 4.0 on the 60s. If the majority of your riding is in snow or soft conditions I'd probably stick with 80s. For trail riding though the 60's are a blast and will still get me through winter. (I'm considering keeping the stock wheels and getting a bigger front tire for snow conditions but we'll see)

The cranks aren't much of a weight savings but the bb is much, much better. I opted to go with 170's also to reduce the number of pedal strikes. I think the chainline is also better with the 1x gx instead of the stock 2x cranks.

I guess it depends on which Boris you buy but on any of the lower end ones the first thing to upgrade should definitely be the tires. Tires make all the difference on these bikes.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Most of my riding is trail riding rather than snow riding. We don't generally get enough snow to worry about dedicated snow riding gear (of course, it is snowing today LOL). And, if I wanted to, I could always pop the stock wheels back on for a snow ride. Thanks for the info on the wheels.

How much of a weight savings was the Sarma fork? 

I already upgraded my tires to H Bellies. Much better than the Vee 8's that were on there.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I apparently didn't write it down where I normally do but I'm almost positive it was just shy of 2lbs. The sarma is 1.25lbs and I believe the stock steel was 3 or a little over 3. It's very noticeable when you go to lift the front end but the stiffness is a huge upgrade too. The steel used to flex and cause the brakes to shudder going dh.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I ended up ordering a set of those Origin8 wheels with the 60mm rims. FedEx says they will be here tomorrow but we will see. The weather has been screwing with everything around here. I am pretty excited to get those on and try them out.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool. Good luck with them. You definietly notice the weight savings but the tire profile also changes. I'm finding I like a little more air in them with the 60's


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

Anybody interested in a set 29er wheels for their 135/170 Boris? I bought the set that BikesDirect offered a while back and I just have not used them. I was thinking about using them for commuting but I ended up doing that on a different bike. They are too narrow for 29+ use but fine for up to 2.2" I think. $50 plus actual shipping in the continental US. Includes quick releases but no discs or cassette. Send a direct message if you are interested.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you get the Origin 8 wheels yet? I got that set from bike island. I haven't used them much but they were pretty decent for the price. I use them if i have a need for a hybrid bike but for me that is not very often. I like being able to throw those wheels on instead of having another bike, but again, it's rare for me to ride anything but dirt.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

I did get the Origin 8 wheels. They are definitely lighter and they look to be a higher quality than the stock ones. I like that they gave the H-Billies a slightly rounder profile. Unfortunately, I had a bunch of stuff to get done so other than a quick ride up and down the street, I have not had a chance to get out on them. That will change this weekend, one way or the other.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you're really tall, BD has a few of their 21" boris X9 on sale for stupid cheap. No idea how many, but worth looking at if you're in the market. And really tall.


----------



## Beicster (Feb 9, 2007)

For reference, I am 6'2" and I really like the way my 21" Boris fits.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

Just finished putting on the GXP BB and Sram GXP cranks with the 30t chainring as a single. Do I really need to shorten the chain a link or 2? 

Seems to be working fine with the original cassette but just about everything I read about converting to 1x says I should shorten the chain.

Anyone else do this conversion on their x7 and shorten the chain?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Possible upgrade time. Fat suspension
Has anybody had any experience with the Whool or Pasak fat forks? I've seen a couple posts about the spring cartridge version with 28mm stanchions, but they seem to be the same as a suntour XCT. OK fork, but a little flexy under a clyde. There is a 32mm stanchion air cartridge version that I'm looking at. If you have one (or want to buy one and be a test dummy), speak up. Here's a link to one of them, but there are other sellers out there.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kal...t-120mm-travel-Beach-oil-gas/32796974016.html
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01N1JX29B

cross posted to a couple of the other non-lbs fatbike discussions.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Boris NX1 Bluto*

upload images for free
So I just got this tiday, finished the setup, everything is looking good... Got out for a ride and did some singletrack and road riding. About 7 miles total.

The geometry is different than what I'm used to, but I liked it a lot. I'm 5'11" and this is a 17in frame, which on the sizing guide says should be good for 5'8" to 6'. I feel like the seatpost is very close to the extension I want but im afraid to go farther with the stock post. Should I have gotten a bigger frame or just get a longer seatpost?

I felt good on the bike and standover was good.. maybe I'm just not used to the way the geometry feels.

Any suggestions on a longer/better seatpost?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

218traverse said:


> upload images for free
> So I just got this tiday, finished the setup, everything is looking good... Got out for a ride and did some singletrack and road riding. About 7 miles total.
> 
> The geometry is different than what I'm used to, but I liked it a lot. I'm 5'11" and this is a 17in frame, which on the sizing guide says should be good for 5'8" to 6'. I feel like the seatpost is very close to the extension I want but im afraid to go farther with the stock post. Should I have gotten a bigger frame or just get a longer seatpost?
> ...


I went with a 400 mm Thudbuster, and also a Dropper Post that was 400mm. I'm 5'9" with a 30" inseam and the stock post was too short on a small frame. Lots of options out there.

I'm of the school where the smallest/lightest tool that does the job is the one that i want.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

Good call, I have a Cane Creek shim and a Raceface Turbine 400mm seatpost arriving tomorrow. Going to install and see how it goes. The extra 50mm should get me where I want to be. Did you find a 30.4mm dropper post or use a shim?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

218traverse said:


> Good call, I have a Cane Creek shim and a Raceface Turbine 400mm seatpost arriving tomorrow. Going to install and see how it goes. The extra 50mm should get me where I want to be. Did you find a 30.4mm dropper post or use a shim?


I have both the first year Boris with 31.6 (so no need for a shim) and the 2nd year model with the 30.4 with a cane creek shim (27.2). Both work fine. 50mm too short of a seat post is not kind to your knees. Good luck with that. On a side note there are now some options for 450mm posts too.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

I think the 400mm should work just fine, odd choice of a seatpost size though at 30.4mm. Went with a 27.2 shim.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Anyone still here...?*





Finished version, for now. 17in Boris frame with a 120mm Bluto RL. Shimano 180mm hydraulic brakes, SRAM NX drive group, Wellgo MG-1 pedals, Raceface Turbine seatpost w/ Cane Creek shim, Bontrager Rougarou 3.8 rear tire, Bontrager Barbegazi 4.7 front tire (not installed yet), Raceface Chester stem, Nukeproof Horizon Carbon 780mm bars, Raceface Grippler lock on grips. Insanely fun and actually pretty nimble on singletrack and trails.

I really like this thing.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Still here. Was just out for a ride. Still really like the original Boris. It's an excellent singletrack bike.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

Also still here... and loving the Boris X7

Recent problem was a strange creak. Couldn't tell if it was front, back, but definitely not from crank movement. After a few days of going nuts, turned out the spokes were creaking where they crossed each other. Drove me nuts. I literally "oiled" the spots where they crossed, and noise gone. Spoke tension seems ok, no riding issues whatsoever, just creakin' like an old rocking chair. I think they had surface crud from beach riding, even tho they're not rusty.

After years, only a few little problems. Back in this thread someplace, I described the crankset issue, with extra spacer that was not needed. Weird, but... proper tightening of the crank arm caused the spacer to push out the bearing from its pediculous spot on the right side. After ordering a new SRAM crankset, and waiting for its arrival, I used some super grade Locktite, squirreled out of an aerospace contractor in the Florida hinterlands, labeled only as "NASTY". The bearing seems to be permanently affixed, as literally untold hundreds of miles, and a few spills have not dislodged it. 

Brakes upgraded to BB7's, along with new cables (and better routing up front). Jones Loop-H-Bar to hold onto. A rear rack with panniers made from military "courrier" pouches. A seat that doesn't kill my butt too badly, and a shotgun rack to hold my little (and legal) 6.5" pump Remington when called for.

That's about it. I'm to the point where I've just about worn out the original Vee8 tires. I ride about 25 miles a week on pavement, and take the X7 on the beach whenever I can.


----------



## MadDogDan (Aug 22, 2018)

New to Fat Bikes and new to this Forum in general. I have been an avid “Roadie” for the past 48 years racing USCF Crits, Road Races, & TT in my younger years. Never was much interested in Mountain Bikes (no such thing when I started riding) but since moving to PA I thought it would be great to ride all winter, especially in the snow, hence the move to Fat Bikes.

Purchased a Boris NX1 Bluto last month. Initially I thought it was a lot of fun but some changes needed to be made before I could say I love it. The first thing that had to go were the truly crappy wheels. The stock front hubs don’t even have real bearings, just some kind of goofy bushings and the rear hubs had ball bearings that were so poorly adjusted that they had huge flat spots in the races. Tried to mount up tubeless tires and discovered the rims were so out of proportion the beads would not seat without doing some kind of ghetto mods. Swapped them out for a pair of 80mm Surly’s with “My Other Brother Daryl” rims. Mounted up a Vee Tire Bulldozer 4.7” up front and a Vee Tire Bulldozer 4.25” in the rear. Went with Surly’s nylon rim strips and light weight sealing tape instead of rubber and heavy duct tape. The wheel and tire swap to Tubeless alone dropped the bike’s weight by 2 1/4 lbs. Changed out the saddle for a Fizik Enduro, a lighter seat post & carbon fiber clamp dropping the weight by another 3/4 lbs. Went with Crank Brothers Eggbeater peddles for dry conditions but may use something different for the snow.

Now I love it but the Boris still has to split my riding time with my two Cervelo’ road bikes.


----------



## admiralAKBar (Oct 11, 2018)

*Vee Snow Avalanche Studded 4.0 or 4.8?*

I have the Boris FS NX and love it. Is there any chance of running a vee snow avalanche studded 4.8 in the rear? Or just the 4.0? If not, would the 4.8 work in the front with the Bluto?


----------



## MadDogDan (Aug 22, 2018)

admiralAKBar said:


> I have the Boris FS NX and love it. Is there any chance of running a vee snow avalanche studded 4.8 in the rear? Or just the 4.0? If not, would the 4.8 work in the front with the Bluto?


The biggest tire I have been able to squeeze in the rear is a 4.25 Bulldozer so if I were you I would stick to a 4.0 The Bluto fork will handle a 4.8 easily.


----------



## admiralAKBar (Oct 11, 2018)

admiralAKBar said:


> I have the Boris FS NX and love it. Is there any chance of running a vee snow avalanche studded 4.8 in the rear? Or just the 4.0? If not, would the 4.8 work in the front with the Bluto?


It's not the lightest thing to get up the mountain, but its a blast to ride down over the rock gardens and creeks.


----------



## CharlieBlues (May 11, 2015)

MadDogDan said:


> Boris NX1 Bluto.....truly crappy wheels... stock front hubs don't even have real bearings, just some kind of goofy bushings and the rear hubs had ball bearings that were so poorly adjusted that they had huge flat spots in the races.... Tried to mount up tubeless tires and discovered the rims were so out of proportion the beads would not seat without doing some kind of ghetto mods.


Interesting. My X7 has ball bearings up front and rear. Adjustment wasn't great up front, but the back was/is fine. Not too thrilled with the "dust-cover/seal" on 'em but they've held up well, so I can't complain too badly.

Not totally sure about your particular combination, but getting "some" tubeless tires, on "some" rims can be a real bear. Heck, getting tubed tires to seat on some rims is a bear. FWIW, the Vee-8 tires on the X7 are usually a two to three attempt affair to get 'em to seat the bead.


----------



## Cavie (Jun 2, 2007)

Might replace hubs like you did cman8 but wondering if you (or anyone following this thread) would know if I could use a Sunrace CSMX3 10 speed wide range cassette I have in place of the stock SRAM PG1030 10 speed cassette that came on it?

It's coming off my trail bike so I wondered if hub size was an issue?


----------



## xinga2mma (Nov 26, 2018)

Some help would be appreciated:

I have a X7 that I bought for my fiance a few years back in XS. Got a good deal on closeout. I've migrated parts on to it. It's down to 34lbs which isn't terrible but not great for an xs frame. 

I am in the process of sourcing a new wheelset (currently have the heavy stock wheels) which needs to be compatible with the 135 QR front and 170 QR rear. I'm really trying to keep costs down, so I'm looking for used. But I can't find anything 170 for the rear while 177 is more common. Am I correct in assuming the rear cannot accept 177? This is my first fat bike I've worked on so I'm confused with some of the standards. 

I've used the search function: it seems Salsa has a conversion kit that allows 177 frames to use 170 but not the other way around.


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

You need to end up with a 170mm QR (quick release) rear hub. 177mm hubs are thru axle hubs. It's possible that some 177mm hubs might be able to be converted to 170mm QR hubs by swapping end caps but you'll have to do some homework on that (or hope someone else knows). Velomine still has some new Mulefut rear wheels in the size you need, fyi.


----------



## xinga2mma (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! I can't believe I overlooked that 177 is thru axle! That makes sense now (again, not too familiar with hub sizing for fat bikes.) I'll browse velomine for the time being, thanks for the tip!


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

https://www.velomine.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=122_489&products_id=4569


----------



## mtmiller (Nov 1, 2006)

The Bikesmiths has some wheels that would fit as well. https://www.thebikesmiths.com/


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

xinga2mma said:


> Some help would be appreciated:
> 
> I have a X7 that I bought for my fiance a few years back in XS. Got a good deal on closeout. I've migrated parts on to it. It's down to 34lbs which isn't terrible but not great for an xs frame.
> 
> ...


I've bought 3 Boris frames including the small for my wife. The Bikesmiths supplied me with 2 full sets of Mulefuts for the bikes. They've been flawless. I transferred one of the sets to my wife's 13.5" XS, and the bike is down to 31 lbs having just taken the front derailleur off with everything else stock except for a 42 tooth, and a 26 tooth chain ring. Bike handles better and is noticeably lighter. The other Boris X9 I sold with the original wheelset.


----------



## xinga2mma (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you all for the quick replies:

I'm very excited to start upgrading the bike. I've honestly been happy with it as my partner is a casual rider and just starting out in the sport. I think for the price, the bike as stock was a better value than anything else out there. Now that she is getting better basics down, I think she'll appreciate lighter and more agile steering. 

How have the mulefuts been for setting up tubeless, and what size tire do you run with your wifes XS frame?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

xinga2mma said:


> Thank you all for the quick replies:
> 
> I'm very excited to start upgrading the bike. I've honestly been happy with it as my partner is a casual rider and just starting out in the sport. I think for the price, the bike as stock was a better value than anything else out there. Now that she is getting better basics down, I think she'll appreciate lighter and more agile steering.
> 
> How have the mulefuts been for setting up tubeless, and what size tire do you run with your wifes XS frame?


Mulefuts are exceptionally easy, and I've been running Nate's, Floaters, and Larry's on her bike. I've also put 2 Chinese Carbon Fiber forks on those bikes. Dropped nearly 2 lbs on that alone. With the fork and going tubeless you should be just under 30lbs.


----------



## dj350 (Apr 30, 2020)

*Boris X5 Tire Help*

Hello... I just joined the fat bike club. After being away from all but the occasional mtb ride for a handful of years my curiosity in fat bikes got the better of me and I picked up a Motobecane Boris X5 from Bikes Direct a few days ago. After about 5 rides I'm finding that, so far, a fat bike really seems suits my riding style these days.

My initial plan was to ride it for the season and upgrade to something a bit lighter and more performance oriented if it turned out to suit me. In the meantime I'm doing a few affordable upgrades to suit me. I initially installed an old pair of SPD pedals, some Ergon grips, both from the parts box. Am waiting for a 400mm seat post to arrive, will undoubtedly add some wider bars and a 12-36 cassette. All these without throwing a ton of money at something that may well be sold after this season or next.

However, as I play around with tire pressure I'm finding I may need a tire upgrade to get rid of, or seriously reduce, the self steering I'm experiencing. So it seems that running at 6lbs up front and 8-9lbs in the rear gives me the ride I like but the self steer with the Inovo 1001 "Big Adventure" tires that came on the bike is a bit more than I'd like. When I up the pressure the self steer gets better, but ride is a too bouncy. The traction so far seems acceptable on the firmer dirt trails I ride but any improvement there would add confidence as well.

So, here is my question to the community. It seems there are several 26x4.0 tires out there at 90.00 plus that would improve performance. In keeping with not wanting to throw a ton of money at this bike, is there any tires out there that would reduce the self steer issue for less money? If not and I need to go big$ what are y'alls recommendations and would getting just a front make a big difference? I've read about Jumbo Jims, Juggernauts, Maxxis Minions as all being good tires.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

dj350 said:


> Hello... I just joined the fat bike club. After being away from all but the occasional mtb ride for a handful of years my curiosity in fat bikes got the better of me and I picked up a Motobecane Boris X5 from Bikes Direct a few days ago. After about 5 rides I'm finding that, so far, a fat bike really seems suits my riding style these days.
> 
> My initial plan was to ride it for the season and upgrade to something a bit lighter and more performance oriented if it turned out to suit me. In the meantime I'm doing a few affordable upgrades to suit me. I initially installed an old pair of SPD pedals, some Ergon grips, both from the parts box. Am waiting for a 400mm seat post to arrive, will undoubtedly add some wider bars and a 12-36 cassette. All these without throwing a ton of money at something that may well be sold after this season or next.
> 
> ...


I've been running Jumbo Jims for summer. Like them very much. Would recommend keeping the tires you have and then re-installing them when you sell the bike. Most of the new bikes don't have the JJs so you'll have a set when you change bikes.


----------



## dj350 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks Bumpyride... what pressure have you been running for summer trail riding?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

dj350 said:


> Thanks Bumpyride... what pressure have you been running for summer trail riding?


I'm a lightweight, so no more than 6 or 7 psi. Sometimes 4 psi. You just have to experiment.


----------



## dj350 (Apr 30, 2020)

I ended up with a pair of 45nrth Husker DU's 26 x 4.0 60tpi tubeless ready. Self steering all but gone even at 5psi up front, very happy with them. 400mm seatpost, 12-36 casseette, wider bars all installed, bike really shaping up.

If I can find a lighter (probably carbon) reasonably priced fork for a 1 1/8 straight steerer tube for the 135mm QR wheels the bike came with and go tubeless with these rims and tires I might not need to upgrade any further and hang onto this ride for awhile.

Has anyone found a fork like I'm after out there? What do y'all think are my chances of a successful conversion to tubeless with stock rims (HJC P-80 WIDTH 80MM) and new tires.


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

dj350 said:


> I ended up with a pair of 45nrth Husker DU's 26 x 4.0 60tpi tubeless ready. Self steering all but gone even at 5psi up front, very happy with them. 400mm seatpost, 12-36 casseette, wider bars all installed, bike really shaping up.
> 
> If I can find a lighter (probably carbon) reasonably priced fork for a 1 1/8 straight steerer tube for the 135mm QR wheels the bike came with and go tubeless with these rims and tires I might not need to upgrade any further and hang onto this ride for awhile.
> 
> Has anyone found a fork like I'm after out there? What do y'all think are my chances of a successful conversion to tubeless with stock rims (HJC P-80 WIDTH 80MM) and new tires.


Bought 2 Carbon forks off of Ebay. Chinese and no problems at all with both of them. Sold both of my Boris bikes, but I'm having my wife bring out the Carbon Fork that I removed before I sold one of the Boris'. Will be installing that for her bike. It did require a different crown race that converted a 1 1/8 to a tapered. The parts are back in this thread (Jeff W.) Was an easy install. Improved performance and lowered weight by about 2 lbs as I recall.

I bought Sun-Ringle Mulefuts instead of screwing around with the ghetto tubeless. YMMV with the Ghetto tubeless, but had a good friend that converted and it worked until it didn't.


----------



## farrout33 (Aug 9, 2020)

*Boris dropouts measure 177mm*

I just picked up a Boris about 2 months ago and have been struggling to get the rear brakes to stop rubbing. After taking it apart it seems there is a big difference between the width of my dropouts and my rear wheel. I really need to crank the QR to get it to tighten to the wheel itself. 
My rear dropout measures 177mm, that seems wide.

Any thoughts? I am new to fat bikes so this all foreign territory for me.

Thanks for any input/ assistance


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

farrout33 said:


> I just picked up a Boris about 2 months ago and have been struggling to get the rear brakes to stop rubbing. After taking it apart it seems there is a big difference between the width of my dropouts and my rear wheel. I really need to crank the QR to get it to tighten to the wheel itself.
> My rear dropout measures 177mm, that seems wide.
> 
> Any thoughts? I am new to fat bikes so this all foreign territory for me.
> ...


Which brakes do you have? Had the same trouble with the wife's bike which had Tektro. Must have adjusted them 50 times. Finally just replaced them and all the squeaking went away.


----------



## farrout33 (Aug 9, 2020)

I do have the Tektro brakes. The disc actually rubs against the outboard edge of the caliper and there isn't enough play in the caliper to get it to shift far enough out to accommodate.

Should the dropouts measure 177mm or 170mm?


----------



## Bumpyride (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's the specs on a Boris X9. Front 14Gx32Hx135mm alloy BLACK,W/QR / Rear 14Gx32Hx170mm QL205Y alloy BLACK

Yours may differ.

Problem went away with new brakes.


----------

